# WTT Girls BAW Thread- October/November/December (Someone create a new one for Jan'09)



## Reedy

*Welcome to Octobers BAW thread*

Continuation of:
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/46824-wtt-girls-baw-chat-thread-august-210.html
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/52831-wtt-girls-baw-thread-september.html
__________________


Morning Girls x 

Kerry - I didnt watch it last night I forgot it was on so will watch it on the net x 

No Jiggy jiggy for me for a few days bcus the stupid :witch: arrived last night :cry: Oh well fingers crossed for this month x 

How is everyone? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh reedy sorry the :witch: came! :hug: Defo have to watch it was really good!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry x 
she turned up late last night so do i count it as 32 days (yesterday) or 33 days (2day) I'm confused? because someone on here said that if its at night you count your CD1 from the next day?? its so bloody confusing :rofl:

Hows your brother doing? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 

Kerry congrats on your new job:happydance:
hope your brother is ok :hugs:

Well, had a chat with OH this morning and we have decided that we are going to keep TTC, we think we are both just getting fed up of not getting a :bfp: and it is just disheartening and that is why we were being all negative! 

Are we not having a new thread for October?


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy sorry the old :witch: got you :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Tracy 

So glad you & DH are still TTC :happydance: so PMA for us all

OCTOBER BfP'S HERE WE COME :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - You count the the first day of red blood as CD1

Tracy - Glad youve straightened things out with OH. 

My Bro is doing well. Finally got a diagnosed. He's got HSP https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henoch-Schönlein_purpura <---- thats what it is. 

Well Ive decided that Im going to put TTC on the back burner for a while and concentrate on the new job. Im not going to not try iykwim but Im going to obsess over work instead.


----------



## owo

Hi Everyone.

Do you want to see a picture?
 



Attached Files:







edited 12 Week Scan 1.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## golcarlilly

Owo - so excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Wow Owo thats amazing 
so glad everything went well :hugs:
How are you feeling? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry - your poor bro, hope he only has the mild version :hugs: 

Glad to hear you are not quitting TTC, I think I am doing what you are - still trying but on a more low key level, it is just all getting too much obsessing over it all the time, I am not doing any more temping or ov predicting I am just gonna chill (in theory!!)


----------



## destiny27

hi girls :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Destiny :wave: don't know where everyone is again today:cry:


----------



## destiny27

hiding from me because im mega grumpy then teary then grumpy... lol

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Destiny x
How are you? Finally read your story in Girly sanctuary x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

OWO - What a wonderful picture!!! Is that our first BAW baby pic???


----------



## destiny27

I'm ok thanks reedy,glad I'm finally getting sorted :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Glad to hear it Destiny & you know us girls are always hear if ever you need us x :hug:

Kerry - Think your Right, yay for our first BAW baby :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Destiny - I replied on your other thread too. BIG BIG :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

owo said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Do you want to see a picture?

Awwwww! Owo, I'm so excited for you!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I'm glad you and DH are still TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.channel4.com/video/the-sex-education-show/catchup.html?intcmp=watchpage_box3

Chris - The link for last nights show


----------



## Chris77

Oh great, thank you! I'll watch it tonight when I go home! :D


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris x 

Have you had your Angel Delight yet??


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Youre welcome. ha ha I also wrote to the channel saying that a TTC documentary should be done!!! Just waiting a reply.!!

Angel Delight???? How can you have it in the cupboard still??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Youre welcome. ha ha I also wrote to the channel saying that a TTC documentary should be done!!! Just waiting a reply.!!
> 
> Angel Delight???? How can you have it in the cupboard still??

I know, I know :dohh: :blush: :blush: I'll make it this week I promise! :D


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hey Chris x
> 
> Have you had your Angel Delight yet??

No Reedy, not yet :blush: I will make it this week I promise! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG I have ONLY just noticed that should be POAS tonight!!! Thats how busy I have been!!!


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: That's great Kerry! I think I may leave the opk's alone this month. I think I'm just going with :sex: every other day until AF....or hopefully not arrive.


----------



## Reedy

:happydance: yay for POAS 
is it on OPK or HPT ??? ooh look at me with the bnb lingo :rofl:

How on earth have you managed to still have angel delight in your cupboard chris??? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> :happydance: yay for POAS
> is it on OPK or HPT ??? ooh look at me with the bnb lingo :rofl:
> 
> How on earth have you managed to still have angel delight in your cupboard chris??? :rofl:

I have NO idea!! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

hi everyone

Owo - lovely scan pic! xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Wow! So quiet!! Where is everyone? :shrug:

Running into a meeting now but will be back.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nicky!!

How are you feeling today??? 

POAS on OPK tonight will post in my journo for all to see


----------



## NickyT75

Congrats on the new job Kerry - sounds really good xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Has anyone read my post on TTC? just wondered what you all think?


----------



## Reedy

Sorry I've been doing the W* word, not like me at all x 

Will go have a look at your thread now Tracy x


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Just read your thread in TTC and tbh Im stumped!! Ive never really thought about it. I suppose Ive taken it for granted that I WILL get preggers someday. The thing is I find it hard to relate to the age thing as Im 27 (hope I havent offended) so I dont feel Im in a position to comment hope you understand what I mean!! Do you think that if by putting a time limit on TTC you might be putting more pressure on yourself?? I dunno Kerry is going to have to think REALLY hard about this one.


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks hun, I am not offended in the slightest! I know what you mean about the pressure but I think cos of my age I need some kind of cut-off point, I can't keep on trying for ever I mean what if I got my :bfp: when I am 70 :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi girls back from my meeting. :hi:

Tracy, will read your post now.


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I replied in the TTC section.

I had to run and get myself a couple of slices of pizza real quick as my blood sugar just crashed. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

ooooh pizza *drools 
We have got homemade chips crispy pancakes & beans for tea tonight yum yum 
also DH is picking me some rainbow drops up too love them


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Has anyone read my post on TTC? just wondered what you all think?

My mom had me when she was 22. She decided when she and my father divorced that if she didn't have another child by the time she was 35 (I think that was her "cut-off" age...) that she wasn't meant to have another one. It was hard for her when 35 came and went. It was a good decision for her at the time though. You have to do what is best for you. Everyone is different. :hug: I can't really relate personally, but I know everything will work out the way it's meant to.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> ooooh pizza *drools
> We have got homemade chips crispy pancakes & beans for tea tonight yum yum
> also DH is picking me some rainbow drops up too love them

oooooo pancakes! I want pancakes now!! :dohh: What are rainbow drops?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea, how are you today?


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> ooooh pizza *drools
> We have got homemade chips crispy pancakes & beans for tea tonight yum yum
> also DH is picking me some rainbow drops up too love them
> 
> oooooo pancakes! I want pancakes now!! :dohh: What are rainbow drops?Click to expand...

They puffed rice covered in different coloured sugar yummy
 



Attached Files:







rainbow%20drops.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Chris77

Oh those look yummy too!! :D


----------



## LeaArr

ohh. those could be dangerous.

I'm good Chris, how are you this fine Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## Chris77

I'm okay on this cloudy with rain looming Wednesday. lol 2.5 hours to go and I'm DYING to get out of here!!

Since seeing Reedy's rainbow chips - I want a sugary cereal for dinner now. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: chris I hate the winter time I get so depressed!

Going to POAS BRB!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:bfn: :bfn: :bfn: But its early I suppose!! Gotta dash and get dinner ready for HRH!! :rofl:
CM is increasing too. More than last month!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :dohh: chris I hate the winter time I get so depressed!
> 
> Going to POAS BRB!!

I can get a little depressed as well but I really like the winter. I love wearing big baggy clothes (get to hide my fat body) and wrap up in a warm blankie with a cup of hot chocolate. I love snow storms (and we get an awful lot of them here) but I could do without the shoveling, scraping ice of my car, and digging my car out of the snow! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

You ovulating yet Kerry?


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: But its early I suppose!! Gotta dash and get dinner ready for HRH!! :rofl:
> CM is increasing too. More than last month!

Oh maybe that's a good sign - maybe it'll be extra fertile this month!!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 

DH bought me 3 bags of rainbow drops a wham bar & a refresher bar :happydance: he knows I'm easy to please :rofl:

Hope everyone well x


----------



## golcarlilly

I LOVE wham bars and refreshers - have you had a lippy chick bar they are yum!

I am fed up again today (sorry girls:blush:) my :witch: is back again :hissy: I don't know what the hell is wrong with my body I am going to call and make another doctors appointment, they HAVE to do SOMETHING for me surely??:cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: But its early I suppose!! Gotta dash and get dinner ready for HRH!! :rofl:
> CM is increasing too. More than last month!


:hugs: cm is a good sign all is not lost!:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracy x 
sorry to hear AF is back think you should def go see your doctor about it x 
Hope they sort something out for you x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Reedy! 

Am thinking maybe they can do a test and see if I am pre-menopausal I mean I can't bear the thought but I am wondering if my m/c could have set it off or something? I am going to google it and see what comes up!


----------



## Reedy

Hope its not that tracy x let us no what you find on google? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Just been reading a few sites and I have quite a few of the symptoms of peri- menopause!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It says they can start as early as 37 and most start by around 40 although some women never experience any symptoms, the ones I have (sorry if TMI:blush:) are:

Irregular periods that can be heavy, light, shorter or longer cycles 
Difficulty sleeping either getting to sleep or staying asleep 
Vaginal dryness 
Heart palpitations 

I know that some of these could be just coincidence or related to my m/c but I am really worried now!


----------



## Reedy

The best thing for you to do hun is see your doctor & tell him your worries he'll be able to tell if it is down to that or if its down to your m/c x 
try & get in a soon as you can so you can put your mind at rest :hug::hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have an appt - Saturday 11th at 10am - how good is that, I was worried I wouldn't be able to get one after work and they do a Sat morning once a month now!

Just told OH what I have read and he said the most lovely thing - that if we can't have kids it doesn't matter, he has the most important thing -the person he wants to spend the rest of his life with - he is just the sweetest man I had to hold back :cry:


----------



## Reedy

that is such a lovely thing for him to say x 
Hope things get sorted at the docs x


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone again today - the BAW club is getting thin on the ground!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi I'm here! :hi: Sorry got here as fast as I could but it's only 7:28 am! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

It is 5:28 here, I am awake. What is wrong with this picture? Not only am I awake, but I am dressed and ready to go to work.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> It is 5:28 here, I am awake. What is wrong with this picture? Not only am I awake, but I am dressed and ready to go to work.

Ok someone call a doctor quick something is seriuosly wrong with Lea :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> It is 5:28 here, I am awake. What is wrong with this picture? Not only am I awake, but I am dressed and ready to go to work.

:rofl: :rofl: Lea!! I'm impressed you even signed on at 5:30 in the morning!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> It is 5:28 here, I am awake. What is wrong with this picture? Not only am I awake, but I am dressed and ready to go to work.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Lea!! I'm impressed you even signed on at 5:30 in the morning!Click to expand...

:rofl: what the hell else am I going to do? I still have 40 mins til I leave the house. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> It is 5:28 here, I am awake. What is wrong with this picture? Not only am I awake, but I am dressed and ready to go to work.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Lea!! I'm impressed you even signed on at 5:30 in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: what the hell else am I going to do? I still have 40 mins til I leave the house. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: You're a nutter! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Woke up with a headache this morning :dohh: Not a good way to start the day!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> <~~~Woke up with a headache this morning :dohh: Not a good way to start the day!

Sorry to hear that. I hate when that happens.


----------



## doc123

i'm around.. but not at work!!! Popping in and out to see how everyone is..

feeling super positive today (strangely so actually!!!) and getting loads of stuff done.. i think knowing ovulation might be round the corner has helped to perk me up..

talked to hubby about it last night. Hes so funny.. he said he wanted to wait a little bit before we ttc.. and i asked how long (we are kind of on a tight schedule to squeeze on in from a time perspective for maternity benefits/financial reasons)... and he said a few weeks!!! 

I had to stop myself from laughing... i think he thinks that you get pregnant as soon as you make the decision somehow... i didnt have the heart to tell him it will be a week till i ovulate (god willing) and then two weeks after that till we know so its hardly going to happen tomorrow...mens ideas of how it works are so so funny!!!So i just said ok that sound good to me... he went along with it.... wont tell him when im ovulating as i think he'll just feel more pressure- will just jump him all the time!!!! I suspect he wont even put two and two together and realise till after the event.... hes the same as all men- if its there, naked, is willing and has boobs and all the right bits its a go!!!!ha ha....

Us women think too much!!! I always find myself thinking through consequences and planning- worrying about stuff (significant and insignificant!) but my man's brain aint built the same way!!!!!


----------



## Reedy

hey Doc x

My DH was the same when we were WTT he said we would wait untill the end of september to try (this was the middle of august) I was like 'ok I'm not going to get pregnant straight away you know :rofl: bless him plus when i told him I was coming off the pill & he would now have to sort out contraception he was more than willing to start trying there & then :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Part of the problem with Nick in my current situation is that he thinks we are going to get pregnant first shot. If only we were so lucky. Boys have silly notions of how things work. 

TMI time: we are kinda doing pull-and-pray now. Everytime he's about to ... you know... he'll ask me if we are "safe" to see if he needs to pull out or not. I was thinking about this after. You don't want your wife to get pregnant, but your wife wants a baby, and you are putting the "birth control" or lack thereof in her hands? are you crazy man? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Doc :hi: So good to see you so upbeat! :yipee:

Reedy - that is so funny!! That is why DH used the withdrawal method for over a year. :rofl: Of course nothing ever happened :dohh: But considering how hard it is to get pregnant when they don't pull out - I would say withdrawal is a very effective contraception for us. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Part of the problem with Nick in my current situation is that he thinks we are going to get pregnant first shot. If only we were so lucky. Boys have silly notions of how things work.
> 
> TMI time: we are kinda doing pull-and-pray now. Everytime he's about to ... you know... he'll ask me if we are "safe" to see if he needs to pull out or not. I was thinking about this after. You don't want your wife to get pregnant, but your wife wants a baby, and you are putting the "birth control" or lack thereof in her hands? are you crazy man? :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: So if a little :baby: comes along you can be like, "Well, gee honey, I'm sorry I guess I was a day or two off with my dates." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Part of the problem with Nick in my current situation is that he thinks we are going to get pregnant first shot. If only we were so lucky. Boys have silly notions of how things work.
> 
> TMI time: we are kinda doing pull-and-pray now. Everytime he's about to ... you know... he'll ask me if we are "safe" to see if he needs to pull out or not. I was thinking about this after. You don't want your wife to get pregnant, but your wife wants a baby, and you are putting the "birth control" or lack thereof in her hands? are you crazy man? :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: So if a little :baby: comes along you can be like, "Well, gee honey, I'm sorry I guess I was a day or two off with my dates." :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I wouldn't do it intentionally, but if a baby were to happen, I wouldn't be sad about it at all. I really think he just wants an "oops" :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Well. I'm off to work. See you in about 1 1/2 hours. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Lea - see you soon!


----------



## Reedy

Just had bad news at work, the company isnt doing too well at the minute so in about 2 weeks there is a possibility that we will go down to a 4 day week :cry: 
Its just come at the wrong time for us with ttc & i really dont want to put it on hold but will talk to DH about it tonight :cry:
Because the the people that own the company (my bosses) are very very good friends of mine i even offered to have a pay cut but they wont let me x 
just mad with the rest of the staff bcus there first reaction was 
'are you still going to be buying our tea & coffee' I was like :saywhat:
everyone else is really pissed about it but what can you do?? they are cutting the hours down possibly for 8 weeks to keep the company open & I just dont think people get that. maybe its bcus I'm really close to them that I see what the other staff dont


----------



## Chris77

Have to run into a meeting for an hour and a half. Be back soon!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Just had bad news at work, the company isnt doing too well at the minute so in about 2 weeks there is a possibility that we will go down to a 4 day week :cry:
> Its just come at the wrong time for us with ttc & i really dont want to put it on hold but will talk to DH about it tonight :cry:
> Because the the people that own the company (my bosses) are very very good friends of mine i even offered to have a pay cut but they wont let me x
> just mad with the rest of the staff bcus there first reaction was
> 'are you still going to be buying our tea & coffee' I was like :saywhat:
> everyone else is really pissed about it but what can you do?? they are cutting the hours down possibly for 8 weeks to keep the company open & I just dont think people get that. maybe its bcus I'm really close to them that I see what the other staff dont


:hugs: It is awful hun, especially since they are friends of yours, I have worked in a couple of companies that have since closed down (i luckily managed to leave prior to that) at one of them the owners were just lovely and it is really horrible, the company I work for have just made 12 redundancies and another 14 people have left over the last 6 months and not been replaced so I know how it feels! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Tracy x 
I'm sure everything will be fine but cant help but worry about it for myself & DH aswell as my good friends x 
Will just have to see how things go x


----------



## golcarlilly

How long have you worked there? I am on some sort of record for jobs for me - I have been here for 3 and a half years!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Just had bad news at work, the company isnt doing too well at the minute so in about 2 weeks there is a possibility that we will go down to a 4 day week :cry:
> Its just come at the wrong time for us with ttc & i really dont want to put it on hold but will talk to DH about it tonight :cry:
> Because the the people that own the company (my bosses) are very very good friends of mine i even offered to have a pay cut but they wont let me x
> just mad with the rest of the staff bcus there first reaction was
> 'are you still going to be buying our tea & coffee' I was like :saywhat:
> everyone else is really pissed about it but what can you do?? they are cutting the hours down possibly for 8 weeks to keep the company open & I just dont think people get that. maybe its bcus I'm really close to them that I see what the other staff dont

Of course, that's what I would worry about too. The coffee and tea. Priorities.


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> How long have you worked there? I am on some sort of record for jobs for me - I have been here for 3 and a half years!

2 years in March but feel like I've been here longer x I love place


----------



## Chris77

Boooorrrrrinng meeting! :sleep:


----------



## Chris77

I've been at my job for 4 years in March.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I've been at my job for 4 years in March.

I will have been here for 4 years in March too!

How are you today Chris? I think everyone must be busy today!


----------



## Chris77

I'm okay - bored out of my mind though!! :growlmad: How are you doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello treacles,

Sorry Ive been AWOL today, got a really big project on at the moment. TBH Im pulling my hair out!!! 

Tracy - Ive got everything crossed for you sweetie. Hoping all goes well on the 11th.

Reedy - Hope that business picks up for your work. F-ing credit crunch has alot to answer for!! 

Lea - Re:- the Pull and pray! I would say the 'In and Come' method is the best form of contraception!!! Ive been doing it for 5 cycles and I havent had a :bfp: yet!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am fed up, did you read my earlier post? I have put a bit on my journal too. I am so bored today, can't wait to go to my dance class tonight - hopefully that will cheer me up - my friend KT is coming with me too :happydance:


----------



## doc123

reedy- you poor thing!!!!!! that sucks...


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, have fun at the dance class tonight!


----------



## golcarlilly

I will do, thanks Chris! I am having KFC for dinner afterwards too and I might just have some wine to wash it down:muaha: so much for the diet :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry & Doc I'm sure it will pick up 
Have a fab time at your dance class tonight Tracy :happydance: Did the dvd come that you ordered? x


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hello treacles,
> 
> Sorry Ive been AWOL today, got a really big project on at the moment. TBH Im pulling my hair out!!!
> 
> Tracy - Ive got everything crossed for you sweetie. Hoping all goes well on the 11th.
> 
> Reedy - Hope that business picks up for your work. F-ing credit crunch has alot to answer for!!
> 
> *Lea - Re:- the Pull and pray! I would say the 'In and Come' method is the best form of contraception!!! Ive been doing it for 5 cycles and I havent had a  yet!! *

:rofl: My cycles are getting shorter again, I'm thinking there could be a night I could tell him honestly that it's safe when it's actually not. 

Getting more insight into his twisted mind now though. I get it in bits and pieces. I will figure out the problem very soon I think. I can feel it.


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah my DVD came and it has a cd with it with music on too! Not had chance to have a go yet though as it is OH's BD tomorrow and I have been busy preparing food for his family coming round! will have a look this weekend though and get some practice in!


----------



## LeaArr

What is the DVD?


----------



## Chris77

ooooo I LOVE KFC!!


----------



## LeaArr

I can't stand it anymore. I worked there for 2 weeks :rofl: and I haven't been able to eat it since. There's nothing wrong with it, but I swear I smelled of it for weeks after I left. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

OMG! Lea that is too funny! :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls! 

Well, just checked and I'm ovualting today!!!:happydance:
Creamy white cervical mucus. Egg white!!

Only problem!!! Won't see OH until tomorrow afternoon :cry::cry::cry:

Will I still have a chance to concieve?
I really hope so!!


----------



## LeaArr

Heres an update on my married friend kissing my cousin. 
I had a panic moment last night. A couple of my friends from out of town were in town cause she is getting some tests done, so we went out for dinner with them. On our way out my friends wife and her friend were walking up, so Nick and I went back in to have a drink with them.

She was running through gossip from the past couple of weeks, and she starting talking about the firepit night. My heart rate increased. As she always does, she was doing the bit-by-bit gossip build up, and I kept thinking every time she said "and then" that she was going to tell me that she knew what happened. She was just telling me that her husband STILL hasn't stopped talking about how awesome my cousin is. "she likes foos ball" "she likes racing" "she likes air hockey" "She is so awesome onandonandonandon. :hissy: :grr:


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Well, just checked and I'm ovualting today!!!:happydance:
> Creamy white cervical mucus. Egg white!!
> 
> Only problem!!! Won't see OH until tomorrow afternoon :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Will I still have a chance to concieve?
> I really hope so!!

Hi baby - you should be fine! Good Luck!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Heres an update on my married friend kissing my cousin.
> I had a panic moment last night. A couple of my friends from out of town were in town cause she is getting some tests done, so we went out for dinner with them. On our way out my friends wife and her friend were walking up, so Nick and I went back in to have a drink with them.
> 
> She was running through gossip from the past couple of weeks, and she starting talking about the firepit night. My heart rate increased. As she always does, she was doing the bit-by-bit gossip build up, and I kept thinking every time she said "and then" that she was going to tell me that she knew what happened. She was just telling me that her husband STILL hasn't stopped talking about how awesome my cousin is. "she likes foos ball" "she likes racing" "she likes air hockey" "She is so awesome onandonandonandon. :hissy: :grr:

OMG! What does she think about all his talking about her?


----------



## LeaArr

Oh yeah, he also told my cousin to call him.

I think she thinks it's a silly crush that will pass over. She isn't thinking anything of it. 

I think he was testing the water to see what my cousin would do if he made a move.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Oh yeah, he also told my cousin to call him.
> 
> I think she thinks it's a silly crush that will pass over. She isn't thinking anything of it.
> 
> I think he was testing the water to see what my cousin would do if he made a move.

Ah....okay.

God, I am so BORED today!!! :hissy: I've been eating popcorn and giving myself a manicure. :rofl: One of my nails broke and it is sooooooooooo short and ugly! :hissy: The rest are very short, but decent enough looking. I couldn't stand the acrylics anymore - I like them for like a week and then they piss me off. So, I think I'm leaving them off for good now. Maybe I'll go get the fake nails in the drug store and use those. God how horrible! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am the same way. I can only tolerate them for a week or two then I take them all off. Hardly worth the cost.


----------



## Chris77

Nope, that's why I figured I'd get the Sally Hansen or whatever glue on nails whenever I want a little 'fashion'. I used to be able to tolerate them for YEARS and oculdn't stand it when they were off - not anymore. 

I can't BELIEVE how boring my job is! I don't want to say anything to my boss because this position was just created 3 years ago (before that it didn't exist) and I really feel it's a Part Time position as there certainly isn't near enough work for 37.5 hours a week soooooooo I don't want them to take the FT away at least not until after I have a little bean when DH and I were talking about me going PT because of the high cost of child care.


----------



## LeaArr

We both have to keep full time jobs in order to afford to live here in Calgary. This city is so nutty expensive to live in.


----------



## Chris77

It's so expensive everywhere. If one of our parental units can watch bean then we'll be okay, but if not, it'll be $2,000 a month for child care, which is just about what I make a month, so that would really defeat the purpose. Not that I would mind working PT :rofl: I am sooooooo not a career oriented person. You can tell by the amount of time I spend on BnB! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am hoping that his parents can watch bean a couple days a week. That would greatly reduce the cost. I get paid way more than I would be putting out on child care, so I couldn't leave. :cry: I would really love to though.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Nope, that's why I figured I'd get the Sally Hansen or whatever glue on nails whenever I want a little 'fashion'. I used to be able to tolerate them for YEARS and oculdn't stand it when they were off - not anymore.
> 
> I can't BELIEVE how boring my job is! I don't want to say anything to my boss because this position was just created 3 years ago (before that it didn't exist) and I really feel it's a Part Time position as there certainly isn't near enough work for 37.5 hours a week soooooooo I don't want them to take the FT away at least not until after I have a little bean when DH and I were talking about me going PT because of the high cost of child care.

Morning ladies 

YEAY ITS FRIDAY:happydance:

You know Chris, that was the problem with my job before and the receptionist who worked here, we both had so little to do that we should have been part time really! anyway now I am doing both jobs I have plenty to keep me occupied so that is good! I don't know how we will manage if/when I get pregnant cos the cost of childcare is astronomical here and my mum wouldn't want to help out and Andy's mum is not very well!


----------



## Reedy

Morning ladies x 

My job is the same Chris 
somedays like today all i have to do is answer the phone & file away some discs but then other days it can be manic 
It nice when it is quiet but the days go so slow x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning reedy :wave:

Gosh it is Sooooo quiet on here this week! I wish it would liven up - I can't believe you are all so busy - not fair! I am going to get a petition together and write to all your employers :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Tracy x 

It is quiet here, think its bcus Kerry has got more work on & so has Ella, & Chris & Lea dont get here till later on x 

I've hardly got anything to do x 
I'm off to have lunch with a friend from school this afternoon while DH is at golf x
How was dance class last night? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

All set for another boring day at work! :sleep:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Afternoon ladies! :hi:
> 
> All set for another boring day at work! :sleep:

Mine will be over in an hour :happydance:
Sorry :rofl: not rubbing it in or anything :blush::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

SURE!! SURE!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies!!!

Im off work today!! :wohoo: but no :sex: last night or this morning, how rubbish is that!! We're going to stratford upon avon shortly! I'll try and pop on later. xxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Kerry x 

Hope you have a fab time in Stratford x x x x


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: :wohoo: for no work today!!!

Enjoy your time in Stratford - do lots of shopping!!


----------



## destiny27

:wave: 

hellooooooooo


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Destiny :hi: How are you doing today?


----------



## Reedy

HI Destiny x 

Right I'm off hope everyone has a lovely weekend & I'll speak to you all on monday 


Byeeeeeee


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys how is everyone today? xx


----------



## destiny27

I'm good thanks, hows everyone else?


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy have a good weekend!

Hi Nicky! :hi: I'm doing okay - have a bit of headache this morning and it's sure to be a very boring day here at work, but I'm looking forward to margaritas after work today! :D :headspin:


----------



## NickyT75

Margaritas eh? sounds good!! wish i could come Chris! x


----------



## Chris77

Aw! :hugs: DH wanted to take me some place really nice for dinner tonight and I just said nah, let's just go to Applebee's so I can have margaritas. :rofl: They have really strong margaritas! I'm buzzed after just 2!!!! Have 4 and I'm nice and :drunk:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im back!! Havent been to stratford!

Been errrrr..... :blush:!!! 

Well Legs are up as we speak!! :rofl:

Hey Nicky :wave: Hey Destiny


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - :rofl::rofl: you go girl!! x


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Go Kerry! :happydance:

Sorry been busy talking about the debate between Biden and Palin last night. I thought Palin kicked ass, personally. :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Where have our posts gone? I have lost a page or two??


----------



## destiny27

yes there was a few more replies on this page:dohh:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Where have our posts gone? I have lost a page or two??

Yeah me too! The post Lea made about Secret Santa and my response to the questions are gone! :growlmad:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea what has happened to our posts??


----------



## golcarlilly

My reply has gone too, it took me ages to type that out!


----------



## destiny27

see i knew i hadnt imagined it... lol


----------



## StirCrazy

You know BnB is organising a Secret Santa for the whole forum. Why make a seperate thread?
https://www.babyandbump.com/christmas-forum/56683-babyandbump-secret-santa-2008-a.html


----------



## golcarlilly

God I am so bored today why is it not home time yet? I met DH at the pub for lunch as he is off today for his birthday and I didn't want to come back!!


----------



## Suz

Admin will post in here in a few moments.

:hugs:


----------



## destiny27

awww :hugs:

soon be home time though :D


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I don't blame you! I wouldn't have been able to come back either!


----------



## Wobbles

StirCrazy said:


> You know BnB is organising a Secret Santa for the whole forum. Why make a seperate thread?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/christmas-forum/56683-babyandbump-secret-santa-2008-a.html

As Stircrazy mentioned we will be having a secret santa ...in fact I'm finalising it any day.

I'm not comfortable with one member collecting a handful of postal addresses therefore Secret Santa will be ran by admin (myself) also it gives everyone a chance to mix in with the other girls - it's fun and won't be divided apart from mahybe countries.

Wobbles

- Sorry I was meant to PM the person who started the Secret Santa thread but with being in work hours & family life it had slipped my mind this afternoon.

x


----------



## golcarlilly

Aargh am I losing my mind where have all the posts gone? 

I keep trying to log in and it throws me out too? 

I can't cope without bnb what is going on?:hissy:


----------



## StirCrazy

Noticed that a new October BAW thread hadn't been made so updated and split Septembers and Octobers threads.

Have no idea why you would get logged out though :s


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh I see why now- we are not allowed to have a seperate baw secret santa - I think Lea was just trying to do something nice though, not trying to muscle in on BnB's idea or tread on anyones toes, I like the idea of it being a smaller group of people I talk to every day doing it rather than a load of people we don't know but if it is not allowed then I accept that - sorry admin x


----------



## Chris77

I echo Tracy. And yes, sorry admins.


----------



## destiny27

sorry admin:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

So, anyone got any plans this weekend?? It's actually supposed to be beautiful here for a change!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

well, only half an hour to go for me :happydance: have all DH's family round at six so gotta get a move on and prep dinner as soon as I get home - well most of it is done, just to re-heat - Lasagne, Hoi sin chicken and a veg curry (giving them a choice of cuisines :rofl:) I am not hungry at all after my chicken wrap, chips and onion rings at lunch!!


----------



## Suz

golcarlilly said:


> Oh I see why now- we are not allowed to have a seperate baw secret santa - I think Lea was just trying to do something nice though, not trying to muscle in on BnB's idea or tread on anyones toes, *I like the idea of it being a smaller group of people I talk to every* *day doing it rather than a load of people we don't know* but if it is not allowed then I accept that - sorry admin x

 
:headspin: But that is exactly the point of Secret Santa!!!! Its to unite BnB!!! Give everyone a chance to Get to know each other.... Make New friends and allow everyone to participate as a group :)


----------



## golcarlilly

I am planning on a few :wine: then later :sex:and then probably :sick: tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

dont know what im doing yet, trying to resist poas for as long as possible :(


----------



## golcarlilly

Suz said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see why now- we are not allowed to have a seperate baw secret santa - I think Lea was just trying to do something nice though, not trying to muscle in on BnB's idea or tread on anyones toes, *I like the idea of it being a smaller group of people I talk to every* *day doing it rather than a load of people we don't know* but if it is not allowed then I accept that - sorry admin x
> 
> 
> :headspin: But that is exactly the point of Secret Santa!!!! Its to unite BnB!!! Give everyone a chance to Get to know each other.... Make New friends and allow everyone to participate as a group :)Click to expand...

Yeah I s'pose, sorry again! I don't think I want to do it though, don't wanna be a party pooper but I would be stressed buying something for someone I didn't know a thing about and had never spoken to :blush:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> well, only half an hour to go for me :happydance: have all DH's family round at six so gotta get a move on and prep dinner as soon as I get home - well most of it is done, just to re-heat - Lasagne, Hoi sin chicken and a veg curry (giving them a choice of cuisines :rofl:) I am not hungry at all after my chicken wrap, chips and onion rings at lunch!!

:rofl::rofl: All sound very yummy Tracy! T minus 4 hours and counting until Margaritas!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Margaritas YUMMY YUMMY - I could just drink one right now - do you think my boss would fire me?:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Margaritas YUMMY YUMMY - I could just drink one right now - do you think my boss would fire me?:rofl:

Nah!!!!!! Go right ahead! :rofl: I think I may try their flavored margaritas tonight - I'm feeling adventurous. :rofl: And yes plenty of :sex: :sex: on the menu!! :headspin:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh flavoured margaritas I have never had one - what flavours are there?:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I gotta go, sorry see you later have a fab weekendxxxx


----------



## Suz

golcarlilly said:


> Suz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see why now- we are not allowed to have a seperate baw secret santa - I think Lea was just trying to do something nice though, not trying to muscle in on BnB's idea or tread on anyones toes, *I like the idea of it being a smaller group of people I talk to every* *day doing it rather than a load of people we don't know* but if it is not allowed then I accept that - sorry admin x
> 
> 
> :headspin: But that is exactly the point of Secret Santa!!!! Its to unite BnB!!! Give everyone a chance to Get to know each other.... Make New friends and allow everyone to participate as a group :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I s'pose, sorry again! I don't think I want to do it though, don't wanna be a party pooper but I would be stressed buying something for someone I didn't know a thing about and had never spoken to :blush:Click to expand...

Thats too bad.... Alot of the people who are members have been here just as long as you have :) So I think you would be suprised. You just might "Know" some of the people from your days when you were pregnant and they were all there for you ;)


----------



## destiny27

ive never had a magarita :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Wobbles said:


> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> You know BnB is organising a Secret Santa for the whole forum. Why make a seperate thread?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/christmas-forum/56683-babyandbump-secret-santa-2008-a.html
> 
> As Stircrazy mentioned we will be having a secret santa ...in fact I'm finalising it any day.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with one member collecting a handful of postal addresses therefore Secret Santa will be ran by admin (myself) also it gives everyone a chance to mix in with the other girls - it's fun and won't be divided apart from mahybe countries.
> 
> Wobbles
> 
> - Sorry I was meant to PM the person who started the Secret Santa thread but with being in work hours & family life it had slipped my mind this afternoon.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to step on any toes. I saw the BnB secret santa, and it kind of scared me to be honest. I am interested in joining that as well. However, the girls in the little section are as close to me as you can get when you only know someone online iykwim. I would buy a present for each one of them, but I couldn't afford to do that, so I decided this would be easier. 
I didn't realize it would be a problem. :dohh:

Sorry again.


----------



## Chris77

Let's see they have a pomegranite (spelling that wrong) and some other flavors I don't know for sure because I only ever got the original. :rofl:

Destiny - you never had a Margarita!! :shock: Oh, girl you gotta get one - better yet I make you one - I put lots of Tequila in it! :D


----------



## destiny27

ive never had tequila either :shock:

i feel like im missing out :( lol


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> ive never had tequila either :shock:
> 
> i feel like im missing out :( lol

Oh my!!!! :awww: 

We have a drink virgin!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

lol @ drink virgin

I tend to drink southern comfort but am bored with it now

used to be vodka but cant stand it now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:

How are those cute kittens doing?


----------



## destiny27

theyre doing good, will put some photos up soon :D


----------



## LeaArr

Yay. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## destiny27

heres a teaser :D
Stripes :cloud9:
https://i327.photobucket.com/albums/k464/gemini-lass/cats/DSCF0866.jpg


----------



## Chris77

OMG!! What a cutie!!! I can't stand it!


----------



## destiny27

he looks so angelic....

shame he's a little shit 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

LeaArr said:


> Wobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StirCrazy said:
> 
> 
> You know BnB is organising a Secret Santa for the whole forum. Why make a seperate thread?
> https://www.babyandbump.com/christmas-forum/56683-babyandbump-secret-santa-2008-a.html
> 
> As Stircrazy mentioned we will be having a secret santa ...in fact I'm finalising it any day.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with one member collecting a handful of postal addresses therefore Secret Santa will be ran by admin (myself) also it gives everyone a chance to mix in with the other girls - it's fun and won't be divided apart from mahybe countries.
> 
> Wobbles
> 
> - Sorry I was meant to PM the person who started the Secret Santa thread but with being in work hours & family life it had slipped my mind this afternoon.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to step on any toes. I saw the BnB secret santa, and it kind of scared me to be honest. I am interested in joining that as well. However, the girls in the little section are as close to me as you can get when you only know someone online iykwim. I would buy a present for each one of them, but I couldn't afford to do that, so I decided this would be easier.
> I didn't realize it would be a problem. :dohh:
> 
> Sorry again.Click to expand...

No apology needed hun I should have PM'ed you :hugs:

It's not a stepping on toes issue more of a comfortable issue for us - I'm mainly not keen on one person having access to a large volume of personal addresses anyone who takes part knows that admin & ONE person has their address and they take part knowing this.

I am not suggesting for a second that placing addresses with you personally is wrong but some of you probably read something that happned recently with an active member.

x


----------



## Chris77

I understand Wobbles. I think it's great that you take such action to safeguard our privacy and well-being. :hugs: I wasn't aware of any problems with an active member :dohh: Some people just suck. :rofl: Sorry no other way to say it. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Finally!!! Lunch time! Be back in an hour!


----------



## LeaArr

Hehe. Lunch time. See you in a little while. :)


----------



## Chris77

K, I'm back! :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Chris how was lunch? x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hey Chris how was lunch? x

It was okay - had better. At least now there's only 2 hours and 15 minutes left! :hapydance:


----------



## Chris77

How you doing over there Lea?


----------



## LeaArr

Good. Lunch was good. Don't want to work anymore though.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I totally don't blame you! I'm getting ready to pack it in - I hope the rest of your day goes by quickly. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

just in Philadelphia departure lounge....sad to be leaving US.....but at least i will speak with you all on Monday!

byeee!

luv
Charlotte
x

ps......Chris is so lovely!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

hey buffy,

Glad you had a nice time in the big US!! Have a nice flight back and look forward to seeing you on monday!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> just in Philadelphia departure lounge....sad to be leaving US.....but at least i will speak with you all on Monday!
> 
> byeee!
> 
> luv
> Charlotte
> x
> 
> ps......Chris is so lovely!!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Aww thanks Charlotte :blush: You're lovely as well and told all the girls here so! I'm sorry your vacation is coming to an end but am so happy that you had a FAB time in the US and that we'll be able to speak with you again on Monday! We've really missed you!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

ah....i think i am doing a tour of airport lounges.......it's now 09:40 and i'm at Heathrow and have another hour before flight to Manchester....been here since 0630 too......

need some sleep as well....barely slept on plane and it feels like night time now!

'tis oh so cold in the UK too....bbbrrr......

:hugs:


----------



## destiny27

omg 


ladies









:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

just had to come share my news


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls. Well I started with a period this morning but im not actually due for my period until about the 15th!

I had two periods last month and fear I will have two this month. 

I fear also that even though I ovulated thursday/friday this month yet again won't be my chance because I have started to bleed.

:cry:xx


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> omg
> 
> 
> ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> just had to come share my news
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9!!


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats destiny!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies!!! :hi: Since it's only about 4 am my time as you're reading this, I am still sleeping, but my alarm will go off in 1 hour and 15 minutes and then the dreaded Monday has begun with a long week ahead before I get to another weekend. :dohh:

I hope you all had a great weekend!

Buffy, so glad you're back! We've really missed you and I can't wait to hear about your vacation and the other places you visited!

See you ladies in a few hours! :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Fantastic news Destiny :happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp:

Morning everyone hope we all had a fab weekend x


----------



## doc123

Destiny- well done!!!! congratulations on the bfp- you must be stoked!!! Congratulations girl!!! Healthy and happy nine for you!!! 

Hoping your babydust works some magic on the baw girls...


Hiya everyone!!! I'm cd12 today and off to the acupuncturist today to try to get her to kickstart the old ovaries- will come back and let you know how i got on later!! Hope everyone is feeling ok after the weekend...its freezing today! Hoping that the lads can get our central heating going today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Doc x
Hope all goes well at the acupuncturists x 
I agree its bloody freezing today had to defrost my car before work today :hissy:
Hope you get your central heating done x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies! 

Destiny - congratulations - so pleased for you!!

How is everyone today - I have the Monday blues!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracy x 
I'm with you on the monday blues thing x 
Why cant it be friday :hissy:

Did you have a good weekend? x


----------



## Pudding-x123

Morning girls. Still bleeding this morning even though I ovulated thursday/friday.

I give up. Its a bad sign I know!! xx :(


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Reedy, had a nice quiet weekend how bout you?

Babyblues - is it possible to ov when you are still bleeding? only asking cos I have been bleeding for over two weeks now :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Yeah it was ok pretty quiet too x
went out saturday night with friends which was nice & did a bit of decorating thats about it x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies!!! 

Congrats Destiny!! H&H pregnancy to you!! 

3 BAW :bfp:

Babyblues - Sorry the :witch: arrived

Tracy - I would do some OPK's anyway from about CD12 onwards. You never know??? 

Reedy - We had some mario kart action last night. But you werent there :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - We had some mario kart action last night. But you werent there :cry:

Oh no :hissy: DH was on his PS3 playing Fifa & I was watching Harry Potter :happydance:

DH is on nights from wednesday so we'll have to have a race then x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Congratulations Destiny!! xx


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon Nicky 
How are you? x


----------



## NickyT75

Im ok thanks hun, how are you? xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

Baby - sorry the :witch: got you.

Doc - good luck with the acupuncturist.


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris 

I'm ok thanks Nicky just looking forward to getting back to ttc now AF has gone :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Im just wondering what the heck is going on with my cycle this month... still haven't Ov'd yet and I should be 2DPO!! x


----------



## Chris77

Oh Reedy - sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs: But as soon as she has flown the coop you can get down to some serious :sex:!!


----------



## Reedy

I will Chris dont worry, DH wont know whats hit him tonight :rofl:

Nicky - How do you know that you havent ov'd yet? :huh:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I was just going to ask Nicky that.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi nicky and chris.

Nicky - I posted in your journo re:- OV. If its any constellation I dont think I have yet either. No +OPK yet however I didnt :test: on Sunday. 

reedy - Defo up for some Wii action!! Good luck this cycle sweetie


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry, you too x


----------



## Chris77

Girls, my new phone is on the horizon! :happydance: I'm getting the
iPhone 3G. :dance: I'm so excited. I'll now have internet access wherever I go AND I'll be able to text!! :headspin:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi everyone - can I join in here , not at work as I have managed to crack a rib and alongside being really stressed am off work at least until tommorow:cry: 

Have ordered the taking charge of your fertility book which I hope will come tommorow 

How is everyone ?


----------



## Reedy

Fab news about the iphone Chris :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Mrs Doddy welcome to BAW x 

How did you manage to crack your ribs? hope your feeling better soon x :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Kerry and Chris :wave: Welcome Mrs Doddy, lovely to have a new member!

:hug:

Man I am BORED today!!!! Started a diet today, need to lose a stone in time for Christmas, can one of you sew up my mouth please?:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Mrs. Doddy! :hi: Welcome!

I'm sorry about the cracked rib! OUCH!!! I hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Kerry and Chris :wave: Welcome Mrs Doddy, lovely to have a new member!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Man I am BORED today!!!! Started a diet today, need to lose a stone in time for Christmas, can one of you sew up my mouth please?:rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I am very BORED today as well! This just sucks!! Good luck with the diet!! I need my mouth sewn shut as well, as that's the only way I'm going to lose any damn weight!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Reedy said:


> Hi Mrs Doddy welcome to BAW x
> 
> How did you manage to crack your ribs? hope your feeling better soon x :hugs:

I was at work - stepped over a box - thought I had cleared it but I caught my heal and landed with a thud on my face :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck with the diet Tracy x 
Which diet have you gone for? I found slimming world worked best for me (lost a stone) last time I did it x managed to put it all back on though whe I went on holiday oopps :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Kerry and Chris :wave: Welcome Mrs Doddy, lovely to have a new member!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Man I am BORED today!!!! Started a diet today, need to lose a stone in time for Christmas, can one of you sew up my mouth please?:rofl:

try swimming I did really well - its not to strenuas either


----------



## Chris77

Mrs Doddy said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrs Doddy welcome to BAW x
> 
> How did you manage to crack your ribs? hope your feeling better soon x :hugs:
> 
> I was at work - stepped over a box - thought I had cleared it but I caught my heal and landed with a thud on my face :dohh:Click to expand...

That is exactly something I would do!!!! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am not doing any specific diet, just eating low fat and cutting out all the fun things to eat and drink:rofl: I am going to try practicing my belly dancing a couple of times a week and do some sit ups etc... and hopefully shift some flab!


----------



## Chris77

My flab will shift alright - it'll roll to the floor while I'm doing sit-ups and won't be able to get back up. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> My flab will shift alright - it'll roll to the floor while I'm doing sit-ups and won't be able to get back up. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

*I'm back!!!!!*

Destiny - congratulations!!!! that is fab news for you! :happydance:

and Doc.....i'm glad that you came back.....it's good to know you are getting your pma back :hugs:

Chris - how was the angel delight?!?!


----------



## Reedy

H Buffy glad to have you back we missed you :hugs:
How was the USA? x


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> *I'm back!!!!!*
> 
> Destiny - congratulations!!!! that is fab news for you! :happydance:
> 
> and Doc.....i'm glad that you came back.....it's good to know you are getting your pma back :hugs:
> 
> Chris - how was the angel delight?!?!

Welcome Back Buffy!! :hugs:

The Angel Delight was delicious!!!! The only thing that's left is the Angel Delight! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Mrs Doddy @ welcome to BAW

Buffy - Welcome back hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Mrs Doddy welcome to BAW!! and hope you get better soon

ha ha ha Tracy if I get you for SS I'll send you a sewing kit!!! Best of luck for losing some pounds

Buffy great to see you back


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy & Chris - I know I haven't Ov'd yet coz my CBFM hasnt gone to PEAK & I did an OPK just to double check - not even a faint 2nd line!! :( x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy & Chris - I know I haven't Ov'd yet coz my CBFM hasnt gone to PEAK & I did an OPK just to double check - not even a faint 2nd line!! :( x

Ooooo.....well that just sucks ass! Maybe you're just having a longer cycle? Very frustrating I know as my cycles are as a whacky as a roller coaster. :doh:


----------



## NickyT75

Sad news abour LeaArr eh guys?

Hope she can get her hubby talked round soon bless her xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Sad news abour LeaArr eh guys?
> 
> Hope she can get her hubby talked round soon bless her xx

Yeah, I was just thinking about that actually. I really hope she can talk her hubby into trying!


----------



## Reedy

Sorry your cycle is playing up Nicky :hugs: hope they sort themselves out soon x

It is sad about Lea x Hope she comes back with good news soon x


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks hun

Its just so weird coz I've always had a very regular 27/28 day cycle but it looks like im gonna be in for a long one this time... lets hope its 9 months long eh? :D lol xx


----------



## NickyT75

So - Mrs Doddy tell us something about yourself... x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Buffy glad to have you back - how was your hol? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

NickyT75 said:


> So - Mrs Doddy tell us something about yourself... x

Errrmmm........... 

I am 26, married to the best H in the world, waiting to ttc until feb ermmm what else do you want to know ??


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> looks like im gonna be in for a long one this time... lets hope its 9 months long eh? :D lol xx

fingers crossed Nicky 

I'm feeling incredibly guilty at the minute & too be honest a complete bitch :cry: 
We had so many of our friends come to Cyprus with us & we had a party when we came back & after I wrote out thank you cards to those that gave us a gift (at the time I was mad with a few people incl my best friend & 2 of DH's brothers) so this was the reason behind it I've now come to realise this was a completly selfish thing to do as one of our good friends came to Cyprus with us but didnt get us a gift (fine with us) but I wish i had thanked those that made the effort to come to Cyprus with us its been about 3 months now & too late to do anything about it but I feel awful :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Mrs Doddy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> So - Mrs Doddy tell us something about yourself... x
> 
> Errrmmm...........
> 
> I am 26, married to the best H in the world, waiting to ttc until feb ermmm what else do you want to know ??Click to expand...

Mrs. Doddy, I'm 30 (turning 31 in December) and DH and I are currently TTC #1. I'm an Administrative Asst/Recruitment Coordinator - boring job that's why I'm on here all the time! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't worry Reedy I am sure they all know how much you appreciated them going with you :hugs: why don't you get a copy of one of your fave photos of the wedding and buy a little frame and give them to the ones you want to thank?


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> looks like im gonna be in for a long one this time... lets hope its 9 months long eh? :D lol xx
> 
> fingers crossed Nicky
> 
> I'm feeling incredibly guilty at the minute & too be honest a complete bitch :cry:
> We had so many of our friends come to Cyprus with us & we had a party when we came back & after I wrote out thank you cards to those that gave us a gift (at the time I was mad with a few people incl my best friend & 2 of DH's brothers) so this was the reason behind it I've now come to realise this was a completly selfish thing to do as one of our good friends came to Cyprus with us but didnt get us a gift (fine with us) but I wish i had thanked those that made the effort to come to Cyprus with us its been about 3 months now & too late to do anything about it but I feel awful :cry:Click to expand...

Reedy, you can still send the cards hun. Etiquette says you have 1 year.


----------



## golcarlilly

I Wanna Go Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I Wanna Go Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me tooooooo!!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Chris & Tracy x 

Chris - I cant now write them a card bcus we gave nes out to his brothers 7 parents & his dad asked DH why his son hadnt got one & richard told him the reason!!! 
they would know its out of guilt now :dohh: just wish i could turn back the clock & do them all again x 

Was thinking of writing a letter or something to just to say sorry & tell him how much we appreciated him coming to Cyprus with us x


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah I would do that reedy


----------



## golcarlilly

Well, I am signing off for the day girls see you all tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Thanks Chris & Tracy x
> 
> Chris - I cant now write them a card bcus we gave nes out to his brothers 7 parents & his dad asked DH why his son hadnt got one & richard told him the reason!!!
> they would know its out of guilt now :dohh: just wish i could turn back the clock & do them all again x
> 
> Was thinking of writing a letter or something to just to say sorry & tell him how much we appreciated him coming to Cyprus with us x

Oh, gotcha! Yea I would just go with the letter.


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Well, I am signing off for the day girls see you all tomorrow:hugs:

Bye Tracy! :wave:

I'm going to be all alone this afternoon now since Lea is gone! :cry: :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy x 

Chris I'm here for another half an hour x 

What you got for tea tonight? 
I've got baked potatoes yummy


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Bye Tracy x
> 
> Chris I'm here for another half an hour x
> 
> What you got for tea tonight?
> I've got baked potatoes yummy

I know - I'm talking about when I get back from lunch. I guess I'll have to actually go and 'find' some work to do! :dohh:

We're having tacos for dinner tonight! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

finally....our internet has been down all afternoon! so not good!
plus, my password had expired this morning, and it took t'til lunchtime to get it sorted out.....so i ended up doing work!

mostly emails....i had 600 to sort through......!

glad to hear you like the goodies Chris.....i have to admit, letting go of the jaffa cakes was hard, they are one of my favourites!

i had a great time though.....went up to Niagara too and got wet on the Maid of the Mist!

Nicky....i hope that :witch: stays away for the next 9 months for you!


----------



## buffycat

ooh, think they have upgraded the internet here.....all of the little pictures now dance around! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> finally....our internet has been down all afternoon! so not good!
> plus, my password had expired this morning, and it took t'til lunchtime to get it sorted out.....so i ended up doing work!
> 
> mostly emails....i had 600 to sort through......!
> 
> glad to hear you like the goodies Chris.....i have to admit, letting go of the jaffa cakes was hard, they are one of my favourites!
> 
> i had a great time though.....went up to Niagara too and got wet on the Maid of the Mist!
> 
> Nicky....i hope that :witch: stays away for the next 9 months for you!

The Maid of the Mist was sooooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> ooh, think they have upgraded the internet here.....all of the little pictures now dance around! :wohoo:

:wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Looking at houses on-line :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I dont know what I would do if our internet went down at work. Suppose I would actually have to do some *Gulps* work :hissy:nnoooooooooooo :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy....i was panicing big style......thinking i would have to go and buy a laptop and mobile internet connection so that i could bring it to work......i know that i would not be able to cope without bnb at all - i really would go round the bend!!

and Chris......houses online - that is expensive internet shopping! :headspin:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Reedy....i was panicing big style......thinking i would have to go and buy a laptop and mobile internet connection so that i could bring it to work......i know that i would not be able to cope without bnb at all - i really would go round the bend!!
> 
> and Chris......houses online - that is expensive internet shopping! :headspin:

:rofl::rofl: It is indeed!! Especially in NY!!!!!!! :shock: Think DH and I will be investing in a nice little shack. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

this is fab....i have to start trying our more of the pictures to actually see what they do!!!!

i am always busy at work....hence....:juggle:

however, this is how i feel about fat guy.....:gun: or :pop: or :bike:

oh, and i have to :iron: tonight!

and did i tell you guys that i can :-({|=


:yipee:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....as long as the shack is your home, then that is the main thing! i'll send you some jaffacakes as a housewarming!

what was your favourite goody?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris....as long as the shack is your home, then that is the main thing! i'll send you some jaffacakes as a housewarming!
> 
> what was your favourite goody?

Aww! You're so sweet! :hugs: Favorite hmmm......I'd have to say Jaffa Cakes and the Strawberry Angel Delight!! :D


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, good for you for :iron: I just throw everyhing in the dryer on de-wrinkle! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ Buffy's new found love of the smileys... they're great arent they? x


----------



## buffycat

omg...it is getting dark already....i swear i came back to winter over here...the US was so lovely and warm compared to here!

i did bring lots of US goodies back too.....Swiss Maid hot chocolate is lovely......and pop tarts (can't get the non-frosted ones near me).....and not forgetting twinkies - best eaten very cold from the fridge......


----------



## buffycat

now that is the other thing.....washers and dryers in the US are enormous!!!!!! and, you only have to put detergent in twice a year! don't think we have non-wrinkle settings either!

oh and toothpaste....the tubes are enormous too!

we had to buy an extra bag to bring all the stuff back in!

ooh, and ben & jerrys ice cream is about half the price! :icecream:

:yipee:......i like this smiley!


----------



## buffycat

right....going home.....

i will be online in the morning though!

luv you all!! :hugs:


----------



## doc123

hey girlies.. got back from acupunturists!!! very interesting process.. very abstract talking about energies and meridians etc. She was a totally lovely lady and it was totally different from what i imagined. Had acupunture before for back pain and they basically put a load of needles in and leave you to chill. but this lady was doing all sorts of stuff on my wrists and back and tummy...

Hoping it will do the trick.. will let you know folks!!! Still opk -ve on cd12.. hoping for the best.....


----------



## Chris77

Buffy have a good evening :wave:

Doc - glad things went well at the acupuncturist.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey both!! 

Looks like Im going to be an evening BNB'er since work atm is manic! So Chris you shouldnt be too lonely. Did you watch the sex education programme??

Doc - Acupunture sounds good. I also have it for my back along with chiropractor. Brillant, I hope that the needles do the trick


----------



## Chris77

Hey Kerry! :hi:

Actually no I didn't watch it. I forgot all about it! :dohh: Will have to try and remember to tonight.


----------



## Sambatiki

Its dead good hun. You'll really enjoy it.


----------



## Chris77

I know, I'm just so damn addicted to pogo! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Crap, just told my boss I've been really bored and asked him if he had any projects for me (he doesn't) he suggested I just take out the policy and procedures manual and study it and come to him if I have any questions. :rofl: Not exactly what I hand in mind, I was hoping for more work. :dohh: But I guess I shouldn't complain huh?


----------



## Chris77

Where'dya go Kerry? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

sorry Im here sweets just getting around the journo's. Takes so long doesnt it!


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh and +opk for me! 3 days late :dohh: But not too hopeful. 
Note to self next cycle...... MUST TRY HARDER!!! :rofl:


----------



## MissPolley

is there anything a man can take to makie him more fertile:confused:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh and +opk for me! 3 days late :dohh: But not too hopeful.
> Note to self next cycle...... MUST TRY HARDER!!! :rofl:

:wohoo: Yay! for the +OPK!! Get busy girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

MissPolley said:


> is there anything a man can take to makie him more fertile:confused:

Polley, I heard 15 grams of zinc in the diet is good for a man to take while he's TTC.


----------



## MissPolley

aaah now i remember i thought it was some metal but didnt know which one thanx xxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girls x 
How is everyone x 

I'm coming down with a bloody cold :dohh:


----------



## MissPolley

awwww :hugs: for you, i tink it may be that time of year when everyone gets sick, ive had a foggy head and sniffles all week, my mother starting to get it now too, oops:oops:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies! 

Kerry are you busy again, I miss you during the day and can't get on at night really:hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy take some vitamin c - quick!!


----------



## MissPolley

good idea, i found out summit the other day tat reallly narked me off, there is the same amount of sugar in a glass of pure orange juice than a glass of coke, im forever watching what i eat, always with the healthy stuff, but now i finnd out that even though its heathy for my body its rotting my teeth...... u just cant win gargh!:hissy:


----------



## Reedy

:hi:Morning Tracy & MissPolley 
Will have to get my vit C when I get home bcus I'm at work all day :hissy:

Hate this time of year its pants :dohh:

No what you mean about the orange juice so I tend to stick to water


----------



## Pudding-x123

golcarlilly said:


> Morning Reedy, had a nice quiet weekend how bout you?
> 
> Babyblues - is it possible to ov when you are still bleeding? only asking cos I have been bleeding for over two weeks now :hissy:

Well I ovulated on the thursday/friday. I could tell because it was white/egg creamy/watery.

I then started to bleed on sunday and havent stopped since! Got blood clots too.xxx


----------



## MissPolley

morning Reedy and golcarlilly

i think thats wot ill do from now on, im also flossing like mad, jsut to make sure,


----------



## MissPolley

and mornin babyblues2


----------



## Pudding-x123

Morning MissPolley.

Hope everybody is ok! xx


----------



## MissPolley

except for the slight cold yep im gr8


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Reedy - sorry you're coming down with a cold! :hugs: Take Coldeeze (do you have that in the UK?) Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Peeps!! 

Im finally here!! Im so so so so busy atm. Ive got the last of my FOB shipments to sort from old job and 4 projects on the go for my new job! 

Tracy - I miss you all too :cry: Its not the same at night!! (full of wierdo yanks :rofl:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Only joking :rofl:

BTW *whispers* I had the most AMAZING :sex: last night I had the BIG O whilst the BIG O was happening ! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Kerry you kill me!! :rofl:

:wohoo: for the O while O'ing and :sex: I can never O during intercourse :blush: 

Kerry, send some work my way - I have NONE and am soooooooo BORED!!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Glad you got some good Nookie Kerry :rofl:

I'm with you Chris - I have absolutely nothing to do today except answer the phone & that hasnt rang for the past 30 minutes :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

oooh my friend has just bought me a boost :munch: yum yum yum


----------



## Chris77

I'm eating a buttered roll atm. :munch: 

Anyone have the iPhone 3G?


----------



## Sambatiki

I can give you both a mission if you choose to accept it??? :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Chris and Kerry :hugs: 

God I hardly have a sex life atm, what with the constant :witch: !!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I can give you both a mission if you choose to accept it??? :rofl:

Uh oh!! That sounds.......um.....dangerous! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hows things going at work Reedy are you going on short time?


----------



## golcarlilly

BTW where is babylove these days??


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> BTW where is babylove these days??

I think she's busy with her son atm. Anyone know where Lisa is?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Hows things going at work Reedy are you going on short time?

Not at the moment will probably find out either next week or the week after x thanks for asking x 

What is the mission Kerry??? Just finished my boost it was yum although feel a little sick now but it was worth it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I just called DH to make sure he took his vitamin this morning. :rofl: :rofl: DH cracked up and said, "You are absolutely unbelievable!" :rofl: I put the bottle in his work bag last night so he wouldn't forget. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky x


----------



## buffycat

Hi folks! :wave:

sorry about my lateness.....the internet at work has been stuffed all morning again :hissy:....so apologies if i disappear again!


Nicky - any news on your job yet?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Buffy x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy and Nicky x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Buffy and Nicky

Misssion is to post a pic of your ideal man (celebrity of course)!! 

Nicky - Any peaks???


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Buffy and Nicky
> 
> Misssion is to post a pic of your ideal man (celebrity of course)!!
> 
> Nicky - Any peaks???

Oooooo that I can do!! :D


----------



## Reedy

Anyone of them will do :blush:
Love Love Love MCFLY & Im not ashamed to admit it (much) lol
 



Attached Files:







1000053192.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chris77

Ok, here we go:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/BradPitt01.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Josh Groban too:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/joshgroban.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

mmmmm Brad.................................


----------



## Sambatiki

<------ Still thinking of brad.


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn182/cromeo187/Brad%20Pitt/brad_pitt.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u252/demi_8806/wentworth-miller-.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> <------ Still thinking of brad.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MissPolley

ooooh braaaaad, what great is that my OH doesnt mind me drooling over celebs and vice versa, cause come on whens it ever gonna happen???


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~Going paintballing on Saturday!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

MissPolley said:


> what great is that my OH doesnt mind me drooling over celebs and vice versa, cause come on whens it ever gonna happen???

You mean I'm not going to meet Mcfly , they're not going to fall in love with me & I'm not going to marry all 4 of them :cry:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> MissPolley said:
> 
> 
> what great is that my OH doesnt mind me drooling over celebs and vice versa, cause come on whens it ever gonna happen???
> 
> You mean I'm not going to meet Mcfly , they're not going to fall in love with me & I'm not going to marry all 4 of them :cry:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris _ have a fab time at paintballing x 
I've not been able to go since PJ & Duncan :rofl: (Byker Grove fans)


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> MissPolley said:
> 
> 
> what great is that my OH doesnt mind me drooling over celebs and vice versa, cause come on whens it ever gonna happen???
> 
> You mean I'm not going to meet Mcfly , they're not going to fall in love with me & I'm not going to marry all 4 of them :cry:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


Of course you are reedy :hugs: Just like I am going to meet Mel Gibson and he is going to fall madly in love with me and marry me :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Dont listen to Misspolley! She'll tell you santas not real! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I have set up a nice evening - OH and I are going to give each other massages and have a candelit bath together :cloud9:

so :tease:to you :witch:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Dont listen to Misspolley! She'll tell you santas not real! :rofl:

WHAT 8-[


----------



## MissPolley

golcarlilly said:


> Right I have set up a nice evening - OH and I are going to give each other massages and have a candelit bath together :cloud9:
> 
> so :tease:to you :witch:

oooh nice one, lavanders a really good scent, makes ppl relax

dont say santas not real he really truly is,:hissy: i saw him and he gives me presents, although he does change in height everynow and then :confused:


----------



## Chris77

I love lavender scents!! :D Very relaxing indeed!!


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like you have a saucy night ahead Tracy x :happydance:


----------



## MissPolley

well at least sum1s got a nice night in whi their OH im stuck in colchester for at least another yr b4 i cn do the whole moving in thing :(


----------



## Reedy

How Come MissPolley?


----------



## Sambatiki

MissPolley said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Right I have set up a nice evening - OH and I are going to give each other massages and have a candelit bath together :cloud9:
> 
> so :tease:to you :witch:
> 
> oooh nice one, lavanders a really good scent, makes ppl relax
> 
> dont say santas not real he really truly is,:hissy: i saw him and he gives me presents, although he does change in height everynow and then :confused:Click to expand...

ha ha ha @ changes height!!! 

Ive never seen him :cry: Im always asleep or too :drunk: :rofl:

tracy - That sounds like a plan babe


----------



## Chris77

May have to :sex: before my mahjongg game tonight. I think I'll be too tired when I get home and DH may be going out on Wednesday night. Either that or :sex: in the car on the way home but that may be a bit tricky. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> May have to :sex: before my mahjongg game

Good to know your getting your priorities right Chris :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> May have to :sex: before my mahjongg game
> 
> Good to know your getting your priorities right Chris :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh how is mah jong going Chris - do you like it?


----------



## golcarlilly

My belly dancing class is soooo difficult, I think I have two left feet:rofl: I tried my dvd last night and that is even worse - how do those women DO those things with their flab??? :ROFL:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Ohhh im going ballroom dancing on thursday!! I can imagine belly dancing is really difficult. But perserve with it!

Oh Im going to a burlesque night at the end of the month!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OOh how is mah jong going Chris - do you like it?

I haven't played it yet Tracy. Tonight is my first lesson! :D


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> My belly dancing class is soooo difficult, I think I have two left feet:rofl: I tried my dvd last night and that is even worse - how do those women DO those things with their flab??? :ROFL:

<~~~~Definitely has 2 left feet and dances like a drunk horse on 3 legs. :rofl:

<~~~~Couldn't do belly dancing as she would knock everyone out with her flab jumping around. :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck both! 

I have always fancied ballroom dancing and burlesque sounds fab - what do you have to wear though?


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> My belly dancing class is soooo difficult, I think I have two left feet:rofl: I tried my dvd last night and that is even worse - how do those women DO those things with their flab??? :ROFL:
> 
> <~~~~Definitely has 2 left feet and dances like a drunk horse on 3 legs. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~~Couldn't do belly dancing as she would knock everyone out with her flab jumping around. :blush:Click to expand...

You need some womanly curves to do it:happydance:, there were two stick thin teenagers there last week and they looked even sillier than us cos they have nothing to shimmy and wiggle!!


----------



## Chris77

I wanted to take ballroom dancing lessons so DH and I could ballroom dance at our wedding to our first dance. Yeah, that didn't happen! :nope:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> My belly dancing class is soooo difficult, I think I have two left feet:rofl: I tried my dvd last night and that is even worse - how do those women DO those things with their flab??? :ROFL:
> 
> <~~~~Definitely has 2 left feet and dances like a drunk horse on 3 legs. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~~Couldn't do belly dancing as she would knock everyone out with her flab jumping around. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You need some womanly curves to do it:happydance:, there were two stick thin teenagers there last week and they looked even sillier than us cos they have nothing to shimmy and wiggle!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:
<~~~~has LOTS to shimmy and wiggle!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Can anyone hula hoop? I borrowed one from my friend (thought it might help with the belly dancing) and I can't do it at all:hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Hope you have a fab time at ballroom dancing Kerry x :happydance:
I would love to do it but nowhere in our area does it & Burlesque sounds fab too


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> My belly dancing class is soooo difficult, I think I have two left feet:rofl: I tried my dvd last night and that is even worse - how do those women DO those things with their flab??? :ROFL:
> 
> <~~~~Definitely has 2 left feet and dances like a drunk horse on 3 legs. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~~Couldn't do belly dancing as she would knock everyone out with her flab jumping around. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You need some womanly curves to do it:happydance:, there were two stick thin teenagers there last week and they looked even sillier than us cos they have nothing to shimmy and wiggle!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> <~~~~has LOTS to shimmy and wiggle!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Hey me too! I wore a skirt the first week and man did I wobble:rofl: wore my jeans last week to keep it all in :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> My belly dancing class is soooo difficult, I think I have two left feet:rofl: I tried my dvd last night and that is even worse - how do those women DO those things with their flab??? :ROFL:
> 
> <~~~~Definitely has 2 left feet and dances like a drunk horse on 3 legs. :rofl:
> 
> <~~~~Couldn't do belly dancing as she would knock everyone out with her flab jumping around. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> You need some womanly curves to do it:happydance:, there were two stick thin teenagers there last week and they looked even sillier than us cos they have nothing to shimmy and wiggle!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> <~~~~has LOTS to shimmy and wiggle!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too! I wore a skirt the first week and man did I wobble:rofl: wore my jeans last week to keep it all in :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

_ I love hula hoop!!! _


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> _ I love hula hoop!!! _

can you do it? what are your tips?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> _ I love hula hoop!!! _
> 
> can you do it? what are your tips?Click to expand...

I can't do it. :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

I have just been looking up belly dancing tips - I really want to buy a coin belt too so I can jingle when I dance!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I have just been looking up belly dancing tips - I really want to buy a coin belt too so I can jingle when I dance!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmmm! im still drooling over the Brad Pitt piccys OMG! he is lush!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Mmmmm! im still drooling over the Brad Pitt piccys OMG! he is lush!!

:rofl::rofl: 
Isn't he though?? I first fell in love with him when I watched 'A River Runs Through It' OMG!!! :shock:


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - the belly dancing sounds great fun... bet its a good way to keep fit too


----------



## Reedy

I cant really Hula hoop either :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~ Is lucky she can just walk straight and sometimes even messes that one up!! :dohh:


----------



## MissPolley

Reedy said:


> I cant really Hula hoop either :dohh:

neither can i, i just kinda spasm and it falls to the floor:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

MissPolley said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> I cant really Hula hoop either :dohh:
> 
> neither can i, i just kinda spasm and it falls to the floor:rofl:Click to expand...

Oh good I'm not the only one! I don't feel so bad now. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i think i have too many wobbly bits to belly dance....either that or i would knock myself out with my boobs!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i think i have too many wobbly bits to belly dance....either that or i would knock myself out with my boobs!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Are you still at work buffy?


----------



## MissPolley

<-------------- nah cource ur not, though i can do poi, basically its swining a ball on piece of string around, it looks summit like this


----------



## buffycat

and as for the internet at work....well how miffed was i?!>?!?

my advice....never work for an IT company.....they might know how to fix othr peoples systems, but they certainly don't know how to fix their own!

right......i have good news and bad news....

my good news is that i went to slimming world last night, fearing the worst after a two week eatathon (Chris was also witness to that!), and i have only put on half a pound! :happydance:

bad news....i'm late and got a bfn.......

Tracy......please send :witch: to me!


----------



## buffycat

am at home now....need to log onto facebook too....


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry you got a BFN Buffy... maybe there is still a chance yet tho? x


----------



## buffycat

thanks Nicky......but i'm not holding out much hope to be honest.....didn't get muh jiggy action last month either......

had a sad moment last night too.....you know the sort...


----------



## MissPolley

how long u been trying?


----------



## Chris77

Buffy please you did NOT eat alot at the Cheesecake Factory!! Sorry about the bfn but maybe it's still a little early like Nicky said??


----------



## Chris77

Girls, it's 2:17 pm and I am sooooooo bored!!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> thanks Nicky......but i'm not holding out much hope to be honest.....didn't get muh jiggy action last month either......
> 
> had a sad moment last night too.....you know the sort...

Aww buffy :hugs: Sorry for the sad moment last night. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey Miss Polly.......we've been trying for 18months now....had a mc after 10 months too....

makes me so mad when people say things like......"will start trying in September, with a view to being pregnant by December"....er hello....things don't always go to plan! my plan was that i would have been pregnant with a second one by now!

dinner tonight was a stack of pancakes by the way!


----------



## Chris77

Pancakes - yummy!!

Buffy I know what you mean hun. 2 of our friends got pregnant with their third child by total accident! I was happy for them but at the same time I said to myself, "Why can't we get pregnant on purpose??" DH said there's no "can't", it just hasn't happened yet. I guess he's right but I'm so damn impatient already! I've wanted a little bean since 2005!! :dohh: So, it FEELS like I've been trying for that long, iykwim.


----------



## buffycat

no can't...... oh bless him....

dh is a star though.....you know....when we were in Lancaster PA last week, we saw a lovely handmade wooden toy train......he wanted it 'for the future'.........


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls 

Im back!!! 

Just cooking salmon with homemade wedges and broccoli :munch:

Ref the hula thing Its all in the hips ladies :blush: :rofl:

Buffy - Slimming world = Yeyyy :wohoo: :bfn: = BOOOOOO Hiss :hissy: However it could be a :bfp: pretending to be a :bfn: for a little while. (fingers crossed)

Is everyone watching Sex Education tonight?


----------



## Chris77

Aww! That's so sweet!! 

Buffy my new plan of action this month has been total relaxation NO POAS, no counting cycle days and just :sex: every other day. We have a very full October so I'm hoping all the fun will not only serve as a distraction but be a facilitator in getting that :bfp: this month!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Im back!!!
> 
> Just cooking salmon with homemade wedges and broccoli :munch:
> 
> Ref the hula thing Its all in the hips ladies :blush: :rofl:
> 
> Buffy - Slimming world = Yeyyy :wohoo: :bfn: = BOOOOOO Hiss :hissy: However it could be a :bfp: pretending to be a :bfn: for a little while. (fingers crossed)
> 
> Is everyone watching Sex Education tonight?

Sounds yummy Kerry! MIL is cooking us a light dinner as we'll be there for a mahjongg game with the just the girls. She always makes good food.


----------



## buffycat

CHris....that sounds like a fab plan!

right, i have to go and do some more ironing :iron:


and hopefuly i will be able to log on from work tomorrow......!


----------



## Chris77

:iron: What's that???? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye buffy have a nice night xxx


----------



## buffycat

note to self.....

when Chris buys her little shack, the housewarming present will now consist of both jaffacakes and an iron.........

:yipee:


----------



## buffycat

bye Kerry! :hi:

i'm still catching up on all of the stuff i recorded when we were away!


----------



## MissPolley

buffycat said:


> hey Miss Polly.......we've been trying for 18months now....had a mc after 10 months too....
> 
> makes me so mad when people say things like......"will start trying in September, with a view to being pregnant by December"....er hello....things don't always go to plan! my plan was that i would have been pregnant with a second one by now!
> 
> dinner tonight was a stack of pancakes by the way!

i know wot u mean, some ppl can try for yrs with nothing 

but pancakes :D


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> note to self.....
> 
> when Chris buys her little shack, the housewarming present will now consist of both jaffacakes and an iron.........
> 
> :yipee:

:rofl::rofl: Oh I have an iron - just don't use it. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XNGsm61m-BM

Talking of brad earlier this is the end of meet joe black and it always makes me :cry: 
I love it!! One of my fave films


----------



## LeaArr

Ok, so I know, I know. I told you all I was taking a break, but I need to vent it out. I didn't think this was going to happen when I sent you all the PM on Sunday. Here is what I PMd to Chris today:

So, Nick is really really being puzzleheaded. I told him last night that I possibly o'd a few days before expected. We looked at my chart and saw that we had did the nasty dance the night that I would have ov'd. He figured it out before me cause I didn't really track it very well. I have two charts. I have FF, and a program on my computer that we had been using as BC for a while. FF said I am 6 DPO, and my other chart said I was ovulating last night. We did the deed unprotected again last night. 
ARGH!! what am I to think of this? He knew what was going on, he was looking at the charts with me. I am really thinking that he just wants an "oops" now, that he doesn't want to have to TTC. 
Can you put it in perspective for me? Am I crazy, or does he want a baby?

Check out my chart. This is really bugging me now. 

Thanks girlies :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XNGsm61m-BM
> 
> Talking of brad earlier this is the end of meet joe black and it always makes me :cry:
> I love it!! One of my fave films

OMG! He is such a delicious man!!! :D


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea - glad to see you back. :hugs: It really sounds like he does want a baby but is scared to actually be TTC - so it's like he doesn't want to try but doesn't want to prevent either.


----------



## MissPolley

Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad god id love to meet him


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hi Lea - glad to see you back. :hugs: It really sounds like he does want a baby but is scared to actually be TTC - so it's like he doesn't want to try but doesn't want to prevent either.

Thank you (again) Chris :hug:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea - glad to see you back. :hugs: It really sounds like he does want a baby but is scared to actually be TTC - so it's like he doesn't want to try but doesn't want to prevent either.
> 
> Thank you (again) Chris :hug:Click to expand...

No problem! :D


----------



## Reedy

Lea - sounds like he's scared of ttc & how much goes into it x you have to admit we would all love to just have a happy accident rather than going through all this ttc malarky 

Kerry - yep watching sex ed show now x 
Dont like the look of the femidom :rofl:
Thought the baby class with the teens was good & v. effective x


----------



## Reedy

Good luck Lea hun x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I'm so drained I don't want to go to my mahjongg game tonight. :dohh: I just want to go home and relax on the couch but I can't. Hopefully, I'll get a second wind soon!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I have to go to the gym tonight. I have been neglecting it for way too long. My boarder is giving me a ride home, and she said that she is taking me to the gym. If I go in or not is my choice, but I will be walking home either way :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I have to go to the gym tonight. I have been neglecting it for way too long. My boarder is giving me a ride home, and she said that she is taking me to the gym. If I go in or not is my choice, but I will be walking home either way :rofl:

:rofl: That's too funny! Strang this is is that I used to work out 3-4 times a week after work and I would stay at the gym until like 8:00 at night!! But that was before I was medicated and was quite OCD, oh how I wish I could tap into just a third of that OCDness! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

When I first started going, I was faithful. At least 3 times a week, sometimes 4. Summer messed that up something awful for me though. I just need to get back into the habit is all.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, once you have the habit established again it won't be so bad. Now, if I can only convince myself of the same thing! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Too bad we are so far away from eachother. Here's a solution. Move to Calgary and we can be workout buddies :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

That would be awesome - if only I could get DH to agree. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty, I'm signing off. This day is finally OVER! :dohh: And still miles to go before I :sleep: An hour drive home, drive to MIL's, have dinner, play Mahjongg, go home have :sex: and then FINALLY :sleep:

Night Lea - see you tomorrow! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Just read your post. Glad to see you.

I think that chris is right perhaps he just doesnt want the spark to be taken away. Hope his puzzle gets solved soon for you.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Alrighty, I'm signing off. This day is finally OVER! :dohh: And still miles to go before I :sleep: An hour drive home, drive to MIL's, have dinner, play Mahjongg, go home have :sex: and then FINALLY :sleep:
> 
> Night Lea - see you tomorrow! :wave:

Yuppers. Have a good night.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> lea - Just read your post. Glad to see you.
> 
> I think that chris is right perhaps he just doesnt want the spark to be taken away. Hope his puzzle gets solved soon for you.

I hope I just get a :bfp: and get it over with. He can't be puzzleheaded if there's no going back :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha :rofl: Its got to quite a pressure on the men


----------



## LeaArr

I am dog tired now. I just want to go home and go to bed now. I think I'm coming down with something.


----------



## Chris77

I hope you feel better hun. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> lea - Just read your post. Glad to see you.
> 
> I think that chris is right perhaps he just doesnt want the spark to be taken away. Hope his puzzle gets solved soon for you.
> 
> I hope I just get a :bfp: and get it over with. He can't be puzzleheaded if there's no going back :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Agreed!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Wow you girls can talk!! haha!!

Still bleeding....pffft!!

All's Ive done today is sit on the settee and play the sims 2 !!

Eurgh think I will have to wait till next month for my turn for happiness!!
:(
Off to bed now anyway. Really tired from doing nothing all day :D 

I'm so lazy haha! xxxxx Night girls!! Hope everyone gets BFP's very soon!!!

Baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sweet Dreams Baby!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi: Well, it's 11:00 pm and I just got home from my Mahjongg game. It was FAB!! I had so much fun! By the second hand I really caught on. Now, I'm so wired and kept fidgeting in bed so DH told me to get out of bed and go on the internet for awhile until I calm down. :rofl: He was too tired for boom boom. :dohh: So, I took Tylenol PM and am waiting for that to kick in. Boy will I be tired!! :dohh:

See you girls in a few hours!! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm glad you enjoyed your game. I am already tired, but I am watching a couple episodes of Supernatural with Husband. Good times.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Chris77

DH and I want to start watching that show! We'll have to put it our Netflix rental.


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls

Well no :sex: for me last night & DH is on nights now so wont get any nookie till friday :cry:

Hope everyone is well x 
Did any of the english girls watch 'Dawn Porter - Mail order brides'


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Reedy,

Yep I watched it! Well wierd, and the guys were creepy! Are you up for some Karting action tonight?


----------



## Reedy

Yeah that marc guy was very obsessive & controlling wirdo & that other Guy Kevin just gave me the creeps he made my skin crawl :argh:

Yeah i'm up for some mario kart tonight :happydance: what time? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Is 8.30ish ok???


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girlies, hope everyone is ok today?

I missed mail order brides, am hoping it is on catchup tv!

Buffy the :witch: is on her way, she left me yesterday thank god!!!! Sorry you got a :bfn:, good news on the half pound though, most people gain half a stone on hols!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Is 8.30ish ok???

Yeah thats fine Kerry x 

Morning Tracy x


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya tracy :wohoo: the :witch: is dead!!


----------



## Reedy

Yay Tracy :happydance: glad the :witch: has finally left you now drag DH up to bed & get at it :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Yay Tracy :happydance: glad the :witch: has finally left you now drag DH up to bed & get at it :rofl:

Been there, done that :rofl: 

I am so happy now but she is due back again next week if my cycle continues as it has been:cry: wish me luck at the docs on Saturday! I have decided if he wants to put me back on the pill to regulate my AF I am going to agree cos I just can't carry on like this any longer, it will mean WTT for a while which is not great but it is depressing me so much to have the constant :witch: I will do anything just to get back to normal!


----------



## Reedy

Good luck Tracy let us no how you get on x
Hope things work out for you x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I see watch you mean if they do suggest BCP's and Im sure it wouldnt have to be for too long! Also you can be VERY fertile after coming off it. Could be a blessing in disguise. Hows the Hula Hooping?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls x


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - hope the doc can sort something out for you hun x


----------



## Reedy

Hey nicky how are you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Nicky!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Guys im good thanks xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im giving PMA a try for the next 2 wks lol

I Think Im PREGNANT!! therefore I AM pregnant!!

Paul Mckenna reckons if you visualise what you want it will come true so who am I to argue with him??!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im loving the PMA! and loving that you seem so much happier than this time last week. Its such a bumpy journey. :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah I've noticed that I seem to be on a cycle where Im OK for a while then get down as soon as :witch: shows up :(

but im now in the 2WW so need to tap into my PMA (I suspect my pills may well be starting to take effect too tho) 
also - the weather has been a lot brighter the past few days which seems to be having a positive effect on my mood :D so whatever the reason... its all good right? :D xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad that the pills are working well for you. As you say its probably a combination of the two. Im hoping that I'll be back on BNB enough to supply you with loads of giggles to speed up the 2ww!!! 

Oh no when harry met sally moments for me last night!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Oh no when harry met sally moments for me last night!!! :rofl:

??? I dont understand :dohh: (sorry for bein thick!) xx


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning,

How goes it?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lea

Nice to see you back hun xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lea x 

Nicky - so glad to hear your feeling much more positive :hugs: I'm with you on the PMA :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris x 
Love the new sig its fab Annie looks sooooo cute


----------



## Chris77

Aww thanks Reedy! She's my little bundle of joy. lol

I am sooooooooooooooooooooo exhausted today!! :sleep: :sleep: I'm drinking capuccino right now but don't think it'll help. :dohh: No :sex: last night either - will have to make up for it tonight.


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im giving PMA a try for the next 2 wks lol
> 
> I Think Im PREGNANT!! therefore I AM pregnant!!
> 
> Paul Mckenna reckons if you visualise what you want it will come true so who am I to argue with him??!! xx

Oooooooo I like this!! But with my kind of luck I'll think this and then have a pseudopregnancy :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Chris :hi: x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nicky! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Everyone's very very quiet! Huntin wabbit?? :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi again all, sorry been on my lunch, had tuna, pasta and edamame beans today with a soy dressing - very saintly don't you agree? 

The sun is shining here and I don't wanna be stuck in all day:hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea - glad you are back! x

Nicky - pleased you are in a PMA x


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, your lunch sounds delicious! It's pretty sunny here too today - and 69 degrees! :D


----------



## LeaArr

It's winter here now. We had a bit of a break as it was between 20 and 30 degrees all last week. We had a really nasty wind storm here yesterday that brought the cold. I hope it's nice this weekend though. One of my friends at work is getting married. I am praying for good weather for her. 
I am so looking forward to my long weekend. My aunt is going to be in town for Thanksgiving. I haven't seen her since last year.


----------



## buffycat

hey all!

i think it is winter here too!

internet been down all morning again......:hissy:

no :witch: yet either........:growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

Winter starts here on Dec. 21st. It's Autumn right now. I have a feeling we're going to have a bad winter with alot of storms this year. :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

I have to run into a meeting at 10 - at least that'll give me something to do. :dohh: I have NO make-up on whatsoever as I was way too tired to bother with it this morning. But now I feel sooooo naked and ugly :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Lea - glad you are back! x
> 
> Nicky - pleased you are in a PMA x

I'm an addict, what can I say. Silly boy messing with my head. 

I was thinking to myself when I saw my chart, why am I leaving a place where I have unconditional support? That's crazy!! 

Thank you all for being there to listen. You have no idea what it means to me. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Lea - glad you are back! x
> 
> Nicky - pleased you are in a PMA x
> 
> I'm an addict, what can I say. Silly boy messing with my head.
> 
> I was thinking to myself when I saw my chart, why am I leaving a place where I have unconditional support? That's crazy!!
> 
> Thank you all for being there to listen. You have no idea what it means to me. :hug:Click to expand...

You're very welcome Lea. :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea we do know hun cos it means so much to all of us :hugs: I don't know what I would have done without this forum!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris - naked meetings now that would relieve the boredom don't you think? :rofl:

PS your doggie is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## buffycat

Lea....i think we all need to come here.....you lot are my best cyber buddies....i can only hope that i get to meet each one of you! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

naked meetings......eek, i sit next to fat guy remember!!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi buffy!! 

So tell all, what exciting things did you do in the states (apart from meeting Chris I mean!)


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl:


buffycat said:


> naked meetings......eek, i sit next to fat guy remember!!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: yeah sorry i forgot :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

How weird just noticed your status is the same as mine - pensive!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris - naked meetings now that would relieve the boredom don't you think? :rofl:
> 
> PS your doggie is sooooo cute!!!

:rofl::rofl: I do agree indeed! And thanks for the compliment on annie girl.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> naked meetings......eek, i sit next to fat guy remember!!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yes Buffy, please tell us what else you did here?


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG chris you have done more than 6000 posts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OMG chris you have done more than 6000 posts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I know! :blush: Well since I'm not POAS this month, I needed something else to replace the obsession!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL I am not POAS either x


----------



## Chris77

Good for you! It's really liberating to be free of the stick this month. No stress at all!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Well, mine is mainly cos I don't wanna waste them cos I just don't think I have time in my cycle to ov anymore:cry: roll on Saturday for docs!!

I am having some wine tonight and watching my fave new programme - The restaurant - it is about 8 couples who have to compete by running their own restaurant, one couple get eliminated each week and the winner gets to own a business with Raymond Blanc - I looove it!! (anything food related and there I am:rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

Sounds lovely! DH and I are going to watch our shows tonight too. Heroes, Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Sounds lovely! DH and I are going to watch our shows tonight too. Heroes, Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles. :happydance:


Sounds good too, we have heroes and sarah connor but not the other two (at least I have never seen them!) 

Just spoke to DH and he wants steak pie, chips and peas for dinner - how slimming :rofl: I am going to have something else as not keen on pie but don't know what I fancy yet?


----------



## golcarlilly

Woohoo only 35 minutes to go for me!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh I never heard of steak pie - was going to ask what it was but I think it's pretty self explanatory! :rofl:

:wohoo: on only 35 minutes left!! :wohoo:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Oh I never heard of steak pie - was going to ask what it was but I think it's pretty self explanatory! :rofl:
> 
> :wohoo: on only 35 minutes left!! :wohoo:

:saywhat: U never heard of steak pie! what kinds of pie do they have over there? I am not really that keen on any except cheese and onion pasties now they are delish!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is reedy this afternoon BTW?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I never heard of steak pie - was going to ask what it was but I think it's pretty self explanatory! :rofl:
> 
> :wohoo: on only 35 minutes left!! :wohoo:
> 
> :saywhat: U never heard of steak pie! what kinds of pie do they have over there? I am not really that keen on any except cheese and onion pasties now they are delish!!!Click to expand...

We have shepherd's pie! Oooooooo cheese and onion!!!! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Shepherds pie is nice but Steak pie is steak and gravy in pastry, do you have those kind of pies?

PS just been nosying at the members list and you are 15th in the rank of most posts!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Shepherds pie is nice but Steak pie is steak and gravy in pastry, do you have those kind of pies?
> 
> PS just been nosying at the members list and you are 15th in the rank of most posts!!!

:shock: Only 15?!?! :rofl: :rofl:

We have Chicken and Beef and Turkey Pot Pies - they are my favorite!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: You can make it to the top girl!!:happydance:

God I am so hungry with all the talk of food!


----------



## Reedy

I'm here :wohoo:
:rofl:
Just having a wander round the forums & making myself 1 million times broodier then I already am :cry: so think it was a bad idea :dohh:

I'm going to nip in to tescos on my way home & see what i can have for dinner seeing as its just me on my lonesome tonight as DH is at work :cry:
Fancy something with pasta me thinks 

Steak pie sounds yum but give me a chicken & mushroom Pukka pie anyday nom nom


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> :rofl: You can make it to the top girl!!:happydance:
> 
> God I am so hungry with all the talk of food!

Where do you see the rank?? I went to members list but didn't see any ranks? :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I'm here :wohoo:
> :rofl:
> Just having a wander round the forums & making myself 1 million times broodier then I already am :cry: so think it was a bad idea :dohh:
> 
> I'm going to nip in to tescos on my way home & see what i can have for dinner seeing as its just me on my lonesome tonight as DH is at work :cry:
> Fancy something with pasta me thinks
> 
> Steak pie sounds yum but give me a chicken & mushroom Pukka pie anyday nom nom

Aww hun I'm sorry you're feeling broody. I do that too sometimes - wander around the forums and then feel broodier. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Its so hard not to have a look around & then when you start seeing everyones lovely bumps & their gorgeous newborns it just makes you want to :cry:

But I'm being PMA with Nicky so I am going to get pregnant this month :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh glad you are back reedy! IKWYM I was reading posts on 1st tri the other day and torturing myself:cry:

Chris if you click on posts at the top of the members list page it re-sorts the lists like on an access program and gives you them in order of most/least posts


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Its so hard not to have a look around & then when you start seeing everyones lovely bumps & their gorgeous newborns it just makes you want to :cry:
> 
> But I'm being PMA with Nicky so I am going to get pregnant this month :happydance:

I totally hear ya!! :hugs: Well, we won't be broody for long! We'll get out :bfp:'s this month! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Oh glad you are back reedy! IKWYM I was reading posts on 1st tri the other day and torturing myself:cry:
> 
> Chris if you click on posts at the top of the members list page it re-sorts the lists like on an access program and gives you them in order of most/least posts

Oooooooooohh Thanks!


----------



## LeaArr

My boarder is getting to me. On Monday, she comes up to me to ask if her new bf can come over on Wednesday. I have never met him. I told her that I didn't really feel comfortable with that as it's a work night. Then she put on pouty face and said "well, I won't be able to see him til Friday if he can't come over on Wednesday". I gave in. Then yesterday, she asked if he can stay for dinner, groan, OK. Then this morning, she asked if it was ok if he took a shower when he came over. I haven't even met this guy yet, now I have to play nice and entertain on a work night, and I have to feed him, cause she doesn't cook, and he is going to be showering in my bathroom. That gives me the icks more than anything. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable with that, and she got defensive and said "well, you don't have to see him". Not the point. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Its so hard not to have a look around & then when you start seeing everyones lovely bumps & their gorgeous newborns it just makes you want to :cry:
> 
> But I'm being PMA with Nicky so I am going to get pregnant this month :happydance:

I know I looked at the thread with pics of peoples bumps the other day and I felt so sad! I would join in with the PMA but waiting to see what doc says before I get my hopes up :dust: for you both though! and everyone else of course :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard not to have a look around & then when you start seeing everyones lovely bumps & their gorgeous newborns it just makes you want to :cry:
> 
> But I'm being PMA with Nicky so I am going to get pregnant this month :happydance:
> 
> I totally hear ya!! :hugs: Well, we won't be broody for long! We'll get out :bfp:'s this month! :happydance:Click to expand...

too right we will 

BRING ON THE BFP'S


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> My boarder is getting to me. On Monday, she comes up to me to ask if her new bf can come over on Wednesday. I have never met him. I told her that I didn't really feel comfortable with that as it's a work night. Then she put on pouty face and said "well, I won't be able to see him til Friday if he can't come over on Wednesday". I gave in. Then yesterday, she asked if he can stay for dinner, groan, OK. Then this morning, she asked if it was ok if he took a shower when he came over. I haven't even met this guy yet, now I have to play nice and entertain on a work night, and I have to feed him, cause she doesn't cook, and he is going to be showering in my bathroom. That gives me the icks more than anything. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable with that, and she got defensive and said "well, you don't have to see him". Not the point. :hissy:

The showering thing is well out of order, I would insist that they clean the bathroom after!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard not to have a look around & then when you start seeing everyones lovely bumps & their gorgeous newborns it just makes you want to :cry:
> 
> But I'm being PMA with Nicky so I am going to get pregnant this month :happydance:
> 
> I totally hear ya!! :hugs: Well, we won't be broody for long! We'll get out :bfp:'s this month! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> too right we will
> 
> BRING ON THE BFP'SClick to expand...


I second that motion!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> My boarder is getting to me. On Monday, she comes up to me to ask if her new bf can come over on Wednesday. I have never met him. I told her that I didn't really feel comfortable with that as it's a work night. Then she put on pouty face and said "well, I won't be able to see him til Friday if he can't come over on Wednesday". I gave in. Then yesterday, she asked if he can stay for dinner, groan, OK. Then this morning, she asked if it was ok if he took a shower when he came over. I haven't even met this guy yet, now I have to play nice and entertain on a work night, and I have to feed him, cause she doesn't cook, and he is going to be showering in my bathroom. That gives me the icks more than anything. I told her that I didn't feel comfortable with that, and she got defensive and said "well, you don't have to see him". Not the point. :hissy:

Oh God!! :growlmad: Talk about really pushing it!! I wouldn't want some stranger showering in my shower either - I don't even like sharing the toilet with DH! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right girly whirlys I am signing off for today, hope you all have fab evenings and I look forward to chatting with you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy - have a great evening! :wave:

4.5 hours left for me. :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Speak to you tomorrow Tracy x


----------



## Reedy

I agree with Chris & Tracy Its a bit out of order for her to ask if he can use your shower when you havent even met him before :wacko:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Oh glad you are back reedy! IKWYM I was reading posts on 1st tri the other day and torturing myself:cry:
> 
> Chris if you click on posts at the top of the members list page it re-sorts the lists like on an access program and gives you them in order of most/least posts

I can't do it. I gererally stay here. I check in on PorkPie now and again, but I stay away from the pregnancy forums. It's too hard some days.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Right girly whirlys I am signing off for today, hope you all have fab evenings and I look forward to chatting with you all tomorrow :hugs:

Have a good night.


----------



## NickyT75

Hey guys did I miss much? x


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Oh glad you are back reedy! IKWYM I was reading posts on 1st tri the other day and torturing myself:cry:
> 
> Chris if you click on posts at the top of the members list page it re-sorts the lists like on an access program and gives you them in order of most/least posts
> 
> I can't do it. I gererally stay here. I check in on PorkPie now and again, but I stay away from the pregnancy forums. It's too hard some days.Click to expand...

Totally agree Lea it is really hard some days & I know I've not been ttc for as long as some of you but it still hurts at times so for the people that have been trying for months :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> I agree with Chris & Tracy Its a bit out of order for her to ask if he can use your shower when you havent even met him before :wacko:

She doesn't think it's strange. I think it's so icky. And I am afraid I am setting a precident. What's going to stop him from coming over every second day to eat our food and use our shower.


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - yeah she seems to be pushing her luck a bit doesn't she? she could've at least introduced you to him before wanting him to stay over etc...

has she been seeing him for long? or is she suddenly gonna think its ok to invite random blokes to spend the night now that you've agreed to this one?? x


----------



## buffycat

hols.....4 days in New York, 1 night in Niagara Falls (Canada), 1 night in northern Pennsylvania, 2 nights in Gettysburg, 2 nights in Washington DC, 2 nights in Lancaster, and 2 nights in Philadelphia!

did lots of shopping and touristy things.....

pensive as i do not know what is going on with :witch: (is she somewhere on the motorway between you and i?!), and because i'm coming up to what would have been my EDD......


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :hugs: I really want to be preggers by my EDD too!


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x

This will be us next month 

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x

ME!!!! I WILL get a :bfp: this month! I can feel it!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> This will be us next month
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Damn Skippy!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - :hug: I know how difficult the EDD is hun 
(especially when you have :witch: instead of a lovely little baby like I did) :hugs:
are you late now?

Maybe you could be pregnant? x


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> This will be us next month
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Skippy!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

What??? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> This will be us next month
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Skippy!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What??? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: American slang for 'absolutely', 'you bet' 'right on' etc...


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Lea - yeah she seems to be pushing her luck a bit doesn't she? she could've at least introduced you to him before wanting him to stay over etc...
> 
> has she been seeing him for long? or is she suddenly gonna think its ok to invite random blokes to spend the night now that you've agreed to this one?? x

They haven't even been dating for 3 weeks. :dohh: She is always nice and asks if someone can come over, but then gets defensive when I say that i'm not keen on it.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> ME!!!! I WILL get a :bfp: this month! I can feel it!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! Me too!!


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> This will be us next month
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Skippy!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What??? :rofl:Click to expand...

I think it means 'you bet!!' or 'Too right!!' :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Lea - yeah she seems to be pushing her luck a bit doesn't she? she could've at least introduced you to him before wanting him to stay over etc...
> 
> has she been seeing him for long? or is she suddenly gonna think its ok to invite random blokes to spend the night now that you've agreed to this one?? x
> 
> They haven't even been dating for 3 weeks. :dohh: She is always nice and asks if someone can come over, but then gets defensive when I say that i'm not keen on it.Click to expand...

Wow 3 weeks and he's already spending the night! Hey, I was wild but.....err....not quite that wild. I mean really 4 weeks at least!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> This will be us next month
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Skippy!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What??? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it means 'you bet!!' or 'Too right!!' :rofl: xClick to expand...

Correctemondo Nicky! You go girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Woohoo I see you are also gonna get your BFP this month.. so that'll be me you & Kerry so far... any more takers for the PMA club? x
> 
> This will be us next month
> 
> :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy::bunny::fool::wohoo::crib::yipee::dance::sick::happydance:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Skippy!!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What??? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it means 'you bet!!' or 'Too right!!' :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> Correctemondo Nicky! You go girl!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good one Nicky :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Only 15 minutes left till I can go home :happydance: I need sleep my head is killing me 

Kerry if you read this hun may have to take a rain check on mario tonight but will def make it 2moro if you want x :hissy: damn headache gggrrrrrr


----------



## buffycat

Kerry...when is yours?

i have no idea what i will be like on 23rd.......i have to go to London for a meeting too....hope i don't blub all the way on the train......


----------



## Chris77

Oh Reedy - hope your head feels better soon. I hate headaches and get them pretty often. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

I get headaches quite a lot too Chris x :hugs:
sometimes they are worse than headaches but not as bad as I imagine migraines are x although they do make me feel sick sometimes I just have to lie on my bed in the dark & just go to sleep :sleep:
Its normally gone byt the time I wake up x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I get headaches quite a lot too Chris x :hugs:
> sometimes they are worse than headaches but not as bad as I imagine migraines are x although they do make me feel sick sometimes I just have to lie on my bed in the dark & just go to sleep :sleep:
> Its normally gone byt the time I wake up x

I am the exact same way!!!


----------



## Reedy

Right girlies I'm offski hope you all have lovely evenings x 
Speak to you all 2moro :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave: Havea wonderful evening!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Lea - yeah she seems to be pushing her luck a bit doesn't she? she could've at least introduced you to him before wanting him to stay over etc...
> 
> has she been seeing him for long? or is she suddenly gonna think its ok to invite random blokes to spend the night now that you've agreed to this one?? x
> 
> They haven't even been dating for 3 weeks. :dohh: She is always nice and asks if someone can come over, but then gets defensive when I say that i'm not keen on it.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow 3 weeks and he's already spending the night! Hey, I was wild but.....err....not quite that wild. I mean really 4 weeks at least!!! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...


I don't think he is spending the night tonight. Just using the shower and eating dinner then going home. :rofl: They have already slept together though.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Lea - yeah she seems to be pushing her luck a bit doesn't she? she could've at least introduced you to him before wanting him to stay over etc...
> 
> has she been seeing him for long? or is she suddenly gonna think its ok to invite random blokes to spend the night now that you've agreed to this one?? x
> 
> They haven't even been dating for 3 weeks. :dohh: She is always nice and asks if someone can come over, but then gets defensive when I say that i'm not keen on it.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow 3 weeks and he's already spending the night! Hey, I was wild but.....err....not quite that wild. I mean really 4 weeks at least!!! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is spending the night tonight. Just using the shower and eating dinner then going home. :rofl: They have already slept together though.Click to expand...

Well, to each his own! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ok, going to lunch - gonna take a nap my capuccino did little to rejuvenate me! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

you know, i think i ate too much in the US......have not eaten much since we got back....


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ok, going to lunch - gonna take a nap my capuccino did little to rejuvenate me! :rofl:

I can't wait for lunch. Only an hour away. YAY!! We are having a bridal shower for the chickie that's getting married this weekend.


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> you know, i think i ate too much in the US......have not eaten much since we got back....

I know what you mean. Not really about eating too much in the US as I haven't been there, but about not eating much. My tummy is not feeling well.


----------



## buffycat

oh, hun....that's not good......

maybe you need a day off work to rest and get your rnergy levels back up?


----------



## LeaArr

meh. I can go home and stare at a computer, or I can come here and stare at a computer and get paid for it :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I ranted to my mom about my boarder and this was her response:

"Maybe it would be no biggie to do his laundry while he is there ...and
perhaps you wouldn't mind making him a bag lunch as well..."


----------



## buffycat

that is the sort of thing that my mum would say!

does she think you are the house slave or something!!?!?!?!? :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

She thinks my boarder crossed the line too. 
I wouldn't mind entertaining and making dinner if I was feeling well, or if it was the weekend. Preferably both :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, I'm back! Nap did wonders!! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Good to hear. Only about 10 mins til it's my turn.


----------



## buffycat

a nap - you lucky thing!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, we have a ladies lounge and it's sooooo quiet! Hardly anyone goes in there and they have recliners! So, I just recline and :sleep: It's a godsend for me on the night's when I didn't get alot of sleep (like last night)

Lea, enjoy the bridal shower!


----------



## buffycat

just been looking at my dates again....34 days has to be the longest ever for me....not good!


----------



## Chris77

Oh no Buffy! Maybe all the traveling just knocked your cycle a little out of whack??


----------



## buffycat

hopefully......doesn't normally though....right......730pm....off home.....that's enough political crap from management for one day!

see you all tomorrow!
:yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy :wave: Have a good night!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies

Reedy - No worries about Mario Karts, but cant do tomorrow as Im Ballroom Dancing!!

Anyone heard from Owo????


----------



## NickyT75

Nope not for a while but I havent been over to 1st Tri x


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooh I have to drop her a PM!! Or stalk her!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: creeper


----------



## Chris77

I haven't heard from Owo either.


----------



## Sambatiki

I just posted on her wall


----------



## Chris77

Bored, bored, bored - roll on 4:30 :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Finally home time! :happydance: Only 2 days left now! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Beh. I want to go home. 

My coffee tastes like rubbish. I need a perk up.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi all! So bored. Got achey hips at the mo!!

Still bleeding. Getting fed up now! Thats 3 periods in 2 months upto now. If I have another one next week then that will be 4 periods in 2 months!!!

To be honest I think my periods are just getting back to normal from stopping the pill.
I just hope next month is my month!! Wishful thinking!!
So tired of waiting now, had my sisters little girl over today! So cute, I was so broody! I shall post some more piccys in a bit! For all of you to "Awwwwww" over!

Hope everybody is ok!

Chris - I may be a bit behind but what is 2 days away? 

LeaArr - Are we home yet honey?

xxx


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> Hi all! So bored. Got achey hips at the mo!!
> 
> Still bleeding. Getting fed up now! Thats 3 periods in 2 months upto now. If I have another one next week then that will be 4 periods in 2 months!!!
> 
> To be honest I think my periods are just getting back to normal from stopping the pill.
> I just hope next month is my month!! Wishful thinking!!
> So tired of waiting now, had my sisters little girl over today! So cute, I was so broody! I shall post some more piccys in a bit! For all of you to "Awwwwww" over!
> 
> Hope everybody is ok!
> 
> Chris - I may be a bit behind but what is 2 days away?
> 
> LeaArr - Are we home yet honey?
> 
> xxx

I really hope the :witch: let's up on you soon dear. 

I can't wait to see more piccies. 

I am not home yet. Haven't even left the office yet. 1/2 hour to go.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Isn't she adorable!!


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Hi all! So bored. Got achey hips at the mo!!
> 
> Still bleeding. Getting fed up now! Thats 3 periods in 2 months upto now. If I have another one next week then that will be 4 periods in 2 months!!!
> 
> To be honest I think my periods are just getting back to normal from stopping the pill.
> I just hope next month is my month!! Wishful thinking!!
> So tired of waiting now, had my sisters little girl over today! So cute, I was so broody! I shall post some more piccys in a bit! For all of you to "Awwwwww" over!
> 
> Hope everybody is ok!
> 
> Chris - I may be a bit behind but what is 2 days away?
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr - Are we home yet honey?
> 
> xxx

The weekend! :happydance: I'm sorry your periods are wreaking such havoc! :gun:


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> Isn't she adorable!!

So cute.


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls...sorry i haven't been about lately. My poor DF had a wisdom tooth out and they damaged his jaw, plus i went to meet up with my little bro & sister at the weekend :) Hope everyone is well :hugs: see you all a bit later xxx


----------



## Ella

Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *lots of exclamation marks*

I'm *so so sooooo* sorry, ladies!
I've been so busy at work and barely had time for a social life and I've missed you all so much! :hugs:

Can't believe how long it's been since I was last on here, been having withdrawal symptoms! :rofl:


How are you all anyway?! I've missed so much, no doubt?!

Lots of love
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## destiny27

hey ella :wave:


----------



## Ella

Hey Destiny! :hugs:

OMG YOU'RE PREGNANT?!?!?!?!?! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

While the cat's away.. :rofl:

How're you doing?
xx


----------



## destiny27

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

doing ok actually 
the sickness hasnt made its appearance this morning.... YET

lmao


hows you ?


----------



## Ella

I love the yet.. Like you just know it's coming haha :rofl:

Aww, I'm so happy for you hun! :hugs:

Can't wait to catch up with everyone else too!

I'm alright thanks, quit my job today.. I was working in telesales and I loved everyone I was working with but it was just really doing my head in having people talk to me like shit 7 hours a day on the phone when I was just doing my job.. I thought I'd get paid if I stayed on until tomorrow when they would've laid me off for not selling but I was informed that I wouldn't be paid so I thought 'what am I waiting for?'

But other than that, I'm great.. I'm so happy with Alex.

xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 

Babyblues - sorry to hear the :witch: is being such a cow to you x :hugs:
and your niece is gorgeous - I WANT ONE :hissy:

Ella - So glad to have you back , we've missed you x :hugs: sorry to hear the job didnt work out for you but they'll be others I'm sure x 
Glad you & Alex are getting on really well x x x 

Destiny - Hope you & bubs are doing well & glad to hear ms hasnt hit you 'yet' lol x x x


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy! :hugs:

I'm so glad to be back! :happydance:

I've missed you all too. :(

My mum isn't too happy; I quit college and then my first real job.. But it was my first proper job, and I don't know many people that can say they stayed in the first job they got at 16!

Things are great with Alex.. :blush:

Gotta say the sex education programme had a bad influence on me :rofl:


How're you doing Reedy?!
I want a :bfp: from you this month (and everyone else for that matter!)
:dust:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Aw thank you sweetie thats really kind of you I would love a :bfp: this month too x 
I'm sure you would have whipped that babies nappy off & changed it no bother at all x :baby:

So what are you going to do now? go back to college or look for another job? x
I really wish I had gone to college & trained to be something rather than flitting from different jobs all the time. I've had 5 jobs from the age of 16 & only 2 were in the same industry but different jobs :blush: I've been a waitress, a shelf stacker & receptionist a lab technician, a quality control assistant & back to recpetionist :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I don't mind changing nappies actually! I've changed one full of green poo before! :rofl:

I'm looking for another job atm.. Simply because I don't know what I want to do at college yet, so I'm gonna try and get a job for a year and go back to college next year. :D

Me and Alex were sitting watching the Sex Ed programme On Demand and my mum walked in and started watching it with us! :rofl:
Fun!

Do you like your job?

xx


----------



## Reedy

I love my job now x There are a lot of perks like getting to go on bnb all day :rofl: and I get to finishat 1.30pm on a friday & I get to work with my very close friends (they are the bosses) so i get to hear all the gossip too x 

I've found a job now where I no I want to be here till I retire :blush: although we'll have to see how that pans out when i fall pregnant & want to come back part time & if they'll have me x

:rofl: @ watching sex ed programme with your mum & OH


----------



## Ella

Any vacancies?! :rofl:

Hope I find a job like that :D

Omg tell me about it I was like :dohh:

I've had a whole cycle on the Pill aswell!
Nothing much to shout about really.. but my period was really late on it! I was like :-k

xx


----------



## Reedy

Unfortunatly no jobs at the minute hun might even be going down to a 4 day week bcus there sint much work :cry:

The first time I took the pill I did a HPT bcus it was late think it just has to get in to a routine. after nearly 7 years on it they were like clockwork I knew exactly which day AF would arrive hence why I did a HPT when I came of it in august bcus it was the longest cycle I've ever had at 32 days :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy.....you know, that is the only thing i miss about the pill, in that :witch: is very predictable! i'm up to 35 days now, which is the longest ever for me too...

Hi Ella ! :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy x 
Totally agree at least then you know for sure if you were pregnant & you didnt have to wait for AF to turn up :hissy:

35 days - have you tested???


----------



## Ella

Morning buffy! :hugs:

35 days?! :wohoo:
You gonna test?! :happydance:

xx


----------



## buffycat

i tested on monday and it was a bfn......have got stomach cramps today so assume she will appear at some point later.......i'm feeling a bit sick though which is quite unusual....

sigh.....


----------



## Ella

Aww buffy :hugs:

Maybe the :witch: will stay away! :dust:


How've you been anyway?
Missed talking to everyone!
xx


----------



## buffycat

i'm good though - thanks for asking Ella!

have been on holiday for two weeks so this is my first week back to work. Went to the USA and met up with Chris !!! :yipee:

work is far too busy though - am on a conference call at the moment....thank gooness that us girlies are good at multi-tasking!

and Reedy - i love the new avatar!!!!


----------



## Ella

Oh wow.. I wanna go on holiday next year! :)

Hope work isn't too hard on you buffy..

Well ladies, I'll be back later, it's my grandma's birthday and I'm meeting her in town so talk to you all in a bit!

:hugs: :hi:

xx


----------



## buffycat

ooh, have fun Ella! i miss the days of going shopping on a weekday!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> and Reedy - i love the new avatar!!!!

Thanks just sums everything up really :rofl:

Have a nice time with your Grandma Ella x 

My sister was telling me about my niece (she's 2) she's so funny x My sister went to check on her girls after they had gone to bed but couldnt find Libbie she looked in the toilet their bedroom but still couldent find her untill she looked closer - she was curled up asleep on the floor between her bed & the bedside cabinet :rofl:
another time my BIL said he went in to find her legs sticking out from under her bed, she was fast asleep under it :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, how is everyone today?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Ella - sorry the job didnt work out hun xx


----------



## buffycat

Ni Nicky & Tracy! :wave:

:witch: is now here......


----------



## NickyT75

Aw sorry Buffy hun... but at least you know everything is getting back to normal now eh? xx


----------



## Reedy

Sorry AF showed up Buffy x 
hope she buggers off soon so you can get back to :sex:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Girlies

Ella - Sorry about the job but hope you find something that you enjoy soon! 

Buffy - Im hoping its a :bfp:!! 

Reedy, tracey and nicky :waves:


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: Sorry buffy :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol @ Kerry!! I was just thinking??? then you posted again x


----------



## Chris77

Morning All! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Ni Nicky & Tracy! :wave:
> 
> :witch: is now here......

Ah shit......sorry Buffy :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hola! :hi: 

I was playing monopoly on pogo.com last night and this woman in the room was calling me names because I wouldn't trade my property with her. :growlmad: I mean really....grow up!! I just left the room as I'm not in to drama and just want to play by games in relaxation and peace. Moron..:dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris - what a cowbag :gun:
some very strange people on the internet :fool: :rofl:

I have a spot on my chin the size of texas :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - what a cowbag :gun:
> some very strange people on the internet :fool: :rofl:
> 
> I have a spot on my chin the size of texas :hissy:

Aww Reedy that sucks ass!! :hugs: I'm sorry!! :hugs: Put some benzoyl peroxide on it.

Ladies, I have a dilemma - read my thread in the TTC section. I'm so confused and don't know what to do! :shrug:


----------



## Reedy

chris - just replied to your ttc thread x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy. I'm so torn! I wish I had a crystal ball!!


----------



## Reedy

I know what you mean hun things would be so much easier x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Right now it's still a no for me - silly or not - I just don't feel comfy with it.


----------



## Reedy

If thats what your body is telling you Chris then thats what you should do x dont let other people make you think your being silly only you know whats right for you x


----------



## golcarlilly

I just replied on your thread Chris x


----------



## golcarlilly

I have a question actually, DH and I want to go on a holiday to Santorini next summer, if I booked it and then got pg and couldn't go (if I was too far on to fly) would I get a refund or would I lose my money?


----------



## Reedy

Hey Tracy 

Good question I would ask yur travel agent & if they say you'll get a refund then get it in writing x


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I would ask the travel agent. He/she should definitely be able to tell you.


----------



## golcarlilly

thanks girls, I will do that before we go ahead and book TBH I am waiting to see what the doc says on Sat before deciding anything about anything!


----------



## golcarlilly

Looks like it is going to rain here (just for a change!)


----------



## golcarlilly

Belly dance class for me tonight what is everyone else up to?


----------



## Chris77

It just finished raining here and will probably be sunny for the afternoon.

Not doing anything after work - may go to Kohl's to buy a pair of paints for paintballing on Saturday as all my pants are a bit too tight. :blush: :dohh: Other than that, just going home, showering, eating dinner and going on pogo while watching tv. Exciting huh?? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Just popped in to say "hi" I have a bunch of work to do today, so I probably won't see y'all until lunch. Sadly most of you will be gone by then. 

In any case, have a good day and a wonderful evening. Hopefully I won't be so busy tomorrow.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:

Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Lea :hi: I have a little bit of work to do today too - not much at all but it is something so I'm pacing myself. :rofl: I'll see you in the PM!


----------



## Reedy

My parents are coming round tonight so me & my mum are finishing off painting our spare room x

Hi Lea x dont work too hard hun x x x 

its quite sunny here


----------



## golcarlilly

It is sunny again now!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)

Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> It is sunny again now!

:wohoo:


----------



## golcarlilly

Just off to make the :coffee: for everyone be back in a mo


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Just off to make the :coffee: for everyone be back in a mo

Make a cup for me!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Paintballing does really hurt but it wont harm your baby... just plenty of bruises for you Chris!!

also - Id recommend you wear gloves coz my ex got hit on his hand & it broke his finger!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Oh, by the way, I won't be in the 2ww on Saturday - don't think I ovulate until next week.


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...

me too :blush: probably bcus me & my sister used to chase each other round the house when we were little after we had just jumped out from a hiding place & scared each other :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - ive replied to your other thread too hun xx


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...

Baby!!! :tease:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :blush: probably bcus me & my sister used to chase each other round the house when we were little after we had just jumped out from a hiding place & scared each other :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG me too, we were always doing that and we are both really jumpy nowadays:rofl: I jumped out at OH while we were in the middle of watching the grudge and he nearly smacked me one!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Baby!!! :tease:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I love that smiley!!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :blush: probably bcus me & my sister used to chase each other round the house when we were little after we had just jumped out from a hiding place & scared each other :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I jumped out at OH while we were in the middle of watching the grudge and he nearly smacked me one!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I always jump out at DH he screams like a girl :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :blush: probably bcus me & my sister used to chase each other round the house when we were little after we had just jumped out from a hiding place & scared each other :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I jumped out at OH while we were in the middle of watching the grudge and he nearly smacked me one!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I always jump out at DH he screams like a girl :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Hi and Bye Lea:rofl: See you tomorrow hopefully? - Lovely Friday tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> Chris is paintballing not a bit dangerous in 2ww I heard that it really hurts when you get hit!! (sorry I am prob being over-cautious now!)
> 
> Oh great :dohh: :rofl: Can't get out of this one though - hopefully my stomach won't get hit and I didn't see any precautions on their website about pg women partaking in the fun. :shrug: I think I'll be okay on this one! :thumbup: Going upside down at 120 mph....not so much...paintballing think I'm good! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am sure you will be fine - rather you than me though i hate being chased it terrifies me:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> me too :blush: probably bcus me & my sister used to chase each other round the house when we were little after we had just jumped out from a hiding place & scared each other :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I jumped out at OH while we were in the middle of watching the grudge and he nearly smacked me one!!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I always jump out at DH he screams like a girl :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: DH denies it when I tell people LOL


----------



## Chris77

<~~~is afraid of getting lost in the paintball field :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

this aft is dragging, just had my cuppa and two salt and vinegar snack a jacks - managing to stick to my diet so far this week (except for the wine last night!)


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> <~~~is afraid of getting lost in the paintball field :dohh: :rofl:

now who's the baby :pop::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> <~~~is afraid of getting lost in the paintball field :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> now who's the baby :pop::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris do you have laser Quest in USA?
its a bit like paint balling but in the dark & with Lasers.......Now thats scary :argh:


----------



## golcarlilly

My dd is a member of our laserquest she loves it but I have never been - same theory as paintball:shock:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris do you have laser Quest in USA?
> its a bit like paint balling but in the dark & with Lasers.......Now thats scary :argh:

I don't THINK so but I'm not up on my lasers. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Chris do you have laser Quest in USA?
> its a bit like paint balling but in the dark & with Lasers.......Now thats scary :argh:
> 
> I don't THINK so but I'm not up on my lasers. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

been searching net today for ideas for DD birthday cake, she is having a halloween sleepover and I am making a graveyard cake, there are some fab ones, wait and I will post some pics!


----------



## golcarlilly

https://www.jessicagreen.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/graveyard_right_small_crw_8225.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

https://theplainjane.com/crafty/cakes/zombie_cake_2.jpg


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> https://theplainjane.com/crafty/cakes/zombie_cake_2.jpg

I like the grave yard one think this one looks a bit freaky though ....but I suppose thats the effect your going for x
make sure you take a pic of the finished result


----------



## golcarlilly

https://www.dibellascatering.com/images/HalloweenGraveyardCake.jpg


----------



## golcarlilly

I will show you a really freaky one if I can find it!


----------



## golcarlilly

https://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/images/small/fullvert.jpg


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> been searching net today for ideas for DD birthday cake, she is having a halloween sleepover and I am making a graveyard cake, there are some fab ones, wait and I will post some pics!

Oh yes please do! Love graveyard cakes! Love Halloween period! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> https://www.jessicagreen.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/graveyard_right_small_crw_8225.jpg

Like that one! :thumbup:


----------



## golcarlilly

How gross is that!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> https://www.dibellascatering.com/images/HalloweenGraveyardCake.jpg

Like this one too! :thumpup:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> https://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/images/small/fullvert.jpg

OMG!!!! :sick:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am going to make a little graveyard with gingerbread iced graves and under the graves bury jelly babies (found that tip on another website!) I will deffo post a pic of it, I have made DD a cake nearly every year for her BD, I have done:

Postman pats van

A dragon

sleeping beauty in a bed, 

a mermaid on rocks (that one was my fave - she was a barbie doll and I iced her legs to look like the tail!) 

a little girl wearing a dress like the one dd had for her bd party

A pumpkin 

A monkey 

and I can't remember the others at the mo!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> https://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/images/small/fullvert.jpg
> 
> OMG!!!! :sick:Click to expand...

Thats vile :sick: but very scary too


----------



## Sambatiki

HI girls!! 

I like the arm one best :devil:!!! 

Im getting AF like pains but I didnt get +OPK until Monday. Could it still be OV pain??? Although its fairly painful??? Dont know whats going on!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Kerry x 
I dont know what the difference is hun sorry i cant be of any help x
:hug::hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Kerry :hug: Don't know hun, could it be implantation? :happydance: who knows lets hope for :bfp: for you though!!!!

I LOVE Halloween, we have bought loads more stuff from Asda this year - now they are owned by walmart they have loads of great things! I can't wait to decorate the house!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> HI girls!!
> 
> I like the arm one best :devil:!!!
> 
> Im getting AF like pains but I didnt get +OPK until Monday. Could it still be OV pain??? Although its fairly painful??? Dont know whats going on!

Hmmm...it could be or you're just ovulating a little later - you can also actually ovulate 48 hours after the positive OPK so if you took it late on Monday, it's possible that you are ovulating now.


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I can't wait to see the cake!!


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> https://www.theyrecoming.com/killer_rat/images/small/fullvert.jpg

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :sick: this one is pretty yukky!


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> https://www.jessicagreen.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/graveyard_right_small_crw_8225.jpg

Love this one!


----------



## golcarlilly

I know it looks so real!! I don't think anyone would want to eat any of it! I will prob make mine cute not scary!


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> https://www.dibellascatering.com/images/HalloweenGraveyardCake.jpg

This one is pretty cute too for younger kids :) x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hmm you got me wondering now if I should make a horrible one, do you think a graveyard is a bit too young for her - she will be 15?


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> https://www.dibellascatering.com/images/HalloweenGraveyardCake.jpg
> 
> This one is pretty cute too for younger kids :) xClick to expand...

I like that one too x


----------



## Reedy

being 15 she would probably like the arm one :rofl:

show her the pics & ask her to choose


----------



## NickyT75

Dunno - I think the 1st graveyard one would be pretty cool (well id like it & im 33!!) lol xx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> being 15 she would probably like the arm one :rofl:
> 
> show her the pics & ask her to choose

Agreed! Good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Look at this cake!! 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/halloween20cake.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

I love the arm one.


----------



## Sambatiki

I dont know whether to book Docs appointment as its getting more painful almost like bad AF pain.


----------



## golcarlilly

I don't wanna ask her as it is going to be a surprise, will ask DH what he thinks though I just had a fab idea, we are planning on getting rid of the grass in our front garden, I think I might dig a fake grave - only a mini one and make a cardboard coffin and get a plastic skeleton to go in it :rofl: what do you think? 


Kerry I get really bad ov pains, try a wheat bag if you have one it really helps me :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I dont know whether to book Docs appointment as its getting more painful almost like bad AF pain.

Oh wow Kerry! :hugs: So sorry! I get very painful O pain as well.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> I dont know whether to book Docs appointment as its getting more painful almost like bad AF pain.

If your worried about it hun then I would def get in the doctors x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry have you tried taking anything for the pain hun? depends how painful it is but if you are worried maybe you should ring your doc just to be on the safe side? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Look at this cake!!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/halloween20cake.jpg

wow! Chris this is fab!! x


----------



## Chris77

some old cow just called and was really snippy saying I've been trying to reach you for 20 minutes and I don't know why you're so hard to reach. Well, apparently you were calling the wrong number b/c this is the first time my phone rang! :growlmad: So, I gave her the number to our manhattan office but I gave her the fax number instead of the phone number! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - digging a grave in your garden sounds brilliant!! I wanna come to your party!! x


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I dont know whether to book Docs appointment as its getting more painful almost like bad AF pain.

If you really feel that poorly, maybe you should go see the doctor :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Tracy - digging a grave in your garden sounds brilliant!! I wanna come to your party!! x

Me too!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> some old cow just called and was really snippy saying I've been trying to reach you for 20 minutes and I don't know why you're so hard to reach. Well, apparently you were calling the wrong number b/c this is the first time my phone rang! :growlmad: So, I gave her the number to our manhattan office but I gave her the fax number instead of the phone number! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: serves her right snooty cow


----------



## golcarlilly

That cake is fab Chris! You can all come to the party :happydance: !!

I am going to ask DH if we can do the grave thing, I am so excited now!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> some old cow just called and was really snippy saying I've been trying to reach you for 20 minutes and I don't know why you're so hard to reach. Well, apparently you were calling the wrong number b/c this is the first time my phone rang! :growlmad: So, I gave her the number to our manhattan office but I gave her the fax number instead of the phone number! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: serves her right snooty cowClick to expand...

Really not a good idea to piss off the person you want something from!!! :nope: I have no patience for assholes! :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I gotta go now and tidy up before I leave, see you all tomorrow for Fab Friday - woohoo almost the weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> some old cow just called and was really snippy saying I've been trying to reach you for 20 minutes and I don't know why you're so hard to reach. Well, apparently you were calling the wrong number b/c this is the first time my phone rang! :growlmad: So, I gave her the number to our manhattan office but I gave her the fax number instead of the phone number! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: serves her right snooty cowClick to expand...
> 
> Really not a good idea to piss off the person you want something from!!! :nope: I have no patience for assholes! :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL you are funny Chris!!:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right I gotta go now and tidy up before I leave, see you all tomorrow for Fab Friday - woohoo almost the weekend!!!!!!!!!

Bye Tracy have a good night! :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Tracy have a good evening x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> some old cow just called and was really snippy saying I've been trying to reach you for 20 minutes and I don't know why you're so hard to reach. Well, apparently you were calling the wrong number b/c this is the first time my phone rang! :growlmad: So, I gave her the number to our manhattan office but I gave her the fax number instead of the phone number! :rofl: :rofl:

That sounds like something I would do. I have been known to put the phone down on my desk when a broker calls until I hear them stop talking. :rofl: They can be so repetitive and repetitive. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Tracy hun xx


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Right I gotta go now and tidy up before I leave, see you all tomorrow for Fab Friday - woohoo almost the weekend!!!!!!!!!

Have a good one.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> some old cow just called and was really snippy saying I've been trying to reach you for 20 minutes and I don't know why you're so hard to reach. Well, apparently you were calling the wrong number b/c this is the first time my phone rang! :growlmad: So, I gave her the number to our manhattan office but I gave her the fax number instead of the phone number! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> That sounds like something I would do. I have been known to put the phone down on my desk when a broker calls until I hear them stop talking. :rofl: They can be so repetitive and repetitive. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I had a guy ring for my boss yesterday (tele sales guy) & I asked him who was calling & he just said ' ok then thank you bye' & put the phone down :dohh: idiot

I hate it when people put the phone down on you before you have finished talking - call centres are so bad at this :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I had a guy ring for my boss yesterday (tele sales guy) & I asked him who was calling & he just said ' ok then thank you bye' & put the phone down :dohh: idiot
> 
> I hate it when people put the phone down on you before you have finished talking - call centres are so bad at this :dohh:

I hear ya!


----------



## Reedy

I've done no work whatsoever today & got paid for it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I've done no work whatsoever today & got paid for it :rofl:

Good for you!! :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Its always nice to have a quiet day but its been like this for about 4 days now :dohh: & it does get boring when yur here for 9 hours 

Well I better get going home hope your afternoon goes quick chris speak to you 2moro have a good night x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave: Have a good evening.


----------



## buffycat

Kerry - have you had a pain killer....something ilke ibuprofen should help.....


----------



## buffycat

ooh Chris - i saw the Tudors on TV last night!

it was on really late (hence i am really tired today) but it was very good....however, it was the last one in the series! :hissy: :hissy:

starts again next year apparently! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> ooh Chris - i saw the Tudors on TV last night!
> 
> it was on really late (hence i am really tired today) but it was very good....however, it was the last one in the series! :hissy: :hissy:
> 
> starts again next year apparently! :yipee:

Buffy, yes Tudors is EXCELLENT!!! Was it series 2 that you watched? They should be playing all the re-runs from Season 1 and 2 now. Season 3 starts in June or September of 2009 I believe. Won't be the same without Natalie Dormer though. She was AWESOME!!


----------



## NatalieW

hello... how is everyone??


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat

its lovely to see you & bump! how are you? xx


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Nicky.

I had severe morning sickness this morning. threw up in the car!!! Not good. just finished cleaned it up. DH wasn't impressed.

I've also gone very hard lower down, still waiting on scan date.

Hows things with you? x


----------



## Chris77

Hey Nat, how are you hun??


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> Hi Nicky.
> 
> I had severe morning sickness this morning. threw up in the car!!! Not good. just finished cleaned it up. DH wasn't impressed.
> 
> I've also gone very hard lower down, still waiting on scan date.
> 
> Hows things with you? x

Ohhh. I hope you get a scan date soon. I want to see piccies. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry for the morning sickness. :hugs: Hope you get your scan date too and can't wait to see pictures!! :yipee:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi everybody!

Had a quiet day! 

I have been very itchy down below all day and it's driving me mad!!!!!!!

Although the :witch: has very nearlly gone! :happydance:
Just pinkness now.

Very bad headache at the mo. 

Nipping off to bed soon, very very tired today. Hardly even stood up today, everytime I sat I was nearlly in sleep land!

How are we all tonight? Anything fun this weekend?

xxxx

:bfp: And :dust: to you all!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, how are we all this fine Friday morning?

Reedy - HOW ANNOYING are sales calls, I must get half a dozen every day and some of them are SO rude!!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Tracy I'm the same the majority of calls that come through are sales calls :hissy:

Feeling very full of a cold today :cry: so glad I get to go home at 1.30pm today dont think I could take being here till 5.30pm x

Nat - sorry to hear m/s is being a pain hope it doesnt last too long x :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Reedy! Sorry you have a cold, you will have to go home to bed!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> you will have to go home to bed!

Exactly what i was thinking :sleep:

what did DH think about the cakes for you DD's birthday? x


----------



## golcarlilly

I didn't have chance to show him the pics, going to do tonight though, I told him my fake grave idea and he said no way are we doing that the neighbours will think we are insane :cry: I still might do it on my own though!!


----------



## Reedy

Do it when he's out :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

I might do - what a spoilsport I thought it was a great idea! mind you I am a big kid :rofl:

I am so bored today I hardly have anything to do!


----------



## NickyT75

Booo he's a spoilsport!!! I LOVE the fake grave idea! lol x


----------



## NickyT75

lol Tracy - great minds eh? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nicky hows you today?


----------



## golcarlilly

I had a great time at my egyptian dance last night, there were only four of us there (normally around a dozen) and we did a lot more than normal, I am sort of getting the hang of some of the dances now although it is still really hard!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x 

Tracy - glad you had a good time at dance last night, really wish we had something like near us I would def go x :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

EEEeeeeewwww! im just watching Jerry Springer & some girls mother has been sleeping with her daughters boyfriend (3 month old babys father) behind her back :saywhat: :shock: :shock: :sick: :gun:

how wrong is that??


----------



## golcarlilly

That is WRONG!!


----------



## Reedy

Thats Jerry Springer for you x 
I never understand why these people go on these shows 
its the same with Jeremy (sp) Kyle its always full of chavs :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I know.. its funny tho! lol


----------



## golcarlilly

My friend went to see the Jeremy Kyle show, she snogged one of the bouncers :rofl:she is such a tart!!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I love watching the chavs crappy lives... makes you feel loads better about your own life coz you know you'd never sink that low!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah me too:rofl: wish I was home watching tv, I am so bored today, going to town on my lunch to price up acrylic nails in the salons, I really want mine doing I have crap nails!


----------



## Sambatiki

HI girlies,

Loving the fake grave idea!!!! 

My nails are vile from years of gel ones, really weak and break. Im so busy today!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Kerry :wave: I love it too but hubby he say no way!!!

Can't believe you are so busy these days:hissy:

I might buy some glue on nails depends how expensive the acrylics will be, I had some lovely ones a while back with red flowers painted on the ends!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Kerry - how was Ballroom dancing last night? x 

Nicky - I know what you mean about making your own life seem better :rofl: whenever I put it on its always about some girl who has about 5 kids & doesnt know if her bf is the father her her new baby


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah Kerry how was the dancing? 

Reedy not long to go for you now you lucky thing, what are you doing this aft?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hmm I put new tickers on my sig and the little sliders are not at the beginning - I wonder if I have done something wrong?


----------



## Reedy

Yep only an hour & 15 minutes left for me x 
not doing a lot this afternoon going tesco to pick dinner up (spag bol) then going home to wake DH up (he was on nights last night) get some jiggy jiggy :blush: do dinner then chillax for the rest of the night :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sounds good, I am having a quiet one tonight too, prob a soak in the bath with a facepak and do my nails and an early night for me!


----------



## Reedy

DH is on nights again tonight so just going to get in bed & watch wire in the blood & maybe watch a film dont know yet


----------



## golcarlilly

Am going for my lunch soon so if I miss you have a great weekend and see you on Monday!:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww that is rubbish, what job does he do? I love watching a good film in bed though!


----------



## Reedy

Ok Tracy have a nice lunch & a lovely weekend speak to you monday x x x x

He's a printer


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL not gone yet, still waiting for someone to relieve me x


----------



## Reedy

What is it that you do again sorry? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi: How are we all on this lovely Friday?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 
How are you? x


----------



## Chris77

I'm doing okay - just wishing I hadn't agreed to paintballing tomorrow. :dohh: I'm sure I'll have fun once I get there though.

<~~~~needs to start disabling the chat option on her pogo games so she stops getting drawn into political debates and then fights with people. :dohh: :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

How you doing today Reedy? Lucky you to be going home at 1:30 on Fridays!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks x Just confused about ovulation I've done a thread in the TTC section if you fancy a read x *how early can you ovulate*

I'm sure you'll have a laugh at paintballing hun x 

& stop argueing with people on the internet :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off home might pop on again later if not hope you have a lovely weekend Chris & I'll speak to you on monday x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I'm ok thanks x Just confused about ovulation I've done a thread in the TTC section if you fancy a read x *how early can you ovulate*
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a laugh at paintballing hun x
> 
> & stop argueing with people on the internet :rofl:

I know! :dohh: I usually don't because I know better - but something really hurt a nerve with me. Never argue with idiots, they drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Chris

No ball dancing for me last night, I was asleep at 8.30pm which is very unlike me. TBH Im not feeling myself lately. Dont know whats up!!! 

Wishing I was Chillaxing tonight, Ive got to go to a collegue of DF's leaving party. Not looking forward to it.... Loads of very pretty cabin crew and bitchy behaviour!! RESCUE ME!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Reedy!! Have a good'un!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> No ball dancing for me last night, I was asleep at 8.30pm which is very unlike me. TBH Im not feeling myself lately. Dont know whats up!!!
> 
> Wishing I was Chillaxing tonight, Ive got to go to a collegue of DF's leaving party. Not looking forward to it.... Loads of very pretty cabin crew and bitchy behaviour!! RESCUE ME!!!! :rofl:

Aw hun I'm sorry. :hugs: Not feeling yourself is a good sign - maybe you're pg?? :D


----------



## baby.love

Hiya girls .. all is back to normal in my house after a crazy couple of weeks so i am back with you all :happydance: how is everyone?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Leah :hi: Good to see you back! I'm doing okay - same shit different day. :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: bless ya hun.... but hey its FRIDAY :wohoo: how have you been hun?


----------



## buffycat

afternoon!


Kerry....do hope that your symptoms arepg related - that would so fab news! keeing fingers crossed for you...

Chris.....the episode was around Anne Boleyn being beheaded....so i assume that it was the second series as she was his second wife?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:
 

> afternoon!
> 
> 
> Kerry....do hope that your symptoms arepg related - that would so fab news! keeing fingers crossed for you...
> 
> Chris.....the episode was around Anne Boleyn being beheaded....so i assume that it was the second series as she was his second wife?

Yes - Anne loses her head in the second series. I have to buy seasons 1 and 2 so I can re watch them. The series is awesome - not too mention it's right up my alley with my Tudor fascination. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Frick. Tired. just got to the office and I'm already ready to go home. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy if you are still here I am a PA/Receptionist 

Hiya babylove and chris xx


----------



## golcarlilly

OOps and buffy and lea too xx


----------



## golcarlilly

I got some stick on nails at lunch they are short and square going to do them when I get home and do DD's for her too, she is going in a limo tomorrow night for her friends 16th BD - lucky thing!


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, that is lucky!

I used to do the glue on nails, but they never seemed to work out very well for me. I would always be loosing them :rofl: I think I just have an aversion to fake nails of any sort.


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> afternoon!
> 
> 
> Kerry....do hope that your symptoms arepg related - that would so fab news! keeing fingers crossed for you...
> 
> Chris.....the episode was around Anne Boleyn being beheaded....so i assume that it was the second series as she was his second wife?

I also watched that tudors episode! I would really like to watch them all was the first one Ive ever watched. I havent got sky so will have to get them on DVD. When Anne was doing her speech before they chopped her head off I was Blubbing like a baby!! 

Think it would be too early to be getting :bfp: symtoms I only OV'd on monday!!! :rofl: Ive always said that I'll get my :bfp: in November for an August bean!!! As its mine and DF's B'day so I'd have a sober B'day and sober xmas!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

God I am so sick of people being rude!!! My bosses wife who works in the shop just asked me to get another member of staff to go to the shop to sort out a customer enquiry and when I asked him he snapped my head off - don't shoot the bloody messenger :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Leah 

Lovely to have you back!!! Great news on your Sister!!


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> Oh, that is lucky!
> 
> I used to do the glue on nails, but they never seemed to work out very well for me. I would always be loosing them :rofl: I think I just have an aversion to fake nails of any sort.


I just put loads of glue on but they do sometimes ping off!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lea

Nice to see you again hun x


----------



## LeaArr

What are peoples plans for the weekend?

This weekend is a long one for me. We are going to the strippers for the b-day of me and Husband's mutual friend tomorrow, then Sunday is thanksgiving dinner, then monday (maybe) we are going to have my aunt over so she can see our "new" place. It's not really new to us, but she hasn't been here since we bought it. I am kinda hoping that we can get away with having her over later in the week so that we can have Monday to ourselves. I don't really like having a cram-jammed weekend with no down time iykwim.


----------



## Chris77

sorry ladies had a big problem here at work. In brief:

I'm the recruiter's assistant - she's off until Monday. She hired a per diem (meaning 7.5 hours a week) for a rehab specialist position. He (rehab spec.) wanted full time but my recruiter told him that we only have per diem but that as soon as a full time position opened up he'd go in there and that we are trying to get approval for the position. Well fast forward 2 months and he's working FULL TIME HOURS with NO benefits!!! :shock: HUGE HUGE violation of the law. Now, he went to the v.p. of the hospital complaining, so I had to call the recruiter (on her vaca) to get the story so I can call the v.p. back to be told that the recruiter's story is very different than the employee's and his direct supervisor (eventhough the recruiter FULLY explained the situation) :dohh: :dohh: Such a mess - so I had to go on a conference call with my boss (the manager of employee relations) and the vice president of nursing. :dohh: It's still not resolved!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> What are peoples plans for the weekend?
> 
> This weekend is a long one for me. We are going to the strippers for the b-day of me and Husband's mutual friend tomorrow, then Sunday is thanksgiving dinner, then monday (maybe) we are going to have my aunt over so she can see our "new" place. It's not really new to us, but she hasn't been here since we bought it. I am kinda hoping that we can get away with having her over later in the week so that we can have Monday to ourselves. I don't really like having a cram-jammed weekend with no down time iykwim.

Paintballing on Saturday and then just watching alot of tv. :rofl: Going to the strippers huh :yipee: You go girl!! Are you off work on Monday Lea? Totally know what you mean about a cram-jammed weekend and no down time! I am the exact same way!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris - sounds complicated - hope you get it sorted!

Lea, IKWYM about jam packed weekends I don't like having any me time either!


----------



## Chris77

Me too! But I think my part is done though - at least I hope!! There's nothing more that I can really do from my end. Well, at least that made an hour pass by quickly. :rofl: But it's still only 10:30 am!! :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

OH no!! it is 3.35pm here, only 1 hour 25 mins to go (not that I am counting or anything:rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> What are peoples plans for the weekend?
> 
> This weekend is a long one for me. We are going to the strippers for the b-day of me and Husband's mutual friend tomorrow, then Sunday is thanksgiving dinner, then monday (maybe) we are going to have my aunt over so she can see our "new" place. It's not really new to us, but she hasn't been here since we bought it. I am kinda hoping that we can get away with having her over later in the week so that we can have Monday to ourselves. I don't really like having a cram-jammed weekend with no down time iykwim.
> 
> Paintballing on Saturday and then just watching alot of tv. :rofl: Going to the strippers huh :yipee: You go girl!! Are you off work on Monday Lea? Totally know what you mean about a cram-jammed weekend and no down time! I am the exact same way!!Click to expand...


It's thanksgiving weekend here in Canadianaland. :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

Chris...no benefits - as in, not getting paid?????


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that is lucky!
> 
> I used to do the glue on nails, but they never seemed to work out very well for me. I would always be loosing them :rofl: I think I just have an aversion to fake nails of any sort.
> 
> 
> I just put loads of glue on but they do sometimes ping off!!Click to expand...

same here!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris...no benefits - as in, not getting paid?????

Buffy no benefits as in no sick time, vacation time or health/dental insurance. Still get a salary though.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> What are peoples plans for the weekend?
> 
> This weekend is a long one for me. We are going to the strippers for the b-day of me and Husband's mutual friend tomorrow, then Sunday is thanksgiving dinner, then monday (maybe) we are going to have my aunt over so she can see our "new" place. It's not really new to us, but she hasn't been here since we bought it. I am kinda hoping that we can get away with having her over later in the week so that we can have Monday to ourselves. I don't really like having a cram-jammed weekend with no down time iykwim.
> 
> Paintballing on Saturday and then just watching alot of tv. :rofl: Going to the strippers huh :yipee: You go girl!! Are you off work on Monday Lea? Totally know what you mean about a cram-jammed weekend and no down time! I am the exact same way!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's thanksgiving weekend here in Canadianaland. :yipee:Click to expand...

Happy Thanksgiving Lea!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I got some stick on nails at lunch they are short and square going to do them when I get home and do DD's for her too, she is going in a limo tomorrow night for her friends 16th BD - lucky thing!

I LOVE the stick on nails!!! :D I saw one in the store that was a french manicure but with black instead of white. I was going to do that for Halloween! :happydance: I'm glad I'm not the only adult who buys (and uses) stick on nails! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, just wondering - how did you change your username from Icrepka? Did you have to create a new account??


----------



## buffycat

how rubbish am i...i didn't even notice that Lea's user name had changed! sorry!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> how rubbish am i...i didn't even notice that Lea's user name had changed! sorry!

:rofl::rofl:

<~~~doesn't usually pay attention to details either :D


----------



## buffycat

i seriously have to tidy the house up over the weekend....looks like a bomb has hit......still got tonnes of stuff to put away from holiday! :D

going out for cutty with neighbours too - i brought her stuff back from the US (she is from Texas) so she is all excited!


----------



## destiny27

urgh i feel so ill was ok til i ate spaghetti 

:wave:


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> urgh i feel so ill was ok til i ate spaghetti
> 
> :wave:

Aww I'm sorry hun. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

hows you chris??

good luck to everyone who is due to test :hugs::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

not me this time round :cry: will be ordering some more opks very soon though!!


----------



## destiny27

buffycat said:


> not me this time round :cry: will be ordering some more opks though very soon though!!

sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Lea, just wondering - how did you change your username from Icrepka? Did you have to create a new account??

I asked StirCrazy. They only do it if it's for a good reason.


----------



## Chris77

destiny27 said:


> hows you chris??
> 
> good luck to everyone who is due to test :hugs::hugs:

I'm doing okay thanks, Just waiting to O atm. DH and I are getting more :sex: in this month than in previous months so I'm hoping that was the reason for the :bfn:'s. I feel pretty good about this month, but then again I felt this way about last month too. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

lol good luck :D


----------



## LeaArr

destiny27 said:


> hows you chris??
> 
> good luck to everyone who is due to test :hugs::hugs:

I am testing everyday now til I get :witch: or :bfp:. Husband is almost being insistant on it. :rofl::rofl:

As expected :bfn: yesterday and today. :rofl:


----------



## destiny27

lol good luck to you lea, dont get addicted to the stick though :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> how rubbish am i...i didn't even notice that Lea's user name had changed! sorry!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> <~~~doesn't usually pay attention to details either :DClick to expand...

:rofl: i notice when people's Avatar's change, but I don't think I would notice a name change either. I can tell who someone is by how they say stuff mostly. Strange, I know.


----------



## LeaArr

I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~is actually not POAS this month! :D

Good luck Lea!


----------



## LeaArr

destiny27 said:


> lol good luck to you lea, dont get addicted to the stick though :rofl::rofl:

Too late :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: You want a Mary Kay catalog too?!?! :D :rofl: 

<~~sells Mary Kay :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, just wondering - how did you change your username from Icrepka? Did you have to create a new account??
> 
> I asked StirCrazy. They only do it if it's for a good reason.Click to expand...

Gottcha! Not looking to change names was just curious.....and nosey! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Buffy hun....you'll get your :bfp: soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Good Luck Lea! Looks like Chris and I's POAS addiction has rubbed off on you!!! 

I dont have to go out tonight!!! :wohoo: DF has been called out on a flight bad news night in on my lonesome! But I'll be able to catch up on the journo's


----------



## buffycat

i do too!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Good Luck Lea! Looks like Chris and I's POAS addiction has rubbed off on you!!!
> 
> I dont have to go out tonight!!! :wohoo: DF has been called out on a flight bad news night in on my lonesome! But I'll be able to catch up on the journo's

Aww that's okay Kerry you can keep me company here at work. :D


----------



## Sambatiki

OK chris!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> OK chris!!

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You want a Mary Kay catalog too?!?! :D :rofl:
> 
> <~~sells Mary Kay :rofl:Click to expand...

Are you going to come and bring me my stuff? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You want a Mary Kay catalog too?!?! :D :rofl:
> 
> <~~sells Mary Kay :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to come and bring me my stuff? :rofl:Click to expand...

I don't buy make up from catalogues. Can't see what it'll look like on me. I was buying Christmas stuff and whatnot. :)


----------



## buffycat

bye peeps....sorry i've not been very chatty today.....far too much work.....and crappy management politics too.....

:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Bye Buffy. Have a good weekend.


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - when is AF due? x


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Lea - when is AF due? x

If FF is right, it should be due on Monday.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You want a Mary Kay catalog too?!?! :D :rofl:
> 
> <~~sells Mary Kay :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to come and bring me my stuff? :rofl:Click to expand...

I'll mail them to you! :D free of charge!! :D


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies.... I got my SCAN DATE :happydance: its on wednesday!!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> bye peeps....sorry i've not been very chatty today.....far too much work.....and crappy management politics too.....
> 
> :wave:

Bye Buffy have a good weekend! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You want a Mary Kay catalog too?!?! :D :rofl:
> 
> <~~sells Mary Kay :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to come and bring me my stuff? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy make up from catalogues. Can't see what it'll look like on me. I was buying Christmas stuff and whatnot. :)Click to expand...

I send you samples! :D :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> hello ladies.... I got my SCAN DATE :happydance: its on wednesday!!!

Ohhh... so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered $100 in stuff from the Avon Catalogue. This is why I don't normally grab one. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You want a Mary Kay catalog too?!?! :D :rofl:
> 
> <~~sells Mary Kay :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to come and bring me my stuff? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't buy make up from catalogues. Can't see what it'll look like on me. I was buying Christmas stuff and whatnot. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I send you samples! :D :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: DO IT!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Natalie! Very exciting! Can't wait to see pics!! :D


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks!!! I;m having the detailed scan but by my dates I'll be 11w... think its a bit too early for the detailed stuff... so might have to go back again. But by midwife dates I'll be 13w....

How are the cycles going?


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Thanks!!! I;m having the detailed scan but by my dates I'll be 11w... think its a bit too early for the detailed stuff... so might have to go back again. But by midwife dates I'll be 13w....
> 
> How are the cycles going?

So exciting Nat!! :yipee:

Well, I just got EWCM about an hour ago. :wohoo: So lots of boom boom this weekend. :happydance: Been DTD more this month so hopefully we'll catch the egg this time.


----------



## NatalieW

Get Busy Woman!!!


----------



## Chris77

This :bfp: needs to come already before I EXPLODE!!!!!!!! 

<~~~~is fertility goddessing herself. :rofl: :rofl:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Product_Fertility_Goddess_small.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Natalie - Im so so so excited more BAW scan piccies!!!! Cant wait to see LO


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> This :bfp: needs to come already before I EXPLODE!!!!!!!!
> 
> <~~~~is fertility goddessing herself. :rofl: :rofl:
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Product_Fertility_Goddess_small.jpg

Yes!! We need more BAW :bfp:


----------



## NickyT75

Natalie - cant wait to see your scan pics x


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Nicky

Anyone fancy the chatroom?


----------



## LeaArr

I would, but I fear I would get in crap for chatting at work.


----------



## Chris77

I'll be right there! :D


----------



## Chris77

Wow, what an experience! lol First off, let me say that there were SUPPOSED to be other women there but they all bailed out at the last minute (which I wasn't aware of until the last minute) so I was the ONLY GIRL in a group of about 60 guys!!! So needless to say, I was uncomfortable from the beginning, but carried on. THEN, when I was renting the camo jumpsuits, I ripped the zippers on BOTH suits because my boobs are too darn big. :dohh: After I ripped the zipper on the second one, DH goes up to Staff and says, "Dude, come on she has boobs, she needs something bigger." :rofl: :rofl: So, the guy hands me a 1X :dohh: It fit - barely but at least I didn't break any zippers. :rofl: Ok, so we got our guns and paintballs and filled our guns and waited to begin. We were divided up into groups and we were led out to the woods where the fields were all donning our masks (that were annoying cumbersome and couldn't breathe) guns, harneses, etc. The alarm sounded and the game began. I got hit immediately while running for cover but still wasn't out as the paintball has to actually splatter on you to be out. So I was still in the game, but in pain. I was running from barricade to barricade skillfully dodging paintballs but being TOTALLY out of breath by the time I got to the next barricade. :dohh: Now mind you, I have a gun that ways about 10 pounds, a mask and a heavy camo suit, so that didn't really help my energy factor. Anyway, I was trying to stay low while running, tripped and face planted and ended up in the middle of the field where someone unloaded their paint gun on me. :dohh: So, I was "killed" and out of the game. The second games was uneventful as I decided to hang back and protect our flag and since noone got anywhere near the flag (courtesy of like 29 guys spread out strategically) I was safe and didn't get hit, nor did I have fire my gun. The third game - now that was a little more open field wise and soon as the game began we were already being fired upon so I was firing as I was running (again out of breath) I totally lost sight of DH and his friends (who were going to protect me) so ended up behind some barricade with 2 guys I didn't know and didn't make me feel very welcome. I kept trying to fire and see people but those guys kept getting in my eye. I tried to run to another barricade but the other team was firing so heavily (they had machine guns and we didn't) so I knew I wouldn't make it so I tried to 'sneakily' go around the side of the barricade where I once again got clobbered with about 10 paintballs. My hair was all yellow and green! :dohh: So, I was "killed" and once again was out. I was walking out and the staff said, "hold your fire, let her out, dead girl walking she's out.." I'm like thanks for making me feel oooooh so good myself. :dohh: After this (it was about 2 hours by now) I had had enough and wanted to go home. :rofl: So, we turned in our equipment, got back in the car, got lunch, took a shower and now I"m here. :rofl:

So a couple of lessons learned:

1) Make sure there will be other women going and that they don't bail out on me at the last minute.

2) Get in SHAPE!!!!!!! :dohh: 

3) Have a party of 20 so that we aren't with strangers.

All in all it was a very fun morning albeit a little uncomfortable - but also very expensive $120 for the both of us. :dohh: :dohh: I apologized to hubby that we had to leave so early, but I was soooo uncomfortable, equipment to fit quite right, couldn't breathe, was huffing and puffing and had noone to talk to. He understood and said it was okay but I just feel horrible that I made hubby leave.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya anyone online? 

Chris paintballing sounds horrible!! Just left you a message on your facebook!I have finally managed to get a go on a laptop LOL


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hiya anyone online?
> 
> Chris paintballing sounds horrible!! Just left you a message on your facebook!I have finally managed to get a go on a laptop LOL

:wohoo: Tracy! Atta Girl


----------



## golcarlilly

Hello :hugs: I am hungover today, we had a fab time at my friend's daughters party last night


----------



## Chris77

This is waht a psychic told me:

_Christina, I have received your email and I will get back to you as soon as I can. I will tell you that pregnancy is not out of the question for you,but you have scar tissue on your left ovary that seems to cause a misfire in eggs reaching the uterus and since ovaries take turns releasing eggs. Be very precise....11-15 days from the first day of your period should do the trick.DO NOT STRESS THOUGH! Sex is fun!! Remember? When you make it all about "making a baby", it becomes a chore...high-strung. Make it about loving one another.
Try 2 weeks from now...for some reason, I don't know., just becauseMany women have scar tissue for cysts that they knew nothing about. Not a big deal. I have it too on both and I think of a baby and it comes. LOL
I think you are right on about concieving in the next couple weeks. Roller coasters are fine!!!!! GO ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!
._

I did tell her about the roller coasters and that I was upset about scar tissue so she wrote me back again with the last part of above. Of course I know this can all be bullshit but it was exciting to hear her say I'll onceive this month. Not putting too much stock in it though. Now, if she turns out to be right, I'll shit myself!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh I have goosebumps! if she turns out to be right it will be freaky!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OOh I have goosebumps! if she turns out to be right it will be freaky!!

Yeah, it really would be! Strange this is though that I just 'felt' like this would be the month. Like I said though, not getting my hopes up though. And I"m still not going to GReat Adventure next weekend - still not comfy with it and DH is going to give me $200 to go shopping next Saturday. So...hmmmm....roller coasters or shopping?:muaha: Um yeah, going for the shopping!! :D :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

You lucky thing, what are you going to buy?


----------



## Chris77

Clothes! :yipee: I am in desperate need of some new clothes and DH and I saw some great work outfits in the Van Hausen outlet with awesome sales, like 40% off. It's an outlet so they always have things discounted up to 70% off.


----------



## Chris77

Brb - the hubba-bubba wants to snuggle on the couch for some reason and wants me to put the laptop down. :dohh: :dohh: I don't think I can do it!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't worry if you have to go hun


----------



## golcarlilly

We are getting uniforms at work next month, skirt and trouser suits, I am so happy cos it will mean I can just buy clothes for best instead of for work all the time!


----------



## Chris77

Sorry back :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> We are getting uniforms at work next month, skirt and trouser suits, I am so happy cos it will mean I can just buy clothes for best instead of for work all the time!

Oh that's awesome! I used to be a psychiatric technician so I wore scrubs to work all the time and it was the BEST!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girly girls!

Had a lovely weekend. OH has man flu though:roll: Felt like :pop: him!!

Only had:sex:twice aswell!! 

Desperatley want that:bfp::bfp:!!!!!! Come on :spermy: swim faster!!

xxx Hope everybody is okay!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: baby! I know that's what I'm telling DH's :spermy:'s too! :rofl: I've been having a good feeling about this month since af ended, let's see if my feelings prove right. :D


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girls x 
Did everyone have a good weekend? x 

Chris - Sounds like you had a good time at paintballing x hope the psychic is right & you get your :bfp: this month x 

Tracy - wish I had a uniform sometimes I hate having to find things to wear each morning x

Baby - sorry to hear OH has man flu, hope he feels better soon so you get back to having lots of :sex: and getting that well deserved :bfp:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all, 

Sorry missed you last night Chris, I fell asleep on the sofa! 

I have updated my journal with my docs appt if anyone wants a read


----------



## buffycat

hello.....

sorry have been doing some of the 'w' thing......

did you have a good weekend Tracy??


----------



## Reedy

Glad all went well with the Doctor Tracy x 

Morning Buffy x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning buffy :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Had a fab time at my friend's daughters party, she was so thrilled with the limo and we all had a great time, ended up back at their house and didn't get home till half two!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nicky!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky how are you? did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hope you all had a good weekend
xx


----------



## Reedy

Hey Ella x 
Had an ok weekend thanx didnt really do much
How about you? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Tracy, that's okay - DH and I were......umm....busy :blush: :rofl: I'll have a read at your journal. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope you had a nice afternoon Chris :wink: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 
Had an ok weekend didnt really do much x had sunday lunch at my sisters was very yummy then DH suprised me by saying he had booked the day off work so didnt have to work last night :happydance: just a shame he has to go back tonight & 2moro x 

How was your weekend? x


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hope you had a nice afternoon Chris :wink: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hi Chris x
> Had an ok weekend didnt really do much x had sunday lunch at my sisters was very yummy then DH suprised me by saying he had booked the day off work so didnt have to work last night :happydance: just a shame he has to go back tonight & 2moro x
> 
> How was your weekend? x

It was good - paint balling was fun, although bruised now. We went out to dinner on Saturday night and Sunday I just stayed on the couch with my laptop and watched tv. Such a lovely way to spend a Sunday!!


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris....

good to hear that you are keeping your exercise levels up! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Reedy - you not feeling too good today?


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Buffy! Although I'm not feeling very confident. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

I really can't be bothered to do any work today:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> I really can't be bothered to do any work today:hissy:

Me either! Not that I have much anyway, but even if I did. I just want to be home sitting on my couch watching tv. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

I was really busy this morning but only a few invoices to input and the phone to answer now!


----------



## Chris77

It's so quiet here today too because it's Columbus Day and most people have off - not me. :cry: I really need to take a Monday off soon!


----------



## buffycat

i can't be bothered either....still sorting out the rubbish that the rest of my team didn't bother doing whilst i was off.....they're all old men i have to say......


----------



## golcarlilly

I never get to take Mondays off cos I have loads of production figures I have to produce on Mondays - how rubbish!!

I only have two weeks to work though and then we are closed for a week :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Being closed for a week is awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy - you not feeling too good today?

Nah :cry: got this darn cold thats going around, feeling very sniffly & now got a tickly cough to go with it :hissy:

All I've done today is answer the phones I have no work to do whatsoever its getting pretty boring now thank god i have you girls to keep me occupied :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope your cold gets better soon :hugs: My phone has been ringing off the hook today:hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry are you there chick?!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bonjourno!!! Girlie'o's!! 

Reedy - :hug: Get better soon

Tracy - Gonna have a peak at your journo

Buffy - That sucks that your collegues leave you loads of work to come back after holibobs! 

Nicky - :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Reedy :awww: I hope you feel better soon, hun. Drink plenty of OJ and get plenty of rest. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

wish my place could close for the week! i do have 9.5 days annual leave left to take before the end of the year though.....


question for you guys who are ttc.....when you are actually in the middle of :sex: does the baby thing take over your mind completely at all?


----------



## golcarlilly

It is my second wedding anniversary tomorrow :cloud9: we have decided not to get each other gifts, just a card and we are not going out but DH is cooking us fillet steaks with all the trimmings - yum!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> wish my place could close for the week! i do have 9.5 days annual leave left to take before the end of the year though.....
> 
> 
> question for you guys who are ttc.....when you are actually in the middle of :sex: does the baby thing take over your mind completely at all?

Sometimes yeah, I can't concentrate on the whole big 'o' for thinking about it :blush:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> wish my place could close for the week! i do have 9.5 days annual leave left to take before the end of the year though.....
> 
> 
> question for you guys who are ttc.....when you are actually in the middle of :sex: does the baby thing take over your mind completely at all?

Yeah, pretty much. :rofl: Ssssshhhhhh....don't tell DH that though! :blush:

9.5 days still to take!!! :shock: You go girl! I only have 2. :hissy;


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> wish my place could close for the week! i do have 9.5 days annual leave left to take before the end of the year though.....
> 
> 
> question for you guys who are ttc.....when you are actually in the middle of :sex: does the baby thing take over your mind completely at all?
> 
> Sometimes yeah, I can't concentrate on the whole big 'o' for thinking about it :blush:Click to expand...

Me TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Poor DH :blush:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> It is my second wedding anniversary tomorrow :cloud9: we have decided not to get each other gifts, just a card and we are not going out but DH is cooking us fillet steaks with all the trimmings - yum!

Awww sounds lovely! Happy Early Anniversary! :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Why do you ask buffy are you stressing hun? :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> question for you guys who are ttc.....when you are actually in the middle of :sex: does the baby thing take over your mind completely at all?

Yeah sometimes but :shhh: dont tell DH :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Happy Anniversary for 2moro Tracy x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> question for you guys who are ttc.....when you are actually in the middle of :sex: does the baby thing take over your mind completely at all?
> 
> Yeah sometimes but :shhh: dont tell DH :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: DH already feels 'used' as it is. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Tracy....2 years! happy anniversary for tomorrow if i forget! :D

and i am get stressed about it all again......i never know when i ovulate, and i really hate it when dh say's he is too tired.....this is supposed to be a wonderful time really, but it is so stressful too......doc said to go back this month if no joy, but then, i really can't say, hand on heart, that we have been at it like rabbits for the last two months....!

i guess in one respect i feel like there is pressure from parents because they know we are trying ('cos of mc) and obviously haven't got there yet....they're not saying anything, but i just know my mother thinks like that.....


will do best this month, and see where we go from there....


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, I'm so sorry you're stressed out. :hugs: I don't know why conceiving has to be so dang hard! :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Sorry your stressing out Buffy :hugs: I know what you mean about DH saying he's tired, when my DH says that the first thing that pops in to my head is 'but I could be ovulating' or 'this could be the day we get pregnant' never say that to DH though dont want to make him feel like thats all I want him for :blush:


----------



## golcarlilly

It is so hard isn't it? all the fun has gone out of TTC for me now, I just want to hurry up and get my :bfp: 

Buffy :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

i feel the same Tracy......ttc is supposed to be fun and exciting....

waiting 10months for my bfp before was tough, but then to have a mc, and be here another 6months later, well that is just crap.....:hissy:

dh is wonderful though.....i'm just not convinced that he actually realises we only get a couple of days each month....he seems to think ov lasts 2 weeks!.....wtf!?!?.....if only!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sorry your stressing out Buffy :hugs: I know what you mean about DH saying he's tired, when my DH says that the first thing that pops in to my head is 'but I could be ovulating' or 'this could be the day we get pregnant' never say that to DH though dont want to make him feel like thats all I want him for :blush:

I think the same way! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i feel the same Tracy......ttc is supposed to be fun and exciting....
> 
> waiting 10months for my bfp before was tough, but then to have a mc, and be here another 6months later, well that is just crap.....:hissy:
> 
> dh is wonderful though.....i'm just not convinced that he actually realises we only get a couple of days each month....he seems to think ov lasts 2 weeks!.....wtf!?!?.....if only!

You're right buffy that IS crap! :growlmad: If ONLY ov lasted 2 weeks!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I know it is totally crap! my doc has referred me for tests ( I put the details in my journal) it has been 6 months for me too and with my age I think they don't wait as long - hopefully I will get some answers but if nothing else he said after the tests I can have something to shorten my periods


----------



## Chris77

Good luck to you Tracy, I hope they have some answers for you. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

will go and read your journal in a bit Tracy!

glad things are picking up though....i know that you have been battling with :witch: for a while now.....


----------



## buffycat

roll on home time..........stuck on a boring conf call for last hour and a half....really need to go to the toilet too! (sorry tmi!)

have fat world tonight too.....fingers crossed all the food i ate in the usa hasn't caught up with me this week!


----------



## Chris77

I'm sure you'll be just fine buffy! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Good luck for weigh - in buffy!

I have just been reading up on the tests I am having, the one on Saturday is the FSH one which will tell if I am pre-menopausal and the one on the 3rd will tell if I am oving or not - God I am so nervous now!


----------



## Chris77

Aww, don't be nervous hun. I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

omg, that would make me soooo paranoid!


----------



## buffycat

am sure it will all be ok though Tracy....

and then it will help you put your mind at rest too....


----------



## LeaArr

Good day,

I am all lazy on tryptophan right now. I was so looking forward to this long weekend.


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck with the weigh in Buffy x


----------



## buffycat

right, i'm going home...see you peeps tomorrow :wave:

hope you feel better soon Reedy.......

lluv
C
x


----------



## Reedy

This is how bored I am - I'm making an elastic band ball :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: So glad you enjoyed your long weekend! :D


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> This is how bored I am - I'm making an elastic band ball :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I wish I knew how to make one of those! I'd be joining you! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Girls, OMG! I just found out that one of our employees here was arrested for raping a 12 year old girl! :shock: His daughter's friend no less!! :shock: :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

:shock:


----------



## Chris77

Boooooooooorrrrrrrriiiiinnnngg day! :hissy:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hey girls. 

Few updates! Crampings and pains around the left of my belly button.

Not period crampings though. Weeing alot and very VERY tired!!

Abit confused about the :witch: though!! I came off the pill in end of august. I had two periods in september, and had a period last week. When I was on the pill I would normal have the :witch: this week. This being the pill free week. Seen as though I have been having two periods, I am wondering if I will have another period this week. 

Ohhhh confusing!! xxxxx Hope everybody is okay!! xxxxx


----------



## Chris77

I really don't know baby - sounds very frustrating! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

The witch made her appearance today. Husband said that if we can get the basement done before Christmas, we can start trying then.


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

Chris - :shock: @ the guy who was arrested 

Lea - oooh exciting news about ttc @ xmas now hurry up & get that basement done :happydance:

well I was just getting rid of one huge spot when another big one decides to set up camp right next to the other one :hissy:
still feeling very sniffly too but feel ok x 
:happydance: DH;s last night at work tonight wahoo :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies

Sorry I didnt really get on yesterday, work is getting very busy AGAIN!!! :dohh:. Really shattered today had to goto A&E last night with little brother as he was getting really bad stomache pains. We waited 4 F-ing HOURS to be seen, which I thought was shocking! :hissy: Really furious as the HSP can cause Apendicitis (sp??) kidney failure and perforation (sp??) of the bowel. Would have thought that would have been enough to put him ahead of a women that had sprained her ankle that badly there was no need for crutches!!! He got checked over FINALLY bloods urine etc etc and have given him the strongest pain killers than can. The worrying thing is that the tummy pains are usually the onset, hopefully he'll start to get better soon. Finally got home around 2.30am this morning. RUBBISH! 

Buffy - IKWYM re:- TTC. Im beyond frustrated........ More bored dykwim???

Reedy - Hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry x 
Thats crap about your brother having to wait that long x Hope he's ok x 
Feeling a bit better thanks just got the sniffles but feel fine x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Thats good news hopefully you'll be all singing and dancing by the weekend


----------



## buffycat

morning all....

feeling a tad tired today......and beyond bored.....stuck on yet another conference call

lost 3.5lb at fat world last night....am really pleased, but it really is daunting to think that i have another 2 stone to go.....one girl in my group has lost 6 stone, and still has another 3 stone to go....wow!

Kerry.....not good about your bro.....hope he feels better soon though......


----------



## Sambatiki

Well done Buffy!!!


----------



## buffycat

right.....!

have just ordered 50 opks.........i know it's a lot, but if i have more, then i am more likely to test every day rather than saving them for when i think ov might happen!


----------



## Sambatiki

Yeyyy for the OPK's!! Will defo give you a better idea of things. Good luck sweetie


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - sorry bout your brother... hope he's ok

Lea - great news about TTC

Buffy - well done on the weight loss!

Tracy - hope your tests go well for you

Reedy - glad to hear you are feeling better xx


----------



## Reedy

Well done Buffy thats fab :happydance:


----------



## orange-sox

Hi girls:hi:

Mind if I join you? 

Good news on your weightloss buffy! 

O x


----------



## buffycat

hi orange-sox....the more the merrier! welcome to the manic BAW club!

where abouts up north are you?

:D


----------



## Reedy

Morning Orange sox how are you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Orange-sox!

Congrats on your weight loss!!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! Well, I have officially cancelled my trip to Great Adventure Saturday. I told DH, he could still go if he wanted to. I'll be in the 2ww by Saturday and not comfy with it at all. Plus, we were hit really hard with bills this month, did the paint balling last weekend, going to Headless Horseman next weekend, and I still need a bunch of winter clothes, not to mention a new coat. So, spending an extra $$ especially on something I'll be constantly worried about, just doesn't make sense to me. I think DH is a little upset, but oh well, he'll get over it. 

Orange-sox WELCOME :hi:

Buffy - good going! :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris 
Whats 'Headless horseman'??
Your doing the right thing hun its your body afterall & you do what you feel is best x Dh will get over it I'm sure x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hi Chris
> Whats 'Headless horseman'??
> Your doing the right thing hun its your body afterall & you do what you feel is best x Dh will get over it I'm sure x

Headless Horseman is the haunted hayride, haunted maze and houses. It's about 3 hours of walking through scary shit. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chris
> Whats 'Headless horseman'??
> Your doing the right thing hun its your body afterall & you do what you feel is best x Dh will get over it I'm sure x
> 
> Headless Horseman is the haunted hayride, haunted maze and houses. It's about 3 hours of walking through scary shit. :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds scary :argh: dont think I could do that I'm such a wimp I get scared on the Ghost train :blush::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chris
> Whats 'Headless horseman'??
> Your doing the right thing hun its your body afterall & you do what you feel is best x Dh will get over it I'm sure x
> 
> Headless Horseman is the haunted hayride, haunted maze and houses. It's about 3 hours of walking through scary shit. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds scary :argh: dont think I could do that I'm such a wimp I get scared on the Ghost train :blush::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: It's really not all that scary - more funny than scary.

Uh-oh, SIL just e-mailed me and asked why I can't go to GA Saturday!! I can't tell her I'm in the 2ww b/c she's the one that said 'I shouldn't be trying anytime soon' Crap, what do I say!! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris.....have you not got any 'study' you could be doing?


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi Chris.....have you not got any 'study' you could be doing?

Nope, I dropped out of school. :dohh: Although I don't think SIL knows that! Will have to check with DH - thanks!


----------



## buffycat

didn't realise you dropped out....what happened?

currently have a piece of pineapple stuck in my teeth.....that is going to annoy me now!


----------



## Chris77

It was getting really too expensive - by the time I got my Bachelor's I'd end up owing close to $80,000 and I won't be making the kind of salary to pay that back. Plus with the economy the way it is, I wanted to use that money and put it towards our Sweet Pea.


----------



## buffycat

wow.....80k........

i think we take it for granted in the uk that the costs are nothing like that.....i think the fees are 3000pounds per year, and then living costs/books on top etc.......

when i went to uni, we were able to get grants from the government and there were no such thing as fees.....

saving for sweat pea is the right thing though........also much more enjoyable when it comes to buying lots of lovely things for LO (and for yourself from that maternity shop just down the road from where you work!) :D


----------



## buffycat

mmm....pineapple now gone! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> mmm....pineapple now gone! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> wow.....80k........
> 
> i think we take it for granted in the uk that the costs are nothing like that.....i think the fees are 3000pounds per year, and then living costs/books on top etc.......
> 
> when i went to uni, we were able to get grants from the government and there were no such thing as fees.....
> 
> saving for sweat pea is the right thing though........also much more enjoyable when it comes to buying lots of lovely things for LO (and for yourself from that maternity shop just down the road from where you work!) :D

Yeah, here it's more like $6,000 per semester with 4-6 semesters per year. We get student loans but have to pay that back when we graduate. There is government help, but you have to be deemed by them to be in 'financial need', which basically means, if you work you don't get any money. :dohh: So annoying!!

Yes, I've been DYING to shop at that maternity shop across the street!!


----------



## LeaArr

Good Day,

That long weekend wasn't nearly long enough.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Good Day,
> 
> That long weekend wasn't nearly long enough.

Morning Lea! :hi:

Long weekends never are! :hissy:

Did you have a good Thanksgiving?


----------



## LeaArr

It was ok. I'm glad we did dinner on Sunday. I needed yesterday to relax. I feel like I can sleep all day today. The :witch: is knocking me on my arse.


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry the :witch: is being...well...a :witch: :rofl: :hugs: I'm glad you had yesterday to relax.


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

How are you today?


----------



## Chris77

I'm ok, really tired and not feeling right. My head feels funny. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Where is everyone?? :shrug:


----------



## buffycat

right, i'm back....had to go to a meeting.......this 'w' thing really does get in the way sometimes!

hi Lea! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, it really does doesn't it? :growlmad: You know the women libbers really messed things up for us. We had the life - didn't have to work, we could stay home all day and cook. I could live with that! We should have left well enough alone. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im back for a while too. Really flagging here :sleep:

Lea - Hope :witch: buggers off soon!

Chris - How about saving for a rainy day????


----------



## Reedy

I'm back too - was doing W* too :dohh:
Lea - sorry to hear the :witch: is being a cow to you hope she buggers off soon x glad to hear you had a nice thanksgiving x 

Chris -totally agree with you about women libbers :rofl:

Kerry - not happy about how busy you are just lately the founder of BAW is not allowed to abandon her troupe :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hello again girlies

Thought Id pop online for a bit to catch up on all the goss...

Lea - sorry :witch: is being such a cowbag :hugs: x


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Im back for a while too. Really flagging here :sleep:
> 
> Lea - Hope :witch: buggers off soon!
> 
> Chris - How about saving for a rainy day????

Yeah, that's what we're going with - we're trying to save money so just one of us are going.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks Ladies :hug: not much can be done about it sadly.


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! I've just started watching Greys Anatomy & im really hooked now!! 

There is a man on the operating table with an unexploded bomb in his chest & the hospital has been evacuated with a poor paramedic holding her hand over it to stop the blood flow... if she moves he'll blow up!! EEK!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> OMG! I've just started watching Greys Anatomy & im really hooked now!!
> 
> There is a man on the operating table with an unexploded bomb in his chest & the hospital has been evacuated with a poor paramedic holding her hand over it to stop the blood flow... if she moves he'll blow up!! EEK!!

:shock: :shock:


----------



## buffycat

you know, when :witch: is here i try and treat myself to something. That can be anything too, be it a chocolate bar, or a trip to the spa.......


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> you know, when :witch: is here i try and treat myself to something. That can be anything too, be it a chocolate bar, or a trip to the spa.......

Agreed, I usually like to have a nice glass of wine or a margarita and a bubble bath.


----------



## buffycat

i love GA....have been a fan since it started in the UK......:D


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, it is alot of fun! But that's okay - my shopping spree will be just as fun. :D


----------



## NickyT75

Cant believe I havent watched it before this week! theres nothing good on the TV at the moment so im pretty chuffed I've found something good :)


----------



## NickyT75

I cant wait for the new series of CSI Las Vegas & Criminal Minds!! I LOVE stuff like that :D


----------



## Reedy

Did anyone watch Wired last night with Charlie Brookes? that was really good x 
I get sucked in to shows quite easily especially when DH is on nights I'll watch anything :rofl:
I'm addicted to Ugly Betty & Desperate Housewives at the minute x I even started waching Corrie last night & now I'm really in to it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Now eating a King Size Snicker's Bar :dohh: (Was still hungry after my chicken wrap) Yeah, I'm keeping to my diet well! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> <~~~Now eating a King Size Snicker's Bar :dohh: (Was still hungry after my chicken wrap) Yeah, I'm keeping to my diet well! :dohh:

oooh I love snickers :munch:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Did anyone watch Wired last night with Charlie Brookes? that was really good x
> I get sucked in to shows quite easily especially when DH is on nights I'll watch anything :rofl:
> I'm addicted to Ugly Betty & Desperate Housewives at the minute x I even started waching Corrie last night & now I'm really in to it :rofl:

No I didn't watch those. I'm addicted to True Blood, Heroes, Terminator Sarah Connor Chronicles, How I Met Your Mother, Californication, Big Bang Theory, 2 1/2 Men (Charlie Sheen is in that one) and The Tudors (when it's on)


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> <~~~Now eating a King Size Snicker's Bar :dohh: (Was still hungry after my chicken wrap) Yeah, I'm keeping to my diet well! :dohh:
> 
> oooh I love snickers :munch:Click to expand...

It tastes really good frozen too! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Did anyone watch Wired last night with Charlie Brookes? that was really good x
> I get sucked in to shows quite easily especially when DH is on nights I'll watch anything :rofl:
> I'm addicted to Ugly Betty & Desperate Housewives at the minute x I even started waching Corrie last night & now I'm really in to it :rofl:

Nope - I always miss anything good coz my DH is always watching bloody startrek/simpsons/futurama!! :dohh: he is such a geek! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone watch Wired last night with Charlie Brookes? that was really good x
> I get sucked in to shows quite easily especially when DH is on nights I'll watch anything :rofl:
> I'm addicted to Ugly Betty & Desperate Housewives at the minute x I even started waching Corrie last night & now I'm really in to it :rofl:
> 
> Nope - I always miss anything good coz my DH is always watching bloody startrek/simpsons/futurama!! :dohh: he is such a geek! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: My DH watches the Clone Wars (the cartoon) :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

I quite like the simpsons & futurama myself every now & then... but I dont think its mentally stimulating enough for grown adults to be watching every night!! :(


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I quite like the simpsons & futurama myself every now & then... but I dont think its mentally stimulating enough for grown adults to be watching every night!! :(

:rofl::rofl: Who said men were adults??:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

He always records really rubbish films off Zone Horror & Sci Fi channels

Things like 'attack of the killer tomatoes' or 'franken-fish' :dohh: 
cue lots of REALLY bad acting/special effects/gaping holes in the plots!!

Think I may have to start watching the TV upstairs in my bedroom :(


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Think I may have to start watching the TV upstairs in my bedroom :(

Thats what I do when DH is playing fifa or tiger woods


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> He always records really rubbish films off Zone Horror & Sci Fi channels
> 
> Things like 'attack of the killer tomatoes' or 'franken-fish' :dohh:
> cue lots of REALLY bad acting/special effects/gaping holes in the plots!!
> 
> Think I may have to start watching the TV upstairs in my bedroom :(

I record stupid cheesy horror movies on Sci Fi too :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

Nicky....my dh watches startrek/simpsons/futurama/battlestar galactica/atlantis etc! good job we have another TV!

luv CSI, Ugly Betty, Desperate Housewives, GA...

and Chris - king size!!!!!!! i'm impressed!!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi all....Eurgh feel,,,yucky?!

How is everybody?

My OH watches Recess :huh:

xxx


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Nicky....my dh watches startrek/simpsons/futurama/battlestar galactica/atlantis etc! good job we have another TV!
> 
> luv CSI, Ugly Betty, Desperate Housewives, GA...
> 
> and Chris - king size!!!!!!! i'm impressed!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

right....time to go......

speak to you all tomorrow!

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

back from lunch.


----------



## Chris77

bye buffy :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Argh @ my body. Maybe it wasn't :witch: afterall. Thought for sure it was cause I was feeling the cramps coming, and the tiredness. Went to the bathroom, only spotting yet. ARGH. Stupid puzzleheaded :witch:


----------



## Chris77

:growlmad: She did that to me 2 months in a row!!!! Stupid, evil :witch: 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

The only thing that sucks is this furthers my hope there is a bean attaching. :(


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> The only thing that sucks is this furthers my hope there is a bean attaching. :(

I know I had this too for the last couple of months! :dohh: It really does suck! :hugs: I hope it's good news for you though!


----------



## LeaArr

Either way it's good news. Limbo sucks. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Either way it's good news. Limbo sucks. :rofl:

I totally hear ya on that one!! I'm going to be in limbo now too! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I'll have to test again tomorrow. If nothing else can be said about this situation, it's the perfect time to feed my POAS addiction. :rofl:

I'm so glad that I'm not alone in this. Husband thinks we are going to go into foreclosure if there is a bean. he's right freaked out. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Aw, everything will be okay, even if there is a bean. Everything works itself out. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Any great plans for the evening?


----------



## Chris77

Nope, have to empty out the kitchen cabinets since FIL is getting them resurfaced tomorrow, cook dinner, have some :sex:, pick out our photos for our wedding album (yes I know 19 months and it's still not done :dohh:), then watch some tv and go to bed. What about you?


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, nothing. I have no life and I love it :rofl: New episode of House tonight, I hope. Last week was a repeat.


----------



## LeaArr

Go figure, it's a full freakin' moon tonight :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I love having no life either. DH doesn't believe though. :rofl: :rofl: But I honestly love coming home from work and having absolutely nothing to do! I have a mahjongg game 1 night a week now and as much as I love the game, I moan and groan that I'm not home. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Go figure, it's a full freakin' moon tonight :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## orange-sox

Pah, internet at work went down... howdy everyone :hi:

I'm living in Bradford near Leeds at the mo Buffy.... ooo you're from Shropshire, my OH and his family are from Oswestry.


----------



## Chris77

Oh, I hate it when the internet goes down! If that ever happened at work, I think I'd just have to go home! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## orange-sox

Haha, it's this tempremental computer I'm sharing with my boss... our office is a shambles. For half the day I sit around, listen to music and go on the internet, then the other half i make cups of tea and faff around with a bit of paperwork. I just pretend to look busy so that he doesn't give me any work, it's worked a treat so far! 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## golcarlilly

OMFG WE ARE GOING ON SHORT TIME AT WORK - 3 DAYS A WEEK :hissy: we have to take pay cut accordingly, I don't know how I am going to manage, I am going to have to look for a part time job :hissy: No idea how long it will be for or what days I will be working yet :cry: I am totally devastated and trying to hold it together and not cry :cry:


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> OMFG WE ARE GOING ON SHORT TIME AT WORK - 3 DAYS A WEEK :hissy: we have to take pay cut accordingly, I don't know how I am going to manage, I am going to have to look for a part time job :hissy: No idea how long it will be for or what days I will be working yet :cry: I am totally devastated and trying to hold it together and not cry :cry:

Oh Tracy I'm so sorry :hugs: did the company give you any idea that this was going to happen or did they just drop this bombshell on you? 
Hope your ok sweetheart x :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww tracy :hug: I hope that it works out


----------



## Chris77

Morning All :hi: Leaving for work in a few 

Tracy, I am so sorry about the pay cut. I'm sure everything will work out okay. :hugs:

Everyone, see you in about an hour when I get to work! :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Tracy - so sorry to hear about your job :hugs: I know how you feel & it totally sucks!! xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks girls, I am so upset can hardly answer the phone, I knew something was going on as there have been some redundancies and my boss has been in meetings with the other directors and banks for the last couple of weeks but I didn't think it would come to this! My boss has just said to me that I may still be working 5 days to keep reception open but my pay increase has gone by the wayside I am sure - still at least I would have my full pay - if that is what he does decide, it is awful at the moment cause there is only me that knows apart from the directors (cos I had to type up the letter for everyone!) so I can't even talk to anyone :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: xx


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Thanks girls, I am so upset can hardly answer the phone, I knew something was going on as there have been some redundancies and my boss has been in meetings with the other directors and banks for the last couple of weeks but I didn't think it would come to this! My boss has just said to me that I may still be working 5 days to keep reception open but my pay increase has gone by the wayside I am sure - still at least I would have my full pay - if that is what he does decide, it is awful at the moment cause there is only me that knows apart from the directors (cos I had to type up the letter for everyone!) so I can't even talk to anyone :cry:

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Thanks girls, I am so upset can hardly answer the phone, I knew something was going on as there have been some redundancies and my boss has been in meetings with the other directors and banks for the last couple of weeks but I didn't think it would come to this! My boss has just said to me that I may still be working 5 days to keep reception open but my pay increase has gone by the wayside I am sure - still at least I would have my full pay - if that is what he does decide, it is awful at the moment cause there is only me that knows apart from the directors (cos I had to type up the letter for everyone!) so I can't even talk to anyone :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Tracy....that is so not good.....i'm sorry....:hugs:

orange-sox.......tenuous links....my husband works in Oswestry, and i often go to Shipley nr Bradford with work!


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies,

Tracy - I'm so sorry hun :hug:


So, :witch: is really here now, and I am back to my normal 27 day cycle. I am pretty happy about that. Sadly, no bean though. Roll on December (hopefully :rofl: )
I am so upset that the Canadian election didn't turn out the way I really wanted last night. I was really hoping for a majority government, but we have a minority again. A stronger minority, but a minority none the less.
I am balanced out by being happy that the Flames won last night. I am really hoping I will be able to watch the Rangers game tonight, but I usually don't get many eastern games here in the west :cry: Ah well. I am sure they will still do well, even if I can't watch it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Sorry the :witch: got you but December is right around the corner! :D Also sorry the election didn't go the way you wanted - I'm really afraid that the US election isn't going to the way I want either. :hissy:


----------



## buffycat

hi Lea....am sorry about :witch: maybe she is going to leave us all alone very soon though....we can hope! :D Re politics.....i know very little about the Canadian politics and election.....i'm still getting my head around the USA stuff...

re the USA stuff though, Chris, i got asked so many times if i was registered to vote! i ended up saying "yes i am back home in England!" i heard a lot of people saying that they didn't actually like Obama too.....


----------



## LeaArr

I have high hopes for the US election too. It's amazing how much what happens south of the border effects us. I wish I could vote in that one too! :rofl:

Yeah, Canadian politics are strange. I have been here my whole life and I am only starting to understand how it works :rofl: I predict because of the outcome last night, we will be having another election within 2 years. It probably won't change anything though, but during this time of economic instability, I was really hoping for a Conservative majority. Everyone else was talking about spending loads of money on different things, not saying those things aren't important, just hard to do. The Conservatives were the ones telling us that they were going to help us through a possible recession.


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi Lea....am sorry about :witch: maybe she is going to leave us all alone very soon though....we can hope! :D Re politics.....i know very little about the Canadian politics and election.....i'm still getting my head around the USA stuff...
> 
> re the USA stuff though, Chris, i got asked so many times if i was registered to vote! i ended up saying "yes i am back home in England!" i heard a lot of people saying that they didn't actually like Obama too.....

Yeah, I don't like Obama one bit. :nope: :nope: We'll be in for a whole bunch of trouble if he gets elected. :dohh: Unfortunately, the presidents are chosen by the electoral college and not popular votes which I think is just stupid. New York is a pre-dominately Democratic state so the NY's electoral college ALWAYS goes to the Democrats. My family, DH's family and the majority of our friends are Republican.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> hi Lea....am sorry about :witch: maybe she is going to leave us all alone very soon though....we can hope! :D Re politics.....i know very little about the Canadian politics and election.....i'm still getting my head around the USA stuff...
> 
> re the USA stuff though, Chris, i got asked so many times if i was registered to vote! i ended up saying "yes i am back home in England!" i heard a lot of people saying that they didn't actually like Obama too.....
> 
> Yeah, I don't like Obama one bit. :nope: :nope: We'll be in for a whole bunch of trouble if he gets elected. :dohh:Click to expand...

I wholeheartedly agree!! I wish that Canadian government was chosen by popular vote too.


----------



## baby.love

Good afternoon girls :wave: how is everyone? 

I am on :cloud9: at the moment...we have a new puppy and she is sooo cute..Plus AF is now 1 day late :wohoo: 

Whats been happening over here at BAW club for the last couple of days then?


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Good afternoon girls :wave: how is everyone?
> 
> I am on :cloud9: at the moment...we have a new puppy and she is sooo cute..Plus AF is now 1 day late :wohoo:
> 
> Whats been happening over here at BAW club for the last couple of days then?

All this is FAB news hun!! :wohoo: Show us a pic of your puppy! :D


----------



## LeaArr

I saw your puppy on Facebook. So cute!! I wish I could get a puppy, but Husband is strongly refusing. :rofl: What can you do.

Other than puppy, how have you been?


----------



## baby.love

this is Lani :cloud9: she is just so pretty bless her. She is 12 weeks old today and she is so well behaved already..


----------



## buffycat

hi Leah! :hi:

i saw your piccie on facebook of new puppy....soooo cute! 

and when are you going to test?!


----------



## baby.love

Hey buffycat :hugs:I tested this morning and :bfn: so i guess i just wait and see what happens over the next few days. I am pretty sure the :witch: will show her face but hey ho i can still hope and pray.


----------



## Reedy

Hey everyone sorry havent been around been doing some very boring work :sleep:

Leah & Chris - I dont understand Britain's politics let alone anyone elses :dohh: 

Leah - sorry you got a :bfn: hun but your not out till the :witch: shows her face x :hugs:
Lani is adorable :kiss:

Buffy - :hi:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks reedy, i am starting to feel like i am out now so wont be surprised when she shows up.


----------



## buffycat

Leah hun.....am sorry....i really hope another BAW person gets a bfp soon....hopefully next month for you.....:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Awww buffycat thanks hun.... I hope we can all can move over together :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

you know, that would be soooo good.......everyone here has become such a good friend to me, i know that when i do finally get into 1st trimester again, i will have no other friends to share it all with.....

pma...we will get there......

:yipee:


----------



## Reedy

it would be so great if we could move BAW over to first tri all together :happydance:

Just been in to the ladies & was washing my hands looked in the mirror & realised I look like a complete tramp (I am not exaggerating either) 
I have 2 of the biggest red spots on my chin then looked down & I have toothpaste on my top plus it looks like I've spilt bleach on my top somehow bcus the colour has gone in lttle specks near the neck of my top :dohh: 
Why the hell did I not see these things this morning :hissy: 
(did see the spots they are pretty hard to miss) :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> *it would be so great if we could move BAW over to first tri all together *
> 
> Just been in to the ladies & was washing my hands looked in the mirror & realised I look like a complete tramp (I am not exaggerating either)
> I have 2 of the biggest red spots on my chin then looked down & I have toothpaste on my top plus it looks like I've spilt bleach on my top somehow bcus the colour has gone in lttle specks near the neck of my top :dohh:
> Why the hell did I not see these things this morning :hissy:
> (did see the spots they are pretty hard to miss) :cry:

That would be fab, but I'm sure you girls aren't wanting to stick around here til December :( I don't want you to either. I want y'all to get your :bfp: soon!! That's an order!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Oh Reedy hun sounds like one of those days....as for the spots! my chin looks like a pizza at the moment and i hate it. 

As for the PMA hell yes! come on girls .. regardless if you are TTC or WTT its got to be worth a bash.... we will all be over in 1st tri together by New Year :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy said:


> it would be so great if we could move BAW over to first tri all together :happydance:
> 
> Just been in to the ladies & was washing my hands looked in the mirror & realised I look like a complete tramp (I am not exaggerating either)
> I have 2 of the biggest red spots on my chin then looked down & I have toothpaste on my top plus it looks like I've spilt bleach on my top somehow bcus the colour has gone in lttle specks near the neck of my top :dohh:
> Why the hell did I not see these things this morning :hissy:
> (did see the spots they are pretty hard to miss) :cry:

:rofl::rofl:

a tramp! you're allowed to have an off day....you've been feeling poorly so i doubt anyone will notice. Incidentally....are they staying away so that they don't catch the lurgy?!....if so...then who cares!


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> As for the PMA hell yes! come on girls .. regardless if you are TTC or WTT its got to be worth a bash.... we will all be over in 1st tri together by New Year :hugs:

I'm with you on that one Leah x :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

wohoo and yipee are my favourite smilies!

:wohoo:
:yipee:


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Back ladies - was in a meeting.

Leah - Lani is sooooooooo cute!!!!!! I so want another puppy but we have 2 dogs already and a rabbit and for some odd reason DH thinks that's enough animals. :shrug: I don't get it. :nope: So, my last hope is to convince FIL to get another dog since it's his house. :rofl:

And I'm with everyone on moving over to first tri together! 

Reedy - :rofl: at looking like a tramp. I'm sure you look just fine. But don't feel too bad -I look like a stuffed sausage today - I have on a black blouse that's just a tad bit too tight in the boob and belly area, the buttons are pulling, and I have a really nice roll going on. :dohh: So can't wait till I have a real bump so my belly won't roll anymore. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> Oh Reedy hun sounds like one of those days....as for the spots! my chin looks like a pizza at the moment and i hate it.
> 
> As for the PMA hell yes! come on girls .. regardless if you are TTC or WTT its got to be worth a bash.... we will all be over in 1st tri together by New Year :hugs:

That sounds great to me.


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Chris i defo think talking to the FIL is a good move.


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> :rofl: Chris i defo think talking to the FIL is a good move.

Yeah, I just ever so subtly mentioned that Saturday is Pet Adoption Day at the Putnam Humane Center. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy - I bit into my chicken and tomato sarnie and the tomato seeds squished out and all over my lime green (pale) top so I am joining you in your cardboard box begging for money :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i hope it works chris. I am totally in love with my 2 dogs and wouldnt be without them now.....I actually said to my DF that if we won the Lotto i would buy both my dogs a boyfriend each :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Notice has gone up at work re short time now so everyone is in the picture, lots of pissed off peeps here today! I still don't know what my fate is, going to have a word with my boss before I leave so keep your fingers crossed it is good news for me girls!:cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Luck Tracy. I really hope you get good news!! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Lots of luck Tracy!! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Oh Tracy i am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy......i remember when we had redundancies announced this time last year....it really was a horrible time, since everyone felt as though they were in limbo.....

i hope that things work out for you and your colleagues, and that cuts etc are not too unbearable for everyone.....


----------



## baby.love

Right girls i am off for a little while to sort out the grub :) dunno how though as i feel really :sick:

Take it easy girls.... :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Leah :wave: take it easy!


----------



## Reedy

Good luck Tracy hun :hugs:

Bye Leah x x :hi:


----------



## buffycat

ooh dinner....i have no idea what to have tonight.....what you got planned Leah?


----------



## baby.love

I have a thing for chips and gravy at the moment buffycat so anything that goes with it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Craving huh Leah? Good sign perhaps? :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i wish Chris but i think i am just odd! although i am feeling really sicky so i am hoping that's a sign,, plus getting very mild cramps really low in my pelvis! :hissy: but then i reckon that's just that idiot :witch: teasing me


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, that :witch: is a teaser alrighty!! grrr...


----------



## baby.love

She sure is LeaArr i keep getting mild cramps and then all of a sudden i will get one that really hurts.... I was so hopeful this month too :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Aw, I'm so sorry Leah :hugs: It's not over yet though.


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: thanks Chris


----------



## buffycat

the witch :witch: really can be a bitch.......


----------



## baby.love

:gun: Stupid damn witch i hope she gets the bloody message! if not i might have to commit a crime and murder her :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> :gun: Stupid damn witch i hope she gets the bloody message! if not i might have to commit a crime and murder her :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> :gun: Stupid damn witch i hope she gets the bloody message! if not i might have to commit a crime and murder her :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Surely the courts would let me off lightly! After all its self defence?! she makes me bleed every month so now its her turn to bleed. 

:hissy: my cramps are really hurting now.... :!: I wonder if they have internet in prison?


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Surely the courts would let me off lightly! After all its self defence?! she makes me bleed every month so now its her turn to bleed.
> 
> :!: I wonder if they have internet in prison?

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Stay away :witch: :gun: :gun: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Surely the courts would let me off lightly! After all its self defence?! she makes me bleed every month so now its her turn to bleed.
> 
> :hissy: my cramps are really hurting now.... :!: I wonder if they have internet in prison?

:rofl::rofl:

Right I'm off home now speak to you all 2moro x 
Leah hope the cramps settle soon hun & its bean getting comfy x :hugs:

Byee x x x


----------



## baby.love

:lol:


----------



## buffycat

:rofl:

more importantly....would you be able to get a sufficient quota of good chocolate?!


----------



## buffycat

bye Reedy.....remember tomorrow to check your appearance before you leave the house!

:yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Chat tomorrow Reedy :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

buffycat said:


> :rofl:
> 
> more importantly....would you be able to get a sufficient quota of good chocolate?!

:shock: god i hope so buffycat


----------



## buffycat

i'm off home too now.......far too much 'w' for one day i think!

see you tomorrow! :wave:


:wohoo:


----------



## baby.love

:wave: see ya soon buffycat :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy & Buffy :wave: Have a lovely evening.


----------



## baby.love

God my tea smells good ...Steak pie with chips and gravy :munch: i am sooo hungry now.


----------



## LeaArr

mmmm...pie.


----------



## LeaArr

Frick, I just want to go home and sleep. There is a, I want to say flu, going around. I think I caught the bugger.


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: right i am off to stuff my face with pie, Chat to you later or tomorrow girls.


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good one Leah

Argh, I was just looking at my sea monkeys, and I noticed that one of them is "pregnant". ARGH!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> God my tea smells good ...Steak pie with chips and gravy :munch: i am sooo hungry now.

OMG that sounds so good!! Do you make it yourself?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Have a good one Leah
> 
> Argh, I was just looking at my sea monkeys, and I noticed that one of them is "pregnant". ARGH!! :rofl:

You have sea monkeys?!?!?!?!?! I want sea monkeys!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Frick, I just want to go home and sleep. There is a, I want to say flu, going around. I think I caught the bugger.

I hope not Lea. :hugs: Do you get the flu shot?


----------



## NatalieW

Evening ladies.... 

Scan went well, I am now 11w 5d and new due date of 1st May. Will post scan piccies soon.... :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Frick, I just want to go home and sleep. There is a, I want to say flu, going around. I think I caught the bugger.
> 
> I hope not Lea. :hugs: Do you get the flu shot?Click to expand...

Nope. I don't really plan to either.


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> Evening ladies....
> 
> Scan went well, I am now 11w 5d and new due date of 1st May. Will post scan piccies soon.... :happydance:

That is so exciting. I can't wait to see your lil cashew :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

So, Husband went for his yearly. As per usual, he got his yearly bloodwork done. Usually, they won't call you if everything is ok. He got a call yesterday, they made an appointment for him today. I am hoping everything is ok. His appt is at 3:30. I get off work at 4, and he is going to pick me up cause his doc is just a few blocks away from my office. I will hopefully know what's going on before I get home tonight. The waiting is killing me though. 
Last time they called him back there was a problem with his white cell count. They thought that he may have Lupus. I am so scared that they found the same problem again.


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Evening ladies....
> 
> Scan went well, I am now 11w 5d and new due date of 1st May. Will post scan piccies soon.... :happydance:

:wohoo: I'm so glad everything went well and I can't wait to see piccies!!!! :D


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> So, Husband went for his yearly. As per usual, he got his yearly bloodwork done. Usually, they won't call you if everything is ok. He got a call yesterday, they made an appointment for him today. I am hoping everything is ok. His appt is at 3:30. I get off work at 4, and he is going to pick me up cause his doc is just a few blocks away from my office. I will hopefully know what's going on before I get home tonight. The waiting is killing me though.
> Last time they called him back there was a problem with his white cell count. They thought that he may have Lupus. I am so scared that they found the same problem again.

Oh no Lea! :hugs: I'm sure he'll be just fine though. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm sure he will be too. The waiting is making me nervous. I thought I was out of limbo :rofl: Get out of one, and jump right into another :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I'm sure he will be too. The waiting is making me nervous. I thought I was out of limbo :rofl: Get out of one, and jump right into another :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:Welcome to Life - Limbo Capital of the World.


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Chris77

Crap, I just want to get out of here and go to my Mahjongg game. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Only 2 hours to go for me. blargh. Just want to go home and go to bed. Will probably be forced to go to the gym :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey chillypink, How goes it?


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hello girls!

How are we all day!?

I've got very sore/sensitive nipples today..:happydance:

Also alot of CM. Very hot flushes and no sign of the "fourth" witch. 

Never new I would be happy over sore nipples!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Only 2 hours to go for me. blargh. Just want to go home and go to bed. Will probably be forced to go to the gym :rofl:

:rofl: Oh the bed sounds like a much better option! :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I know hey? Skipping the gym in favour of bed is why I need to go to the gym in the first place. circular problem you see. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> How are we all day!?
> 
> I've got very sore/sensitive nipples today..:happydance:
> 
> Also alot of CM. Very hot flushes and no sign of the "fourth" witch.
> 
> Never new I would be happy over sore nipples!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh, that's so exciting. :happydance: I'm happy about your sore nipples too :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I know hey? Skipping the gym in favour of bed is why I need to go to the gym in the first place. circular problem you see. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> How are we all day!?
> 
> I've got very sore/sensitive nipples today..:happydance:
> 
> Also alot of CM. Very hot flushes and no sign of the "fourth" witch.
> 
> Never new I would be happy over sore nipples!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: I'm glad you have sore nipples too! :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

:happydance::happydance:Sore nipples:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Haha!

dear:witch:

Please stay away I've been a really good girl! Honest! *Fingers crossed*

I don't like you, never have but I'm sure we can be friends if you don't come again for 9 months!!

BB2

P.S. Shoo! Stay away! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Finally! Time to go home! :happydance: Off to Mahjongg.

See you tomorrow Lea! :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Bye Chris!! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Buh Bye Chris. Finally, it's my turn. What a day!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning BAW girls :hugs: 

Wow being 1st in is a bit wierd...... i keep getting an echo :lol:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Leah

How are you? any sign of the witch yet? x


----------



## baby.love

Morning Nicky... No not even a hint that she is coming YET! i am not going to test until Saturday as i wanna see if she turns up.

My longest cycle off the pill was back in June and that was 32 days! last few months was back to normal at 28! so i am now on CD30 and waiting very impatiently 

Hows you hun? :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo thats very exciting! Hope you get your BFP! x


----------



## buffycat

morning........

Leah, glad that :witch: hasn't turned up yet....fingers crossed that she stays away too!

Nicky....is it your turn to test soon?!

:yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Morning buffycat :) ... I am praying she stays away but not getting my hopes up yet. Although there are no signs of her! My cramps are on and off and very mild :happydance: ..Testing saturday so will let you all know :)


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girlies x 

Nicky - when you testing? x 

Buffy - :hi:

Leah - So pleased the :witch: hasnt shown up yet, have my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## buffycat

Reedy.......just noticed the little words under your name.....nice one......!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy.......just noticed the little words under your name.....nice one......!

:rofl: thanks Buffy x Got have that PMA :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Go Reedy :happydance:.. Go Reedy :happydance: Loving the PMA hun


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!! :wave:

Leah - Fingers crossed she stays away!! 

Reedy - Im loving your PMA too!!

Nicky - Are you going to wait the full 14 days???


----------



## baby.love

Hey Kerry .. How ya been? Yeah i am keeping everything crossed at the moment!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Kerry x How have you been? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris 
How are you? x 
Well done n winning an award :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Aw, thank you! :blush: I got a pair of earrings from my director! :happydance:

I'm doing okay - my whole relaxed approach to this cycle went out the window when I realized I should be in the 2ww. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

:hissy: i am spotting! :cry: i bloody knew it .................. Oh well its a big glass of wine for me tonight.


----------



## Chris77

Oh Leah, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks Chris :hugs:
Its pre-seed and OPK's this month! Plus a huge PMA! I will be pregnant by the new year.


----------



## Chris77

That's the attitude! You go girl! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Leah - :hug::hugs:

Chris - I'm also going for the relaxed approach & so far so good but I'm sure when I remember I'm in the 2ww I'll be like a mad woman :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks girls...I am actually excited about going back to OPK's this month. Last cycle was hard to pin point ovulation to an exact date and that made it frustrating.

I might start using FF again as i find mymonthlycycles isn't as clear.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Leah - :hug::hugs:
> 
> Chris - I'm also going for the relaxed approach & so far so good but I'm sure when I remember I'm in the 2ww I'll be like a mad woman :rofl:

Yeah, it's such a pain in the ass. I can't deal with 2ww's. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im great thanks everyone (sort of) still lots going on at work and with mine and DF's family. Little brother is starting to get better but DF's mother is now getting poorly keeps fainting so is off work as is too afraid to drive.

TTC front NADA to report. Not sure whether to test or let fate decided


----------



## Sambatiki

re: - The 2ww Ive got to a point where I dont care anymore. Does that sound bad?? :shrug: Nonchalant....


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> re: - The 2ww Ive got to a point where I dont care anymore. Does that sound bad?? :shrug: Nonchalant....

That doesn't sound bad. I'm the same way. It's when :witch: is late and I get :bfn: that I start freaking out.


----------



## LeaArr

Good day,

How is everyone?


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Sorry the cowbag got you sweetie!

Lea - :wave:


----------



## baby.love

Hey Lea :wave: Ok this end thanks...Other than the stupid old hag bag :witch: arriving. You ok hun?

Thanks Kerry.... Onwards and outwards this cycle! :lol:


----------



## LeaArr

Been better, but tis the season I suppose. Winter is coming, so everyone is getting sick. 
I am asuming, because I'm sick, the :witch: is confused. I keep spotting, but nothing more than that. I should have stayed in bed today.


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Bring on the POAS addiction!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I think few of us need the encouragement for that Kerry :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: Kerry i was doing so well not POAS last month.... but now i cant wait to start agonizing again as to whether my OPK is positive/negative or close! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

I love it, but this cycle I only POAS about 2 or 3 times!! :rofl: Most unlike me!


----------



## baby.love

Oh as soon as the old hag has buggered off i am gonna be peeing like a mad woman i tell you! But well done you on limiting the addiction :lol:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies

Sorry only just arrived, been writing my CV (I lost my old one when my old comp crashed:dohh:) I am going to get a part-time job (I hope) and try and pay off my debts in case the worst happens and I lose this job :cry: I think I may be in with a chance of a weekend reception job at a local hotel (where I had my wedding reception), I spoke to the reception manager this morning and she thinks they will be recruiting soon, keep everything (not legs) crossed for me! It will only be for 6 months or so so not the end of the world and will hopefully get me sorted!

God DD just rang whilst I was typing this and asked me if she could have a school dinner tomorrow (she normally takes a packed lunch) and I had to tell her no I can't afford at the moment - how rubbish is that!:cry::hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

sorry to be so miserable btw!!


----------



## baby.love

Oh hun its horrid having to tell your kids no :hugs: but i hope this reception job comes through for you.


----------



## Reedy

Hey Tracy x 
Good luck with the reception job x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry, I'm back was in a meeting

Hi Lea :hi: Sorry you're still feeling ill.

Kerry, sorry to hear about DF's mom, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - hope OH's mum is ok x :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey all....back from a crappy meeting now...

Tracy....do you want my job?? am seriously getting annoyed with senior management at the moment....

and Leah.....i'm going to start saying - by Chrimbo too.....at least that way i will have something to look for ward to...... 


growlmad:


----------



## buffycat

oh, and by the way.....

*70 days until Chrimbo!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry only just arrived, been writing my CV (I lost my old one when my old comp crashed:dohh:) I am going to get a part-time job (I hope) and try and pay off my debts in case the worst happens and I lose this job :cry: I think I may be in with a chance of a weekend reception job at a local hotel (where I had my wedding reception), I spoke to the reception manager this morning and she thinks they will be recruiting soon, keep everything (not legs) crossed for me! It will only be for 6 months or so so not the end of the world and will hopefully get me sorted!
> 
> God DD just rang whilst I was typing this and asked me if she could have a school dinner tomorrow (she normally takes a packed lunch) and I had to tell her no I can't afford at the moment - how rubbish is that!:cry::hissy:


I hope you can get that job. Good Luck. :hug:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> oh, and by the way.....
> 
> *70 days until Chrimbo!!!!!!!!*

:argh::shhh:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, good luck getting the new job and keeping your current one. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

DH & I have been married 4 months 2moro :shock: so we're going out for dinner at a gorgeous place in Quorn 
https://www.themanorhouseatquorn.co.uk/

it also reminds me that 4 months ago today I was in sunny Cyprus :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:


TEST!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

That looks lovely Reedy.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :rofl: :rofl: I really wanted my :bfp: before the 18th Dec my EDD but I really dont think that its going to happen.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks girl, Pretty sure I am not though. If :witch: doesn't show up properly by tomorrow, I will test again with FMU.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl, Pretty sure I am not though.Click to expand...

What the hell happened to PMA :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :test: :test: :test: :test:

Tracy - Wishing you loads of luck in getting a P/T job!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl, Pretty sure I am not though.Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell happened to PMA :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Husband talked some practicality in my head. I would rather think that I'm not and get a :bfp: then think that I am and get a :bfn:


----------



## golcarlilly

Manor house looks fab Reedy! 

Thanks for your support girls, I really hope I can find a job!


----------



## baby.love

OMG Lea :test: ..... :wohoo:


----------



## baby.love

buffycat said:


> hey all....back from a crappy meeting now...
> 
> Tracy....do you want my job?? am seriously getting annoyed with senior management at the moment....
> 
> and Leah.....i'm going to start saying - by Chrimbo too.....at least that way i will have something to look for ward to......
> 
> 
> growlmad:

Hopefully we can be xmas bump buddies! :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Manor house looks beautiful Reedy!

Lea, OMG, I don't know how you can stand it! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Manor house looks beautiful Reedy!
> 
> Lea, OMG, I don't know how you can stand it! :rofl:

:rofl: very easily. Being nutters really helps I'm sure :rofl:
:argh:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl, Pretty sure I am not though.Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell happened to PMA :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Husband talked some practicality in my head. I would rather think that I'm not and get a :bfp: then think that I am and get a :bfn:Click to expand...

Totally understand where your coming from x how late is AF?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Manor house looks beautiful Reedy!
> 
> Lea, OMG, I don't know how you can stand it! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: very easily. Being nutters really helps I'm sure :rofl:
> :argh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Kerry, i wanted my bfp before Oct 23rd.......

i know it won't happen though, and i am so dreading that day......


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Kerry, i wanted my bfp before Oct 23rd.......
> 
> i know it won't happen though, and i am so dreading that day......

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl, Pretty sure I am not though.Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell happened to PMA :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Husband talked some practicality in my head. I would rather think that I'm not and get a :bfp: then think that I am and get a :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally understand where your coming from x how late is AF?Click to expand...

Shoulda got it on Monday. I have had off and on spotting since then. Either Phantom bean, or Phantom :witch: Everytime I go to the bathroom and see pink when I wipe, I always think to myself, "I'm out" I need to stop talking to Husband about it. I'm sure he's going more crazy than I am. I tell him that I'm sure it's here now, then later announce that it's just spotting, again. Poor guy.


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Kerry, i wanted my bfp before Oct 23rd.......
> 
> i know it won't happen though, and i am so dreading that day......

:hug::hugs: for you & Kerry x


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I only have spotting as of yet, no proper :witch:. I have sore @@ and they are very veiny. Also very gassy. If I didnt know any better, I would think I was pregnant. :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::ninja::juggle::fool::wohoo::loopy::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl, Pretty sure I am not though.Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell happened to PMA :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Husband talked some practicality in my head. I would rather think that I'm not and get a :bfp: then think that I am and get a :bfn:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally understand where your coming from x how late is AF?Click to expand...
> 
> Shoulda got it on Monday. I have had off and on spotting since then. Either Phantom bean, or Phantom :witch: Everytime I go to the bathroom and see pink when I wipe, I always think to myself, "I'm out" I need to stop talking to Husband about it. I'm sure he's going more crazy than I am. I tell him that I'm sure it's here now, then later announce that it's just spotting, again. Poor guy.Click to expand...

Lea I'm actually getting nervous/excited for you you better test soon or I may just go crazy :tease:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Lea I'm actually getting nervous/excited for you you better test soon or I may just go crazy :tease:

I'll have to :test: tomorrow. I sure wouldn't want to be held responsible for your poor mental health :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Lea I'm actually getting nervous/excited for you you better test soon or I may just go crazy :tease:
> 
> I'll have to :test: tomorrow. I sure wouldn't want to be held responsible for your poor mental health :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I'm half way there already so you may just tip me over the edge :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Ive got all crossed for you. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

God, I swear sometimes the workers here in the cafeteria move slower than molasses! :growlmad: A person can faint from low blood sugar while waiting for their lunch!! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

thanks peeps, your words mean a lot to me..

off home now.....going to cinema tonight to see The Women..

and thanks goodness it is Friday tomorrow......:)


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy enjoy the movie! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I hate slow ppl in general!! Esp when shopping. Has anyone mentioned anything why youre not going to GA??

Buffy - Have fun tonight sweetie


----------



## Reedy

Bye Buffy have a good night x


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I hate slow ppl in general!! Esp when shopping. Has anyone mentioned anything why youre not going to GA??
> 
> Buffy - Have fun tonight sweetie

SIL asked why I wasn't going. I said we're trying to save money and that I had to lay out money up front for school and haven't gotten reimbursed yet so money is $$ until then.


----------



## Chris77

I have a feeling I'm sacrificing yet another fun day in anticipation of a :bfp: that probably won't come. :dohh: My only comfort atm is that some psychic said I'll conceive this month. :rofl: Of course, she's probably just as truthful and accurate as a politician :rofl: :rofl: But she seemed to be pretty legit.


----------



## Reedy

Fingers crossed she's right Chris x


----------



## Reedy

Right my lovelies I'm off home now for some chicken Fajitas :happydance:
hope you all have a lovely night speak to you all 2moro byeeee x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, have a lovely evening!

Oooohh Chicken Fajitas!!! :munch:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I had a physic reading done, palm reading, tarots etc and things where said where scarily true. He said that my dad was dead, that Id go to california with work (2 days later I was told I had won a competition at work to San Fran), he also said that we'd concieve a child within 18 months of coming back from that holiday (also true was on the pill too so wasnt planning it).


----------



## Chris77

WOW! Real freaky!! I wish I could pay this woman for a full reading but DH would absolutely KILL me!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I think you'd be best going to see one in person though.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I think you'd be best going to see one in person though.

I agree with this. Don't tell DH that you spent money on it. Just tell him that you needed girl stuff. He won't question it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Jeez, what is in everyone's lunch today? They all ate the Stupid Salad.

Question from employee: Who's the person I contact for EAP. 
ME: Jane Smith ext 1233 She'll be able to help you.
Employee: But this is for a referral.
ME: Yes, Jane Smith ext 1233

:dohh: WTF? Was what I said in anyway UNCLEAR!!!! :trouble:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> I think you'd be best going to see one in person though.
> 
> I agree with this. Don't tell DH that you spent money on it. Just tell him that you needed girl stuff. He won't question it :rofl:Click to expand...

I agree! :rofl: I really have no idea how the heck they can "read" you through an e-mail.....but I'm not up on all my spirituality clairvoyance and shit so who knows. :shrug: But wouldn't it be really really freaky if she turns out to be right!!! :shock:


----------



## Chris77

BBS - going to lunch. Half way to 4:30! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Freakin' messed up body. Phantom baby, real :witch:. I'm sure of it this time. No pink, just red and a fair bit. Ah well, hopefully we will make a "mistake" this cycle too. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry Leah & Lea - the old hag must be doing the rounds again :hissy: xx


----------



## Chris77

Aw, I'm sorry the :witch: showed. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

:hissy: now I am going to have to wait til December. :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

Ah, better now. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:

December isn't that far off! These months are already going so fast! So, DH agreed to trying in December?


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: You can't beat a little hissy to make you feel better Lea :D x


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo only 5 more posts till im a proper addict!!


----------



## NickyT75

Let the spamming commence!! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Almost there......


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: You cracking me up! :rofl:

Come on girl 2 more!


----------



## NickyT75

Im getting excited now!!! this will be my last ever post as a 'chat happy BnB member'

*Drum roll.......................................................* (can anyone feel the tension??) :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I wonder what's after addict? I saw 1 person with BnB Elite - but have no idea how many posts you have to have for that. :shrug:


----------



## NickyT75

Ta daaaaaa!!! 
:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :bunny: =D&gt;\\:D/:rain: :juggle: :fool: :coolio: :amartass: :smug: :dance: :laugh2: :happydance: :cake: :yipee: :wohoo:

I am sooooooooooo happy!!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Ta daaaaaa!!!
> :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: :bunny: =D&gt;\\:D/:rain: :juggle: :fool: :coolio: :amartass: :smug: :dance: :laugh2: :happydance: :cake: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> I am sooooooooooo happy!!! :cloud9: xx

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

I am very proud of my new found status!! (does that make me a bit sad??!!) lol


----------



## Chris77

Not at all! :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I didn't even notice when I got to Chat Happy :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> December isn't that far off! These months are already going so fast! So, DH agreed to trying in December?

He compromised. He said to wait til new year. I said "So, November?" He laughed and said "December would be a better compromise" to which I replied with "So, December?" :rofl: and he said "yes, as long as the basement is finished" We have to get it done before winter really hits here. December is looking promising. 

I don't think I ever fully explained what happenend to the basement. Hold on...I have piccies. I'll be back in a few mins with the explaination post. 

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> I am very proud of my new found status!! (does that make me a bit sad??!!) lol

Nope. I would be too. Just proves that you are, in fact, an addict though :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> December isn't that far off! These months are already going so fast! So, DH agreed to trying in December?
> 
> He compromised. He said to wait til new year. I said "So, November?" He laughed and said "December would be a better compromise" to which I replied with "So, December?" :rofl: and he said "yes, as long as the basement is finished" We have to get it done before winter really hits here. December is looking promising.
> 
> I don't think I ever fully explained what happenend to the basement. Hold on...I have piccies. I'll be back in a few mins with the explaination post.
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...


Glad for the compromise - ok waiting for piccies....


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I am very proud of my new found status!! (does that make me a bit sad??!!) lol
> 
> Nope. I would be too. Just proves that you are, in fact, an addict though :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/boofcat/congratulations.gif

You make so proud!!! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol

You'll never guess what I've done (haven't done) girls.....?? :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

So, the basement issue(s) (the s comes a bit later in the story :rofl: ). 
This past spring, there was a lot of rain, like 3 weeks of constant storms and heavy rain. Shortly after they stopped, Husband heard a trickling noise coming from behind the storage room wall, kinda like those mini desk fountains iykwim. He took down the wall and saw that the studs were rotted. Didnt find where the leak was coming from though. Just saw the water damage. 
The condo board came in and took a look at the damage and said that they would call someone to come repair it as the foundation is their responsibility. There were 3 other units in our complex that had flooded properly. We have a sump pump in the storage room, so we didnt have any flooding, just damage. The company that originally installed the sump pump came. They are under new ownership now though. They told Husband that the pump was installed incorectly to begin with. They said that they would fix it for us because, technically, it was their fault to begin with. 
Fast forward to this month. Still havent heard from the company that was supposed to fix the sump pump and wall. One of the members of the condo board was calling them every week, now she is calling everyday. Still no word. 
Husband and I got into a scrap about the basement and TTC, and everything. He was acting like it was his house, not our home, and he wasnt telling me anything. I yelled at him and said You are treating me like a girlfriend, not a wife! Not to say that girlfriends would have any less clout in a situation like this if there was shared ownership, but he was making me feel as though I wasnt a proper owner of our home. 
I walked away at this point. He followed a little while later and said that WE are going to figure out what is going on and WE will fix this. He started ripping out walls, and he saw a fault in the foundation, See pics. That was the cause of the leak, and it never should have been there to begin with if the people who poured the foundation originally had done a proper job of it. He continued to rip out drywall, and noticed there was more rotting on the other side of the room from the foundation fault. 
The fricken toilet has a bad leak, and was causing more rotting on the other walls. We are going to have to tear out the bathroom floor, fix the plumbing, get the fault fixed, and rebuild the walls. Wish me luck. :rofl:


https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0573.jpg
https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0572.jpg
https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0571.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

You know how I've been giving PMA a try this month? and 'thinking pregnant'?? :wacko: :rofl:

Well...... I musta been using soooo much PMA that I totally forgot to ring the CBFM trial co-ordinator to request the stuff for my next cycle!! :dohh:

You're sposed to ring them at least a week before :witch: is due & im currently on CD27 of a (usually) 27 day cycle :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

So now I REALLY REALLY need my :bfp: :rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Lol
> 
> You'll never guess what I've done (haven't done) girls.....?? :dohh: :dohh:

what?


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> You know how I've been giving PMA a try this month? and 'thinking pregnant'?? :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Well...... I musta been using soooo much PMA that I totally forgot to ring the CBFM trial co-ordinator to request the stuff for my next cycle!! :dohh:
> 
> You're sposed to ring them at least a week before :witch: is due & im currently on CD27 of a (usually) 27 day cycle :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> So now I REALLY REALLY need my :bfp: :rofl: xx

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> So, the basement issue(s) (the s comes a bit later in the story :rofl: ).
> This past spring, there was a lot of rain, like 3 weeks of constant storms and heavy rain. Shortly after they stopped, Husband heard a trickling noise coming from behind the storage room wall, kinda like those mini desk fountains iykwim. He took down the wall and saw that the studs were rotted. Didnt find where the leak was coming from though. Just saw the water damage.
> The condo board came in and took a look at the damage and said that they would call someone to come repair it as the foundation is their responsibility. There were 3 other units in our complex that had flooded properly. We have a sump pump in the storage room, so we didnt have any flooding, just damage. The company that originally installed the sump pump came. They are under new ownership now though. They told Husband that the pump was installed incorectly to begin with. They said that they would fix it for us because, technically, it was their fault to begin with.
> Fast forward to this month. Still havent heard from the company that was supposed to fix the sump pump and wall. One of the members of the condo board was calling them every week, now she is calling everyday. Still no word.
> Husband and I got into a scrap about the basement and TTC, and everything. He was acting like it was his house, not our home, and he wasnt telling me anything. I yelled at him and said You are treating me like a girlfriend, not a wife! Not to say that girlfriends would have any less clout in a situation like this if there was shared ownership, but he was making me feel as though I wasnt a proper owner of our home.
> I walked away at this point. He followed a little while later and said that WE are going to figure out what is going on and WE will fix this. He started ripping out walls, and he saw a fault in the foundation, See pics. That was the cause of the leak, and it never should have been there to begin with if the people who poured the foundation originally had done a proper job of it. He continued to rip out drywall, and noticed there was more rotting on the other side of the room from the foundation fault.
> The fricken toilet has a bad leak, and was causing more rotting on the other walls. We are going to have to tear out the bathroom floor, fix the plumbing, get the fault fixed, and rebuild the walls. Wish me luck. :rofl:
> 
> 
> https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0573.jpg
> https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0572.jpg
> https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/CIMG0571.jpg

:shock: Oh Dear!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Girls, I'm trying to win $1,000 on the radio. I have to be the 20th caller when the "Santa Song of the Day" comes on. It's going to play next! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! that sounds like a real pain in the ass Lea

Good luck with all that going on in your home!! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, and I forgot to mention that during that scrap, I told him that he had to figure out what it was going to cost to fix the basement, cause I want a baby...I have my priorities :rofl: that was the point when he went downstairs and started ripping out walls. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Damn, the lines are busy! :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Hope that you manage to get it fixed as cheaply and quickly as possible!

Nicky - Youre not going to need the sticks anyway!!


----------



## Chris77

I didn't win!! :hissy: :cry: 

Oh well, will have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Hope that you manage to get it fixed as cheaply and quickly as possible!
> 
> Nicky - Youre not going to need the sticks anyway!!

I second that!


----------



## Chris77

Hey has anyone heard from Owo?


----------



## LeaArr

I haven't.


----------



## NickyT75

:nope: nope me either x


----------



## NickyT75

Hope she's ok... think I'll PM her to check x


----------



## Chris77

I hope she's okay too - I meant to ask yesterday but forgot. :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

She's been online today but hasnt posted since 1st OCT

I left her a message saying the BAW girls are worried about her & hope she's ok x


----------



## Chris77

Oh good, thanks for doing that Nicky. I really hope she's okay!


----------



## NatalieW

What do you think????


----------



## LeaArr

Looks like a CUTE BAW bump!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!! they are AWESOME!!! Yay!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Aw! How cute! Thanks for sharing! :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 
Lea - hope you manage to get your basement sorted x 

Nicky - fingers crossed you dont need the sticks :happydance:

Chris - Sorry you didnt win the money, hope you win it today x 

Kerry - :hi:

Natalie - Fab scan pics hun :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

Nat....your piccies are lovely! are you getting really excited now?:yipee:

now i want one even more!!!! :hissy:

hi Nicky......fingers crossed you don't need any sticks this month too......!

Lea....sorry :witch: came....fingers crossed for next month....


film last night was good, except for the 4 childish teenagers who were sitting behind us....and one of them, boy, her feet stunk!

:rofL


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Nat....your piccies are lovely! are you getting really excited now?:yipee:
> 
> now i want one even more!!!! :hissy:
> 
> hi Nicky......fingers crossed you don't need any sticks this month too......!
> 
> Lea....sorry :witch: came....fingers crossed for next month....
> 
> 
> film last night was good, except for the 4 childish teenagers who were sitting behind us....and one of them, boy, her feet stunk!
> 
> :rofL


Morning Buffy x 
glad the film was good x why do teens have to spoil it though x :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls, how are we all? I am fed up as the :witch: is mucking me about.


----------



## buffycat

morning both!

re the teenagers....well 4 other people asked them to shut up...their phones kept going off (and they had those really annoying phone ringtones) and they kept leaving the room (about 10 times in total) and with 4 of them, that's a lot of traffic!

anyway, film was set in New York which made me sad as i love NY and i'm not sure when i will get to go back there!:hissy:

Leah.....are you still waiting?


----------



## baby.love

I am just really light and that's unusual for me... but hey its only CD2 so all could change yet. 

I hate it when people are ignorant at the cinema it ruins the whole thing.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone xx


----------



## baby.love

Morning Nicky hows you hun?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, 

I have a question - I am due to go for my FSH level blood test tomorrow which should be done between day 2 and 4 of your cycle, my :witch: was due yesterday but as yet is a no show so my question is do I still go - does it still mean I am on day three tomorrow regardless of AF being late or do I have to wait till AF starts and then go on day 2 -4?


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky....:hi:

*it's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy....not sure...

have you done a hpt?


----------



## baby.love

Tracy... I know when i needed tests for PCOS they wanted me to wait till CD3-5. So i did ask if they wanted me to actually wait for AF or just go as if i was on a 28 day cycle, and they said i actually had to wait for AF then go. But i would ring your surgery just to make sure.


----------



## golcarlilly

I just went and POAS in the loo at work and :bfn: :cry: I didn't think I would get:bfp: but you know that little voice that says maybe just maybe...

I think I might ring and ask at the docs?


----------



## baby.love

Awww Tracy hun :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracy Leah & Nicky x 

Tracy - I would ring your doctors & find out hun x 

Feel so sick today & very Bleurgh :cry:
dont know whats wrong with me just couldnt stop crying last night & feel very..........well not myself I hope I'm not coming down with this bug thats going around :hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Morning Reedy... sorry you are feeling sick hun... :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy :hugs: I feel ill too, OH thinks it is stress though, I went to my dance class last night and had a great time then when I got home I ate dinner and just started to feel shaky and cold and headachey, I went to bed at half nine and slept like a log and feel a bit better today.

I just phoned the docs and they are getting a doctor to ring me back to advise.


----------



## Sambatiki

NatalieW said:


> What do you think????

ARRRRGGGHHHH :cry: So cute!!! 

I think Nat Bump is a boy or a girl!!! 

Sorry everyone that poorly :hug:

Tracy - Im sorry I dont have a clue about tests. But I hope it all works out. 

Well I have made a HUGE mistake today. I have sent a buyer for a huge chain of store their buying prices...... but the spreadsheet includes ALL my working out and details of the manufacturer. OMG!!! Im crapping myself I hope they still buy from us!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - :hugs: :hug:

Is there anything really bad on there that would cause them not to buy from you? x


----------



## baby.love

Oh god Kerry i hope it works out ok!


----------



## Sambatiki

There is our Net gross profit on there! ooooppss!!! 

F*ck f*ck f*ckity f*ck!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Kerry :hugs: hope its ok

Reedy & Tracy - sorry you are feeling crappy xx


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG Kerry do you think you will get in trouble? the old receptionist here once sent an invoice to the wrong customer which could have been really bad but luckily they buy a different type of cloth so it didn't really matter :dohh: 

Everyone makes mistakes though so don't worry :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

It is like a morgue here, the factory are laid off today, Saturday and Sunday :hissy: the phone has been busy though!


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....you're only human.....you're allowed to make mistakes....besides.....are the customers brainy enough to understand it?

Reedy....sorry you're still feeling rough, you really are going through the mill a bit atm......hope you feel better soon, if only to enjoy the weekend a little...

and Tracy.....the bfn is not good. i know what you mean about that small little hopeful voice....sometimes i wonder what is worse, getting a bfn or just waiting for :witch: to turn up.....? maybe your flu-like symptoms have had an effect though?

:hugs: for everyone


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks buffy :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy....sorry you're still feeling rough, you really are going through the mill a bit atm......hope you feel better soon, if only to enjoy the weekend a little...

By 1.30pm I'll be fine, but monday morning at 8.30am I'll be back to feeling crap :rofl:

Kerry - oopps but like Buffy said everyone makes mistakes. I used to work for a textile company & someone faxed over one of our QC sheets which had a load of alterations on it (basically we told them it was better than it actually was) :rofl: we all got bollocked for it....never did find out who it was :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll have to sit tight and see what happens!!! 

Thanks for you kind words!! 

Rubbish news too my step father is being made redundant today.


----------



## NickyT75

Grrr its pretty dismal on the work front for everyone ATM isnt it?

Hope things start to look up for us all pretty soon :hug: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

yeah we deserve some good luck!!! 

Nicky - I am counting on your :bfp: this cycle!!


----------



## buffycat

work is a necessary evil as well...:growlmad:

i'm still hoping that i get my promotion this year.....but some conversations that people have had with my manager about me don't bode too well (eg someone was sooo touchy about an email i sent - oh, for heavens sake, people really need to get a thick skin and grow up!)

'tis lovely outside today, very autumnal....would rather be at home as well....


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - Id love my BFP but you arent counting yourself out yet are you? :hugs: xx


----------



## buffycat

Kerry.....you're not out until :witch: gets here....! think positive!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry Girlies..........

<----- Is repeating the PMA mantra!!! :rofl:

But I 'really' dont think its my turn yet. But I know that I'll get my turn soon.


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry hope u r ok, So many people are having a bad time of it at the mo it is just horrible :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

one of the girls really pissed me off the other day, she was in the meeting room (which is right by my desk so I get to hear everything lol) & I heard her say 'but if I lose my job how will I cope I've got a mortgage/rent to pay blah blah blah' & my friend (who's the boss) said well Claire's (me)got a mortgage too & her reply was 'yeah but she's got a husband' WTF what has that got to do with anything she is a single mum therefore if she loses her job she'll get a load of help from the goverment & what will I get???? Jack sh*t because of the fact I have a husband & no kids :saywhat::gun: 

We are all going to struggle, why do some people think that they'll be worse off than others 

sorry rant over lol x 


(just realised there wasnt actually anypoint to that post :rofl:)


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - RANT HUN RANT!!! 

What a stupid cowbag!!! Some ppl are so selfish!! 

Tracy - Thanks sweets.


----------



## golcarlilly

:hug: Claire :hug: Some people have NO idea do they? I had this guy at work going on about how much money he has saved so the short time won't really affect him - I just wanted to tell him to shut the F up!!!


----------



## buffycat

well if he has saved that much, then maybe he was earning too much in the first place?!


----------



## baby.love

God my dogs are insane! Lani hasn't grasped the fact that Maddy has no milk!!! so Maddy is getting proper annoyed now lol.. 

OOOhhhh i forgot to say earlier,, for those of you that have facebook have you seen status shuffle? its fab and rather funny. Sorry pointless post :blush: lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Hello treacle!! :waves: :rofl: Poor Lani

<---- Is hot footing it to FB


----------



## buffycat

darn....i can't get to facebook from work......!!!!!get a big red nasty error saying 'you are being monitored and this site is deemed as being unsuitable'

work is so unfair.....you know i actually think they expect me to work sometimes....how rude! :gun:


----------



## baby.love

More like poor Maddy, i think she is feeling a little bit abused. Lani is a little devil! considering she is only 12 weeks old, my poor Mads bless her i might have to tape her boobies up for her :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love said:


> More like poor Maddy, i think she is feeling a little bit abused. Lani is a little devil! considering she is only 12 weeks old, my poor Mads bless her i might have to tape her boobies up for her :rofl:

Ha ha ha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: You could use Tit tape!!!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lmao Kerry i think i might have to! Lani keeps trying so hard to suckle and Maddy looks at me as if to say wtf!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Wow, you were all quite the chatterboxes today! :D


----------



## buffycat

i love it! some animals have fantastic facial expressions!


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> Afternoon ladies! :hi:
> 
> Wow, you were all quite the chatterboxes today! :D

that's because we have finally made it through to Friday....this week has really dragged for me!

how are you today Chris? :D


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> :hug: Claire :hug: Some people have NO idea do they? I had this guy at work going on about how much money he has saved so the short time won't really affect him - I just wanted to tell him to shut the F up!!!

God how annoying! What an assinine comment to make!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies! :hi:
> 
> Wow, you were all quite the chatterboxes today! :D
> 
> that's because we have finally made it through to Friday....this week has really dragged for me!
> 
> how are you Chris? :DClick to expand...

I'm good, thanks, glad it's Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: at Maddy thinking WTF :rofl:

Hi Chris how are you? x


----------



## Reedy

Just eating a fairy cake that my 5 year old niece made it has a big mound of butter icing on the top yum (warning to self *may feel very sick after*) :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm good thanks Reedy. How are you doing?


----------



## golcarlilly

Buffy - hope they don't deem this site 'unsuitable' :rofl:

My week had dragged on forever, can't wait to go home, only have 5 more days then a lovely week off, can't come soon enough the atmosphere here is just awful - my boss flipped his lid at one of the managers this morning and his wife (who works in the shop) just had a go at one of my colleagues :hissy: it is horrible!!!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks was feeling a bit Bleurgh earlier but as it gets nearer to hometime & the weekend I'm starting to feel better :happydance:

also happy that I'll hopefully get some anniversary :sex: in to tonight :blush: & going by my ticker (not that I trust it) I should be Ov 2moro :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Gosh that's better the dogs are asleep. :wave: hi Chris


----------



## Chris77

Hi Leah!

Reedy, Happy Anniversary and yay for O'ing tomorrow! :happydance: Enjoy the loving! :D


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Chris x


----------



## Chris77

You are most welcome! :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Happy anniversary reedy and have a fab weekend!:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k215/SphinXXXXX/HappyAnniv.jpg


----------



## buffycat

anniversary :sex:....

:rofl::rofl:

hope you have a great anniversary weekend though....do you have anything extra special planned at all?


----------



## NickyT75

Yum! im sitting here eating chicken korma with garlic naan for my lunch :)


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> Yum! im sitting here eating chicken korma with garlic naan for my lunch :)


Hope you are not planning any :sex: later nicky - or hope DH has had it too!:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky - yummy lucky thing!!


----------



## NickyT75

golcarlilly said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Yum! im sitting here eating chicken korma with garlic naan for my lunch :)
> 
> 
> Hope you are not planning any :sex: later nicky - or hope DH has had it too!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: nope no BDing for me towards the end of the 2ww (its bad luck!) :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Yum! im sitting here eating chicken korma with garlic naan for my lunch :)
> 
> 
> Hope you are not planning any :sex: later nicky - or hope DH has had it too!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: nope no BDing for me towards the end of the 2ww (its bad luck!) :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: :rofl: Just some :sex: anytime would be LUCKY for me!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Actually Id be happy with abit of a fumble....... *sighs*


----------



## NickyT75

Im scared we might shake the beanie loose!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Actually Id be happy with abit of a fumble....... *sighs*

:awww: :awww:


----------



## Chris77

I have another slight headache today! :dohh: I'm actually pretty happy about not going to GA tomorrow. When DH has to get up at 6 am (on a Saturday) and I'm still snuggled all warm in the bed (it's only supposed to be a high of 52 degrees tomorrow) with $200 to spend in shopping later in the day, I'll be one happy camper! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im scared we might shake the beanie loose!! :dohh:

Ah, don't worry about that! But I know where you're coming from - that's why I'm not going to GA tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

Chris....i think you have your day all sussed out for tomorrow!

we're off to visit the in-laws who are about an hour away.....we'll probably leave at 9am, and i would much rather be suggled up in bed too.

got my new opks in the post the other day too.....super-speedy service, ordered them on Tuesday, and they were delivered on Wednesday.......so i'll be doing one every day from now on! :D

:yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I understand hun :hug:. But our beanies are going to super super super sticky this time! 

Buffy - :wohoo: for speedy delivery of OPK's!!! 

Chris - Im financially embarassed again so no shopping for me!!! Hope you get lots of bargains!


----------



## buffycat

10quid for 100 plus basal thermometer (not sure if i will be trying that one out though!)

hee hee....fat guy has a major issue he has to deal with! :happydance:

Kerry - any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, Kohl's is having a 70% off sale so I can buy lots of clothes! Although watch, I go and buy a whole new wardrobe and then get preggers in another week or so. :dohh: I'll have to wear everything with the tags still on, so I can return if need be. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:shower::laundry:Buffy - Lots of :hangwashing: :dishes: :iron: and :flasher: on the village green!!! Charity Do on Saturday with Kerryoke!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I have lots of :laundry: and :hangwashing: to do myself. Then watching tv while on the :comp: Do some :paper: and go shopping. Hey, we need a shopping smilie!


----------



## Poshie

I'm tired and fed up........want to go home now..... 

At least I finish at 4.30pm today I suppose. Can't wait for the weekend and I lie in.

Have a good one all :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Poshie :hi: Have a good weekend hun


----------



## Poshie

Cheers Chris. BTW, I noticed you have a ttc journal and I will have a look at that at some point. 

Have a good weekend yourself, won't you :)


----------



## Chris77

LOL Yes Poshie, I'm going to have me a good weekend! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I'm also selling some books on e-bay. Hopefully, they'll sell.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Poshie - I cant wait to get home either!!

Girls what did we decide about fat bloke in a suit pressies?? Are we doing serious or fun gifts!


----------



## LeaArr

I am so freakin' excited. Midwives are now being approved under Alberta Healthcare for low risk pregnancies as of November 1. :yipee: If someone around here wanted a midwife before, they would have to pay out of pocket for it. I am so happy, for myself because I'm going to get pregnant in December (working on the PMA), and for the midwives who work in the province. This is going to be a FANTASTIC change for them. 

On the sadder side of things, 5 people were shot in a bar only 1 block from where I work last night. I hate people. What possesses someone to go into a bar and shoot 5 people. They are still investigating to see if it was gang related, or just random...


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Poshie - I cant wait to get home either!!
> 
> Girls what did we decide about secret santa?? Are we doing serious or fun gifts!

I already know what I'm getting, it's hard to say though. I'm sure anyone you got for SS should be expecting something silly. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi poshie where ya been girl? 

I am bored now, I have done ALL my work and only got phone to answer, I am going to buy :munch:tonight then do :dishes::laundry::hangwashing::iron: tomorrow and probably go to the :loo: a few times (just had to get that smiley in :rofl:) 

very boring weekend looming!


----------



## LeaArr

LeaArr said:


> I am so freakin' excited. Midwives are now being approved under Alberta Healthcare for low risk pregnancies as of November 1. :yipee: If someone around here wanted a midwife before, they would have to pay out of pocket for it. I am so happy, for myself because I'm going to get pregnant in December (working on the PMA), and for the midwives who work in the province. This is going to be a FANTASTIC change for them.
> 
> On the sadder side of things, 5 people were shot in a bar only 1 block from where I work last night. I hate people. What possesses someone to go into a bar and shoot 5 people. They are still investigating to see if it was gang related, or just random...

Oh...Not November 1. April 1. I must have misheard the news program last night.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

That's great about the midwife news but terrible about the bar shooting!! :shock: :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi poshie where ya been girl?
> 
> I am bored now, I have done ALL my work and only got phone to answer, I am going to buy :munch:tonight then do :dishes::laundry::hangwashing::iron: tomorrow and probably go to the :loo: a few times (just had to get that smiley in :rofl:)
> 
> very boring weekend looming!

Tracy, maybe you'll be able to get on a :comp: and we can keep each other company!


----------



## Sambatiki

Or I think we could start a village green :flasher: group??!!!

Lea - Thats crap news on both accounts


----------



## golcarlilly

Whats with the flasher Kerry:rofl:

I will certainly try and get some air time Chris!!

I have just posted on the other forum re: xmas


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Or I think we could start a village green :flasher: group??!!!
> 
> Lea - Thats crap news on both accounts

I don't know, I think the midwife thing is good. The shooting is crap. The problem is that we are starting to become numb to it cause it's happening almost every week here now. And it doesn't matter what part of the city you are in, there are shootings.


----------



## Poshie

golcarlilly said:


> Hi poshie where ya been girl?
> 
> I am bored now, I have done ALL my work and only got phone to answer, I am going to buy :munch:tonight then do :dishes::laundry::hangwashing::iron: tomorrow and probably go to the :loo: a few times (just had to get that smiley in :rofl:)
> 
> very boring weekend looming!

Hello you, how are you diddling? You sound as fed up as me. I'm just really tired and so bored and so need to go home. Nothing exciting planned for the weekend but we had a mega hectic one last (had to work) so DH and I are looking forward to sleeping in.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Or I think we could start a village green :flasher: group??!!!
> 
> Lea - Thats crap news on both accounts
> 
> I don't know, I think the midwife thing is good. The shooting is crap. The problem is that we are starting to become numb to it cause it's happening almost every week here now. And it doesn't matter what part of the city you are in, there are shootings.Click to expand...

That's terrible Lea! :nope:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am sick of hearing about stabbings in the UK seems like some teenager is killed every week! Very Scary!!

Poshie I am ready for home too - only 45 mins to go :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

No-one seemed to notice (or maybe they don't care) in my thread about my 'first opk' that I got a positive yesterday! I was quite chuffed as it was the first time I'd used them and I had one negative the day before then a + the next day. I think it&#8217;s at least an encouraging start for when we do ttc in Dec :)

PS. 15 mins til home for me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Congrats on your OV!!! Not many ppl look in the OV gallery.


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww poshie hun :hugs: I think sometimes posts get overlooked cos there are so many - that is really good for you :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry - you not busy today?


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - Congrats on your OV!!! Not many ppl look in the OV gallery.

I didn't post a picture, I just posted in the 'normal threads' but no-one responded after my positive :(:cry:

PS. Thanks for your congrats :)


----------



## Chris77

I agree - some posts get overlooked especially in the gallery. That's great news though! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Only 20 mins to go and counting :happydance: what is everyone having for dinner, I am getting curry take out from the supermarket :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls i thought i would add some cuteness to the BAW club today with a few picture of my fur babies :) I have just taken these pics today and am loving them :cloud9:


Maddy
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/014.jpg

Maddy & Lani
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/007.jpg

And again(my fave of the girls :) )
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/010-2.jpg

Lani
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/006.jpg


Enjoy :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

not long til hometime - yay!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## golcarlilly

Leah they are sooooo cute!!


----------



## buffycat

poshie - fab news on the opk!!

make sure you take full advantage!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Looks like rain again will no doubt wait till I am packing shopping in car!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Right ladies I am signing off and locking up to go home have a great weekend all of you :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - They look so cute together

Tracy - I cant be bothered today!!


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Hey girls i thought i would add some cuteness to the BAW club today with a few picture of my fur babies :) I have just taken these pics today and am loving them :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Maddy
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/014.jpg
> 
> Maddy & Lani
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/007.jpg
> 
> And again(my fave of the girls :) )
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/010-2.jpg
> 
> Lani
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/006.jpg
> 
> 
> Enjoy :hugs:

Adorable~!


----------



## baby.love

Yeah dont they look so cute together :cloud9: i think they love each other lol


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, we're going to Friendly's for dinner - so it's a hamburger and fries for dinner and Apple Pie Ice Cream for dessert! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm having my Aunt, Dad, and Step-dad over for dinner tonight. I am making perogies and sausage. Cheap and easy, gotta love it. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ooohh I sold my management textbook on e-bay for $90!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Yummy!! I went to a diner in San Fran and had hamburger, fries and a Chocolate Milkshake!! It was huge! I only managed the burger and half the shake.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I'm having my Aunt, Dad, and Step-dad over for dinner tonight. I am making perogies and sausage. Cheap and easy, gotta love it. :rofl:

I LOVE perogies and sausage!! :munch:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ooohh I sold my management textbook on e-bay for $90!! :happydance:

Sweet!! Good for you!! I spent $2000 on text books when I was in college. I am stuck with them cause they were all outdated by the time I was done with them. Stupid new versions of perfectly good texts :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> chris - Yummy!! I went to a diner in San Fran and had hamburger, fries and a Chocolate Milkshake!! It was huge! I only managed the burger and half the shake.

You lightweight! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> chris - Yummy!! I went to a diner in San Fran and had hamburger, fries and a Chocolate Milkshake!! It was huge! I only managed the burger and half the shake.
> 
> You lightweight! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Here here :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha That was when I was thin though!!!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

right.....home time!

hope you all have a fantastic weekend!

for those of you that can....make sure you get lots of :sex: too! i know i will be!

oooh, and i need to know what *perogies *are !!!!


----------



## Chris77

God, everyone at work is ticking me off! :growlmad: :ninja:

The recruiter insists on explaining things to me, that I've already done correctly hundreds of times before with no guidance. Yes, I know I've done this already, you don't need to explain. I'm not a friggin moron!

My boss is being really anal about posters I'm designing and the dude I have to send poster templates to for printing is being a dick. :dohh:

I need to go home. :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> right.....home time!
> 
> hope you all have a fantastic weekend!
> 
> for those of you that can....make sure you get lots of :sex: too!

Bye Buffy, have a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## buffycat

bye Chris - and that is fantastic news on the book sale byt the way!

catch up on Monday!

:wave:


:yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Bye buffycat have a lovely weekend :wave: Oh and as for perogies i have absolutely no idea :lol:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Buffy!!!


----------



## baby.love

Yaaay X Factor and Strictly tomorrow night :wohoo: .. Is it sad that my excitment in life comes from the TV?!


----------



## buffycat

that's my excitement too....i'll be watching stuff i've taped...eg The Nine and Desperate Housewives.....

hugs to you all.....:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

leah - Im going to miss them both! :dohh: Id rather be in front of the TV though!!


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Yaaay X Factor and Strictly tomorrow night :wohoo: .. Is it sad that my excitment in life comes from the TV?!

Mine does as well. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I wanna know what the heck Perogies are too???!!! can someone please explain? :)


----------



## NickyT75

Dough rounds filled with potato, bacon, cheese and sauerkraut filling mixtures, then dropped in boiling water for 5 minutes.

...............Ahh! just googled it!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierogi


----------



## Chris77

They're like dumplings of dough stuffed with various things, potatoes, meat, etc. I'll dig up a pic for ya!


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Nicky - Great minds


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/300px-Ruskie.jpg


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Dough rounds filled with potato, bacon, cheese and sauerkraut filling mixtures, then dropped in boiling water for 5 minutes.
> 
> ...............Ahh! just googled it!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lunch time! :happydance: Then I'll only have 2.5 hours to go! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/300px-Ruskie.jpg

Mmmmm, i can't wait now.


----------



## Chris77

You busy at work today Lea?


----------



## LeaArr

Yup, but my brain is numb. I have loads of work to do, but I just can't be bothered to do it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: I have some work, but can't be bothered to do that either! :rofl: What I have to do would probably take me all of 30 minutes, if that. I wish I had loads of work to do.


----------



## LeaArr

I'm thinking about getting a reading done.


----------



## Chris77

Me too! I was going to use the money that I got from selling my textbook. This way hubby won't know about it. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Oh how did your hubby's doctor appt go?


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, yeah. Forgot about that :rofl: His bloodwork came back abnormal cause of a virus that is going around that he is the lucky receipient of. He has to go for more bloodwork in the middle of January.


----------



## Chris77

Ok, so it's nothing serious?


----------



## LeaArr

We'll see in January, but it doesn't seem that way. The last time he went through months of testing, and he appeared to be fine. At least this time he only has to go in for bloodwork twice. :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girls

I have also been thinking about getting a reading done lately!

Its just not knowing who to see tho...? how do you find someone who isnt a crank??


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> We'll see in January, but it doesn't seem that way. The last time he went through months of testing, and he appeared to be fine. At least this time he only has to go in for bloodwork twice. :)

Glad it doesn't seem serious, will keep fx that it stays that way.


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hey girls
> 
> I have also been thinking about getting a reading done lately!
> 
> Its just not knowing who to see tho...? how do you find someone who isnt a crank??

Nicky, try Rebecca Foster at Godstool.com. She was the one that gave me a free mini reading through e-mail and told me I was right on about conceiving in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## LeaArr

That's what I keep thinking. I don't want to give someone money just to tell me what they think I want to hear. I want an actual reading. 
I have "gifts" of my own. I was thinking if I can hone them a bit more, maybe I won't have to worry about paying someone to do readings for me :)


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> That's what I keep thinking. I don't want to give someone money just to tell me what they think I want to hear. I want an actual reading.
> I have "gifts" of my own. I was thinking if I can hone them a bit more, maybe I won't have to worry about paying someone to do readings for me :)

Oooooo that would be great Lea! :D


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls! 

No fourth witch showed up. Ovulated today!

Had :sex: on friday night at about 1 o'clock in the morning so it was more like saturday morning. And had :sex: today! Fingers crossed ladies!!!
xxxxxxx

P.S. Also sore/sensitive nipples/boobs still!! Heartburn too!!!


----------



## Chris77

Fx for you baby!! :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Morning BAW ladies :hi: 

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Retail therapy went great! :D

Now, it's the dreaded ass Monday again. :dohh: My only consolation is that I am one day closer to the end of my 2ww! :rofl:

See you gals in a few hours! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Only one more week and I'm on holidays. w00t!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies 

Chris - yay for closing in on the end of the 2WW :happydance:

Babyblues - have my fingers crossed for you huni :hugs:

Dinner on friday @ the Manor House was gorgeous & it was lovely to spend a bit of quality time with DH x 
We're going back to the Manor house on sunday for my sister's birthday x 
Had a bit of a crap night saturday night bcus we had to go to someones house for a birthday & I could have cried :cry: never have I ever seen so many shitty parents in one room :hissy: everyone except us was smoking even a girl who was about 30+ weeks pregnant was smoking like a bloody chimney she must have had a about 20 cigerettes in the space of 3 hours :grr:
a girl of 2 was going around the tables drinking people's Vodka :shock: & her mother encouraged it :hissy:
I complimented the same mum on her gorgeous 9 month old baby & her reply was 'no she's not, she's mardy if I'd had her first I wouldnt have had any more (she has 3) I felt like shouting at her 'I WOULD GIVE ANYTHING TO HAVE CHILD EVEN IF IT IS A MARDY ONE, SO THINK YOURSELF F**KING LUCKY' :hissy:
The same mum was set on getting absolutely plastered whether her kids were there or not & I also heard she has several parties at her flat were she gets wasted while her kids are in the next room x
I just looked at them all & thought of all the girls on here, me included, that want a child so desperatly to look after, love & protect yet GOD gives these F**kers kids & not us :cry:

So sorry for the early monday morning rant but it has got me down all weekend :cry:

Hows everyone else??


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh Reedy what a bunch of LOSERS!!!! I would have felt the same way. 

I caved and tested only because Nicky told me I could!!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Omg that is bloody awfull Reedy... and the worst thing is people like that get pregnant at the drop of a hat :hissy: 

On a happier note its my DF's birthday today and we are going to be having a private party later :happydance:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sambatiki

<---- Samba is thinking of crashing Leah's party :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

God what a nightmare Reedy, you did well to stay in the room! Obscene behaviour going on there.

Chris - I didn't realise you were in the 2ww (not read your journal yet) best of luck to you!

Bloody Monday again. Can't be bothered with it! Roll on the weekend:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry & Leah 

Kerry - How many dpo are you? what did the test say?? 

Leah - Happy birthday to your DH :happydance: and have fun at your private party :winkwink:


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> <---- Samba is thinking of crashing Leah's party :rofl:

well i'm going as a nurse :blush: How about you Kerry? lol


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> God what a nightmare Reedy, you did well to stay in the room! Obscene behaviour going on there.

we left after 3 hours I couldnt stay there any longer I wanted to leave as soon as we got there but we had to stay for certain reasons :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> <---- Samba is thinking of crashing Leah's party :rofl:
> 
> well i'm going as a nurse :blush: How about you Kerry? lolClick to expand...

Leah you kinky girl :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> <---- Samba is thinking of crashing Leah's party :rofl:
> 
> well i'm going as a nurse :blush: How about you Kerry? lolClick to expand...

Im going as a dodgy Porn director/producer!! :rofl: :rofl:

Oh sorry girls 13DPO and a :bfn: but I knew that was going to be the case.


----------



## baby.love

Well girls Love by name kinky by nature :rofl: The way i see it is i have a porn star name anyway Leah Love so i may as well live upto it lol


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> God what a nightmare Reedy, you did well to stay in the room! Obscene behaviour going on there.
> 
> we left after 3 hours I couldnt stay there any longer I wanted to leave as soon as we got there but we had to stay for certain reasons :dohh:Click to expand...

Fair enough. On the subject of smoking, my best mate smoked through both her pregnancies. Not like a trooper, but still. I could never do that (part of the reason I have given up) but for some reason she was okay with it. Thank God she had two healthy children. Personal choice I suppose, but I didn't agree with it.


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Well girls Love by name kinky by nature :rofl: The way i see it is i have a porn star name anyway Leah Love so i may as well live upto it lol

Looks like your DH is in for a good night :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Poshie!!! :wave:

Leah I cant believe you have managed to lower the tone already!! :rofl:


----------



## orange-sox

Urgh... off sick today :( feel like complete shit and my boss is coming to my house like he's trying to catch me out or something... harrassment much?


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Poshie!!! :wave:
> 
> Leah I cant believe you have managed to lower the tone already!! :rofl:

Moi lower the tone as if :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

orange-sox said:


> Urgh... off sick today :( feel like complete shit and my boss is coming to my house like he's trying to catch me out or something... harrassment much?

Hope you feel better soon hun x 
Why is your boss coming round?? if it is to check your not well cough all over him :rofl: (only joking obvioulsy)


----------



## Poshie

Hello there Sambitiki, how ar e you doing? :)


----------



## orange-sox

Reedy said:


> orange-sox said:
> 
> 
> Urgh... off sick today :( feel like complete shit and my boss is coming to my house like he's trying to catch me out or something... harrassment much?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon hun x
> Why is your boss coming round?? if it is to check your not well cough all over him :rofl: (only joking obvioulsy)Click to expand...

Not a clue why he's coming round... probably to check i've not headed off shopping for the day or something. I can barely lift myself off the sofa... I'm marooned here with the laptop in my dressing gown... not a pretty sight:rofl:

It'll serve him right if he witnesses me coughing and throwing up... stupid git.


----------



## Poshie

Hi orange-sox, sorry to hear you are poorly. Your boss coming round when you are off sick  sounds like a nightmare to me!? What do you do for a living?


----------



## orange-sox

Poshie said:


> Hi orange-sox, sorry to hear you are poorly. Your boss coming round when you are off sick  sounds like a nightmare to me!? What do you do for a living?

Bit complicated really... I work for a car dealership that's family run. One of the sons (that's the person who's going to visit me) of the big bad boss runs a personal accident claim business and I do all the admin for him, it's just a job to make money while I build up my own little business making wedding favours etc.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for the explanation, it does sound quite complicated! Well best of luck with the visit anyway :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Orange - I cannot believe that he's coming round!!! Cheeky so-&-so!!!! 

Poshie - Im all good thanks. Apart from the :bfn: this morning!! RUBBISH!!! Hows you?


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Im all good thanks. Apart from the :bfn: this morning!! RUBBISH!!!


Sorry you got a :bfn: Kerry :hugs: has AF turned up yet or are you still in with a chance? x


----------



## baby.love

My god girls where has the time gone!? It's almost time to go and get Ethan from school.


----------



## Reedy

I agree Leah this morning does seem to be going pretty quick which is always a good thing when your at work :rofl::happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - time flies when your having fun babe!! 

reedy - No :witch: yet but starting to get the tell tale cramping.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi ladies!

Going to write down symptoms (If any) until :witch: shows (Hope not!)

Getting backache at the mo. But bloody starving!!!!!

Off to have bacon and eggs :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - No :witch: yet but starting to get the tell tale cramping.

I'll have my gfingers crossed for you anyway hun x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Babyblues!!! 

My symptoms are nothing..... nada.... not a hint of a sign!! Slight cramping thats it.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Babyblues!!!
> 
> My symptoms are nothing..... nada.... not a hint of a sign!! Slight cramping thats it.

Aww hun!

My boobs just wont stop being sore! they are killing me when anything touches them!

I'm sure you will get a BFP soon hun. I feel BFP's for quite a few people in the next month!! I have a feeling :D 

I just feel sick and have backache really. 

With soon pains and rumbles by my ovaries.

This is now 1DPO for me. I'm counting the days!!!
xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Babyblues - Hope that the 13day wait goes quick!


----------



## baby.love

I'm back :wave: and Ethan had his best session yet! lots of smiles and no playing up today :happydance: its just typical that now he is settling he has a week off for half term(nxt week) 

So girls what have i missed?


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> My symptoms are nothing..... nada.... not a hint of a sign!! Slight cramping thats it.

Dont give up babes your :bfp: will come soon :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Glad Ethan's still enjoying it!


----------



## orange-sox

Ooooo lunch time, I'm starving... shame I can't bear the thought of anything to eat :( 

How's everyone's day so far? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive eaten all my lunch already!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Eurgh I don't want to wait haha!

2WW! :cry: I won't make it lol I will probably get POAS disease by then!!

How can I make it so time goes by quicker!!! lol

xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

babyblues - You can have my job!!! That has made my 2ww fly by!


----------



## Reedy

My day is going ok so far but very bored & very tired 
I hate getting up when its still dark outside


----------



## Poshie

Sorry, lost my internet connection there for a while (really not good!)

Sorry to hear of your BFN Sambitiki. I'm doing okay thanks. Waiting for Dec to roll on so we can ttc ;)

Talking of lunch I am FAMISHED! In fact, I'm going right now to get some food. Catch you laters.


----------



## Chris77

Hi everyone ! :hi:

Reedy, that's horrible I'm sorry! :hugs:

OMG ladies, my face broke out something awful this morning! :hissy: Even DH commented on it, "_You know your face really broke out, this is so unlike you._ And I'm like yeah thanks for pointing it out........butthole! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Hi everyone ! :hi:
> 
> Reedy, that's horrible I'm sorry! :hugs:
> 
> OMG ladies, my face broke out something awful this morning! :hissy: Even DH commented on it, "_You know your face really broke out, this is so unlike you._ And I'm like yeah thanks for pointing it out........butthole! :dohh:

Morning Chris x 
sorry to hear your face has broken out :hugs: Could it be a sign??


----------



## baby.love

Yum i just ate some homemade chocolate cake :cake: it was sooo good.


----------



## buffycat

afternoon peeps...

sorry....had to do 'w' this morning....we have to basically write our own appraisals (which i do not find easy at all!)

kerry.....sorry about the bfn......i know that even if you expect it it is still sad.......:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :wave: I know what you mean!! I keep telling DF to speak to my face not my vast collection of zits!!! 

GOD I AM BORED!!!! All my department has gone to Hong Kong! :cry: but cinderella has been left behind............ AGAIN!!! 

Nicky where are you??? did you test???


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ! :hi:
> 
> Reedy, that's horrible I'm sorry! :hugs:
> 
> OMG ladies, my face broke out something awful this morning! :hissy: Even DH commented on it, "_You know your face really broke out, this is so unlike you._ And I'm like yeah thanks for pointing it out........butthole! :dohh:
> 
> Morning Chris x
> sorry to hear your face has broken out :hugs: Could it be a sign??Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I was thinking that too!! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Making a baby. This is hilarious! 





There is not one dirty word in it, and it is funny!--





The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy father was to arrive, Mr.Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, 'Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon.' 


Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. 'Good morning, Ma'am', he said, 'I've come to...' 


'Oh, no need to explain,' Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, 'I've been expecting you.' 


'Have you really?' said the photographer. 'Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?' 


'Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat'. 


After a moment she asked, blushing, 'Well, where do we start?' 


'Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there.' 


'Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!' 


'Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.' 


'My, that's a lot!', gasped Mrs. Smith. 


'Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that.' 


'Don't I know it,' said Mrs. Smith quietly.


The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. 'This was done on the top of a bus,' he said. 


'Oh, my God!' Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat. 


'And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider their mother was so difficult to work with.' 


'She was difficult?' asked Mrs. Smith.


'Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look' 


'Four and five deep?' said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement. 


'Yes', the photographer replied. 'And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in.' 


Mrs. Smith leaned forward. 'Do you mean they actually chewed on your, uh...equipment?' 


'It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away.' 


'Tripod?'


'Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very long.' 


Mrs. Smith fainted


----------



## Chris77

Leah - yummy for the :cake: I actually bought a big ass donut this morning. :dohh:

Kerry, sorry you're bored but at least you'll have more BAW time today! :D


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Making a baby. This is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not one dirty word in it, and it is funny!--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy father was to arrive, Mr.Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, 'Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon.'
> 
> 
> Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. 'Good morning, Ma'am', he said, 'I've come to...'
> 
> 
> 'Oh, no need to explain,' Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, 'I've been expecting you.'
> 
> 
> 'Have you really?' said the photographer. 'Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?'
> 
> 
> 'Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat'.
> 
> 
> After a moment she asked, blushing, 'Well, where do we start?'
> 
> 
> 'Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there.'
> 
> 
> 'Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!'
> 
> 
> 'Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.'
> 
> 
> 'My, that's a lot!', gasped Mrs. Smith.
> 
> 
> 'Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that.'
> 
> 
> 'Don't I know it,' said Mrs. Smith quietly.
> 
> 
> The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. 'This was done on the top of a bus,' he said.
> 
> 
> 'Oh, my God!' Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat.
> 
> 
> 'And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider their mother was so difficult to work with.'
> 
> 
> 'She was difficult?' asked Mrs. Smith.
> 
> 
> 'Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look'
> 
> 
> 'Four and five deep?' said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement.
> 
> 
> 'Yes', the photographer replied. 'And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in.'
> 
> 
> Mrs. Smith leaned forward. 'Do you mean they actually chewed on your, uh...equipment?'
> 
> 
> 'It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away.'
> 
> 
> 'Tripod?'
> 
> 
> 'Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very long.'
> 
> 
> Mrs. Smith fainted

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, how are you all today?

I am fed up work is v depressing and my :witch: has not shown yet - now got two :bfn: under my belt, god knows what is going on now - how rubbish!


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww sorry Tracy :hug: :bfn: for me too!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all today?
> 
> I am fed up work is v depressing and my :witch: has not shown yet - now got two :bfn: under my belt, god knows what is going on now - how rubbish!

Oh Tracy, that just sucks monkey ass! :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Chris 

Kerry - sorry you got :bfn: too :cry:

God when will it be our turn?:hissy:


----------



## buffycat

Hong Kong? why have they gone?


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I wish I could tell you. I am definatley losing the will!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - They have gone to the gift fayres. It will be my turn next. However I do get to go comp shopping next week!! Day off to go around the shops!!


----------



## Chris77

That's great Kerry! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Does anyone fancy doing my costings for me????!!!



PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I am REALLY struggling on the motivation front!


----------



## Chris77

Sure, I'll do 'em! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

I also got :bfn: this morning :( 

Grrr! bloody TTC is pissing me off big time! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

I reckon I could get away with it!! However.......... You need to swap something interesting for me to do!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - :dohh: :hug:

Sometimes I wish I could forget about it....... but its always there no matter how hard I try to shake it


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I reckon I could get away with it!! However.......... You need to swap something interesting for me to do!

hmmmmmm.........I don't have anything! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I also got :bfn: this morning :(
> 
> Grrr! bloody TTC is pissing me off big time! :hissy:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: Nothing that sounds like fun!! I'll do that instead!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl: Nothing that sounds like fun!! I'll do that instead!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh ladies, I'm selling a couple of my purses and I sold one to Suz! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Cool where have you listed it??? In Sell/swap etc??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Cool where have you listed it??? In Sell/swap etc??

Yep! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Well the cramps are starting........... the :witch: is on her way soon :cry:

Did anyone hear back from Owo


----------



## Chris77

Oh no Kerry! :hugs:

No, I haven't heard anything from Owo. :shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope shes ok! 

I'll PM her.


----------



## NickyT75

No i havent seen her around either - hope she's ok xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I left a message on her visitor board says shes online. I hope she hasnt forgotten about us. :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

As long as she's ok tho hey? :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im guessing she is ok!!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh this is a revelation to me, didn't know we can sell stuff on here, I have some listings on ebay at the moment, trying to make some extra cash! I am off for a nosey!


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, that's what I'm doing too! I've made $98 so far! :happydance: I have about a hundred (no exaggeration) books that I'm trying to sell as well.


----------



## baby.love

Chris i love reading. I am reading Lipstick Jungle at the moment so i am refusing to watch it on TV! Its sooo good. But my favorite author has got to be Dan Brown


----------



## Chris77

I loved the Davinci Code by him! Great book! :thumbup:

I'm mostly a horror novel reader but have books by Philippa Gregory and Nora Roberts as well. Excellent authors! :thumbup:


----------



## baby.love

The davinchi code was a great read, angels and demons is mind blowing though.... it took me away completely. 

I like horror but i do find i don't sleep aswell :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> The davinchi code was a great read, angels and demons is mind blowing though.... it took me away completely.
> 
> I like horror but i do find i don't sleep aswell :rofl:


:rofl::rofl: Haven't read angels and demons yet, will have to now! :D


----------



## baby.love

I read a book about Jack the Ripper once and my god i laid awake for hours! But Chris i would highly recommend Angels and Demons


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - You HAVE to read angels and demons much better than the davinchi code!!


----------



## baby.love

Isn't it fantastic Kerry?


----------



## Chris77

Oooooooh I'm getting all excited now! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

The Davinci code was way too confusing for me lol - much too much thinking required!!


----------



## NickyT75

I love crime books - like police/medical examiner sort of stuff :)

Tess Gerritsen is my fave 

Chris do you have any James Patterson? or this kind of genre?


----------



## Reedy

I loved the da vinci code I read it in 3 days while I was on holiday I couldnt put it down x Angels & Demons is good too x 

I love Sophie Kinsella at the moment, think she's fab x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I love crime books - like police/medical examiner sort of stuff :)
> 
> Tess Gerritsen is my fave
> 
> Chris do you have any James Patterson? or this kind of genre?

I believe I do! I'll have to check when I go home. No James Patterson but do have mysteries.


----------



## NickyT75

Is Sophie Kinsella chick lit Reedy?

I dont really like this sorta thing coz I find them too predictable & slushy lol


----------



## NickyT75

Ha ha! I like quite sick & gory stuff (maybe im a bit strange?) but I like things about serial killers & things like that... horrible but strangely fascinating lol


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Is Sophie Kinsella chick lit Reedy?

Yeah it is Nicky & they are pretty predictable but funny too x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Ha ha! I like quite sick & gory stuff (maybe im a bit strange?) but I like things about serial killers & things like that... horrible but strangely fascinating lol

OMG!!! So does my SIL!!!!!!!! She has tons of books on serial killers.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I love Chick books too!!! Dead easy to pick up and put down.

I cant read nasty stuff gives me nightmares!!!


----------



## baby.love

For those that like a girly book, My best friends girl by Dorothy Koomson is a lovely read, very weepy in places but so well written.

I am getting more into the gritty books... sex and murder in one book is a 5* for me :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - I love Chick books too!!! Dead easy to pick up and put down.
> 
> I cant read nasty stuff gives me nightmares!!!

I'm the same Kerry x 

Has anyone seen the videos of thier bumps moving in Pregnancy club?? ddepressing but so amazing at the same time just cant wait for that x


----------



## baby.love

Reedy there was a link somewhere that showed a baby crying in the womb... it was so sad i just sat and cried when i saw it.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive read my best friends girl.... Brilliant!!!

Yes seen the moving bumps......... *sigh* I want one.


----------



## baby.love

I have a bump.. unfortunately I'm not pregnant and the only time it moves is when i have wind :lol:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> I have a bump.. unfortunately I'm not pregnant and the only time it moves is when i have wind :lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: mines doing that now :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love said:


> I have a bump.. unfortunately I'm not pregnant and the only time it moves is when i have wind :lol:

Me too!! If I breathe out hard enough Im sure I could pass for 8months gone


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Yes seen the moving bumps......... *sigh* I want one.

me too :cry:


----------



## baby.love

when AF is here i get a period belly! I actually find myself stroking it as if i was pregnant :blush: And as for 8 months pregnant Kerry if i push mine out i look about 2 years overdue lol


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love said:


> when AF is here i get a period belly! I actually find myself stroking it as if i was pregnant :blush: And as for 8 months pregnant Kerry if i push mine out i look about 2 years overdue lol


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## baby.love

Oh well at least my period belly is a substitute till i get the real thing again... I am just making an effort not to push it out too much :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha ha ha Shall we do a period belly bump thread??? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> when AF is here i get a period belly!

I havent even got that excuse :dohh: mines just an all year round fat tummy :blush:


I have the nice big oven I just need the bun :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Day Ladies,

There is no question it's a Monday.


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> ha ha ha ha ha Shall we do a period belly bump thread??? :rofl:

I'd die of embarrassment posting a pic of my jelly belly! so i'll pass on that one :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - HIYA :wave:

Leah - WIMP!!!!


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for posting on my OPK thread - that was sweet of you (I have thanked you on the actual thread too).:hug:

How are you today?


----------



## baby.love

:ninja: I aint a wimp Kerry lol... just dont want to scar peoples eyes with the sight of my belly :lol:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls. To pass time I am going to start doing Ebay! Selling stuff for when I do get pregnant so I can get some more pennies!!! xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck with your ebay!! Babyblues

Whats everyone having for tea tonight???


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Yes seen the moving bumps......... *sigh* I want one.
> 
> me too :cry:Click to expand...

me three :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Oh please ladies, I already look about 5 months pregnant - Actually, I have seen some photos of women who are 30 weeks pregnant and they are SMALLER than me!! :


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I'm feeling funky. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Funky???? 

As in..........https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lmH61C8cmG8


----------



## baby.love

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:Woop woop come on girls


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Funky????
> 
> As in..........https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lmH61C8cmG8

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I havent got speakers on my computer at work :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

play that funky music!!!


----------



## Reedy

Right my lovlies I'm off home hope you all have a good evening 
speak to you all 2moro x x x x


----------



## baby.love

:wave: bye Reedy xx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave:


----------



## buffycat

wow....that's a first.....i don't think i have ever been first on in the day before!

:yipee:


----------



## orange-sox

hey buffy! 
How are you today?
I'm off work again, i got literally no rest yesterday after the constant phone calls!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy & Orange-Sox 

OS - sorry to hear your still not well :hugs: did your boss come over to check on you? x


----------



## orange-sox

Reedy said:


> Morning Buffy & Orange-Sox
> 
> OS - sorry to hear your still not well :hugs: did your boss come over to check on you? x

Certainly did... twice, and I had three other people from work sat at the bottom of my drive too. 

I didn't really care about the visits, it was the phone calls all the time that pissed me off... "are you coming in tomorrow", "how do I do so and so", "where's so and so".... it's not like I hide everything. There's a list of instructions on my desk pad that says where everything important is kept.... 

I just wish I could rest and switch off :(:cry:


----------



## Reedy

orange-sox said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Morning Buffy & Orange-Sox
> 
> OS - sorry to hear your still not well :hugs: did your boss come over to check on you? x
> 
> Certainly did... twice, and I had three other people from work sat at the bottom of my drive too.
> 
> I didn't really care about the visits, it was the phone calls all the time that pissed me off... "are you coming in tomorrow", "how do I do so and so", "where's so and so".... it's not like I hide everything. There's a list of instructions on my desk pad that says where everything important is kept....
> 
> I just wish I could rest and switch off :(:cry:Click to expand...

Thats not fair hun how are you supposed to get better with all that going on & I would tell your boss that too x 
Ring him & tell him you would appreciate it if people didnt call you today because the more people call the more time you will be off work bcus you wont be getting the rest you need to get better x explain to him that all instructions are on your desk x :hugs:


----------



## orange-sox

Reedy said:


> Thats not fair hun how are you supposed to get better with all that going on & I would tell your boss that too x
> Ring him & tell him you would appreciate it if people didnt call you today because the more people call the more time you will be off work bcus you wont be getting the rest you need to get better x explain to him that all instructions are on your desk x :hugs:

Lmao! It's my boss that's doing it! I keep telling him I'm trying to rest and he goes, "oh yeah, you're ill aren't you...."

He knows the instructions are on my desk, he just thinks he's going to catch me out at ikea or something, he's from a very paranoid family - they all think we're out to get thme... nutters. 

Anynoodles, enough of my moaning, how is everyone's day so far?


----------



## Reedy

My day is ok so far thanks x been given one of the most boring jobs to do ever but hoping my day will go quick x 


Did anyone watch that programme last night 'extrordinary animals in the womb'


----------



## buffycat

right...now back..

i lost 2.5lb - yay!
:yipee::wohoo:

only thing is, i am now between sizes, the smaller size is a tad too smug, yet the larger lookd very baggy!


----------



## orange-sox

buffycat said:


> right...now back..
> 
> i lost 2.5lb - yay!
> :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> only thing is, i am now between sizes, the smaller size is a tad too smug, yet the larger lookd very baggy!

YAY on the 2.5lbs:happydance:

Boooooohissssss on the inbetween! No fun! :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

fab news on the weight loss Buffy :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

thanks guys....i just have another 2stone 4.5lb to go!

maybe i should do a ticker like you orange-sox!


----------



## Reedy

Your doing really well Buffy so I'm sure it wont take too long x x x


----------



## buffycat

9 more weih-ins before chrimbo, so my aim is to get down to lose 13.5;bs....that will take me to the next 'stone' marker....

Reedy - are you feeling better now, sorry i forgot to ask earlier in the week.....:dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi all! 

OS - Your boss is a control freak!! Hope your feeling better

Buffy - :wohoo: Congrats on the weight loss!! You are doing so well!! 

Reedy - How ya feeling?


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> 9 more weih-ins before chrimbo, so my aim is to get down to lose 13.5;bs....that will take me to the next 'stone' marker....
> 
> Reedy - are you feeling better now, sorry i forgot to ask earlier in the week.....:dohh:

Aw thank you hun I'm feeling loads better today thanks x x x 
Just keep feeling sick but not classing it as a symptom bcus I always feel sick :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

sorry not been around been busy again! :witch: still not arrived, will be a week late tomorrow, no idea what is going on with her but POAS again this morning and still :bfn: ???

Only 3 days to go till my lovely week holiday - can't come soon enough the atmosphere at work is dire - my boss is off sick today first time in 3 1/2 years I think it must be stress


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies! :hi: How is everyone?

Buffy, way to go on the weight loss :thumbup:

Reedy, know what you mean about always feeling sick! :rofl: Same here!

Very sleepy this morning girls and quite moody. Other than that I'm just peachy.


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, sorry about the :bfn: but that's fab about holiday coming up soon! :D


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 

Tracy - sorry you got a BFN :hugs:
yay about the weeks holiday though x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave: sorry you are cranky have a :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Aww thanks Tracy :hugs:

Think AF may be on her way.


----------



## buffycat

Reedy...you really are a poorly rabbit at the moment....do you have any ideas about why you might be feeling poorly all the time?

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya tracy

Sorry you got a :bfn: I 2 lines but unfortantley its was an evap really good one too :cry: had me all excited!! Lets hope our :bfp:'s are playing hide and seek!!! 

Grrrrr all that BNB'ing I did yesterday has made me fall behind slightly?? :blush: Ooops got more costings to do.!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy.....i'm so sorry about the BFN, that would have been a loevly way to start winding down to your holiday with, especially with work being the way that it is at the moment. Plus, having :witch: on holiday is crap.......

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy...you really are a poorly rabbit at the moment....do you have any ideas about why you might be feeling poorly all the time?
> 
> :hugs:

Havent got a clue Buffy I think its a bit silly if I go to the doctors bcus I'm never sick just sometimes feel a bit icky I'm normally ok once I've eaten x
I'm just Odd :rofl:
Thanks for the hug though x


----------



## Chris77

Aww Kerry :hugs: If it makes you feel better I got a bfn too this morning (at 7 dpo no less what a boob I am! :dohh:)
But, my heart fell to the floor when I THOUGHT a second line was appearing......but alas, only one line was present. 

Although I'm not quite sure exactly how many dpo I am - I had O pain and EWCM from the 10th-14th so I'm guessing I O'd somewhere in there. But then a couple of days later I had O pain again that lasted about 3 days but then went away - I attributed it to my cysts that I get but I'm afraid now that I was really ovulating then and missed the boat. :hissy: No idea :shrug: I think I'll contact that psychic again today - I just can't stand this!!


----------



## buffycat

Chris...sorry about your bfn too.....it isn't fair....we really need for everyone here to get their bfn.........

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I think you should get checked over just in case :hug:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Chris...sorry about your bfn too.....it isn't fair....we really need for everyone here to get their bfn.........
> 
> :hugs:

I'm hoping you meant :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, a co-worker just said to me just as she's passing me in the hallway.... "No babies yet? Because you know that's the next step, BABIES" I'm like , "NO, no babies God hasn't decided to bless us yet." And thank you soooooooo very much for reminding me, yet again, that I am not pregnant (as if I could forget) :hissy: WTF??!!?! I really really HATE HATE HATE it when people ask questions like this - none of your fucking business whether there's a baby or not!!!! Go away!!

Sorry - rant over. Told ya I was cranky. :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Okay, a co-worker just said to me just as she's passing me in the hallway.... "No babies yet? Because you know that's the next step, BABIES" I'm like , "NO, no babies God hasn't decided to bless us yet." And thank you soooooooo very much for reminding me, yet again, that I am not pregnant (as if I could forget) :hissy: WTF??!!?! I really really HATE HATE HATE it when people ask questions like this - none of your fucking business whether there's a baby or not!!!! Go away!!
> 
> Sorry - rant over. Told ya I was cranky. :cry:

people seriously need to start thinking before they say stuff :hissy:
We had this on saturday by my uncle & bcus we told them 'not yet' my BIL & my uncle thought this was the cue to tell DH is wasnt up to the job "as a joke" f**kers :grr: I think it just nasty & really annoys me when my BIL does this as its not the first time bcus him & my sister concieved first time with both of thier daughters anyone else that doesnt achieve this is not as good as him :hissy: they dont know we're trying so dont think he know what he's saying is offensive


----------



## Chris77

:hugs: Reedy. I'm sorry you're getting it too. :hugs: I swear, why do some people think that it's any of their business? What if I just lost a baby or found out that I could never have children. Some people are just insensitive heartless assholes. If you wanna strike up a conversation, ask me about the friggin weather! Not my reproduction!!! :grr:


----------



## buffycat

yes Chris...that was my freudian slip!

it is really crap when people say things like that though......especially from the people that seem to have had no issues in conceiving......:growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

Amen!!


----------



## Chris77

Gosh, I'm falling asleep here at my desk. I have Mahjongg tomorrow night and a jewelry party on Friday night and quite honestly I seriously feel like cancelling both. I just want to curl myself up and stay in bed. :cry: I am having the worst PMS in history! :cry: :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> :hugs: Reedy. I'm sorry you're getting it too. :hugs: I swear, why do some people think that it's any of their business? What if I just lost a baby or found out that I could never have children. Some people are just insensitive heartless assholes. If you wanna strike up a conversation, ask me about the friggin weather! Not my reproduction!!! :grr:

Exactly!!! why do people have to ask :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Insensitive Bar-stewards!!! 

Today if Im honest Im on a real downer. I did something when I was 17 that Im not proud of and have regretted it for a very long time. (I dont want to spell it out here for obvious reasons) Im now wondering whether I damaged my body doing what I did. Not a day goes by when I dont wonder 'what if'. So fed up!

Sorry to put a dampener on things


----------



## LeaArr

:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hun, I am sure that whatever you did has NOTHING to do with your abilities to conceive and carry a child to term. :hugs: Have you spoken to a doctor about it? Maybe he/she will be able to put your mind at rest. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

:hugs: for you Kerry......

a friend of mine has just had a baby...she's 30, and has thought about 'what if' since she was 20.........


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea! :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin'


----------



## Chris77

Missed you yesterday. How was your weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

Umpty here has tears in her eyes.

I was so afraid to say anything because I thought I might be judged. I should have known better than that.

Thank you for understanding or atleast maybe trying too. If you want to know the whole picture I'll PM you. 

Chris - Logically I know that there's no reason why I could be damaged. Im worried the docs will think Im being irrational and stupid. 

:hug: Cant wait to go home!!! 

Naughty Kerry is going to have to take work home!! Teach me to be on here.


----------



## buffycat

hankie in the cyber post for you......

we can't judge you....you had reasons, just like my friend did. You did what you believed was the right thing for everyone involved. 

I actually think that you are very brave....not only for what you did then, but for what you are going through now and the last few months......

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Kerry - you can PM me hun. I won't judge you! :hugs: :hugs: I don't judge people, nobody is perfect and we have all made mistakes in life or have done something we've regretted later on. It doesn't make us bad people. It's a learning experience, we learn from them and move on. :hugs: 

I'm sorry you have to take work home! That's crap! I'd help you out if I could!


----------



## Reedy

kerry :hugs: we would never judge you sweetie, you did what you did bcus at the time it was for the right reasons x it does not make you a bad person it makes you a very brave person x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I'll PM you when I get home. 

Thanks so much it means alot!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I'll PM you when I get home.
> 
> Thanks so much it means alot!

Okay and you're welcome. :hugs:

Now cheer up dammit! I don't like this! :nope:

Just kidding hun - you have every right to feel down atm. We all need those days I think. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I was thinking exactly the same!!!!! 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/Charleston-Dancing.jpg

Who can get the funniest tag line for this picture?


----------



## Chris77

Certainly not I - I'm still in a brain fog. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

right, i'm off for my flu jab now...

will speak to you both tomorrow

Kerry....keep smiling.....and Chris.......hope the rest of the day doesn't drag too much.....

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Missed you yesterday. How was your weekend?

My weekend was shit. Check the ticker.


----------



## Sambatiki

Beryl and Enid where wishing they had put a tena lady on. Most embarassing in male company!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Thanks for today

Lea - :hug: What happened? :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

My basement rotted. We are going to have to use our savings to fix it. I can't bring a child into this world without a safe, healthy home for it to live in, and I can't try without knowing that if something else happens, we have the money on hand to take care of it. this sucks. I am broken hearted.


----------



## LeaArr

Lea got drunkety drunk drunk this weekend.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> My basement rotted. We are going to have to use our savings to fix it. I can't bring a child into this world without a safe, healthy home for it to live in, and I can't try without knowing that if something else happens, we have the money on hand to take care of it. this sucks. I am broken hearted.

Lea I'm so sorry hun :hugs::hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Fingers crossed I will win the lotto :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry I know a couple of people in your position (assuming it is what I think it is) (both very close to me) and although they have moments of 'what if' they know if they had chosen any other option their lives would have been completely different, they are both very succesful in business and although neither have kids yet I am sure they will, they were 15 and 17 and although a long time ago (one is 42 and the other 35) it wasn't the dark ages then and I think there is very little chance that they will have any lasting after effects. 

Big Big :hugs: to you hun and pm me if you like :hugs:

I am off home now so catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Im so sorry sweetie. RUBBISH! :hug: I dont blame you for getting pissed either. 

Tracy - Thanks

I wish we all lived close by. Would be so nice to meet everyone properly, and I wouldnt be embarassed that you knew the position of my cervix and that everytime I popped to the loo Im on knicker watch! Dear friends for life. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea, I am soooo sorry hun! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Im so sorry sweetie. RUBBISH! :hug: I dont blame you for getting pissed either.
> 
> Tracy - Thanks
> 
> I wish we all lived close by. Would be so nice to meet everyone properly, and I wouldnt be embarassed that you knew the position of my cervix and that everytime I popped to the loo Im on knicker watch! Dear friends for life. :hug:

I'm with you on that one! :hugs: I tried to get DH to move to England if Obama gets elected but he said we can't because he won't find a job. Oh well, I tried! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - You'd get a job here fine!! You can live with me in out 1 bed cottage!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Lea - Im so sorry sweetie. RUBBISH! :hug: I dont blame you for getting pissed either.
> 
> Tracy - Thanks
> 
> I wish we all lived close by. Would be so nice to meet everyone properly, and I wouldnt be embarassed that you knew the position of my cervix and that everytime I popped to the loo Im on knicker watch! Dear friends for life. :hug:
> 
> I'm with you on that one! :hugs: I tried to get DH to move to England if Obama gets elected but he said we can't because he won't find a job. Oh well, I tried! :rofl:Click to expand...

You could always move to alberta too. We have a conservative minority. Better than Obama!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - You'd get a job here fine!! You can live with me in out 1 bed cottage!! :rofl: :rofl:

Let's all move into Kerry's one bed cottage :rofl: Sleepover parties every night. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Lea - Im so sorry sweetie. RUBBISH! :hug: I dont blame you for getting pissed either.
> 
> Tracy - Thanks
> 
> I wish we all lived close by. Would be so nice to meet everyone properly, and I wouldnt be embarassed that you knew the position of my cervix and that everytime I popped to the loo Im on knicker watch! Dear friends for life. :hug:
> 
> I'm with you on that one! :hugs: I tried to get DH to move to England if Obama gets elected but he said we can't because he won't find a job. Oh well, I tried! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You could always move to alberta too. We have a conservative minority. Better than Obama!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Very true!


----------



## Chris77

OMFG!!!! I am seriously gonna smack someone upside the head today! Been working on Veteran's Day Posters for my job per my boss' request. He's being so friggin anal, about how he wants 2 posters and the second poster has to be the exact same one we used last year. But last year, we had a different distributor (who I send the poster templates too with what I want and then they create it into a big poster) and this guy is doing NOTHING right. The only thing that looked really good was the first sample that my boss didn't like because he just had to have 2 posters - one with employee's who are veteran's and the other with employee's whose family members are on active duty. I keep explaining to my boss how difficult the distributor is being that I keep explaining and explaining what he wants done and he keeps doing it WRONG! Then, when I have to tell the distributor to do it over, he gets mad at ME!! :growlmad: I had nooooooooo problems with the other 2 distrubitors we used...none whatsoever and it's getting more complicated because my boss won't listen to me b/c he's being an anal jackass! :grr: :grr:

I'm about to just take the templates and bring them to a Kinko's because the distributor is a fucking moron who doesn't know his ass from a hall in the wall!! :grr:

Really not a good thing to have happen today when I'm cranky as all hell and is literally quite capable of throwing something across the room!!

AF must be on her way! And from the feel of my outrage she's coming later today or tomorrow.


----------



## LeaArr

:grr: indeed.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Your boss is a NOB HEAD! 

Lea - Yeah!!!! Lets have a commune!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

crap is that the time..

Byeeeee talk later xx


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good evening girl


----------



## Chris77

Seriously, I just don't know why my boss had to use 2 separate templates - I understand the need for 2 posters but why different templates? That was the only thing that was right and it looked really good. But noooooooooooooooooooooo Mr. Anal Jackass of the Month just HAS to have 2 different templates thereby making things a shit load more difficult than they have to be. Meanwhile, the 2 different templates looks really really stupid. :growlmad: 

Ok sorry.......rant over

I work in a psych hospital too - they may need to find me a bed soon! :rofl: (Incidentally, I work in the same hospital where I was hospitalized 2 times and my mother 4 times)


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :hugs: Talk to you later!


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I hate to leave you right now but I gotta get out of here for an hour - while I still have hair on my head!!!

BB in an hour hun. xx


----------



## LeaArr

That's cool. See you soon.


----------



## Chris77

Back


----------



## LeaArr

Yay!


----------



## Chris77

Slightly calmer. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am so freakin' calm right now I could go into a coma. I wish I could send you some of my calm.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Me too! God, I really need a valium!! :rofl:

But, at least dip shit got poster #2 correct! :D


----------



## LeaArr

Thank goodness for small favours hey?


----------



## Chris77

Seriously, but now it has to pass my boss's inspection. He better like it or I'll throw something at him. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I just want my holidays now. I want to sleep for a week. I am so tired and numb now.


----------



## LeaArr

Hehe. So, my friend, who's husband kissed my cousin, just got offered a job at my office. This is going to be interesting. Husband works with her husband. I can see the trainwreck coming, and I am going to be working with her, and husband is going to be working with him. Who will get custody of the friends :rofl: sorry if that was in poor taste, expecting a marriage to end and all, but I just think this is getting more and more akward.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Hehe. So, my friend, who's husband kissed my cousin, just got offered a job at my office. This is going to be interesting. Husband works with her husband. I can see the trainwreck coming, and I am going to be working with her, and husband is going to be working with him. Who will get custody of the friends :rofl: sorry if that was in poor taste, expecting a marriage to end and all, but I just think this is getting more and more akward.

:rofl::rofl: Yeah, it really is awkward. You'll have to keep me updated!


----------



## LeaArr

for sure. I think she starts tomorrow. She said she would call me tonight with details. That's kinda exciting.


----------



## Chris77

Very exciting!!

Wait........is that the theme to the Young and the Restless I hear in the background?!?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yup, and I get to watch it every day now :rofl:

Have you gotten your new phone yet?


----------



## Chris77

No not yet. UGH, DH is absolutely KILLING me!!!!!!! But now I told him to wait and get it for me for Xmas. I was tired of his you'll get it at such and such a time, only to not get it then, so I said, "Look I want it for Xmas" to which he agreed. But in the meantime, he won't activate texting!!! I swear to God why are all men such ball busters?!?!?!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey gals!

Chris - Might I suggest the ole english way to punish the village idiot (office idiot in your case) the tradition way. Stick him in the stocks and we can throw rotten veg at him!! or maybe a brick or 2!!


----------



## NatalieW

hey girls, how are we?

I;m over my morning nausea and not so tired now.

I am play fighting with my cats xx


----------



## Chris77

Well, at least my boss liked the 2nd poster. Thank the Lord!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> Chris - Might I suggest the ole english way to punish the village idiot (office idiot in your case) the tradition way. Stick him in the stocks and we can throw rotten veg at him!! or maybe a brick or 2!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh Nat lovely to see you & chuffed that the MS is over!! :wohoo: Time to really start enjoying bump!! 

By the way does Nat Bumpy have a name???


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nat! :hi:

Glad you're feeling better hun. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

well Nana is calling bump Algenon (can't spell it) and Sam is calling it sprog...

So it has various names.. I can't wait to find out the sex.

I have still gone off all sweet things and don't like stir frys anymore but I do like crispy chilli beef!!! yumm


----------



## LeaArr

That is so exciting. I am glad you are feeling better


----------



## LeaArr

There was a posting at work for a job that I wanted. I didn't think I would get an interview. I got a call from the supervisor asking me to meet her for a chat. I got really excited. Then when I got there to talk to her, it seemed that they were just meeting with me to humor me. ugh. I hate that feeling.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> No not yet. UGH, DH is absolutely KILLING me!!!!!!! But now I told him to wait and get it for me for Xmas. I was tired of his you'll get it at such and such a time, only to not get it then, so I said, "Look I want it for Xmas" to which he agreed. But in the meantime, he won't activate texting!!! I swear to God why are all men such ball busters?!?!?!

Tell him that Lea orders him to allow you texting!! I will...well, I don't know what I will do but it won't be good!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh good luck Lea, I'll keep my fx for you!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> No not yet. UGH, DH is absolutely KILLING me!!!!!!! But now I told him to wait and get it for me for Xmas. I was tired of his you'll get it at such and such a time, only to not get it then, so I said, "Look I want it for Xmas" to which he agreed. But in the meantime, he won't activate texting!!! I swear to God why are all men such ball busters?!?!?!
> 
> Tell him that Lea orders him to allow you texting!! I will...well, I don't know what I will do but it won't be good!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I know I keep bugging him about it everyday - in the past I'd just withhold sex from him, but since we're TTC I can't do that now! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alright chickadees home time! :happydance: See you tomorrow if not later tonight. :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Natalie x
glad to hear ms has gone & you can start enjoying your pregnancy :hugs::hugs:

Chris - hope 2moro is a better day for you & glad your boss was finally pleased with the second poster x 

Lea - cant believ they did that just to humour you :grr:

Kerry - can me & DH come live with you in your cottage too :blush::rofl: I dont want to be left out :blush:

DH is watching Arsenal play so very bored :help:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> No not yet. UGH, DH is absolutely KILLING me!!!!!!! But now I told him to wait and get it for me for Xmas. I was tired of his you'll get it at such and such a time, only to not get it then, so I said, "Look I want it for Xmas" to which he agreed. But in the meantime, he won't activate texting!!! I swear to God why are all men such ball busters?!?!?!
> 
> Tell him that Lea orders him to allow you texting!! I will...well, I don't know what I will do but it won't be good!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I know I keep bugging him about it everyday - in the past I'd just withhold sex from him, but since we're TTC I can't do that now! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Alright chickadees home time! :happydance: See you tomorrow if not later tonight. :wave:

Have a good night.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Hi Natalie x
> glad to hear ms has gone & you can start enjoying your pregnancy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Chris - hope 2moro is a better day for you & glad your boss was finally pleased with the second poster x
> 
> *Lea - cant believ they did that just to humour you *
> 
> Kerry - can me & DH come live with you in your cottage too :blush::rofl: I dont want to be left out :blush:
> 
> DH is watching Arsenal play so very bored :help:

We'll see. I may just be all in my head about that one. Just a feeling I had.


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Course you can live here too. Esp when our OH's are working away or lates.

I cant stop :cry:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls. anybody had any symptoms?
mine upto now are, sore throat, backache, pains in ovaries, and tummy cramps! With (sorry TMI) bad dihorea.

Dunno if they are signs or just me generally ill haha!!
xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck Baby


----------



## Chris77

Kerry :hugs: You feeling any better hun????

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks for your lovely reply. 

Its 12.30am here and Im wide eyed!!! No more tears though!! You never would have thought that TTC would trigger so much emotion. TTC journey = Rollercoaster??? My arse! :rofl: TTC Journey = Space Mission

Im going to 'try' and get some shut eye if I can. Sweet Dreams and see you later alligator :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Baby good luck to you! xx :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Have you noticed this thread has 5 stars!!! 

Thats how truely AB FAB are we :wohoo:

5 star Ladies whom are BAW & SAHM..... and I like it very much


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - Course you can live here too. Esp when our OH's are working away or lates.

Sounds good to me :happydance:

Hope your feeling better today sweetie :hugs:

Morning my Lovelies :hi:

really didnt want to get up for work this morning :sleep: wanted to stay in bed snuggled up to DH it was lovely & warm 
I only have half a day 2moro (got the morning off) but will be back in work for 1.30pm then its nearly friday wahoooo :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, sorry not managed to catch up on rest of thread from yesterday, hope everyone had a nice evening?

Kerry hope you are feeling better today? 

:witch: still not shown up am getting seriously worried now!!

I really could not be arsed getting out of bed this morning these dark ones are a killer!!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :wave:

Feeling really crap today as we have all got another cold. Ethan is missing his last day at pre-school as its half term next week :( 

Tracy sorry you are in limbo hun :hugs:
Reedy its horrid these cold mornings... I hate it :(


----------



## Reedy

I think we're all hating the cold dark mornings by the looks of things :dohh: 

Leah - sorry you all feeling poorly again :hugs:

Tracy - sorry your in Limbo hun :hugs: hope the :witch: sorts herself out soon x


----------



## baby.love

On a positive note the :witch: has flown off :) And also i am getting excited as most haunted live starts this weekend :wohoo: i love that programme


----------



## buffycat

so busy at work.....bloomin unfair......


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy - works sucks, do they not know you have priorities like coming in to BAW :trouble:

Leah - I love most haunted too but DH wont watch it with me & no way am I watching it on my own :argh:


----------



## buffycat

haunted....not for me...else i would be hiding behind the sofa! :headspin:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Girlies!! 

Im all cried out now!! :rofl: Think I just needed a good blub. Looking like the :witch: is going to show CP is medium and open. Just no sign of her yet. 

Buffy - I think I need to have an Alan sugar 'your fired' moment with your boss!!

Leah - Cant believe youve got another cold. Hope it gets better soon. :wohoo: the :witch: dead!! GREAT SUCCESS 

Reedy - I hate mornings at the best times... more so in the winter. I could have stayed in bed ALL day!!!


----------



## baby.love

I might end up watching it alone as my DF is on call.., It doesnt really bother me though :)


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Girlies!!
> 
> Im all cried out now!! :rofl: Think I just needed a good blub. Looking like the :witch: is going to show CP is medium and open. Just no sign of her yet.
> 
> Buffy - I think I need to have an Alan sugar 'your fired' moment with your boss!!
> 
> *Leah - Cant believe youve got another cold. Hope it gets better soon.  the  dead!! GREAT SUCCESS *
> 
> Reedy - I hate mornings at the best times... more so in the winter. I could have stayed in bed ALL day!!!

Tell me about it Kerry i have never had so many colds! :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Leah I swear by vitamin c for a cold, if I take four times the daily dose for a couple of days when I feel one coming on it just disappears! Hope you feel better soon!

Kerry glad you are feeling better today

Buffy tell work you are too busy talking to us :rofl:

I watched The eye last night it was well scary! Never seen most haunted may watch that!

I am wondering whether to go and buy a 'proper' pg test instead of the cheapy ones I have been trying?


----------



## Reedy

Fingers crossed I've only had the sniffles but there is a nasty diarrhea & sickness bug going around that I'm hoping I dont get


----------



## golcarlilly

I could do with a dose of that, might lose some weight :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> I am wondering whether to go and buy a 'proper' pg test instead of the cheapy ones I have been trying?

Fingers crossed the cheapie ones you were using are bad tests


----------



## buffycat

Tracy, being poorly and losing weight reminded me of someone i knew.

He got dysentry a couple of years ago (after eating a sandwich from a Shell garage) and ended up losing 2 stone in about 2 weeks!

had my flu jab yesterday, so hopefully i get to escape the flu this winter too!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah who knows? thing is I have really had no idea when (or if) I have been oving these past 6 months so not really known when to BD!


----------



## golcarlilly

buffycat said:


> Tracy, being poorly and losing weight reminded me of someone i knew.
> 
> He got dysentry a couple of years ago (after eating a sandwich from a Shell garage) and ended up losing 2 stone in about 2 weeks!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> OMG:shock:


----------



## buffycat

sounds a bit like the peter kay stand up sketch...

'14 stone, in a day......'


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Im sorry I missed you in my first post!!! RUBBISH!! 

Im Sorry you are having a crap time :hug:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> sounds a bit like the peter kay stand up sketch...
> 
> '14 stone, in a day......'

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Love Peter Kay


----------



## Sambatiki

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-3vduTe6nkQ


----------



## Sambatiki

whaddddya Mean not available!!!! try this one

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dOOUW-Fhbm8


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry I'll have a look at that when I get home bcus have no speakers on my comp at work :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

I dont know if you girls have noticed but other girls that have been coming in to BAW i.e Natalie/Owo/Destiny have abandoned us once they got their :bfp: I know they pop on now & again to let us now how they are doing (thanks Nat) but they dont come on here as much as they used too :cry:

So I think us remaining girls should make a pact, So:
Sambatiki
Chris77
Colcarlilly
Nicky
Lea
Baby.Love
Me
Buffycat
(Hope I havent forgot anyone)

THE PACT

I ...................do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance 


Signed ........................




:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - noooooooo!! Its the winners song!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Signed! 

P.S Thanks for the pink!! 

Need suggestion for next cycles avatar!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning (afternoon) everyone

Bloody god dam :witch: has got me! :hissy: Grrr! 

So im trying to keep my PMA up for cycle number 7 it's getting quite boring now TBH xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - lol

Yep i've signed my contract too :) xx


----------



## baby.love

THE PACT

I Baby.Love do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance


Signed .Baby.Love.......................

I'll always be about to annoy you all so here you go all signed :)


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Nicky, so sorry the :witch: got you :gun: :ninja: :hugs:

Kerry, hope you're feeling better today! 

Tracy, sorry the :witch: is playing games. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky 

Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: fingers crossed for next cycle x x x


Kerry how about this for an avatar
 



Attached Files:







Witch-Hunter-1-01NewCover7.jpg
File size: 91.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im sorry she got you. :cry: Mines not here yet but I think she is on her way. I need her to come so we stay in sync.!! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Wanna hear something funny?

Annie always sleeps in the bed with us. At some point in the night, she crawled up to me and snuggled. So, I put my arm around her and snuggled her closer to me as she was all nice and warm. Well, what I THOUGHT was the top of her, was actually her bottom - and then................................................she......CUT ONE!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

THE PACT

I Chris77 do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance.


Signed Chris77


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Wanna hear something funny?
> 
> Annie always sleeps in the bed with us. At some point in the night, she crawled up to me and snuggled. So, I put my arm around her and snuggled her closer to me as she was all nice and warm. Well, what I THOUGHT was the top of her, was actually her bottom - and then................................................she......CUT ONE!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is so funny :rofl: sorry chris must have been very traumatic for you :blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

THE PACT

I NickyT75 do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance.


Signed NickyT75


okay so now its official :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna hear something funny?
> 
> Annie always sleeps in the bed with us. At some point in the night, she crawled up to me and snuggled. So, I put my arm around her and snuggled her closer to me as she was all nice and warm. Well, what I THOUGHT was the top of her, was actually her bottom - and then................................................she......CUT ONE!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is so funny :rofl: sorry chris must have been very traumatic for you :blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Nah, I'm used to it.... it's not the first time she's done that to me!!!! :rofl: I just think it's the funniest thing that dogs fart. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Naughty annie!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Annie is the epitome of naughty! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

THE PACT

I Tracy do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance 


Signed golcarlilly 

I would NEVER desert you all!!:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls my house work is done :wohoo: 

Chris: my boxer maddy done that to me once and i thought my face was gonna melt lol.


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Hi girls my house work is done :wohoo:
> 
> Chris: my boxer maddy done that to me once and i thought my face was gonna melt lol.

:rofl: Yeah, they're quite toxic aren't they?? And they have no cheeks to flap so there's no advanced warning!


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Chris: my boxer maddy done that to me once and i thought my face was gonna melt lol.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm seriously thinking of not going to the mahjongg game tonight and also the jewelry party on Friday night. I think maybe I'll cancel Mahjongg but go to the jewelry party.....


----------



## baby.love

The thing with Maddy is she makes herself jump when she lets rip! she literally jumped off the ground last week when she done it!!! And like you say Chris there is no warning at all!


----------



## NickyT75

Lol Barney does that too!

He gives himself away by looking at his bum as if to say eeeew what was that??!! lol


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Lol Barney does that too!
> 
> He gives himself away by looking at his bum as if to say eeeew what was that??!! lol

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Than he usually walks away in disgust!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

OMG Nicky my Maddy does that too as if to say what the hell is going on down there! Stupid doggies lol


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Than he usually walks away in disgust!! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

<--- Samba is no longer jealous that she doesnt have a pet doggie!!


----------



## Chris77

Not Annie - she just farts and stays right where she is! :rofl: Then when we say, "OMG Annie!" She just looks at us strangely. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> <--- Samba is no longer jealous that she doesnt have a pet doggie!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol Kerry, i have 2 dog butts to deal with now! thankfully Lani hasn't got such a sensitive tummy :lol:


----------



## golcarlilly

:sick: Dog farts are THE worst, my DH mum and dad had a lovely dog called Flossie, she had really bad ones, she died a few weeks ago though :cry:

Funnily enough I don't think cats fart? 

Girls do you think I should buy a clear blue test or similar??


----------



## baby.love

Tracy go for a pink dye test as blue dye can sometimes be harder to read :) Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

how do i know which are pink dye ones does it say on the pack?


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, sorry about the dog :cry: :hugs: It's so hard to lose a pet. 

Why don't you use a digi?


----------



## Reedy

I've heard quite a few bad things about the blue dye ones too Tracy so I would go for a pink one or a digi for a definite result x


----------



## baby.love

I think Clear blue is a blue dye! but girls correct me if i am wrong...I know Predictor are pink dye and 1st response... But like Chris said maybe try a digi!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks girls, am going to call on way home I think, hate wasting money on them really though especially if get a :bfn: LOL!!!


----------



## baby.love

Well i will have my fingers crossed for you hun... Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Good luck Tracy! Really have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhhh good luck Tracy! 

I got my :bfp: with a boots own brand hpt but cant remember what colour they are.


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Tracy x have my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Good day ladies,

I Lea do swear that when I get my wonderful I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance 


Signed LeaArr

In light of what I just signed, I will have to note that I am on holidays next week. I will try to stop in, but I can't make promises. 

My house continues to fall apart!! Added "two months" to the wait this morning. My boarder was doing laundry last night. When Husband and I were leaving the house this morning, we heard the dryer running. There is no setting on our dryer that allows it to run constantly, so it, too, is flawed and needs to be replaced. I have heard that bad things come in threes, that's three. I'm done!! Bring on the good times.


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Thanks girls, am going to call on way home I think, hate wasting money on them really though especially if get a :bfn: LOL!!!

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Oh LeaArr hun :hugs: but like you say they do generally come in 3's.


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea, that totally sucks! :hugs: But you're right bad things come in 3's - so you definitely deserve something good now!!

I know how frustrating this all is - we recently had to spend $2,300 on my car!!! :grr:


----------



## Reedy

Lea - :hugs: 
and thank you for the note of your absence next week :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

where are you going Lea???


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Dont they come as Twin packs???


----------



## baby.love

what ones Kerry? Sorry my brain is full of snot today so i cant think properly lol


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> my brain is full of snot today

What a lovely image :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> my brain is full of snot today
> 
> What a lovely image :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - HPT's Unless you buy them in bulk from ebay :blush:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: oh girls my son just made me crack up... I said to him "Ethan is it cold" and he replied "no its freezing" bless him.


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> Leah - HPT's Unless you buy them in bulk from ebay :blush:

I think most tests can be brought in double packs :)

And girls sorry for the mental image :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> :rofl: oh girls my son just made me crack up... I said to him "Ethan is it cold" and he replied "no its freezing" bless him.

Aww Bless him Ethan is such a cutie


----------



## Chris77

Aww Ethan is such a cutie!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> where are you going Lea???

The beautiful island of Leacouchus. Love it!!


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> :rofl: oh girls my son just made me crack up... I said to him "Ethan is it cold" and he replied "no its freezing" bless him.

so cute.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> where are you going Lea???
> 
> The beautiful island of Leacouchus. Love it!!Click to expand...

Sounds lovely Lea! Have a great time!


----------



## baby.love

I wish i was going on holiday :( i am sat here freezing cold and fed up :hissy: how on earth am i going to manage as the winter has only just started. God i am such a wimp lol


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> where are you going Lea???
> 
> The beautiful island of Leacouchus. Love it!!Click to expand...

ha ha ha :rofl: i hope its a comfy place!


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> I wish i was going on holiday :( i am sat here freezing cold and fed up :hissy: how on earth am i going to manage as the winter has only just started. God i am such a wimp lol

Me too!!
I would love to actually dissapear to a tropical island somewhere, as it is I will be at home making cabbage rolls and playing video games.

Get it Lea Couch us...:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Love the new avatar Kerry! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> I wish i was going on holiday :( i am sat here freezing cold and fed up :hissy: how on earth am i going to manage as the winter has only just started. God i am such a wimp lol
> 
> Me too!!
> I would love to actually dissapear to a tropical island somewhere, as it is I will be at home making cabbage rolls and playing video games.
> 
> Get it Lea Couch us...:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I got it - that's why it sounds beautiful - love just spending my free time on the couch. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I can't wait. It's going to be wonderful.


----------



## golcarlilly

babylove - Snot Brain :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lea I am going there next week too:rofl: can't wait, there will be a sea of wine (assuming no :bfp:) and a beach made of crisps and far too many tv repeats :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Love the new avatar Kerry! :thumbup:

Here here.


----------



## baby.love

Kerry i am loving the avatar :) 

lol Tracy honestly its blocking my brain from thinking properly!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> babylove - Snot Brain :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Leah I am going there next week too:rofl: can't wait, there will be a sea of wine (assuming no :bfp:) and a beach made of crisps and far too many tv repeats :rofl:

:wohoo: Sounds fab!


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> babylove - Snot Brain :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Lea I am going there next week too:rofl: can't wait, there will be a sea of wine (assuming no :bfp:) and a beach made of crisps and far too many tv repeats :rofl:

Daytime tv for the win.


----------



## Sambatiki

:witch: is here!

Looks like we are trying for a Leo baby now! DF and I are both leos so how wonderful would it be to have a whole lion family!


----------



## Chris77

I am so bored. :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Gotta go ladies see you all in the morning xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Good luck !!! Got fingers crossed!!

Actually we need another :bfp: soon we havent had a BAW one for a little while now


----------



## Chris77

Bye Tracy, have a good evening :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> tracy - Good luck !!! Got fingers crossed!!
> 
> Actually we need another :bfp: soon we havent had a BAW one for a little while now

Agreed!!


----------



## Chris77

<~~~trying to win $1,000 on the radio at 11:45 am. Got 5 minutes. :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

Kerry sorry the hag got you :hugs:
Tracy good luck chick i'll keep it all crossed :hugs: Byee


----------



## baby.love

OOhhhh good luck Chris


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> <~~~trying to win $1,000 on the radio at 11:45 am. Got 5 minutes. :happydance:

AGAIN!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh Kerry, sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:

<~~~little slow :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

3 minutes now..........


----------



## Chris77

Damn, they played the song early!!


----------



## Chris77

I didn't win. :hissy:

But I said I'd much rather a :bfp: than $1,000 so hopefully that means I'll get a :bfp: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Great thinking Chris


----------



## LeaArr

I would rather you get a :bfp: too!!


----------



## Chris77

But I had to make it clear to whatever gods of fate were listening.....- one OR the other - not getting either is NOT an option!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - sorry she got you too :hugs: but at least we get to be in synch again this month :)

Onwards & upwards eh chick? xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> But I had to make it clear to whatever gods of fate were listening.....- one OR the other - not getting either is NOT an option!!! :rofl:

:rofl: that's right!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> But I had to make it clear to whatever gods of fate were listening.....- one OR the other - not getting either is NOT an option!!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: that's right!!!Click to expand...

I drive such a hard bargain. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Isnt it strange that we both had a long cycle too???
Its because we are getting our :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## Reedy

Sorry you didnt win the cash Chris so hoping you get your :bfp: instead x 


I wont be here in the morning I've got a hospital appointment but will be in at 1.30pm to check in on you guys x 

Got turkey drummers chips & peas for dinner tonight (DH's choice) but got yummy sausage casserole for dinner 2moro then maybe takeaway friday havent had one in awhile x


----------



## Chris77

Dinner's sound yummy Reedy.

Good luck at the doctor's tomorrow.


----------



## Reedy

I dont know if any of you remember me saying but awhile back I went to the Docs to ask about having a mole removed well they have referred me to a plastic surgeon (bcus its on my face) & I'm going tomorrow to find out if they can do it & whether or not I'll get it done free on the NHS fingers crossed I will bcus I've heard it can be expensive & we cant afford it so may have to lay it on a bit thick with the sob story :blush: although bcus it is on my face when the sun is out I cant cover it up so its also a health risk too


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I hope they can remove it for ya so you won't have to pay anything. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off home I'll see you all 2moro afternoon x Hope everyone has a good evening x x x x Bye x x x x 




OOoooh just remembered Season 5 of Desperate Housewives starts tonight on Channel 4 :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## baby.love

Girls i am off for a soak in the tub :D Chat to you all soon :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy and Leah!


----------



## Chris77

Ladies go here - so interesting

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...tions-Hampton-Court-Palace-800-years-ago.html

I sooooo want to go on vacation to England now - even more than I did before! You all know I'm a HUGE HUGE Tudor history freak and they're doing a special commemorative thingy for King Henry VIII in March of '09!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls. Had a slight bit of white CM today. Weird! 
Is that a sign??
I haven't a clue :dohh:
Hope everybody is ok today!
I've eaten like a pig today :blush::blush:

xxx


----------



## Chris77

hi baby - I hope it's a sign for you. When are you testing?


----------



## Pudding-x123

Around 2nd November!! Seems so lonnnnnnnnnnnnnng away!! :( 

I think I will cry if it's a BFN!!

I'm wanting to POAS but know it will be a BFN as tooo early! Only 3DPO!
xxx


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I hear ya - I'm only about 8 -10 dpo...so have to wait too. Did take one at 6-7 dpo though :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies

:bfn: using asda pink preg test :cry: they were 2 in a pack for £4.98 so not loadsa money!

Buffy how are you feeling today hun? sending you big :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im first today!!! 

How are we all??? :witch: is not playing nice, but I suppose shes upset that she's not going to be seeing me for 9 months after this cycle!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: Tracy beat me to it!!

Tracy - BIG FAT :hug: Im sorry about the :bfn:


----------



## golcarlilly

No you aren't ner ner ner ner ner:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks hun and :hugs: for you nasty :witch: being horrid! she still hasn't arrived with me I give up!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> No you aren't ner ner ner ner ner:rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

:cry: I wanted to be first :cry: :hissy: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Love your new avatar - I am a leo!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Aww I am soreeeee:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Leos are the best. Whens your b'day?? 
Its so rubbish your are being messed around so much by the Old hag! Maybe your :bfp: is still in hiding?


----------



## golcarlilly

Maybe, or maybe I really am starting pre menopause:cry: I am trying to be positive but really difficult, seems my body has just got totally messed up by my m/c!

My bd is the 30th July (40 next year :hissy::hissy::hissy:)


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry when would your due date have been (if you don't mind me asking)? mine would have been 2nd December, just got to thinking cos I think it would have been Buffys today


----------



## Sambatiki

your birthday is only 10 days before mine!! 

Is there a test that docs can do??? Surely they can monitor your hormone levels?? 
Really hope that it isnt menopause..... Your far to young for that!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning peeps :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

18th December was my EDD so I still have that to look forward too! Christmas is always abit crap as I lost my father xmas eve '99. 

But this year I'll be celebrating my little leo!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Morning nicky :wave: How are you?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Nicky 

Yeah I was supposed to go for the first test last Saturday but it has to be on day 3 or 4 of my cycle so have to wait for stupid:witch: to show, then have to go for another test on day 21


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Kerry


----------



## NickyT75

Im ok thanx

Apart from the fact it is absolutely bucketing down with rain & my kitchen ceiling has sprung a leak! :dohh: Aaarrrgh!! :hissy:

I have got a flipping wok on the floor to catch the water!! :rofl: x


----------



## baby.love

Morning my lovelies :D 

Tracy sorry about the :bfn: hun
Kerry :hugs: damn that old hag 
Nicky Oops! i hope you get it fixed.

well ladies i am going to be leaving you next week! The reason being that i am selling my PC :( but there is good news............... I have won a laptop on eBay and unfortunately my laptop wont be here by the time my PC goes :cry: i am looking at up to 4 days without a computer.. But once my laptop is here i will be able to chat all day long as well as watch TV and sit in comfort on my lovely corner suite :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - Hope that you get some answers soon!

Nicky - :dohh: Hope that you manage to get it fixed soon.

Leah - Will miss you for a few day. But atleast we can msn and watch tv together!!!


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: i cant wait Kerry .. shame i wont have it here for most haunted live :( i wont be able to look at the webcams and watch it at the same time lol! Oh well


----------



## Sambatiki

I havent got sky so wont be able to see it. Out in the sticks we only get 1-4!!! not even crappy channel 5. Sky is soooo expensive.

Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## baby.love

Oh god Kerry i couldnt live without Virgin + now... as for the weekend, its gonna be most haunted live for me :) plus Strictly and X Factor. DF is on call so my plans revolve around the TV :(


----------



## Sambatiki

DF is on until late on saturday! So youve got company if you want it!! Weve never had it, so we dont miss it iykwim


----------



## baby.love

Oh Kerry my PC may be gone by then :cry: I know what you mean about the TV though :) i am just a gadget freak :) i love having new things to play with lol... i have only had my mobile for a few months and i wanna sell it cause i am bored of it!


----------



## Sambatiki

I hate my mobile Ive got the LG secret, loved it to begin with but I find it annoying now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Errrrr Where is everyone!!???


----------



## baby.love

I had that then sold it, i have the samsung soul now and although its a great phone i want a new one :)


----------



## baby.love

I dont know Kerry! how naughty considering the pact we made! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

We'll have to have 'words'!!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Yeah i agree Kerry! tut tut they are in for it :ninja:


----------



## Sambatiki

I cant believe that things have got quiet and I have some quality BNB time and no-ones here!!! :hissy: Come back peeps I put deodrant on and everthing this morning!!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

sorry girls, I have been - wait for it- working!!:rofl: wish it was Friday!

Leah I can't believe you won a laptop I never win anything!!


----------



## golcarlilly

boohoo you have gone now!! catch you all later on hopefully x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im still here!!! 

Just having a nosy at whats going on!!!


----------



## baby.love

I'm still here :wave: 

Tracy we were very lucky with the laptop as we asked him if he would sell it to us privately and we got it for £300 :smug: Its a dell 2gb and its got a 17" screen.

Ooh Kerry i wondered what the nice smell was :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

sorry leah I thought you said you had won it! 

Just eaten my sarnies and could eat them again, I am soooo hungry today! mind you I am every day, I think I am fattening myself up for christmas:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon Ladies :hi:

Kerry, sorry the :witch: isn't playing nice. :grr: 

Tracy, sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Errrrr Where is everyone!!???

Reedy had a doctor's appt and won't be here until 1:30 your time and it's only 5:26 am where Lea is.


----------



## baby.love

lol Tracy yeah i did say won it :dohh: same thing i guess!?


----------



## baby.love

:hi: Chris


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I havent got sky so wont be able to see it. Out in the sticks we only get 1-4!!! not even crappy channel 5. Sky is soooo expensive.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?

Supposed to be going to a jewelry part tomorrow night. 

Well, we're supposed to go to the Headless Horseman on Saturday night but I hear that we're supposed to have torrential rain all day Saturday and into Sunday. :hissy:

Go to headlesshorseman.com - that's the one we're going to Saturday - weather permitting.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Chris! :wave:

That headlesshorseman thing look fab!!! But Id be scared crapless!!!


----------



## baby.love

:argh: i can watch stuff on the TV but god i couldnt go to something like that.


----------



## baby.love

I'm off for a bit girls... chat in a bit :wave:


----------



## Chris77

We went last year and it was awesome!!! :happydance: We had some guy chasing us with a chainsaw! :rofl: 

Bye Leah see ya soon


----------



## Sambatiki

f**k that!!!! Id p*ss my pants!! 

See you leah!

God Im sooooooo BAW today, all my costings are done and my boss is away in Hong Kong atm so nothing else to do except some serious BNB time!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> f**k that!!!! Id p*ss my pants!!
> 
> See you leah!
> 
> God Im sooooooo BAW today, all my costings are done and my boss is away in Hong Kong atm so nothing else to do except some serious BNB time!

:rofl::rofl: It was sooooooooooo much fun though! :D

Sorry you're BAW but happy for the extra BNB time! :happydance:


----------



## baby.love

I'm back ... Ethan wanted me to get his mega blocks down from his bedroom :) he is now in the process of building me a castle.

Chris.. Christ almighty i would of died on the spot if someone done that to me!


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> I'm back ... Ethan wanted me to get his mega blocks down from his bedroom :) he is now in the process of building me a castle.
> 
> Chris.. Christ almighty i would of died on the spot if someone done that to me!

Aww how cute!


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG me too Chris that is way too scary for me!!!


----------



## baby.love

Yeah bless him., although i think i need to tell him that my butt aint ever gonna fit through that door!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OMG me too Chris that is way too scary for me!!!

Nah - it was a fake chain saw - i think :rofl: :rofl: Loads of fun either way :happydance: The only other time when I laughed and screamed so much was when I was on roller coasters and went tubing.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys :)

Im back! x


----------



## NickyT75

Just been out to the pub with my sister for our lunch :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi: Glad you had a good lunch! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmm! had a bacon & egg roll :) it was deeeelish!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Im back from tesco's. All stocked up on plugs now :rofl: :rofl: I never buy them before hand if Im low just in case theres no need for any for 9 months!! 

Nicky - Did you have anything nice??? 

Leah - Can you ask Ethan to make me a princess castle!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Nicky - Yummy ! Sorry Im abit behind!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Mmmm! had a bacon & egg roll :) it was deeeelish!

OOoooooo yummy!! :D


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Im back from tesco's. All stocked up on plugs now :rofl: :rofl: I never buy them before hand if Im low just in case theres no need for any for 9 months!!
> 
> !

I do the same thing!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon my lovelies x 

Tracy - sorry you got a :bfn: hun :hugs:
Kerry - Sorry the :witch: is being such a cowbag to you :hugs:
Nicky - Hope you manage to get your ceiling fixed x 
Leah - Going to miss you those few days your without your computer but well done for grabbing a bargain with your new Laptop x :happydance:
Chris - I'll go & check out that website although dont think I would fancy it I'm such a wimp x 

All went well at the hospital & they are going to remove the mole for FREE :happydance: I've got to go & have it done on the 18th December x I'm so scared, my mum is coming with me bcus DH is at work & has no holidays left :cry: hope mum can come in & hold my hand :blush:
Kerry - will be thinking of you that day too x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww thanks reedy. Will it be a local anethestic??


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - thats great news about getting the op for free :) x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, that's FAB news! I'm so glad they're going to remove it for free! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> awww thanks reedy. Will it be a local anethestic??

Yeah local anethestic so even more scared x he said I will be left with a scar 2-3 times bigger than the mole which is worrying but at least I'll be able to cover a scar up something I cant do now x my mum is worried incase it looks worse than the mole but I wont know until I do it x 
I am a bit worried about the fact that I have work the next day, which isnt helpful when I'm on reception :dohh: I'll look like the elephant man :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Reedy, I'm sure everything will be fine. And there's things they can do for scars too so I wouldn't worry too much. I've never noticed a mole in your pictures, if that's any comfort to you. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Bah! It's only Thursday! Come on weekend...and week off. There are games I want to be playing, I don't wanna be working.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

I hear ya - all I want to do is go home and play games too. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Do you have to go in the next day???? Im sure that all will be well

Lea - HIYA!! :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Guys... I've just emptied my wok for the 4th time so far today coz its raining sooooo badly :dohh:

its not even the roof thats leaking apparently??

- we just had a new flat roof fitted last winter coz the old one was 'at the end of its useful life' but every now & then (when the wind is blowing really bad) a mystery leak appears!!!

the roofing contractor reckons the wind is blowing the rain sideways against the wall & under the upstairs windowsill where there is a gap so the rain is getting down in between the bricks?? :hissy:

Poor Sean will have to go to B&Q after work me thinks :dohh: maybe he can get some sorta expanding foamy stuff to fill the gap??? or at least block the entrance up? 

Gosh there is always bloody something going wrong when you own your house isn't there?!! :dohh: xx


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> I've never noticed a mole in your pictures, if that's any comfort to you. :hugs:

Thanks Chris everyone tells me they dont notice it but I know its there & to me its the size of a spaceship :rofl:

Thanks anyway hun x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy that is great news! 

God I am bored today!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I know what you mean hun. :hugs: At least your mole isn't like my ass. :blush: Everyone notices how big it is (but can't really blame that on weight though because even when I was working out I had big ass) and there's no surgery for my ass and there's NO disguising it! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy that is great news!
> 
> God I am bored today!!

<~~~very bored too! :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Do you have to go in the next day???? Im sure that all will be well

Thanks Kerry x 
Yeah have to go in to work the next day but I'm only there till 1.30pm but I suppose it all depends on how my face looks :argh::rofl:
I'm in on the following monday & tuesday then I'm off untill the 5th January so plenty of time to recover x


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris I am with you on the no disguising front, my boobs are huge and I hate them, I just cannot hide them!


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - You can donate some of your boobs to me!!!! Im only lickle 34-36 B or C depending where I shop.

Nicky - Hope that Sean can fix it for you. 

Reedy - Thats a nice long xmas break. Ive got to work the inbetween days. 

<--- really bored no motivation!!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy, I know what you mean hun. :hugs: At least your mole isn't like my ass. :blush: Everyone notices how big it is (but can't really blame that on weight though because even when I was working out I had big ass) and there's no surgery for my ass and there's NO disguising it! :blush: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Bless ya Chris I'm sure its not that big x


----------



## Chris77

my boobs aren't that small either :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - my sister had a mole removed from her shoulder and you can hardly see where it was now - didn't leave a scar just a tiny bit thats ever so slightly a different colour (you have to look really closely to see it) so it would be easy to hide with concealer hun :hugs:

Dont worry chick I think its a very quick & painless procedure & once the initial redness goes down in a day or two you'll never notice it xx


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - my sister had a mole removed from her shoulder and you can hardly see where it was now - didn't leave a scar just a tiny bit thats ever so slightly a different colour (you have to look really closely to see it) so it would be easy to hide with concealer hun :hugs:
> 
> Dont worry chick I think its a very quick & painless procedure & once the initial redness goes down in a day or two you'll never notice it xx

Thanks Nicky x


----------



## NickyT75

Speaking of extended xmas holidays...

I usually only get xmas day/boxing day & new years day off!! but apparently there was an announcement at work yesterday that (despite them denying it for weeks) my work is definitely closing down :hissy:

Still dont have any more details coz im still off sick but im goin back on Monday so spose i'll find out all the nitty gritty then

Im taking it a lot better than i thought i would TBH :)

probably coz i havent been happy there for a while now? but im determined not to start feeling sorry for myself (especially so soon after my recent spate of being depressed) (PMA! PMA!)

The way I see it... im starting to feel better :) so I need to roll with it & keep my spirits up & not allow things to get on top of me again. It's a lot easier to stay in a happy frame of mind when you feel like this than to sink down then have to face the daunting task of climbing back up again (if that makes sense?) :) sorry for waffling lol xx 

I think if you think positive then you can attract positive experiences too IYKWIM?


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, I'm sorry to hear about your job. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Maybe it will do you good if your work closes down. New job, :bfp: on the horizon might make you abit happier. Fresh surroundings. Good luck :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Yep im sure everything will be fine :) just need to find a job coz I don't wanna go on the dole x


----------



## Sambatiki

Or you could be a lady of leisure!! Thats a career path I would like to take! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Or you could be a lady of leisure!! Thats a career path I would like to take! :rofl:

ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Well, I didn't get that position. All the people I work directly with right now are saying "sorry" to me with a smile, and then saying "but I'm happy for me cause I didn't want to loose you..." Well, that's fabulous, you were all encouraging me to apply for this position, and now y'all are happy that I'm going to be stuck in this job for the rest of my life cause I'm too good at it to move anywhere!! Fucking fantastic!!
To add insult to injury, this girl that Husband used to date, and I was pretty good friends with for a while (didn't meet either of them til after they had broken up) who is a few months older than me, but about half the maturity, just annonced that she is going to be having a baby. 
I just want to crawl in a hole.


----------



## Reedy

Sorry about your job Nicky x :hugs:
I have mentioned being a lady of leisure to DH but for some strange reason he disagrees :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Lea - :hug:
Sorry you didnt get the promotion hun x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Reedy, I know what you mean hun. :hugs: At least your mole isn't like my ass. :blush: Everyone notices how big it is (but can't really blame that on weight though because even when I was working out I had big ass) and there's no surgery for my ass and there's NO disguising it! :blush: :rofl:

My cousin is blessed with a big booty too. You could rest a beer on hers, and it woudn't topple. It's nice though, it's big, but she is in proportion, it doesn't look strange. I think it would look strange if she didn't have it.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:



> Well, I didn't get that position. All the people I work directly with right now are saying "sorry" to me with a smile, and then saying "but I'm happy for me cause I didn't want to loose you..." Well, that's fabulous, you were all encouraging me to apply for this position, and now y'all are happy that I'm going to be stuck in this job for the rest of my life cause I'm too good at it to move anywhere!! Fucking fantastic!!
> To add insult to injury, this girl that Husband used to date, and I was pretty good friends with for a while (didn't meet either of them til after they had broken up) who is a few months older than me, but about half the maturity, just annonced that she is going to be having a baby.
> I just want to crawl in a hole.

:hugs::hugs: Oh Lea that just sucks hun. I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy, I know what you mean hun. :hugs: At least your mole isn't like my ass. :blush: Everyone notices how big it is (but can't really blame that on weight though because even when I was working out I had big ass) and there's no surgery for my ass and there's NO disguising it! :blush: :rofl:
> 
> My cousin is blessed with a big booty too. You could rest a beer on hers, and it woudn't topple. It's nice though, it's big, but she is in proportion, it doesn't look strange.Click to expand...

Good - JLo and I aren't the only ones. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

My bum is pear shaped in profile. That's not a good bum.


----------



## Sambatiki

hmmm I dont know what shape my bum is. I'll ask DF tonight shall I get him to compare to fruit???


----------



## LeaArr

Sounds fun, but don't tell us if it shaped like grapes, that would just be wrong :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sounds fun, but don't tell us if it shaped like grapes, that would just be wrong :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - :rofl: :rofl:

Hey good reason to celebrate not being preggers!! NO PILES!!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> hmmm I dont know what shape my bum is. I'll ask DF tonight shall I get him to compare to fruit???

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Man oh man, this day is going by way too slowly. It's only 10 am here. blargh.


----------



## Aveta

Hi everyone, I'm new here, just thought I'd say hi to everyone who is waiting to try. I posted in the intro section so if you want to know more pop by there!

Aveta


----------



## Sambatiki

hello there aveta!! 

Have you got long until you ttc?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Aveta 
Welcome to BAW x 

Lea - not to rub it in hun but its 5.10pm here :happydance: only 20 minutes till home time x then its 

 :happydance:FRIDAY:happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Welcome Aveta

Yeah yeah, but I just think that when you started this morning, I was still snug in bed. mmmm bed.


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Welcome Aveta
> 
> Yeah yeah, but I just think that when you started this morning, I was still snug in bed. mmmm bed.


Alright alright dont rub it in.!! 

Reedy - 15mins left now! 

Im going to say ttfn. 

:wohoo: it friday tomorrow!!


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Welcome Aveta
> 
> Yeah yeah, but I just think that when you started this morning, I was still snug in bed. mmmm bed.

Ahhh damn :dohh::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Aveta - hello chick :hi: welcome to BAW club :hugs: xx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Aveta
> 
> Yeah yeah, but I just think that when you started this morning, I was still snug in bed. mmmm bed.
> 
> 
> Alright alright dont rub it in.!!
> 
> Reedy - 15mins left now!
> 
> *Im going to say ttfn. *Click to expand...

Whats that mean???
is it ta ta for now???


----------



## Sambatiki

ta ta for now!!! Yes still here but really am going now !! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Kerry x x x

I'm off too now girls speak to you all 2moro hope you have lovely evenings x x x x

Choi bella


----------



## Aveta

Sambatiki said:


> hello there aveta!!
> 
> Have you got long until you ttc?

Yeah....I don't even know how long! Talked to DH about how I'm feeling, he reckons about 1 1/2 years absolute least. :cry:

How about you?


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls have i missed much?

Aveta welcome to the nut house....erm sorry i meant BAW club


----------



## LeaArr

^ :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Hey LeaArr :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Right i am off to do tea, see you all in a little while :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Leah :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Aveta said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> hello there aveta!!
> 
> Have you got long until you ttc?
> 
> Yeah....I don't even know how long! Talked to DH about how I'm feeling, he reckons about 1 1/2 years absolute least. :cry:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

Hi Aveta :hi: Sorry you have to wait so long to TTC. I've been there so I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Aveta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> hello there aveta!!
> 
> Have you got long until you ttc?
> 
> Yeah....I don't even know how long! Talked to DH about how I'm feeling, he reckons about 1 1/2 years absolute least. :cry:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Aveta :hi: Sorry you have to wait so long to TTC. I've been there so I know how you feel. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know that feeling too. One day Husband says go, the next he says, "let's wait a couple years" I could strangle him somedays. I don't think he will ever be ready but that's fine too I guess. I'll have to live through you guys.


----------



## LeaArr

Aveta - you and I can be the recruiters for WTT. It'll be all good. you and me Girl!!


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch. Lunch hour goes way too fast.


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> I dont know if you girls have noticed but other girls that have been coming in to BAW i.e Natalie/Owo/Destiny have abandoned us once they got their :bfp: I know they pop on now & again to let us now how they are doing (thanks Nat) but they dont come on here as much as they used too :cry:
> 
> So I think us remaining girls should make a pact, So:
> Sambatiki
> Chris77
> Colcarlilly
> Nicky
> Lea
> Baby.Love
> Me
> Buffycat
> (Hope I havent forgot anyone)
> 
> THE PACT
> 
> I ...................do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance
> 
> 
> Signed ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I'd be here every day but I can't because it's blocked at work and when I'm home no-one is about much.... I do try!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Nat :)

hows it goin hun? x


----------



## NatalieW

hey nicky....

I'm doing really well actually. Begining to really feel human again!!!

How are you doing??


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls just popped on as DH is watching a very gory war/horror film!

Nicky so sorry about your work, I know how you are feeling, everyone is on short time at mine, it is awful :hugs:

Lea - sorry you didn't get the job :hugs: 

So glad it is Friday tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Glad you are feeling better Nat :)

are you starting to get a likkle bump yet? x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nat! :hi: :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

well i have a couple of spare tyres around me anyway....

However its not so squeeshie any more, its going really solid. Our 20 week scan is on 19th dec and we will be finding out the sex!!!

:hi: chris

Where is are you two in your cycles??


----------



## Chris77

<~~~lots of spare tires too so won't look pregnant until I'm like ready to give birth :rofl:

Great news about the scan! :happydance: Can't wait to hear what the baby's sex is?

Well, I am currently 9-12 dpo. Let me ask you a question, did you have head fogginess? I've been feeling like I'm stoned for the past few days.


----------



## NatalieW

yes I did chris and I also have spots... one of the other signs was to get snappy with Sam and also one day I just felt all my insides where really cramped and have to lie down to stretch out!

Oh and CM didn't disappear either...


----------



## NickyT75

Woohoo cant wait to find out your baby's sex Nat :)

Im only on CD2 at the moment (so this is the boring part of the month!) 

Just finished a 32 day cycle (normally 27 days) so kinda got my hopes up a bit :(

But im on a PMA kick from now on!! so its only 4 more weeks till I get my BFP!! xx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Nat

So nervous about testing. I've actually never been nervous to test before.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Im back!!! 

Chris look at all this company you have!! 

Nat - Hiya!! Nicky and I are going to be having Leo babies!!! I also was on a late cycle CD2 for me too!!!


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I KNOW, I'm loving all this company! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - You are definatley having a girl or a boy!! I bet my whole years salary on it!! Isnt it exciting stuff!! What would you like if you had the choice (I dont mind as long as its healthy is a cop out!!!)

Chris - You are spoilt!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Nat - You are definatley having a girl or a boy!! I bet my whole years salary on it!! Isnt it exciting stuff!! What would you like if you had the choice (I dont mind as long as its healthy is a cop out!!!)
> 
> Chris - You are spoilt!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Have you been talking to my husband?? :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

EEEK! just found out my company is set to close sometime over the next 3 weeks!!!

Bleedin nora! these things are sent to try us hey??!!


----------



## NatalieW

I think kerry and nicky are in sync!!!!

Nicky whats PMA?? 

lol spoilt!!!! haha

Kerry I would love to have a boy because i have 6 sisters!!! I need a boy in the family but as long as its healthy we don't mind!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Well no point worrying is there? (at least not until monday) :) PMA! PMA!! x


----------



## Chris77

Oh that really sucks Nicky. :hugs: At least you have a little warning so you can start looking for something else and hopefully won't be without a salary.


----------



## NickyT75

Positive mental attitide Nat :)

Its the way forward me thinks!! x


----------



## NatalieW

oh definately.... now i get it!!! baby brain sucks!!!

What are you going to do nicky?


----------



## NickyT75

Yep Kerry & me are so much in synch that we're both gettin our BFP's in approx 3wks + 5 days :) x


----------



## NickyT75

NatalieW said:


> oh definately.... now i get it!!! baby brain sucks!!!
> 
> What are you going to do nicky?

Trying not to think about it TBH :dohh:

No point getting upset over things I have no control over is there? I'll just blow the cobwebs off my CV & see what happens :) x


----------



## NatalieW

Excellent!!!! Thats what I like to hear!!!

You definately sound a lot more positive after a few down weeks.... and I'm really happy you have a PMA!!!


----------



## NickyT75

:) I'll prob be freakin out by this time next week but PMA is the plan of action for now x


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Excellent!!!! Thats what I like to hear!!!
> 
> You definately sound a lot more positive after a few down weeks.... and I'm really happy you have a PMA!!!

Ditto!!


----------



## Chris77

I heard a PMA has a lot to do with getting a :bfp: But, if that's the case, why aint I rich?????? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

lol i aint rich either!!! but most days i'm glass empty!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> lol i aint rich either!!! but most days i'm glass empty!

Here here!!


----------



## LeaArr

I'm having a bit of a problem with the PMA right now.


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> I'm having a bit of a problem with the PMA right now.

:hug: if I can do it anyone can hun :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where's everyone gone???


----------



## Chris77

I'm still here. :hi: Sorry had to do a little of the 'w' word. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I have a lot of "w" to do to clean my desk off prior to my week off. I just can't be bothered. I figure if I'm too good at my job to get a promotion, maybe if I slack off a little, I will get one.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I have a lot of "w" to do to clean my desk off prior to my week off. I just can't be bothered. I figure if I'm too good at my job to get a promotion, maybe if I slack off a little, I will get one.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - It must be getting close to home time for you, hun.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris - It must be getting close to home time for you, hun.

Yep, 6 minutes! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Ah, but who's counting :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Only one day plus 1.5 hours til I'm on holidays :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: That's awesome Lea :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies - it's that beautiful time again! :happydance: See you all tomorrow and Lea have a wonderful vacation if I don't talk to you. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I may or may not be here tomorrow. Depends on how much work I dig through today :rofl: Have a good night.


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> I dont know if you girls have noticed but other girls that have been coming in to BAW i.e Natalie/Owo/Destiny have abandoned us once they got their :bfp: I know they pop on now & again to let us now how they are doing (thanks Nat) but they dont come on here as much as they used too :cry:
> 
> So I think us remaining girls should make a pact, So:
> Sambatiki
> Chris77
> Colcarlilly
> Nicky
> Lea
> Baby.Love
> Me
> Buffycat
> (Hope I havent forgot anyone)
> 
> THE PACT
> 
> I ...................do swear that when I get my wonderful :bfp: I will not desert my fellow BAW Ladies. I will continue to join my girls here every weekday & will inform them of my absence a day in advance
> 
> 
> Signed ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> I'd be here every day but I can't because it's blocked at work and when I'm home no-one is about much.... I do try!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry Natalie didnt mean to upset you hun its bcus we miss you thats all x x x:hugs: we want to hear all about your pregnancy :hugs: really sorry if I upset you it wasnt intended x can you forgive me??? :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

morning reedy!


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls... Yaaaay its Friday :wohoo: and not only that i have been invited to a fancy dress Xmas party. Long'ish story but i have joined a group to make new friends for me and Ethan and that's where the invite came from.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Leah.

That sounds like great fun!! What are you going as???


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> morning reedy!

Morning Kerry How are you hun? x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Leah 
I would love to go to a fancy dress party, my parents had one a few years ago I went as supergirl :blush: & it was so much fun would love to go to another one x I'm hoping my sister has one for her house warming party x
Have you had a think about what you'll go as??


----------



## Sambatiki

Im good thanks, :witch: is starting to behave herself. Hows you?


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls i am going as Mrs Sexy Santa! its gonna be great fun, get to make new friends and have a laugh.


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Im sure the costume will be useful for when you get home too!!


----------



## baby.love

Oh yes Kerry my thoughts exactly! I have some white platform boots anyway so just have to buy the Santa dress and the fishnets :lol:


----------



## Sambatiki

leah - You fox!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh I LOVE LOVE LOVE fancy dress parties :)

I always go WAY overboard with my costumes! its fantastic! you get to pretend to be someone else for a whole night & you can get away with things you'd normally never be brave enough to do lol x


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> leah - You fox!!! :rofl:

Ha ha, i prefer the title MINX! :rofl:


Hey Nicky :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

oooh very sexy Leah x


----------



## baby.love

I do try Reedy :laugh2:

BTW do you all like my BAW blinkie?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x 

I had a dream last night that 2 pink lines showed up on a HPT was gutted when I woke up but hoping it a premonition :blush:

Leah - I love the BAW club member one x I want one x
How do you get them to go in a line across??


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - OK Minx then!! :rofl: Love your blinkie

Nicky - Hows the PMA today?? Are we still on track for a baby Leo??? 

Reedy - Its a premonition....... :dust:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Its a premonition....... :dust:

Fingers crossed it is althoughf or some reason I feel like i'm out this month all those symptoms I had last month I dont have any this month really


----------



## NickyT75

Leah your blinkie is cool :)

Kerry - yep still got PMA by the bucket load so our little Leo's are right on schedule :)


----------



## baby.love

Oh girls i hate to say it but i have chores to do :( but atleast if i do them now my weekend will be free and i can relax,

Chat soon xx


----------



## Sambatiki

leah - Have fun!!

Nicky - Good to hear it. I dropped off a baby leo for you in your journo.

Reedy - Havent you heard...... The new symptom for a :bfp: is no symptoms so I think you are right on track! And a haloween :bfp:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Havent you heard...... The new symptom for a :bfp: is no symptoms so I think you are right on track! And a haloween :bfp:

yipppeeee :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

see you later Leah x


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - I didnt get any symptoms with Sophie until I was 6wks pregnant so dont be fooled by the lack of symptoms hun! x


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi: The :witch: arrived this morning. :cry: :cry: When I wiped there was brown. There's always a chance this was implantation but I've been through the whole "oh maybe this is just implantation" thing before only to have my hopes totally desroyed. :cry: I knew something was up this morning when my boobs didn't hurt at all like they've been all week. I'm also getting AF cramps. 

Ironically, I got an email this morning and the title said, "You Are 4 Weeks Pregnant" :rofl: Very strange. 

So much for the psychic! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky x 

I told DH about my dream & he got very excited bless him & even asked when AF was due lol & he said if we dont get our hopes up about it it will be a lovely suprise when we get our :bfp: I love it that he's getting so excited as some of you girls will now only 3-4 months ago he wasnt ready to have kids :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Morning ladies :hi: The :witch: arrived this morning. :cry: :cry: When I wiped there was brown. There's always a chance this was implantation but I've been through the whole "oh maybe this is just implantation" thing before only to have my hopes totally desroyed. :cry: I knew something was up this morning when my boobs didn't hurt at all like they've been all week. I'm also getting AF cramps.
> 
> Ironically, I got an email this morning and the title said, "You Are 4 Weeks Pregnant" :rofl: Very strange.
> 
> So much for the psychic! :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry the :witch: turned up Chris x x x :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Hiya Chris, sorry the cow bag got you :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

awwwww Chris :hug: Im sorry shes arrived. https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/killaf.gif

Leah - You finished all your jobs already??


----------



## baby.love

Erm Kerry the honest answer is NO! but i have done quite a bit. I keep popping on whilst i have a sip of coffee. Just waiting for my kitchen floor to dry at the moment.


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Thats what Im like at the weekend. Hoover the living room = 1hr of BNB time!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - I just wanted to give you a huge :hug:.


----------



## baby.love

Aww thanks Kerry :hug: (why?) :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - where's my hug too? :( x


----------



## baby.love

Nicky i'll give you a huge :hug: xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well me & my PMA are off down the job centre (EEEK!! scary place) so wish me luck peeps! think im gonna need it TBH! :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

baby.love said:


> Nicky i'll give you a huge :hug: xxxx

Aww! thanx leah :hugs: I'll put it in my pocket next to my PMA & hopefully it'll bring me luck :) xx


----------



## baby.love

:dust: here you go pop some of this in your pocket too, its extra lucky and extra sticky :dust:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Nicky x 

Kerry - I want a :hugs: too :cry:

Leah - Hope you dont mind that I copied your sig :blush:


----------



## baby.love

:shock: Reedy i never had you down as a copy cat! :rofl: TBH i love yours better than mine :cry: **sneeks off to make a new one**


----------



## Reedy

How do I get them in a line across rather than going down in a line


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - i read one of your posts elsewhere. I think you can probably guess which one.

Nicky - All the best trying to find a new job!! Good luck! And HUGE :hug: to you too

Im feeling the love today!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - HUGE :hug: too


----------



## baby.love

yeah i know what post you mean Kerry, thanks for the hug :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Anytime Leah! 

God I am proper BAW I have NO work to do!! RUBBISH, its really all or nothing here!


----------



## baby.love

I am actually having a good day today :) Kerry i have one more floor that needs mopping if you are that bored,, I have got some more :laundry: to do soon :(


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll be right round!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl:... right its time for lunch then more housework! See ya laters alligators :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

have fun!!! 

Im so lonely :cry:


----------



## Reedy

See ya later Leah x 

only 45 minutes left for me x 
:happydance: I dont think I could cope with a full day :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - I cant cope with half a day!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi all! 

Tired today haha!!

I had a really bad dream last night that the OH had died:cry::cry::cry:

I rang him crying my eyes out!

But then again I got to thinking, isn't it that if you dream that somebody dies then a pregnancy is due. Dream about pregnancy, a death is due...BLAH!

I'm having a party on the 31st and there will be drink. Don't know what to do!

Do I drink and have fun or do I not and find out I aren't pregnant and miss all the fun!!
xxxx


----------



## baby.love

Awww babyblues hope you are feeling ok now, i usually dream that my DF is a drunken cheat! dunno what that means lol.

God girls i have lost all motivation today! i only have 1 room left to tidy and i really cannot find the energy to do it, I really think my get up and go has got up and gone.


----------



## Sambatiki

hi baby,

I was naughty this cycle and drank on the 1ww. Baby doesnt take any nutrients from you until week 5. Good luck


----------



## Chris77

hi again ladies :hi: Just got to work a few minutes ago. Got myself a fattening breakfast to make me feel better, scrambled eggs with cheese and home fries. :munch: 

I cancelled the jewelry party I was gonna go to tonight. I'm exhausted, feel like shit, I'm moody and to be quite honest, I just want to be alone and wallow in self pity. Won't be totally alone as DH will be home and he's encouraging me to go, but I already cancelled. I just want my BnB girls, pogo and my little annie tonight. :cry:


----------



## baby.love

Hi Chris, your breakfast sounds yummy ... 

Well i finally pulled my finger out and now all my housework is done and i can relax for the weekend :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

awww chris know what you mean treacle. :hug:

Do you ever feel that the only people that understand you are here on BNB??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> awww chris know what you mean treacle. :hug:
> 
> Do you ever feel that the only people that understand you are here on BNB??

yup, absolutely. I just fibbed and told everyone I have a bad cold and that's why I cancelled. I'm just in a real bad mood, no great adventure, no headless horseman tomorrow (it's supposed to rain), no baby....right or wrong I just want to wallow today. I'll probably feel much better tomorrow but for the time being I am sooooooooo depressed I have to look up to see my feet. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Hi Chris, your breakfast sounds yummy ...
> 
> Well i finally pulled my finger out and now all my housework is done and i can relax for the weekend :yipee:

:wohoo: that's awesome Leah! 

<~~~needs to do housework - but hey, what's another inch of dust?? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I let you wallow today..... But tomorrow thats another day!! I'll kick your ass! :rofl: You dont know that its going to rain for definate tomorrow you might still be able to go if not you could have a margarita!! We know how much you like them.

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll62/NMAC2008/margarita1.gif 
Heres one I made earlier!! :rofl:

Leah - I wish i was at home now


----------



## Chris77

Awww thanks Kerry! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~~not wearing ANY make-up today :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

<---- Never wears make-up to work!! Cant be arsed to get up extra early to do it!! :rofl: and would be ruined after cycling to the bus stop!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> <---- Never wears make-up to work!! Cant be arsed to get up extra early to do it!! :rofl: and would be ruined after cycling to the bus stop!! :rofl:

:rofl:

DH is such a sweetie - he doesn't think I need make-up. :rofl: Of course he is biased.


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww hes a gem but its always nice to hear!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girls im back :)

:hug: to Chris - sorry you are feeling down chick xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - How did it go????


----------



## NickyT75

Gah! not too great... these places make you feel like a total low-life :(


----------



## NickyT75

Might put in for assistant manager of H.Samuels? but the money isnt very good & id have to work weekends too


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Thats rubbish!! Is there anything that looks interesting??


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - We posted at the same time!! How about working in a school... teaching assistant??? Be great for when beans here!!


----------



## NickyT75

Seems to be plenty of jobs for care assistants etc... but I dont think id be able to do that sort of thing :(

Someone up there is really putting my PMA to the test arent they?!! 

Well its not gonna work :D coz im still optimistic! x


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry about the job prospects hun. :hugs: But loving the PMA! You'll find something that you'll LOVE!!


----------



## Chris77

<~~~shopping on ebay :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

The bloke in the job centre was a total toss pot!

he said to me (in a sarcastic voice) "unfortunately McDonalds arent taking people on at the moment"!!!!! WTF???!!!!

He thought id find it amusing!! Cheeky twat! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im so glad your not letting the f*ckers get you down!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> The bloke in the job centre was a total toss pot!
> 
> he said to me (in a sarcastic voice) "unfortunately McDonalds arent taking people on at the moment"!!!!! WTF???!!!!
> 
> He thought id find it amusing!! Cheeky twat! :hissy:

OMG! what an asshole! :growlmad: He needs a good kick up the ass! :ninja:


----------



## NickyT75

I just looked at him with a blank expression on my face - like was that sposed to be funny?!! dont give up your day job mate!


----------



## NickyT75

I've even just spent 65 bloody pence on the local jobs paper which is 3 pages thick & not worth wrapping your chips with!!


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmm! Chips!! 

Just fancy some now! lol


----------



## Chris77

I'm so sorry Nicky. :hugs: Is your job offering any type of severance? Can you collect unemployment in England?


----------



## NickyT75

I should get 9 years redundancy money but thats not much (about 9wks pay) 

Yep I could claim unemployment but I really dont wanna do that... I've always worked & paid my taxes so i not comfortable claiming off the government :(


----------



## Chris77

I totally hear ya - I just thought for the time being until you can find something. At least it's some income coming in.


----------



## Sambatiki

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chips I could with some now too!! 

Nicky - Maybe you should get a job at the job centre as his manager!!! Then teach him a lesson. Or you could write a complaint!! I would!!


----------



## NickyT75

I still have 3wks to find something so im sure it'll be fine :)


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - You have paid into the system so you should claim if you need too! However Im sure you'll find a new job very quickly. How about registering with a temping agency I got my full time job through office angels really good.


----------



## Sambatiki

hey lea! how are you today??


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea! :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, I just spent the last 15 mins catching up!

Have been busy all day but everything is done now ready for my weeks holiday, only the phone to answer now :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am now officially 9 days late for AF, going to do another test tomorrow morning, am wondering (hoping) that I got :bfn: cos I didn't do the first water of the day? god I am just clutching at straws really:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

hi I'm back 
Went to asda, tesco, next & outfit & still couldnt find a thin grey cardi :dohh: so I've come home & just eating my supernoodles x 
We're having takeaway tonight mmmmm fish, chips & curry sauce from the chippy yummy x 

Sorry you didnt find anything at the job centre Nicky x :hugs:
Chris - :hug::hugs: hope your feeling better soon hun x x x x:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> I am now officially 9 days late for AF, going to do another test tomorrow morning, am wondering (hoping) that I got :bfn: cos I didn't do the first water of the day? god I am just clutching at straws really:rofl:

Fingies crossed for you.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! :hi: Good luck testing!

WB Reedy!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> hey lea! how are you today??

I'm not feeling well, but I think that has a lot to do with the fact I don't wanna be here. Last day before holidays and all. Husband got into an epic fight this morning about funds. I called him when I got to the office to apologize. The fight was about 80% my fault cause I have a one track baby mind right now. 
He and I are going to re-evaluate our funding and discuss it further later.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - oooooh your not crazy!!! I really hope this is it!! Would the docs not do bloods?? 

Reedy - Thats rubbish you couldnt find a cardie


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Im sorry you had a fight, its soooo stressful though.


----------



## golcarlilly

Lea :hugs:

OMG I am going to see Metallica in concert in February - OH just booked us tickets, some friends are coming with us, OH and his mate love them, I am not really sure, some of their stuff is ok, the support bands are Saw and Machinehead WTF:rofl: I need some advice on dressing rock chick girls!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Dark Eyes, black t-shirt, skinny jeans and a funky belt???


----------



## Chris77

Lea :hugs: Sorry about the fight. :hugs: Money and babies are so stressful.


----------



## Sambatiki

Why cant it all be easy??? If we waited for the perfect moment we'd be waiting for ever!


----------



## LeaArr

I dont think it would have been nearly so bad if our basement was healthy. There was a development yesterday. The company that swore they were going to fix our walls and such have disappeared totally. Husband sent the pictures I took of the fault to our strata management company. Hopefully they get back to us soon. It needs to get taken care of before the ground freezes.


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I can't stop eating today. :blush:


----------



## baby.love

Afternoon girls i am back :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

WB Leah :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I hope that they get in touch soon!! 

Leah - hiya!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I dont think it would have been nearly so bad if our basement was healthy. There was a development yesterday. The company that swore they were going to fix our walls and such have disappeared totally. Husband sent the pictures I took of the fault to our strata management company. Hopefully they get back to us soon. It needs to get taken care of before the ground freezes.

I hope they get back to you soon! Sometimes these people can take forever!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ladies, I can't stop eating today. :blush:

I can never stop eating. Someone brought in a box of halloween candies. I had mini snickers for breakfast!! Healthy, I know. Have to maintain my figure you know. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I was eating my tuna sandwiches at 10am this morning!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I can't stop eating today. :blush:
> 
> I can never stop eating. Someone brought in a box of halloween candies. I had mini snickers for breakfast!! Healthy, I know. Have to maintain my figure you know. :rofl:Click to expand...

My thoughts EXACTLY! The voloptuous curves aint easy to maintain! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am just trying to stay sexy like Marilyn..No Kate Moss' here!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: Speaking of curves I forgot to ask DF what fruit my bum looks like!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Tracy & Nicky....i'm so sorry to hear about your jobs......i hope that you find something soon that you want to do....

Chris......as for the :witch: i always knew that she was evil! fingers crossed for next time though.....

Tracy....thanks for your message too.....i was in London yesterday with work......it wasn't the best of days either....:cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Marilyn was a size 16 wasnt she??? I thought she looked amazing! Did you know she used to sew buttons into her dresses so that it looked like she had a permenant nipple erection!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :dohh: Speaking of curves I forgot to ask DF what fruit my bum looks like!! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Marilyn was a size 16 wasnt she??? I thought she looked amazing! Did you know she used to sew buttons into her dresses so that it looked like she had a permenant nipple erection!! :rofl:

Interesting :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> :dohh: Speaking of curves I forgot to ask DF what fruit my bum looks like!! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Don't think we'll make 300 pages this month :nope:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Marilyn was a size 16 wasnt she??? I thought she looked amazing! Did you know she used to sew buttons into her dresses so that it looked like she had a permenant nipple erection!! :rofl:

She was a size 16 for the time, but as we suspected, the sizes have changed. She had a BMI of about 25ish.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - :hug: How are you feeling today???


----------



## LeaArr

I (heart) Marilyn.


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Don't think we'll make 300 pages this month :nope:

RUBBISH WE CAN!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

207!


----------



## Reedy

I've just ordered a cardi from Peacocks 
What do you think??



I bought it to wear with my baggy jeans, just rang my mum & mentioned the cardi & she said 'can I tell you something without you getting upset??? Well I dont like your baggy Jeans they make you look scruffy' ha ha ha ha ha thanks mum x x lol
 



Attached Files:







21505018_M.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: 207??


----------



## Sambatiki

207??? 

Reedy - Love the cardie


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> I've just ordered a cardi from Peacocks
> What do you think??

I love it.


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: @ Kerry


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I've just ordered a cardi from Peacocks
> What do you think??

Very nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

208??? :rofl: 

Do you think I'll get told off for spamming???


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry.....

feeling numb to be honest....guess i need time to understand where to go from here.....


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hi: What's wrong? Did I miss something? :shrug: Oh nevermind, I figured it out. :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - awww :hugs: Did you do anything to mark the day??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> 208??? :rofl:
> 
> Do you think I'll get told off for spamming???

Naahh...you go on spamming girlfriend. :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Lovely cardi Reedy :)

:hissy: i am bloody fuming at the moment, why do people put bull sh!t on here without doing some research?! I wont go into detail as it would take ages to explain. I just needed a rant lol


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> hi Kerry.....
> 
> feeling numb to be honest....guess i need time to understand where to go from here.....

:hug:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> Lovely cardi Reedy :)
> 
> :hissy: i am bloody fuming at the moment, why do people put bull sh!t on here without doing some research?! I wont go into detail as it would take ages to explain. I just needed a rant lol

<~~~~~~~~~~~~~will have to go search for the bullshit now! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

leah - Post the link!!


----------



## Reedy

WATCH OUT FOR KERRY THE BAW SPAMMER:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:blush: Dont know what youre talking about???


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> WATCH OUT FOR KERRY THE BAW SPAMMER:rofl:

I


----------



## baby.love

Oh its not very interesting girls.

Basically there is a thread regarding c-sections(i have had 2) and someone put in there that in the UK if you have had 2 you wont be able to attempt giving birth naturally, well i know for a fact that its complete crap and you can indeed TRY! so me being me put a link after this person showing alot of info that you can.

I get annoyed as some people might take her word for it and therefore never have the chance to even try if they want to.

Stupid i know to get annoyed over something so trivial .... Sorry


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> WATCH OUT FOR KERRY THE BAW SPAMMER:rofl:

don't


----------



## LeaArr

I was going to do it, I just can't...
:rofl:


----------



## baby.love

For Kerry

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/spam.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e74/WaRp3dReALiTy/2e2kxn7.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

ahem...209.


----------



## Sambatiki

leah - :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Great minds huh Kerry?


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - YEP!!! NUTTERS!! 

210??


----------



## LeaArr

Oh...can I use the BAW blinkie too?


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: 210

Right that was the last one!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e74/WaRp3dReALiTy/2e2kxn7.jpg

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I think if we keep on like this, we may have 300 before the month is up.


----------



## baby.love

:shock: Kerry i am not a nutter, my psychiatrist said so :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

^ :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

LeaArr said:


> Oh...can I use the BAW blinkie too?

Go for it hun, lets spread the BAW love around BnB :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy???


----------



## baby.love

:tease:<<< a very close resemblance of me without my pills.. actually shit where are my pills? :tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Chris77

baby.love said:


> :shock: Kerry i am not a nutter, my psychiatrist said so :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry i think the tin of spam should be your new avatar pic :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/spammer_girl.jpg


----------



## baby.love

:sick: i hate spam.


----------



## baby.love

Chris77 said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/spammer_girl.jpg

Love it!


* 1. This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds. <<<<< DOES THAT MEAN I AM A SPAMMER TOO! *


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/spammer_girl.jpg

:rofl: doesn't even really cover this one.


----------



## Chris77

Nah, just means you're a fast typer. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/spammer_girl.jpg
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> * 1. This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds. <<<<< DOES THAT MEAN I AM A SPAMMER TOO! *Click to expand...

yes :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/spammer_girl.jpg

Love it!!! 

Not my new avatar but in my siggie!! what do you think


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/spammer_girl.jpg
> 
> Love it!!!
> 
> Not my new avatar but in my siggie!! what do you thinkClick to expand...

Yes, yes, yes. Lovin' it!!


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: love it kerry :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii149/love2badiva2/apple_core-1.jpg Sorry girls i missed that i was eating some spamming apples! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

sorry....doing some 'w'...

am in a different building today so a little more difficult to sit on BAW for too long at a time!

Kerry....didn't do anything to mark it......i don't think i need to as it will always be there, in my head, and in my heart, making me sad. Was holding a 6week old baby yesterday too....those lovely big eyes looking up......

DH and I just hugged for a long time.....cried myself to sleep last night.....


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: buffycat


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> Lovely cardi Reedy :)
> 
> :hissy: i am bloody fuming at the moment, why do people put bull sh!t on here without doing some research?! I wont go into detail as it would take ages to explain. I just needed a rant lol

linky?


----------



## baby.love

Oh its nothing, i did kinda explain a few pages back... just me getting wound up over nothing i guess.


----------



## Sambatiki

Awwww buffy :hug: I think we are going to plant a christmas rose for our beanie. 
:hug:


----------



## baby.love

Thats lovely Kerry :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey we're on page 212 now!! :wohoo:

Whats everyone doing this weekend??


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> sorry....doing some 'w'...
> 
> am in a different building today so a little more difficult to sit on BAW for too long at a time!
> 
> Kerry....didn't do anything to mark it......i don't think i need to as it will always be there, in my head, and in my heart, making me sad. Was holding a 6week old baby yesterday too....those lovely big eyes looking up......
> 
> DH and I just hugged for a long time.....cried myself to sleep last night.....

Aww Buffy hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> sorry....doing some 'w'...
> 
> am in a different building today so a little more difficult to sit on BAW for too long at a time!
> 
> Kerry....didn't do anything to mark it......i don't think i need to as it will always be there, in my head, and in my heart, making me sad. Was holding a 6week old baby yesterday too....those lovely big eyes looking up......
> 
> DH and I just hugged for a long time.....cried myself to sleep last night.....

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hey we're on page 212 now!! :wohoo:
> 
> Whats everyone doing this weekend??

going to Headless Horseman unless it gets cancelled. Other than that NADA!!


----------



## baby.love

Thought i might start a diet next week girls! who wants to join me? 


God these biscuits are putting crumbs all over my PC!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Hope that you have a nice weekend chillaxing.


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hey we're on page 212 now!! :wohoo:
> 
> Whats everyone doing this weekend??
> 
> going to Headless Horseman unless it gets cancelled. Other than that NADA!!Click to expand...

Chris - I went to the website & watched the video OMG I nearly pooed myself just watching that :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/funny20189.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

baby.love said:


> Oh its not very interesting girls.
> 
> Basically there is a thread regarding c-sections(i have had 2) and someone put in there that in the UK if you have had 2 you wont be able to attempt giving birth naturally, well i know for a fact that its complete crap and you can indeed TRY! so me being me put a link after this person showing alot of info that you can.
> 
> I get annoyed as some people might take her word for it and therefore never have the chance to even try if they want to.
> 
> Stupid i know to get annoyed over something so trivial .... Sorry

Sorry, that was me not paying attention. I get annoyed about trivial things all the time. People need to educate themselves before they say stuff.


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Ive already started as such!! Dusted off my exercise ball wednesday and been doing 50 sit ups before bed. Eating healthier meals yesterday I had a bag of carrots for my lunch. Also heard that carrots are good for EWCM.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hey we're on page 212 now!! :wohoo:
> 
> Whats everyone doing this weekend??
> 
> going to Headless Horseman unless it gets cancelled. Other than that NADA!!Click to expand...
> 
> Chris - I went to the website & watched the video OMG I nearly pooed myself just watching that :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh, I haven't done that yet. I am going to be playing Fable II with Husband for a good chunk of the weekend, I'm sure.


----------



## baby.love

:hugs: LeaArr thanks.... i have a short fuse unfortunately and when people get things wrong that mean alot to me i tend to get a teeny tiny bit annoyed lol


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, I know I asked you this before but how do you like Pogo?


----------



## baby.love

Kerry i have an exercise ball, but whenever i get it down i sit there and just look at it! it didn't come with any guides, The dogs love it though.


----------



## Chris77

<~~~eating grilled cheese and french fries - no veggies today - although the fries were fried in vegetable oil, so that counts :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Whenver I try an exercise ball it rolls out from under me and hits the wall. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hey we're on page 212 now!! :wohoo:
> 
> Whats everyone doing this weekend??
> 
> going to Headless Horseman unless it gets cancelled. Other than that NADA!!Click to expand...
> 
> Chris - I went to the website & watched the video OMG I nearly pooed myself just watching that :rofl:Click to expand...

NAH!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Whenver I try an exercise ball it rolls out from under me and hits the wall. :dohh:

:dohh: you have to get the balance right!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Whenver I try an exercise ball it rolls out from under me and hits the wall. :dohh:
> 
> :dohh: you have to get the balance right!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Kerry, I have absolutely no balance! Just ask DH. :rofl: I trip putting on my socks :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh shit!!!! I just realized I left DH on the phone while I went to go and get my lunch and I forgot all about him!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

He hung up and called me back to yell at me. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl:

I just read that BNB has reached a million posts!!! Do you think that might have anything to do with all that spamming thats been going on recently :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Oh shit!!!! I just realized I left DH on the phone while I went to go and get my lunch and I forgot all about him!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

PMSL!! :rofl: oops!! Will he be cross??


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> <~~~eating grilled cheese and french fries - no veggies today - although the fries were fried in vegetable oil, so that counts :rofl: :rofl:

...and they are potatoes. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh shit!!!! I just realized I left DH on the phone while I went to go and get my lunch and I forgot all about him!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> He hung up and called me back to yell at me. :rofl: :rofl:

oopsie :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh shit!!!! I just realized I left DH on the phone while I went to go and get my lunch and I forgot all about him!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> PMSL!! :rofl: oops!! Will he be cross??Click to expand...

Nahh....and I said, "Dude, I'm surfing the crimson wave, how do you expect me to remember things?" :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl:
> 
> I just read that BNB has reached a million posts!!! Do you think that might have anything to do with all that spamming thats been going on recently :rofl:

Nah...


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh shit!!!! I just realized I left DH on the phone while I went to go and get my lunch and I forgot all about him!! :dohh: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> PMSL!! :rofl: oops!! Will he be cross??Click to expand...
> 
> Nahh....and I said, "Dude, I'm surfing the crimson wave, how do you expect me to remember things?" :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl:

Lea - Course its veggies!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - :rofl:
> 
> I just read that BNB has reached a million posts!!! Do you think that might have anything to do with all that spamming thats been going on recently :rofl:
> 
> Nah...Click to expand...

Nah squared :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

just like wine is fruit!! Grapes are fruit arent they!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> just like wine is fruit!! Grapes are fruit arent they!!

Indeed they are!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> just like wine is fruit!! Grapes are fruit arent they!!

Yes. yummmm


----------



## Sambatiki

speaking of which since I am also surfing the crimson wave I might indulge in some grape juice tonight!


----------



## Chris77

with some vodka?


----------



## baby.love

Well my lovely ladies i am off to the kitchen to cook some tea. Sausage casserole tonight :) see you all soon xxxx


----------



## Chris77

sounds yummy Leah!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> with some vodka?

What with :wine:!! Im not that much of an alchie!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

216!!! :rofl: We are doing well 283 pages left!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> with some vodka?
> 
> What with :wine:!! Im not that much of an alchie!! :rofl:Click to expand...

SURE! SURE! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c12/pabstpunk/drunk.jpg


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

We're still on page 216 :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c12/pabstpunk/drunk.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

you lot really are nuts!


----------



## Reedy

Fish & Chips is off the menu bcus DH wants chinese & I've really gone off it bleeuurrgh so I'm off to get my maccy D's now so hope you all have a fab weekend speak to you all monday x x x x 

byeeee x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Peek a boo!!!

Natalie is on half term for a week and being whisked away for two nights!!!!!

:happydance:

Oh and it's Sam's curry night!!! yumm


----------



## NickyT75

Whoa! you girls have been doing some serious spamming in my absence!! lol


----------



## NickyT75

PMSL @ the crimson wave thingy!! 

can just picture Chris Kerry & myself on surfboards!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

^eww. bad vision


----------



## NickyT75

Couldnt agree more! lol


----------



## NickyT75

Me + Surfboard = broken bones / probable drowning! hahaha!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> PMSL @ the crimson wave thingy!!
> 
> can just picture Chris Kerry & myself on surfboards!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Bad vision too! I wouldn't last long on a surfboard!! :nope:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~is trying to see what other junk she can eat today :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Where did you all go? :shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Im back!! Got chicken burgers under the grill! 

Hiya Nat if youre still around :wave: Where are you going too??


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Kerry :hi: Yum, chicken burgers! Have no idea what we're having tonight for dinner. We'll probably go out to eat.


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooh you lucky thing! DF is working until 10pm tonight :cry: rubbish so its me on my todd in the village in the middle of no-where :rofl: I forgot to get :wine: too :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, how can you forget the MOST important thing?!?!


----------



## Sambatiki

I did get minstrals though :munch:


----------



## Chris77

What are those? :munch:


----------



## Chris77

Earth to Kerry!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry was eating my chicken burgers!! 

Minstrels are chocolate! Yummy!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Sorry was eating my chicken burgers!!
> 
> Minstrels are chocolate! Yummy!

:rofl: yummy is right! I'm going to stop at Blockbuster on the way home and rent a bunch of horror movies and make DH watch them with me. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Rather you than me!! Id wet myself then have nightmares!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=8O_Tv80rvgQ

I think this sums up the day quite nicely!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Why have i never been in here before??? Room for another?


----------



## LeaArr

I just got a sudden migrane. Only 1.5 hours to go til I'm on Holidays..w00t w00t


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy no you cant come in here!! This is where I go really nuts :rofl: 

Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: DF is going to call in somewhere and get a bottle of :wine: :wohoo:!!


----------



## Sambatiki

aww lea :hug: Have you taken something for it???


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> aww lea :hug: Have you taken something for it???

Yes, just waiting for it to kick in.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Noooooooooooooooooooo Samba + :wine: = mayhem!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Rubbish I hate migrains they often make me :puke: Hope you have caught it in time


----------



## Sambatiki

Sambatiki said:


> Rubbish I hate migrains they often make me :puke: Hope you have caught it in time

:devil: You know it :devil:


----------



## baby.love

Good evening ladies and how are we all? I have a bid on the pc i am selling :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Thats naughty!! :devil:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im watching Little Britain USA its sooo funny!!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol why is it naughty that someone wants my PC? i thought that was the idea of eBay! :rofl: I'll tell whoever it is they cant bid as Kerry says its naughty.


----------



## Aveta

Wow, you lot write a lot of crap lol. Had a good laugh about whoever left their dh on the phone while they went for lunch haha!

I've been obsessed with this forum today, but haven't dared read the other forums for fear of what it will do to my baby crazy head at the moment. Today was good, I talked to hubbie some more about babies, no progress but hoping that just talking about it will mean its on his brain more while I'm away this weekend ( my sister is in labour with my first nephew!). We were working out savings today and put in a section for "possibly maybe someday fancy trying for a baby" for 2 years time. Hoping it will be more like a year but this is all a good start! I'm feeling far better now that I've actually told him how I feel, and that I don't want to wait about 8 years like I used to think. Its funny, its like a switch flicked on in my head and I realised that I want a baby more than anything else I though I wanted. Weird! 

Anyway, sorry about the ramble! What's everyone else up to tonight?


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Sorry I though you said YOU bet on your own pc to get the bids up!! Thats naughty!!! 

Aveta - Talking crap is how we retain the little sanity we have left!!! :rofl: Hope that you manage to talk OH into moving to TTC sooner


----------



## baby.love

lol Kerry no! I have just come in quickly as watching celebrity ding dong and Danny Dyer is on it :cloud9: 

Aveta- yep we talk alot of crap but i did warn you that this is the nut house of BnB! :rofl:


----------



## Aveta

well it's great that I have somewhere to come and ramble to keep me sane! Btw does BAW mean broody and waiting? I can't work it out!


----------



## baby.love

BAW means bored at work :)


----------



## Aveta

lol, well I'm bored of being broody, but I don't work, just uni and placement (student midwife) so its really hard to stay sane talking about pregnancy, birth and babies all day!!! And seeing all the babies on community will be really difficult! I'll need to come home and rant on here lol!


----------



## Sambatiki

Aveta - Rant away hun!! Always here to listen


----------



## LeaArr

Seems reasonable to me. I hope it's closer to a year for ya too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Hows the head??


----------



## LeaArr

Much better now. I took the drugs early enough that it didn't really bother me for too long at all. 
I texted husband on my way home saying I wanted drinks, and he texted back saying he had already bought me some of my favorite beer. I think it was an olive branch for this morning.


----------



## Sambatiki

awww hes a sweet heart really. You just need to get him absolutley rat arsed and convince him to TTC. Dont forget to get him to sign an agreement though


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

You laugh but it could work!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

...he has said that if it just happened, it wouldn't be that bad. But to actually TTC right now, well, it's just not a good time. I was wondering what the difference would be.


----------



## Chris77

Hi all :hi: I'm back :D


----------



## Chris77

Aveta said:


> Wow, you lot write a lot of crap lol. Had a good laugh about whoever left their dh on the phone while they went for lunch haha!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Um, yeah that was me. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I didnt have macdonalds last night i drove all the way there then realised i didnt want it so came home & had spaghetti on toast instead although didnt really want that either x
My smell has heightened too the last couple of days, i spilt my water the other day & i was wiping it up & i could smell dog food really strongly - we dont even have a dog 
then yesterday at work i was satat my desk & i could smell stale cigerettes yet no one was even near me & I dont smoke 
& then last night I was in bed with DH & I could smell something dodgy like a fusty smell (DH couldnt smell it) but it was really strong 
how strange x 

Chris hope you get to go to the headless horseman thing today x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, these seem like really good signs! Good Luck! When are you testing??

:dust:


----------



## Chris77

Ok ladies, well by now, you know of the shitty week I've had.......Well, DH and I went.... and get this shit...as if my day wasn't bad enough. We're having a really bad storm here and we went to Friendly's restaurant - their hamburgers and ice cream always makes me feel good. Anyway, as soon as we get there, all the lights in the town went out!!! Because of the storm, a transformer blew! :hissy: So we drove out of town and went to Applebee's and there I had 2 margaritas (actually 4 because they came with a shaker that filled the glass up 2x) They were called Perfect Margaritas and they came with 3 shots! So 6 shots later, I'm feeling much more relaxed. :D Then, I dragged DH to Kohl's because I had $30 Kohl's cash to use from the previous week's retail therapy. So, I used the money for much needed bras and underwear and bought myself new pajamas. Don't really need new pajamas as I have at least 5 pairs but I LOVE LOVE LOVE pajamas and put them on as soon as I come home from work. DH has never been with me before when I bought underwear and didn't realize that I'm a D cup. :dohh: So he says, "Wow hunny." :dohh: Ok, was that supposed to cheer me up in any way????? So I punched him in the stomach. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Now I'm back home in my comfy new pj's, listening to the wind and the heavy rain with my little Annie curled up next to me and a horror movie on the tv. :D


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: i would have punched him too.


----------



## Chris77

How you doing tonight Lea?


----------



## LeaArr

Husband went to bed at 8:30. I am just checking out my long-lost friend, the internet, and watching sex and the city with a cold one.


----------



## Chris77

Ah, sounds good. Watching horror movies with the DH. What kind of beer u drinkin?


----------



## LeaArr

It's brewed here in Calgary. It's a low-carb beer named JackRabbit. I love it. This is the last one though.


----------



## Chris77

Oh that sounds good! We have low carb beer here too - Michelob Ultra - do u get that in Canada?


----------



## LeaArr

I think so, but I don't think I have tried it. I like Lebatt Sterling too.


----------



## Chris77

DH LOVES Labatts! He bought a case of Labatts Ice when we had a bbq over the summer.


----------



## LeaArr

I was just looking up Michelob Ultra, and it looks like it isn't available in Canada. Sad days.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

officially out of JackRabbit...what to do now?


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris 
I'm not testing until next weekend x 
My sister & her hubby are thinking of trying for a 3rd & all I can think of is 'what if they get pregnant b4 me & DH' thats so selfish I know x 
I'll juts be so upset if they do :cry:

I felt so postive that we caught the egg last month but got a :bfn: then AF arrived I just feel like I'm out this month too its hard to have PMA 

Chris - sorry yesterday didnt go to plan x was headless horseman cancelled too??


----------



## baby.love

Morning girlies :) bloody idiot decided he wasn't gonna sell us the laptop so i am shopping for one today! plus my PC didn't sell :hissy: does mean i will be able to stay online though. 

Chris :hugs:
Reedy: dont give up hope hun! keep the PMA strong :) it will happen for you.


----------



## Reedy

Sorry your not getting your laptop Leah & your pc didnt sell but fab news about you being online a bit longer x 
Hope your having a nice weekend


----------



## baby.love

I'm not too worried about ours not selling, we have re listed it to run out on a better day at a better time.. and as for the laptop we have found a few we like and they are all better than the one we lost. 
My weekend is good.. watched most haunted live last night and cant wait for tonights. What have you been upto? :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi girls. Well I THINK i'm 60% sure this is my month, but then again I could be wrong!! I haven't felt myself really. I'm 7DPO.
No implantation bleeding but not everybody gets that!
Fingers crossed 

I am so chilled right now!! :D 






:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


:help:


----------



## Sambatiki

Good luck


----------



## Pudding-x123

Symptoms? So far....

* Big Spot on my chin!!
* Tired lots
* Sore/sensitive boobs but not as sore/sensitive as usual.
* Felt like AF was arriving today.
* Cramps/backache (Slight)
* White CM but not sticky
* Had a runny/Stuffy nose the other day.
* Moody
* High Smell sensitivity (sp)

AF not due until about 2nd november.


----------



## LeaArr

good luck


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hey Chris
> I'm not testing until next weekend x
> My sister & her hubby are thinking of trying for a 3rd & all I can think of is 'what if they get pregnant b4 me & DH' thats so selfish I know x
> I'll juts be so upset if they do :cry:
> 
> I felt so postive that we caught the egg last month but got a :bfn: then AF arrived I just feel like I'm out this month too its hard to have PMA
> 
> Chris - sorry yesterday didnt go to plan x was headless horseman cancelled too??

Awwww Reedy I know exactly how you feel. It is NOT selfish!! Not at all hun. :hugs: Yeah HH was cancelled but we're going next Saturday.


----------



## Chris77

Good Luck Baby - sounding real good!


----------



## Chris77

And she spent it like a queen..........IN BED!! :rofl: :rofl:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/005-5.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/006-6.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/007-3.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/008-3.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/004-8.jpg
Annie's eyes are cloudy and puffy in some pictures because she has KCS (dry eye). She has a very severe case of it and produces absolutely no tears on her own. So, I put 3 types of medication in her eyes 4x a day to keep her eyes lubed.She produces a mucus like substance in her eyes that requires cleaning almost hourly. Unfortunately, every once in awhile she rubs her eye on the carpet which makes her look like Rocky. :rofl: (like in these photos) She doesn't see very well but that does NOT stop her at all! She runs around and plays like a puppy just like any other dog that isn't special needs. Bless her!! DH and I love her to pieces and she's quite possibly the cutest, most affectionate little thing.


----------



## LeaArr

She's so sweet.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris, I added you on AIM. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies! Good weekend?


----------



## Reedy

I did wonder about her eye in those pics x glad she's doesnt let it get her down x 
She such an adorable little dog, she's so cute x 

Morning everyone x 
did you all have a good weekend?
I had an ok one although was in a foul mood yesterday (dont know why) I just felt so down & had no energy whatsoever & I cried most of the day :cry: feeling a bit better today although would rather be at home on the sofa 

Baby - good luck, your symptoms sound positive x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Sorry you have been tearful. Maybe its a good sign!! I was very tearful when I got my :bfp: Fingers Crossed! When are you testing?


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Sorry you have been tearful. Maybe its a good sign!! I was very tearful when I got my :bfp: Fingers Crossed! When are you testing?

Thanks Kerry fingers crossed thats what it is x 

AF is due on friday so will probably test over the weekend if she isnt here by then x although I really dont want to see that :bfn: again :cry:

Did you have a good weekend? x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

Im back in the office today booooo! :( x


----------



## Sambatiki

I had a fab weekend!!

Girlie night on saturday. Sunday lunch at a friends then a huge walk lovely view. Theres a pic in my journal. 

Also decided we are getting married in Antigua 2010!! :wohoo: had a quick look at dresses!! :rofl: for a few hours! 

Reedy - Fingers crossed for you. ikwym seeing :bfn:'s never nice even when you know its too early!

Nicky - Rubbish your back at work, but yeyyy we get to talk to you ALL day!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x Did you have a good weekend?? x 
and :hissy: for being back at work :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend Kerry I'll go check out that pic in your journal x


----------



## NickyT75

I can soooo not be bothered to do any work! wish i could just go back to bed lol x


----------



## baby.love

Morning, i wont be about much today as Ethan and i are off to the park with some friends :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - That sounds like fun! Better than sitting in the office! How did the xmas party go?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky & Reedy - Shall we pop to Leah's instead and go to the park!!


----------



## NickyT75

sounds good to me Kerry :)


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky & Reedy - Shall we pop to Leah's instead and go to the park!!

Sounds good to me x I could do with a bit of fresh air x 
Work is going to be a nightmare we have 22 staff & only 12 are in today :dohh:


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> Leah - That sounds like fun! Better than sitting in the office! How did the xmas party go?

The party is on the 6th December so a few weeks yet. But loads of the girls are going as sexy Santa so i have been sorting another costume out :) The park should be good, although its a bit cold i am sure we will warm up running about.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Hopefully that will keep you busy so that the day soon passes quickly. 

Im off to a sales meeting at 11am :yawn: boring boring boring!! It will go on forever too!! :rofl: Suppose it will keep me out of trouble for a couple of hours!


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Same day as our xmas party, sorry I thought you said it was this weekend!! :rofl: Daft cow!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol .. i luckily had a back up idea with the costume though as had a feeling they would nearly all go as santa, so now i am going as a gothic xmas fairy :) the outfit is well nice and very sexy :)


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.bestpartiesever.com/chr...cester/christmas-parties-Towcester_intro.html

Thats where we are going this year!! I cant wait, I booked my hair appointment as Im having it all curled, Im so excited...... I know... Im sad!! :rofl: 

Going to a halloween party on friday, its fancy dress Ive no idea what Im going to do!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Any excuse to be a sex kitten !!


----------



## baby.love

:blush: maybe lol


----------



## baby.love

i am usually covered in paint/glue/sticky sweets etc! so any chance to dress up and be Leah rather than mummy and i am there. Don't get me wrong i absolutely love being a mum but i crave some me time!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry that place looks fab, its look very similar to a place we get here in Leicester called the Marque although doubt we'll be having a works xmas party this year x 

I've been going by the clock on the wall thinking wow today is going so quick its 12pm already only to realise that it hasnt been put back & its only 11am :hissy: & its too high up for me to reach & change it :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Im sure your OH likes it when you are Leah too!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Kerry that place looks fab, its look very similar to a place we get here in Leicester called the Marque although doubt we'll be having a works xmas party this year x
> 
> I've been going by the clock on the wall thinking wow today is going so quick its 12pm already only to realise that it hasnt been put back & its only 11am :hissy: & its too high up for me to reach & change it :dohh:

:rofl: Our clocks the same!! 

:wohoo: Sales meeting has been delayed until 11.30


----------



## Reedy

baby.love said:


> now i am going as a gothic xmas fairy :) the outfit is well nice and very sexy :)

Have you got a pic Leah?? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Its not that sort of website!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Its not that sort of website!!! :rofl: :rofl:

ok maybe bcus its monday & I'm not completely with it but.............I dont get it :blush::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - I think Kerry is implying that her costume is a little bit X-rated?


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - I think Kerry is implying that her costume is a little bit X-rated?

I did think that, man I am so dumb sometimes :dohh::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

How are you feeling? anything more on the symptom front? x


----------



## baby.love

Sorry girls was sorting a few bits out! Here's my outfit....



What do you think?


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Sorry sweets.

Leah - I love it, love it, love it!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Its fab aint it Kerry? i wanted something unusual and a Gothic fairy fits the bill.


----------



## Sambatiki

Does it all come with it??


----------



## baby.love

everything but the boots! and thats all for £28! :wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Sorry sweets.

Thanks Kerry :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> How are you feeling? anything more on the symptom front? x

Who do you mean??? me?? 
told you I'm being dumb today :dohh:
Well if you do mean me, then I'm trying not to symptom spot but its so bloody hard not too x
at the moment its feeling sick & very tired yesterday I felt so drained, literally felt like I hadnt been to bed, got no energy & cried for most of the day also a hightened sense of smell which is really odd oh obviously the fuzzy head which seems to be taking over me today :rofl: I'm never normally this stoopid honest :rofl:x but thats all but not getting my hopes up x thanks for asking though


----------



## Sambatiki

Its the preggers brain kicking in!! (fingers crossed)


----------



## Sambatiki

Looks like Im going to the meeting in a mo TTFN!


----------



## Pudding-x123

Morning girls! Feeling "Yucky" today as my niece would say!

Getting some slight pains on my right hand side at the front of my stomach.
When I bend over it hurts like I'm pressing on something! Very strange feeling!

Anybody got any :bfp:'s?

Luck to all this cycle!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris, I added you on AIM. Hope you don't mind.

Lea, nope don't mind at all!! :D


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I did wonder about her eye in those pics x glad she's doesnt let it get her down x
> She such an adorable little dog, she's so cute x
> 
> Morning everyone x
> did you all have a good weekend?
> I had an ok one although was in a foul mood yesterday (dont know why) I just felt so down & had no energy whatsoever & I cried most of the day :cry: feeling a bit better today although would rather be at home on the sofa
> 
> Baby - good luck, your symptoms sound positive x x x

Aw Reedy :hugs: I was that way on Saturday. In fact, I was so fed up and depressed I just wanted to take a sleeping pill and go to bed and that was at 7 pm! So I totally hear ya! :hugs: So glad you're feeling better today though. 
:hug:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Its the preggers brain kicking in!! (fingers crossed)

Fingers crossed your right Kerry x :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, sorry you're back at work. I so don't want to be here today either. We're supposed to have nasty weather this week too. Icy Rain tomorrow and Snow on Wednesday. :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

I hate the crappy weather Chris x I dont mind when its just cold its when it rains that really annoys me :hissy: its starting to get very cold here now x & its going to be dark when I leave work tonight too :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Well, because I was utterly bored and in such a horrendous mood on Saturday, I had my fortune read for $10. This is what she had to say about children:

_ I do see you getting pregnant in the future I actually am seeing a possibility of three children. This may be triplets or three separate kids, but I am seeing three. I do think you will have your first child when you are 33 years old. Three is your magic number apparently! Good luck!_

33 is 2 years away!!!!!! :hissy: :cry: But I guess as long as they ARE children in my future, I can relax a little.....I guess. :rofl: And her "3" thing goes with a psychic I once saw about 7 years ago who said I'd have 3 children. Also, 3's were DH and I's number when we were dating. We ALWAYS saw 333 EVERYWHERE we went. Spooky. Also having children when I'm 33 and possibly triples goes with what my gyno had told me that I MAY have difficulties having children and MAY need 'help'.

Oh and I've ALWAYS wanted 3 children!!! 


She also mentioned tension and worry around my mother which was right on.


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls i'm here and need cheering up :cry: Chris, poo on waiting 2 years but :wohoo: on there being 3 i reckon it will be triplets, u best enjoy some quiet time while u get the chance, 3 babies can u imagine OMG. XXX


----------



## Chris77

Ahh what's wrong hun? :hugs:

We shall see if she's right Daisy. I take all psychics with a grain of salt even when they seem really legit - especially when it comes to the future. I believe the future is never written in stone and it is what we make of it.


----------



## Reedy

Chris :hugs: that doesnt mean that will happen x :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris :hugs: that doesnt mean that will happen x :hug:

No I know - it just plays into my fears of "just having a feeling" of having a hard time conceiving. It's been a fear of mine since I was a little girl.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm out hunni, i am just waiting on AF and now my cycles r getitng shorter it means my FS appoitment on the 21st Nov which is when i get my clomid is all wrong timing. I should have been starting clomid literally days after that appoitnement but i may have to wait till middle of decembers cycle now, i was so looking forward to a whole cycle of clomid in for xmass, i want and xmass bump and no drinkies :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

U WILL get ur babies babe, i am 100% sure, i just really hope u don't have to wait 2 years. XXX


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm out hunni, i am just waiting on AF and now my cycles r getitng shorter it means my FS appoitment on the 21st Nov which is when i get my clomid is all wrong timing. I should have been starting clomid literally days after that appoitnement but i may have to wait till middle of decembers cycle now, i was so looking forward to a whole cycle of clomid in for xmass, i want and xmass bump and no drinkies :cry:

Oh hun I'm so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> U WILL get ur babies babe, i am 100% sure, i just really hope u don't have to wait 2 years. XXX

Thanks hun.....I've always had a feeling I was going to have triplets though....isn't that insane???? DH will absolutely FLIP if that happens, which is good that it won't happen for 2 years and 2 months. :rofl: Perhaps I should warn him now! :rofl: The psychic also said I have psychic abilities, which is kind of spooky considering the fact that whenever I dream of weather, that particular weather (rain, snow etc) ALWAYS happens within the next few days without ever once looking or listening to the news. So the fact she said that I have accurate intuition and psychic abilities was a bit disconcerting. :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Aww I'm sorry Daisy!!

I've had to come and look after my mother today. She's not well bless her!

Aren't father's cute! He said to me earlier..."Hows the erm....You know...Making? doing?...Any erm...Joy??"

:rofl: Bless! Fathers doing like talking about things like that do they :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

OMG! :rofl: @ Baby's dad!!!! I am sorry your Mom is ill - I hope it's nothing serious and she gets better quickly. xx


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Chris :hugs: that doesnt mean that will happen x :hug:
> 
> No I know - it just plays into my fears of "just having a feeling" of having a hard time conceiving. It's been a fear of mine since I was a little girl.Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same Chris its something that has played on my mind for the last 10 years or so x x x :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Of course, I'm the only boob who couldn't just let my future play out for me. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG :rofl: baby bless ur dad. Chris dead spooky, can u tell me when or if ill have babies? :rofl: i'm after a free reading. Reedy i'm sure u will get ur well deserved baby to :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Daisy - sorry to hear about your cycles messing you about x x x :hug:
Baby - :rofl: @ your dad, this is why I havent told my parents x 
Chris - spooky about your dreams, i do that sometimes though, I was at alton towers about 2 years ago & saw this lads jumping over a fence & I was just thinking to myself 'I'd laugh if one of them fell over' & sure enough the next lad fell flat on his face :rofl: i felt awful bcus I thought it was my fault x things like that happen quite often x


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: can u think 'i would laugh if we all got pregnant' how cool would that be :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Ahhh...I'm on holidays, what the hell am I doing up this fecking early?


----------



## LeaArr

Leah - I love your costume

Chris - I hope you don't have to wait for that long, but good things come to those who wait they say.


----------



## Pudding-x123

I just laughed at my dad. Then said "Well dad, here's hoping!"

He just said "Oh well that's good then.....Good luck and I erm hope you two...Do it....No I didn't mean do it as in well you know what I meant!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh - and Kerry - How could I forget you. That is so exciting!! I will have to come crash your wedding!!


----------



## LeaArr

babyblues2 said:


> I just laughed at my dad. Then said "Well dad, here's hoping!"
> 
> He just said "Oh well that's good then.....Good luck and I erm hope you two...Do it....No I didn't mean do it as in well you know what I meant!"
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> :rofl: can u think 'i would laugh if we all got pregnant' how cool would that be :rofl:

Trust me I've tried :rofl: for some reason that bit doesnt seem to work x :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Lea hows your first day of your holiday? x


----------



## LeaArr

pretty good so far. Happy that I don't have to do my hair and makeup and rush into work. I got up this morning cause Husband and his co-workers always go out for breakfast on Monday mornings, and I wanted to join them. I will be sleeping in a bit tomorrow though. :) I'm thinking I may take advantage of this time off to go to the gym in the mornings. We'll see about that though.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Leah - I love your costume
> 
> Chris - I hope you don't have to wait for that long, but good things come to those who wait they say.

Indeedy! :D


----------



## Chris77

OMG! This idiot in Manhattan who is doing these Veteran's Posters for me keep f**king them up despite my NUMEROUS e-mails to him clearly stating what my boss wants. :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :trouble: 4 weeks with this shit already!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> pretty good so far. Happy that I don't have to do my hair and makeup and rush into work. I got up this morning cause Husband and his co-workers always go out for breakfast on Monday mornings, and I wanted to join them. I will be sleeping in a bit tomorrow though. :) I'm thinking I may take advantage of this time off to go to the gym in the mornings. We'll see about that though.

Sleeping in is always great! :thumbup: Staying up late and sleeping late! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

:grr:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> pretty good so far. Happy that I don't have to do my hair and makeup and rush into work. I got up this morning cause Husband and his co-workers always go out for breakfast on Monday mornings, and I wanted to join them. I will be sleeping in a bit tomorrow though. :) I'm thinking I may take advantage of this time off to go to the gym in the mornings. We'll see about that though.
> 
> Sleeping in is always great! :thumbup: Staying up late and sleeping late! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes. I want to try to keep my schedule as normal as possible in order to not be totally f**kered next week when I go back to work.


----------



## Chris77

Good plan Lea - although you can do that for a couple of days though....


----------



## LeaArr

We'll see :) Husband still has to get up, so the alarm is still set for 6 am anyway. blergh.


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> OMG! This idiot in Manhattan who is doing these Veteran's Posters for me keep f**king them up despite my NUMEROUS e-mails to him clearly stating what my boss wants. :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :trouble: 4 weeks with this shit already!!!

Cant believe he is still being a pain in the ass Chris :gun:


----------



## LeaArr

Some people are just born to be a pain in the ass for other people. That is their purpose. You are just helping him on his life path :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea!! :rofl:

Now, I have printed out the poster templates made the corrections on them, scanning them and sending them back to him with the corrections in red. Hopefully, he won't screw this up. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, I'm sure he will. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Oh, I'm sure he will. :rofl:

I'm sure he will too! :hissy: Once an idiot, always an idiot. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, we are getting icy rain tomorrow and SNOW on Wednesday!! :shock: It never snows this early! This isn't looking good! :nope:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris hows the halloween plans going?


----------



## Chris77

Daisy, we weren't doing anything for halloween. Just Headless Horseman we were going to go to on Saturday but it was cancelled due to weather. So, that's been re-scheduled for this Saturday.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I thought u were putting decs up?


----------



## Chris77

Oh oh yeah we did. :rofl: That went well. I set up my little graveyard with cobwebs while DH put out all the air decorations. We were doing that while I had the roast cooking.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Can we see some pics :dance:


----------



## Reedy

would love to see some pics of your house all decorated Chris x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Girls

Gosh you have been busy while I was away!! (Its that daisy spamming our BAW Club!! :rofl:)

Hiya Daisy :wave: Glad you came. :hug: Youre still not out though! 

Lea - Course you can come to the wedding! Hope your enjoying your time off!! 

Baby - Hope your mum gets better soon. Loving your dads support and comments Bless him!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: Samba i am blood stained CM :hissy: i fecking hate the :witch:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - sorry its a late reply but fab news about the wedding in Antigua you'll have an amazing time x I would recommend getting married abroad to anyone x 


Quick symptom question - I havent got the sore boobies so does that mean I'm out???


----------



## DaisyDuke

I wouldnt think so hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> would love to see some pics of your house all decorated Chris x

Okay, I'll take pictures tonight when I get home! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Im so sorry hunny :hug:

Reedy - Thanks sweetie


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Kerry - sorry its a late reply but fab news about the wedding in Antigua you'll have an amazing time x I would recommend getting married abroad to anyone x
> 
> 
> Quick symptom question - I havent got the sore boobies so does that mean I'm out???

Not at all Reedy. :hugs: Fx for you!!


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> :hi: Samba i am blood stained CM :hissy: i fecking hate the :witch:

So sorry Daisy :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Its horrible when you read all these symptoms & your thinking but I havent got that yet everyone else seems to have it :hissy: I want big sore boobies :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I can't stop crying at the Great Ormond Street Hospital Advert!!:cry::cry:

The song makes it ten times worse!!


----------



## Reedy

babyblues2 said:


> I can't stop crying at the Great Ormond Street Hospital Advert!!:cry::cry:
> 
> The song makes it ten times worse!!

:hug::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I just want BIG BOOBIES full stop!! :rofl:

Errrr where are tracy and buffy today??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I just want BIG BOOBIES full stop!! :rofl:
> 
> Errrr where are tracy and buffy today??

You can have mine Kerry - they're D's :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> *I just want BIG BOOBIES full stop!! *:rofl:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Errrr where are tracy and buffy today??

Good Question was wondering that myself x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> would love to see some pics of your house all decorated Chris x
> 
> Okay, I'll take pictures tonight when I get home! :DClick to expand...

:wohoo: cant wait how many hours till ur home?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> I just want BIG BOOBIES full stop!! :rofl:
> 
> Errrr where are tracy and buffy today??
> 
> You can have mine Kerry - they're D's :rofl:Click to expand...

Mine are DD/E :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> I just want BIG BOOBIES full stop!! :rofl:
> 
> Errrr where are tracy and buffy today??
> 
> You can have mine Kerry - they're D's :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine are DD/E* :rofl:Click to expand...

Snap :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oooo Kerry why don't u have some of my fat for ur boobs then were all happy :rofl: I have now gained 12bls TTC i'm nearly 10 stone :cry:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> would love to see some pics of your house all decorated Chris x
> 
> Okay, I'll take pictures tonight when I get home! :DClick to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: cant wait how many hours till ur home?Click to expand...

Well, it's only 11:32 am here and I leave at 4:30, I'll be home by 5:30, so in about 5 hours!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> I just want BIG BOOBIES full stop!! :rofl:
> 
> Errrr where are tracy and buffy today??
> 
> You can have mine Kerry - they're D's :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> *Mine are DD/E* :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: @ Snap


----------



## DaisyDuke

so at about 8:30 UK time once i have settled in to my :wine: :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

My cup size is E :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - I was 10st again Im 10.5 stone now Ive put on a stone and a half doing a desk job, getting preggers and pilling on the pounds! 


<---- Samba is depressed having the smallest boobies in the BAW club *sigh*


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> <---- Samba is depressed having the smallest boobies in the BAW club *sigh*

Kerry when you get your :bfp: they'll be Mahoosive so make the most of your little ones now x 

OMG Mine are going to be like HH :shock:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: Samba ur's will be HUGE when baby bump comes, it's so depressing i can't beleive i have gained so much weight i MUST loose 12bls i'm happy at 9 stone, i was 8 1/2 when i got married :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> <---- Samba is depressed having the smallest boobies in the BAW club *sigh*
> 
> Kerry when you get your :bfp: they'll be Mahoosive so make the most of your little ones now x
> 
> OMG Mine are going to be like HH :shock:Click to expand...

Thats what DH is hoping, he's proper boob obsessed.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm thinking of trying the zone iet my sister did it and got to eat loads and lost loads to :dance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That's out the window DH says he doesnt want to do it :hissy: i'm not cooking 2 things.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Daisy - I was 10st again Im 10.5 stone now Ive put on a stone and a half doing a desk job, getting preggers and pilling on the pounds!
> 
> 
> <---- Samba is depressed having the smallest boobies in the BAW club *sigh*

Nah Samba don't be depressed - any more than a handful and you risk a sprained thumb :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: As DF says more than a handful is a waste!!! Good job he doesnt like waste!! :rofl:

Daisy - I have gone from size 8-10 to 12-14 in 18 months :hissy: I am crap at dieting too Ive never had to do it!! :rofl: My old job kept me very active and never anytime to eat!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's npt fair is it, i'm no good at depriving myself, a friend of a friend lost 2 stone from MS n early pregnancy, that's what i'm hoping for loose 2 stone be just under 8 then gain 1.5 in pregnancy so be 91/2 full term, and be less than i am now, am i dreaming :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl: As DF says more than a handful is a waste!!! Good job he doesnt like waste!! :rofl:
> 
> Daisy - I have gone from size 8-10 to 12-14 in 18 months :hissy: I am crap at dieting too Ive never had to do it!! :rofl: My old job kept me very active and never anytime to eat!!

I'm crap at dieting too. I just can't be bothered. I eat healthy enough, but offer me a cheeseburger, and darn straight I'm going to eat it.


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - :rofl: :rofl: Its rubbish I havent had time for lunch today. But the time I came from the meeting it was 2.30pm just not hungry. Now Im starving but seems no point as I'll be having dinner soon


----------



## LeaArr

Haha...post 1400


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - :rofl: As DF says more than a handful is a waste!!! Good job he doesnt like waste!! :rofl:
> 
> Daisy - I have gone from size 8-10 to 12-14 in 18 months :hissy: I am crap at dieting too Ive never had to do it!! :rofl: My old job kept me very active and never anytime to eat!!
> 
> I'm crap at dieting too. I just can't be bothered. I eat healthy enough, but offer me a cheeseburger, and darn straight I'm going to eat it.Click to expand...

mmmmmm MacDonalds..........


----------



## Reedy

Is any woman good at dieting?? :rofl:
I'm crap I lost a stone on slimming world then went on holiday & put it ll back on again I love my food too much I try to limit my portions which helps smetimes but when you have your favourite dinner sitting infront of you like Lasagne (which I have tonight) how can you only have a small bit & let so much go to waste its a crime I tell yee :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> It's npt fair is it, i'm no good at depriving myself, a friend of a friend lost 2 stone from MS n early pregnancy, that's what i'm hoping for loose 2 stone be just under 8 then gain 1.5 in pregnancy so be 91/2 full term, and be less than i am now, am i dreaming :rofl:

I'm hoping to maintain my weight if I get blessed enough to get pregnant. My mom lost weight when she was pregnant with me.


----------



## LeaArr

My weakness right now is microwave s'mores. I just can't get enough of them. They are going to be the death of me.


----------



## DaisyDuke

mmmmmmmmmm chocolate and sweets :dance:


----------



## LeaArr

mmmmmmmm indeed.


----------



## LeaArr

How many posts do you need to get "BnB Addict"?
I need a goal for my week off :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

my weakness is just FOOD i LOVE it tastes good i love to pick, as my friend says 'little pickers where big knickers' :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

good questions how cani not be a bnb addict already WTF?


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> my weakness is just FOOD i LOVE it tastes good i love to pick, as my friend says 'little pickers where big knickers' :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:cake: mmmmmmmm........... chocolate.......... Ben and Jerry's.....

<---- Samba is dribblimg at her desk :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I'm loving Tiffin at the moment its a tray of chocolate with biscuit, cherries, raisins & coconut in its sooooo nice x in fact I still have a bit left in the fridge


----------



## Sambatiki

I cant remember how many posts... Nickys just got hers so will be around hers!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think I'm going to have to make a snack now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

What's everyone having for dinner? Were having spagetti bolognaise and loads of :wine: for me


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - :rofl: As DF says more than a handful is a waste!!! Good job he doesnt like waste!! :rofl:
> 
> Daisy - I have gone from size 8-10 to 12-14 in 18 months :hissy: I am crap at dieting too Ive never had to do it!! :rofl: My old job kept me very active and never anytime to eat!!
> 
> I'm crap at dieting too. I just can't be bothered. I eat healthy enough, but offer me a cheeseburger, and darn straight I'm going to eat it.Click to expand...

I used to be great at it, as I once had an eating disorder. :rofl: Now..... well that is an ENTIRELY different story!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Reedy said:


> I'm loving Tiffin at the moment its a tray of chocolate with biscuit, cherries, raisins & coconut in its sooooo nice x in fact I still have a bit left in the fridge

Sounds yummy, mmmmmmmmm think i may be eating some of the trick or treaters goodies again :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - :rofl: As DF says more than a handful is a waste!!! Good job he doesnt like waste!! :rofl:
> 
> Daisy - I have gone from size 8-10 to 12-14 in 18 months :hissy: I am crap at dieting too Ive never had to do it!! :rofl: My old job kept me very active and never anytime to eat!!
> 
> I'm crap at dieting too. I just can't be bothered. I eat healthy enough, but offer me a cheeseburger, and darn straight I'm going to eat it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be great at it, as I once had an eating disorder. :rofl: Now..... well that is an ENTIRELY different story!! :rofl:Click to expand...

snap :rofl: mostly caused by being a dancer.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> What's everyone having for dinner? Were having spagetti bolognaise and loads of :wine: for me

Sounds good Daisy! Not sure what we're having. DH is home from work today so he better be making me something good! :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

mmmmmmm tiffin *drools*
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> I cant remember how many posts... Nickys just got hers so will be around hers!!

I'm thinking it must be around 2500, she has around 2700 posts.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm nearly there then :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - :rofl: As DF says more than a handful is a waste!!! Good job he doesnt like waste!! :rofl:
> 
> Daisy - I have gone from size 8-10 to 12-14 in 18 months :hissy: I am crap at dieting too Ive never had to do it!! :rofl: My old job kept me very active and never anytime to eat!!
> 
> I'm crap at dieting too. I just can't be bothered. I eat healthy enough, but offer me a cheeseburger, and darn straight I'm going to eat it.Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be great at it, as I once had an eating disorder. :rofl: Now..... well that is an ENTIRELY different story!! :rofl:Click to expand...

That's way more discipline than I could have. When I was in high school, I would only eat one meal a day, supper. That was when I was at my lowest weight, but I never had an eating disorder.


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm nearly there then :happydance:

Do you think I can get 1100 + posts in the next week? :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

U can only try. X


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly there then :happydance:
> 
> Do you think I can get 1100 + posts in the next week? :rofl:Click to expand...

Do we have a new spammer :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly there then :happydance:
> 
> Do you think I can get 1100 + posts in the next week? :rofl:Click to expand...

You sure can, come on I'll help you!

Daisy, yes 2500 posts for Addict....almost there hun!


----------



## LeaArr

Maybe...


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly there then :happydance:
> 
> Do you think I can get 1100 + posts in the next week? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You sure can, come on I'll help you!
> 
> Daisy, yes 2500 posts for Addict....almost there hun!Click to expand...

I'm glad I have your help on my way to crazy. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly there then :happydance:
> 
> Do you think I can get 1100 + posts in the next week? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Do we have a new spammer :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly there then :happydance:
> 
> Do you think I can get 1100 + posts in the next week? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> You sure can, come on I'll help you!
> 
> Daisy, yes 2500 posts for Addict....almost there hun!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I have your help on my way to crazy. :rofl:Click to expand...

:headspin: :headspin:

be back in an hour - off to lunch!


----------



## LeaArr

mmmm...snack. I almost forgot about that.


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - You can pinch my spam pic


----------



## Sambatiki

30 mins left!! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> lea - You can pinch my spam pic

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> Maybe...

:rofl: spam spam spam away sweetie :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

wahoo 30 mins till home time :happydance: man this day has gone slow, probably bcus I have only just changed the clock on the wall to the right time so I feel like I've added an hour to my day :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sPdAeLBf638


----------



## DaisyDuke

Right i'm off home girlies will be buying :wine: on the way home, i do hope i cant wait till i get in to open it, would put another meaning to drink driving :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sPdAeLBf638

U nut :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> :rofl: spam spam spam away sweetie :rofl:Click to expand...

i want to, but the tv s too distracting.


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Daisy!!! 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=L8H4IC9ttIU


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNB84nE1rvk


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Will have to watch when I get home!!


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXf_wbhylnk


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Interesting spamming going on here!!


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ1E7ZX4O_8


----------



## Sambatiki

pmsl!!


----------



## LeaArr

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/2e2kxn7.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry if there are repeats. I'm sure that's all three of them. Freakin' funny.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Ive got something to do when I get home :rofl:

Right im signing off for awhile see you soon!!


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9p8NljqaK4


----------



## LeaArr

I <3 YouTube.


----------



## LeaArr

I think I'm done for now. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay I'm back. What did I miss??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks Daisy!!!
> 
> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=L8H4IC9ttIU

:rofl: i LOVE that advert. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

LeaArr said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ1E7ZX4O_8

Doritos Tandori sizzler me want some :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I want to eat again :hissy: :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: welcome to my world. What did u have?


----------



## Chris77

Nothing yet :rofl: I had a ham and cheese pannini for lunch but I'm still HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Okay got myself some baked potato chips......so I don't feel too guilty. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I need to think about lunch soon. it's already past noon. I'm thinking perogies again :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mmmmmm i love panini's i would love one for dinner. Baked potatoe chips or crisps as we call them is the healthier option. XXX


----------



## Chris77

Ooooh perogies sound yummy Lea! Go for those! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Mmmmmm i love panini's i would love one for dinner. Baked potatoe chips or crisps as we call them is the healthier option. XXX

Agreed! Not the tastier option, however, But definitely serves it purpose! :munch:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm thinking about getting one of these,
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/66547-af-mooncups-d.html
I have actually been thinking about it for a couple of months now. 
I was reading that the Mooncup UK is the best out there. Do you think it would be a pain to get it to Canada?


----------



## Chris77

Man, I still can't with $1,000 on the radio. People cheat - they have to be calling the station before the song starts!! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

one day, it'll be you. Not cheating, of course, WINNING!!


----------



## LeaArr

hmmm...This is TMI, but my hoo haa hurts and I'm not sure why...


----------



## LeaArr

yes, going to make perogies now. be back in a bit.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea! Um....maybe a little too much.....um....nooky? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

We did :sex: last night, but nothing too rough about it or anything. Hmmm...


----------



## Chris77

Every once and awhile my who-ha will be sore the day after :sex:


----------



## LeaArr

Except for the first couple of times, I have never had a problem. Maybe Husband is getting bigger :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I used to work in radio, and it was all rigged :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> I used to work in radio, and it was all rigged :rofl:

Ugh, I knew it!! I'm not going to complain. I won a DVD and some rodeo tickets. That's all I've ever won though :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Except for the first couple of times, I have never had a problem. Maybe Husband is getting bigger :rofl:

:rofl: Yeah sometimes if DH thrusts too long (as in having a bit of difficulty sealing the deal) Missy feels it the next day.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I used to work in radio, and it was all rigged :rofl:
> 
> Ugh, I knew it!! I'm not going to complain. I won a DVD and some rodeo tickets. That's all I've ever won though :rofl:Click to expand...

I've won $100, a spa package and tickets. So I guess I shouldn't complain either. But dammit, I didn't get my :bfp: so I want that thousand dollars!! :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

If we didn't have any money left in the budget we would declare a false winner as in someone in the studio, we were so naughty, but i presented for a few stations and it was common practise.


----------



## LeaArr

freakin' sneaky


----------



## DaisyDuke

Don't hate me :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

nah, it wasn't your idea.


----------



## DaisyDuke

No i had to do as i was told, like a good girl.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Daisy!


----------



## Chris77

OMG girls, I watched The Worst Witch last night on tv. I haven't seen that movie in YEARS!!!! I used to love it as a little girl - god that movie was made 22 years ago!!!! :shock:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls Im back!! 

Lea - I dont want to 'beat round the bush' :rofl: But I think Chris might be right!! :rofl: Sorry I know Im rubbish laughing at my own jokes

Daisy - Glad you liked the fruit and nut Ad. 

Well just got back from my friends house. :cry: We had to bury her cat, it was run over. So sad, helped her DH to dig the hole as she was far to upset. Poor thing, RIP Gizmo.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no Samba, rip Gizmo :cry:

Chris, i to used to love The Worst Witch i thought i was Mildred Hubble :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - You have the perfect chance to be her on friday!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

My auntie once made me a witches cape just like hers black on one side green on the other :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

There was this big dramatic scene on the soap I'm watching right now that started with one of the characters being given a piece of cheesecake. She didn't eat the cheesecake. She got in a fight, slapped someone in the face, stormed out, and didn't eat the cheesecake. The fact she didn't eat the cheesecake is the only thing I can really remember from that scene. I think I have a problem :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hi girls Im back!!
> 
> Lea - I dont want to 'beat round the bush' :rofl: But I think Chris might be right!! :rofl: Sorry I know Im rubbish laughing at my own jokes

ah hahahaha :rofl: I'm going to have to re-test that tonight. :rofl:



Sambatiki said:


> Daisy - Glad you liked the fruit and nut Ad.
> 
> Well just got back from my friends house. :cry: We had to bury her cat, it was run over. So sad, helped her DH to dig the hole as she was far to upset. Poor thing, RIP Gizmo.

That's so sad. Poor kitty. :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - What an waste of cheesecake!!! Do they not realise we are in the middle of the credit crunch!! :rofl:

Daisy - Time to dig it out!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - What an waste of cheesecake!!! Do they not realise we are in the middle of the credit crunch!! :rofl:

This is what I'm saying. I want some frickin' cheesecake now.


----------



## Sambatiki

ahhhh vanilla classic baked cheesecake.......... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sambatiki

<----- Nothing sweet in the cupboards either :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

that sux


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris where are the pictures? :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Has chris finished for the day yet??


----------



## LeaArr

I think she's been done for about an hour now.


----------



## DaisyDuke

We will give her another 30 mins, then we expect pictures :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris Where Are You!!


----------



## buffycat

evening peeps! what have i missed....what piccies are you waiting for?!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have been looking foward to these pics all day, oh yes my life is that dull :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey buffy where you been sweetie?? How are you feeling?

Chris has halloweened her house waiting for pics


----------



## LeaArr

I have decided i'm not going to "halloween" my house. I am going for a firepit night at our friends' place. They had their car vandalized this weekend so I am bringing loads of hard candies so if anyone is found breaking stuff, or tossing garbage in peoples yards, or what have you, they are going to get a handful of hard candies in the head!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :devil: :rofl: You make me laugh!! 

Buffy - also lea is trying to spam her way to BNB Addict! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I just noticed your siggie!! :rofl: yes delayed I know!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Buffy - also lea is trying to spam her way to BNB Addict! :rofl:

With that in mind, please feel free to ignore me as I am just a rotten spammer :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - I just noticed your siggie!! :rofl: yes delayed I know!!

You crack me up. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ahhh halloween piccies....tha sounds like a fab idea.....if we did that everything would be nicked within a week!

have had a hectic few days at work (was in at 5 this morning too).......so just thought i would pop on before heding off for a sleep!

i'm ok though........getting back to feeling positive too.....it's not been easy....


ooh, and i lost another 2.5lbs! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :rofl: YOU ROTTEN SPAMMER!!


----------



## buffycat

re addict.....well i really do not think there is any hope for me....work seem to expect me to actually do work (which i think is totally unrealistic to be honest!) :gun:


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> re addict.....well i really do not think there is any hope for me....work seem to expect me to actually do work (which i think is totally unrealistic to be honest!) :gun:

Yeah, my work is the same way, however, I have the week off. I am going to get as close as possible. On Thursday I will be making cabbage rolls for Christmas, so that one's a write off....I wonder how far I'll get?? Wait and see!


----------



## buffycat

cabbage roll...what on earth are they!??!


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> ahhh halloween piccies....tha sounds like a fab idea.....if we did that everything would be nicked within a week!
> 
> have had a hectic few days at work (was in at 5 this morning too).......so just thought i would pop on before heding off for a sleep!
> 
> i'm ok though........getting back to feeling positive too.....it's not been easy....
> 
> 
> ooh, and i lost another 2.5lbs! :yipee:

Good job on the weight loss girlie!! Sad thing is, I think when you lost it, I found it!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> cabbage roll...what on earth are they!??!

a beef and/or pork mixture wrapped in cabbage leaves. Very good. I can't wait.


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Thats fantastic news on your weight loss!! CONGRATS!!! 
Starting work at 5am, thats rubbish and there should be a law against it! However its keeping you busy which Im sure is not a bad thing atm. Hope that youve not been too busy to get some well deserved :sex: time


----------



## Chris77

Okay ladies, I'm home! :yipee: I took pictures of the halloween decs, just waiting for them to upload.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy congrats on the weight loss! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BNkvxqjnVZQ

This so funny might invite him round to help DF and I with our TTC journey!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

quite a way to go....but i think having something else to focus my mind on (rather than just ttc) is a good thing.......

ooh, and 59 days to Chrimbo! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris! :wave: looking forward to seeing the piccies too!


getting lots of :sex:.....and losing weight is helping in that department too! doing opks every day now, but no sign yet.......staying positive.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Where did all the time go!! I remember posting that it was 80 days!!! Does time fly when your TTC frustrated!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> This so funny might invite him round to help DF and I with our TTC journey!! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris i'm so excited :wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

oh yes it does fly!

right...i need my sleep....14 hour days are not good....:hissy:

hopefully i will to log on tomorrow sometime....if i miss the others please say hello from me....i've been missing you all....

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Crap. Need to get that SS gift.


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/002-7.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/007-4.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/003-5.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/004-9.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/006-7.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/005-6.jpg
Look at the sky in this picture - we have a storm coming in.
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/001-2.jpg


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh Chris thank u for sharing, i love it soooooo much, looks lush. XXX


----------



## LeaArr

Snap. I need to ship to today to get it there on time. Sorry to my recipient. I am planning on going shopping on Friday, then I will ship it express. I didn't even realize. :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Looks great Chris.


----------



## Chris77

Oh are we supposed to be sending out SS already? :blush: I thought it was for December. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

LeaArr said:


> Snap. I need to ship to today to get it there on time. Sorry to my recipient. I am planning on going shopping on Friday, then I will ship it express. I didn't even realize. :blush:


I still can't believe this, I suck at life!!


----------



## LeaArr

Canadapost has a list of dates you should send parcels by to get them there by Christmas. I'm sure USPS has the same thing.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Snap. I need to ship to today to get it there on time. Sorry to my recipient. I am planning on going shopping on Friday, then I will ship it express. I didn't even realize. :blush:
> 
> 
> I still can't believe this, I suck at life!!Click to expand...

Have ya seen my post? :rofl: You're better than me. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

love the piccies Chris!!!


----------



## Chris77

It takes a month to send things overseas!!! :shock:


----------



## LeaArr

Haha, clearly USPS doesn't suck nearly as much as Canadapost. You should be fine to wait til early December.


----------



## LeaArr

https://www.usps.com/holiday/shippingcalendar.htm?from=home_ftpromo&page=holidayintlmaildates


----------



## Sambatiki

Crappity crap crap I need to start thinking about mine too!! 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM

This is soooo funny!! 

Buffy - Sweet dreams


----------



## Chris77

Oh okay, phew!

<~~~breathes a sigh of relief

I haven't even thought about what I'm gonna get. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Crappity crap crap I need to start thinking about mine too!!
> 
> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM
> 
> This is soooo funny!!
> 
> Buffy - Sweet dreams

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

The kids are so so sweet!!! 

The SS thing are we doing Non-ttc related things??? Hoping that we'll all be up the duff by then!!


----------



## LeaArr

Mine is not TTC related. I know what I'm getting, I just need to go pick it up.


----------



## LeaArr

The other thing that sucks about Canadapost is I am going to have to disclose what's inside the parcel on the parcel. So much for surprise :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Thats truely [email protected]!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea!

Yeah Kerry mine is going to be non ttc related.


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope who ever is buying for me does non ttc as we're all going to be up the duff by then!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I hope who ever is buying for me does non ttc as we're all going to be up the duff by then!

Not me according to the psychic that read for me yesterday. :rofl: I got another 2 years. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, 2 years!? I no believe!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Neither does my husband. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~playing monopoly on pogo


----------



## LeaArr

<~~~~ Husband just got home and can't believe that she did NOTHING all day. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

He also got mad when I told him that I should have sent my prezzie today. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - 3 weeks!! Not 3 years!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> <~~~~ Husband just got home and can't believe that she did NOTHING all day. :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - 3 weeks!! Not 3 years!

No, not 3 years! 2 years!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - OK not 2 years........ 3 weeks!! 

Gotta go Im being looked at. :rofl:

Sweet dreams from across the sea!! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Samba, I sent you a guest pass on pogo.


----------



## Chris77

Sweet dreams Samba. How on earth do you go to bed so late and get up so early??? :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Chris77

Me neither. I'm in bed by 9:30 on weekdays.


----------



## LeaArr

I am usually in bed between 8 and 11, depending on how I'm feeling.


----------



## Chris77

I usually take Tylenol PM to help me sleep at night too.


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> There was this big dramatic scene on the soap I'm watching right now that started with one of the characters being given a piece of cheesecake. She didn't eat the cheesecake. She got in a fight, slapped someone in the face, stormed out, and didn't eat the cheesecake. The fact she didn't eat the cheesecake is the only thing I can really remember from that scene. I think I have a problem :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Morning Girls 
How are we all this cold & frosty morning
Its my sisters birthdya today so we're going round to her house tonight we are giving her the money so we can go shopping together on sunday wahoo although if I get my :bfp: is their any point in me buying new clothes only for me not to fit in them in a couple of months :dohh: I dont mind going without clothes though if it means I get my :bfp: YOU HERE ME STORK??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Reedy

Buffy says hello, shes been really busy at work but shes good. 

hmmmm the shopping dilema, you could buy clothes the next size up?? Nice baggy jumpers


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Hiya Reedy
> 
> Buffy says hello, shes been really busy at work but shes good.
> 
> hmmmm the shopping dilema, you could buy clothes the next size up?? Nice baggy jumpers

Thanks for letting me know about Buffy glad she is ok x 

If I do get my :bfp: then I suppose I could save my money & by maternity clothes when I'm that bit bigger or like you say a size bigger x 
I'm going to test sunday morning if AF isnt here so I'll know before I go shopping hopefully 

How are you Kerry? x x


----------



## baby.love

:wave: morning chicks how are we all? Ethan and i had great fun yesterday at the park. We are going to a farm Monday so that should be cool too.


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Good luck for testing!! 

Im good thanks. Getting ready for the POAS and :sex: madness in a few days. :witch: has only just left properly. She hung out longer than usual, probably as I had a longer cycle. We buried my friends cat last night :cry: that was very sad.


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - :wave: You could have come to the farm my brothers works on!! Loads of baby calves atm really cute. Shame they grow up!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

Awww bless. There is an indoor play area for kids where we are going.. so mummies drink coffee and the kids play :D


----------



## Sambatiki

leah - Awwww can they do pat-a-pet too?? DF and I went to the wildlife farm during the summer and I held baby chicks, ducks, rabbits etc etc God Im such a baby myself!! Cant wait to have kids and be able to do all that kind of stuff!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Leah glad you & Ethan had a good time at the park x 
There is a nice farm near where I live that I take my nieces to x

Kerry - Good luck for POAS & BD'ing x 
sorry to hear about your friends cat :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi all! 

Hows everybody's day going??

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks reedy! 

Im still not quite into the spirit of things! Infact the last time we dtd was OV time last month! How rubbish is that!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi baby,

Alls well thanks. Hows the 2ww going for you?? Any news?


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks reedy!
> 
> Im still not quite into the spirit of things! Infact the last time we dtd was OV time last month! How rubbish is that!

too be honest Kerry, same here I actually darent bd incase there is a bub in there & something happens :cry: stupid I know


----------



## Pudding-x123

Sambatiki said:


> Hi baby,
> 
> Alls well thanks. Hows the 2ww going for you?? Any news?

It's going.....Slow:cry:

Erm news.....the only symptoms I am getting areon the pregnancy countdown thing on my signuature. 

I just keep thinking to myself....This won't be my month I just know it. Yet I just feel pregnant in general...Ohh it's confusing!!

9DPO today....Feels so far away, and I'm expecting to be let down when the time is eventually up.

xxxx


----------



## Reedy

babyblues2 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hi baby,
> 
> Alls well thanks. Hows the 2ww going for you?? Any news?
> 
> It's going.....Slow:cry:
> 
> Erm news.....the only symptoms I am getting areon the pregnancy countdown thing on my signuature.
> 
> I just keep thinking to myself....This won't be my month I just know it. Yet I just feel pregnant in general...Ohh it's confusing!!
> 
> 9DPO today....Feels so far away, and I'm expecting to be let down when the time is eventually up.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Its horrible when you really do feel pregnant but so hard not to get your hopes up too I'm in exactly the same position as you hun so know where your coming from I'm 10dpo (I think) x :hug:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Reedy said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hi baby,
> 
> Alls well thanks. Hows the 2ww going for you?? Any news?
> 
> It's going.....Slow:cry:
> 
> Erm news.....the only symptoms I am getting areon the pregnancy countdown thing on my signuature.
> 
> I just keep thinking to myself....This won't be my month I just know it. Yet I just feel pregnant in general...Ohh it's confusing!!
> 
> 9DPO today....Feels so far away, and I'm expecting to be let down when the time is eventually up.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Its horrible when you really do feel pregnant but so hard not to get your hopes up too I'm in exactly the same position as you hun so know where your coming from I'm 10dpo (I think) x :hug:Click to expand...

Well good luck to you hun! 

:dust::dust:To you! And to everybody else!!

If it turns out to not be my month, then I hope it's everybody elses!!!

I want some Positives off you girls this month!

xx


----------



## baby.love

goodness me i am going crazy! my new laptop is here and i am trying to put all my anti virus on! but my god the laptop is soo nice :)
Kerry i can join you on a sat night in front of the telly whilst on my pc :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby & Reddy - Wish you lots of luck!! Try and stop fretting!


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - I cant join you this weekend, really busy infact Ive double booked myself!! ooops not sure what Im going to do! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

lol Kerry its ok anytime :) god they are so much nicer than desktops


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Try and stop fretting!

Yes Mum :rofl:


Leah - glad you got your laptop & I agree they are so much nicer than PCs x


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - I love my laptop! 

Well today I have decided that I 'have' to do my davina DVD!! It was nice knowing you all :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Torrentially raining here toda and very windy.


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris 
How are you? x
Its raining here too we were forecast snow but no sign of it yet


----------



## Chris77

I'm okay, would be doing much better if it were Friday. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> I'm okay, would be doing much better if it were Friday. :rofl:

Totally agree Chris cant believe its only tuesday, thats pants its should be at least thursday afternoon x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm okay, would be doing much better if it were Friday. :rofl:
> 
> Totally agree Chris cant believe its only tuesday, thats pants its should be at least thursday afternoon xClick to expand...

I second that!

PS. Hello all, how are we today? Wishing the week away by the sound of it. So am I actually. Going Christmas shopping with my sis and her best mate on Saturday (mega early for me!) but looking forward to a girly time :)


----------



## Chris77

Headless Horseman has been rescheduled for this Saturday! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Posh - great about the early X-mas shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Poshie
I already have 3 presents for xmas & I start as I mean to go on x 

Chris - yippeee :happydance: for headless horseman this weekend you crazy woman :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yeah I'm looking forward to it. DH has said I can buy what I said I wanted (for xmas pressie) and he'll reimburse me. That's excellent news as I get to try on some stuff and buy something for me! I will of course be buying for others too. Hope the weather is going to be okay this weekend and that we should miss the Christmas rush going early Nov.

Off to get some luncheon now but will be back in about an hour ;)


----------



## Poshie

Wow, 3 presents already, that is impressive :)


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Wow, 3 presents already, that is impressive :)

I second that! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris :wave:

Ive got my mums pressie and my nans but thats it! Getting my brothers and step fathers this weekend! This is the worst bit of xmas!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

For my cousin who's 8 I got this cool teddy bear that you put in the microwave & it warms it up it smells of lavendar too I got it from the book man that comes around at work for £7 :happydance:


I'm not getting my hopes up promise :blush: but just been to the toilet & had a bit of browny/yellowy cm which could be one of 2 things possible AF on its way or dare I say it...........implantation *does a tiny weeny jump of excitement* please please let it be the latter


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> For my cousin who's 8 I got this cool teddy bear that you put in the microwave & it warms it up it smells of lavendar too I got it from the book man that comes around at work for £7 :happydance:
> 
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up promise :blush: but just been to the toilet & had a bit of browny/yellowy cm which could be one of 2 things possible AF on its way or dare I say it...........implantation *does a tiny weeny jump of excitement* please please let it be the latter

Keeping fx for you hun!! :dust: :dust: When is AF due?


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - I hope it is!! fx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Oh girls, My back is killing me!!!

Got a sharp stabbing pain and ache back!

Eurgh!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girlies i'm here, hope ur all ok today, spotting is her :cry: stopid :witch: so i booked my hsg next friday at 2 :cry: Gonna make DH spoil me. X


----------



## Chris77

Oh Daisy :hugs: So sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

AF is due Friday x 
so I'll test sunday morning if she isnt here 

Thanks girls x x x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good luck reedy :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Daisy - Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: x


----------



## Chris77

You know it's bad when you dip in to the halloween candy at 9:42 am!! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

She's a manky b*t**h w*h*re we all hate her, die :witch: die. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> You know it's bad when you dip in to the halloween candy at 9:42 am!! :dohh:

ooooh what you eating Chris??


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> You know it's bad when you dip in to the halloween candy at 9:42 am!! :dohh:
> 
> ooooh what you eating Chris??Click to expand...

Jawbreakers and Now & Laters. :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

If my :witch: shows up I think I might cry!!

I have had my hopes up haven't I :(


----------



## Chris77

Aww Baby - I was the same way this month!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I already had a lolly our of the halloween sweets :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> You know it's bad when you dip in to the halloween candy at 9:42 am!! :dohh:
> 
> ooooh what you eating Chris??Click to expand...
> 
> Jawbreakers and *Now & Laters*. :rofl:Click to expand...

What are they??


Baby - its only natural for you to get your hopes up when you want something so bad :hugs: I was so sure last month was our time & it hurt like hell when I got a :bfn: & AF showed up 2 days later but I picked myself up & started again & yes I'm getting my hopes up again but I'm sure there would be something wrong with you if you didnt x x x x 
We will get there sweety dont worry x & all your symptoms sound good I think you have to have that bit of hope but also be prepared for the negative outcome too x x x x Its doesnt hurt to have both x :hugs::hug:


----------



## Poshie

Mmmmm sweets, I love sweets :) Never grown out of them. 

Reedy - just a minor point but I note you said your af is due on Friday, well mine is due Sunday so we are very nearly cycle buddies! ;) This will only be my second natural af so it may not come on time, although first one did. Not that I'm ttc'ing yet mind you. This cycle then one more, then ttc for me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - remember what has been said in your journo!! 

Girl at work is back from her MW appointment, Apparently her bump is the perfect size all in proportion etc etc etc :hissy: :hissy:...... Thats nice for her... Touch of the green-eyed monster over here!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> You know it's bad when you dip in to the halloween candy at 9:42 am!! :dohh:
> 
> ooooh what you eating Chris??Click to expand...
> 
> Jawbreakers and *Now & Laters*. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> What are they??
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Now & Later is basically hard taffy, like this:
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/now_later-1.jpgClick to expand...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Can i have an apple one please? :munch:


----------



## Poshie

We don't get those over here! I've currently got a packet of M&S fruit sherbets at home. I have to have something sweety and someting chocolatey in my cupboard at home all the time.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mmmmmmmm m&s percy pigs are my favs


----------



## Poshie

Not tried 'percy pigs' Daisy - so you recommend those do you?


----------



## Reedy

Chris - they look yum x 

Poshie - Not long till you ttc then x x x 

Kerry - :hugs: & your entitled to be the green eyed monster once in a while x x x


----------



## Poshie

I just noticed you are from Dorset Daisy. Whereabouts (if you don't mind me asking)? I was in Bournemouth for a few years until last year.


----------



## Chris77

Eating these too:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/smarties.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Daisy - remember what has been said in your journo!!
> 
> Girl at work is back from her MW appointment, Apparently her bump is the perfect size all in proportion etc etc etc :hissy: :hissy:...... Thats nice for her... Touch of the green-eyed monster over here!

That's okay Kerry :hugs: You are quite entitled!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

and these: 
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/nerdsvariety.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Hey they're not SMARTIES!! ..... I would post a picture but I can't!!


----------



## Poshie

Now I've had Nerds before....not for absolutely yonks though! 

Chris - do you work / live in a sweet shop or something?!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Percy Pigs r ace, go buy some, i live in Poole but i used to work in Bournmouth it's only a 15 min drive from my house.


----------



## DaisyDuke

yeah we get nerds had them when i was little


----------



## Chris77

Can't forget about these: 
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Runts.jpg


----------



## DaisyDuke

chris did u take the sweets into work? One of my guys is making me an options hot chocolate, i'm so rock and roll


----------



## Chris77

and I LOVE these!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/fundip.jpg


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> chris did u take the sweets into work? One of my guys is making me an options hot chocolate, i'm so rock and roll

Yeah I did. I work in a psych hospital and on Friday the children on the inpatient units come to visit all the departments. So, yeah I've got about 7 bags of candy sitting behind me. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Never seen so many sweets in one day! Question is, will there be any sweets left for the children Chris?!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Never seen so many sweets in one day! Question is, will there be any sweets left for the children Chris?!

Ummmm....maybe not :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

We get Nerds & Runts although not sure if they still do them anymore x x x 

These are smarties
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Poshie

So do any of you lot look in the other forums, ie. pregnancy related, birthing stories etc? I do and I was looking at bump pictures yesterday, wondering if I'll get one and if I do, what it will be like. :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

Do u not get smarties in the states? I like the pink only ones :dance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I look at bumps and birth stories, some make me cry


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Do u not get smarties in the states? I like the pink only ones :dance:

Yeah, these are our smarties:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/smarties.jpg


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> I look at bumps and birth stories, some make me cry

Yeah me too :cry:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Girls how to get rid of spots?????

I'm sick of seeing this big juicy spot on my chin!! It's like a new whole planet!

It's got a medium size spot next to it too!

Plus I have quite a big spot under my arm around where my bra strap goes round my back.

Eurgh I hate spots!!
xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for posting that Smarties picture Reedy!


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Girls how to get rid of spots?????
> 
> I'm sick of seeing this big juicy spot on my chin!! It's like a new whole planet!
> 
> It's got a medium size spot next to it too!
> 
> Plus I have quite a big spot under my arm around where my bra strap goes round my back.
> 
> Eurgh I hate spots!!
> xx

I pop mine :blush: Bad I know :rofl: Then I put Clearisil on 'em.


----------



## Pudding-x123

Chris77 said:


> babyblues2 said:
> 
> 
> Girls how to get rid of spots?????
> 
> I'm sick of seeing this big juicy spot on my chin!! It's like a new whole planet!
> 
> It's got a medium size spot next to it too!
> 
> Plus I have quite a big spot under my arm around where my bra strap goes round my back.
> 
> Eurgh I hate spots!!
> xx
> 
> I pop mine :blush: Bad I know :rofl: Then I put Clearisil on 'em.Click to expand...

I just keep scraching at mine. They haven't turned yellow (TMI sorry)
Just red.


----------



## Reedy

babyblues2 said:


> Girls how to get rid of spots?????
> 
> I'm sick of seeing this big juicy spot on my chin!! It's like a new whole planet!
> 
> It's got a medium size spot next to it too!
> 
> Plus I have quite a big spot under my arm around where my bra strap goes round my back.
> 
> Eurgh I hate spots!!
> xx

I put toothpaste on mine before I go to bed, if they are the big red ones it works a treat but yeah I squeeze mine too such a horrible habit but cant help myself 

The one you described on your chin with one next to it was exactly like mine the other week & its only just going :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

I am terrible at looking at 3rd trimester as thats where I should be, 33 weeks yesterday! I dont know why I do it, just adds salt to the wound.


----------



## Poshie

Oh Sambi...:(


----------



## Sambatiki

It seems to be getting harder the nearer I get to my EDD. :dohh: 

GIRLS kick up the arse required here please !! :rofl: Started to feel sorry for myself again.

Errr wheres lea today??? and tracy and nicky????


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> I am terrible at looking at 3rd trimester as thats where I should be, 33 weeks yesterday! I dont know why I do it, just adds salt to the wound.

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Reedy

Tracy I think is on holiday isnt she??? 
Not sure about Nicky x 

Lea has probably been swallowed by her sofa :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

have you been trying since then? (excuse my ignorance but I am still learning everyone's situation)


----------



## Sambatiki

I waited 1 AF was supposed to be waiting for 3 but didnt as I am a naughty girl!! This is my 6th cycle TTC after. 

If you are really bored its on the first page of my journal


----------



## DaisyDuke

babyblues2 said:


> Girls how to get rid of spots?????
> 
> I'm sick of seeing this big juicy spot on my chin!! It's like a new whole planet!
> 
> It's got a medium size spot next to it too!
> 
> Plus I have quite a big spot under my arm around where my bra strap goes round my back.
> 
> Eurgh I hate spots!!
> xx

Dermalogica anti bac cleanser it's miracle stuff i get mine off https://www.jerseybeautycompany.co.uk/ it's cheaper off this site, it's expensive but u dont need much i swear by it.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I am terrible at looking at 3rd trimester as thats where I should be, 33 weeks yesterday! I dont know why I do it, just adds salt to the wound.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Naughty girls for all picking at there's, if i have a perisistant one germolene always does the trick. Oh Samba were here for u :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Oh girls! Just openeda tin of soup and cut my finger and thumb open. Still won't stop bleeding and I did it about 10 mins ago. Its gushing :( 

Hopefully this will be the only blood coming from me for the next 9 months!!


----------



## Poshie

Had a little look at your journal Sambi, which has given me some background, thanks.

Best of luck to you andgetting your bfp. Chin up girl, you keep at it and I'm sure it will happen for you.:hug:

PS. My sister had a mc last january and she has her first FS appt next week, bless her. She has been desparate for a baby for AGES.....in a way, I want her to get pg before me.


----------



## Reedy

babyblues2 said:


> Oh girls! Just openeda tin of soup and cut my finger and thumb open. Still won't stop bleeding and I did it about 10 mins ago. Its gushing :(
> 
> Hopefully this will be the only blood coming from me for the next 9 months!!

aw baby are you ok?? maybe you should get it looked at if its still bleeding lots after 10 minutes x x x x have you held it under the cold tap?? x x x :hugs: hope your ok hun x x x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Apply pressue and hold it above ur heart :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I put it under the cold tap for about 3 mins. couldnt stand the numbness after a while!

So sore and keeps stinging! It's stopped bleeding now. Loads of bloodunder my skin though. It's blacky purple under the cut!

I'm fine really hunni. Tired though now. It's quite made me lose energy! Strange really!


----------



## Poshie

Oh I always feel weak after that type of event  anything to do with blood loss, pain or anything like that! As my doctor said to me, youre going to love being pregnant then!. Cheers doc, thanks for that


----------



## DaisyDuke

Have something sweet get ur blood sugar back up and sit down for 30 mins :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

afternoon ladies...

Babyblues, I'm always cutting myself and always a place which is hard to stop the blood pouring!!!


----------



## Chris77

baby sorry you cut yourself. :hugs: I'm always cutting my fingers on something. :dohh: Glad the bleeding has stopped though. :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

so what is everyone having for dinner?? Or for lunch depending on where you are??


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> so what is everyone having for dinner?? Or for lunch depending on where you are??

ham and cheese pannini for lunch - no idea what's for dinner.


----------



## Sambatiki

Im the office first aider and Im rubbish with blood :rofl: This is the one that fainted after having bloods done :rofl: However I had to deal with some horrid stuff when I was a nightclub manager


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat :wave: How are you diddling!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I think i'm gonna make cottage pie with cabbage, LOVE cabbage right now, i'm freezing so fancy some good warming food :dance: What's everyone else having? Chris a cheese and ham panini again, ur naughty :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I'm good, we just beeen away for couple days. Up to Birimingham shopping, then stayed in a really nice hotel just out side of coventry. We then spend today sight seeing around oxford and just got home. I am so shattered!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Natalie how are you & bump?? x x


----------



## NatalieW

I love cheese and ham panini, is it warm?? We;re having fish and chips tonight... cooked in oven tho


----------



## Reedy

We've got stirfry tonight yummy x x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy - sounds good but its one of those things I've gone off since being pregnant. Me and Bobafet are doing fine. Bit sore today and I bought some maternity trousers yesterday and today...


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> I love cheese and ham panini, is it warm?? We;re having fish and chips tonight... cooked in oven tho

Yup! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - You where just down the road from me!!! I work in banbury. 

Dinner tonight Steamed fish and Veg. Boring yet slimming and good for you!


----------



## NatalieW

Kerry, I love fish and roasted veg!!! We are having that later on in the week. I didn't like the selfridges building looked a bit like a knobbly sex toy! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yes Samba very slimming and boring :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

try and put rosemary on the veg and we put chilli flakes on our fish to add to it...


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> I bought some maternity trousers yesterday and today...

oooh bet its all seems a bit more real now isnt it Nat x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Eating these too:
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/smarties.jpg

We call those Rockets here. Smarties are candy covered chocolate, much like M&M's, only better.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Do u use a steamer to steam ur fish and veg?


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> We get Nerds & Runts although not sure if they still do them anymore x x x
> 
> These are smarties

Ahhahahah. Go me for reading before posting.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> We get Nerds & Runts although not sure if they still do them anymore x x x
> 
> These are smarties
> 
> Ahhahahah. Go me for reading before posting.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Those smarties to me look like love hearts!!!

I love haribo at the moment.... but not chocolate!

I know reedy I can't believe its more real. I even dragged DH into Mammas and Pappas!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> It seems to be getting harder the nearer I get to my EDD. :dohh:
> 
> GIRLS kick up the arse required here please !! :rofl: Started to feel sorry for myself again.
> 
> Errr wheres lea today??? and tracy and nicky????

I was a good girl and went to the gym this morning.


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Yes I use a steamer. Lots of broccoli for the folic acid!! :rofl:

nat - :rofl: Thats why its called the Bull ring!! :rofl: Its good for shopping though I love it. 

Lea - You have proper smarties like us!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - The big one in brum??? Its Amazing in there, did you see anything you liked?? (daft question)


----------



## DaisyDuke

Maybe i should get a steamer, what other meals do u cook in it?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> It seems to be getting harder the nearer I get to my EDD. :dohh:
> 
> GIRLS kick up the arse required here please !! :rofl: Started to feel sorry for myself again.
> 
> Errr wheres lea today??? and tracy and nicky????
> 
> I was a good girl and went to the gym this morning.Click to expand...

:wohoo: You go girl! :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

DaisyDuke said:


> Do u use a steamer to steam ur fish and veg?

We steam our baby potatoes... but we roast the veg in oven with oil and rosemary. Then we put the fish in tin foil in the same oven with either rosemary or chilli and corriander


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> I didn't like the selfridges building looked a bit like a knobbly sex toy! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Its snowing here :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Daisy - Yes I use a steamer. Lots of broccoli for the folic acid!! :rofl:
> 
> nat - :rofl: Thats why its called the Bull ring!! :rofl: Its good for shopping though I love it.
> 
> Lea - You have proper smarties like us!!

Heck yes we do! Crazy American candies :rofl: j/k Chris.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> It seems to be getting harder the nearer I get to my EDD. :dohh:
> 
> GIRLS kick up the arse required here please !! :rofl: Started to feel sorry for myself again.
> 
> Errr wheres lea today??? and tracy and nicky????
> 
> I was a good girl and went to the gym this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: You go girl! :happydance:Click to expand...

I feel good that I did it, but I sure had to drag myself out to do it.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Daisy - Yes I use a steamer. Lots of broccoli for the folic acid!! :rofl:
> 
> nat - :rofl: Thats why its called the Bull ring!! :rofl: Its good for shopping though I love it.
> 
> Lea - You have proper smarties like us!!
> 
> Heck yes we do! Crazy American candies :rofl: j/k Chris.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Sambatiki said:


> nat - :rofl: Thats why its called the Bull ring!! :rofl: Its good for shopping though I love it.

My brain is complete fudge at the moment. Sam looks at me funny these days. But I got lost in it as well!!

I can't believe its snowing!!! I want some


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, :wohoo: for snow! LOVE snow!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> I didn't like the selfridges building looked a bit like a knobbly sex toy! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Its snowing here :happydance:Click to expand...

I keep waiting for it to snow here, but it's supposed to be 20 and sunny here today. I guess Mother Nature is making up for the crap summer we had.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Gotta go girlies be back in a few hours, have fun :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I love going to the gym..... when I get there. Once I get started I hate missing a session.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - You lucky thing!! Is there much???


----------



## LeaArr

Daisy - See you later. 

Kerry - I used to love it, then I slacked off during the summer, now I'm having a hard time getting back into it. On top of that, when I started, I had a couple of friends to go with. They have since bailed on me, so I lack the personal motivation.


----------



## Chris77

I used to love the gym when I was powerlifting. Everyone used to stop their workouts to watch my brother and I lift. We were amazing! Now, I'm just a lard ass. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I think I should grab my breakfast now.


----------



## Chris77

ooooooooooo just checked weather.com we're getting snow tonight! :happydance: It won't stick though because the ground is too warm.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - You lucky thing!! Is there much???

its snowing quite a bit but it was raining earlier so its not settling on the ground


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lea x 
good on you for getting up & going to the gym I wish I had the motivation but I get in from work & just want to veg out on the sofa


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Thats rubbish!! Maybe it will snow like crazy tonight then we'll get snowed in and not have to go to work!! :wohoo:!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hi Lea x
> good on you for getting up & going to the gym I wish I had the motivation but I get in from work & just want to veg out on the sofa

Agreed!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Thats rubbish!! Maybe it will snow like crazy tonight then we'll get snowed in and not have to go to work!! :wohoo:!

I wouldn't get your hopes up. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Hi Lea x
> good on you for getting up & going to the gym I wish I had the motivation but I get in from work & just want to veg out on the sofa

That's what stopped me from going for a while. 

Hmm...really going to get breakfast now.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Thats rubbish!! Maybe it will snow like crazy tonight then we'll get snowed in and not have to go to work!! :wohoo:!

That would be lovely I need another duvet day the weekend wasnt enough


----------



## NatalieW

I think the UK need a duvet days!!! But I'd want more of them :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> I think the UK need a duvet days!!! But I'd want more of them :rofl:

Me too I really would love to just lie on the sofa all day in my jammies with my duvet watching movies & eating sweeties & chocolate that sounds like my idea of heaven x


----------



## Sambatiki

Everyday should be duvet day esp during the winter!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Everyday should be duvet day esp during the winter!

Agreed 
I shall be writing my letter to Gordon Brown now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> I think the UK need a duvet days!!! But I'd want more of them :rofl:
> 
> Me too I really would love to just lie on the sofa all day in my jammies with my duvet watching movies & eating sweeties & chocolate that sounds like my idea of heaven xClick to expand...

Ooooooohhhh that sounds divine! :thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> I think the UK need a duvet days!!! But I'd want more of them :rofl:
> 
> Me too I really would love to just lie on the sofa all day in my jammies with my duvet watching movies & eating sweeties & chocolate that sounds like my idea of heaven xClick to expand...

Yep with Bones and The new james bond on tv too!!! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> I think the UK need a duvet days!!! But I'd want more of them :rofl:
> 
> Me too I really would love to just lie on the sofa all day in my jammies with my duvet watching movies & eating sweeties & chocolate that sounds like my idea of heaven xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooooohhhh that sounds divine! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, yes it does...:happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Gordon brown is a [email protected]!!! :rofl: :rofl:

God I just want to go home now!! Before I eat more chocolate!!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm sat in a lovely hot room eating popcorn!!! I'd be eating chocolate but don#t like it


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - Not only do I wish I was preggers for obvious reasons but if it kept the chocolate cravings at bay too... All the better!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Gordon brown is a [email protected]!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Couldnt have said it better myself :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

God the preggers girl in the office is on the phone going on and on and on about her pregnancy FFS blah blah blah blah ...... 

Nat - Dont be offended :hug: Its her, doesnt help that I didnt like her anyway!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> God the preggers girl in the office is on the phone going on and on and on about her pregnancy FFS blah blah blah blah ......
> 
> Nat - Dont be offended :hug: Its her, doesnt help that I didnt like her anyway!

:rofl: bless ya hun I would be the same :hugs:

Just been reading the birth stories & I'm nearly crying I want one so much :cry:
its my own fault I shouldnt read them x


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Dont do it!!! Its the same as self harming!!! :rofl: Awww hun not the best things to be reading when a little emotional already. However on the upside remember it will be you posting yours one day!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - Dont do it!!! Its the same as self harming!!! :rofl: Awww hun not the best things to be reading when a little emotional already. However on the upside remember it will be you posting yours one day!

Thanks Kerry I know its like a moth to a flame though isnt it :rofl: you try not to look at it but something draws you in & then BAM your crying your eyes out :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

yep yep yep!! 

Well peeps its that time of day HOORAY!! :happydance: See you all later!


----------



## Reedy

bye tomorrow Kerry have a nice evening x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Bye Kerry.

I do understand, and I 'hope' I keep most of my pregnancy comments to myself because I know all your stories and I wish that stork would hurry up for more BAW babies!!!


----------



## NatalieW

So Chris, have you decided who you are voting for??


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> I do understand, and I 'hope' I keep most of my pregnancy comments to myself because I know all your stories

Natalie Please dont do this we love hearing about how your pregnancy is going :hugs:


Right I'm offski I'll speak to you all 2moro hope you all have wonderful eveings x x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Oh I know... but at same time I won't go on about it, if you understand. I'll give updates but not all the time!!!

Have a lovely evening Reedy


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> God the preggers girl in the office is on the phone going on and on and on about her pregnancy FFS blah blah blah blah ......
> 
> Nat - Dont be offended :hug: Its her, doesnt help that I didnt like her anyway!
> 
> :rofl: bless ya hun I would be the same :hugs:
> 
> Just been reading the birth stories & I'm nearly crying I want one so much :cry:
> its my own fault I shouldnt read them xClick to expand...

:hugs: I know I was doing that over the weekend. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

My gosh I have KILLER cramps!! :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: chris xx


----------



## Pudding-x123

Right I'm off to bed now girls! So tired!!!

Really hard to type!!

*sighs* Fed up!!!

Night girls. Talk in the morning!! Hopefully with more symptoms!!
xxx


----------



## Chris77

Sleep well baby. :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning!!!

I got snow!!! :happydance: we're off to blue reef aquarium today!!! and more shopping!


----------



## Reedy

Morning all

Natalie - hope you have a lovely day x x x 

Well I think the :witch: has come early :cry: I went to the toilet last night about 10pm and when i wiped I had like a watered down AF it was like a pink colour I was really upset bcus I thought that was me out for this month but then I also thought about implantation so couldnt sleep all night but I've been toilet twice this morning the first time when i wiped it was like brown colour then the 2nd time nothing at all which is just making my mind wander even more AF isnt due until friday but then I got to work this morning went to the toilet & brown blood again when I wiped & now I feel like she's coming full force :cry: I really just want to go home & go to bed my cycles lengths are messing up when i think I'll OV, last months was 32 days & looks like this months is 30 days :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww :hug: Reedy Sorry she has arrived. You'll have to join the OPK POAS addicts. These things are definatley sent to try us. :hug:

I also wanted to say that I'll probably only be in on and off today. Thought Id say as I dont want detention!! :rofl:

No :sex: last night for me!! :hissy: I was really in the mood for it too! (very unlike me)


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry its just so bloody confusing just been to the toilet again & nothing just a bit of a light brown cm :huh:
would 2moro morning be too early for me to test if AF doesnt come full flow by then????
I cant cope with being in limbo till the weekend I'm going crazy here :dohh:

Thanks for letting us no you'll be in & out today and sorry you didnt get any action last night hun :hugs: hope you make up for it tonight x


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes defo test now!!! I know POAS pusher!! :rofl: 

AAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! 

A girl at work has announced her pregnancy! :hissy: :cry: :hissy: :cry: Out of 6 girls that work in the office 1 is too old for kids and 2 are preggers. I am GUTTED!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> A girl at work has announced her pregnancy! :hissy: :cry: :hissy: :cry: Out of 6 girls that work in the office 1 is too old for kids and 2 are preggers. I am GUTTED!

:hugs: x x x x
are they sitting on a magic chair or something??? if they are get your ass on it now :rofl:


Might POAS 2moro morning I'll see how things are then x x x
thanks Kerry dont know what I would do without you girls x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - your welcome sweets! Just found out she got her :bfp: first try! Why cant I do that??


----------



## Sambatiki

ooops forgot to say defo POAS tomorrow AM!!! Good luck sweetie! :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Just found out she got her :bfp: first try! Why cant I do that??

:hugs::hug::hugs:
you'll get your:bfp: soon Kerry I know you will & we'll all have the biggest party ever :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yep was just saying in my journo we'll have to have a meet up to show off our babies!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Yep was just saying in my journo we'll have to have a meet up to show off our babies!!

that sounds fab, can I come??? pretty please :blush:


----------



## Reedy

Where is everyone today???


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: i'm here, :witch: proper got me ******* **** ***** **** ****** I HATE her she's ruining my christmas day announcement.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - We wouldnt do it without you!! 

Daisy - More :hug: for you.


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> :hi: i'm here, :witch: proper got me ******* **** ***** **** ****** I HATE her she's ruining my christmas day announcement.

:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - We wouldnt do it without you!!

Awww thanks Kerry x x x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Right Im going to be off for a while! Got to sort out my samples store before we get more from the Canton show.... Boring boring and very cold!! 

Try not to have too much fun without me!!


----------



## Reedy

see ya later Kerry have fun x


----------



## Chris77

Kerry so sorry hun :hugs: I know how heartbreaking it is. :hugs:

Reedy, I'm sorry the :witch: may have come early. I would test now just to be sure and put your mind at ease. That's how my periods always start but I hope it's IB for you! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Chris fingers crossed x 
my periods have never started like this thats why its so confusing :dohh:

I dont know whether to test 2moro or not bcus I really dont want to see that :bfn: again :cry:I might leave it till friday possibly saturday morning if she hasnt shown up properly by then x X x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy :hugs: I totally know how you feel. Seeing a :bfn: is horrible. :bfn:'s have rapidly replaced the scale as a measure of my mood and self worth. :hugs: Hang in there babe!!


----------



## lola

hello!? I never knew this was here, can anyone join ? sorry I'm a bit lonely today:blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris :wave:

Im back for a while! Sat in the office :cry:!!


----------



## Chris77

Lola of course you can join hun! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Chris :wave:
> 
> Im back for a while! Sat in the office :cry:!!

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

lola said:


> hello!? I never knew this was here, can anyone join ? sorry I'm a bit lonely today:blush:

Hi Lola x 

Of course you can join us girls in here x x x


----------



## Chris77

Okay, I'm not liking all this :cry: :cry: and lonliness. Cheer up ladies!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/halloween.jpg


----------



## lola

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Chris :wave:
> 
> Im back for a while! Sat in the office :cry:!!

:hugs: why is it that when you are desparately trying to have a baby everyone around you starts having them with no problem!? My two friends who got pregnant when I started TTC now have 18 month olds and both are trying again now, one of which I am fairly sure is preggo again :hissy: Thing is its not that you don't want anyone to have to go through what you have to but why can't it be that easy for us?

Its not fair.


----------



## lola

Sorry that wasn't very cheerful! Thanks for welcoming me girls xxxx


----------



## lola

:rofl: OMG Chris thats brilliant!


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chris :wave:
> 
> Im back for a while! Sat in the office :cry:!!
> 
> :hugs: why is it that when you are desparately trying to have a baby everyone around you starts having them with no problem!? My two friends who got pregnant when I started TTC now have 18 month olds and both are trying again now, one of which I am fairly sure is preggo again :hissy: Thing is its not that you don't want anyone to have to go through what you have to but why can't it be that easy for us?
> 
> Its not fair.Click to expand...

wholeheartedly agree! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls i'm back, :wohoo: Lola is here :happydance: Chris that's naughty and V funny :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

WB Daisy! :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Okay, I'm not liking all this :cry: :cry: and lonliness. Cheer up ladies!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/halloween.jpg

OMG my personal photos have been leaked on the internet again :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

So i was just speaking to my suposed best friend and she asked how it was all going so i told her about the hsg next week then on the 21st starting clomid, she said i hope it goes ok. Then goes straight to i spoke to B the other day she says she is showing loads (our pregnant friend who lives in portugal) it's weird cos i like talking about her pregnancy with her, but i didn't like it being thrown whilst discussing my problems. :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm not liking all this :cry: :cry: and lonliness. Cheer up ladies!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/halloween.jpg
> 
> OMG my personal photos have been leaked on the internet again :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Reedy 

LOLA :wave: FAB to see you!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm not liking all this :cry: :cry: and lonliness. Cheer up ladies!
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/halloween.jpg
> 
> OMG my personal photos have been leaked on the internet again :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Reedy!


----------



## Reedy

WHAT??? I'm being serious :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Someone has just walked by with their lunch & it smells vile & making me want to throw up & its lingering :hissy: oh god I think I might me sick :sick:

I better get my bloody :bfp: this weekend & I'm not just feeling like this for the fooking sake of it :hissy:
ahhh & rant over :rofl:
all I've eaten today is a alpen bar the thought of food makes me feel ill x 

I'm in rather a silly mood today :tease:
Ok I tell this joke a lot & find it hilarious but no one else does so tell me what you think......

A man is walking a long the beach when he sees a guys head sticking out of the sand so the man says 'ppfftt pesky kids I'll go get a spade & get you out' so the other guy says 'thanks but I think you better get a digger i'm on a donkey'

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> WHAT??? I'm being serious :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Someone has just walked by with their lunch & it smells vile & making me want to throw up & its lingering :hissy: oh god I think I might me sick :sick:
> 
> I better get my bloody :bfp: this weekend & I'm not just feeling like this for the fooking sake of it :hissy:
> ahhh & rant over :rofl:
> all I've eaten today is a alpen bar the thought of food makes me feel ill x
> 
> I'm in rather a silly mood today :tease:
> Ok I tell this joke a lot & find it hilarious but no one else does so tell me what you think......
> 
> A man is walking a long the beach when he sees a guys head sticking out of the sand so the man says 'ppfftt pesky kids I'll go get a spade & get you out' so the other guy says 'thanks but I think you better get a digger i'm on a donkey'
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: that is funny, Reedy this sounds very promising, u so better get ur :bfp:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> :rofl: that is funny, Reedy this sounds very promising, u so better get ur :bfp:

Thanks Daisy I hope so x x x

Glad you found my joke funny :rofl: & you too Chris x


----------



## Chris77

I agree with Daisy!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Girls x x x
so whats everyone got planned for the weekend?? 
oooh Chris dont you have Headless Horseman this weekend???


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Thanks Girls x x x
> so whats everyone got planned for the weekend??
> oooh Chris dont you have Headless Horseman this weekend???

I sure do! :happydance: I can't wait! :D Other than that I don't have anything else planned. Just a lot of tv watching. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls x x x
> so whats everyone got planned for the weekend??
> oooh Chris dont you have Headless Horseman this weekend???
> 
> I sure do! :happydance: I can't wait! :D Other than that I don't have anything else planned. Just a lot of tv watching. :rofl:Click to expand...

sounds like a good weekend x I love relaxing weekends x


----------



## DaisyDuke

I want to get things up to date in my house this weekend, so other than that just relazing i think.


----------



## Chris77

I love to spend the weekends relaxing. I don't mind going out for a few hours but that couch/tv/computer time is a definite must!


----------



## lola

why do people do that? they need a sensitive bone transplant!


----------



## lola

Reedy said:


> WHAT??? I'm being serious :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Someone has just walked by with their lunch & it smells vile & making me want to throw up & its lingering :hissy: oh god I think I might me sick :sick:
> 
> I better get my bloody :bfp: this weekend & I'm not just feeling like this for the fooking sake of it :hissy:
> ahhh & rant over :rofl:
> all I've eaten today is a alpen bar the thought of food makes me feel ill x
> 
> I'm in rather a silly mood today :tease:
> Ok I tell this joke a lot & find it hilarious but no one else does so tell me what you think......
> 
> A man is walking a long the beach when he sees a guys head sticking out of the sand so the man says 'ppfftt pesky kids I'll go get a spade & get you out' so the other guy says 'thanks but I think you better get a digger i'm on a donkey'
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:rofl: I love it!

Last post was to Daisy soz my screen is taking FOREVER TO UPDATE how inconsiderate!


----------



## lola

I have friends over this weekend, just for sat but but we are going to a bonfire party!!!! I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I like that joke!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sounds fun Lola!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry x

Lola I love bonfire parties DH's mum usually does one every year so hoping we'll have that to go to in a week or so x 

Going shopping sunday but havent got anything planned for saturday yet x


----------



## Sambatiki

Friday fancy dress halloween party Saturday Im double booked, 2 house parties both fancy dress!! Probably do both!

Sunday feeling rough from the vast amount of alcohol comsumed friday and saturday!!


----------



## Reedy

Dont know if you can read this but it made me laugh :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DontSaySex.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Chris77

kerry, your weekend sounds FAB! What costume are you wearing?


----------



## Reedy

Kerry I think your being greedy having 3 fancy dress parties to go to :rofl: I want to go :hissy: I love fancy dress parties


----------



## lola

What are you going as? I love fancy dress


----------



## Sambatiki

I think Im going to do zombie boring but Im good at face painting, back comb my hair etc will get pics for you!


----------



## Chris77

I have a Mahjongg game tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Can't wait to see the pics Kerry!


----------



## Sambatiki

I have a :sex: https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh151/mastersmixfdr/lightsout.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/xjowner1989/smiley/sex.gif https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/superspike19/Funny%20Stuff/new111.gif (not up the bum though!! :rofl:)


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I have a :sex: https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh151/mastersmixfdr/lightsout.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/xjowner1989/smiley/sex.gif https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/superspike19/Funny%20Stuff/new111.gif (not up the bum though!! :rofl:)

OH MY!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> I have a :sex: https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh151/mastersmixfdr/lightsout.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/xjowner1989/smiley/sex.gif https://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y289/superspike19/Funny%20Stuff/new111.gif (not up the bum though!! :rofl:)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Kerry you make me laugh so much :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Whats everyones fave position???


----------



## Chris77

Doggy and missionary - not necessarily in that order :rofl:


----------



## lola

:rofl:

on top definitely! no good for TTC although DH seems to prefer legs as far akimbo as poss on my back, so he wins!


----------



## lola

or a quickie standing up


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - Snap On top girl too!! I got preggers on top last time!! So wouldnt worry


----------



## lola

:yipee: perhaps I should limit the standing up sort though! its just asking for trouble!


----------



## Reedy

Missionary & on top are mine & DH's fave although I think we've pretty much tried everything :blush::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I quite like doggy but the lazy sort iykwim :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm back just dropped my dog off at the groomers, what did i miss? XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Fave position!??


----------



## DaisyDuke

I don't know how to describe our fav, i need to draw a diagram :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im very intrigued now you have to try to describe now!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

We make a cross with our bodies me on my back and him on his side iykwim?


----------



## Sambatiki

Like scissors??


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Missionary & on top are mine & DH's fave although I think we've pretty much tried everything :blush::rofl:

Same here :blush: :rofl: 

OMG speaking of :sex: I had a sex dream last night I was on top of DH - it was soooo vivid when I woke really horny and wanted to :sex:. Then, I remembered there's a re-anactment of the parting of the red sea going on below and I couldn't. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

DH loves it and it seems to hit my spot, plus cos of neither of us being ontop it means the little friends from ann summers can do there magic on me to :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Like scissors fully open


----------



## DaisyDuke

So i have a dilema, i have to go to get my dog soon, so do i drop her home and come back to work, drop her home and go to the gym and do either body pump or aerobics, or shall i be hard core and do body pump and aerobics?


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Missionary & on top are mine & DH's fave although I think we've pretty much tried everything :blush::rofl:
> 
> Same here :blush: :rofl:
> 
> OMG speaking of :sex: I had a sex dream last night I was on top of DH - it was soooo vivid when I woke really horny and wanted to :sex:. Then, I remembered there's a re-anactment of the parting of the red sea going on below and I couldn't. :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

My vote is drop her home and stay there. :rofl: That alone is my workout for the day. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> So i have a dilema, i have to go to get my dog soon, so do i drop her home and come back to work, drop her home and go to the gym and do either body pump or aerobics, or shall i be hard core and do body pump and aerobics?

Personally if it was me i would take the dog home then lay on the sofa & not move till bedtime :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> My vote is drop her home and stay there. :rofl: That alone is my workout for the day. :rofl: :rofl:

ahhh a girl after my own heart :rofl:


----------



## lola

:rofl: waiting to see it Daisy!


----------



## DaisyDuke

and eat sweets? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Stay at home!!! And WATCH (not do) a workout DVD!! :rofl:


----------



## lola

whats the choice?! there isn't one stay home! eats sweets!


----------



## DaisyDuke

All equally as good advice, i have a Jordan one somewhere i can pull put :rofl: Then again she does feck all in that video anyway :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I find watching workout dvd's as exhausting as actually doing them :rofl:

Lola - Arms are hurting from yesterday :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> My vote is drop her home and stay there. :rofl: That alone is my workout for the day. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> ahhh a girl after my own heart :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Great minds think alike! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> I find watching workout dvd's as exhausting as actually doing them :rofl:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Me too!


----------



## lola

okay I may 'watch' 2 sections of Davina's tongiht, what do you reckon? abs and legs?


----------



## Reedy

I need to go home now I have a headache to add to everything else & I still have 2 hours & 45 minutes till hometime :hissy:


----------



## lola

Kerry, mine still are from 2 days ago! its a killer


----------



## Chris77

Know how you feel Reedy. I still have 6 hours left! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - Legs is the killer!!! Because I cycle 4 miles a day I dont do the legs!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

We're finishing the basement, should be done in a month's time and will have a small gym there so I'll be able to work out. Although who am I kidding? :rofl:


----------



## lola

4 miles a day! wow thats impressive! I sit on my arse all day!


----------



## Reedy

DH says I'm allowed a new car :happydance: 
my dad works for Peugot so he can get us a good deal 

this is what i have now 
Peugot 205
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Chris77

Wow! 4 miles is quite impressive! When I worked out I always hated legs too. Squats, leg presses, etc., they were always a killer.


----------



## Reedy

And this is the one I'm going to get :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Reedy

Well done Kerry for doing 4 miles x


----------



## lola

Reedy- what will you get?


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> And this is the one I'm going to get :happydance:

Like that one Reedy! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

lola - I sit on my arse all day too!

Reedy - What do you want to get?? Pics please!


----------



## lola

fabulous!


----------



## Sambatiki

FAB reedy!! 

I do 2 miles in the morning and 2 in the evening so not that impressive!! :rofl:


----------



## lola

Kerry - I think I may have to tackle legs soon or else my arse will look like Chris' Pumpkin! I wont be able to walk for a week but hey ho!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So it's been decided for me, my horse is hoping lame :cry: i hate it when he is ill, i'm not used to it as it happens so rarely. I have to go and pultise his hoof and make his house all nice for him as ill have to put him on box rest :cry: my poor baby. And with fireworks going off he is gonna be so scared in his box on his own :cry:


----------



## lola

Sorry all this talk of exercise has forced me to break out the Cadbury Hero's


----------



## Sambatiki

awww poor horsey :hug:


----------



## lola

Aw Daisy thats rubbish! what made him go lame, or is it just spontaneous?


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> So it's been decided for me, my horse is hoping lame :cry: i hate it when he is ill, i'm not used to it as it happens so rarely. I have to go and pultise his hoof and make his house all nice for him as ill have to put him on box rest :cry: my poor baby. And with fireworks going off he is gonna be so scared in his box on his own :cry:

Oh Daisy, so sorry your horse is ill. :hugs: I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## DaisyDuke

He has an abscess in his hoof, i had a feeling one was brewing last night (easy to fix but very painful when u stand on ur hoof and u weigh a ton) it is high up tho so if the pultise doesnt bring it out then ill have to get the vet out on friday to dig it out :cry: Gotta go, pick pup up and deal with horsey. I'll give him extra apples. X


----------



## Chris77

Aww poor horse :cry: I hope everything goes okay. :hugs:


----------



## lola

See you later Daisy, I hope it works!

Right I have to pop off to concentrate or else I willl never get this spreadsheet finished! 

I hate work!
See you later girlsxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Bye lola x 

Daisy - sorry to hear your horse isnt well x :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, I'm all ready to win $1,000 on the radio today. :happydance: Song of the day will be playing within the next 40 minutes! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye lola see you later

Daisy - Hope its easy to cure and he's better soon.

Chris - I think we might just do the 300 pages!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Not again!!! :rofl: Good luck


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Bye lola see you later
> 
> Daisy - Hope its easy to cure and he's better soon.
> 
> Chris - I think we might just do the 300 pages!! :wohoo:

I think so too! :D


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Not again!!! :rofl: Good luck

Yup every day! :rofl: Thank you!


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> See you later Daisy, I hope it works!
> 
> Right I have to pop off to concentrate or else I willl never get this spreadsheet finished!
> 
> I hate work!
> See you later girlsxxxx

Bye Lola! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

This is so not fair. The song hasn't even played yet and the lines are busy! :hissy: growlmad:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Chris


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy!

The anticipation is strong, sweat has begun to bead up on my forehead, the heart is racing......... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, sorry for my absence this week just haven't stopped since I have been off work! I am only popping on to say sorry as DD is waiting impatiently to use the laptop!

:witch: finally arrived yesterday so shall be going to hospital for myfirst blood test tomorrow (boo hoo I hate needles!)

Taking DD to Alton Towers on Friday for scare fest - she only has one friend sleeping over now so decided to go on spur of moment! I have made the cake, will post some pics later 

:hug: to you all xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi: Sorry the :witch: came and about needle pricks tomorrow. :hugs: Have fun at Alton Towers! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

14 minutes until the song plays!!!!


----------



## lola

I'm back I got bored already!!!!

I'll help you get to 300 instead, much more productive!


----------



## lola

Good Luck Chris!


----------



## Chris77

6 minutes until the song!


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> I'm back I got bored already!!!!
> 
> I'll help you get to 300 instead, much more productive!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Eurgh, today has been a long day!! Been out getting some Halloween decorations for our bar. Got some scary things!!

xxxx Hows everybody??


----------



## Chris77

Not fair! The lines were busy even before the song played!!! :hissy: :hissy: CHEATERS!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

babyblues2 said:


> Eurgh, today has been a long day!! Been out getting some Halloween decorations for our bar. Got some scary things!!
> 
> xxxx Hows everybody??

Hi baby, I'm ok - just waiting for the day to end :rofl:


----------



## lola

unfair!


----------



## Chris77

Didn't win. So not fair. They should really clear the lines before the song plays. People have been calling the number since non stop since 11:00, the song didn't play until 11:45!!! So friggin pissed!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Tracy 
Cant wait to see the pics of the cake x 
Hope you have a fab time at Alton Towers x 
Hope everything goes ok witht he blood tests 2moro too :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

I want the day to end!! I've got a party to have on friday!!

Then Sunday I have just got to wait for that dredded :witch:

Hopefully she won't show her face! I just keep telling myself now that it was implantation bleeding I had yesterday!!

xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Baby know exactly where your coming from bcus I had the same (posted in your ttc thread) 
Hope the :witch: stays away for both of us :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

My feet are killing me!! These boots look great but they KILL the feet!!


----------



## Reedy

I hate it when gorgeous shoes hurt your feet


----------



## Chris77

I can't believe it's almost Thursday already! This week is going by FAST! :D


----------



## LeaArr

I know :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Awww.........sorry Lea! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Please let it go faster!! It says on my ticker that I test in 3 days.
But I won't be testing until monday as I am going to wait till the day after :witch: is due!!

Reedy I hope your witch stays away too!!

When are you testing?


----------



## Chris77

baby good luck with testing! fx for you! :dust:


----------



## Reedy

babyblues2 said:


> Reedy I hope your witch stays away too!!
> 
> When are you testing?

well AF is due on friday so might test either saturday or sunday morning so yeah I'm hoping this week goes quick too its horrible having to wait :dohh:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Eurgh today has been really cruddy!!

First My mum might have to go into hospital as she is diabetic and hasn't been eating.
Secondly My sisters C-Section scar has and absese on it so might have to go and have an operation (sp)
Lastly My nan told me today that she isn't coping well (My grandad passed away in march) and she has been having fits and passing out since friday!!

xxARGH!!!!!xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby - Sorry its been rubbish with family things. Hope they all get it worked out!

I wish it was friday. 

Wont be on much tomorrow but will try and put some effort in for the big 300, tonight


----------



## Pudding-x123

Eurgh, I keep getting AF like dullness in my back and stomach.

:(


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch. Of course I had to stop reading my book just as it was starting to get interesting! Maybe I can hide the book and read it at my desk. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

She got me :cry::cry::cry::cry:
havent even got DH here for cuddle wont be home for another half an hour i need a hug :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Chris77

Oh shit, Reedy I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone sorry for my absence over the last few days xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - :hug:

So sorry she got you chick :hugs: I really hoped this was gonna be your month :( xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Daisy & Lola :) welcome to the BAW club x


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: :hugs: Reedy


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi: Missed you! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: i'm back, poor horsey is feeling sorry for himself, so i gave him some pain killers, made his house all nice, gave him loads of hay and put his baby blue rug on him, so he is all snug for the night. I was a good girl and went from there to the gym had a sunbed and did airobics very proud of myself now. Hope ur all ok, what have i missed?


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris

:hi: nicky....

Chris I don't think you saw yesterday but I asked if you have decided who you were going to vote for next week...


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> :hi: chris
> 
> :hi: nicky....
> 
> Chris I don't think you saw yesterday but I asked if you have decided who you were going to vote for next week...

Oh, so sorry Nat, no I didn't see hun. Sorry. I'm voting for McCain next week.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> :hi: i'm back, poor horsey is feeling sorry for himself, so i gave him some pain killers, made his house all nice, gave him loads of hay and put his baby blue rug on him, so he is all snug for the night. I was a good girl and went from there to the gym had a sunbed and did airobics very proud of myself now. Hope ur all ok, what have i missed?

Aww, hope horsey feel better soon! You haven't missed much. It's been pretty quiet. I'm just waiting to get out of work to go to my mahjongg game. Only 45 minutes left! :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

Cool. It must be a massive thing over there... I don't think ours is as big if you know what I mean...

What is everyone doing tonight??

Oh and I bought my first maternity clothes today and I feel alot more comfortable!!!


----------



## Pudding-x123

I'm sorry Reedy!!

:hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

What's mahjongg? X


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Cool. It must be a massive thing over there... I don't think ours is as big if you know what I mean...
> 
> What is everyone doing tonight??
> 
> Oh and I bought my first maternity clothes today and I feel alot more comfortable!!!

:wohoo: that's great about the maternity clothes! So exciting! Yeah, the election is pretty massive here. A little scary actually, my family and I are really hoping Obama doesn't get in. He has entirely too many radical ties and I don't trust him as far as I can spit.

I'm going to a Mahjongg game tonight! :happydance: Nice to have a girl's night out.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> What's mahjongg? X

It's actually American Mah-jongg - much different than the computer games where you match up tiles and seasons. The object of modern American Mah-Jongg is to make the tiles match up with a hand on a Mah-Jongg card. It's actually like really complicated Gin Rummy.


----------



## Sambatiki

Having a break from doing Davina.

Anyway DF gets home and asks how my day was, I told him that someone else has announced their pregnancy at work. He replies (in a singsong voice) 'dont worry it'll be our turn next!!!' I swear if someone says that to me one more time Im going to f-ing explode. FFS DF where's your compassion?? Honestly, there is another girl at work also ttc, who is having IVF why cant she have her turn?? You know if she told me she was pregnant I would be genuinely over the moon for her because I have an idea how she feels about wanting a baby. Dont get me wrong I dont FULLY understand as she's been through so much but I know how much it would mean to her iykwim. 

Sorry for the moan but had to get it off my chest. 

Nat - Hiya sweetie!! :wave: Hope you had a fab day at the aquarium, and bet it felt A-MAZING to go maternity shopping. And also hope that I didnt offend with the above as Im chuffed to bits for you!! :hug:

Baby - Hope its not :witch: on here way.

Reedy - [email protected] b0llocking piece of crap :witch: :hug: :hug: :hug:

Nicky - Ive missed you :hug:

Daisy - Gold star for you for going to the gym, and hope that horsey recovers soon.

Right Im going to go back for more Davina punishment!! 

Love n :hug: TTFN

Right Im back off to get Killed by Davina's workout programme!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - hope horsey is feeling better soon (is that his name?) x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Naughty Samba's DF, naughty!!! Good girl, for working out with Davina. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75 said:


> Daisy - hope horsey is feeling better soon (is that his name?) x

Thank's hun his name is Blue :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry :hugs: :hugs: I completely understand. I have always been and still am extremely fearful of not being able to get pregnant naturally. Don't know why but I've always felt like this and hearing the psychic telling me I won't have my first baby until age 33, 2 years and 2 months away, has me all sorts of upset!! Enough to just make me wanna throw my hands up in the air and say fuck it, let's just adopt. So, I totally feel your frustration Kerry! :hugs: :hugs: I won't say to you it will happen next time, but I WILL say that you WILL be a Mommy someday, just like me. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Daisy - hope horsey is feeling better soon (is that his name?) x
> 
> Thank's hun his name is Blue :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww! I LOVE horses :)

I had to get rid of mine a few years ago as I just didn't have enough time to take care of him properly :cry:

He was a Clydesdale cross named Buster & was like a big teddy bear :) x


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Daisy - hope horsey is feeling better soon (is that his name?) x
> 
> Thank's hun his name is Blue :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww! I LOVE horses :)
> 
> I had to get rid of mine a few years ago as I just didn't have enough time to take care of him properly :cry:
> 
> He was a Clydesdale cross named Buster & was like a big teddy bear :) xClick to expand...

He sounds lovely sorry u had to gibe him up :hugs:, mine is a Connemara, he's like a polar bear at the moment, he is that hairy :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Chris, It sounds different when it comes from one of us if that makes sense. Its because you all understand the frustration

Nicky - Aww sad you had to give your horsey up :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies! ITS THURSDAY!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

Thanks for all the :hug: last night x x x 
think I cried all the tears I had last night & feeling pretty crap today but its friday 2moro & I'm going to shop like I've never shopped before x x x x 

How is everyone?? x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im fine to tears at bedtime for me too. Looks like Im out already this cycle. DF is going to be away mon-fri next week. If everything is back to normal, OV will be Friday so I'll miss the eggy. :hissy: :cry: :hissy: I really wanted a Leo Baby too :cry:


----------



## baby.love

Morning ladies, sorry for my absence yesterday i had a nightmare day. All good today though other than a load of chores that need doing.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Im fine to tears at bedtime for me too. Looks like Im out already this cycle. DF is going to be away mon-fri next week. If everything is back to normal, OV will be Friday so I'll miss the eggy. :hissy: :cry: :hissy: I really wanted a Leo Baby too :cry:

:hug::hugs::hug:

Its horrible when DH is away especially when its around OV time my DH is the same x x x luckily this month OV should be a few days after he finishes nights x x x

I'll still have my fingers crossed for you Kerry x :hugs: you never know x 

Morning Leah x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Leah!! :wave: It was sooooo quiet yesterday!

Reedy - Ive got my fingers crossed for early or late big O! My PMA is falling my the wayside atm!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Ive got my fingers crossed for early or late big O! *My PMA is falling my the wayside atm!*

Mine too Kerry x :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey all...

Kerry.....am sorry.....:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Kerry, so sorry DF will be away next week! If only we could store a cup full of :spermy:'s for such times! :hugs: Maybe you'll get lucky and you'll ovulate a little later.


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, how's it going? I was working away from the office yesterday and didn't have internet access so couldn't pop on.

Sorry some of you are down about your OH's not being around during peak time. :(

Had a strange(ish) thing happen. My af has come earlier than expected this month which means a 24 daycycle this time, after a 28 day cycle last time. Not the end of the world I know, but I was hoping it would be spot on again! I wonder what the next one will be (final one before ttc).

Other than that, I'm hungry and just about to head off for lunch.

Good news is I have some holiday to use up so I'm taking day off tomorrow. Will use it to do housework etc, ready for my sis's visit and shopping on Saturday :)


----------



## Pudding-x123

Eurgh!!

:witch: caught me I think ladies!!!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Next cycle is out of the question as I will OV on a wednesday and OH works away!!

So upset!!!!!!!!!!

I want to change the W in witch to a B!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Aw baby so sorry she got you hun :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Posh, great news about holiday time coming up :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Right so now I'm confused. Just checked. It's gone light pink and hardly anything there. Could be implantation bleeding??


Still not holding my hopes up though!


----------



## buffycat

to all....

i want to apologies for being soooo bad.....i have been working far too hard and have not been able to come on here to chat to you all.

i've been working everyday for 11 days straight now and am so so tired......i can't wait until Saturday! Am doing too many hours too, which obvioulsy no good for ttc and :sex:.....still doing my opks though....and no sign just yet....keeping fingers crossed though....

hope you are all ok though.......

luv
Charlotte
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hey hun, sorry you've been so busy with work! :growlmad: Don't they know you have quality BAW time to attend to? :rofl:

Baby, it could be IB. I always think this too but it's always AF for me. Good Luck!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Lovely to hear from you. Sorry your working too hard. Hope that youve got lots of RnR planned for the weekend.

Baby - You can always hope its IB


----------



## Sambatiki

Right Im off for today. Ive so much work to do its untrue!! Will try and catch up later 

:hug: for everyone :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :wave: See you later!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok? I went for my blood taken this mornig but the queue was enormous so am going back later today! Here are a few pics of my cake - sorry they are a bit small! 

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Picture021.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Picture025.jpg

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q136/golcarlilly/Cakeforwebsite.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, the cake looks amazing!! Good luck with the test results! :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

That's an impressive cake you've got there golcarlilly! I take it you made it yourself? very nice work :)

PS. When you save have blood taken, do you mean as in donate some blood or?


----------



## buffycat

the cake looks fab! well done Tracy!

maybe you can go into business with cakes when you finish your job!


----------



## Chris77

Oh yea! Good thinking Buffy!


----------



## Sambatiki

Cant keep away!! :rofl:

Tracy - Cake is Amazing!! Fancy making my wedding cake?? :hug: for later when you get bloods done! If you are a good girl you can have a gold star!


----------



## NatalieW

oooh love the cake!!!!


----------



## Chris77

WB Kerry! I knew you couldn't stay away! :rofl:

Hiya Nat :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris...

I'm bored so I am making bread sticks... Well actually i have so much work to do I can't be bothered to do any so I'm looking at prams/pushchairs


----------



## Chris77

I am really bored too!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls just popping in for 10 mins uber busy today. Hope ur all ok, whats this about cake :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good new FS appointment for clomid moved to the 18th, so this is my last cycle without and i'll get a whole cycle in before santa arrives :dance:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Daisy that's great! Sorry you're so busy today! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya girls x x x

Buffy - sorry your having to work so hard, make sure you get plenty of relaxing in at the weekend x :hugs:

Baby - could still be IB fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

Tracy - Hope things go well with the bloods & fab cake its ace your DD will love it x 

Daisy - Great news about clomid x x x

Hi Chris, Kerry & Natalie x :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Where is everyone today? :shrug:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: reedy.

Sorry chis DH keeping me entertained!!!

Now off to do my Wii Fit!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Enjoy Nat!


----------



## NatalieW

It's blinking updating and has been for 15mins and not even half way!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls sorry im late :blush:

Daisy - thats great news about your FS appt :happydance:

Tracy - your cake looks fab! you are so clever! good luck for the blood results BTW :) x


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nicky :hi: YAY! I'm not alone anymore! :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ITS FRIDAY!!! :wohoo:

Had a FAB night last night, went to the pub after the big Tesco's shop. Had a lovely meal Lamb shank with mash and brocolli (yummy!), and 2 bottles of lovely Rioja, followed by :sex: for dessert. DF woke me up this morning was very nice so fantastic start to the day. Sorry Ive been miserable of late. I promise I'll more cheery today!!


----------



## baby.love

Hi girls .. sorry i am not about much.. having a few problems at home lately and finding it all too much. I am still about and i do pop in and check you are all OK. I'll try and get on a bit more once things sort them selves out.
Luvs you all :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Leah - Im sorry :hug: I hope everything is better very soon.


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x x x 
Sorry wasnt around much yesterday was still feeling pretty down about the :witch: arriving but I'm much happier today bcus I'm getting a fabulous new car wahoo :wohoo:
I have to get my car MOT'd then as soon as I get my deposit I can get my new car within the week :happydance:
DH's little brother is buying my car for £250 which will pay the deposit of my new car I'm so excited I've never had a new car before :happydance:

Kerry - good to hear you had a fab night last night & lots of :sex: & your back to your old cheery, crazy self :rofl:

Leah - sorry to hear things arent too good at home sending you all big :hug::hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - :wohoo: for getting the car!! When are you going to get it?? Sorry your still feeling down about the :witch: Its crap that the TTC journey so bumpy with highs and lows! :hug: But we have each other to moan and whinge and also to celebrate the happy times too. Its just rubbish that we all seem to be having more downs lately :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Ladies!

Happy Halloween!
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - :wohoo: for getting the car!! When are you going to get it?? Sorry your still feeling down about the :witch: Its crap that the TTC journey so bumpy with highs and lows! :hug: But we have each other to moan and whinge and also to celebrate the happy times too. Its just rubbish that we all seem to be having more downs lately :hug:

thanks Kerry x 
I was telling DH the other night (when I got all my hugs from you guys) about how I dont know what I would do without you girls to talk to, just knowing I'm not the only one is such a comfort x 
I was laughing at what you had wrote (something along the lines of shit bollocks crap :rofl:) that really cheered me up :rofl: 
Think Natalie was the last :bfp: we had wasnt it?? we need some more & I would happily wait another cycle if you, chris & nicky got your :bfp:s oh & Leah too x x x 

Hopefully i'll get my new car sometime in November :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

HAPPY HALLOWEEN CHRIS


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Reedy - woohoo for your new car :) how exciting!

Kerry - glad you managed to get some BDing in... I havent started this months BDathon yet lol

Leah - hope everything is ok hunni xx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c32/ina-mar/halloween/halloween.jpg

Happy Halloween Chris!! 

reedy - It wouldnt be so bad if you knew a date is was going to happen even if it was another year waiting for me I wouldnt care just as long as I knew it was going to happen. Its the fear of the unknown I suppose.


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Lovely to see you!! DF is going to be away around OV so seeing if some might stay!! :rofl: Might have been something to do with the 2 bottles of :wine: consummed too :rofl: But DF has said he'll come home!

Something to cheer us up! 

https://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k376/dsavoy_388/Funny/Funny-2.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

I cant see the pic hun?? x


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - It wouldnt be so bad if you knew a date is was going to happen even if it was another year waiting for me I wouldnt care just as long as I knew it was going to happen. Its the fear of the unknown I suppose.

Totally agree with you on that one x it would be nice if someone asked you to go out for a drink & you check you diary & say 'ah cant that day I'm concieving a sticky bean' :rofl: aw we can but dream eh x


----------



## lola

:happydance: friday!!!! and I have finished my 1st task of the day! the newsletter for work is no longer gobbledygook HTML code!


----------



## lola

Oh yeah Happy Hallowen!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:

Sometimes photobucket deletes are pictures....that's what they did with my pumpkin ass. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Lola & Nicky :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k376/dsavoy_388/Funny/GoingInCirclesbyianimateyou.gif


----------



## lola

Hey everyone!:hi:

Just had some lovely news, my friend at work has just given birth a a little girl, 5lb 9, they have called her Pippa :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k376/dsavoy_388/Funny/kidsign.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - Congrats to your friend!!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Lola - aw! thats great news :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> https://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k376/dsavoy_388/Funny/kidsign.jpg

can anyone else see this pic? what is it? :dohh: x


----------



## Chris77

Lola, that's great news!


----------



## NickyT75

Has anyone heard from Owo yet? I haven't seen her around for ages :( x


----------



## lola

Its so lovely isn't it :happydance:

What you all up to?


----------



## Chris77

No, I haven't heard of seen Owo! I hope she's okay!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I PM'd her about 2 weeks ago and not heard from her. Hope all is well!! 

Lola - Im very bust at work today :rofl: Actually am but cant be arsed!! Rather go home for some :sex:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies the :witch: is gone! :happydance: But now I'm not nearly as horny as I was 2 days ago! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## lola

Kerry - :rofl: well I feel positively virtous with the work I have done today! makes a change!


----------



## lola

:happydance: for Chris! typical not to feel as horney now, I wonder why it happens to us?


----------



## Chris77

<~~~hasn't done any work yet. :blush: But it IS only 8:20 am so still have plenty of time! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> :happydance: for Chris! typical not to feel as horney now, I wonder why it happens to us?

Probably because we can't? shrug: Frustrating though isn't it?


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I suffer too from IHUS..... Inconvienent Horny Urges Syndrome


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I suffer too from IHUS..... Inconvienent Horny Urges Syndrome

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Lola - great news about your friend x 

Nicky - I cant see the pick either 

Kerry & Chris - I'm always at my horniest when I cant have it :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

oooh heres the car I'm getting - its the Peugeot 107 Kiss
 



Attached Files:







grcfg_1PB0_3DOORHAT_107_KISS.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Chris77

Reedy love the new avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Chris its the new car I'm getting 

*can anyone tell I'm very excited :rofl::happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girlies i'm here HAPPY HALLOWEEN hope ur all ok? XXX


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: That's awesome! I love getting new cars! :D


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Daisy :hi: Happy Halloween to you too! Doing well....sooooo glad it's Friday!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: for friday, the betest day of the week. X


----------



## Reedy

yay I finish work in 30 minutes :happydance:
then off shopping with my mum & lunch @ pizza hut :happydance: now thats my kinda friday :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Reedy!


----------



## Chris77

Come on girls, 2 more pages until 300! We can do it!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mine to, i love stuffed crust pizza and there salad buffet, mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Love the new car!!


----------



## Chris77

<~~~Loves all types of pizza


----------



## DaisyDuke

:dance:


----------



## lola

Have a great lunch Reedy, Ive got to disapear again, damn work are chasing me AGAIN!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: trying for the extra pages for u :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~loves all types of food too :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nooooooooo Lola, sack work :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

299!


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Nooooooooo Lola, sack work :rofl:

I second that! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

la la la la la la la la 

299


----------



## Chris77

They say hard work never killed anyone, but I don't want to take that chance. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

299


----------



## Sambatiki

300


----------



## Reedy

Fave topping on pizza got to be - Pineapple, sweetcorn & red onion mmmm delish 
I like the one with the dough balls around the edge, ya gotta love them balls :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

300 ..

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.
This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.

This is rubbish ^


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> 300 ..
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.
> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.
> 
> This is rubbish ^

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

SPAM ALERT 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Yay my post got us to 300 :happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'd like to thank my dear husband bcus without him I wouldnt be on this website 
& to all my girls here on BAW because without me you'd be nothing 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay!! we made 300 pages again! :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Rubbish 300


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 300 ..
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.
> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.
> 
> This is rubbish ^
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> SPAM ALERT
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nice speach :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Id like to thank work for being so boring I have to spend all my working day here :rofl:

And everyone here that has contributed to this monumental occasion!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Yay my post got us to 300 :happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'd like to thank my dear husband bcus without him I wouldnt be on this website
> & to all my girls here on BAW because without me you'd be nothing
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Id like to thank work for being so boring I have to spend all my working day here :rofl:
> 
> And everyone here that has contributed to this monumental occasion!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well if were thanking people i would like to thank Santa and Mr Storly (i'm trying to get on there good sides) :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Id like to thank work for being so boring I have to spend all my working day here :rofl:
> 
> And everyone here that has contributed to this monumental occasion!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

wahoo 14 minutes till hometime :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~has nothing to contribute except lots of :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Id like to thank work for being so boring I have to spend all my working day here :rofl:
> 
> And everyone here that has contributed to this monumental occasion!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> wahoo 14 minutes till hometime :happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo: Reedy! :wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

Oh look I got us to 301 too :blush: you girls really need to pick up the pace :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris can you take photos at the headless horseman thing??? 
I would love to see pics x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Oh look I got us to 301 too :blush: you girls really need to pick up the pace :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris can you take photos at the headless horseman thing???
> I would love to see pics x x x x

YES! I was planning on taking pics! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm sad i was gonna get take that tickets but only general admission is on sale i didn't think it was safe for me to be fighting my way to the boys (which believe me would happen and be very messy) if i was pregnant, i just so hope i am, and i'm not missing out for nothing :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Great thinking!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> daisy - Great thinking!!!

I second that........again.


----------



## DaisyDuke

What do u mean great thinking? I need to get my take that fix :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Right my lovelies I'm off to shop till I drop 
hope you all have fantabulous weekends x x x x 

Chris - cant wait to see the pics x x x x

Bye girls x x x x


----------



## DaisyDuke

There had better be a bun im my oven my July or they will be trouble i'll be spending a fortune on tickets off ebay :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Have fun Reedy, please take me with u :cry:


----------



## lola

Wow 302! you girls have been working hard!


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Great thinking thanking Storkey and santa!!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy have a wonderful weekend and I'll remember to take those pictures!


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> Wow 302! you girls have been working hard!

<~~~~hardly working :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/Koogee/Funny/accuratescales.jpg


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh, i thought u meant great thinking about take that. Sorry there on the brain.


----------



## Sambatiki

bye reedy have fun!!


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Its your practice pregnancy brain kicking in!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay I did work - I sent out a certified letter. I am done for the day. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I just renewed the domain names that expire over the weekend, that's me done :rofl: oh no i have to do the banking, then i'm done :rofl:


----------



## lola

I'm done, I just crashed a server uploading 106,923KB of images :rofl:

well done me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im not done 2 more costings to do. But the Intrastat line is busy so cant get duty rates! :dohh: Looks like I have time to kill!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have just got to get one issue resolved them im off to the bank, then to my hairdresser to have my fringe trimmed, then to the yard to see the farrier see if he can help Blue anymore, then feeding the horses then, home, yes i'm one lazy cow today :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, opened up yesterday's mail that I neglected because I was on here all day. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

<--- Samba is getting https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee284/tammy_61/rodent7.gif arsed tonight :drunk: :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

I suppose I should process disability checks now.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm off girls, have fun. Happy Halloween. XXX Lola and Samba hope u get it sorted very soon.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> <--- Samba is getting https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee284/tammy_61/rodent7.gif arsed tonight :drunk: :yipee:

:wohoo: You go Samba!! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Daisy :wave: Have a great weekend!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> <--- Samba is getting https://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee284/tammy_61/rodent7.gif arsed tonight :drunk: :yipee:

So is Daisy :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Daisy!:wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye daisy have fun tonight :drunk:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~Very tired :sleep:


----------



## Sambatiki

<--- Surprisingly Alert considering the Alcohol intake last night :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Go and have a snooze in the rest room!! 

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 13 seconds. <----- Grrrrr :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I have to wait an hour and a half before I can have a snooze in the rest room. :hissy: But I've got LOADS of Halloween candy to keep me alert until then!


----------



## Sambatiki

Its Pink day today in the UK for Breast Cancer so we are all wearing pink (even the lads :rofl:) and we've got loads of pink sweets too (candy)!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im wearing my fluffy pink dressing gown.... does that count? lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Yup course it does!! Will post pics soon


----------



## NickyT75

Good! :) i feel much better knowing that i am doing my bit! :) :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Not in any pink today! :nope: All brown.


----------



## Sambatiki

Here I am!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1385.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chris77

You look great Kerry!! :thumbup: Pink is your color!


----------



## Sambatiki

Do you like the Halloween red eye too :rofl:


----------



## lola

:happydance: you look great Kerry! I am still in my pj's :blush: been working in them all day, I haven't washed yet :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooooooh those are the BEST days Lola!


----------



## Chris77

OMG! Someone faxed over their resume to me and their first name is GOD!! :rofl: Think I should call him in for an interview? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

<--- Samba is jealous that Lola is still in her Pj's


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> OMG! Someone faxed over their resume to me and their first name is GOD!! :rofl: Think I should call him in for an interview? :rofl:


Abso-f*cking-lutley!!!


----------



## Chris77

Okay, God, I'll give you an interview if you'll give me a :bfp: this month. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Okay, God, I'll give you an interview if you'll give me a :bfp: this month. :rofl: :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Love your hat Kerry! :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Im watching an amazing programme on Discovery home & health about pregnancy & the development inside the womb... its awesome! :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I bet its really good!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im watching an amazing programme on Discovery home & health about pregnancy & the development inside the womb... its awesome! :)

I LOVE watching stuff like that!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! they are on the birth part now!! scary stuff!


----------



## NickyT75

Im now sitting here bawling my eyes out coz the little baby girl has just been born!! I am an emotional wreck lol x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris defo give 'God' an interview, Samba loving the pink outfit my fav colour, Lola u jammy cow i wannt be in my pj's :hissy: Nicky :hugs:

So i'm injured, i'll just pop to my journal and copy and paste what i wrote :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

This is copied from my journal.

Ouch ouch ouch so my horse kicked me beleive me the air was blue. I'm sure he didn't mean to hurt me, but he was in pain and kicked out in anger and caught me by mistake, he lookeed sad and was sulking after. I'm in absolute agony i can barely walk, my 6kg dog just jumped up and touch it and i nearly hit the ceiling. Anyway my pumpkin is carved and put out the front, now i'm just waiting for my trick or treaters.


----------



## Chris77

OH NO Daisy!! :hugs: I hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris u still at work, what u doing for halloween?


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm still at work. :cry: It's only 2:38 pm here. We're not doing anything tonight, maybe go out to eat after work and then go home and watch a bunch of horror movies on tv. Tomorrow we're going to the Headless Horseman. 

Any trick-or-treaters yet?


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - hope you are ok hun :hugs:

Buster once accidentally broke my nose so I know how you feel, was the farrier able to help Blue? xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no, didn't know u had a horse hun? How did he break ur nose? Not really, he reckons it will have to come thro the conary band :cry: so were gonna keep pulticing it twice a day and cross everything if not he is gonna come back and plug it (not normally recommended) but he says it's so far up were gonna have to force it out thro the coronary band to save hacking away at his foot anymore.


----------



## NickyT75

I havent got him now (mentioned on here yesterday that I had to get rid of him coz didn't have enough time to care for him properly)

He threw his head back when I was leading him & caught me in the face... there was blood everywhere!! & I almost passed out lol 
he didnt mean to hurt me tho bless him, he was a gentle giant x


----------



## NickyT75

Poor Blue :( he's really going through it isn't he? xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:blush: sorry i didn't read the he once bit i thought u said he did as in recently, stoopid me i remember now, sorry.


----------



## NickyT75

Lol no problem :) its hard to keep up with everyone on here isnt it? x


----------



## Chris77

I'm back, my new desk drawer cabinet arrived so have been busy re-organizing.


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: Chris


----------



## Chris77

I'm deciding whether or not I want to put tips back on. They've been off now for about 5 weeks. :muaha:


----------



## Sambatiki

All back from the party was really tired and not in the mood heres my pics.


https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/picture111.jpg <-- My Neck


https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/picture112.jpg <-- Me!! 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/picture113.jpg <-- My wrists


----------



## Chris77

Awesome Samba! :thumbup: Did you have fun??


----------



## Sambatiki

It was ok but you know when you get somewhere and your energy seems to disappear.... well that was me tonight!! The pub was overly busy!


----------



## Chris77

I hear ya,that's happened to be a few times too. At least you went out though. It's only 9:30 pm here and I'm seriously thinking about going to bed!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

just showered and ready for bed. Drying my hair as we speak, DF is in bed sound asleep bless him!! Are you excited about the headless horseman tomorrow??


----------



## Chris77

yeah I am! It's going to be so much fun!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

You'll have to take pics if you can!!!


----------



## Chris77

I'll try but last year they didn't allow cameras and there's actors and staff everywhere so it's kinda hard to sneak. If you get caught they throw you out with no refund and it's $33 a person. lol I'll do my best though. xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats rubbish you cant take pics so dont risk it!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

yeah it really is. I really don't see what the big deal is! :shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Right I should head off to bed. If I dont talk to you tomorrow have a super time!!


----------



## Chris77

Okay, I couldn't take pictures because they had cops there searching everyone and my camera would have confiscated. We had a FAB time! My throat is raw from screaming and laughing so much! Like last year, we had a guy with a chainsaw chasing me and SIL out of the haunted house. I just pushed DH out of the way, he knocked into the wall, and I proceeded to run like the wind screaming all the way out of the house with the chainsaw dude hot on my heels. :rofl: All the haunted houses were pitch black, and I walked into the walls a couple of times. :rofl: Then, there was a room of mirrors and I was totally confused with people jumping out at me and my SIL was hanging on to the back of my sweatshirt. :rofl: During the corn maze, there were people grabbing our ankles as we were walking and a scarecrow jumping out at us. :rofl: It was so unexpected because everyone was very well disguised and you really thought things were statues but they were real, so it wasd creepy. At one point, in one of the haunted houses, some scary dude was coming after me and as I was turning around trying to get away from him, I punched DH in the face! :rofl: DH got off lightly however, as SIL punched her DH in the balls. :rofl: The hayride was fun, it was nursry rhymes gone bad/evil. So cool! Then, we had the headless horseman (on a real horse too!) chasing our wagon! So funny! It was 3 hours of haunted houses and corn mazes and we had SO much fun. It was a chilly 38 degrees but it totally didn't feel like it because we were moving around so much and screaming and running. We stayed to watch the pandemonium sideshow with John Saw, who was swallowing balloons and swords, etc. Very cool!! We left around 11:00 pm or so and we hit the diner for an early/late breakfast/dinner. We got home around 1 am. AWESOME nigt!! 

I did get a picture of me and my in laws as we were leaving. I'm the pretty one in the middle. :rofl: :rofl:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/048.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! that sounds fantastic Chris :) Id love to go somewhere like that! 

Glad you had such a great time hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sounds like you had a wicked time!! Arent you brave!!! I would have crapped myself


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm actually really sorry it's over.

I'm going to get my nails done at 2:00. I'm going to get my acrylics back on. Will take a picture of them when I get home. We turned our clocks an hour back today so I am LOVING the extra time! :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hi all...It's been a while!!

No AF today!! :D

xxx


----------



## Chris77

I got my nails done today and because I was bored I decided to take a picture of them and post lol The index fingers are longer than the rest of the hands, you can't really notice it but I can feel it when I type which drives me mad, but oh well, I'll have it fixed in 2 weeks when I go back.

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/056.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/059.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/063.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

they look really nice. :)


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Lea, how was your vacation?


----------



## LeaArr

too short!!


----------



## Chris77

Ah yes, they always are!!


----------



## Poshie

Nice nails Chris :)

So did we all have a good weekend? Im pleased to report that my shopping trip went well and we had a lovely weekend. Managed to buy myself some bits and get some actual xmas presents too, so pretty successful time. Weather was bad though. When we got back in we put the fire on, drank some wine, read magazines and chatted.

Shame it's back to work already .....


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi All!! :wave:

Happy Monday!! :hissy: :cry: :rofl:

Poshie - Glad you had a great time shopping!!


----------



## Poshie

How are you doing on this fine Monday morning? Looking forward to the week ahead? ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

ughhhh NO!! :rofl:

My boss is back from hong kong so will really busy doing costings for Christmas 2009!! FFS we havent even had 2008 yet :rofl:. TBH Id rather be really busy than bored doing nothing. What did you buy??


----------



## Poshie

I bought some waterproof stuff, so trousers and jacket which are this special Goretex stuff. I use it alot for walking the dog in the winter months. A pair of smart trousers, my sis bought me a fleece to wear under my new jacket, some ear warmer things for my DH for xmas and a shirt for DH. 

So you on for a busy Monday then eh? I had Friday off so am catching up with emails first then I suppose I'd better do some work :blush:


----------



## Poshie

Some of my work colleagues went on in town on Friday night. The new girl, Alex, apparently passed out in Pizza Hut restaurant and got chucked out and the bouncer was going to call the police! I would be really embarrassed if that had been me and I would struggle to come to work! Also a new lad in the office was apparently taking an illegal substance too! Honestly, you&#8217;d think I worked with a load of reprobates! Missed out on that eventful night :)

Did you get up to much this weekend?


----------



## Sambatiki

ha ha ha Sounds like they had fun!! :rofl: I would die of embarassment if I got in that state!! How old is the girl??

Not too busy today but I can see it getting busier as soon as Ive had my meeting with my boss.


----------



## Poshie

She's 27 and married. Ended up staying on a colleague's sofa for the night! How embarrassing eh?! 

My little brother is 25 today, I can't quite believe it! 

Hope you don't end up too busy after your meeting ....


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG same age as me!!! I would never get myself in that much of a state saying that though Im such a light weight! :rofl: Its scary stuff when lickle bro's grow up. One of my younger Bro's turned 21 last year that was scary!! Hope your bro has a nice day.

How old are you??


----------



## Poshie

I am 32, 33 in Feb. Old lady!

Yeah I don't think my husband would be very impressed if I behaved like that on a works do! Fortunately, I wouldn't though .


----------



## Sambatiki

Your not old!! 

Where are all the other girls today!!


----------



## Poshie

it is rather quiet isn't it. Heaven forbid they could be working or something daft like that!

Yeah I know it's not really old but sometimes it feels like it. Sometimes I think of the age gap between me, my DH (he's 36, 37 in Jan) and potential baby and it's slightly scary..


----------



## Sambatiki

Dont!! DF and I where talking the other night about being parents and how we felt we are too young!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope that they arent working when they should be on BNB!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I hope they've got their priorities right!

It is funny isn't it. Even at this age we still think we aren't old enough! At least we feel we aren't old enough. It's crazy really.:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

God the Preggers ladies are talking about babies etc etc etc.... God I hate it!!


----------



## Poshie

Which forum are you looking in then? I've just been reading a few birth stories (probably shouldn't)!


----------



## Sambatiki

I am always looking at the birth stories!! Some of them make me broody and some Bloody SCARED!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon girlies x x x

Chris - sounds like you had a fab time x I would never dare go, sounds far too scary for me, I get scared on the ghost train :rofl:

Lea - sorry your holiday went too quick :hugs:

Poshie - I went shopping too at the weekend & spent my birthday money x theres nothing better than a bit of retail therapy x 

Baby - cant believe AF still hasnt arrived have you tested? x :hugs:

Kerry - Hope you dont get too busy that you arent on here much we miss you x x 

I'm off work today thats why i havent been on this morning I coudnt get online all weekend so couldnt let you girls know x 
basically the hospital rang me saturday morning to say they had a cancellation & that i could go in at 10am to have my mole rmoved so I went in & had the procedure at about 1pm & was out for 1.30pm it was very scary but I was ok x I have 3 stitches just feels a bit tight now but going to have my stitches out on thursday x 

Had a lovely time with my mum on friday afternoon I bought a new top & 3 pairs of jeans then sunday went in to town & spent my birthday money got a lovely new coat, 3 tops, a dress, a cardi, some boots & some lovely grey sparkly mittens :blush:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Cant believe you got a cancellation!! glad that it all went well for you. :wohoo: for the retail therapy sounds like you had a good time with it.

I'll forgive you this once for being late!! Dont do it again :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sounds like you had a very productive shopping expedition too then! Nice one :)

Hey I was going to have a mole removed. The 'lumps and bumps clinic' at my local doctor's surgery. I had a 'traumatised nevus' which is a damaged mole basically. It looked like a bloodblister and I was worried I'd catch it. Anyway had to go on a waiting list. 6 weeks later I got the call but by that time, it had gone down! How did they remove yours Reedy?

Tiki - Yeah I really shouldn't read the birth stories. Some are okay and some are so traumatic, it have second thoughts!!


----------



## Reedy

thanks Kerry I promise I wont do it again x :blush::rofl:

How are you?? x x x


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> How did they remove yours Reedy?

I had to go in to theatre to have it cut out (hope no ones having their lunch :rofl:) 
The the stitched it up the scar will be about half an inch long so not bad at all x


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Im all good thanks. Glad to be back at work......... honestly :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Yeah yeah kerry :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off because DH wants the puter so I'll try & pop back on later x 
I promise you'll have my undevided attention 2moro x x x x 
Hope your days go quick x x x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

I am back at work today :hissy: still very subdued atmosphere here due to short time working but seems like I will remain on full time so I am very grateful! 

AF still here (day 8 ) and really bad again so am not a happy bunny! On the bright side I rang up and got my results from my blood test and all seems to be normal so just have to have progesterone test on day 21 (14th Nov) and if that is ok who knows what the problem is!!

Not had chance to catch up on all the posts, hope everyone is ok today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - You better!! :rofl: Have a nice day off

Tracy - Glad that you are keeping to FT hours and :wohoo: for the blood tests!! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I am back at work today :hissy: still very subdued atmosphere here due to short time working but seems like I will remain on full time so I am very grateful!
> 
> AF still here (day 8 ) and really bad again so am not a happy bunny! On the bright side I rang up and got my results from my blood test and all seems to be normal so just have to have progesterone test on day 21 (14th Nov) and if that is ok who knows what the problem is!!
> 
> Not had chance to catch up on all the posts, hope everyone is ok today?

Tracy that's great you get to still be FT and great news on the blood results! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

My SIL is going for tests today, since it's been 7 months and she hasn't gotten pregnant. I'm a bit surprised actually that they are doing tests so early. :shrug: But they're scanning her ovaries today. She didn't tell me this, I heard it from DH. She doesnt' tell me anything about her baby making. 

But anyway, I need cheering up ladies.....I am all depressed this morning thinking that there HAS to be something wrong with me. :cry: Don't know why but I am utterly convinced now that I can't get pregnant on my own, and won't have a :baby: for another 2 years, like the psychic said. :cry: :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hiya Chris, 

God I feel so rubbish today, my :witch: is making me really ill, roll on five oclock so I can go home to bed!


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> My SIL is going for tests today, since it's been 7 months and she hasn't gotten pregnant. I'm a bit surprised actually that they are doing tests so early. :shrug: But they're scanning her ovaries today. She didn't tell me this, I heard it from DH. She doesnt' tell me anything about her baby making.
> 
> But anyway, I need cheering up ladies.....I am all depressed this morning thinking that there HAS to be something wrong with me. :cry: Don't know why but I am utterly convinced now that I can't get pregnant on my own, and won't have a :baby: for another 2 years, like the psychic said. :cry: :cry:


How old is your SIL? I think you can have tests after 6 months if you are over 30

:hugs: I know just how you feel Chris I just think I will never get my :bfp: TBH it is all really getting to me now and I just feel like giving up:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL is going for tests today, since it's been 7 months and she hasn't gotten pregnant. I'm a bit surprised actually that they are doing tests so early. :shrug: But they're scanning her ovaries today. She didn't tell me this, I heard it from DH. She doesnt' tell me anything about her baby making.
> 
> But anyway, I need cheering up ladies.....I am all depressed this morning thinking that there HAS to be something wrong with me. :cry: Don't know why but I am utterly convinced now that I can't get pregnant on my own, and won't have a :baby: for another 2 years, like the psychic said. :cry: :cry:
> 
> 
> How old is your SIL? I think you can have tests after 6 months if you are over 30
> 
> :hugs: I know just how you feel Chris I just think I will never get my :bfp: TBH it is all really getting to me now and I just feel like giving up:hissy:Click to expand...

Yeah SIL is 31, 6 months older than me.

Aww, don't give up hun. We ca do this together. :hugs: Er.....not "together" together, but together iykwim. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: IKWYM Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

I'm really nervous about our elections tomorrow!


----------



## Poshie

Now now girls, I am getting a bad vibe here today - you lot are sounding down. I know I can't say much as I am not even ttc'ing yet but I can imagine how hard it must be when you want something that badly. 

Yeah I shall be watching the US election programmes actually. Which way do you think it will go Chris?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Chris!! 

Did you know this week is International Happy Week?? 

https://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr20/Aya8201959/BeHappy.jpg


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's all gone wrong, the head nurse has no said i cant have clomid :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - WTF why???? :hug: Im sorry treacle :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Now now girls, I am getting a bad vibe here today - you lot are sounding down. I know I can't say much as I am not even ttc'ing yet but I can imagine how hard it must be when you want something that badly.
> 
> Yeah I shall be watching the US election programmes actually. Which way do you think it will go Chris?

I really don't know Posh, TBH. I'm really hoping McCain gets in.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> It's all gone wrong, the head nurse has no said i cant have clomid :cry:

Why Daisy what happened hon?


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy???


----------



## DaisyDuke

Cos i phoned up to ask about going away while on clomid. She said no. She said go on holiday and we will think about clomid in a few months, the holiday has ruined everything. To top that we certainlyw ont be booking a holiday now. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Daisy, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Can't you tell her that you aren't going on holiday now??


----------



## Sambatiki

I just read your journo sweets. But I do agree with Magic :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

It wont make any differnce, she seems to think it to premature now.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Just popping over to your journo now Daisy :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Daisy, I popped over to your journal and left a message for ya. I do believe Magic is right though. Don't put your life on hold for TTC. The best things in life happen to us when we aren't expecting them. And a holiday of relaxation and fun could just be the thing you need. I know I would still go on the holiday. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks Chris like i replied im my journal the place i really want to go is gambia but i cant if TTC :cry:


----------



## Chris77

:hug: :hug: Daisy. Maybe you can go on another vacation then...just some place to get away and relax?


----------



## DaisyDuke

It's the only place 6 hours from the uk with no jet lag and guaranteed sun and its my fav place in the whole world, everywhere else is a poor 2nd. We were gonna book egypt till all this kicked off but if i cant have clomid and a baby then i dont want to sacrifce the holiday i want. I'm sure i just sound spoilt now.


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - It doesnt seem fair to have to compromise when so many other dont have too! I understand what you mean... Its the principal :hug:


----------



## Chris77

I agree with Samba. Daisy, why don't you write down a list of pros and cons for both? And see which list has the heavier pro and least cons?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Gambia wins hands down, what about all these women that get pregnant on honeymoon on anti malaria tabs, not fair :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have to go soon girls, sorry for bringing down BAW, thanks for all ur support :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh it's okay Daisy. I'm pretty down about TTC myself at the moment, so you most definitely didn't bring anything down. :hugs: Hang in there hun! :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: it's not fair is it Chris. I'm so close to going and buying myself some cigaretes.


----------



## Poshie

I'm sorry to hear about the Clomid situation Daisy. I guess you were relying on that (I haven't read your journal yet). 

We are looking to go to the Cape Verde islands which are off the coast of W Africa. Flight over is about 6 hours and flight back about 5 hours. You don't need any medication to go there apparently. 25 degrees in February (when we are planning to go) which sounds damn good to me!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks hun i'll look into it. XXX


----------



## Chris77

Oh I totally hear ya Daisy. :hugs: I'm all ready to just adopt b/c I'm certain I can't get pg on my own and don't think it's worth going for a whole bunch of tests and spending thousands of $$'s that we don't have on IVF.


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh my gosh!! What a right misery we all are.... :hug:!!! 


<--- Samba is off finding something funny!

Daisy - Are you on tonight??


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris - I'm not really following the US Elections but can I ask what makes you think obama is a terrorist?? x 
I dont even undertand english politics to me its ll a bunch of money grabbing nob jockeys (just my opinion obviously) x x x

Daisy - Sorry to hear about not getting clomid? x
have you looked at Cyprus for your holiday?? its only 4.5 hours away& only have 4days of rain a year & its bloody hot there too & such a lovely place x x x

I'm just making a chocolate cake because I'm bored as hell on my day off, DH is reading his book (Joe Calzaghe)


----------



## Poshie

OO chocolate cake backing, mmmmmmmmm, send us a slice would ya? I had some nice carrot cake at lunchtime actually...mmmmm cake,.....;)


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I dont even undertand english politics to me its ll a bunch of money grabbing nob jockeys (just my opinion obviously) x x x
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## Sambatiki

blimey chris......


----------



## Poshie

Blimey, that's some insight you've written there Chris, well done. You obviously have strong feelings about this. I tell you what worries me about McCain though is his age, particularly as I'm not keen on his intended second in command, Sarah Palin.

So is that income tax of 50% based on a *joint* income of $42,000? We get taxed at 40% for everything earned (each person) over £34,600 ($56,700).


----------



## Chris77

No,it's not joint. Each of us makes $42,000 and higher so we'll both be taxed at 50% or higher, then to get taxed on it again come April 15th. So, we'd essentially be taking home over $1,000 less a month and we struggle with what we take home now. 

Yeah, McCain is old but also VERY VERY experienced and served our nation proudly. I actually like Palin, she can be a bit 'odd' at times but we're all odd. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Wow Chris you sure know your stuff x i dont blame you for not wanting him as president after reading that x 
So If you know all this why isnt the rest of america following suit & backing McCain?? 
I'm not too sure about Sarah Palin though I dont like her for the fact she *Likes* hunting & thats something I totally disagree with x The best thing the England did was ban fox hunting 

Chocolate cake is moe just normal sponge :rofl: i ran out of chocolate powder :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Wow Chris you sure know your stuff x i dont blame you for not wanting him as president after reading that x
> So If you know all this why isnt the rest of america following suit & backing McCain??
> I'm not too sure about Sarah Palin though I dont like her for the fact she *Likes* hunting & thats something I totally disagree with x The best thing the England did was ban fox hunting
> 
> Chocolate cake is moe just normal sponge :rofl: i ran out of chocolate powder :dohh:

Good question Reedy. I have no idea why the rest of America isn't following suit. I think they don't want to believe it because they are SO fed up with Bush and Republicans in office that they will vote for any Democrat that comes along without really stopping to think what this man represents. That's my theory anyway. 

I'm against hunting for furs and things of that nature. Are you a vegetarian Reedy?


----------



## Poshie

Chris - yes so same as here, that is each of us pays 40% tax (so 10% less than you) on all earnings over £34,600 ($52,700). So your earnings threshold is considerably lower for the higher rate tax (£25,000 equivalent here). What is the tax rate on earnings below $42,000? Ours is 20%. However we have to add to that our national insurance contributions (for healthcare) which are 11% of income. I guess you have to pay some sort of health insurance over there?


----------



## Chris77

Sorry to run off on a political tirade ladies. :blush: I'm just very worried about our country atm and it's a nice distraction from ovulation dates, ewcm and being worried about not being able to have children.


----------



## Poshie

I don't have a problem with McCain's age per se, my main concern is that anything happened to him, Sarah Palin would take charge and that scares me.


----------



## LeaArr

I have this fear that Obama is going to win. I was reading in one of my local papers that my city backs Obama. It went on to say that most readers of this peticular paper *thought* that he is going to win. Thinking he's going to win and backing him are two different things. I'm pretty sure that "blue alberta" (the conservative colour here is blue, not red :rofl:) isn't backing Obama!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Lea!! 

Sorry girls Im not too political!


----------



## LeaArr

I have heard more about the American election than I did about the election that just happened here in Canada :rofl: It's everywhere. Even the Canadian news stations are going to be having Election coverage this week. :rofl: It's so much in our media right now that it's impossible to ignore.


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris - yes so same as here, that is each of us pays 40% tax (so 10% less than you) on all earnings over £34,600 ($52,700). So your earnings threshold is considerably lower for the higher rate tax (£25,000 equivalent here). What is the tax rate on earnings below $42,000? Ours is 20%. However we have to add to that our national insurance contributions (for healthcare) which are 11% of income. I guess you have to pay some sort of health insurance over there?

Yeah, we have to pay for health insurance. It comes out of our paycheck and varies depending on if it's just for you or a family. It also depends on which healthcare you have, as there are many here. I'm not really too sure what the tax rate is on earnings below - I think it's a standard rate. I THINK! All I know is that the more money you make, the more taxes are taken out. So, if you work too much overtime, it's not worth it because all of it goes to the government. I'm really not sure how all the tax thing works TBH.

So, we get the following taken out of our checks: federal or gov't tax, state tax, social security, health insurance and retirement. For example right now, a $3000 monthly paycheck is whittled down to less than $2300 after federal, social security and medicare taxes are taken out and that's not including stat taxes, benefits and retirement. So with Obama's plan, it will be double that, so a $3000 monthly paycheck will be whittled down to about $1,400.


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Wow Chris you sure know your stuff x i dont blame you for not wanting him as president after reading that x
> So If you know all this why isnt the rest of america following suit & backing McCain??
> I'm not too sure about Sarah Palin though I dont like her for the fact she *Likes* hunting & thats something I totally disagree with x The best thing the England did was ban fox hunting
> 
> Chocolate cake is moe just normal sponge :rofl: i ran out of chocolate powder :dohh:
> 
> Good question Reedy. I have no idea why the rest of America isn't following suit. I think they don't want to believe it because they are SO fed up with Bush and Republicans in office that they will vote for any Democrat that comes along without really stopping to think what this man represents. That's my theory anyway.
> 
> I'm against hunting for furs and things of that nature. *Are you a vegetarian Reedy?*Click to expand...

No Not a vegetarian but totally disagree with hunting as a sport like fox hunting x Hate people who hunt for fur too x
I know some vegetarians will say 'how can you hate those things but still eat meat' well I agree & I dont know the answer maybe I just like meat too much & try not to think about where it came from although I do mybit by buying free range eggs & chickens (man I'm just asking for an arguement arent I) :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Chris - yes so same as here, that is each of us pays 40% tax (so 10% less than you) on all earnings over £34,600 ($52,700). So your earnings threshold is considerably lower for the higher rate tax (£25,000 equivalent here). What is the tax rate on earnings below $42,000? Ours is 20%. However we have to add to that our national insurance contributions (for healthcare) which are 11% of income. I guess you have to pay some sort of health insurance over there?
> 
> Yeah, we have to pay for health insurance. It comes out of our paycheck and varies depending on if it's just for you or a family. It also depends on which healthcare you have, as there are many here. I'm not really too sure what the tax rate is on earnings below - I think it's a standard rate. I THINK! All I know is that the more money you make, the more taxes are taken out. So, if you work too much overtime, it's not worth it because all of it goes to the government. I'm really not sure how all the tax thing works TBH.
> 
> So, we get the following taken out of our checks: federal or gov't tax, state tax, social security, health insurance and retirement. For example right now, a $3000 monthly paycheck is whittled down to less than $2300 after federal, social security and medicare taxes are taken out and that's not including stat taxes, benefits and retirement. So with Obama's plan, it will be double that, so a $3000 monthly paycheck will be whittled down to about $1,400.Click to expand...

Sounds a lot like mine, however, come new year the alberta government is going to be covering basic medical.


----------



## Poshie

Although today's headline is Lewis Hamilton's F1 World Championship win yesterday - yay :) US elections after that though....


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Reedy :hi: Yeah Dh and I have a fear of Obama winning as well. This is so not good. :nope: I'm shitting bricks here. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Chris - yes so same as here, that is each of us pays 40% tax (so 10% less than you) on all earnings over £34,600 ($52,700). So your earnings threshold is considerably lower for the higher rate tax (£25,000 equivalent here). What is the tax rate on earnings below $42,000? Ours is 20%. However we have to add to that our national insurance contributions (for healthcare) which are 11% of income. I guess you have to pay some sort of health insurance over there?
> 
> Yeah, we have to pay for health insurance. It comes out of our paycheck and varies depending on if it's just for you or a family. It also depends on which healthcare you have, as there are many here. I'm not really too sure what the tax rate is on earnings below - I think it's a standard rate. I THINK! All I know is that the more money you make, the more taxes are taken out. So, if you work too much overtime, it's not worth it because all of it goes to the government. I'm really not sure how all the tax thing works TBH.
> 
> So, we get the following taken out of our checks: federal or gov't tax, state tax, social security, health insurance and retirement. For example right now, a $3000 monthly paycheck is whittled down to less than $2300 after federal, social security and medicare taxes are taken out and that's not including stat taxes, benefits and retirement. So with Obama's plan, it will be double that, so a $3000 monthly paycheck will be whittled down to about $1,400.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds a lot like mine, however, come new year the alberta government is going to be covering basic medical.Click to expand...

Taxes just suck....I mean we work for all our money, why don't we get to keep it? If our salary is $40,000 a year, that's what we should take home - not $30,000!! :growlmad: Or our salaries should be $50,000 so we can still get that $40,000, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Reedy

Right my lovelies I'm off now got to go get my car from my sisters (left the lights on saturday night & the battery's dead) so my dad has got me some jump leads to start it x Luckily my new car beeps if i havent turned them off :rofl: which is fab bcus I have left my lights on about 3 times in the past 3 months :dohh:

Hope you all have fab evenings & i'll speak to you all 2moro x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy that's something I would do! :rofl: See ya tomorrow! :wave: Have a good evening.


----------



## Poshie

I'll try and pop on later girls, I'm off home now. 

Thanks for the informed discussions here, it's been good :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye reedy!


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Poshie


----------



## Chris77

Bye Poshie :wave: Have a good evening.


----------



## Chris77

I think I had too much coffee today. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I havent had enough caffine Im weening myself off it. Down to one red bull a day instead of 2! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

peeps I'll see you in a while!! 

Going to do Davina tonight!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls i have an idea. Fcuk TTC, let's all go on a girly holiday and get :drunk: and have a great time. I think we all deserve it we have been thro enough, time to stop the pain.


----------



## Chris77

I like that idea Daisy! :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## NatalieW

Daisy I'd love to come but I can't drink!!! I will try and read all the pages!!! You guys talk to so much.

Only news on me is I'm feeling fat, I've put on weight and don't even look pregnant and I also have a horrid rash all over my thighs and its so itchy. Had emergency doctors today and they gave me a slight steroid cream so it should go....


----------



## DaisyDuke

Aww sorry for ur itchy skin nat, hope the cream helps :hugs: U can come on the girlie holiday for a tan. XXX


----------



## NatalieW

sounds like a plan :happydance:

It's still itchy and DH not happy using steroid cream but they wouldn't prescribe it if it was not good. I just want it to go away... made a complicated case for two GPs I had to see as the first one didn't know.And my mum doesn't know either and shes a midwife!!!

I see its been very policital this afternoon....


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Nat :hi:

Yeah everyone here is like oh you better go out and vote for Obama, he's gonna make this country better.....makes me so sick!! :growlmad:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris.

You have to vote for who you think is best, thats all I'll say because its a personal opionion thats why its secret!!!


----------



## Chris77

Very true Nat - trying to talk DH into moving to England if Osama gots elected, he's afraid he won't find a job. How's the job market over there?


----------



## NatalieW

What does your DH do?

We'd make you feel welcome... ooh have you tried this... toast some bread. butter it and add marmite then put cheese on top and melt that... yum yum!!!


----------



## Chris77

He was a security guard for over 10 years. Now he's supervisor of housekeeping, engineering and safety. I'm an administrative assistant. 

Aww thanks Nat! :hugs: What's marmite? Is that like jelly?


----------



## NatalieW

No its a yeast extract, which they get from beer I think. I think we need to send you some! Do you have vegemite? Its similar.

I recon your husband could probably turn his hand to anything really. If you look at some english job sites you should be able to find jobs, with his skills.


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Nat, I'll go have a look. No, we don't have vegemite here or at least not that I'm aware of. But if it's a yeast from beer, my DH is so there! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Your welcome... www.reed.co.uk www.monster.co.uk www.totaljobs.co.uk

Didn't buffycat bring you a goodybag with marmite??? THey did marmite with champagne, it was foul!!! lol.

What you having for dinner? I just had grilled salmon with ginger rice and roast veg


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Very true Nat - trying to talk DH into moving to England if Osama gots elected, he's afraid he won't find a job. How's the job market over there?

There was a lady, I can't remember exactly where, that wasn't giving candy to kids who wanted McCain to get elected! Can you believe that crap? Of course 5 year olds like Obama better, it's funner to say :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I was actually on the reed one before you posted it! How funny! :D No Buffy brought me Angel Delight, tea, jaffa cakes, crunchie bar, chocolate and a cosmo mag.

NO idea what we're having for dinner! Your dinner sounds yummy!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Very true Nat - trying to talk DH into moving to England if Osama gots elected, he's afraid he won't find a job. How's the job market over there?
> 
> There was a lady, I can't remember exactly where, that wasn't giving candy to kids who wanted McCain to get elected! Can you believe that crap? Of course 5 year olds like Obama better, it's funner to say :rofl:Click to expand...

WOW! Okay that's really ridiculous! What an asshole! :growlmad: As much as I truly hate Obama, I would NEVER do something like that. :nope: Some people have no class! :nope:


----------



## NatalieW

My sick husband made it... :) aww we must send you some but you'll either love it or hate it!!! DH hates it even if it is made of beer.

Have you had lunch yet chris?


----------



## Chris77

Yep, it's 2:32 pm here...just 2 more hours to go! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

It's only 12:30ish here. It's not so bad today. However, I can't get my head into work. I am all over the place.


----------



## NatalieW

Whys that LeaArr? are you ok??

My legs have gone hot so i got no trousers on... or as they say in the USA - pants!


----------



## LeaArr

Just getting back into it after holidays. My brain is still on my couch :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah me too Lea. 

I'm going to get even less work done tomorrow with it being election day. they should really give you election day off.


----------



## Chris77

<~~~brain is always on the couch :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

My arse is always on the couch!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Yeah me too Lea.
> 
> I'm going to get even less work done tomorrow with it being election day. they should really give you election day off.

No kidding hey?


----------



## Chris77

I actually have nothing to say at the moment! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!!

Hey Nat :wave: Im actually in a fab mood for once!! Everytime I see you I seem to be in a foul one!! Hope the rash clears soon :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Welcome Back Samba! :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Eating the oddest dinner ever!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

And what would that be?


----------



## LeaArr

I just ordered the dress for my BIL's wedding in March.

What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







6343_primary.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeaArr

Mind you, I'm not NEARLY as tiny as the model, but I don't think it looks that good on her at all. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Love the dress Lea! Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

And you are correct, it doesn't look good on her, it's just hanging on her.....human dress hanger :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Dress is beautiful you'll look gorgeous!!

Dinner was........

Chicken from yesterdays roast..... cracker bread and philidelphia :rofl: & cherry pop!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ur dinner sounds yummy :munch:


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Im soooo naughty I was going to have stir fry without any oil and get doing davina but...... Im rubbish!! :rofl: and its far too late to do it now!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Samba! 26 minutes until home time! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: 25 now!!


----------



## Sambatiki

24 really!


----------



## Chris77

24 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: We posted at the same time!

22 minutes now :wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl:

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6JUKjR-5UzI

That'll waste some time!! How would that be to go to work!!


----------



## LeaArr

ah hahhaahhaha


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Im guessing you'd like it then!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

absolutely


----------



## DaisyDuke

We had left over stew i made on Saturday (recipe recommended by Lola) :dance:


----------



## Chris77

That was awesome Samba! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Do you have sound at work??


----------



## LeaArr

I kinda do...


----------



## Sambatiki

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jG5rQ3D_Zrw

This is so funny!


----------



## LeaArr

I'll watch it when I get home as not to disturb my co worker with whom I share a flimsy wall. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty ladies. Home time! :happydance: Ugh, it's so dark out already! So depressing!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Night chris! have a nice evening!


----------



## FsMummy

hi ladies, what is this thread? what does the baw stand for?


----------



## Sambatiki

Bored at work but it spills out of work too!! 

Welcome fsmummy


----------



## FsMummy

oh ok thanks sambatiki, i dont get a chance to go on the net while at work : ( my still pop in when im bored of doing (house)work lol


----------



## Chris77

Hi FSMummy :hi: Welcome!


----------



## lola

evening ladies!


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Lola :hi:


----------



## lola

you guys been busy today????

I should really go to bed as its 1.12am here but I feel like a naughty school kid with no one to tell me to go to sleep!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lola - so you're 6 hours behind me? I thought all of England was 5 hours behind?


----------



## lola

I'm in Paris at work so I am an hour ahead of the UK!


----------



## Chris77

Ooooooohhh...that's right I forgot you were going to Paris. :dohh:


----------



## lola

don't worry I forget where I am most of the time! 

hope your okay love, just read your journal and I wish I could give you a massive hug xxxx

I have to go to bed now or else I will never ever get up tomorrow! have a good day love xxxx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Lola :hugs: Have a good day tomorrow as well. :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey chris! 

Cant sleep its 2am here!!! :dohh: I think I might be a tired :bunny: tomorrow!


----------



## LeaArr

I would say so.


----------



## Sambatiki

yes still up!!! Naughty samba but there are interesting posts!


----------



## LeaArr

They will be there tomorrow too. 

I finally mailed my prezzie today. My person is going to get her gift early,but it's better than late...no? it cost more to ship the thing than to buy it :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

And how are we today? 

I'm doing okay- was late in to work due to mega traffic overload, even though I only live 3 miles away! 

Another grey day today, no sign of the sun so it feels almost dark. 

Nothing much else to report - didn't do a great deal last night.....


----------



## Sambatiki

I am truely knackered was on BNB until 3AM ..... I am soooo sad!! 

:wave: Morning poshie!! Rubbish traffic!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone 

Back at work today & trying to hide my swollen stitched up face :rofl: did get a funny look froma very snobby customer this morning but it just made me laugh :rofl:
I dont want to tell me people I had a mole removed it makes it sound like it was a big hairy one :rofl: dont know why x 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Poshie

Tiki - 3 am??? What time did you get up after that? You're mad!

Reedy - I didn't realise your mole was on your face, poor thing. That's a bummer you have to deal with the public, but you handled it well :)


----------



## Reedy

yeah it dont bother me I just hate the word mole :rofl: & I can assure you it wasnt a big hairy one lol just a small one but didnt like it at all bcus it was slap bang in the middle of my face x


----------



## Poshie

Fair enough Reedy, I'm sure you're glad to have it gone now.

So have all you lot got TTC Journals? I've seen tiki and chris's so far.


----------



## Reedy

I havent got one I'm not interesting enough :rofl:
I wouldnt know what to write in it x


----------



## Poshie

I must admit I'm not planning on doing one myself. 

I just read some of Chris's and she has been through the mill in her life hasn't she, poor thing. :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girls,

Well looks like I am going to be absent for most of the day!! Going out comp shopping in a mo.......

Re:- Journos Do what I do and write crap in it!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Have fun girlies hope to catch you up later! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone :)

Reedy - welcome back to work

Poshie - :hi: I have a journal too (just started it recently) x


----------



## Poshie

Tiki - what sort of shopping then - fun or food? Thanks for the tip on journal writing!

Hi there Nicky, how are you doing today? I will have a look at your journal.....


----------



## Reedy

Kerry your Journo gets loads of hits so you must be doing something right :rofl:

Have fun computer shopping speak to you later x


----------



## NickyT75

Im great today thanx :)

Reedy - have you got your new car yet? I love your new avatar by the way :) x


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky how are you? x


----------



## Poshie

Just read your journal Nicky, you have certainly been through it. You have a great attitude though and I wish you lots of luck. We are similar age, I'm 32 and turn 33 in Feb. We are ttc #1 in Dec.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Im back!!! 

Got loads of ideas for our customers for christmas 2009 so just working on the spreadsheets now.


----------



## Chris77

Sounds busy Samba - I must think of something to do to keep myself occupied. :comp: :comp:


----------



## Sambatiki

I was also getting some inspiration for SS!! 

Chris - Ive got loads you could do!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I actually have tons of resumes to scan and input into our database. I just can't get motivated to do it though! :rofl: Election day should be a federal holiday.


----------



## NickyT75

Hey has everyone seen Babyblues news? :) its fantastic xx


----------



## Poshie

Afternoon Chris :) Have you cast your vote yet?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Posh :hi:

No, I'm going to vote tonight after work. I have a feeling I'll be in line for quite a long time! :growlmad:


----------



## Poshie

I caught the news at lunchtime and saw tv pictures of massively long queues in New York!


----------



## Reedy

Yeah I saw Babyblues News it fantastic about time we had another BAW baby


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> I caught the news at lunchtime and saw tv pictures of massively long queues in New York!

Yeah more people are voting for this election than in any other election. I'm not looking forward to it tonight, although I'm in a relatively small town so hopefully it won't be too bad. I HATE standing on lines!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

I was reading this morning that 79% of Calgarians would vote for Obama! WTF?! I can't believe that.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I was reading this morning that 79% of Calgarians would vote for Obama! WTF?! I can't believe that.

Wow! :shock: I don't trust polls though, they're always skewed. But yeah, WTF? is right. But New York is a Democratic state (I'm Republican) so Democrats always win New York. Voting here in the US goes by the electoral college not by the popular vote. So in New York, it really doesn't matter who you vote for because it ALWAYS goes to theDemocrats. All I've been hearing today is Obama is so great Obama is the best thing for this country, etc, etc. and all I want to do is PUKE!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 
Good Luck for tonight x 
when is the result read??


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy, we'll know tonight who won.


----------



## Poshie

Yeah queues are a nightmare.

Hey I went on the school American exchange and stayed with a family who lived in a place called Westbrook, near New York or Boston, can't remember which.


----------



## Poshie

Hey what breed of dog if Annie - she looks cute? She looks a bit like my DHs colleagues dog. We have a chocolate Labrador who is my little baby &#61514;


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Yeah queues are a nightmare.
> 
> Hey I went on the school American exchange and stayed with a family who lived in a place called Westbrook, near New York or Boston, can't remember which.

Westbrook is in Connecticut. We're right next to Connecticut - depending on where in Connecticut, we're anywhere from 25 minutes to a couple hours away.


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Hey what breed of dog if Annie - she looks cute? She looks a bit like my DHs colleagues dog. We have a chocolate Labrador who is my little baby &#61514;

Annie is a daschund.


----------



## Poshie

Ahh she's cute :)

Just looking, my American friend now lives in Haddam, Connecticut, not far from the river.


----------



## Chris77

Hmm...not familiar with that part of Connecticut.


----------



## Poshie

Well it's a big country, so I'm not surprised!

I've had enough of work (as usual) today and would rather go home and do something.....not sure what, just something else.

How's your day going Chris, although I guess it's early there?


----------



## Reedy

Chris - I need to ask you something important that has been playing on my mind..........
Whats the difference between Jam Jello  and Jelly???

Our Jam is this
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Reedy

and our jelly is this
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Reedy

We dont have Jello


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Well it's a big country, so I'm not surprised!
> 
> I've had enough of work (as usual) today and would rather go home and do something.....not sure what, just something else.
> 
> How's your day going Chris, although I guess it's early there?

It's going okay a little slow. Only 10:56 am. So ready to leave already!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - I need to ask you something important that has been playing on my mind..........
> Whats the difference between Jam Jello  and Jelly???
> 
> Our Jam is this

Reedy, I have received your question and will produce an answer for you ina couple of minutes. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

The suspense is killing me...........!!:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Jelly, jam and preserves are all made from fruit mixed with sugar and pectin. The difference between them comes in the form that the fruit takes. 

In jelly, the fruit comes in the form of fruit juice. 
In jam, the fruit comes in the form of fruit pulp or crushed fruit (and is less stiff than jelly as a result). 

Jello is completey not related to jam and jelly. Jello is made from gelatin.

Jello is eaten alone usually with whipped cream, while jam and jelly is usually not eaten alone but on crackers, sandwiches, etc.


----------



## Chris77

This is jello. It also comes in a variety of flavors.

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/jello.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/untitled-2.jpg


----------



## Reedy

thanks for that Chris 
I had a feeling Jello was like our Jelly but I thought your Jelly was like our jam but your jam is like our jam, jelly is something we dont have :rofl: man that was confusing :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

It would appear that Jell*o* is the equivalent of our Jell*y*

So what do you call Jam (the sweet runnier stuff you put on toast and in sponge cakes) then Chris?


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> thanks for that Chris
> I had a feeling Jello was like our Jelly but I thought your Jelly was like our jam but your jam is like our jam, jelly is something we dont have :rofl: man that was confusing :dohh: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> It would appear that Jell*o* is the equivalent of our Jell*y*
> 
> So what do you call Jam (the sweet runnier stuff you put on toast and in sponge cakes) then Chris?

jam or jelly - we also have Polaner all fruit - which is spreadable fruit. Like this:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/polaner.jpg


----------



## Poshie

I'd never of guessed I'd be having a conversation about jam and jelly on a babyandbump forum, that's for sure! :rofl:

Still ,it's been interesting hasn't it ladies :)


----------



## Reedy

thats the joy of BAW we talk about the weird & wonderful :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Indeedy! :D


----------



## Reedy

Where is everyone today? x


----------



## Poshie

30 minutes til home time, can't wait. Goodness knows what we'll have for tea though......could be pizza as we it's easy and we haven't had one for about 2 months.


----------



## Poshie

it has been quiet in terms of numbers on here today. Although I think we've not done a bad job keeping things moving here eh girls! ;)


----------



## Reedy

I've still got about 50 minutes till home time


----------



## Chris77

I don't know where everyone is today! :shrug:


----------



## Poshie

It's a mystery.....


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> it has been quiet in terms of numbers on here today. Although I think we've not done a bad job keeping things moving here eh girls! ;)

Totally agree Poshie x


----------



## Chris77

I showered this morning so I don't stink.
<~~~~~~~checks underarms to make sure deodorant is working..... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Lol ! 

Ooo maybe it's me............*sniffffffffffff* hmm no I think I'm okay, how about you Reedy??

:D


----------



## LeaArr

ugh, only 10..6 hours to go.


----------



## Reedy

Smelling like a summer meadow :rofl: so no its not me either x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for the chat girls and I'll catch up with you either later or tomorrow\\:D/

Like a summer meadow eh Reedy? Fair play to you girl!

Must be LeeArr then !! ;)


----------



## Chris77

OMG, this one woman I work with is so darn bitchy! She's been here since 1979 and I think it's time she retires, she just had an attitude with me over something that I have absolutely no control over and then hung up the phone on me! :growlmad: So I said at loud in the office, "she can be such a bitch, I think she needs to retire, she's been here too long" Everyone in my office was like oh shit. Guess it's not too good to say that being as how I'm in Human Resources, but hey, the truth is the truth! :rofl: Her and her horrid way too heavily applied old lady perfume needs to retire! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie speak to you 2moro x x x


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> OMG, this one woman I work with is so darn bitchy! She's been here since 1979 and I think it's time she retires, she just had an attitude with me over something that I have absolutely no control over and then hung up the phone on me! :growlmad: So I said at loud in the office, "she can be such a bitch, I think she needs to retire, she's been here too long" Everyone in my office was like oh shit. Guess it's not too good to say that being as how I'm in Human Resources, but hey, the truth is the truth! :rofl: Her and her horrid way too heavily applied old lady perfume needs to retire! :rofl:

Go Chris :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Reedy. Sorry for the rant. :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> Thanks for the chat girls and I'll catch up with you either later or tomorrow\\:D/
> 
> Like a summer meadow eh Reedy? Fair play to you girl!
> 
> Must be LeeArr then !! ;)

:rofl: very well could be. I have a cold so I can't smell anything. Anyone wanna check for me? *lifts arm*


----------



## Chris77

<~~~is very worried today and is eating her weight in food. :blush:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the chat girls and I'll catch up with you either later or tomorrow\\:D/
> 
> Like a summer meadow eh Reedy? Fair play to you girl!
> 
> Must be LeeArr then !! ;)
> 
> :rofl: very well could be. I have a cold so I can't smell anything. Anyone wanna check for me? *lifts arm*Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Nah, not you Lea - you smell like Roses :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Girlies Im off! Not that I was 'on' much :rofl:

See you later! Have a nice evening


----------



## Chris77

Bye Samba, have a good evening. :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> :rofl: Reedy. Sorry for the rant. :blush:

Rant away Chris no need to apologise x
I hate it when people hang up on you its so bloody rude, i get it all the time P's me off big time x 


Bye Kerry x have a lovely evening x x x


----------



## Chris77

and before she hung up on me she was like, "yeah, yeah ok" talking over me as I was trying to explain! :gun: :gun:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> and before she hung up on me she was like, "yeah, yeah ok" talking over me as I was trying to explain! :gun: :gun:

What cowbag :gun:

Right I'm offski speak to you all 2moro byeee x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, have a lovely evening! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

[rant] when the effity eff eff is he going to be ready!! I want to be able to tell my FSIL that she is going to be an auntie!! Why are we waiting?! ARGH!! [/rant]


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I know how frustrating it is. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - :hug:


----------



## Chris77

15 minutes till home time and then I can go vote. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Bye ladies :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Buh Byes. Happy Voting! Do the right thing :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Buh Byes. Happy Voting! Do the right thing :rofl:

I did! :happydance: 

I hardly had to wait on a line at all, there was maybe 7 people ahead of me. We were there about 10 minutes. I was sooooo happy I didn't have to wait on a line!


----------



## Sambatiki

yeyyy!!! Now havent you got errrr stuff to do!! :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Buh Byes. Happy Voting! Do the right thing :rofl:
> 
> I did! :happydance:
> 
> I hardly had to wait on a line at all, there was maybe 7 people ahead of me. We were there about 10 minutes. I was sooooo happy I didn't have to wait on a line!Click to expand...

When I voted last month I had to register cause I didn't get my voter card due to my new last name. After that, I was the only person in line. I hate lines too!!


----------



## Chris77

<~~~is very very nervous!!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> yeyyy!!! Now havent you got errrr stuff to do!! :dust:

:rofl: Kerry, don't think so. Both DH and I are glued to the election results. I'll have to do an opk tonight...


----------



## Chris77

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! Soooooooo not good! It's virtually impossible for McCain to win now. :cry: :cry: :hissy:. I am so sick to my stomach right now I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## LeaArr

US election = Boo. I have my eyes glued on CNN right now.

On the lighter side :happydance: for the first official snow here in "CowTown"


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: Lea! :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

well, my opk was negative so don't have to worry about missing the eggy tonight. :happydance: Although believe it or not a baby is kinda the furthest thing from my mind right now - which may be a good thing. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

McCain lost. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Pardon me while I go puke my guts out.


----------



## Poshie

Mr Obama is President Elect! A pretty large margin too.

Anyway, good morning ladies. Now I guess Chris isn't doing so good after the result last night.....how's everyone else doing?

I'm doing okay apart from the dog waking me up early by barking at goodness knows what.


----------



## Sambatiki

morning poshie!! :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girls x 

Going to a huge bonfire party tonight at our local park with my Neices so looking forward to getting wrapped up & seeing the fireworks x :happydance:

Chris - Sorry to hear the election didnt go the way you wanted :hug::hugs:
but hey at least now you get to move to England :blush:


----------



## Poshie

Yes bonfire/fireworks day today......I was going to look up and see if there is anything on near us tonight. Our village event isn't on til Saturday. I like all that stuff.

:D


----------



## golcarlilly

Girls I am really sorry but I am leaving you for a while, I am so mixed up and fed up about TTC and my cycle being all over the place, I still have to go for my day 21 test but fear that will be inconclusive as if you don't ov on day 14 then you need it on another day ie: 7 days after ov and since I have no idea when my ov is how can I know when to go? (IYKWIM) 

Anyway, I just have so much on my mind with worrying about work and family traumas I just need to take a break from here, I love all you girls and the support you give me but I think I need to get my mind off TTC completely and just try and relax and then maybe, just maybe my body will be able to repair itself.

Thanks for all your support and I hope I can come back soon, good luck one and all and lots of :dust:

Lots of luv and :hugs:

Tracy xx


----------



## Poshie

Oh hun, Im sorry you are leaving us. Im more sorry you are finding life tough at the moment. A break is probably no bad thing at a time like this. I hope things improve for you very soon and we will see you back here when you are feeling better. :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Tracy 
So sorry to hear your leaving us but totally understand that its the right thing for you to do x Its so hard sometime being on here & seeing everyone around getting something you want so badly I think a break is needed sometimes x 
You know where I am (pm me or email me on FB) whenever you need a chat about absolutely anything x x x x 
Hope your back with us soon x x x x :hug::hugs:


----------



## maccy

I haven't been on this thread for ages and ages and ages so I decided to pop in today and glad I did...Tracy I'm so sorry u feel this way, I know u had such a rough time through the m/c I think if thats what you feel you need then only you know what is right for you. 

I understand that ttc can become too much at times, but please come back soon and we're all here if you ever wanna talk bout anything. You were so helpful to me throughout that horible time if you ever need to vent give me a shout. xxx

Big hugs to you!!!!


Hi everyone else!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Tracy - :hug: so sorry you are leaving us hun but you know we are here for you any time you feel like a chat :hugs:

Hope the break does you good and you are back here very soon, we will miss you :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

hey maccy :hi:

Its nice to see you over this neck of the woods xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nicky, how are you doing? 

Hi there Maccy, don't think I've met you before! How are you today?

Hey, who normally creates the next BAW thread? I guess we should have a November one now ;)


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky & Maccy :hi:

Poshie - think the mods make a new one for us x 

Cant believe we're in to November already this year has flown by x 
already started getting my christmas presents x


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls, i'm here and feeling a little more chipper today. still sick off TTC, but nothing new, hope ur all ok? XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

9 more posts them im on 2500 will i bet an addict then :rofl: ???


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no 7 now :rofl: there is only one way to find out.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Daisy, glad you're feeling better hun. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

This is my 2500 post will it make me an official addict?


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: i have acheived something in my quest for a baby :dance:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Chris and Daisy :)

Just got back from lunch. Had cheese and tomato on toast, some crisps, followed by oreos and a clementine with a grapefruit juice (+ folic acid tabs) to drink.

Got a text from my sis after her FS appt today. They have taken some swabs to test for infection, she's got a dye thingy test in Dec and then poss tabs to induce af and then clomid. At least she's got some advice now.


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris & Daisy x 

Daisy - :happydance: for being a bnb addict


----------



## Poshie

My poxy 161 posts is nothing compared to you lot! But then I suppose I only joined in September ;) I wonder if I'll ever make it to addict status....


----------



## Chris77

WTG Daisy! :happydance:

Hi Reedy :hi:

Posh, you'll make it! :D


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris - How you feeling today? x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hey Chris - How you feeling today? x

Really crappy. How u doin?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris

Daisy - congrats on your achievement! :) x


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks 
Just plodding along x 
DH's younger brother has got his driving test today (he's on it right now) so just hope he passes x


----------



## Chris77

oh good luck to him!


----------



## LeaArr

golcarlilly said:


> Girls I am really sorry but I am leaving you for a while, I am so mixed up and fed up about TTC and my cycle being all over the place, I still have to go for my day 21 test but fear that will be inconclusive as if you don't ov on day 14 then you need it on another day ie: 7 days after ov and since I have no idea when my ov is how can I know when to go? (IYKWIM)
> 
> Anyway, I just have so much on my mind with worrying about work and family traumas I just need to take a break from here, I love all you girls and the support you give me but I think I need to get my mind off TTC completely and just try and relax and then maybe, just maybe my body will be able to repair itself.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and I hope I can come back soon, good luck one and all and lots of :dust:
> 
> Lots of luv and :hugs:
> 
> Tracy xx

:hug: Good Luck. We will sure miss you. If you want to talk, you know where to find me


----------



## Chris77

:hug: Tracy, I'm so sorry you are leaving us. :hugs: The very best of luck to you. :hugs: You will be greatly missed. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Reedy

DH's brother passed his test, so proud of him x bless him x he's only 17, he's only been having lessons for 8 months it took me abouta year & a half & 2 tests before i passed mine :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

Hiii girls thought I'd just pop over to see how everybody is!?

Nausea as caught me now!!

xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Hey BabyBlues x 
Congratulations huni so pleased for you x 
How are things? have you told anyone yet? x


----------



## Pudding-x123

Told OH, parents....and sister.

Not going to tell my nan's and grandad until scan. Going to take the scan up and say "Guess who's this is.....mine!!!"

xxx


----------



## LeaArr

That's so exciting. When are you due?


----------



## Reedy

Bet they were over the moon x x x

Right I'm off to watch some fireworks x 
Hope you all have a lovely evening speak to you all 2moro x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

hiya girlies :)

Congratulations Baby! im so pleased for you hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

My dog is going nuts coz he can hear the fireworks outside!!

Hope he loses his voice soon! :rofl: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello all,

Sorry I havent been on all day! Soooo hectic at work atm

Chris - Sorry Obhama won :hug:

Tracy - Posted in your journo :hug: I'll miss you :cry: Yet I understand. 

Reedy - Hope your having fun at your fireworks

Baby - Congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

We need more BAW bumps. Come on girlies, get with the humpy. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - I would but DF is away AGAIN!! on OV day too :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

hey samba....

there's been no :sex: since the appearance of the :witch: on the 25th of October.....and not really concerned about it either. lol Just waiting to leave here....this has been a truly difficult day.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Samba........Sorry just not myself today..................


----------



## buffycat

hello everyone!

well work is finally beginning to calm down........still have tonnes of IT issues to sort out though.....sigh.......

nothing new with me....but it looks like i have missed things!

Baby....congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and Tracy....i really understand.....we all need a break every now and then.......you take care, and if you need to talk/rant/etc....you know where i am too...

Chris.....i was thinking about you and my neighbour when i woke up this morning as i know you both wanted the republicans in......i hope things don't change for the worse over there.....


luv to you all :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I do too Buffy......I sincerely hope and pray everything will turn out okay....It's not just that I wanted the Republicans in, I would have been ok if a Democrat got elected....just not the one that got elected!! :dohh: :dohh: It's a sad day, a very very sad day. :cry: What's even more sad is that the majority of people don't even realize what they have just done. :cry:


----------



## buffycat

i've not read much of the policies.....but i'm worried that people vote for the wrong reason, just like they do here........i don't exactly like him either.....

lots of rumours that palin will run for president next time too......


----------



## Chris77

Buffy I know :cry: :cry:


----------



## buffycat

any ideas what the % turnout was for the election??

.........our elections only get about 25%......and what really winds me up is the people that really complain about the way things are, are the ones that didn't even bother to vote.....:gun:


----------



## LeaArr

They are trying to say it wasn't a race issue, but I don't buy it. I honestly believe the only reason he got as many votes as he did is well...race!! People here are shocked that I was not happy that Obama got in. I just said to them "You've met me right?!" :rofl: I really hope everything will be ok.


----------



## buffycat

race has a lot to do with it all........and people really shouldn't let that affect the way they vote....it is about policies and economy......not who looks good.l.....


----------



## Chris77

Nostradamus predicted this too....that dude has been eerily accurate!


----------



## LeaArr

:nope: Frustrating.


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies, I'm off...have my mah-jongg game tonight.. :wave:


----------



## buffycat

heading off for an early night i think..and not for :sex: either...think we missed the boat there....need to check my spreadsheet at work tomorrow really! :rofl:

i'll be logging on tomorrow though....the rest of my team are abandoning me.....:hissy: and i'm generally fed up with work anyway.....think i'll do as little as possible tomorrow!

night all....catch up again tomorrow......:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Nostradamus predicted this too....that dude has been eerily accurate!

Which verse was that prediction in? I love reading his verses, they are almost scary.


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> heading off for an early night i think..and not for :sex: either...think we missed the boat there....need to check my spreadsheet at work tomorrow really! :rofl:
> 
> i'll be logging on tomorrow though....the rest of my team are abandoning me.....:hissy: and i'm generally fed up with work anyway.....think i'll do as little as possible tomorrow!
> 
> night all....catch up again tomorrow......:hugs:

Night.


----------



## Chris77

I'm not sure what verse it was in, will have to go look it up. I have his book somewhere.


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~Has now moved on to the laughter segment of her grief and should return to normal in 3 to 5 business days. If, however, I fail to return, please report me lost or stolen to the nearest help desk, so that I may returned, exchanged or refunded. Thank you.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

How are we today?

I'm doing okay. Thinking about starting an opk from tomorrow, but not sure how many days this cycle will be, ie. last was 24, one before that 28. The scary thing is the next time I'll do this will be my first month of ttc!!

Someone asked the question about the percentage turnout for the US elections, well it was a massive 64%. That is alot.


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Had a lovely time last night, my 2 year old niece loved the fireworks but my 5 year old niece hated them she stood with me & blocked her ears bless her x then they went on the fair for a little bit, then off home x 

Got to go to the doctors at 11.30am to hopefully have my stitches out x it already looks loads better than it did, feels a little bit sore & tight but ok x I will ask the nurse though about it swelling up each morning,which I'm slightly worried about but I'm sure its fine x 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Poshie

Thought I was on my own there for a while.

Glad to hear you had a good time at the fireworks. We didn't go to any i n the end, but will go to our village bonfire event on Saturday evening. We have a dog but fortunately she isn't even slightly bothered about fireworks. I reckon it's because she's a gundog.

Good luck with you stiches removal :)


----------



## Reedy

Hey Poshie x 

So not long till you ttc then? Are you excited??


----------



## buffycat

hey Poshie & Reedy!

Poshie....64%...wow , that is impressive! where abouts in the uk are you by the way?

Reedy......sorry i've not been about....what were the stitches for? nothing serious i hope...?

:hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Reedy - YES I'm excited! Excited about experiencing pregnancy and bringing up our baby. I am also nervous though. Nervous about IF it will happen and how it will be and how our lives will change.

Buffy - I am in Sussex. Are you currently ttc'ing? What's your story? I am 32 and DH is 36 and we are ttc'ing #1 next month.


----------



## buffycat

hi Poshie!

well i'm 30, DH 37 and no LOs just yet......we had a mc in March after trying for 1 year......still trying now though. Had a rough day a couple of weeks ago as it would have been my EDD.....

am also concentrating on losing weight as well! 27 pounds to go! oh and we live up near Newport, Shropshire.....


----------



## Poshie

Good to meet you buffy and thanks for sharing your story and best of luck inyour bfp quest. M

My sister had a mc in January 08 and has been trying ever since to get a sticky bean. She had her first appt with the FS yday and she's due a dye test thingy and a drug to induce af, then clomid. Her DH has also sent in a sample. Results due back next Wed, so fingers crossed for her. It would be cool if we could both be pg at the same time!


----------



## buffycat

that really would be lovely if you could both be ....i guess that that is one thing that i am worried about...having no-one close to go through it all with at the same time. My best friend already has 2 (and doesn't know about us trying or mc).......

hopefully we'll all be in 1st Tri - that includes everyone in BAW (you all know who you are!)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies!! :wave:

Hope you get to have the stitches out today reedy! 

Wont me around much today as Im so so busy!! 

GREAT NEWS though!! Thought I might be out already this month as DF was away but he came home!!! So preseed and the missionary :wohoo:

Poshie defo get OPK!! POAS addict here! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Yes it would be good, although she doesn't live nearby so it's not ideal. At least we could talk about it though. Unfortunately we don't have our Mum to support us and my MIL is still some distance away. My sister though doesn't have a MIL either.

It's great that we can all chat about things on here and let's hope for a mass migration from here to ttc, then on to 1st Tri very soon!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy......sorry i've not been about....what were the stitches for? nothing serious i hope...?
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Buffy x 
No nothing serious, I had a mole removed from the side of my nose, it was really knocking my confidence so decided to be brave & have it removed x


----------



## Poshie

Great news that your DF is home. I'm sure you'll keep yourselves warm tonight!

I have just decided that I will start on opk today as I had a short cycle last time around. Might have even missed it! (CD10 today).


----------



## Reedy

Hey Kerry x 
Fab news about DH coming home for sexytimes fingers crossed you caught the eggy hun x :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

ah well done on being brave Reedy....at least you don't have to worry about the mole now....:hugs:

hey Kerry - fab news about DF too....the walls will be rockin' in your house this week! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

He only came to make a deposit!! :rofl: 

So atleast we have a small chance! Better than no chance! 

Poshie - You know that you have to post pics of your POAS whether :bfp: or :bfn:!! ITS THE LAW!! :rofl: and also keeps us POAS addicts urges at bay whilst in the 2ww! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

blimey Kerry....i didn't know that your addiction had become so severe!


----------



## Reedy

Wahooo :wohoo: stitches are out :happydance:

the nurse said its healing well & it will be a nice little scar :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

LOL Samba!! It's not a pg test I'm doing, but an opk. You do get very excited about these things don't you! It will be difficult for me to post pic for a couple of reasons: a) I'm at work and b) I don't know how ;)

Excellent news on the mole Reedy :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Buffy - its nice to see you again hun - we missed you xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Wahooo :wohoo: stitches are out :happydance:
> 
> the nurse said its healing well & it will be a nice little scar :happydance:

:wohoo: Fab news!!! 

Poshie - Any test OPK, HPT I dont care!! Dont worry about uploading them I can teach you!! :rofl:

Buffy - Yes the POAS addiction is BAD!

Chris - Hope you are feeling better today :hug:

Sex Kitten - :wave: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I am Samba, thanks. I have decided to treat every situation in life like a dog, if you can't eat it or chew it, piss on it and walk away. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I'm glad the stitches are out hun. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: hope ur all ok, :hugs: Reedy


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba PM NOW i need to send u this pic.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Daisy! :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Chris, i have a very good evap on and iternet cheapy hpt but i cant put it up :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris & Daisy x 

Chris - loving the moto x


----------



## Poshie

Welcome to Thursday!

Could you guys enlighten me on a couple of things relating to bnb lingo-

What is PMA?
What exactly is an evap line?

Thanks in advance :)

PS. negative opk (as expected).


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy!

PMA is a positive mental attitude. I'm a bit confused on exactly what an evap is, all I know is that it isn't a :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Chris......could the mtoto be a little degrading to dogs in some scenarios though!?!??!!??


----------



## DaisyDuke

When there is a line on ur test but it's not positive


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> Chris......could the mtoto be a little degrading to dogs in some scenarios though!?!??!!??

Nah......Annie wholeheartedly agrees with the motto. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

hsg day for me tomorrow, oh joy


----------



## Poshie

So what causes this 'evap' line and how do you know it's not a positive?

Good luck for tomorrow Daisy. My sis is having an hsg thingy on 3 Dec.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I can't stop eating satsumas mmmmmm


----------



## DaisyDuke

cos it just cant be a bfp for me, but evaps normally have no colour


----------



## Reedy

Hey Poshie - not sure what causes an evap but its a line which is usually grey whereas a :bfp: has colour depending on the test you buy (pink/blue) x 

Daisy - I've had 2 satsumas today, they remind me of christmas :blush:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon ladies!
The wanderer returns.. AGAIN. :blush:

I keep meaning to come on so much more, but my mother is like nails on a chalkboard; on my case so much about getting a job I'm hardly ever online anymore, so don't think I'm just not making enough time for all of you because it certainly isn't the case!!

I have sooooo much to catch up on and missed you all so much! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for explaining the evap line situation ladies :)

Hello there Ella, pleased to meet you :D No luck on the job front yet then?


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - are you sure its an evap? where's the piccy? x


----------



## DaisyDuke

I can't post it cos i c don't have the cables i can text it, can anyone post easily from there phone?


----------



## Ella

Hi Poshie, nice to meet you too! :hugs:

No sadly, and apparently I'm not putting enough effort in. But the more people are getting on my case, the more they're pissing me off and making me want to tell them in no uncertain terms to keep their noses out.

I'm no sponger, I don't ever ask my mum for money, I work cover shifts at this chip shop whenever I can for some money and I have endured as much Jeremy Kyle as humanely possible. I am trying _really_ hard to get a job. But because I'm not on it 24/7/365, I feel like they're making me out to just be a dropout.. and I'm really not.
xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ella :hi: Good to see you again! :D


----------



## Poshie

Hmm parental pressure. My Dad was the same with my bro when he left the army. It was unfair because _I know_ he was making an effort and he got a job in time (ie. before his money ran out). Best of luck to you in finding something suitable. Do you have any firm ideas about what sort of job you are eafter or?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Ella :hi:
we missed you girl x 
totally understand where your coming from about people being on your case about getting a job, I had it too when I was out of work but then I was fussy & only wanted a job I knew I would stick at so I skipped things like telesales, fast food places, that sort of thing. I hated not working too but then I got luck with an interview & that job led to where i am now x you'll find the right one for you soon enough I'm sure x x x


----------



## Ella

Hey Chris and Reedy! :hugs:

Yeah, I'm pretty open to suggestion about jobs and I've just applied for a job in the new Highcross so hopefully I'll get a reply but how've you all been anyway?!

Where are all my BFPs from you?!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Hey Chris and Reedy! :hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty open to suggestion about jobs and I've just applied for a job in the new Highcross so hopefully I'll get a reply but how've you all been anyway?!
> 
> Where are all my BFPs from you?!
> xx

Is the job for one onf the new shops? which one? x 

Stupid :witch: played a few games with me last cycle really thought I was having implantation bleeding then BAM she shows up & its all over :hissy:


----------



## Ella

Aww Reedy I'm sorry :hugs:

DOWN WITH THE :witch: !!!!!!

Lots of dust for you all! :dust:

Nope, it's not one of the new shops, it's the Punkyfish store, near La Senza.
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/55633-bfns-add-yours.html

Poshie - The link above has pics of Evaps so you can see what they look like!

Ella - Lovely to see you!! Hope that you manage to find something soon :hug: Why dont you try temping its a great way to find something you wouldnt normally wouldnt do and if you hate it your not there for long. Good Luck

Daisy - Will check my phone 2 secs!


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Nope, it's not one of the new shops, it's the Punkyfish store, near La Senza.
> xx

I know which one you mean x 
I'm sure that will be a lot of stuff coming up the closer it gets to xmas even if its temp it may well lead to something permenant x Good luck hun x


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry! :hugs:

Yeah, I might look into temping.. I'm open-minded anyway! :)

So how many ladies are in the 2WW then?
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Have u got it?


----------



## NickyT75

I am in the 2ww (at least I think I am!) not 100% sure bout Ov yet tho x


----------



## Ella

Fingers crossed for you, Nicky! :dust:

Thanks Reedy :hugs:
I know I'll get a job, I just want everyone to get off my case haha.

Kerry - why is there a picture of spam in your sig?! :rofl:
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Coz she's a spammer Ella! lol x


----------



## Ella

:rofl: !!!!!!!!!!!

The Spam adverts on TV are sooo annoying.. Who the hell would want spam salad served up at a candlelit dinner?!

Insane!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Isn't it great news about Niki J? :) im soooo chuffed for her getting her BFP so she doesnt need her Lap 

really cheered me up seeing that :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry are you posting Daisy's pic? i wanna see it!! x


----------



## Chris77

It's wonderful news for Niki! :D


----------



## buffycat

hi Ella!!!! :wave:

Hi Nicky!!! :yipee:

i am sooo glad to be back talking to you guys.......i really felt lost without you all! thaank you for keeping me sane through all of this ttc stuff!


----------



## Ella

Hey Buffy! How're you doing? :hi:
xx


----------



## Poshie

Samba thanks for posting that link. Now I could be being thick here (probably) but are you saying that an 'evap' line is the same as a 'negative' or?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Gotta go back later. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - an evap is something that convinces you that you're pregnant but turns out to be negative x


----------



## Poshie

It'll sink in in a minute! 

So you know it's an evap (therefore a negative) by the colour of it (as Reedy said)?


----------



## LeaArr

Good Day


----------



## NickyT75

You squint your eyes until you believe its positive but usually you are deluding yourself coz you should be able to see the line without squinting lol

sometimes if you are testing very early it might appear to be an evap but will get darker over the next few days of testing if you are pregnant - (which is why we get excited over evaps "just incase" they are early BFP's) 

Hope this clears it up a bit? x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Nicky. 

So you only find out it's an evap when you re-do a test much later and it's a neg I guess? So, here's one for you....what's the difference between an evap and a false positive?! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah - positive tests should have colour but evaps are usually greyish & are just the remnants of the strip of chemicals used on the test which become more noticeable when the wee travels across it x


----------



## NickyT75

There is no such thing as a false positive in my opinion - so I guess it's the same as an evap?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lea by the way! x


----------



## Poshie

That clears that one up! Thanks for all your explanations :)

PS. Hi LeeArr - you feeling down today then? :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

No problem :) glad to help x


----------



## Chris77

I am so tired...I have had 2 straight days of 5 hours or less of sleep. I'm so exhausted :sleep:


----------



## Poshie

Why have you not been sleeping so well then Chris? I know you said the other day you weren't feeling so good.....


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no! I hate not getting enough sleep :hugs: are you having trouble sleeping? x


----------



## Ella

Hey Lea :hugs:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Posh & Nicky, yeah for the past couple of nights I haven't been able to quiet my mind enough to sleep. :nope: I usually suffer from insomnia when something has upset me.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: is this the election results thats keeping you awake hun? x


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> That clears that one up! Thanks for all your explanations :)
> 
> PS. Hi LeeArr - you feeling down today then? :hug:

Yeah, pretty much. I'm allowing myself to feel sorry for self today, but tomorrow I have to try to get out of my slump.


----------



## Poshie

Big 

:hug: 

for LeeArr and Chris 

:hug:

It's a nightmare when your mind just keeps ticking and you won't switch off to sleep. Will you be able to catch up at the weekend do you think? Will you get to have a lie-in ?


----------



## Reedy

Chris & Lea - sorry your both not feeling yourselves x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris and Lea - BIG :hug: Sorry youre both feeling sad.

<--- Buggers off to find something funny!

Nicky - I cant post the pic from my phone at work but it looks like a :bfp:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Chris and Lea - BIG :hug: Sorry youre both feeling sad.
> 
> <--- Buggers off to find something funny!
> 
> Nicky - I cant post the pic from my phone at work but it looks like a :bfp:

Wha?? A bfp you say?!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!! REALLY? you gotta txt it to me! I'll PM you my number right now! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Not for me Poshie (sadly) for daisy. She's going to post it later. 

https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z18/Mel_innna/Funnies%20-%203/64a4.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Daisy!!! :happydance:

PS. Samba - nice cartoon there! made me chuckle:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

just read my comment about daisy didnt mean sadly that she might have her :bfp: Sadly its not my test!! Realised that it could have looked nasty! oooops Sorry daisy :hug:


----------



## Poshie

I knew what you meant Samba ;) So it's looking promising for Daisy then yeah?


----------



## NickyT75

lol as if we'd think you meant anything else hun xx


----------



## LeaArr

I am FREEZING!!

oooo Daisy - I sure hope it is.


----------



## Reedy

oooh I want to see the pic Daisy x fingers crossed Kerry's right although she is the POAS addict so she knows what she's looking for :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> just read my comment about daisy didnt mean sadly that she might have her :bfp: Sadly its not my test!! Realised that it could have looked nasty! oooops Sorry daisy :hug:

I understood. :hug:


----------



## Poshie

Ooo hope it's a bfp - I'm off home in about 15 mins so I'll have to check back here later for a picture (assuming she'll post it here and not in the pic forum)?

LeeArr - I am warm apart from my feet which always seem to be cold.


----------



## NickyT75

OMFG! its blurry but I can defo see a line! I am almost peeing myself with excitement for Daisy here! xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> OMFG! its blurry but I can defo see a line! I am almost peeing myself with excitement for Daisy here! xx

what! where?


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Get sitting on the radiator. 

poshie - You might need to check her journo


----------



## Chris77

Lea sorry you're feeling down hun. :hugs: I was that way yesterday. :hugs: 

Did you read my motto for the day?
Treat every situation in life like a dog, if you can't eat it or chew it, piss on it and walk away.


----------



## Poshie

I'll check her journa later than (assuming it's not on there yet?) I'm off in 5 mins girls.

It's been a pleasure, as always :)


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm feeling a bit better now. I had a good cry last night. That always seems to help a bit. I couldn't get to sleep very well last night though. ugh.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl:

Glad I got you laughing! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Get sitting on the radiator.
> 
> poshie - You might need to check her journo

I can't, there isn't one available. I am currently breaking an icicle off my nose :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Complain to your boss.... too cold to work so have to go home!


----------



## buffycat

hope i get a half decent sleep tonight - seem to have slept odd the last two night and ended up with a painful neck.......

(not good when washing/drying hair!) :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, it's only like 60 degrees here! This weather is really insane! Watch, it'll snow next week. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Complain to your boss.... too cold to work so have to go home!

Meh, that never works!! They can't regulate the temp in here ever! It's screaming hot in the summer, and freezing in the winter. I have a blanket under my desk for just this reason :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Lea, it's only like 60 degrees here! This weather is really insane! Watch, it'll snow next week. :rofl:

Lea no understand 60 :rofl: I will have to find out what that mean is C :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Only 60 hey? Only 60!! That's beautiful compared to here. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

35ish here. Thank google for online converters :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/Spam.jpg:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh I didn't know you use Celsius too instead of Farenheit. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Only 60 hey? Only 60!! That's beautiful compared to here. :rofl:

Oh 60 is beautiful, just not November weather and it's not a beautiful 60 here today as it's raining.


----------



## LeaArr

It's clear here, but frickin' cold. Not happy. I was expecting this weather in September though, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## buffycat

i can't tell....it's pitch black outside and i've not left the building since i came in this morning!!


----------



## Reedy

sorry i havent been around much today I've got heaps of work on which is very unlike me x 

I'll check back later to have a look at Daisy's POAS x 

I'm off home now x Hope you all have fab evenings speak to you all 2moro byeee x x x x


----------



## buffycat

bye bye Reedy....i'm off home now too.......take care and will speak again tomorrow...

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh I hate that! It's so depressing when it's dark before you even leave work! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

I second that.


----------



## Pudding-x123

OMG girls!! I took the conception predictor digital pregnancy test...

It came up with 5 weeks plus pregnant


Worked it out. I'm about 7 weeks!!!

Will know for sure when I book scan tomorrow hopefully....

xxx Hope we are all okay!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi baby, that's fantastic news hun! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I think I have PBD aka Phantom Baby Disease.

I am not pregant, Husband is making sure of this :rofl: but I am 7DPO and I am freaking emotional, I go from angry to crying to numb faster than I can blink. I have sore @@, tingly nips (but that could be cause I'm freezing too! anyone need a diamond cut? :rofl: ) must be PBD. :rofl: I think it could be that I want you girlies to get your :bfp: so badly that I am getting symptoms :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I think I have PBD aka Phantom Baby Disease.
> 
> I am not pregant, Husband is making sure of this :rofl: but I am 7DPO and I am freaking emotional, I go from angry to crying to numb faster than I can blink. I have sore @@, tingly nips (but that could be cause I'm freezing too! anyone need a diamond cut? :rofl: ) must be PBD. :rofl: I think it could be that I want you girlies to get your :bfp: so badly that I am getting symptoms :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Pics of todays exciting test is in my journal plus FRer bfn :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

congrats to baby!!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh Daisy, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> Pics of todays exciting test is in my journal plus FRer bfn :cry:

I would say test again with FMU in a few days time. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

LeaArr said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Pics of todays exciting test is in my journal plus FRer bfn :cry:
> 
> I would say test again with FMU in a few days time. :hugs:Click to expand...

I will in the morning but i did have a period, and i'm having a hsg at 2 tomorrow, so i don't have a few days :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies :wave:

Daisy - Heres another :hug:

Lea - Just wondering are you still using the pull and pray method??

Nat - :wave: How are you? Hope all is well

Baby - Thats great news! Hope you get your early scan!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hi girlies :wave:
> 
> Daisy - Heres another :hug:
> 
> *Lea - Just wondering are you still using the pull and pray method??*
> 
> Nat - :wave: How are you? Hope all is well
> 
> Baby - Thats great news! Hope you get your early scan!

We had :sex: 3 days before ov with no protection, then again on the day I ov'd with protection. That's it for the month sadly. Husband and I have been sick with colds for most of the month.


----------



## Sambatiki

So DH CANNOT be that bothered if it happened?? 3 days before OV could still result in a :bfp:


----------



## LeaArr

if one is incredibly lucky.


----------



## Sambatiki

Well accidents do happen! I hope it happens soon


----------



## LeaArr

You already have a nickname for my Phantom Baby. How cute. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

and??? You have to share!


----------



## LeaArr

Kerry - What is inspiring you?


----------



## Sambatiki

errrrrr ummmmmm ????? Not sure!! :rofl: I think I havent changed it for months!! :rofl:

Still want to know the name!


----------



## LeaArr

Accident. Sorry, I missed that post. Further proof I don't pay attention to crap :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

name is accident??


----------



## LeaArr

The nickname for the phantom, yes.


----------



## Sambatiki

Cool!! I like it very much!! 

Its F-ing 12.23 here and the house is a tip :dohh: DF is back tomorrow ooops


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :D

Another late night Samba?

Still, at least it's Friday, although I am working tomorrow 8.30am - 1pm.


----------



## Reedy

Morning Poshie x 

I feel sooo tired today :sleep: DH is on nights & I dont sleep too well when he isnt there :dohh:

Face wasnt as swollen this morning so think it was the stitches which is a good thing x 
I'm going out 2moro night do you think I will be ok to put a bit of make up on it?? looks like a huge red spot at the minute :rofl: 
We're going to Jongleurs (comedy club) & if I dont hide it I know I'll get the p*ss took out of me :dohh::rofl:

How is everyone today? x x x x

Guess what???















IT'S FRIDAY :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Yes FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY, YAY!

I'm sure a bit of make up on the ol' ex mole should be fine. I take it the nurse didn't advise you not to? As long as it's not weepy or anything like that it would be fine hun.

I'm sure I went to a Jongleurs thingy a few years back, it was good.

We're off to bonfire/fireworks event at the village club tomorrow night. My dog is going round her mate's house for it to keep each other company.


----------



## Reedy

They didnt say anything about NOT putting make up on, I'm sure it will be ok I'll leave it duting the day but put a bit on b4 I go out & then make sure I take it all off when I get home x 

Well done for taking your dog to a friends house x I hate to think of animals at home on there own when fireworks are going off x 

A nice short day for me today, finish at 1.30pm :happydance: I love my friday afternoons off


----------



## Poshie

Now that is good news - half day for you then! Lucky girl. I may get back earlier today as I have to go to a meeting which may mean I can go home after, we'll see.

Good plan on the make up / mole. 

Well my dog is actually fine with fireworks,they don't bother her at all. But her mate Tilly doesn't like them so much so I thought it will be nice for my dog to give her some company through it. So my neighbour suggested I bring her over before the event. She'll love it!


----------



## Ella

Morning ladiesss! :hi:

Hope you're all well today :)

*YAYYY IT'S FRIDAY* :wohoo:

Meant to be going to see the new James Bond film tonight! So excited! Daniel Craig! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies!! 

Yes another late night!! Daisy and I where being naughty! :rofl: 

Reedy - I know what you mean.. I cant sleep when DF isnt home either. Im sure that you'll be fine to where make up! Can I come to jongelours too its an ace night out

Ella and poshie :wave: Hope you are both well!


----------



## Ella

Hey Kerry! :D

Aren't you always being naughty? :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Can I come to jongelours too its an ace night out

You know your always welcome sweets :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Well my dog is actually fine with fireworks,they don't bother her at all. But her mate* Tilly *doesn't like them so much

My mum & dad's dog is called Tilly x 


Hi Ella x how are you?? x


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy :)

I'm all good thanks, how're you?

I have to go doctors later for a pill check up though.. Won't just give me a repeat prescription and save time!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Hey Reedy :)
> 
> I'm all good thanks, how're you?
> 
> I have to go doctors later for a pill check up though.. Won't just give me a repeat prescription and save time!
> xx

I used to have to go in too glad I dont have to do it anymore


----------



## Ella

I know, I can't wait 'til I don't have to!

I've got rid of my ticker 'cause it's not helping with the broodiness and wishing it was a baby ticker :rofl:

I need BFPs from all of you to satisfy my own wants! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> I need BFPs from all of you to satisfy my own wants! :wohoo:
> 
> xx

We'll do our best Ella x :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes Im ALWAYS naughty and I love it!! :rofl:

Reedy - Which one are you going too?? Ive been to southampton and Birmingham one. Id love to organise a night out for all of us how cool would it be!


----------



## Ella

:rofl:

You better!
Chain those OHs to the bed if you have to! :yipee:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - I will POAS early for you!! :rofl: 

<--- Samba is happy shes found an excuse to POAS early!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ella

YAY KERRY :wohoo:

as if you need an excuse! 
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You better!
> Chain those OHs to the bed if you have to! :yipee:
> xx

Now theres a thought! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You better!
> Chain those OHs to the bed if you have to! :yipee:
> xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Kerry we have one in Leicester x we should def have a BAW meet we could all travel to America & see chris then up to Canada to see Lea :blush:


----------



## Ella

Sambatiki said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You better!
> Chain those OHs to the bed if you have to! :yipee:
> xx
> 
> Now theres a thought! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I doubt there'd be much resistance!
xx


----------



## Reedy

Man I am so freaking bored today, its going so slow :dohh:

anyone know of any good games to play on the internet??


----------



## Poshie

Reedy - My dog's mate where we used to live was called* Tully* funnily enough. She's going to love vistiing her mate.

I used to have a load of internet type games on my old work pc. Not got any on this one though.

Samba - your POAS addiction is both quite concerning and amusing!

Ella - those doctors visits were annoying. I used to have them once a year, then once every six months. Yes blood pressure fine, no no problems to report. _ JUST GIVE ME MY DAMN PILLS MAN!!_


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - the poas is only a problem when I have nothing to poas on and I have to go hunting for twigs off trees!

Reedy - I would love to go back to america and would love to visit canada at some point


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :)


----------



## Ella

Poshie - I know, it's so pointless but oh well.. Typical NHS!

Afternoon Nicky :hi: (well technically still morning but almost afternoon!)
xx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> poshie - the poas is only a problem when I have nothing to poas on and I have to go hunting for twigs off trees

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Nicky :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya ladies - its almost the weekend... anyone got anything good planned?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im getting a new Hair Do!!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Nicky x 

I'm going Jongleurs 2moro night thats about as exciting as my weekend is going to get :rofl:

How about you? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi: Sooooooooooooo glad it's Friday. This has been a horrible week. Must..................Get................Alcohol! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Bah im not doing anything :(

as Kerry would say - im financially embarassed :rofl: & will be until I get paid again at the end of the month :cry:

Im back to work again on Monday which im dreading coz I'll probably find out how much longer they will be staying open (only a matter of weeks now) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I hope that everything is ok on the job front.... not that you will need one for long with a :bfp: on the way!! Im also financially embarassed too!


----------



## Chris77

Aww Nicky I'm sorry :hugs: We're financially embarrassed too. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Less than 2wks till we announce our BFP's now Kerry :happydance: x


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~is still waiting to ovulate! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Have you all seen the lady in 1st tri who is pregnant with her 3rd set of twins? she has 8 kids & just had her last baby 2 months ago & is already 9wks pregnant with twins again!! 

wow she must be a fertility superhero or something eh? she is amazing! x


----------



## Reedy

Hope things work out for you Nicky with work x


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Reedy hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Im a bit confused dot com..... Still getting OV type pains since yesterday?? hmmm is that strange??? Hope it is then can get another session in!! :wohoo: Need to amend my ticker too

Nicky - Im so so excited, when are you testing?? I hope this is it as next cycle I will be getting :witch: or :bfp: on my due date :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Hiya Sweetie, Do you know where you are in your cycle??


----------



## Sambatiki

off to lunch TTFN!


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm offski hope you all have a lovely weekend & I'll speak to you monday or later on tonight x x x x

Byeeee x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Chris why dont you get a ticker? 
(mainly coz its hard for us to keep track of your cycle) :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Reedy :)

Have a great weekend hun xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Hiya Sweetie, Do you know where you are in your cycle??

No, not really, haven't been keeping track. :dohh: I know that it is a bit too early for OV though.


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Yeah Chris why dont you get a ticker?
> (mainly coz its hard for us to keep track of your cycle) :rofl: x

:rofl::rofl: Ok, I'll get one, just for you guys. :D


----------



## Chris77

Have a wonderful weekend Reedy. :wave:


----------



## Chris77

It's only 8:40 am. :hissy: This is not good. :nope:


----------



## Poshie

Talking of ov, I just did a cb digi and it was a neg (as expected) on CD11. Im kind of expecting it to come over the weekend (CD12/13/14) or early next week, but thought Id test just in case due to my shorter cycle last month. 

Its a bit weird because as I understood it, your LH phase should remain pretty consistent month to month, but your ov time can vary. Well for me its the opposite almost. I have ovd last two cycles on cd 12/13/14. However one cycle lasted 28 days and the last 24 days.

Bonfire/fireworks thing tonight and thats about it. Apart from working tomorrow 8.30am  1pm. Then chill out (after housework, shopping, etc).


----------



## Chris77

Hi Posh! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

You LP phase can vary from 10-16 days. heres a site that we've all found helpful. www.peeonastick.com Hope it helps!! Just noticed you are testing with CB digi's Ebay do cheap one (not Digi) but work!


----------



## Poshie

Hey I might have guessed it would be a poas related website you'd recommend! What a surprise eh! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

but a REALLY useful poas site :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wheres everyone gone :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Im here im here! :)


----------



## NickyT75

where have you gone?!! Helloooooooo!


----------



## Poshie

Well Im kind of here, just not as much as normal due to work getting in the way. It really isnt on I know but what can I do! As for everyone else, Im not sure. Reedys gone home but I dont know about the others. 

Have a good weekend girlies and catch you later. :D


----------



## Chris77

I'm here :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: ladies.... it's FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry I am MIA. It's the last day of a fundraising week here. Kinda crazy around here, but today is a total write off :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey all...

sorry for lateness.....bad day with work....and fat guy is continuing to piss me off as well.....

saw my godson last night (he is 2) and his 8 week old sister....that's the tough bit.....my LO would have been only a little younger than that.......DH met her for the first time too.....he was sad.......

rolll on hometime....


----------



## NatalieW

:hug: buffcat!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat & Buffy :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

aww :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

Afternoon nicky and Learr (althought its prob around lunch time for you!)


----------



## NickyT75

Why u stressed Nat? x


----------



## NatalieW

Well its such a long story. Basically i booked myself on a course back before I was pregnant, I recieved details of the course i read the date as 7/11. Anyway I poodle off to London today, all the way to tottenham. I hate the underground and trains anyway. I get there any the man on reception didn't know about it, very strange. I phoned my exam board for them to tell me it was exactly a month ago, 7/10. So there is me in tears in the middle of london, I had no keys to get into home if I went home. I phoned mum who had keys, she changed her plans to come get me. So... then i had to phone the school to explain. My immediate boss wasn't too happy, wanted me to go in but I wouldn't have been back til 12 and had no way of getting to my work as my husband had the car! I also phoned my exams officer lady at work who called exam board on my behalf and she sorted out me to go on next course without paying extra.. so that works out ok but I'm still in tears.

WHen home, I spend a long time checking a few things out, the previous head of ict left two classes on the wrong piece of coursework and the last time thats submitted is December 2008. I thought it was later in December, well infact its 1st December!!!! 3 weeks away, no way are these kids going to pass... here comes another crying fit!!! and lots of frantic calls... so I'm so worried about these kids and their grades and a little stressed.

I hope that makes sense!!


----------



## NickyT75

NatalieW said:


> Well its such a long story. Basically i booked myself on a course back before I was pregnant, I recieved details of the course i read the date as 7/11. Anyway I poodle off to London today, all the way to tottenham. I hate the underground and trains anyway. I get there any the man on reception didn't know about it, very strange. I phoned my exam board for them to tell me it was exactly a month ago, 7/10. So there is me in tears in the middle of london, I had no keys to get into home if I went home. I phoned mum who had keys, she changed her plans to come get me. So... then i had to phone the school to explain. My immediate boss wasn't too happy, wanted me to go in but I wouldn't have been back til 12 and had no way of getting to my work as my husband had the car! I also phoned my exams officer lady at work who called exam board on my behalf and she sorted out me to go on next course without paying extra.. so that works out ok but I'm still in tears.
> 
> WHen home, I spend a long time checking a few things out, the previous head of ict left two classes on the wrong piece of coursework and the last time thats submitted is December 2008. I thought it was later in December, well infact its 1st December!!!! 3 weeks away, no way are these kids going to pass... here comes another crying fit!!! and lots of frantic calls... so I'm so worried about these kids and their grades and a little stressed.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!!

:hug: that sounds very stressful hun xx


----------



## buffycat

hi Nat! i can't believe you are 15 weeks already....that has gone so quickly!

but your day sounds rough.....and i don't blame you for having a crying fit! :hugs:

you need a nice massage.....drop some hints to your hubby!


----------



## Chris77

Sorry Buffy, go throw fat guy a snickers bar and have him go fetch.

Nat, sounds very stresstful, I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

thanks girls... I have called him so many times in tears today... he told me he still loved me! I don't think I can cope with being a manager in school and being pregnant!!

I can't believe I'm 15 weeks, my mum found the babys heart beat on wednesday I can;t uploaded it here because its not compatible!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh nat Im so sorry :hug: 

You CAN do your job because youre Brillant! :hug:

Buffy


----------



## NatalieW

thanks kerry.

YOur all being so nice, I'm crying again... I can't cope with my hormones!


----------



## NatalieW

right ladies husband home... have a good weekend xx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nat :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Oh nat Im so sorry :hug:
> 
> You CAN do your job because youre Brillant! :hug:
> 
> Buffy

I second that! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Nat big :hug: xx


----------



## buffycat

see you all....hope you have a lovely weekend! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Have a great weekend Buffy - 2 hours later!
Yeah I'm a little slow.... :dohh: :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm really slow today. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

and we got another one. Two of the supervisors in my office got married late last year and just announced their pregnancy today. Bring on the tequila!!


----------



## buffycat

ggrrr....not fair......everyone around me seems to getting pregnant as well.......:hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies hope everyone had a super weekend!! 

HAPPY MONDAY!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :)

Im back at work (again) so will prob be BAW a lot today :rofl:

Hope you are all well? x


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Had an ok weekend nothing special x 

some good news though - I get my new car in 2-3 weeks :happydance: cant wait x 

How was everyone elses weekend?? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - :wohoo: Great news about the car!!

Nicky - :wohoo: We get you ALL day!! 

Friday had my haircut and pizza, wii action with friends

Saturday dinner with friends and sex in the city movie

Sunday DF put up the new waredrobes and chest of drawers. Lovely blustery walk

The END!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls :)

Cool news on the car Reedy - what are you getting?

Had a good weekend doing fire work stuff and working. Can't believe it's Monday again already and also can't believe that in about a months' time I will be ttc!!!! Currently awaiting a postiive Ov this month (just to check I am getting it).

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - FAB news that you'll be with us nutters TTC!!! :wohoo: Good luck with the OPK its so exciting when you get a positive!


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - sounds like a fab weekend x I love going for blustery walks x getting all wrapped up warm its lovely x 

Poshie - I'm getting a Peugeot 107 :happydance:
fab news on ttc next month x


----------



## Sambatiki

GOD Im PROPER BAW today!! Got plenty to do just havent got the motivation to do it! :rofl:


----------



## lola

Happy Monday lovely ladies! :happydance: I'm BAW!!!!

I love it! just about to open some mint aero balls!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:dance: hope lamby likes them :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: some company!!! 

Wheres your ticker??


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmm Mint aero balls! I LOVE them :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm so sleepy today, i just know i'm gonna get very little done, just drink hot chocolate and eat soup, the weather is minging.


----------



## Poshie

Weather here is shite too actually. Should just stay in bed on days like this.

I'm going to be on and off here today as it's a bit awkward today here at work, ie. my positioning.

Samba, yes it is exciting getting an +OPK. I was particularly excited when I got my first tried it and got a + on second stick. I wonder when my next one will be this month. Within the next week I would think. 

Reedy - ahh cool a little 107, they are sweet aren't they :)


----------



## Sambatiki

I hate the rain..... :cry: So depressing!! 

What do you guys think about exercise in the 2ww??? 

Also got sore nips!! Is that a good sign??? FX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well girls i havent gone into the office yet (cos im very naughty) so im gonna go and shower and make my way in, will b back about 12:30 and be about all day :dance:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lola & Daisy x 

I'm really BAW today too x I have work to do but cannot to bothered to do it x I'm far too tired to do any work today :sleep:

Its absolutely chucking it down with rain here :hissy: hate the rain x


----------



## NickyT75

Lola - congratulations! :wohoo:

I just did a double take when I saw your Lamb in the oven thingy so had to rush over to your journal to find out if it was true! :yipee: :yipee: x


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> What do you guys think about exercise in the 2ww???
> 
> Also got sore nips!! Is that a good sign??? FX

I dont dare do exercise in the 2ww (its an excuse really lol) how about just doing something light, like walking or swimming x 

Sore nipps?? good sign I think Kerry x have my fingers crossed for you sweets x


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke - Not made it to the office yet?! I wish I&#8217;d stayed home this morning, that&#8217;s for sure. Can&#8217;t be a**ed with it!

I'm hungry actually. Lunch not for another 1.5 hours though. Had a nutri grain bar so far and that's it. I'll be going home for lunch for some cheese and tomato on toast I reckon.

Talking of exercise, I started jogging last week. Plan is to do it twice a week, not for weight loss but for general fitness. Only about a mile at the mo and that takes me about 10 mins.


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Lola - congratulations! :wohoo:
> 
> I just did a double take when I saw your Lamb in the oven thingy so had to rush over to your journal to find out if it was true! :yipee: :yipee: x

OMG I didnt even notice that sorry Lola x congratulations x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Its just that i really want to lose the weight before xmas party.... just in case iykwim not saying the word dont want to curse myself!


----------



## lola

Lamb had better like mint aero! I'm munching my way through the packet as we speak!:happydance:

Kerry.....tingly nips! do you normally get them in 2ww? I'd say excercise is a nono but then I am a lazy moo in the cold damp minging weather! i think its fine really!


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - Can come to yours for lunch


----------



## lola

Thanks Reedy!


----------



## Poshie

Samba - course you can love. Two slices for you? ;)


----------



## lola

whats everyone else having for lunch? looking for some inspiration!


----------



## Sambatiki

No dont get the nips during the 2ww!! 

Looks like I'll be lazy tonight and do finger exercise on the laptop!! :rofl: Thanks ladies!


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie said:


> Samba - course you can love. Two slices for you? ;)

Yes please!!! 

If I cant get to surrey in time Im having left over stew from yesterday


----------



## Poshie

I made some vegetable lasagne for tea yesterday. I was quite impressed with it actually (even if I do say so myself!) Got some of that left over so that will do for tea tonight :)


----------



## lola

Sambatiki said:


> No dont get the nips during the 2ww!!
> 
> Looks like I'll be lazy tonight and do finger exercise on the laptop!! :rofl: Thanks ladies!

:happydance: sore nips and well excercised fingers! what more can a girl hope for!


----------



## lola

well done Poshie! I love veg lasagne but the thought of making it is pretty intimidating, do you you a specific recipie?


----------



## Reedy

I've got tikka chicken with lettuce cucumber & red onion with ceasar dressing in a wrap yum x


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, no receipe required my dear. Just make a bolognese type sauce, so loads of different veg + tin toms. When cooked (30-40 mins) spread in base of lasagne dish then add layer of lasagne (fresh stuff is best) then cheese sauce layer, then another layer of bolog, then another lasagne layer, then cheese layer and repeat up to top, then add some grated cheese.

Dead easy, honestly. :)


----------



## lola

<~~~~ taking notes!

Thanks Poshie I will give it a whirl! I think sometimes its having the confidence to give it a go!


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend! :hi:

What did you all get up to? :)
xx


----------



## Poshie

Give it a go. Once you done it a few times it'll be easy. I'm no natural cook, believe me but the way I do it to try a dish several times and that way you get better at it. Good luck :)

Hello Ella, I'm good thanks and had a good weekend. How are you today?


----------



## Reedy

just had the menu for our xmas lunch on the 18th dec & I'm unsure about the starters x I really wanted the pate or the prawns but bcus I'll be pregnant then (PMA :blush:) I'll have to go witht he mushrooms or the chunky winter vegetable soup :dohh:
we have to make our choice soon so will have to go with the either of the last to just in case x 
all sounds so yummy though its making my mouth water x


----------



## Ella

Hey Poshie, I'm very good thanks.. Hoping to find myself a job today (fingers crossed!) :)
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya Ella :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Loving the PMA!! Prawns are nasty anyway! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Hey Kerry! :hi:

I must agree, I hate prawns!

I think I need to stop watching tv/going outside/talking to anybody 'cause I swear everyone is pregnant :rofl:
and it's making me broody now! hahaha
xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Ella x :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Ella & Kerry - Prawns are yummy x 
think i'll go wth the soup x I do like mushrooms but sometimes I find them a bit bland


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy! :hi: :hugs:

Prawns are horrible! I hate the texture!
xx


----------



## Poshie

Which job are you going for today, anything particular?

Talking of Christmas parties. I have one with my husband on 18th Dec and then my works one on 19th Dec. That could be the critical time of starting ttc! (depending on Ov dates etc). I will have a drink, just not loads.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - I love prawns too was trying to make you feel better! :rofl:

Anyone heard from Owo yet???


----------



## Ella

Poshie - Me and my friend are going in town together so I'm gonna hand my CV in at this 'posh' furniture store called Habitat.. I rang up and asked about it and they're looking for people to do 30 hours a week, so that's okay I guess

Kerry - I was wondering where owo has got to aswell!

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

posh - If OV time is around xmas parties then its a perfect reason to get pissed!! This is my theory........ 

Docs reccomend baby asprin to help the eggy implant. Baby asprin thins the blood! Doesnt alcohol thin the blood too! Perfect reason to get pissed!! :wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

Aww thanks Kerry x 

No havent heard from Owo in a while hope she's ok x


----------



## Sambatiki

I just wrote her a visitor message she last visited on the 7th Nov I really hope shes ok. I hope she doesnt think we are stalking her! (In a bad way)


----------



## Poshie

Samba, great theory - I like it! :rofl:

I must admit it would be good to have ov at that time because we should both be in a good mood, have a few beers and all that (nudge nudge wink wink) ;)

PS. Good luck with Habitat Ella. That's a nice upmarket store (if you can afford it!).


----------



## Ella

Thanks Poshie :hugs:

Would any of you think it was bad if a 19/20 year old was TTC? Well, not bad exactly, but hmm.. Thoughts?
xx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> I just wrote her a visitor message she last visited on the 7th Nov I really hope shes ok. I hope she doesnt think we are stalking her! (In a bad way)

:rofl: I'm sure she wont x 

what is baby asprin??

Good Luck at Habitat Ella x


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Would any of you think it was bad if a 19/20 year old was TTC? Well, not bad exactly, but hmm.. Thoughts?
> xx

I dont think its bad if your in a stable relationship & your in a stable job & have a stable place to live 

Key word *Stable :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Haha, thanks Reedy :D


----------



## Ella

So I guess age doesn't really play a part in it that much then? (obviously if you're really young it does) 'cause there are a lot of 30 year olds etc. without stable relationships/jobs/homes

xx


----------



## Poshie

Hmm that&#8217;s a tricky one Ella. People have different opinions about ttc&#8217;ing at certain times in your life and it can be an emotive subject. I guess for me, it all depends on the particular people in question and their personal situation/circumstances. Not knowing this, I would think it wouldn&#8217;t be a great idea to ttc that young. I remember being that age and my life involved my OH, going out, drinking, smoking and generally living as care free a life as possible (and why not). I think also that some people of that age, swear they are ready for it, and a few may be, but not many. I believe that having a child is a privilege and if you can&#8217;t afford it (both time and money) you shouldn&#8217;t do it. Do you ask for a particular reason?


----------



## Reedy

I've never really heard of a people aged between 15 -18 ttc though so dont know about age coming in to it x


----------



## Ella

Well I mean, I'm always open to hearing everyone's opinions :D

Poshie - Yeah, that's around when I'll probably be TTC.. depending on the financial situation obviously

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: i'm back and i'm here for the day :happydance:


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Daisy :hi:

xx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies, how was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Chris! :hi:

Mine was lovely thanks; nice, lazy and relaxing! :D

How was yours?
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mine was pretty poo, but not gonna bore everyone in here with it. FYI if u spend £100 at hours of fraser u get £20 gift card :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 

I went to Jongleurs & it was quite good x the first 2 acts were really funny but the last one was awful x 

How was your weekend? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Chris :wave: Nice to see you!! We were getting worried!! 

Ella - This only MY opinion but I think a person should live their life a little before actively ttc. Just so that as a parent you have 'life' experience iykwim. However this doesnt mean to say that younger mums arent great mums!! Often they are even parents in their 30's etc can be terrible. 
In a nutshell its your decision as long as like reedy has said that both you and your partner are ready then GO FOR IT!! 

Daisy - Welcome back treacle! 

Bad news here at work an old employee died this morning... I didnt know him well but its still sad. Obviously the mood is awful :cry: sad day.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no Samba that's sad :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry to have worried you all. :hugs:

Pogo.com came out with a new game and I am now super duper addicted to it, so I played that the WHOLE weekend! :shock: Then I helped paint our basement, so I totally forgot about BnB! :blush: :blush: Sorry.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Glad ur ok :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Its good to be away sometimes! Glad you enjoyed your time off!


----------



## NickyT75

How could you forget about us Chris?!! 

(it probably did you the world of good TBH) :) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls I think that nikkijones needs us.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba now i have found out to post pics from my phone there is no stopping me.

Me at work eating a satsuma on bnb :happydance::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







sats.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DaisyDuke

What's happened to Nicky???


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - sorry to hear about your work collegue thats really sad x 

Chris - glad you had a productive weekend x :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh Samba i hope she proves them dr's wrong again. XXX


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, I KNOW! :dohh: :dohh: I was just so drained from the week I couldn't be arsed with typing!! :rofl:

What happened to Nikki? Oh dear....must go search.....


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Samba now i have found out to post pics from my phone there is no stopping me.
> 
> Me at work eating a satsuma on bnb :happydance::rofl:

You naughty girl! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Me too hunny. 

Love your pics!! Love bnb in the background!!


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke said:


> Samba now i have found out to post pics from my phone there is no stopping me.
> 
> Me at work eating a satsuma on bnb :happydance::rofl:

LOL, Funnily enough that is what I am doing RIGHT NOW! I would post a pic but I don't have the facility here. Plus the pic would be pretty much identical to yours! ;)

PS. Hello Chris :D


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Posh :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im drinking cherry pop after eating yesterdays beef stew!! Yummy.... shame I didnt put more port in!! :rofl: That would make the day go by quicker!! :drunk:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Im drinking cherry pop after eating yesterdays beef stew!! Yummy.... shame I didnt put more port in!! :rofl: That would make the day go by quicker!! :drunk:

:rofl::rofl:

Yummy, beef stew! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Sambatiki

yep chris all on my very ownsome!!! :rofl: Very nice too!! I put the reciepe in my journo but there has been alot of S-P-A-M-M-I-N-G going on in there!!! :rofl: Actually I could hand on heart say that my journo is 5% TTC related and 95% Naughtiness!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba r u at home today? Gonna go get me some yummy soup


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - I took it to work with me. I WISH I was at home today cannot be arsed!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Me neither


----------



## DaisyDuke

Got my yummy soup chicken and country veg one of them yummy soupfulls :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> yep chris all on my very ownsome!!! :rofl: Very nice too!! I put the reciepe in my journo but there has been alot of S-P-A-M-M-I-N-G going on in there!!! :rofl: Actually I could hand on heart say that my journo is 5% TTC related and 95% Naughtiness!! :rofl:

:rofl: I'll have to search through it to find the recipe. I've been looking for a good beef stew recipe!! :D


----------



## Chris77

I brought a Healthy Choice frozen dinner for lunch. Trying to be good and lose some weight.....let's see how long it'll last! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Good luck with the weight loss!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/meat-recipes/jools-s-favourite-beef-stew

Lola and i both made that stew its delicious.

XXX


----------



## Reedy

OH MY LORD its only 2.45pm what the hell is going on :hissy: it should be at least 4.45pm 

really want to go home x cannot be arsed today x & people at work are really getting on my boobies x 
One girl rang me from upstairs to tell me there was no toilet paper in the ladies!!!..............................AND.....what do you want me to do about it get off your fat arse & do it yourself you lazy cow :devil:
and then another guy just told me how to do my job the F**ker I'm only answering the phone its not bloody rocket science i know what I'm doing believe it or not ggggrrrrrrr :hissy: why the hell is this day not over yet 


sorry rant over x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Daisy for the recipe! Will have to try it out!

Reedy, it's only 9:52 am here so stop complaining! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ok I have a question, how much is a knob of butter exactly? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy, it's only 9:52 am here so stop complaining! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: sorry Chris I forgot x :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Erm it's a knob like the desert spoon full i guess.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy, it's only 9:52 am here so stop complaining! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: sorry Chris I forgot x :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: It's okay, I just joking with you.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Erm it's a knob like the desert spoon full i guess.

Oh okay so like a teaspoon....


----------



## DaisyDuke

A heaped tea spoon i think


----------



## DaisyDuke

Think about the head of DH knob thats a knob of butter :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

LOL Reedy - you go girl! I hate it when people ask stupid questions at work. I can&#8217;t be arsed either to be honest, but I rarely can these days. Got plenty to do though. Went home at lunchtime and the 5 metre trip from my front door to my car got me so drenched I had wet trousers and hair in about 5 seconds! Crappy autumn weather.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Think about the head of DH knob thats a knob of butter :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> LOL Reedy - you go girl! I hate it when people ask stupid questions at work. I cant be arsed either to be honest, but I rarely can these days. Got plenty to do though. Went home at lunchtime and the 5 metre trip from my front door to my car got me so drenched I had wet trousers and hair in about 5 seconds! Crappy autumn weather.

Oh that sux Posh! We had rain here for 5 days straight, just ended yesterday.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry i'm lowering the tone :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, listen to this crazy dream I had last night:

I dreamed that DH was having :sex: with another woman right in front of me! And the only thing I was upset about is that he wasted sperm! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Ladies, listen to this crazy dream I had last night:
> 
> I dreamed that DH was having :sex: with another woman right in front of me! And the only thing I was upset about is that he wasted sperm! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

Excellent Chris! I wonder what's been on your mind lately......! lol

Talking of related dreams, I dreamt last night that I had two + opks (two digi smiley faces). Now why I had two tests and why I didn't think that weird, I really don't know!

Dreams are funny aren't they. ;D


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Ladies, listen to this crazy dream I had last night:
> 
> I dreamed that DH was having :sex: with another woman right in front of me! And the only thing I was upset about is that he wasted sperm! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Is it evil of me to tell DH not to go solo iykwim?? I dont want him wasting his best swimmers :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies, or rather afternoon,

I had a dream that I got my :bfp:. ugh.


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy that's so funny! Or at least tell him to bring the turkey baster in with him, so it won't go to waste. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I just started my day and I'm already BAW :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Reedy that's so funny! Or at least tell him to bring the turkey baster in with him, so it won't go to waste. :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:
Or get one of those instead cups and insist he "share the wealth" :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Hiya :wave:

Reedy - When DF is away I encourage it 2 days before he comes home... I dont want any geriatric swimmers!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: we had to use a condom before my hsg, and i was genuinly upset about the waste to :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy that's so funny! Or at least tell him to bring the turkey baster in with him, so it won't go to waste. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> Or get one of those instead cups and insist he "share the wealth" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, only 17 days left until the Thanksgiving holiday and I get 4 days off work! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Can i come?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Will u have christmas decs up?


----------



## Chris77

Sure! :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

Never got to celebrate thanks giving before :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

What happens?


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive never understood thanks giving either!?? I thought it was early xmas!


----------



## LeaArr

I am off tomorrow. Alas, thanksgiving has passed here. Bring on Christmas.


----------



## Chris77

It's a day to give thanks for all you have. It is celebrated at the end of the harvest season, always on a Thursday and we get that Friday off as well. The holiday goes back to the 1600's; it has religious undertones related to the deliverance of the English settlers by Native Americans after the brutal winter at Plymouth, Massachusetts.

Thanksgiving marks the beginning of the holiday season here in the US that ends with New Year's Day. This year Thanksgiving is on November 27th.


----------



## Reedy

Thanks for the tips girls :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Don't mention it! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> It's a day to give thanks for all you have. It is celebrated at the end of the harvest season, always on a Thursday and we get that Friday off as well. The holiday goes back to the 1600's; it has religious undertones related to the deliverance of the English settlers by Native Americans after the brutal winter at Plymouth, Massachusetts.
> 
> Thanksgiving marks the beginning of the holiday season here in the US that ends with New Year's Day. This year Thanksgiving is on November 27th.

In Canada, I think it started cause Canadian settlers were jealous of Americans and wanted turkey too. j/k :rofl: I think it has the same beginnings, why we celebrate in October instead of November, I coudn't tell ya.


----------



## Poshie

Thanksgiving is kind of equivalent to our Harvest Festival. Although, we don't celebrate as much over here. I remember we used to give tins of food to the church (used to take them in to school) as kids.

God I'm tired. DH not sleeping well = I don't sleep well.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> It's a day to give thanks for all you have. It is celebrated at the end of the harvest season, always on a Thursday and we get that Friday off as well. The holiday goes back to the 1600's; it has religious undertones related to the deliverance of the English settlers by Native Americans after the brutal winter at Plymouth, Massachusetts.
> 
> Thanksgiving marks the beginning of the holiday season here in the US that ends with New Year's Day. This year Thanksgiving is on November 27th.
> 
> In Canada, I think it started cause Canadian settlers were jealous of Americans and wanted turkey too. j/k :rofl: I think it has the same beginnings, why we celebrate in October instead of November, I coudn't tell ya.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooohhh its like our Harvest day... that we dont have a public holiday and not many people celebrate! :rofl: We Brits are crap at celebrating that sort of thing.... its like paddy's day everyone goes mad for it yet nothing is done for St georges day


----------



## Chris77

Ooooooooohh ladies, I just went to the loo and when I wiped there was tons of ewcm! :happydance: Although it COULD be leftovers from DH last night. :blush: :rofl: Sorr TMI but just had to share. :rofl: It matches the sharp pain in my right ovary though.


----------



## Sambatiki

<=== Samba is wetting herself with tears of laughter :rofl:

Im looking for some products for a high street outdoor shop... came across a catalogue with inflatable balls, paddling pools and DOLLS!! Yes with all the relevant holes!! PMSL


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Ooooooooohh ladies, I just went to the loo and when I wiped there was tons of ewcm! :happydance: Although it COULD be leftovers from DH last night. :blush: :rofl: Sorr TMI but just had to share. :rofl: It matches the sharp pain in my right ovary though.


:wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Ive been drinking alot more water these past few days too as I've heard it's good for ewcm. 

The right ovary seems lucky to me! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

And I'm really horny too. :rofl: Don't you usually get really horny around O??


----------



## LeaArr

ugh, my tummy is rough this morning.
I always walk to work with one of the assistants on the third floor, and when she was ordering her coffee, I almost gagged. She got a medium coffee with 4 shots of espresso. yuk. I can appreciate the love of espresso as much as the next girlie, but that's just too much. 



> Ooooooooohh ladies, I just went to the loo and when I wiped there was tons of ewcm! Although it COULD be leftovers from DH last night. Sorr TMI but just had to share. It matches the sharp pain in my right ovary though.

:happydance:



> Im looking for some products for a high street outdoor shop... came across a catalogue with inflatable balls, paddling pools and DOLLS!! Yes with all the relevant holes!! PMSL

awesomeness!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> And I'm really horny too. :rofl: Don't you usually get really horny around O??

I sure do. DH was laughing at me cause I said that we should not try, but not prevent. He replied with "How is that different than trying? We always have a lot more lovin' when you are ovulating!" :rofl: I hadn't even noticed :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> And I'm really horny too. :rofl: Don't you usually get really horny around O??
> 
> I sure do. DH was laughing at me cause I said that we should not try, but not prevent. He replied with "How is that different than trying? We always have a lot more lovin' when you are ovulating!" :rofl: I hadn't even noticed :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

You know I'll be a monkey's uncle, but I could swear I'm ovulating from BOTH ovaries!! :shock:


----------



## Reedy

yay for Chris's EWCM :happydance::rofl:

I have a feeling I'm OV'ing the minute bcus I have a lot of cm & a pain in my side (could be dodgy computer chair though :dohh:) & DH isnt home till wednesday night ......bloody typical 
But can I be this early in my cycle??


----------



## LeaArr

Do the humpy dance quick!! Maybe we will have BAW twins!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Do the humpy dance quick!! Maybe we will have BAW twins!!

:rofl::rofl: OMG! DH would FLIP OUT!!!!!

Reedy, yes you can, I'm only on cycle day 14...don't usually O until later....and I started feeling pains at 12..


----------



## LeaArr

I ov'd later than expected. Maybe it's a twofer for you too Reedy!!


----------



## Chris77

I think it's more likely though that it is sympathy pains - the left ovary is feeling for the right. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

I am expecting :witch: today or tomorrow. I am really not feeling well. I wanna go home. 

ooo Chris - I am getting sympathy pains for your right ovary too. I just got a stabby pain as I was typing :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I am expecting :witch: today or tomorrow. I am really not feeling well. I wanna go home.
> 
> ooo Chris - I am getting sympathy pains for your right ovary too. I just got a stabby pain as I was typing :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Where the hell did everyone go? :trouble: :trouble: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm here, I'm here.


----------



## LeaArr

LeaArr said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I am expecting :witch: today or tomorrow. I am really not feeling well. I wanna go home.
> 
> ooo Chris -* I am getting sympathy pains for your right ovary too. I just got a stabby pain as I was typing * :rofl:

I was just thinking, is this anything I should be concerned about. I mean, it should be well past OV, I shouldn't still be having ov pains right? maybe I'm just nutters


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm back i had to deal with a stoopid customer comign between bnb :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Well I'll go for the 'nuts' option there LeeArr! only kidding. Perhaps it's a double dose for you this month!

Postiive sign on the ewcm or should that be swcm Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I am expecting :witch: today or tomorrow. I am really not feeling well. I wanna go home.
> 
> ooo Chris -* I am getting sympathy pains for your right ovary too. I just got a stabby pain as I was typing * :rofl:
> 
> I was just thinking, is this anything I should be concerned about. I mean, it should be well past OV, I shouldn't still be having ov pains right? maybe I'm just nuttersClick to expand...

No this happens to me too! I get like 1 good pain free week a month! :growlmad: :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm back i had to deal with a stoopid customer comign between bnb :rofl:

It is so annoying when that happens isn't it. You have to try and pretend it's fine and you're pleased to talk to them, when in reality your're seething and wishing them away so you can get back here! :rofl:

I'm about to venture out in this hideous weather with the pooch now...she doesn't care a bit though, in fact she quite likes the rain..


----------



## Chris77

Right now PeopleSoft is down (our computer system) so I can't do any data entry. Oh well! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Do the humpy dance quick!! Maybe we will have BAW twins!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: OMG! DH would FLIP OUT!!!!!
> 
> *Reedy, yes you can, I'm only on cycle day 14...don't usually O until later....and I started feeling pains at 12*..Click to expand...

Really??? I first noticed the amount of cm on saturday & we bd'd on friday afternoon x but now nothing till wednesday :cry: could we still be in with a chance?? x
Chris I'm on CD13 x


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~eating Healthy Choice frozen entree for lunch in an attempt to lose weight. No wonder it's only 300 calories!! :dohh: :dohh: I need like 3 of these. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Do the humpy dance quick!! Maybe we will have BAW twins!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl: OMG! DH would FLIP OUT!!!!!
> 
> *Reedy, yes you can, I'm only on cycle day 14...don't usually O until later....and I started feeling pains at 12*..Click to expand...
> 
> Really??? I first noticed the amount of cm on saturday & we bd'd on friday afternoon x but now nothing till wednesday :cry: could we still be in with a chance?? x
> Chris I'm on CD13 xClick to expand...

I would think so Reedy! Keep :sex: all week. :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Fingers crossed for a late OV!!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls x 

Kerry - you on for Maria Kart tonigh? promise I'll turn up this time x


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - the link to my stew

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/41386-sambatikis-ttc-journey-miracle-173.html

Reedy - Yep what time??


----------



## Reedy

about 8pm??


----------



## LeaArr

Curious. I was just looking at my chart and there was a temp dip on 9dpo. I wonder if one of DH's swimmers from 3 days prior til ov was a good little swimmer :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Curious. I was just looking at my chart and there was a temp dip on 9dpo. I wonder if one of DH's swimmers from 3 days prior til ov was a good little swimmer :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Bring on the :witch: to save my sanity. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:

its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:
> 
> its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x

I agree Nicky x we need to analyse your cycles :rofl: its what keeps us insane :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:
> 
> its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x

Here here!!

reedy - Can we make it 8.30 as I dont get home until 7pm! 

Lea - ooooooh I hope it is Implantation!! :wohoo:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:
> 
> its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x
> 
> Here here!!
> 
> reedy - Can we make it 8.30 as I dont get home until 7pm!
> 
> Lea - ooooooh I hope it is Implantation!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

yeah 8.30pm is fine kerry see you then x x x 

I'm off home speak to you all 2moro x x x x bye x x x


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:
> 
> its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x

Ask and you shall recieve. My cycles have been wonkers since my boarder moved in, but that's the closest I can figure. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:
> 
> its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy ooops I forgot Daisy!so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x

another reason you need tickers :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

bye


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris & Lea - you gals need to get tickers so I can keep track of your fertility :rofl:
> 
> its easy to keep an eye on mine/Kerry/Reedy so I think you are being unfair to us by not letting us see 'at a glance' whereabouts you are in your cycles :rofl::rofl: x

Ah yes the ticker - I didn't put one in b/c I think the ticker may make my siggie too big, but I shall try it.


----------



## Chris77

Okay, put the ticker in - now remember I don't always have a 35 day cycle, I can be anywhere from 28-38 days.

AND if my siggie gets edited, it's your fault not naming names Nicky... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

its OK Chris - I accept full responsibility :rofl:

you neednt worry tho coz its tiny so it fits ok x


----------



## NickyT75

Come on Lea.... you are letting the side down now girl :muaha: x


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Come on Lea.... you are letting the side down now girl :muaha: x

eh? (I am Canadian :rofl: )


----------



## NickyT75

whats wrong with being Canadian?

im just saying you are letting the BAW team down by not sharing your details with us :rofl: x


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, I had, that's why I got confused. 

there is nothing wrong with being Canadian, there is a stigma about "eh" though. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Oh, I had, that's why I got confused.
> 
> there is nothing wrong with being Canadian, there is a stigma about "eh" though. :rofl:

:dohh: im glad we've cleared this up now :rofl::rofl: x


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

A stigma, eh?? :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooh I love the fact that I now know you could be testing tomorrow Lea :)

Good luck! x


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch, almost finished reading Stephenie Meyer's third book in the twilight series, Eclipse! It's very, very good! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> A stigma, eh?? :rofl:

I don't know where it came from :rofl: but yes eh!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Back from lunch, almost finished reading Stephenie Meyer's third book in the twilight series, Eclipse! It's very, very good! :happydance:

what's it aboot? :rofl: :rofl: sorry, couldn't resist! I was thinking about reading that series actually. Right now I'm reading a book called "Lullabies for little criminals"


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Ooooooh I love the fact that I now know you could be testing tomorrow Lea :)
> 
> Good luck! x

I'm going to wait til Friday, cause like I said, my cycles are wonky sauce :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

<------------- is very confused :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Back from lunch, almost finished reading Stephenie Meyer's third book in the twilight series, Eclipse! It's very, very good! :happydance:
> 
> what's it aboot? :rofl: :rofl: sorry, couldn't resist! I was thinking about reading that series actually. Right now I'm reading a book called "Lullabies for little criminals"Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: It's about Vampires.


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh I love the fact that I now know you could be testing tomorrow Lea :)
> 
> Good luck! x
> 
> I'm going to wait til Friday, cause like I said, my cycles are wonky sauce :rofl:Click to expand...

what does wonky sauce taste like? :rofl:

I'll keep everything crossed for your 'happy accident' x


----------



## LeaArr

Wonky sauce is very bitter. I don't like it :rofl: 

I think that husband would be very mad if Accident is brewing.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Back from lunch, almost finished reading Stephenie Meyer's third book in the twilight series, Eclipse! It's very, very good! :happydance:
> 
> what's it aboot? :rofl: :rofl: sorry, couldn't resist! I was thinking about reading that series actually. Right now I'm reading a book called "Lullabies for little criminals"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: It's about Vampires.Click to expand...

That's what I thought it was.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Back from lunch, almost finished reading Stephenie Meyer's third book in the twilight series, Eclipse! It's very, very good! :happydance:
> 
> what's it aboot? :rofl: :rofl: sorry, couldn't resist! I was thinking about reading that series actually. Right now I'm reading a book called "Lullabies for little criminals"Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl: It's about Vampires.Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought it was.Click to expand...

Yep, geared towards young adults though, so there's no sex in it - and no really gruesome parts. But still very good! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

The daughter of one of my co-workers is currently reading that series too. I have been intrigued, but I haven't had a chance to do much reading :blush:


----------



## Chris77

I highly recommend you find some time. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I don't know how they are going to set this up yet, but tomorrow y'all should go to https://vibemorningshow.com/ and vote for my friend, Sue's, baby Nolan! :) he is the cutest kid in Calgary!! Believe me. Ok, I may be biased cause I love the little bugger, but you should still vote for him!


----------



## Sambatiki

He's got to be cute if he's a nolan........... Im one!!


----------



## LeaArr

Seems reasonable logic to me :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

GGGGRRRR argh. I'm not going to get into details, but my SIL is going to drive me nutters.


----------



## LeaArr

I'm thinking more and more that testing tomorrow is "yes" I don't think I can wait til Friday. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

What's all this I hear about testing then?? 

Well it's a nice morning today after the miserable weather of yesterday. Local flooding in places but nothing too bad.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 
Weather here isnt too bad at the minute, just very cold x 
look forward to hearing the result of todays test Lea x good luck hun x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning!!!

Alls good here in sunny warwickshire/Oxfordshire!! Left nip is still sore :wohoo: and on careful inspection by DF is rather bumpier too :rofl: All is GREAT in camp samba!! Reedy and I managed to trash DF's arse on mario karts too


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy and I managed to trash DF's arse on mario karts too

<-----------Lowers her head in shame at losing quite badly to Samba on Mario Karts :blush::rofl:

does your DH not play it as often as you Kerry?? he was a bit pants bless him :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Ahh Mario Kart eh? I too have said game. Haven't played it for a while though. We are currently playing LittleBigPlanet on the PS3. Do you know it?

So LeeArr is due to do a hpt is she? Ooo how exciting :D


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Ahh Mario Kart eh? I too have said game. Haven't played it for a while though.

Poshie is your mario Kart on the Wii?? if so we'll have to have a BAW championship with me, you & kerry x Although I'll warn you Kerry is very good x


----------



## Poshie

It is indeed the Wii Mario Kart. I've got a steering wheel and everything! It's a good crack isn't it :) We have a choice of a Wii, XBox 360 and a PS3. We're quite into our video games!

Are you talking about an online game? How cool would that be?! ;D


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :)


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Are you talking about an online game? How cool would that be?! ;D

Yeah, we'll have to sort out a day & time x 

Hiy Nicky how are you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Nicky!!

Thanks Reedy!! DF is RUBBISH at mario karts he rarely plays!! Are you still up for wednesday?? Poshie are you free too???


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Morning Nicky!!
> 
> Thanks Reedy!! DF is RUBBISH at mario karts he rarely plays!! Are you still up for wednesday?? Poshie are you free too???

yeah wednesday sounds good to me x same time??


----------



## Poshie

should be okay for me. What time and how does it work - I've not tried it online before! I guess I just select the online option and name myself Poshie so you know who I am?!

PS. Morning Nicky :)


----------



## NickyT75

Im great Reedy :) full of PMA again today! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Yep all cool by me!

poshie - We need your license number if you PM it to me and reedy we can set up a room!! 

Nicky - PMA all the way baby!! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> poshie - We need your license number if you PM it to me and reedy we can set up a room!!

:saywhat: ?? Licence number?? Room?? Me never played Wii online before!


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Im great Reedy :) full of PMA again today! x

Good to hear it Nicky x


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> poshie - We need your license number if you PM it to me and reedy we can set up a room!!
> 
> :saywhat: ?? Licence number?? Room?? Me never played Wii online before!Click to expand...

I cant remember how you do it x when you play on mario kart (doesnt have to be online) you have to create a license your number will be on there x


----------



## Poshie

Doesn't ring any bells. I will have to check it out tonight!


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - let me know how you get on!


----------



## buffycat

i know i know......i'm totally rubbish...:hugs:

i'm letting work rule my life....so not good! :gun:

how are you all....have i missed anything????!

:yipee:


----------



## Poshie

will do :) It would be funny if we could have a race together. 

The *BnB Grand Prix *:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Buffy :hi:

Hows it goin hun? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Buffycat!! 

Lovely to see you!! Ive got sore nips!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Buffy x


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky :wave:

i'm ok....bit more cheery today.....though my grandad is in hospital....hopefully nothing serious.....

how about you....? how's thing with work now?


----------



## buffycat

thanks for that snippet of information Kerry!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
do you think it is a good sign thoug?!?!:D

hi Reedy! :hi: glad to see you've still got the pma going on!


----------



## Poshie

Just in case you didn't know (lol), Samba has sore @@ !! Got to be a positive sign hasn't it :)


----------



## buffycat

hey Poshie.....nice use of keyboard characters!!!!!

i'll keep my fingers crossed for her!

you need to get a signature Poshie!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hope your grandad is ok. Get well dust to him :dust: :dust: 

Yes it is great news about sore nip nips!! 

Everyone is getting there :bfp: within the next 4 weeks!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hope your Grandad is ok Buffy x 

I agree with Buffy, Poshie you need a signature x


----------



## Poshie

Yeah, sorry to hear about your grandad, hope he gets out of H soon.

Oh I don't know how to get a signature or ticker or anything! I'm too lazy!


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - You can have my spam picture if you want!!


----------



## buffycat

thanks all....no-one at work knows as they all miserable g!ts......

and Kerry....no pressure then....'everyone is getting their bfp within the next 4 weeks'!

eek.......for me....well guess i will know more tomorrow.......


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> poshie - You can have my spam picture if you want!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Thats an offer you cant refuse x


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls we have 2 girls MIA atm Wheres Leah and wheres Owo??


----------



## Poshie

Ahh how sweet Samba, my very own SPAM picture....!

I should seriously make the effort and look at how I do all that shouldn't I girls ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy - Are you know late??? 

<-- Samba is super excited now!!


----------



## Poshie

what's the latest - bring me up to date! Who's testing when and for what and how ?!

PS. I'll struggle to make the 4 week deadline Samba as I won't quite be ttc'ing then! I'll need a week's grace at least


----------



## buffycat

don't think i am late.....my cycle seems to have gone from 29 days to 34.....so today is 34......we did get lots of :sex: at the right sort of time......but had stomach ache last night too.....so not holding my breath this month......

sigh......


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - 

Heres the link for a ticker https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php?ticker_type=0 

Then you cut and paste the link that is for message boards starts into the signature section..... hope that helps


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat said:


> don't think i am late.....my cycle seems to have gone from 29 days to 34.....so today is 34......we did get lots of :sex: at the right sort of time......but had stomach ache last night too.....so not holding my breath this month......
> 
> sigh......


I hope its just your body teasing :dust:

Poshie - Grace Granted! Btw Im not normally such a pushover :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> [
> 
> Poshie - Grace Granted! Btw Im not normally such a pushover :rofl:

:rofl: Why thank you O'Samba, I am humbled by your overwhelming generosity! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Poshie - Grace Granted! Btw Im not normally such a pushover :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Why thank you O'Samba, I am humbled by your overwhelming generosity! :DClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: There was nearly cherry pop all over my pc!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Poshie - Grace Granted! Btw Im not normally such a pushover :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Why thank you O'Samba, I am humbled by your overwhelming generosity! :DClick to expand...

She wont be so kind when she's chucking red shells at you on mario 2moro :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Poshie - Grace Granted! Btw Im not normally such a pushover :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Why thank you O'Samba, I am humbled by your overwhelming generosity! :DClick to expand...
> 
> She wont be so kind when she's chucking red shells at you on mario 2moro :rofl:Click to expand...

:wohoo: Im so excited!!


----------



## Poshie

* BRING IT ON !! *

:gun:

Done ticker thingy, but will it work! .........


----------



## buffycat

yay - nice one Poshie!!!!

:yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Kool and the Gang.

Well I'm off home now to get some lunch and do my opk of course. I'll let you know the results of both these activities soon!

:D


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: whats happening, how is everyone today?


----------



## Poshie

Well, it's been quite eventful here this morning.

Samba has sore @@

Me, Samba and Reedy are going to have a BnB Wii Kart Grand Prix tomorrow night.

I have finally got a ticker........:D

How's things with you?


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: love the ticker!!! 

Im 'supposed' to be testing on the 19th but............... Im crap and will probably end up testing tomorrow!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey daisy!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Poshie - Grace Granted! Btw Im not normally such a pushover :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Why thank you O'Samba, I am humbled by your overwhelming generosity! :DClick to expand...
> 
> She wont be so kind when she's chucking red shells at you on mario 2moro :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: Im so excited!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

It's Veteran's Day here in the US. But yeah, we're all still working. I'm waiting for everyone to get out of the conference room so I can get some breakfast. I don't want to talk to anyone, just want to get a free breakfast....:rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Daisy! :wave:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nothing going on here, i'm waiting for the eggie to be released, i have been storing up my sperm back in anticiaption for it's arrival.


----------



## Reedy

Hi Daisy x 

My old driving instructor has just come in to work bcus he taught 5 of us x I havent seen him in about 3 years x


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris....it's Armistice day here too......hope you have a yummy breakfast....!


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes I know it doesnt take much to get me excited!!! DF is a lucky man :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Enjoy your breakfast Chris x What are you having? x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Everyone seems to be having eventful days, mine is boring


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Buffy

Ladies I'm feeling optimistic about this month - I mean we've only :sex: twice so far, but I KNOW I'm right smack in the middle of ovulation, based on CM and ovary pain. Nips are a bit sore this morning so I think I have just ovulated or will be very shortly, so let's hope we'll catch the eggy!

Looks like I'm back to a 30 day cycle this month. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Yes I know it doesnt take much to get me excited!!! DF is a lucky man :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Enjoy your breakfast Chris x What are you having? x

No idea, still waiting for everyone to leave the conference room. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya chris :wave: oooooh breakfast yummy

Did everyone do the minutes silence


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Thanks Buffy
> 
> Ladies I'm feeling optimistic about this month - I mean we've only :sex: twice so far, but I KNOW I'm right smack in the middle of ovulation, based on CM and ovary pain. Nips are a bit sore this morning so I think I have just ovulated or will be very shortly, so let's hope we'll catch the eggy!
> 
> Looks like I'm back to a 30 day cycle this month. :dohh: :dohh:

Good Luck Chris x me, you & Daisy should be testing around the same time x


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Did everyone do the minutes silence

I did x


----------



## Reedy

Thought the mods would have been round by now to put our thread into November 

Pointless post I know :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Pointless posts are good :rofl: I was thinking the same thing actually.


----------



## DaisyDuke

THe only thing is while ur all testing AF will be at my house, i never even get to enjoy a 2ww mine is a week and a bit wait :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - AF WILL not be at your house!!

Chris - Nice well timed jiggy jiggy sessions loving it!!!


----------



## Chris77

Shhhhhhhhh don't draw attention to the mods - I think my siggie is too big and don't want to get into trouble. :blush: :rofl: :rofl:

<~~~~naughty girl


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> THe only thing is while ur all testing AF will be at my house, i never even get to enjoy a 2ww mine is a week and a bit wait :rofl:

Daisy tut tut tut x what happened to PMA what you meant to have said was 'The only thing is while ur all testing, I'll have already got my :bfp: a few days before'


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> daisy - AF WILL not be at your house!!
> 
> Chris - Nice well timed jiggy jiggy sessions loving it!!!

Thanks Samba, let's hope - we had to have caught that eggy!! :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

I know Reedy, just when it think about it and every talks about 2ww and not getting :bfp: till at least 9dpo, well for me af is already here, so how will it happen?


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - You have your AF???


----------



## DaisyDuke

No cos i havent ovulated but af gets me before people get a :bfp:


----------



## Sambatiki

Not this time!! I hope youre not doubting my physcic abilities??? :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

No of course not, can i test them? What am i having for lunch? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: 

Something really nice???


----------



## DaisyDuke

I can't decide if to have soup, or be naughty and eat jumk and have a pot noodle?


----------



## Chris77

I have Manicotti and a meatball for lunch leftover from the dinner I made last night. :happydance: 3 more hours until I can eat it. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

have soup!!! Its good for you and nice too!! 

Im going into town shortly and going to have a boots shapers double chocolate!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm having a pot noodle :rofl: i gave into temptation, i wish i had made soup now, not liking the smell :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Everyone go add the Hatchlings application on facebook and add to your profile so I can search for eggs. :rofl: :rofl:

We're in a hiring freeze so I'm going to be very bored today and until further notice. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

So do you like my ticker?

Good news is, I just got a +OPK :) Although this little eggy will be making a lonely trip downwards this month. Next month though little eggy will hopefully have some company!

So it sounds like there are 3 of you due to test soon then, how exciting :D

PS. In other news: I had a tuna melt toasted sandwich for luncheon.


----------



## Chris77

I hope you're all busy adding Hatchlings. :trouble: :trouble: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

would if i could get on facebook from work.......i just get a red 'you are being monitored' error message!

just had my lunch....leek and potato soup.....nice and warm as it is really cold here at the moment...

oh, and i lost another pound this week at fat world.....just 26lbs to go! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Oh that blows monkey dick! :growlmad:

Your lunch sounds yummy!! Love potato leek!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> oh, and i lost another pound this week at fat world.....just 26lbs to go! :yipee:

Well done Buffy x


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Oh that blows monkey dick! :growlmad:

Wha??? That brought a horrible image to my mind Chris!

Well done on the weight loss Buffy. Just out of interest how many of you lot are trying to lose weight and is it for ttc reasons or something else?


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh that blows monkey dick! :growlmad:
> 
> Wha??? That brought a horrible image to my mind Chris!
> 
> Well done on the weight loss Buffy. Just out of interest how many of you lot are trying to lose weight and is it for ttc reasons or something else?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Sorry it's a phrase my SIL uses all the time and it kinda stuck. :rofl:

Way to go on the weight loss Buffy! :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

re weight loss.....partly for ttc (as i don't wnat to be a massive blob!) but also because i shouldn't have put it on in the first place (!) and because i need to lose it in the hope that it will help reduce my arthritis symptoms.....fingers crossed!


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> *Just out of interest how many of you lot are trying to lose weight and is it for ttc reasons or something else*?

I should try & lose weight :blush: but havent got the will power to do it x I am slightly over weight for my height (I'm only a diddy 5ft 1) I try to eat healthy but its hard to resist things sometimes x I'm hoping i'll do much better when I get my wii fit :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I really really need to lose weight too. :blush: Good Lord I'm gonna be over 200 pounds when I get preggers. :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

losing weight is difficult.....and the only way that i am doing it is because i have willpower at the moment....without that there isn't much point.

am just hoping that my boobs will shrink in size as well.....!


----------



## Poshie

do you like my ticker? Did you miss my post at the top of the page (or maybe you have no comment)? I got a +opk today :)

Buffy - yeah massive blob would be bad wouldn't it!

I don't need to lose weight but I have started jogging (twice a week) just for general fitness improvement. I only started last week and tonight will be my 3rd jog. Only a mile to start with, so nothing heart breaking.


----------



## Chris77

Love the ticker Posh :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Losing weight is even more difficult for me due to the medication that I'm on. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Motivation and will power are major things aren&#8217;t they. I needed (and still do) plenty of it to get through quitting smoking (clean since 1 Sept) and start jogging regime (early days yet!). Some people struggle more than others when it comes to will power, for sure. I have no will power for refusing sweet things, I love cakes, sweets and the like. Can&#8217;t see me ever cutting down on those.

Or there can be other reasons (like you Chris) where people find it more difficult to do :(


----------



## Reedy

sorry poshie x 
Love the ticker & fab news on the +OPK x


----------



## Poshie

My 3 monthly cycle report since coming off the pill on 2 Sept:-

Sept = 28 day cycle +opk - CD 13
Oct = 24 day cycle +opk - CD 12
Nov = 27?(tbc)day cycle +opk - CD 15

So not looking too bad I guess, what do you think girls?


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> My 3 monthly cycle report since coming off the pill on 2 Sept:-
> 
> Sept = 28 day cycle +opk - CD 13
> Oct = 24 day cycle +opk - CD 12
> Nov = 27?(tbc)day cycle +opk - CD 15
> 
> So not looking too bad I guess, what do you think girls?

Looks good poshie, nice & consistent x


----------



## Chris77

I second that, looks realy good Poshie.


----------



## Chris77

Crap, our power is about to shut down for a few minutes. Be back when it's back up.


----------



## Reedy

Where's Lea today? x


----------



## Chris77

Lea has the day off work today.


----------



## NickyT75

Lucky thing!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm bored :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have some friends coming over on saturday what shall i cook, im making my strawberry chesscake for desert. I want something simple that i can do most the work for before they arrive, so i can just sit and drink :wine:


----------



## buffycat

Poshie.....wish my cycle was like that! i was always at 29 days, and now i'm at 34 - how bizarre!

well done for getting to grips with opks before ttc though.....maybe i should have done that! :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

DaisyDuke said:


> I have some friends coming over on saturday what shall i cook, im making my strawberry chesscake for desert.


ooh, that does sound good! i make a pretty good chocolate cheescake.....and apart from the chocolate, double cream and biscuits, it isn't too fattening!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: not sure i can just serve cheescake tho :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm bored too!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I have some friends coming over on saturday what shall i cook, im making my strawberry chesscake for desert.
> 
> 
> ooh, that does sound good! i make a pretty good chocolate cheescake.....and apart from the chocolate, double cream and biscuits, it isn't too fattening!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Thats my kind of cheesecake :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I really don't see the problem with cheesecake for pudding, cheesecake for mains. Just do different cheesecakes, eg. one strawberry, one vanilla.

Yum yum yum :D

Thanks for your positive comments girls. I was quite pleased with my cycle considering I was on the bcp for so long. I was convinced (before I started) that my af would never come. I will definitely be using opks when I ttc.


----------



## Reedy

where did you get your opks from poshie?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ur right :rofl: i would love it


----------



## Poshie

I get them from Tesco at £20 a time for 7 sticks. They are clearblue digis and I do like them. I know they are expensive but so far I've only used 1 pack so it's not that bad. As the months go by though, that option may be too expensive!


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie you should go to access diagnostics online they sell OPK's & HPT's really cheap if you buy them in bulk :)


----------



## buffycat

wow, that is pricey!

i get mine off ebay......50 for 10 quid i think. They are the sort that you have to 'dip' though, which means that you have wait for a cup of wee to reach room temperature!!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Its really fast delivery too :)


----------



## Poshie

Are they digi though? I like my digi smiley faces &#61514;


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> wow, that is pricey!
> 
> i get mine off ebay......50 for 10 quid i think. They are the sort that you have to 'dip' though, which means that you have wait for a cup of wee to reach room temperature!!!! :rofl:

You dont have to wait Buffy - it just means the tests need to be stored at room temperature (coz they were designed for use in laboratories so could be in chilled environments)


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> Are they digi though? I like my digi smiley faces &#61514;

Im pretty sure they do digi ones?

But there's no point paying the extra money in my opinion


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - FAB news that you have OV'd!!! When I get my :bfp: you can have my spare OPK's.... Used too :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

You&#8217;re probably right about the no need for digi Nicky, I&#8217;ve just got a bit of a thing about them. It&#8217;s interesting because as well as a smiley face, I check the test stick lines too. I guess I just worry with cheap ones that they may not be as effective.


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Ive only ever used internet cheapies and found them fine


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - FAB news that you have OV'd!!! When I get my :bfp: you can have my spare OPK's.... Used too :rofl:

Another massively generous offer from you Samba, what can I say!

The only trouble I foresee is I won't have enough storage space for your used opks, thanks anyway though :D

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

The Advanced LH are the ones I use 
you can buy 40 tests for £19.99
50 for £24.99 or 
120 for £45.99 but you also get 10 x free ultra early 10miu pregnancy tests with this amount 

"Recommended by a friend" ~ the commonest reason given for buying this branded ovulation test, and what better advertising could we ask for !

When accuracy matters ~ Advanced LH Home Ovulation Tests

High quality, high performance, easy to use.

Market leading sensitivity.

THE ONLY HOME OVULATION TEST OFFERING BATCH CERTIFIED 99.98% ACCURACY LEVELS, the highest accuracy of any home ovulation prediction test available.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm the same as samba but they r upsetting me this month as no line yet :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: look at me....! you'd think I got flippin commision for selling them or something! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I was about to ask who it is you actually work for Nicky!

Thanks for the advice all. I will certainly consider that option when the time comes :)


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - Ive only ever used internet cheapies and found them fine

Me too! Although I have used the clear blue's and whatnot from the stores, way too damn pricey - $14 for only 7! Insane!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: yep.... you sussed it poshie!

I work selling OPK's / HPT's / pre seed etc ect....

My entire last months wages were paid for by Kerry's POAS habit (thanks Samba ;) ) :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

When I get my :bfp: in a couple of weeks, I'm donating my OPK's and HPT's. I still have about 60 of them. :D


----------



## Poshie

Well you know what that means Chris? It means youd better get that bfp very soon, so then you can donate your opks to me! ;)


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Well you know what that means Chris? It means youd better get that bfp very soon, so then you can donate your opks to me! ;)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies I posted a question in the TTC forum.


----------



## Poshie

Ive just had a look and cant see a post by you Chris!


----------



## Poshie

I've spotted it now!


----------



## Chris77

:D


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> :rofl: yep.... you sussed it poshie!
> 
> I work selling OPK's / HPT's / pre seed etc ect....
> 
> My entire last months wages were paid for by Kerry's POAS habit (thanks Samba ;) ) :rofl:

Yes I am now homeless living on the streets :cry:

Poshie - Seriously though if I have any OPK's left when I get my :bfp: I'll send you what I have


----------



## Poshie

Thank you sweeite, that's very kind :)

Thanks for a stimulating day today ladies. I expect to start hearing some test results very soon!

Take care now x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Poshie :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie x


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Poshie

Right girlies Im off too shortly...... But 'I'll be back!'


----------



## Reedy

Bye Kerry x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :wave: See you later - I'll still be here!


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm off too hope you all have lovely evenings speak to you all 2moro x x x x Much love x x x


----------



## LeaArr

G'day ladies. Sorry I am late. Like Chris said, I have today off from work, so I was taking advantage of having the time off to run some errands. Husband is making "meat muffins" today. Corn muffins with a chunk of sausage in the middle. Yummy. 

I had a strange moment yesterday. I made my favorite supper, and I didn't like it. It didn't taste right. I asked husband if it tasted off to him, and he told me it was fine, probably the best i've made in a while. 

Did a test cause that just seemed too strange. :bfn: I guess I'm just sick.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Right I'm off too hope you all have lovely evenings speak to you all 2moro x x x x Much love x x x

Have a good evening Reedy.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, that happens to me too sometimes, when foods just tastes 'off'.

Those meat muffins sounds yummy!


----------



## LeaArr

Husband said if you want one, you should come over!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Husband said if you want one, you should come over!

:rofl::rofl: Hmmm...I wonder how long it would take to drive to Calgary? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Calgary, wasn't that the host city for one of the winter olympics?


----------



## LeaArr

Yes, '88. Husband said that it would take several days to drive here from New York. He also said that he would make a new batch if you were to actually drive here. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Yes, '88. Husband said that it would take several days to drive here from New York. He also said that he would make a new batch if you were to actually drive here. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:

Have you gone to the olympic site?? Is alot of things still there from the olympics?


----------



## LeaArr

It's still all there. I have only been there once for a halloween thing. I haven't actually been skiing there, but I know loads of people who do go there. they have man made snow machines so when the weather is wonky, there is still good ski conditions. If you come out here, for the meat muffins of course :rofl:, I will take you to the ski hill and the Olympic oval.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> It's still all there. I have only been there once for a halloween thing. I haven't actually been skiing there, but I know loads of people who do go there. they have man made snow machines so when the weather is wonky, there is still good ski conditions. If you come out here, for the meat muffins of course :rofl:, I will take you to the ski hill and the Olympic oval.

:rofl::rofl: Sounds good! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

vibemorningshow.com

Page 34, #1721. VOTE!!

Thanks


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey girls just popping in briefly 

Lea - Sorry you got a :bfn: Could be too early yet :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

I am refusing to get my hopes up. Thank you for the :dust: though. I forgot to take a piccie of it for the BFN thread. oopsie! :rofl: I could dig it out of the trash and get a pic, but I am not that motivated. :rofl:

If AF doesn't show up by Friday, I will have another good :bfn: to add to that thread. :rofl:

I am not really good with the PMA lately. I have a BIG PMA for the rest of you though!! I want to be a BAW "auntie"


----------



## Sambatiki

awww lea. I suppose its hard to get your hopes up when technically not ttc :hug:. Hope that an accident happens soon for you.

Well Im officially the last Team Kokopelli TTC'er that isnt up the duff yet :cry: So happy for pux yet still feel abit green iykwim


----------



## LeaArr

:hug: Yeah, I know. It'll happen. You will have your Leo baby. This is your month. I can feel it.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Well Im officially the last Team Kokopelli TTC'er that isnt up the duff yet :cry: So happy for pux yet still feel abit green iykwim

Kerry - :hugs: :hugs:x tea, Kokopelli? can anyone join or is it for a certsin cycle?? Because I could always come & keep you company in there, that way you wont be the only one left :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I am saying that Team Kokopelli needs to recruit. You should join.


----------



## Sambatiki

I started a united front!!! Team KOKOPELLI & BAW LADIES!!!


----------



## LeaArr

that's evolution for ya!


----------



## Reedy

wahoo :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Your up late... you ok??


----------



## Reedy

Yeah I'm ok thanks Kerry x DH isnt here is he so bored x but know bnb & baw always makes me feel better


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - :hug: Its rubbish when partners are away. My DF is fast asleep :rofl: All this BNB gets a bit much for him.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - :hug: Its rubbish when partners are away. My DF is fast asleep :rofl: All this BNB gets a bit much for him.

aw bless him x lol 
yeah it is pants when they are away but its his last night tonight so will be back home 2moro x


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: then mario karts!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> :wohoo: then mario karts!!!

Yep :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm searching Nintend DS games at the minute x


----------



## Sambatiki

Right girlies Im off to bedfordshire. Sweet sleeps and mind the bed bugs dont bite!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

good night!!


----------



## Poshie

How are we today? It's a fine sunny morning here in Sussex :)

I probably won't be around quite as much as yesterday as it's more awkward today if you know what I mean.

Don't forget to update me on any test results please!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Poshie

Morning everyone else :) x


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x

DH is home now for 3 weeks :happydance:
so we can have an early night :winkwink: :rofl: I need a proper nights sleep I feel so tired :sleep:

Poshie you still up for Mario tonight? x Have you worked out how to do it? x


----------



## Poshie

things are looking very positive for you Nicky (over in your journal) when are you due to test?

Morning Reedy. I didn't get a chance to look up the Mario Kart last night in the end! I'm sure it won't be a problem though. What time is planned? Tonight may be tricky, but I'll confirm this later. :)


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> What time is planned?

8.30pm x 

Nicky I want to see the postive signs Poshie speaks of x *pops over to Nicky's journal x


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girlies!!! 

Glad everyone is well!!

Reedy - https://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq4/romo224/red-bull.jpg For you hun

Im so proud........... I DID NOT have relations with a HPT this morning!!


----------



## NickyT75

*pats Kerry on back* well done girl im so proud of you :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> things are looking very positive for you Nicky (over in your journal) when are you due to test?

Im not due to test until the 18th but I must admit the thought crossed my mind to test this morning! :dohh: :rofl:

I know its waaaay to early for a :bfp: but I was soooo excited when my temp went back up - coz now im pretty sure I have an implantation dip :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Im so excited for you!! caught up on your journo and posted there too!! :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

It's definitely looking good Nicky, that's great news! x

Morning Samba. Well done indeed on the lack of poas behaviour today. When are you officially due to test?


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....well done.....i was thinking about getting you booked in with a quack due to your addiction! :rofl:

Nicky.....hold on tight a little longer (easier said than done).....and i'm keeping everything crossed for you! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Hiya :wave:

I dont know what youre talking about Nicky nearly tested too ans shes the same :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

How are you doing today? :D


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Buffy - Hiya :wave:
> 
> I dont know what youre talking about Nicky nearly tested too ans shes the same :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: hey.... dont start bringing me into this! :rofl:


----------



## lola

Morning everyone!

Well done Kerry and Nicky for resisting the urge!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Buffy x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lola :hi:

Thanks for your encouragement in my journo :hugs: x


----------



## lola

I'm so excited for everyone I think Santa's been listening to the BFP for Christmas requests :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Well Im officially the last Team Kokopelli TTC'er that isnt up the duff yet :cry: So happy for pux yet still feel abit green iykwim

:hug: can't believe you are the last one left :hugs:

There's hardly anyone left in My Team Pingu thread now either so it's lucky we'll both be getting our :bfp:'s this month isn't it? :happydance: x


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm still in team pingu Nicky but i don't visit so often now :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - test date same as nicky's 18th. But you know what Im like!! :rofl:

Nicky - Yes :bfp:'s this cycle for us!! But cant help feeling a little left behind :cry:!!


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Buffy - Hiya :wave:
> 
> I dont know what youre talking about Nicky nearly tested too ans shes the same :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: hey.... dont start bringing me into this! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Don't worry Samba dont think i even get an egg this month now :hissy:


----------



## lola

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Well Im officially the last Team Kokopelli TTC'er that isnt up the duff yet :cry: So happy for pux yet still feel abit green iykwim
> 
> :hug: can't believe you are the last one left :hugs:
> 
> There's hardly anyone left in My Team Pingu thread now either so it's lucky we'll both be getting our :bfp:'s this month isn't it? :happydance: xClick to expand...

:hugs: Kerry just think, this means you are definitely next in line! no questions you will get your lovely BFP!

Nicky, your totally right :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - https://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq4/romo224/red-bull.jpg For you hun
> 
> Im so proud........... I DID NOT have relations with a HPT this morning!!

Thanks for that Kerry perked me up a treat :rofl:
well done for resisting temptation x 
you too Nicky x 

Morning Lola Buffy & Daisy x


----------



## buffycat

oh for a lovely bfp.........

hi Poshie :wave:

tell me, what is Team Pingu? i have to know as i a major fan of Pingu (stems back to uni days!)


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: look at my siggy, were in the groups section. X


----------



## Poshie

it's all very exciting here with all this positivity :) 

I guess I'll be looking for a team soon (is that what you do when you move over to ttc, I'm not sure?). Do you join up with cycle buddies?


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hope you're all well this morning
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

U can join any team not everyone does, but i'm sure u will be welcome everywhere. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Youre egg is coming tonight!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - we have a BAW & Kokopelli cycle buds if you want to join us


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> poshie - we have a BAW & Kokopelli cycle buds if you want to join us

I joined this one yesterday :happydance:
I just need a sig though now x


----------



## Poshie

Nice one. Well I think I will join you guys if that's okay, but not until I am officially TTC'ing - just a few weeks to go ! 

:o


----------



## Reedy

Poshie when are you officially ttc then?? x have you got a date x


----------



## Poshie

My official ttc is technically after my next af which is due towards the end of this month (fingers crossed). So it will be mid December (assuming I will ov then) when we ditch the bc to be a bit more precise!


----------



## Sambatiki

ella - How are you??


----------



## Reedy

Just bought a new game for my Nintendo DS :happydance: lots of little mini games should keep me entertained :dance:


----------



## Poshie

so how are you Ella? Any progress to report on the Habitat job?


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - That should keep you busy for a while!! Thinking about tonight shall we make it slightly earlier as The Commander is on!! The last one need to see who did it


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - That should keep you busy for a while!! Thinking about tonight shall we make it slightly earlier as The Commander is on!! The last one need to see who did it

Not a problem hun what time is best for you? x 


Hi Ella hows the job hunting going


----------



## Poshie

you missed it Reedy, I responded to your question on ttc at the bottom of page 406 :)

What is the game called you got?

I have recently got the next Apollo Justice trials and tribulations game for the DS. I quite enjoy the series.

We are playing LittleBigPlanet pretty much every night now.

Thinking about it, I may have to postpone my Wii meet as we have Heroes to watch tonight (forgot)!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Is 8pm ok??? Thanks have you been watching it??? Its really good!


----------



## Reedy

kerry 8pm is fine & no havent been watching the commander x 

Poshie x I saw your post thank you x 
the new game I got is called 'More Touchmaster'
my sister is playing the apollo justice game x I havent got the patience with them lol x


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - :wohoo: GAME ON!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - :wohoo: GAME ON!!

Bring it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Feeling VERY good about this month! :happydance:

This is very strange and also TMI but I promise it has a purpose.......when we :sex: DH came really quickly, or at least, alot quicker than normal. He said that I felt different, like really hot inside that got him really excited. Very strange - hopefully that meant that my who-ha's condition was VERY favorable for the :spermy:'s :rofl: :rofl


----------



## lola

Hey Chris:hi:

Loving the PMA! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hey Chris sounds fab, love it :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Daisy 

Lola, how you been hun?


----------



## lola

Girls I just wanted to share that I have just eaten Mc Donalds, I am now polishing off an apple pie, and I still have my PJ's on! :rofl:

I'm so very wrong! :blush:


----------



## lola

great today thanks Chris!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Not fair, did u got to get mc donalds in ur pj's?


----------



## buffycat

lola!

i am soooo jealous now....i have been stuck at work all day, with only my weight-watchers spaghetti and fruit salad for company....:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: I love love love McDonald's!!!! You can tell that by my pant size. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> lola!
> 
> i am soooo jealous now....i have been stuck at work all day, with only my weight-watchers spaghetti and fruit salad for company....:hissy::hissy::hissy:

:hugs: Don't worry my lunch in a few hours aint all that exciting either. It's a Healthy Choice Terikay (can't spell today) Chicken, oh yummy....that'll fill maybe a tiny portion of my belly! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Thats fab news!! DF said that when I come it feels like his knob is getting a kiss!!


----------



## Chris77

lol Samba - no I didn't come...never do during intercourse. :blush: I just felt different to him he said. :shrug:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> chris - Thats fab news!! DF said that when I come it feels like his knob is getting a kiss!!

:rofl::rofl:

Hi Chris


----------



## Sambatiki

WHAT :blush: its true!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Lol @ all the sex talk in here!

Reedy - I've got that game too x


----------



## NickyT75

FX for you Chris! must be a good sign if DH noticed something was different :) x


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Sorry for starting the sex talk. :blush: But it's true, I NEVER orgasm during intercourse! DH always takes care of me first. :blush: Except these past 3 nights, I went after so hopefully that'll draw more :spermy:'s in. :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> :rofl: Sorry for starting the sex talk. :blush: But it's true, I NEVER orgasm during intercourse! DH always takes care of me first. :blush: Except these past 3 nights, I went after so hopefully that'll draw more :spermy:'s in. :blush: :rofl:

I'm the same Chris x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Reedy - I've got that game too x

the 'more touchmaster' game?? is it any good or have I just wasted £15 :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Sorry for starting the sex talk. :blush: But it's true, I NEVER orgasm during intercourse! DH always takes care of me first. :blush: Except these past 3 nights, I went after so hopefully that'll draw more :spermy:'s in. :blush: :rofl:
> 
> I'm the same Chris xClick to expand...

Oh good, I thought I was the only one. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just tucking into my soup, boring..............


----------



## Poshie

that touchmaster game (sounds a bit dodgy doesn't it!!) ;) 

If you like puzzle type games, I recommend the Professor Layton and the Curious Village which is no. 1 in the DS Charts. I played it a while ago and enjoyed it alot.

I also enjoy Viva Pinata on the xbox360 - a cute fun game.

I'm stuffed. I had a baguette with red leicester cheese, red onion and salad and it was lush. Also picked up a grape and raspberry juice from M&S and a choc fudge bar! Yum :o


PS. Afternoon Chris. Another positive bunny, that's what I like to hear! :D


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> If you like puzzle type games, I recommend the Professor Layton and the Curious Village which is no. 1 in the DS Charts.

I'm getting that for xmas x :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I just had a buttered roll for breakfast...talk about boring!

I have Nintendo DS but I NEVER play it - it's my back up in case my computer goes down. :rofl: :rofl: I am soooooo damn addicted to pogo it isn't funny! DH yells at me. :blush:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I wish i had a buttered roll to dip in what i can only describe as the most boring soup in the world, so boring i cant eat it..........


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> I wish i had a buttered roll to dip in what i can only describe as the most boring soup in the world, so boring i cant eat it..........

what soup is it daisy x 
you cant eat soup without bread & butter x I had soupl monday night with 3 rounds of bread & butter :blush: & I wonder why I'm over weight :dohh::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Its tomato, so boring.............


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm so hungry, i had an apple but its not really filled the hole


----------



## Chris77

I love bread and butter!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Me to anything carby i love it, im having another apple, god im so rock n roll :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Im waiting for the fs nurse to call me with my hsg results............


----------



## Chris77

good luck!


----------



## LeaArr

I know I am still WTT, but I have been a really good girl this year. The only thing I want for Christmas is by :bfp: I promise I will be a good girl all next year if I just get this one little thing,

signed with love,
Lea


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I know I am still WTT, but I have been a really good girl this year. The only thing I want for Christmas is by :bfp: I promise I will be a good girl all next year if I just get this one little thing,
> 
> signed with love,
> Lea

:rofl::rofl:

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lea x 
How was your day off yesterday? x


----------



## Poshie

Good luck Daisy with your hsg results - is that the xray type procedure?

I love bread - bread is great. The smell of crusty white freshly baked breadis one of the nicest smells there is!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Hi Lea x
> How was your day off yesterday? x

it was good. it feels like Monday today which is good and bad :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck with the results Daisy x


----------



## LeaArr

Looks like I'm getting my iPod :(. Good news is though, my cycles seem to be returning to normal. yayayayay :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> Im waiting for the fs nurse to call me with my hsg results............

Good luck Sweets.


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Good luck with the results!!

Lea - I hope santa gets your wish!! Whoever has Lea in ss has got a tall order :rofl:

Im eating a HUGE bag of pretzels £1 from woolies.... yummmy!!! Im practicing eating for 2!! :rofl:

I think Im going through the menopause..... keep getting hot flushes.....


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Can you send babies in the post??? Would social services have a problem with it???


----------



## LeaArr

I'm pretty sure there would be a great many people who would have a problem with it :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - the game is ok - its kept me entertained for a few days 
I like the card games on it :) but Id prefer there to be more mini games as I get bored very easily :dohh:

There is one where you have to spot the differences between 2 pics but its REALLY hard coz the pics are sooooo small :rofl:

I saw online where you could buy compilation cards with like 100 different games on them for around £50 so im thinking of twisting DH's arm to buy me one of those for xmas :) 

£50 seems expensive but when you see how expensive it is for 1 game it actually works out roughly 50p per game :happydance: x


----------



## NickyT75

??? dunno what happened there?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Looks like I'm getting my iPod :(. Good news is though, my cycles seem to be returning to normal. yayayayay :happydance:

:wohoo: 

I'm getting my new phone for my birthday (Dec. 16th) DH promises this time! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Getting my iPod means I am getting a :bfn: I am not too cheerful about it. I would rather have a :bfp: Ah wells, I'm getting an iPod!

w00t about the phone. You are so gonna get spam texted by memememememe!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

hmmmm Can I spam text too!!! 

Lea - You dont know youre getting a :bfn:


----------



## LeaArr

:witch: arrived.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Getting my iPod means I am getting a :bfn: I am not too cheerful about it. I would rather have a :bfp: Ah wells, I'm getting an iPod!
> 
> w00t about the phone. You are so gonna get spam texted by memememememe!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Can't wait! Trying to get the DH to get me the phone BEFORE my b-day but it's not going well. Ugh! He pisses me off sometimes! :growlmad:


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> :witch: arrived.

:dohh: Sorry hunny :hug: :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Lea sorry hun x


----------



## LeaArr

It's all good. It was a long shot anyway. I think Husband would have flipped his lid if I was so I am better off anyway. Happy Husband and iPod. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Seriously girls... im goin straight home to bed in 5 mins! 

Im shattered :sleep: so im having a nap before DH gets home :blush: x


----------



## NickyT75

Bye for now girls xx


----------



## LeaArr

Bye Nicky. Have good naps.


----------



## Reedy

Bye Nicky x thanks for the game review x 

Lea - sorry she got you hun :hugs:

Chris - :happydance: for the new phone x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Getting my iPod means I am getting a :bfn: I am not too cheerful about it. I would rather have a :bfp: Ah wells, I'm getting an iPod!
> 
> w00t about the phone. You are so gonna get spam texted by memememememe!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Can't wait! Trying to get the DH to get me the phone BEFORE my b-day but it's not going well. Ugh! He pisses me off sometimes! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Spamspamspamspam. are you sure you don't want to enjoy your Lea Free time before you get the phone :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sorry the :witch: showed Lea. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Getting my iPod means I am getting a :bfn: I am not too cheerful about it. I would rather have a :bfp: Ah wells, I'm getting an iPod!
> 
> w00t about the phone. You are so gonna get spam texted by memememememe!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Can't wait! Trying to get the DH to get me the phone BEFORE my b-day but it's not going well. Ugh! He pisses me off sometimes! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Spamspamspamspam. are you sure you don't want to enjoy your Lea Free time before you get the phone :rofl:Click to expand...

Nah, I've been DYING to text and shit from my phone! :D


----------



## LeaArr

When the Creator decides it's my time, I will have my baby. Till then I just have to be patient!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Getting my iPod means I am getting a :bfn: I am not too cheerful about it. I would rather have a :bfp: Ah wells, I'm getting an iPod!
> 
> w00t about the phone. You are so gonna get spam texted by memememememe!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Can't wait! Trying to get the DH to get me the phone BEFORE my b-day but it's not going well. Ugh! He pisses me off sometimes! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Spamspamspamspam. are you sure you don't want to enjoy your Lea Free time before you get the phone :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I've been DYING to text and shit from my phone! :DClick to expand...

:rofl: that's fair!!


----------



## Reedy

Chris - Just looking at your Lake George pics on facebook its looks beautiful & the amount of snow you had is fab x we never get snow like that here


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - Just looking at your Lake George pics on facebook its looks beautiful & the amount of snow you had is fab x we never get snow like that here

Thanks, yeah Lake George is my all time favorite place! My parents used to take my brother and I there for vacation every summer, so it holds a very special place in my heart. Lake George is about 3.5 hours from me.


----------



## LeaArr

oh, I will have to check that out tonight.


----------



## Chris77

:headspin:


----------



## Chris77

I have a retreat tomorrow so I won't be on here tomorrow ladies. Every 2 or 3 years the hospital I work for sends us to a retreat for the day. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

That sounds lovely Chris. I sure hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Sambatiki

Right'o Girlies Im offski!! 

Reedy I'll see you at 8ish???


----------



## Reedy

have fun Chris x 

Right I'm off home I'll speak to you all 2moro hope everyone has a good night x x x x x bye x x x x


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Right'o Girlies Im offski!!
> 
> Reedy I'll see you at 8ish???

yeah see you at 8 Kerry x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Lea


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :wave:

I have my mahjongg game tonite. :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Im back girls!

Couldnt sleep :dohh: go figure??!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - hope you enjoy yourself tomorrow - sounds great :)


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Nicky.

<~~~has been wondering during her lunch hour if her egg is fertilized. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - Here's some Implant :dust: for you.


----------



## Chris77

Awwww thanks Lea!! :hugs:

Maybe I'll put a fertility book on my belly - implantation by osmosis. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

that's a PMA if I ever heard one. You will get pregnant!! Like I said, I wanna be a BAW Auntie!!


----------



## NickyT75

<------------------ is happy to report her boobies are hurting without even being touched!! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> <------------------ is happy to report her boobies are hurting without even being touched!! :happydance:

Yay!!

The last couple of cycles I have learned that boobie pain is just part of PMS for me. I kept hoping it was a symptom, but it's only the :witch: for me.

You will get pregnant too. I am spreading my magicz. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - Im sending you implantation vibes too hunny :)

I have plenty of PMA to share around with my bestest buddies :) x


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> <------------------ is happy to report her boobies are hurting without even being touched!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> The last couple of cycles I have learned that boobie pain is just part of PMS for me. I kept hoping it was a symptom, but it's only the :witch: for me.
> 
> You will get pregnant too. I am spreading my magicz. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah I know lots of people get sore boobs when its time of the month but I don't so this is weird for me :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl:
> 
> that's a PMA if I ever heard one. You will get pregnant!! Like I said, I wanna be a BAW Auntie!!

:rofl::rofl: I'm trying to make you a BAW Auntie.... :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm starting to get my PMA back for sure!! I had my epiphany, I feel better. PMA all around!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> <------------------ is happy to report her boobies are hurting without even being touched!! :happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> <------------------ is happy to report her boobies are hurting without even being touched!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> The last couple of cycles I have learned that boobie pain is just part of PMS for me. I kept hoping it was a symptom, but it's only the :witch: for me.
> 
> You will get pregnant too. I am spreading my magicz. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know lots of people get sore boobs when its time of the month but I don't so this is weird for me :happydance:Click to expand...

Double :wohoo: :wohoo:

I'm with Lea, sore boobs are normal for me.


----------



## Chris77

I'm glad you're feeling better Lea! :D


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> <------------------ is happy to report her boobies are hurting without even being touched!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> The last couple of cycles I have learned that boobie pain is just part of PMS for me. I kept hoping it was a symptom, but it's only the :witch: for me.
> 
> You will get pregnant too. I am spreading my magicz. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know lots of people get sore boobs when its time of the month but I don't so this is weird for me :happydance:Click to expand...

I kept joking with Husband that he could have them for a bit cause I was tired of it :rofl:. Even if I could though, I probably wouldn't let him have them cause they would come back more sore than when they left me due to all the playing :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am trying to find UTI test strips, but I am having a bugger of a time with it. Ugh!


----------



## Chris77

did u try amazon.com??


----------



## LeaArr

Hmmm...expensive. ugh.


----------



## buffycat

Nicky....hello!!!

glad to hear that your @@ are hurting........any sign is a good sign in my book!

and Chris......what do you get to do on the retreat....is it like a relaxing spa or something (ooh, i think i need to go to a spa....)


----------



## Chris77

No not quite as good as a spa. Basically, I just get to interact with a bunch of people I don't know while meditating and doing yoga. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

now that sounds lovely...

tomorrow i'll be in a different building.....so instead of getting pissed off with fat guy.....i'll be ranting at some other people.......i guess that is another type of meditation deep down!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

right.....am going to go and plonk myself in front of the tv.......am on call tonight and we have another IT software release....no guesses i'll get stupid phonecalls in the middle of the night i suppose!

hope you enjoy your day tomorrow though Chris........

:wave:
:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Buffy, have a good evening :wave:

Still have 39 minutes left before I leave work. :hissy: Ugh...this day has been very loooooooooooooonnnnnnggg!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

The policy management system we use is down. I can't do anything.


----------



## buffycat

Lea....that definitely means it is time to go home!

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I wish. Got a chance to go through the Avon catalogue though.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone!

Guess what????? 

I feel sick today :sick: woohooooooo!! :yipee: :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

You feel sick Nicky?! Well thats fab news! (how silly would that sound if it wasnt put into context eh?! :rofl: I bet you cant wait to test!! So what are your full list of symptoms to date then? :D


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

Well I dont think I've ever been so pleased to hear that someone is feeling sick & has boobie pain :yipee:
are you testing on tuesday with Kerry or are you testing before that??

Hi Poshie x :hi:


----------



## Poshie

So did you and Samba play Wii last night? Sorry I didn't make it. BUT I have made progress, I have figured out the licence no. thing so I need to let either you or Samba have it, or both, I don't know! 

Nicky's feeling sick, lets PARTY!! 

:happydance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning girlies

Reedy - Thanks for a great game last night!!! 

Nicky - :yipee: Thats FAB news!!! 

Poshie - PM your license number to me then I can add you on!! 

I HAD relations with a HPT today........ :bfn: Suprise suprise!!
No booby pain as such anymore, just tired thats it so not so hopeful anymore


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: well.... let me see..... :rofl:

Ive had an implantation dip @ 6DPO
Heartburn
Tender boobies
Montgomerys tubercles (weird bumps on nips)
Tiredness
Nausea
Needing to get up through the night for a wee
Slight cramps


OMG!! thats flippin loads isnt it???!! I didn't realise there were so many until you asked Poshie :rofl:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry you are only 8DPO!! Step away from the HPT's!! :rofl:

Dont let the PMA slip away hunny :hugs: xx


----------



## Poshie

That is one impressive list you have there Niicky!! I can't wait for the 18th! Are you going to be a good girl and definitely wait til then? (unlike our dear friend Samba who as we know, can't help it as she's an addict)!

PS. I've pm'ed you Samba :D


----------



## NickyT75

I wouldn't even consider testing until 10DPO but even that is early so don't worry babe

I got both my BFP's at 12DPO so I think thats the lucky number for me x


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> Kerry you are only 8DPO!! Step away from the HPT's!! :rofl:
> 
> Dont let the PMA slip away hunny :hugs: xx

I know!! But the PMA was slipping yesterday.... I dont think its going to happen this time. 

Poshie - Got your PM!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

But WHY was the PMA slipping? What&#8217;s happened? A bfn at 8 dpo doesn&#8217;t mean it&#8217;s all over does it. You need to be good like Nicky and WAIT dear girl


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - yeah played mario last night with Kerry, & she whooped my ass good & proper :rofl: she's too good *shakes fist* damn you Kerry Nolan & your super fast car :rofl:

Kerry - what happened in 2 days?? your DH got good :dohh::rofl:
had a fab time thanks hun x 

Nicky - wow lots of postive looking symptoms x :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

So how come Kerry has a superfast car then? Do I need to give Reedy my licence no. too Samba? And do I need her no. too?


----------



## Reedy

she's just good thats all Poshie x I have the same car but Kerry must use Rocket Fuel or something :rofl:

I'll have to write down my number when I get home Poshie x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy & Poshie - I use the bullet bike!! It is good!! My DF was so pleased last night :rofl: I dont know what happened I think he's been secretly practising! So we'll have to practice when theyre away!! :rofl:

Guys I just feel like Im out what little signs I have had arent really there anymore nip nips arent that sore and theres nothing else really...... will keep plodding on though!!


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry :hug:

I know i've been symptom spotting like crazy this month :rofl: but honestly I didn't get 1 single symptom when I was pregnant with Sophie till I was about 6.5wks pregnant so lack of symptoms doesnt mean jack sh*t :hugs:

PMA! PMA! PMA! xx


----------



## Poshie

on Lola's journal, looks like she's got herself a bfp :D

Come on Samba, you are usually the one who has lots of PMA and cheers everyone else up! :hug:

Oh a bike? I'm better at the car racing than the bike. Do you do both or?


----------



## NickyT75

Also - you dont chart your temps.... so you could be missing out on a whole load of signs to get excited about :hugs: its not over by a long chalk yet babe :hugs: xx


----------



## lola

Kerry don't forget I had absolutely zero symptoms and was convinced I was not pg, my BBs are only just staring to show anything, I promise symptom spotting will not give you an answer xxxx PMA PMA PMA PMA XXXX


----------



## Reedy

I've heard so many people say they didnt have any symptoms till about 6 weeks so dont get down hearted just yet Kerry x :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

I f*cking LOVE you guys!!! :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:

Poshie - I always use the bullet bike because you can do wheelies which make you faster!! 

Nicky - Maybe I should temp if it doesnt happen this cycle... I believe that everything happens for a reason. My time will come when its right... could be this month could be next.... who knows.......... Just wish it would bloody hurry up and come :rofl:

:wine: Here's to the no symptom :bfp:!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - I always use the bullet bike because you can do wheelies which make you faster!!

Giving away all your secrets now Kerry :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Should have guessed really.

Bullets are pretty fast things generally aren't they! Still her methods are out the bag. 

Now where did I put that oil slick...............*snigger snigger*


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b227/latinachica91/Cyanide%20and%20Happiness%20Comics/birdplane.png


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry.....i'm sorry it was a bfn.....i'm keeping everything crossed for you though......i really hope that you don't have to wait too much longer.....:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b227/latinachica91/Cyanide%20and%20Happiness%20Comics/birdplane.png

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
I'm going to get the sack one of these days bcus of you :rofl: people know I'm not working when I'm ROFL :rofl:


----------



## lola

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: me too Kerry! I'm pissing myself in a training session :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooops sorry girls!!!! :rofl: I promise that I will be serious from now on hence forth!! :rofl:

Well Im p*ssed off all everyone is talking about is babies babies babies!!! FFS and how one collegue (whom is with child) was SUPRISED that she fell on the first month.......... ARENT YOU THE LUCKY ONE!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> *ooooops sorry girls!!!!  I promise that I will be serious from now on hence forth!! *
> 
> Well Im p*ssed off all everyone is talking about is babies babies babies!!! FFS and how one collegue (whom is with child) was SUPRISED that she fell on the first month.......... ARENT YOU THE LUCKY ONE!!!

noooo, your funnies what makes my working day less boring :rofl:

People can be so inconsiderate sometimes x :hugs: (regarding people talking about babies not you making me laugh)


----------



## NickyT75

Im seriously tired again :sleep:

Can hardly keep my eyes open :sleep:


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Im seriously tired again :sleep:
> 
> Can hardly keep my eyes open :sleep:

:yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

nicky - :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I won't be here today as I have a Retreat to attend to today. I'm early for it as DH and I ride in to work together, so I have about 30 minutes to kill. I hope you're all doing well. I'll stop by everyone's journal tonight and speak to you all tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## lola

Hey Chris!

Lucky you a lovely retreat day!

Kerry please don't stop being naughty it keeps me sane !


----------



## lola

:happydance: Nicky!


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky, Chris and Lola! :wave:

Lola....only just noticed your ticker! congratulations!!!!!! how long have you known for???:yipee:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just popping into say :hi: hope ur all ok :hugs: i'm not hanging around today cos i feel so miserable, don't want to bring everyone down. XXX


----------



## buffycat

Daisy...please stay....we'll try and cheer you up...

what's up though....anything we can help with?


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iKqJWxyDM1U


----------



## lola

Hey Buffy :hi: thanks love, I got my first positive on Sun, but started believeing it properly today :dohh: I have spent a fortune on every test I could get my hands on!

Daisy!!!! DON'T GO STAY WE ARE YOUR FRIENDS YOU CAN BE AS DOWN AS YOU LIKE :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Have a fab day Chris x will miss you around here x 

Daisy - Hope your ok x :hugs: we'll do our best to cheer you up promise x

:juggle::fool::tease:


----------



## buffycat

some of the tests really can be expensive i know! i tend to stock up for 'just in case' whenever they are on offer! when are you going to the docs then? am really excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Guess what girls?

I fell asleep at lunchtime...! :sleep:

Should've been back @ work 14:55 but got woke up by DH phoning me @ 14:50 :dohh:
(lucky for me that he rang coz he didn't know I was at home in bed)

So I rushed back here & managed to only be 4mins late! :happydance: :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

back from lunch. Going in to a 'team meeting' shortly (joy).

Hope you are mangaging to keep you eyes open Nicky!!

I just had a bit of a crisis of confidence girls.....with all the financial turmoil going on I started worrying that maybe we shouldn't/wouldn't be able to ttc in Dec as it will be particulalry bad timing. We bought a house last Nov and have a big mortgage. It's up for renewal Nov 09 and I'm panicking that we won't be able to get another mortgage if I am on maternity leave. :(


----------



## buffycat

Nicky...i am impressed! and only 4mins late too! nic one!

Poshie....i guess that if we all think aouot i there is a reason for all of us to not have a LO......but then.....we need to live our lives, and if a LO is part of that....then i say 'why wait....'and think about all of those people that are really young and have a brood of kids....they seem to cope ok....it's all about the love that you give to the LO....

:hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - I hope that everything with your mortgage goes ok. fx fx 

Chris - Hope you have a fab day!!! 

Had enough today..... So went for a quick :cry: in the toilets :rofl: What am I like!! Feel loads better now though. A good :cry: does the world of good sometimes.


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - I hope that everything with your mortgage goes ok. fx fx
> 
> Chris - Hope you have a fab day!!!
> 
> Had enough today..... So went for a quick :cry: in the toilets :rofl: What am I like!! Feel loads better now though. A good :cry: does the world of good sometimes.

:hug::hug::hug: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - You sleepy head you :hug: Glad you got back in time!! Maybe DH has a sixth sense!! Interesting..........


----------



## Poshie

guys.

I know there is never a "right time", that's true. I just don't want to be in a difficult stressful position worrying about the house if we have our hands full with an LO. Hopefully something will work out - I'm sure plenty of others must have been / are in that situation and haven't lost their house.

:)


----------



## LeaArr

Nicky - I am so stoked for you. I can't wait to see your :bfp:

Kerry - you are right dear, a good cry is better than any therapy I'm sure! There are some days I wish I could just cry stuff out, but sometimes it just doesn't come. Good for you. And for the record, I don't think you are out!! I will give you my extra PMA today!

I hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## NickyT75

I agree with Lea - you are defo not out Kerry :hug: x


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - lucky you having a nap, I could do with one of those x Glad you managed to get back to work without being too late x


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....big cyber :hugs: for you.....

crying really does help sometimes....i just don't like that you were on your own though.....:cry:

Nicky.....are you going to test or 'wait and see'...?


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Had enough today..... So went for a quick :cry: in the toilets :rofl: What am I like!! Feel loads better now though. A good :cry: does the world of good sometimes.

:hug::hugs::hug:

I always feel better after a good cry x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba sorry u feel so sad :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hey Daisy....you feeling ok....we're been worried about you.....:hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Not really buffy :cry: thanks :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> Not really buffy :cry: thanks :hugs:

Oh Daisy whats wrong hun x please let us try & help x :hugs: we dont like to see you so sad x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks lovelies!!! 

I feel loads better now!!! 

Daisy - Shall I come over tonight and we can eat chocolate watch a sad film and :cry: :hug: It all gets too much and soo frustrating doesnt it :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks Samba can't wait. I'm just so fed up and down ttc, waiting for appointments being let down on clomid, not ovualting yet :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Do you think it might just be your womb recovering from the test??? Could be that. :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Do u mean why the egg is late?


----------



## NickyT75

Aww Daisy I really feel for you hun :hugs: wish there was something I could do to help :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Daisy - Do you think it might just be your womb recovering from the test??? Could be that. :hug:

Yeah Kerry is probably right hun

That could well cause delayed ovulation :hugs: x


----------



## DaisyDuke

thanks, why dont u all come over for chocolates a :cry: at a sad film and for those not in the ttw some :wine:


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Yes the late eggy???


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah i think it has scared my eggs away.


----------



## Sambatiki

DaisyDuke said:


> thanks, why dont u all come over for chocolates a :cry: at a sad :film: and for those not in the ttw some :wine:

If you werent so far away Id be there in a flash!! 

What is everyones fave chick flick??

Mines Beaches


----------



## NickyT75

It could work out being a good thing Daisy coz it means your cycle will be a little longer

Both Kerry & I Ov'd late last month so its defo possible to have a late one x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Mines dirty dancing :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah but it wont increase my LP will it


----------



## DaisyDuke

I have to go girls, thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy I've just been looking at your charts & noticed that you didnt Ov till CD17 in September but all your charts show clear ovulation patterns so you havent really got anything to worry about yet babe :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

DaisyDuke said:


> Yeah i think it has scared my eggs away.


Nah I dont think theyre scared.... just waiting to suprise you. eggy will come out soon enough. Perhaps they lost their watches in the wash?? :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> Yeah but it wont increase my LP will it

Are you taking Agnus Castus? or B6 for your LP? 

Dont feel so down babe :hugs: I thought you were upset coz you haven't Ov'd yet :(

I know you have problems with your LP but... one thing at a time eh hun :hugs: x


----------



## buffycat

wish i could help too......all i can offer is a shoulder and a hug....:hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Just come out my meeting to such sadness here on BnB today :(

I think we need group :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

GROUP :hug:!!! 

Daisy - Are you around tonight??


----------



## Reedy

Daisy - I'm so sorry your feeling down about ttc :hug: I would come over too if I didnt live so far away x 

Fave chick flick - Got to be dirty dancing


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: Looks like dirty dancing is the winner!!


----------



## Reedy

Just eating the scrummiest thing ever ..............Cadbury dairy milk buttons yogurt mmmmmmm yummy x 
Chocolate yogurt with chocolate buttons thats heaven in a pot


----------



## Sambatiki

<--- samba is frothing at the mouth!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> <--- samba is frothing at the mouth!! :rofl:

Teach me to be so smug about it I just drop a big bit down my white shirt :dohh: thank god its home time soon :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: :rofl: Have you got a cardie to cover it up??


----------



## Poshie

you guys (you know who you are) mustn't forget to let me know your licence numbers for the BnB Wii Grand Prix! :o


----------



## buffycat

Reedy said:


> Teach me to be so smug about it I just drop a big bit down my white shirt :dohh: thank god its home time soon :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Will PM you mine tonight!!! oooooh exciting stuff


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: :rofl: Have you got a cardie to cover it up??

Nope :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Poshie - Will PM you mine tonight!!! oooooh exciting stuff

Me too if I get chance


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Opppps quick dash to the car then.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - Opppps quick dash to the car then.

I have my coat to go home in just havent got anything to cover it at the minute while I'm still at work :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: oooops!!


----------



## Reedy

why do the last few minutes of work go sooo slow I have 5 minutes till I can go eyt its going by like hours rather than minutes :dohh:

Got a letter yesterday from Robins & Day (Peugeot) about my car saying the date for your car will be.........................TBC :saywhat:
so basically they have wasted paper just to tell me they dont know when I can pick it up


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm offski I'll speak to you all 2moro bye for now x x x x 

oooh hope you all have a good night x x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

thats rubbish reedy!!! Literally! Hope you can collect soon


----------



## Sambatiki

TTFN girlies see you soon!!! 

I pledge to be in a better mood tomorrow!!! :hug: to everyone for being wonderful friends


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but it wont increase my LP will it
> 
> Are you taking Agnus Castus? or B6 for your LP?
> 
> Dont feel so down babe :hugs: I thought you were upset coz you haven't Ov'd yet :(
> 
> I know you have problems with your LP but... one thing at a time eh hun :hugs: xClick to expand...

Yeah taking all them plus maca and epo have been for a good 5 months, i'm back i'm at home now :happydance: gonna have a little drink me thinks :blush:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> TTFN girlies see you soon!!!
> 
> I pledge to be in a better mood tomorrow!!! :hug: to everyone for being wonderful friends

Me to Samba, we will be better tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....of course you will have more PMA....it is Friday tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

evening ladies,

how is everyone??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bit of a poo day babe u?


----------



## NatalieW

oh daisy why???

I'm ok very very tired, felt baby flutter at beginning of week..


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow how exciting :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

thanks.... whats happened with your day?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat 

Yay feeling your baby for the 1st time is the best feeling in the world isnt it?!! im soooo excited for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just having a real down day about them saying i cant have clomid, i cant see how i will ever get pregnant. Plus i haven't ovulated.


----------



## NatalieW

:hugs: daisy... can you get a second opinion?


----------



## NatalieW

Hi nicky!!!

How are you?


----------



## DaisyDuke

I think that's the plan if he doesn't play ball on the 10th i'm gonna pay for a 2nd opinion. X


----------



## NatalieW

good, don't let them beat you daisy!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im great Nat Thanx :)

Shouldnt really say this but I think I might be pregnant :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Hope I havent just jinxed myself by saying that!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I really hope so babe :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

what makes you think that?? That will be excellent if you where?!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Look at her chart, she has an implantation dip :dance: So cool.


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> :rofl: well.... let me see..... :rofl:
> 
> Ive had an implantation dip @ 6DPO
> Heartburn
> Tender boobies
> Montgomerys tubercles (weird bumps on nips)
> Tiredness
> Nausea
> Needing to get up through the night for a wee
> Slight cramps
> 
> 
> OMG!! thats flippin loads isnt it???!! I didn't realise there were so many until you asked Poshie :rofl:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


This is the reason Nat :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

And she fell asleep at lunch :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

i wish i could fall asleep!!!

Thats so cool, I had all those!!!!! When are you testing???


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> And she fell asleep at lunch :rofl:

:rofl: yep - I fell asleep and was lucky my DH rang me & woke me up or id have slept the whole afternoon when I should've been back at work :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Im not planning to test until 12DPO (notice I said not PLANNING?!) :rofl: but im just keeping an eye on my temps & making my decision based on what my chart is pointing towards

If it continues pointing towards pregnancy I'll probably cave in & test at 10DPO :dohh:

if (god forbid) my temps start falling I wont bother testing coz that means :witch: is on her way


----------



## NatalieW

so you got a minimum of two days before testing! This is so exciting!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I know!! im sooooooooo excited :)


----------



## NatalieW

oooh so cool!!!! I can't sit still!!! What does DH think? my DH knew I was pregnant before me!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ you cant sit still :rofl:

He is cautiously excited... he wants it to be true more than anything but he won't really believe it till he sees the Digi saying 'PREGNANT'

Its kinda scary getting your hopes up when we've been trying for so long IYKWIM?

This is our 7th month since losing Sophie but we've been TTC for the past 2.5yrs all together so seeing a :bfn: so often makes you a bit more cautious


----------



## NatalieW

yeah i understand how you feel, even though I haven't gone through what you have but I can empathise with it xx


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :)

Yay it's FRIDAY !! :happydance:

Not alot to report chez moi today. Had fish and chips for tea last night and watched tv and played Fable II on the 360. 

It's grey and drizzly here today. I'm off to a meeting at 10.15am but should be back around 12pm.

:D


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x 

Nicky - I'll be popping on here all weekend to see if you tested :happydance:

Natalie - :happydance: for feeling baby flutter, that must have been such an amazing feeling x glad your doing well x are you getting a little bump yet?? x 

Poshie - I love fish & chips, was it from the chip shop?? x 
the weather is ok here just very cold x


----------



## Poshie

Yes, F&C from our local (very good) shop, yum :)

Funnily enough it's really mild here today, I mean noticeably milder than normal. Could have not even worn a coat today I reckon. 

How's your morning going so far?


----------



## Reedy

my day isnt too bad, I dont mind fridays bcus I finish at 1.30pm so it normally goes quite quick x 
I'm going for lunch with an old school friend this afternoon x 

what you got planned for the weekend? x


----------



## Poshie

yes I forgot you finished early on a Friday. Do you do a 37 hour week or?

That'll be nice to meet up with your old friend. I keep in touch with a few people from school, my best friend who I've known for 23 years is one of them! She's got two boys, the last she had in August this year. Not met him yet, but will do over xmas hopefully.

Not alot planned this weekend. Looking forward to a lie-in (we worked last Sat) and pottering about and then chilling out. How about you?


----------



## Reedy

yeah 37 hours 

she is the only person I still see from school & that has only been recently I hadnt seen her for 6 years & then through the magic of facebook we got back in touch x 

I'm definitly having a lie in 2moro x havent got much planned over the weekend just looking forward to chilling out x


----------



## Sambatiki

morning girlies!!! 

https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t199/Far_side_photo/tfilogo.jpg

And I DIDNT HAVE RELATIONS WITH A HPT!!! :wohoo: Are you proud!!?? I am!! :rofl:
and the 2 preggers girls arent in today!! :wohoo: Dont have to hear them all day!!


----------



## lola

:yipee: for no HPT and no preggo co-workers Kerry!

Morning everyone! :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry & Lola x 

Kerry - soooo proud of you for not having 'relations' with a HPT :rofl: & :happydance: for no pregnant woman at work today x


----------



## buffycat

Kerry....well done for resistng poas........!!!

hi Lola.......you getting any symptoms yet?

and Nicky....i am keeping eveything crossed now for you!

:yipee:


----------



## lola

Morning Buffy!

None as such but weeing alot, cramps yesterday and nips a bit sore and BB's nice and full! I can't wait to feel sick!


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks everyone I think that :bfn:'s no matter where you are in a cycle are not good for the ole PMA!!! 

Lola - Im so happy your symptoms are starting to show!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :)


----------



## buffycat

not many people look forward to morning sickness!

how long were you ttc for?


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky! :hi:......anymore sympoms today?


----------



## lola

bloody forever! 

nearly 3 years, but I didn't ovulate.......doh! after 3 (well 4 rounds of clomid) and 3 chems fx this little tinker will stick!


----------



## lola

Hey Nicky! hows the tiredness????


----------



## NickyT75

Im ok so far today thanks

But I've been off site most of the morning visiting another one of our factories so I had to stay awake to drive :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Nicky!!


----------



## lola

see you later girls I'm off to meet a friend for lunch! Ask food yummy! I may have a big bowl of pasta and some cake!


----------



## Reedy

morning Nicky x


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Kerry :)


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Reedy :)


----------



## Ella

Morning everyone! :hi:
Hope you're all well today and I'm so excited for you, Nicky! (Just read through the posts I've missed!) Lots of dust for you!
:dust::dust::dust:

Christmas has officially come to our household as of last night.. :rofl:
xx


----------



## buffycat

Ella :wave:

have you got your decorations up or something??!?!


----------



## Ella

Hey buffy! :hugs:

Yeah we have! Oh mannn I'm so relieved :rofl:
I thought my mum was never gonna put them up this year!

She usually puts them up around Halloween 'cause she takes them down on like, the 27th!
xx


----------



## buffycat

the 27th! that's far too soon!!!!

ours will go up on about dec 8th.....i love Chrimbo though......and it is only 40 days to go! :yipee:


----------



## Ella

I know! I'm so excited!!! :yipee:

I dragged my lovely OH shopping the other day and he about fell over when I said it's only 6 weeks to Christmas! :rofl:
He thought it was 10 or something! .. Men!

I'm wishing for BFP's for Christmas for all of you :hugs:
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - OMG I cant believe youve got your decs up already!! Nutter!! :rofl:

Lola - Have a super big piece of cake for me!! I love Ask..... hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Kerry! :hugs:

I might be a Chrimbo decorations nutter but I don't have POAS syndrome! :rofl:
xx


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ Ella :rofl:

She's got you there Kerry! :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Hey Nicky! :hugs:

When you gonna test?! :wohoo:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Ella x :hi:
I cant believe you have you xmas decs up already its not even december yet :rofl: 
DH & I are putting ours up on the 2nd decemeber before he goes back to work x 
Cant believe xmas is nearly here I really should start getting a few more presents x 

Kerry are you testing at the weekend too??? x


----------



## Ella

Hey Reedy! :hugs:

:rofl:
My mother is slightly crazy! :D

I need to start Christmas shopping!!
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls I shall prove you all wrong and stay away from the sticks 

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/toni4ball/Fun%20Pix/smileys/smiley-tongue.jpg


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls it's FRIDAY :wohoo: what naughtyness is everyone up to this weekend? XXX


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi

TGIF!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Ella

Kerry - You will never stay away from the sticks!! They call you and you're like a moth to a flame! :rofl:

Hey Daisy :hi:
I'm working a few hours tonight at the chippy where I used to work for a bit of money! And spending time with my lovely OH :happydance:

What you up to this weekend?
xx


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Chris! :hugs:

Well ladies, I'll check in again later! Alex is gonna be here soon and my hair is reminiscent of Kate Bush so I'm gonna jump in the shower!

Talk to you all later! :hugs:
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

We have friends coming down to stay, im a little worries they may be making an anouncement.


----------



## Chris77

We're going out to dinner tonight and maybe the movies on Saturday. That's it, nothing special.


----------



## Reedy

I'm going for lunch with an old school friend this afternoon then 2moro not doing much in the day but DH & I are looking after my Nieces 2moro night x 
sunday will be a chilled out day although I did promise my sister I would help her do the sunday roast :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

early finish today for me....i have a physio appointent...

hopefully a quiet weekend too......


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh and i'll be waiting for i'm a celebrity to start on sunday :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

wahooo only 6 minutes till home time x :wohoo:


----------



## Ella

I'm back! OH is going gym but picking me up from work later!
So I'm back muahahaha :rofl:
xx


----------



## Reedy

Right my little beauties I'm off to the pub 
hope you all have a lovely weekend x x x x

Kerry & Nicky - I will try & get on over the weekend to see your :bfp:s 
love to you all x x x x x


----------



## Ella

Bye Reedy! Have fun at lunch :hi:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave: Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Reedy take me with u please :rofl: please can i have a glass of white :wine:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella's Bullying me :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Reedy see you soon!!!


----------



## Chris77

Stop that Ella! :trouble: :trouble: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hope you all have a lovely weekend.......

see you on Monday.....:wave:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just realised that we will be putting our tree up 3 weeks tomorrow, may go and buy some new decs this weekend as i want white and silver this year to go with my new sofa :happydance: when will u guys be putting ur trees up?


----------



## Chris77

Bye Buffy :wave:

We'll probably be putting our trees up the weekend after Thanksgiving, so probably Nov. 29th or so.


----------



## Ella

LOL @ Kerry :rofl:

I am not bullying you! :angelnot:

You just can't accept that you need to go to POAS addicts anonymous :smug:

:rofl: :hugs:
xx


----------



## Ella

Daisy, my tree is already up! :rofl:
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

So was going thro my phone and saw some pics to post.

Samba the jammie dodger pic i took the other night when u were in bed eating hob nobs and i was eating jammie dodgers, but my phone died so never got to post it :rofl:

And the pumpkin took me nearly 2 hours to carve for halloween.

Hope u like my pics.

XXX
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 7









jammie.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ella

DaisyDuke said:


> So was going thro my phone and saw some pics to post.
> 
> Samba the jammie dodger pic i took the other night when u were in bed eating hob nobs and i was eating jammie dodgers, but my phone died so never got to post it :rofl:
> 
> And the pumpkin took me nearly 2 hours to carve for halloween.
> 
> Hope u like my pics.
> 
> XXX

Omg, that pumpkin is amazing, Daisy!
I couldn't manage that in two days, nevermind hours!

LOL @ the jammie dodger.. I'm jealous that you have Sky+ :cry:
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ella ur very naughty :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: i cant beleive u noticed the sky+ in the pic, are u a gemini?


----------



## Poshie

Very well done on the no-POAS Samba  Im very impressed :D

Hello everyone else, hope you are all doing good today, especially seeing its Friday.

Hey girls...at 10.30am today I went to a meeting at our local hospital. I have a project up there and it happens to be in the Midwifery/Labour/NeoNatal building!! So I was doing my best to get a good old look and check it out. They refurbished one floor last year and are doing the top floor this year/next year. So hopefully itll all be ready for when I book in! It was nice a quiet actually when I went. I saw one of the private rooms which you pay for on the ward which has a nice walk in shower and window view  thought Id bag myself one of those.

So it was quiet an interesting morning really.


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella said:


> LOL @ Kerry :rofl:
> 
> I am not bullying you! :angelnot:
> 
> You just can't accept that you need to go to POAS addicts anonymous :smug:
> 
> :rofl: :hugs:
> xx


:rofl: Its the only fun bit of TTC!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Erm Samba what about the :sex: Please don't let df see that :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - You should try and blag it for free!!! 

Well girls defo defo not POAS over the weekend as CP is now High and Open :cry: So its very unlikely that I'll be getting my :bfp: this cycle!! But Im going to have a BRILLANT time at the xmas party!!


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Opppps sorry yes and the :sex: :rofl:!! Although its not quite as fun now we're trying as it used to be!! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Poshie

That's not a bad idea Samba - I'll work on that - I've got plenty of time after all!

Nice pics btw Daisy! Amazing pumpkin :D


----------



## Ella

Daisy - Yes, I am very naughty :rofl:
No, I'm a pisces actually! :happydance:
Applying for my provisional driving license on the 14 of December :wohoo:

Kerry - I agree with Daisy! :rofl:

Poshie - You should claim the best room as your own!
xx


----------



## Chris77

OMG! I love jammie dodgers!!


----------



## lola

Hiya!

You've all been having fun I see! 

Daisy loving the piccies! now I want a jammie dodger and I am sooo full! :blush:

Kerry, stop poking around up there! Ask was lovely but I had no cake! I'm on the hunt for sweet stuff now!


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Sorry just seen your pics!! Youre soo talented!! and loving the jammie dodger pic!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - Sorry :blush: But atleast I wont get my hopes up!! :rofl: Maybe I should get DF to do some poking around UP there instead :blush: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

My cervix doesnt feel lumpy any more just uber high, weird. Just having my lunch jacket and tuna :happydance: Lola lamb wants something sweet done let little lamb down.


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: @ Samba


----------



## Sambatiki

How does everyone eat eat jammie dodgers....

I eat the top part.... then nibble around the edge of the jam then eat the jam :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - Daisy's poking too!! Tell her off!! :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> How does everyone eat eat jammie dodgers....
> 
> I eat the top part.... then nibble around the edge of the jam then eat the jam :rofl:

I think u can tell by my pic that i eat mine in the quickest way i can get it in my gob :rofl: Samba don't tell tales on me..................


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry for TMI but i feel really horny, i'm having dh when he gets in :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Having DH???? More filling that spag bol I suppose!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Good day y'all,

Yay! Friday!

I was up half the night with cramps. ugh!! I bought myself some peanut butter m&m's on my way to work so I hope that makes me feel better. Forget healthy breakfasts when :witch: is visiting!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: sorry dh came in my office to do some work, so i had a good old feel :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Sorry for TMI but i feel really horny, i'm having dh when he gets in :happydance:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~still wondering if her egg has been fertilized. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

LeaArr said:


> Good day y'all,
> 
> Yay! Friday!
> 
> I was up half the night with cramps. ugh!! I bought myself some peanut butter m&m's on my way to work so I hope that makes me feel better. Forget healthy breakfasts when :witch: is visiting!!

Sorry u have been up half the night :hugs: What are peanut butter m&m's we get peanut m&m's peanuts covered in chololate covered in sugar mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Lea :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - :wave: sorry the hag is being nasty :gun:

Daisy - naughty daisy!!! I hope he didnt feel violated!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm in such a naughty play full mood, dh just told me off for going in his office for a snog :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Samba dont really care if he felt viotalted he married me so that means i bought him and i can do what i like :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Samba dont really care if he felt viotalted he married me so that means i bought him and i can do what i like :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> Samba dont really care if he felt viotalted he married me so that means i bought him and i can do what i like :rofl:

:rofl: thats right hun - he is your property to do with as you wish! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nicely Said Nicky


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Good day y'all,
> 
> Yay! Friday!
> 
> I was up half the night with cramps. ugh!! I bought myself some peanut butter m&m's on my way to work so I hope that makes me feel better. Forget healthy breakfasts when :witch: is visiting!!
> 
> Sorry u have been up half the night :hugs: What are peanut butter m&m's we get peanut m&m's peanuts covered in chololate covered in sugar mmmmmmmmmClick to expand...

same idea, but it has peanut butter instead of the peanut. I don't like the peanut ones, but I can't get enough of the peanut butter ones :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> Samba dont really care if he felt viotalted he married me so that means i bought him and i can do what i like :rofl:

:rofl: Very true.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Where is everyone else today, please tell me there not doing work?


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Go and have on the desk!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I would but there are customers in :rofl: he promises to go striaght upstairs when he get in :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

I like the mint M&M's :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

We don't get mint ones either :cry:


----------



## Chris77

I've only seen it in the Xmas Tree Shoppe - the other stores don't seem to carry them. 
I'll have to mail you ladies some mint M&M's! :D


----------



## LeaArr

DaisyDuke said:


> Where is everyone else today, please tell me there not doing work?

Yup, sorry. Have to clear off my desk before the weekend.


----------



## Sambatiki

Mint m&m's ???? Are they chocolate and peanut??? 

Daisy - I think you should wait until the customers go close up and ravish him there in the office!!!


----------



## Chris77

They're crispity crunchity chocolatey mint :D


----------



## NickyT75

Im off home now girls :) but i'll be back on a bit later if anyone will still be around x


----------



## Sambatiki

I've been a really good girl!!!! 

Priced up 3 different ranges for some customers :wohoo: Im now ahead of schedule!! I can check my bits off the critical path....... my boss will be sooooo proud!! :rofl:

He's off atm having a camera up his willy.


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Nicky See you later!!!! 

Chris - hmmmmmm yummmmmmmmy!!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nicky :wave: I'll still be here, it's only 11:30 am here. So, I'll be here for another 5 hours. :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: why?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bye Nicky. XXX


----------



## Chris77

Camera up his willy? :rofl: Poor guy - hey we get violated every year ourselves so don't feel too bad for him. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

That is true :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

My Dr. is on mat leave right now, so I am missing my annual violation. One of my (male) co-workers told me I should go to a walk-in cause "one should get a physical every year." I told him to F--- off! He didn't understand why I was so against going to a physical at a walk-in. I shot him a look, and he thought for a moment and said "oh yeah, that's why." what a jackass!!


----------



## LeaArr

Elfster.com did the draw for the family SS we are doing. I am soooo happy, I got my BIL. I was so scared I was going to get my SIL. She makes shopping boring every single year. Her list so far includes a square caserole dish, runners, and workout clothes. I understand that getting stuff you need for Christmas is good, but for it to be all you ask for?! Lame!!

My BIL is so easy to shop for!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im not sure why he's having a camera put up there, but we've been laughing about it all day!!! The mood in the office has been FAB today really enjoyed being here.....
One of my collegues has had me in stitches...... talking to a customer about sub woofers or Sub Woofters as she called them :rofl: :rofl:

We've sent my boss a get better card!! Lots of lovely messages in it :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sub woofters :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - Arent you supposed to be violating your dear husband on the office desk now??


----------



## DaisyDuke

Right girlies it's friday home time for me which = play time :wohoo: Gonna go home ravish my dh get :drunk: and come on here :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

No Samba all the engineers have come back, so i'll have to wait till he get's in, he says he will come striaght upstairs :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: 
https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UIzb32F6ZLA

Night hun!!


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - I notice you check your cervix & I've been thinking about doing this but dont know what im looking for... :dohh:

I know you check the position & the texture but in an ideal scenario what should our cervix's feel like at this stage of our cycles??

Should they be firm/soft? high/low? 
obviously they should be closed but if you've never felt yours before how do you know if it is fully closed? - like how open does it get? - can you feel a little indentation & it still be classed as closed????

Sorry everyone but this is really puzzling me so any help would be much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

High and closed post ov is good :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

When it is closed i can't feel anything it just feel's smooth when it is open it feels dimply, if that make sense. They say medium is upto ur nuckle on ur index finger (as a guide) when mine is high i can get most my index finger in till i feel it, hope that helps. XXX


----------



## Chris77

I can never feel what the heck I'm feeling for! :shrug: Open, closed, cervix, no idea.... it always feels the same to me all the time. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

It takes lots of practise fiddling around in ur hoo haa :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Im very confused :dohh:

Mine is defo soft & im guessing high - just by what Daisy said - coz I had to reach quite deep (TMI)

It felt smooth & wet but I could feel a small dot in the middle so I was wondering if this would be closed/open? any ideas anyone? x

Edited to add - I had what looks like EWCM on my finger after touching it... is this good or bad?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Everyone is different i would class that as open for me, but by no means does that mean open for u, keep a record on FF and IF u need to u will know more next cycle, but hopefully u wont need to :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> It takes lots of practise fiddling around in ur hoo haa :rofl:

:rofl: Yeah I've done that too, DH just says, "Honey, if you're horny just let me know." And I'm like I'm not pleasuring myself, you ASS! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris that is so funny! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:D

It's true though - DH and I are a regular pair of comedians at home. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Same here babe :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, how is this work day not over yet?? :hissy: 40 minutes left......


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no sorry chick :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

I love catching up with the friday afternoons goings on x 
I dont even know where my cervix is :dohh:

ooooh guess what????? I get my car on saturday :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I'm so excited I was screaming down the phone to my mum :rofl:

Off too whoop DH's ass at Mario Kart


----------



## DaisyDuke

:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Im out girls :cry: :witch: is here


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Im out girls :cry: :witch: is here

Sorry to hear that Hunny.


----------



## ozbutterfly

:hug:


----------



## Poshie

to hear that :witch: got you Nicky. It was looking sooo promising too. Chin up :hugs:

My sister's friend had to abort her baby at 20 weeks - it had heart defects and downs. Poor girl, it must have been awful to get that far.

Morning girls. Bit quiet on here so far this morning. I had a relaxing weekend. Played some more LBP, had a take away curry Saturday night, made an apple crumble yesterday and did the usual housework and dog walking. 

There's a guy at work who's recently had a 4D scan of his baby girl. He's got a picture as a screen saver, so I asked him about it. It does look pretty cool.

:D


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave:

Poshie - Im so sorry about you friend, that must have been devasting for her.

Boring weekend for me... pub friday then back to friends to play buzz, which I won!! Saturday chillaxing and being piglets. Sunday DF was working and is staying away so just vegged ALL day!!! Naughty samba!! :rofl:

Nicky - :hug: How are you feeling today??? Im so sorry hunny.


----------



## Poshie

Don't forget you were going to give me your code for Wii Mario Kart!

It's nice to veg though sometimes. I like vegging :) Maybe it's because I'm a vegetarian! 

I still find it hard to believe that I am soo close to ttc now........just waiting for my af which should be with me in just over a week's time. I must admit, it will be nice just to go au naturel again with bd'ing - we both hate condoms!


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - I'm so sorry hun x :hug::hugs::hug:

had a chilled out weekend x didnt do much saturday x looked after my nieces saturday night & they were good as gold as always x 

sunday I helped my sister do the sunday roast (I even made my own yorkshire puds) & we made our own stuffing aswell it was all very yummy x then we had pudding & just chilled on the sofa x 

oooh & I get to pick my new car up on saturday :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Sounds like you had a pretty relaxing weekend too. 

Oh yes, your car - nice one! I bet you got a good deal on it, what with the market for cars being as it is. Some great bargains to be had. That's something to look forward to then :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Sounds like you had a pretty relaxing weekend too.
> 
> Oh yes, your car - nice one! I bet you got a good deal on it, what with the market for cars being as it is. Some great bargains to be had. That's something to look forward to then :happydance:

Yeah it is a good deal x plus my dad works for Peugeot too so got his discount aswell :happydance:


----------



## ozbutterfly

I'm eager about tomorrow. I have an ultrasound of my wrist and then hubby and I are going to quick head over to the family planning clinic so we can find out wtf is going on with my body. It'll be so, so nice to have some answers.

Otherwise, just hanging out and procrastinating on work. :D


----------



## Reedy

Hi Ozbutterfly x welcome to BAW x 

Hope you get the answers your looking for 2moro x


----------



## Poshie

Welcome :)

I don't think I've caught up with you before. So are you currently ttc'ing? What is your story? Most people in BAW are ttc'ing, but I don't start til next month.


----------



## buffycat

morning peeps...

Nicky, i am sorry that :witch: came......i'd hoped that it was your turn......finger crossed for next time though....:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy did you have a good weekend? x


----------



## buffycat

kinda.....had a few work calls...but still managed to catch up on my sleep! also visited my grandad in hospital (he just had his his gall bladder removed)....he's on the mend though......

i didn't even leave the house yesterday......slobbed around the house in tracksuit and watched roswell!

how are you Reedy?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Buffy!! 

Nice weekend??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :wave: Reedy!!!


----------



## buffycat

morning Kerry :hi:

i really think that weekends are far too short.......need to swap the length of the weekend with the week....ie weekend is 5 days and week is 2....but to stil get paid the same amount though!!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks Buffy x 
Hope your grandad is feeling better soon x 
Morning Kerry - How are you? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Yes a week/weekend switch would be so much better!! Hope your grandad gets better soon.

reedy - Im all good thanks!! Starting to get AF cramps dont think its going to happen this month for me. But looking on the brightside, xmas party will be fun and atleast I wont have to find excuses as to why Im not drinking.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Ozbutterfly - hello & welcome to the gang :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning girls so sorry Nicky :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> to hear that :witch: got you Nicky. It was looking sooo promising too. Chin up :hugs:
> 
> My sister's friend had to abort her baby at 20 weeks - it had heart defects and downs. Poor girl, it must have been awful to get that far.

Poshie - I lost my last baby at 19wks due to premature rupture of membranes so I know from experience how awful it is :cry:


----------



## Poshie

buffycat said:


> morning Kerry :hi:
> 
> i really think that weekends are far too short.......need to swap the length of the weekend with the week....ie weekend is 5 days and week is 2....but to stil get paid the same amount though!!!

Couldn't agree more! We spend so much of our lives working, it really doesn't seem fair does it. We only get one life after all and surely we should at least spend most of it, doing nice things?!

Nicky - yes, losing a baby at that advanced age must be horrendous. :(


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky & Daisy x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Reedy x


----------



## buffycat

Ncky.....

i know this is a bad time....but do you think that the CB clinical study is helping at all?

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

what does everyone think to my new avatar?? they are my beautiful nieces x Libbie is on the left & sasha is on the right x


----------



## Poshie

buffycat said:


> Ncky.....
> 
> i know this is a bad time....but do you think that the CB clinical study is helping at all?
> 
> :hugs:

I dont know anything about this trial, other than they are testing urine. What is it all about and what are they actually testing for - anyone know?

Reedy - nice avatar - your nieces are very cute :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

1DPO and im already symptom spotting :rofl: i feel really dizzy :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> Ncky.....
> 
> i know this is a bad time....but do you think that the CB clinical study is helping at all?
> 
> :hugs:

What do you mean?


----------



## buffycat

does it help in terms of giving accurate opks and what is the cb monitor like?


----------



## buffycat

Reedy...the piccies are gorgeous.....do you get to spoil them rotten?!


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> does it help in terms of giving accurate opks and what is the cb monitor like?

Yeah the monitor is great... I'd defo recommend it coz it takes all the guess work out of TTC - at least I know we are defo BDing at the right times


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy your nieces are beautiful :) x


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy...the piccies are gorgeous.....do you get to spoil them rotten?!

yep, we're very close to them x DH was sat on the settee yesterday with sasha snuggled up on his lap & Libbie was asleep on mine x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon all :hi:

Reedy, your nieces are beautiful.


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris x and thank you x I'm much the proud aunt I like to show my babies off :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Aww - very understandable!! :D


----------



## Reedy

so how was your weekend Chris? x 
just seen your fb status x good news about Annie x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy! Yeah I was so happy and ran around the house saying "She's got tears, she's got tears." :rofl: She wasn't expected to ever produce them on her own.

My weekend was good way too fast as usual. But only 9 more days until Thanksgiving and I have 5 days off! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Thanks Reedy! Yeah I was so happy and ran around the house saying "She's got tears, she's got tears." :rofl: She wasn't expected to ever produce them on her own.
> 
> My weekend was good way too fast as usual. But only 9 more days until Thanksgiving and I have 5 days off! :happydance:

Thats fab news so pleased she is producing them on her own x 
:happydance: for 5 days off @ thanksgiving too x


----------



## lola

DaisyDuke said:


> 1DPO and im already symptom spotting :rofl: i feel really dizzy :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## lola

afternoon ladies!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lola! :hi:

:rofl: @ Daisy. Don't worry hun - I'm 6dpo and this morning when I was putting my make-up on my skin was SO clear and smooth that for a second I was convinced that not only was I preggers but that I was having a boy! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ah, i think we should have Thanksgiving too....if only to be in sympathy with our american cousins......

i do have that day off though as i have a works do the night before!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Afternoon Lola


----------



## buffycat

hi Lola!!! :wave: 

all ok with you???


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lola how are you? x 

Where's kerry today??

havent got a clue what dpo I am & to be honest I'm not that bothered :shrug:
as you can see I'm going with the 'not bothered' approach this month :rofl: see where it gets me x


----------



## lola

I've got a banging headache! but other than that all is great! TBH I could fall asleep on my computer though I'm shattered :dohh:

Just one more meeting today then I'm heading home ! :happydance:

Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well maybe u are chris


----------



## DaisyDuke

Work boring...................


----------



## lola

Chris, you never know with the clear skin sign...........now I think of it my usual pre AF horrors of spots never made an appearance after my ov spots disappeared! 

loving the symptom spotting girls!

Daisy.....1dpo! and symptoms already!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yes Lola save a seat i'm coming over, i feel so optmimistic :happydance:


----------



## lola

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::lolly:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm even contemplating getitng a pregnancy ticker :rofl:


----------



## lola

I love the PMA Daisy!!!! just think in a few days you can pee on the FRER I sent you (well will get in the post tomorrow due to the ridiculous, do I dont I have to weigh it issue!) (answers on a postcard!!!!) and get a BFP!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks babe cant wait to pee on them :rofl: i did it i got a PMA wish ticker :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Lola......have you told many people yet?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies 

Sorry I have been rubbish today! Im so busy at work and so mardy too!! Might have something to do with the 4 hours sleep I got last night.

Been a really good girl and got my nicotine inhaler from boots today so no more smoking what is good is that you can use it during pregnancy and BF. However I shant be smoking when Im preggers! 

Chris - I havent had chance to look on FB... whats your news??


----------



## Reedy

Hi Kerry x 
How come you only got 4 hours sleep? x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well done babe, thats very good. X


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies, 

I am here today, but not really. I have a fuck-ton of work to get through today. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Chris77

Ladies I need your prayers.

My Mom is sick. About 2 weeks ago she was put on Augmentin for a ear infection. 10 days later, she broke out in horrible buring rashes all over her body, her mouth and lips were swollen etc. She went to her doctor and he gave her a shot of steroids plus put her on prednisone for a week. After stopping the prednisone the reactions came back. She was in the hospital Saturday night because her right hand became paralyzed and she was in EXRUCIATING pain! She couldn't zipper her pants, pick up a glass, couldn't straighten out her fingers, nothing. She couldn't even go to the bathroom by herself! The doctor in the ER said she's definitely having a reaction to something but they don't know what. They pumped her full of more anti-histamines and sent her home. Now all the reactions and the rashes have started to effect her joints. She was home maybe 45 minutes and everything went black and she fainted for 10 minutes. This was at 3 in the morning. Meanwhile her body is still burning terribly and her lips are swollen. This is a week after being on Prednisone for a week. Also, just to complicate things, she has a mass on her right hand (not related to the reactions) that I have been telling her for MONTHS to get checked out as it kept getting bigger. It's now HUGE and it's on the finger she uses to hold her cigarette. So, the doctor told her she has to get it removed ASAP as it might be cancerous. The doctor has seen masses like this before and they are USUALLY not cancerous so we're keeping our fingers crossed. 

So I spoke with my boss today because I may take 3 days of sick leave. I can take 3 sick days under FMLA to care for a family member. So, my mom is going to call me after she goes to the doctor today and let me know what's going on.

She has the doctor appt for her hand today that she's talking about cancelling and I've been yelling at her. I told my Dad do NOT let her cancel this appt, throw her in the car if you have to, she's tiny she don't weigh much. But she's talking about not wanting to do it (surgery) around the holidays and will wait until after X-mas. Um, okay NO, I told her not to worry about xmas that I'll cook dinner and take care of everything or if she's not up to company, we'll have xmas the following week and that she just needs to take care of herself.


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: my thoughts are with u, keep us informed :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: I will be praying Chris!! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

oh chris I'm so sorry your mum isnt well x my thoughts & prayers are with you & your family x :hugs::hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Hi Lea :hi: Sorry you're so busy with work. What is wrong with employers these days? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Well, my mom just got back. Her hand paralysis is not related to the reactions but is a reaction of the reaction because they just (today) dx'd her with Raynard's disease, so this reaction she had with the augmentin caused the reaction in the hand b/c of the Raynard's - if that makes any sense. She fainted because the ER gave her too many pills.


----------



## Poshie

Nightmare with your Mum Chris! Sorry to hear that. At least she's got the diagnosis now and can finally be treated and recover in time for xmas. :hug:


----------



## Reedy

chris so glad your mum finally got diagnosed & she can have the appropriate treatment x hope she's feeling better soon x x x


----------



## Chris77

thanks ladies..She still has to go to the doctor for the mass on her hand though. She canceled that appt today. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> She canceled that appt today. :dohh:

why are mum's so bloody stubborn, my mum is the same yet if there is something wrong with me, she'll drag me kicking & screaming to the doctors 
hope she gets it sorted soon x


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Chris

Im sorry to hear about your mum but I agree with you... she NEEDS to get that lump removed!

She is being very silly trying to put it off if she doesn't know whether it is cancerous

OMG! I am so worried about her coz I know how upset you must feel that she isnt listening to you :hugs:

Hope you can get her to see sense quickly hun xx


----------



## Chris77

PARENTS!!!!! I don't know you try to raise them right...:shrug:........ :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

ewww ewww ewwwwwww,

I got in this morning and my cubicle smelled like someone had taken a crap under my desk. I looked up at my sea-monkeys and thought for a second, it might be them. I smelled the container, seemed fine. No over-the-top odour of any kind. Then, I went to toss something in my garbage, and I saw it.

I had chinese food for lunch on Friday, and couldn't finish it. There wasn't really enough that was worth saving, so I pitched it.

The cleaning staff had once again forgotten to change my garbage. PUKE!! :sick:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> ewww ewww ewwwwwww,
> 
> I got in this morning and my cubicle smelled like someone had taken a crap under my desk. I looked up at my sea-monkeys and thought for a second, it might be them. I smelled the container, seemed fine. No over-the-top odour of any kind. Then, I went to toss something in my garbage, and I saw it.
> 
> I had chinese food for lunch on Friday, and couldn't finish it. There wasn't really enough that was worth saving, so I pitched it.
> 
> The cleaning staff had once again forgotten to change my garbage. PUKE!! :sick:

OMG! That's terrible! :sick: But I'm glad noone took a shit under your desk! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> PARENTS!!!!! I don't know you try to raise them right...:shrug:........ :rofl:

:rofl: ain't that the truth. I was freakin' out cause I have a new mole on my face, and she has a lump on her finger and she won't get it checked out!! ugh.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> ewww ewww ewwwwwww,
> 
> I got in this morning and my cubicle smelled like someone had taken a crap under my desk. I looked up at my sea-monkeys and thought for a second, it might be them. I smelled the container, seemed fine. No over-the-top odour of any kind. Then, I went to toss something in my garbage, and I saw it.
> 
> I had chinese food for lunch on Friday, and couldn't finish it. There wasn't really enough that was worth saving, so I pitched it.
> 
> The cleaning staff had once again forgotten to change my garbage. PUKE!! :sick:
> 
> OMG! That's terrible! :sick: But I'm glad noone took a shit under your desk! :rofl:Click to expand...

At least there is a silver lining hey? May as well have though :rofl: It was BAD!!


----------



## Reedy

eeewww thats gross Lea x what the hell do the cleaners get paid for if they dont empty bins on a friday night :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Did you get some spray Lea??


----------



## LeaArr

As soon as I changed my garbage, the smell went away. :rofl: I don't think a spray would have helped.


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - I hope that they manage to help your mum!! :hug: Get Better :dust: to her!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea!!


----------



## buffycat

Chris....i am so sorry to hear that our mum is poorly....i hope she gets and feels better soon...

re Raynauds....i really can sympathise as i have it tooo.....i've had it since i was about 11........ginkgo biloba might help it is herbal)......lots of :hugs: for you and your mum....


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Buffy - I will mention it to my Mom. Although now she is so sick of medications she won't hear of any more! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

night all......:wave:

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Buffy! :wave:


----------



## Poshie

How are you doing guys? Nice evening? Mine was pretty uneventful really. Disturbed night's sleep as DH had a bad night (didn't sleep much). The sun is trying to come out and it's certainly mild outside today. Can't be arsed to do work today, had enough. Shame we need to work to live eh!?

:D


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 
Had my parents round for dinner last night, they said they were only having beans on toast so I thought I better feed them a hearty meal of lasagne & chips with a hot mince pie & cream for pudding :smug:
then after they had gone I played DH on mario kart for a bit then went to bed x 

my old car broke down at the weekend (sod's law) & it needs a new clutch which has so come at the wrong time with xmas coming but hopefully my dad will be able to get it done as cheaply as possible bcus he's a mechanic for peugeot so can get the parts for next to nothing :happydance:
had to get a lift to work though bcus I wont get my new one till saturday :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Poshie!!

Same here uneventful evening but was in bed by 10.30pm which has done me loads of good! Feel loads better and less stressed! Still not POAS'd :yipee: as I see little point wasting a HPT when I know the :witch: is on her nasty way.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Im not sure Im too happy with all this extra practising your doing!!! :rofl: Do you fancy a race sometime this week??? 

Poshie - Are you going to join us???


----------



## Poshie

What bad timing with your old car Reedy! Sod's law that is eh. Hopefully your Dad will sort that out for you. 

Yes, I'm up for Wii Karting but I haven't had a number from you guys (I gave Samba mine last week).

Samba - I posted in your journo just now actually. I'm sorry it looks like af is on her way, but don't forget early pg symptoms can feel like af apparently. I'm well impressed you haven't POAS yet - you were due to today weren't you? You sure you won't?

I went to bed at 11.30pm, thinking it was only 10.30pm last night. Need more sleep though....


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Im not sure Im too happy with all this extra practising your doing!!! :rofl: Do you fancy a race sometime this week???

Kerry I wouldnt worry too much I was terrible last night I got everything thrown at me even though I was 9th :hissy: what the hell's with that!!!
def up for some karting this week x I cant tonight bcus I'm going to my sisters but should be able to have a quick go wednesday x 
Poshie I'll pm you my number on wednesday or possibly tonight if I get chance x


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - your doing so well not to have poas yet, especially bcus your due af today x 
as long as she's staying away there is still a chance hun x :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

morning Reedy & Tracy.....:wave:


----------



## Poshie

How are you doing today?

Sorry, I don't know many people's real names, who is Tracy?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy x how are you? x


----------



## buffycat

Tracy is golcarlilly.....i think she is hovering....


i'm good thanks Poshie......counting down to Chrimbo......37 days to go!!! :happydance:

have been meaning to say too....love your avatar! :D


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy....sorry to hear about your car.....it's stress and cost that i am sure you could well do without!


ooh, and lost 1.5lbs this week at fat world......only 24.5 to go! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

morning everyone :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Tracy :hi:

Hope you are ok hun :hugs: x


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> ......counting down to Chrimbo......37 days to go!!! :happydance:
> 
> :D

EEEEK! :shock: is this true??? :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

sorry Nicky....it is true......:yipee:

and i have 5 wegh-ins left......want to lose 5.5 for Chrimbo......if only so that i can stuff myself silly with mincepies!:headspin:


----------



## Poshie

Ah yes of course. Hello Tracy, hope you are keeping well :)

PS. I do like Winnie the Pooh Buffy - I take it you are a fan too!

I bought my Godson a Winne the Pooh my first cutlery set for his christening.

Congrats on the weight loss :)


----------



## Reedy

morning Nicky x 

well someone up there must really have it in for me & DH!!! first my car breaks down & we have to pay out for a new clutch now DH has just informed me that our washing machine has packed up :hissy: I'm sick & tired of having no luck I just want to cry :cry:
I know its not as bad as some people x but just feel like everything that can go wrong has gone wrong & they say bad things come in 3's so looks like I wont be getting pg this month :cry: bcus that will just be the kick in the balls that finishes this run of bad luck :cry:


----------



## Reedy

well done on the weightloss buffy x


----------



## buffycat

Reedy.......i agree, things do happen in 3s.....

and sometimes things really do seem to be beyond crap....work, money, car....the list does go on.....

get yourself booked in for some quality time with DH or a spa.......or just treat yourself......

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Reedy - life sucks at times doesnt it? but there is plenty time for something else (not as bad) to go wrong before your cycle is over :hugs:
so you still have a good chance of getting your :bfp: x


----------



## Poshie

Nightmare! I know what you mean. These things always seem to happen in 3's or at least a run of bad luck. 

Just a word of hope, depending on what the problem is with yours of course: - our washing machine 'broke down' a while back. It wouldn't empty of water. Anyway, someone suggested we check the back of it and sure enough, it was clogged with some coins and crap. Once DH removed said obstructions, it worked again! I'd got as far as ordering a new one online! 

PS to all: I edited my last post and it took so long you may not have noticed it!


----------



## Reedy

thanks girls x 

Buffy - cant afford to treat ourselves now :dohh: thanks for the advice though x 

Nicky - someone is going to get their ass kicked if I dont get my :bfp: after this lol x 

Poshie - have just asked dh to check the back x the drum isnt spinning so maybe something is blocking x


----------



## buffycat

Reedy.....how about a dvd at home and turning the phone and lights off.....i love doing that.....juct DH and me.......

:hugs: keep smiling.....


----------



## Reedy

thanks buffy that sounds like a good idea x thank you x


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys x


----------



## Chris77

https://www.imhaven.com/aimicons/funny/1106541222_1906995006.gif


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi: How you doing hun?


----------



## Reedy

Hey Daisy & Chris how are you both? x 

Chris - How's Annie today? x


----------



## NickyT75

Im fine thanx Chris - will be better when ol hag bag clears off tho! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies 

Sorry I am back properly now!!! 

Reedy - I hope that DH manages to fix your washing machine. :hug: Wednesday sounds like fun.

Nicky - :hug:

Poshie - I'll PM you my kart number!! :wohoo:

Chris - Hows your mum??

Well AF's due tomorrow as I have 29 day cycles. CP is now Hard, High and Open so FULLY expecting the :witch: to show but knowing my luck she'll be late so I have no chance of a leo baby and getting my :bfp: before my EDD.... which is RUBBISH!! :hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm good thanks 2dpo here's my list of symptoms :rofl:

Spots on my back (which i never get)
Dizzy 
Feel a little sick
Didn't fancy my glass of wine last night
Sore nipples (which i don't normally get either)
My cervix usually goes low and closed the day i O, and it's still medium and slightly open.


----------



## Chris77

I hear ya Nicky :hugs:

Here this is for you:
Oopsie had to delete the happy face - it was copyrighted. :dohh: I'll find ya another! :D


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I'm doing okay thanks. Ninnies still feel like they've been used as punching bags but not really hopeful. 

Annie's doing good - she's still got her tears! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy, I'm doing okay thanks. Ninnies still feel like they've been used as punching bags but not really hopeful.
> 
> Annie's doing good - she's still got her tears! :happydance:

:happydance: for painful boobies & annie's tear's :happydance:

hows your mum doing? x 

ninnies made me laugh bcus thats what my mum used to call boobies when we were kids :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

ninnies! i have never heard that one before!! :rofl:

hi Chris :wave: i've not been on fb for a while.....what's this about annie and tears??!!


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Reedy, I'm doing okay thanks. Ninnies still feel like they've been used as punching bags but not really hopeful.
> 
> Annie's doing good - she's still got her tears! :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: for painful boobies & annie's tear's :happydance:
> 
> hows your mum doing? x
> 
> ninnies made me laugh bcus thats what my mum used to call boobies when we were kids :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: My mom and grandmother always called them ninnies. :rofl:

She's doing better thanks!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> ninnies! i have never heard that one before!! :rofl:
> 
> hi Chris :wave: i've not been on fb for a while.....what's this about annie and tears??!!

Ah Buffy - after the vets said she would never produce tears on her own - she is now on day 4 of producing her own tears! :happydance: :happydance: I haven't even had to clean the mucus out of them, because she hasn't had any!! :headspin:


----------



## Chris77

PS - you all gotta look in your FB accounts. I've sent you all a heap load of shit. Not literally :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

oh bless about the tears!

and i know that the last time i was on fb i was gettin lots of hatchlings etc from you! i like lots of messages though! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

ahhhh congrats on Annies tears!!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> oh bless about the tears!
> 
> and i know that the last time i was on fb i was ettin lots of hatchlings etc from you! i like lots of messages though!

Oh good b/c you've got loads more. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

How are you doing? Bless Annie on her first tears. My dog often has 'sleepy dust' to wipe, usually after drinking, eating and walking. I hadn't linked that to tear ducts before...interesting.


----------



## buffycat

i am sooo bored today.......:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Me too! :hissy: And I have to leave at 3pm for a 2 hour meeting in Manhattan. :hissy: The meeting is from 4-6 pm - why they can't do this during work hours is beyond me! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Posh :hi: Doing well today thanks. How are you?


----------



## Poshie

thanks Chris :) Glad to read of your positiveness for this month in your journal - best of luck! :D


----------



## Chris77

Thanks hun :hugs: Although every month I'm so positive that this is THE month! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

What's wrong with me i'm starving but can't stomach my m&s soup :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohh sounding very good Daisy! :thumbup: :D


----------



## Poshie

Yeah but you have to be really don't you, coz technically each month COULD BE YOUR MONTH! Of course, I haven't been in that position yet having not tried but I can imagine the need for PMA must be so high, which must get increasingly more difficult as the months roll on.

:dust:

to all ttc'ers for this cycle !

Daisy - more signs, more signs!


----------



## Chris77

True, true.....


----------



## DaisyDuke

So then i tried an apple, tasted bruised so went in the bin dh says its not bruised. Now making a pot noodle, not liking the smell of that much either very weird.


----------



## Chris77

I have a good feeling about you this month Daisy! :D


----------



## Reedy

sounding very good Daisy x 
how long till you can test? x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, you should start a TTC journal! :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: i'm 2dpo

Mmmmmm now trying a banana which i don't like and seems to be going down well, i'm sure my body is just being cruel.


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> :rofl: i'm 2dpo
> 
> Mmmmmm now trying a banana which i don't like and seems to be going down well, i'm sure my body is just being cruel.

:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

You guys have certainly given me a taste of things and set such a good example of PMA I must admit. Thank you :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG i'm so happy i chopped the banana up and put it with milk it was heaven :happydance: i bought dh a banana in that i am not eyeing up :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Poshie said:


> You guys have certainly given me a taste of things and set such a good example of PMA I must admit. Thank you :)

I have never had this much PMA before i dont normal even symptom spot


----------



## Poshie

It's the little things in life isn't it Daisy! :rofl:

What do you mean a bowl of chopped up banana with milk poured over or did you blend it?

PS. I'm sure DH won't mind you nicking his banana, he'll understand :D

Yeah I was just gong to say Daisy you are in particularly bouyant mood today :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Glad we could help out Poshie! :D :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Poshie when will u start ttc?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah just chopped with milk poured over, bloody heaven it was, remember i don't even like nanas. OMG i'm so bouncy today it's silly dh says i'm in a giddy mood :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Giddy moods are good! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDuke

So nice to feel happy isn't it :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Giddy moods are good! :thumbup:

Well, bananas are good, at least it's not something really fattening that you suddenly like eh! :D

Daisy I am officially 'down to start ttc' in December, around middle of the month. Can't believe it actually. So I will be joining a cycle buddies club (Samba kindly invited me to team kokopelli) and then going on the ttc forum I guess........!


----------



## Chris77

YAY Posh! Right around the corner! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ooooo how exciting, u can join team pingus if u like to? What are u waiting for, can u not just start now :rofl: come and joing the madness, warning u will sacrifice ur sanity. Your right bananas and semi skimmed milk sounds healthy doesn't it. Called DH he said of course i can have his nana :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hehe, yes well I just have December as my goal start date. I'm a bit of a one for sticking to it I must be honest. It's a scary prospect for us as well as exciting and I wanted to have a few months for both of us to get our heads around it and for my post-pill cycle to establish. We're both very much looking forward to not using bc again I must admit!

:D


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke said:


> Ooooo how exciting, u can join team pingus if u like to? What are u waiting for, can u not just start now :rofl: come and joing the madness, warning u will sacrifice ur sanity. Your right bananas and semi skimmed milk sounds healthy doesn't it. Called DH he said of course i can have his nana :happydance:

Oooo are you allowed to join more than one team then?!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So have u been off the pill a while?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Join as many as u want, i think!


----------



## Reedy

Chris - I'm scared of doing a journal :argh: what if no one reads it & finds me boring bcus I'm not using any tools :cry:


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke said:


> So have u been off the pill a while?

I came off on September 2nd this year, after having been on it non-stop for 16 years. I was worried about my cycles being messed up so wanted to wait for 3 months before ttc. :)


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - I'm scared of doing a journal :argh: what if no one reads it & finds me boring bcus I'm not using any tools :cry:

Awww! Don't worry, I'm not using any tools either. NOONE will think it's boring!! I am sure lots of people will stop by!! :hugs: :hugs: And if noone reads it I'll go :ninja: on everyone! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Got me some more nana and milk :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

You and that nana and milk! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

DaisyDuke said:


> Got me some more nana and milk :happydance:

your either pregnant or just plain weird :rofl: I'm hoping its the first one


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Got me some more nana and milk :happydance:
> 
> your either pregnant or just plain weird :rofl: I'm hoping its the first oneClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

thanks Chris x 
I'll probably start one on friday after work bcus DH is at work all day so will get some peace & quiet :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well fact i am plain weird :rofl: i actually smilled as i took it to my mouth. Poshie, ur so well organised coming off bc before ttc.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Reedy i would read ur journo.


----------



## Reedy

thanks Daisy x 
I try my hardest to read the journo's but most of them are like 80 pages long & so I tend to just read the ends :blush: sorry x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> thanks Chris x
> I'll probably start one on friday after work bcus DH is at work all day so will get some peace & quiet :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just start at the end. christ u would have to take a month of to read them from front to back


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Just start at the end. christ u would have to take a month of to read them from front to back

:rofl: Agreed!


----------



## Poshie

Yay, Reedy's going to do a journal! :happydance: It will be the first journal I can start from the beginning with and properly follow it. As you say, it would take me several weeks to read everyone's journal from start to end! 

Daisy - yes I suppose some would say I am an 'organised' type. I also tend to worry about things before they've happened......


----------



## Chris77

I'm so excited to start reading Reedy's journal! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Id read your journo too!!! 

God it takes me ages to get around everyones journo esp as more and more people are going off to 1st trimester!


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie said:


> Yay, Reedy's going to do a journal! :happydance: It will be the first journal I can start from the beginning with and properly follow it. As you say, it would take me several weeks to read everyone's journal from start to end!
> 
> Daisy - yes I suppose some would say I am an 'organised' type. I also tend to worry about things before they've happened......


I question your commitment!!! :rofl: Mines only 197 pages long :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey Kerry :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Fair one Samba, fair one...I guess it could be put down to pure laziness on my part! :rofl:

PS. I have tried to pick up the BAW crew's ones as much as I can though, promise! :D


----------



## Reedy

thanks for the support girls I knew I could count on you x I'll try not too make it too dull although the way my bad luck is running at the minute I'm sure they'll be a few dramas in there :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Never a dull moment!

:D


----------



## Chris77

Nothing is ever dull when one is TTC! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Do these look like real uggs to u?

https://www.uggbootsdirect.com/pink-classic-tall-ugg-boots-5815-p-263.html


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Do these look like real uggs to u?
> 
> https://www.uggbootsdirect.com/pink-classic-tall-ugg-boots-5815-p-263.html

I have no idea! :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I would say yes they do. But I must confess, I'm not a fan of Ugg boots so not the best judge!

Why do you ask Daisy?


----------



## Chris77

Whether real Uggs or not, I still like them! :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

I want some real uggs, and i think these are the real deal, so i will order them if they are. They have the registered trade mark bit, and the middle g is big like this uGg


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes daisy I would say so! How much is the shipping I couldnt see. 

Just sorting out my personal emails and had a lovely email from another site reminding me that 'you are now 36 weeks pregnant' :hissy: No Im not :cry: talk about salt in the wound. But still cant find away to unsubscribe..... STUPID SITE!!

Reedy - CONGRATS on starting your journo!!! 

Poshie - Im glad you pop your head my journo!!! Although its a bit crunchy nutter in there at times..... normally has alot to do with Daisy and Lola!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I'm off shortly...

It's been a hoot as usual girls :D

See you tomorrow and keep up the positive vibes :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Yes daisy I would say so! How much is the shipping I couldnt see.
> 
> Just sorting out my personal emails and had a lovely email from another site reminding me that 'you are now 36 weeks pregnant' :hissy: No Im not :cry: talk about salt in the wound. But still cant find away to unsubscribe..... STUPID SITE!!
> 
> Reedy - CONGRATS on starting your journo!!!
> 
> Poshie - Im glad you pop your head my journo!!! Although its a bit crunchy nutter in there at times..... normally has alot to do with Daisy and Lola!! :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Just sorting out my personal emails and had a lovely email from another site reminding me that 'you are now 36 weeks pregnant' :hissy: No Im not :cry: talk about salt in the wound. But still cant find away to unsubscribe..... STUPID SITE!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

I just received my tuition reimbursement check from my employer, $2,000! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I just received my tuition reimbursement check from my employer, $2,000! :happydance: :happydance:

I'm flyin' out there. Drinks on you tonight :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

thanks ladies!!! 

Lea - nice to see you!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I just received my tuition reimbursement check from my employer, $2,000! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm flyin' out there. Drinks on you tonight :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

kerry....i hate those emails too....i got one the other day asking if i had had the baby yet......:(

not good...managed to unsubscribe though........


----------



## Chris77

Unforunately, my tuition for last quarter was $3500, so I still owe $1500 :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I just received my tuition reimbursement check from my employer, $2,000! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I'm flyin' out there. Drinks on you tonight :rofl:Click to expand...

never mind the drinks......how about a full-blown party! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> kerry....i hate those emails too....i got one the other day asking if i had had the baby yet......:(
> 
> not good...managed to unsubscribe though........

I'm sorry Buffy :hugs:

Ironically, I get emails saying I'm 7 weeks pregnant and I've never been preggers!! :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

so $500.....save it or treat yourself?


----------



## Chris77

No Buffy. It's all going to the student loan company. I owe them $3,500 and only have a check for $2,000.


----------



## buffycat

oh, so not good.......things with money are bad enough around the world without having something like that as well......:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks it's not too bad though. The monthly payments will only be $50.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry Samba :hugs: postage is £19


----------



## Sambatiki

$50 dollars isnt so bad. 

Buffy - Its soooo rubbish when you keep being reminded...... like we need that reminder anyway!! :hug:

Right ladies Im offski!!! See you all later or tomorrow

Toodle pip!! xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

daisy - Thats really reasonable!! Uggs in the shops can be more that 70 quid so theyre a bargain!!! Are you getting them??


----------



## Sambatiki

https://www.uggbootshop.co.uk/womens-ugg-boots.asp

This place is reasonable too!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry and free delivery


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry, have a lovely weekend. :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys

Just popping on for a while until DH gets home from work :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

hi and bye nicky :wave: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - I had the exact same thing from another baby site I used to go on :hugs:

It now says something like..... your baby is 7wks old & I have no idea how to change it either Grrr!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Kerry - I had the exact same thing from another baby site I used to go on :hugs:
> 
> It now says something like..... your baby is 7wks old & I have no idea how to change it either Grrr!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks ill look there there like £169 normally thats why im worried there not real


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> https://www.uggbootshop.co.uk/womens-ugg-boots.asp
> 
> This place is reasonable too!!!

Ahh just looked there not the Ugg australia that are made by deckers, im after the ones made by deckers


----------



## NickyT75

Do you like my new fishy ticker girls?

I had the same one for months & started thinking it was bad luck so now im having a new one every month to see if it brings me some much needed good luck :)

DH is a bit of a 'fish geek' as he has 3 aquariums so thats why I chose this months design :)


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - :hugs: x cant you email the site & ask them how you unsubscribe x 


Right I'm off home I'll speak to you all 2moro 

much love x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Its lush babe :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

bye Reedy


----------



## Chris77

I love your new ticker Nicky! :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

Finally lunch time. ugh. So much work.


----------



## Chris77

Enjoy your lunch Lea! I'm getting ready to head into NYC for a meeting at 4:00! Ugh!! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

It looks like we may have to put of TTC even longer now. We were thinking about starting in the spring, but then our condo board sent us a notice saying there was a special assessment of $519 for electrical updating. we have to pay it by April 1. On top of that, they are more than likely going to have to do some excavating to fix the fault in our basement, and probably in a couple other units. That means another special assessment. Our leftover savings, and then some, is going to be going towards that. I am so tired of this.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Enjoy your lunch Lea! I'm getting ready to head into NYC for a meeting at 4:00! Ugh!! :growlmad:

no likie NYC? or just the meeting?


----------



## Chris77

Both! And I especially don't like meetings that start at 4pm and end at 6pm - 1.5 hours AFTER my home time!! :growlmad:
But I do get to leave at 2:00 on Friday, but still.........Noon would have been better. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Just can't win.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Just can't win.

:rofl: I'm not usually like this and am normally grateful for being allowed to leave work early. I'm just sore b/c they wouldn't pay me for the time and I could really use the money. They don't have any money to pay anyone overtime (and it wouldn't even be overtime, it would be straight pay - like $40!!) and yet they can afford to spend over $100,000 on sweatshirts for everyone and spend $1 million on Errand Solutions so people and patients can get their laundry done. WTF?!?! How about spreading that $1 million + into giving us bonuses or, at the very least, give us some friggin overtime!!

It's the principal of the thing. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I know what you mean. Our company just spent the better part of $2.5 billion on a new custom made policy handling system that they just ended up scrapping. *eye roll* Where's our raises? Gone like a fart in the wind!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

had a bit of good luck yesterday, DH & my dad managed to fix the washing machine x :happydance:
bad news though I've got to find £60 from somewhere to pay for the new clutch on my car :dohh:

How's everyone else? x


----------



## Sambatiki

morning Reedy!! 

:dohh: that you have to get a new clutch :hug: :wohoo: that you dad and hubby managed to fox the washing machine!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Kerry x 
How are you? x
any sign of the :witch: yet? x 

Mario might have to be put off tonight sorry x bcus DH & dad were fixing the washing machine we didnt go to my sisters so we're going tonight instead x how about thursday? x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Lea - thats terrible :hug: bet you feel like the time will never be right for you to TTC but I personally think its obviously what you want, so you shouldnt keep putting it off :hugs: TTC would make you happy & everything else will sort itself out xx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky how are you? x 

Lea - My dad always says 'if you say you cant afford to have a baby you'll never have one' 
really hope things sort themselves out soon sweety x :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

im fine thanx hun :hugs:

been to the doctors this morning but I saw someone different & it was a complete waste of time grrrr! she practically shooed me out of her office after 2 mins!!

so im seeing my own doctor on tuesday to ask if they'll give me some help ttc x


----------



## Reedy

I hate it when doctors do that x they are supposed to be there to help not make you feel like your wasting their time x 
Hope your doctor gives you the answers & advice you need x


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah fingers crossed she takes me seriously - im pretty sure she will - im just not sure she'll be able to do anything practical until the 12 month period has passed since losing Sophie? x


----------



## Reedy

How many months has it been? x


----------



## NickyT75

this will be the 8th month x


----------



## Reedy

I really hope they can help hun or even better you get your xmas :bfp: bcus you really do deserve it :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

but we've been actively TTC since september 2007 - even though we have been sleeping together without using contraception since september 2005 - so im hoping she will take this into account x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

I had my meeting in NYC last night and there was a pregnant girl there and this same girl said just 2 years ago that she had no desire to get married or have children. :cry: I found myself constantly staring at her bump desperately wishing it was me. :cry: Then, when I get home, I decide to read a few chapters in my book as reading always relaxes me and get this shit.........the main character just found out she is PREGNANT and she only had sex ONCE and the father is a VAMPIRE!! :dohh: WTF?! Okay, I know it's fiction, but the dude is dead people!!! So, I got annoyed and through the 800 page book against the wall. Okay a little immature, but it felt oh so good!! :rofl: 

Then this morning I get behind a car that is PLASTERED with bumper stickers that say, "The Breast Is Best, Not Formula" Okay, again WTF?!?! Who the hell is she?? Not to mention the driver was like 50 years old. Really, it's nobody's business if you breastfeed or formula feed! :growlmad: Well, the breast ISN'T 'best' if the mother is on medications or whatnot, so just shut the hell up. :growlmad: People!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> im fine thanx hun :hugs:
> 
> been to the doctors this morning but I saw someone different & it was a complete waste of time grrrr! she practically shooed me out of her office after 2 mins!!
> 
> so im seeing my own doctor on tuesday to ask if they'll give me some help ttc x

Aww Nicky I'm sorry hun. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris x 
I'm the same x it seems no matter what you read, watch or where you look woman are pregnant all over the place x :hugs:
I would have done the same with the book x 

I got an email from vistaprint yesterday saying I had won something (funny, i havent even got an account with them) anyway basically it was a few offers so i bought a personalised desktop calendar with 13 (front cover) of our wedding photos on for 39p & a wall calendar with the same wedding pics on for 99p all together came to £6 something incl postage, I made a saving of £18 wahoo x


----------



## Chris77

That's great Reedy! :D You have to see what our photographer did with our pictures for our album! I'll post a few pictures.


----------



## Sambatiki

hey ladies sorry Ive not been around much. 

I think I need to take a step back a little before I end up bitter and twisted. Crying in the toilets for half an hour just because girls at work are pregnant isnt good for the soul. 
I understand your frustrations everyone. AF still isnt here and CP is now med, squishy and I cant workout whether its open or closed. 

Big :hug: to everyone. Im sure we all need a hug atm

reedy - FAB deal!! Mario Karts we can always play another day!!!


----------



## Reedy

oooh yay i love looking at photos x


----------



## Reedy

for crying out loud Kerry :test: your driving me crazy x
if af isnt here by morning & you havent poas I'm going to come up there & make you pee girl


----------



## Chris77

Running into a meeting....BBS


----------



## Chris77

Kerry I'm so sorry you're so down hun. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Is that a promise??? Can we play Mario Karts after I pee??? 

<---- Ner ner ner ner Im not going to pee tomorrow so reedy comes over :rofl: Is that all I need to do to get a BAW get together!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Reedy said:


> *for crying out loud Kerry  your driving me crazy x*if af isnt here by morning & you havent poas I'm going to come up there & make you pee girl

sorry kerry really didnt mean that like i dont care how you feel bcus you know I do :hugs: I meant as in cant believe you havent tested yet x x x x x


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Is that a promise??? Can we play Mario Karts after I pee???
> 
> <---- Ner ner ner ner Im not going to pee tomorrow so reedy comes over :rofl: Is that all I need to do to get a BAW get together!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


* right BAW girls I have a mission should you choose to accept it, Kerry is refusing to POAS & we know this is very unlike her which leads me to believe that this person is an imposter x your mission is to find the real Samba x she is among us somewhere 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Is that a promise??? Can we play Mario Karts after I pee???
> 
> <---- Ner ner ner ner Im not going to pee tomorrow so reedy comes over :rofl: Is that all I need to do to get a BAW get together!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> * right BAW girls I have a mission should you choose to accept it, Kerry is refusing to POAS & we know this is very unlike her which leads me to believe that this person is an imposter x your mission is to find the real Samba x she is among us somewhere
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thanks reedy you made me smile!! :rofl: Thought my face was going to crack after being such a misery guts lately. Im sure theres something in the water atm we all seem to be down.


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Is that a promise??? Can we play Mario Karts after I pee???
> 
> <---- Ner ner ner ner Im not going to pee tomorrow so reedy comes over :rofl: Is that all I need to do to get a BAW get together!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> * right BAW girls I have a mission should you choose to accept it, Kerry is refusing to POAS & we know this is very unlike her which leads me to believe that this person is an imposter x your mission is to find the real Samba x she is among us somewhere
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thanks reedy you made me smile!! :rofl: Thought my face was going to crack after being such a misery guts lately. Im sure theres something in the water atm we all seem to be down.Click to expand...

I'm glad i put a smile on your face x thats what us girls are here for :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g9/venicebandit85/Animation/alien.gif

My friend just dropped me off!!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g9/venicebandit85/Animation/alien.gif
> 
> My friend just dropped me off!!!

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Lea - thats terrible :hug: bet you feel like the time will never be right for you to TTC but I personally think its obviously what you want, so you shouldnt keep putting it off :hugs: TTC would make you happy & everything else will sort itself out xx

Thank you ladies. I feel exactly the same way. The trick is convincing Husband of the same.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> https://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g9/venicebandit85/Animation/alien.gif
> 
> My friend just dropped me off!!!

Ahhahahahahaha!! Kerry, my dear, I sure hope you feel better soon. I am looking at you not wanting to POAS as a sign. PMAPMAPMA!!


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Morning girls x
> 
> had a bit of good luck yesterday, DH & my dad managed to fix the washing machine x :happydance:
> bad news though I've got to find £60 from somewhere to pay for the new clutch on my car :dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else? x

Yay for the washing machine...boo for the clutch!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lea how are you today? x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Reedy - Is that a promise??? Can we play Mario Karts after I pee???
> 
> <---- Ner ner ner ner Im not going to pee tomorrow so reedy comes over :rofl: Is that all I need to do to get a BAW get together!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> * right BAW girls I have a mission should you choose to accept it, Kerry is refusing to POAS & we know this is very unlike her which leads me to believe that this person is an imposter x your mission is to find the real Samba x she is among us somewhere
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Hi Lea how are you today? x

I'm good! Back on the diet. I jumped on the scale last week and panicked. All the weight I had lost before my wedding, I have gained back. all 50 lbs!! Can't skip the gym anymore either.

How are you today?


----------



## Chris77

Back from my meeting where I have shared with the others what I have learned. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

My genius photographer - these are going in our wedding album. 

<~~~just a little slow in doing this we got married 18 months ago :dohh: :dohh:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_121.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_41.jpg

What do you girls think of this picture? Is it too busy? The pics haven't been put in the album yet.
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/The_Car1.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

I think they all look lovely.


----------



## Chris77

This is going to be our first page:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_1A.jpg


----------



## Chris77

OMG! We had SNOW last night!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

This is another pic from the album: I wanted to use as much of the proof pictures I liked as possible without having to spend an extra $40 a page.

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_101.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

So did we. I got a Christmas ticker cause I'm FINALLY in the mood. Yayay Snow!!


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - :hug: I think I need to be getting my :ninga: kit on to kick your hubby's ass!! :rofl:

Chris - Love the pics!!

Popped out and had a little bottle of WKD blue, but its made me tired :rofl: Still no :witch: FFS if your coming :witch: today would be nice!!!

daisy - :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I know what you mean about weight gain hun. I'm a good 15-20 pounds heavier than my wedding pics. :cry: :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Kerry - Thanks hunnie

Chris - You are inspiring me to FINALLY do something with my wedding pics :rofl: I want to get a couple printed on that canvas board stuff to hang over my fireplace.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Kerry - Thanks hunnie
> 
> Chris - You are inspiring me to FINALLY do something with my wedding pics :rofl: I want to get a couple printed on that canvas board stuff to hang over my fireplace.

:rofl: Well, at least you're 1 over me. At least you have a house to hang up pictures!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

That's something I guess.


----------



## Sambatiki

Im I the only Unmarried here????


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Im I the only Unmarried here????

:hugs::hugs: But you're engaged, that's close enough. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Im I the only Unmarried here????

You live with him. There is really no difference.


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks Lea x feeling better now my car is fixed & the washing machine too x 

Chris - Your photos are gorgeous x


----------



## Chris77

YAY for everything being fixed Reedy! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> I'm ok thanks Lea x feeling better now my car is fixed & the washing machine too x
> 
> Chris - Your photos are gorgeous x

:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Im I the only Unmarried here????
> 
> You live with him. There is really no difference.Click to expand...

Absolutely. When people used to ask me how married life was. I would say, "We lived together before so there's no difference except that now when he dies, I get money." :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: even before we were married, if he died, I got money!! :rofl: I like the ring though. If y'all want to take a look at my wedding photos here ya go...

https://lcwiens.multiply.com/photos


----------



## Reedy

Lea your photos are gorgeous x I love your dress x


----------



## Chris77

Beautiful photos Lea!


----------



## Chris77

Man our cafeteria is EXPENSIVE! I just ordered chicken stir-fry and a 20 oz diet pepsi and it was $8.04!! :shock: That's what I pay for chinese food without the drink and it's 2 days worth of food!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Man our cafeteria is EXPENSIVE! I just ordered chicken stir-fry and a 20 oz diet pepsi and it was $8.04!! :shock: That's what I pay for chinese food without the drink and it's 2 days worth of food!!!!

That's nutty!! It's crazy around here too. There is a place that has $8 bagel sandwiches, no drink. That place inspired me to bring my lunches everyday. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

we dont have a cafe bcus our company is only small we have to make do with tescos :rofl:
thats like £4 right? thats about what you would pay here x 

I had some tomato soup with tiger bread mmmm fresh today its really soft I'm taking the rest home with me yummy


----------



## LeaArr

There are a bunch of take out cafes around my office, and a grocery store down the street. I usually go to the grocery store on payday and load up on soups and fruit and stash them in my desk :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Man our cafeteria is EXPENSIVE! I just ordered chicken stir-fry and a 20 oz diet pepsi and it was $8.04!! :shock: That's what I pay for chinese food without the drink and it's 2 days worth of food!!!!
> 
> That's nutty!! It's crazy around here too. There is a place that has $8 bagel sandwiches, no drink. That place inspired me to bring my lunches everyday. :rofl:Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> There are a bunch of take out cafes around my office, and a grocery store down the street. I usually go to the grocery store on payday and load up on soups and fruit and stash them in my desk :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Stouffer's frozen entree's were on sale when I went shopping over the weekend. 5 for $10 so I picked up a bunch for my lunches.


----------



## Chris77

Oh by the way, Annie is STILL producing her own tears!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> :rofl: even before we were married, if he died, I got money!! :rofl: I like the ring though. If y'all want to take a look at my wedding photos here ya go...
> 
> https://lcwiens.multiply.com/photos

Lovely pics Lea! I love looking at wedding pics :)

Especially liked the ones where you are downing shots at the bar - looks like fun! :) x


----------



## Reedy

:happydance: for Annie x 

I was telling DH about her last night x he was very pleased for her too x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh by the way, Annie is STILL producing her own tears!! :happydance:

Yayayayay :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: even before we were married, if he died, I got money!! :rofl: I like the ring though. If y'all want to take a look at my wedding photos here ya go...
> 
> https://lcwiens.multiply.com/photos
> 
> Lovely pics Lea! I love looking at wedding pics :)
> 
> Especially liked the ones where you are downing shots at the bar - looks like fun! :) xClick to expand...

Thanks.
I just looked at my photographer and said "I need a shot!" none of the bars were open yet, but there was one that was setting up for the day. She asked them if we could take a few pics in there, and so we wandered around for a bit. I saw the stage, and I asked if I could walk across it, then before they could answer, I said "It's my wedding day, I'm going to do what I want!" and started the line across the stage! :rofl: Then I finally got my shot! Mmmm, bazooka joes (the only blue shot we could think of at the time :rofl: ). They gave us a deal on them too, they gave us 8 shots and charged us for 4 of them. 
I think I'm going to put my dress on and go to the bar to see if I can get more drink deals :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, this day needs to MOVE!!


----------



## Chris77

This is my brother at his latest competition


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2AG1FfzyuY


----------



## Reedy

right I'm offski I shall speak to you all 2moro x 

lea & Chris - hope your days go quick x 
hope you all have lovely evenings

Much love x x x


----------



## Chris77

Night Reedy :wave: Have a lovely evening.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> right I'm offski I shall speak to you all 2moro x
> 
> lea & Chris - hope your days go quick x
> hope you all have lovely evenings
> 
> Much love x x x

Thanks, you too.


----------



## LeaArr

I just came to the realization that I really don't like my SIL :rofl: I can't believe it took me this long to figure it out! :rofl:

*edit - I don't not like my SIL, but I am just really really really annoyed with her right now. She put me in charge of the SS for our siblings and SOs by way of sending me a text saying "are you taking care of it? let me know who i'm shopping for" Like I have a choice now!! I set it up on Elfster cause I couldn't be bothered to do the draw on my own. Now she is telling all of us that we need to put our wishlists up on elfster cause my MIL is using it for her Christmas shopping. (Another third party message from her after SHE was complaining that no one talks to anyone directly the family. ugh!!) Not a big deal, but don't tell me what to do. I have already put everything I want on that list. I never really want for much around Christmas anyway. I think I'm most annoyed by the idea of having it all online. This means we aren't going to see eachother prior to Christmas at all?! I used to enjoy us all getting together to write out the list! 
I think I am extra annoyed cause I told her that Nick and I were done shopping with the exception of the SS gifts cause we didn't know who we had at that point. Then on Friday she sends me a text asking what I was thinking about for gifts for Gramma R, MIL, and FIL. I am not telling her what I got them, and I am done shopping for them. DONE. that means no more thinking about it!!

sorry if that didn't make sense. I am really annoyed with her right now.


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: at least you know it wasnt a rash decision Lea :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I edited that post. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I just came to the realization that I really don't like my SIL :rofl: I can't believe it took me this long to figure it out! :rofl:
> 
> *edit - I don't not like my SIL, but I am just really really really annoyed with her right now. She put me in charge of the SS for our siblings and SOs by way of sending me a text saying "are you taking care of it? let me know who i'm shopping for" Like I have a choice now!! I set it up on Elfster cause I couldn't be bothered to do the draw on my own. Now she is telling all of us that we need to put our wishlists up on elfster cause my MIL is using it for her Christmas shopping. (Another third party message from her after SHE was complaining that no one talks to anyone directly the family. ugh!!) Not a big deal, but don't tell me what to do. I have already put everything I want on that list. I never really want for much around Christmas anyway. I think I'm most annoyed by the idea of having it all online. This means we aren't going to see eachother prior to Christmas at all?! I used to enjoy us all getting together to write out the list!
> I think I am extra annoyed cause I told her that Nick and I were done shopping with the exception of the SS gifts cause we didn't know who we had at that point. Then on Friday she sends me a text asking what I was thinking about for gifts for Gramma R, MIL, and FIL. I am not telling her what I got them, and I am done shopping for them. DONE. that means no more thinking about it!!
> 
> sorry if that didn't make sense. I am really annoyed with her right now.

I didn't like mine for the longest time, and even now her likability is in question. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: at least you know it wasnt a rash decision Lea :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I edited that post. :rofl:

Aww, did you feel guilty?? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I just came to the realization that I really don't like my SIL :rofl: I can't believe it took me this long to figure it out! :rofl:
> 
> *edit - I don't not like my SIL, but I am just really really really annoyed with her right now. She put me in charge of the SS for our siblings and SOs by way of sending me a text saying "are you taking care of it? let me know who i'm shopping for" Like I have a choice now!! I set it up on Elfster cause I couldn't be bothered to do the draw on my own. Now she is telling all of us that we need to put our wishlists up on elfster cause my MIL is using it for her Christmas shopping. (Another third party message from her after SHE was complaining that no one talks to anyone directly the family. ugh!!) Not a big deal, but don't tell me what to do. I have already put everything I want on that list. I never really want for much around Christmas anyway. I think I'm most annoyed by the idea of having it all online. This means we aren't going to see eachother prior to Christmas at all?! I used to enjoy us all getting together to write out the list!
> I think I am extra annoyed cause I told her that Nick and I were done shopping with the exception of the SS gifts cause we didn't know who we had at that point. Then on Friday she sends me a text asking what I was thinking about for gifts for Gramma R, MIL, and FIL. I am not telling her what I got them, and I am done shopping for them. DONE. that means no more thinking about it!!
> 
> sorry if that didn't make sense. I am really annoyed with her right now.
> 
> I didn't like mine for the longest time, and even now her likability is in question. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I tried. I think there was a moment that I may have realized it a few years ago when she was trying to convince Nick to use his inheritance (all of it) to go on a trip to Egypt when he didn't really want to go at all.
I am going to note at this point that she borrowed money from her parents to pay for the down payment on a townhouse because she had used her inheritance on a trip to SE Asia.
Then she got mad at us for not taking money from his parents (they offered it, we never would have asked) when we were buying our home. She put down my home when her fiance bought theirs cause it wasn't at nice. She didn't say it outright, but it was implied. I just thought to myself, at least my home is mine! I didn't have to borrow (other than the mortgage of course :rofl: ) or have someone else buy it for me!


----------



## Chris77

:shock: Yeah I wouldn't like her either. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I edited that post. :rofl:
> 
> Aww, did you feel guilty?? :rofl:Click to expand...

I just wanted to add explaination :rofl:

I think I am done ranting now though!! :rofl: ugh!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:

My SIL tries to make me believe I'm every bit the bitch that she is. HELL NO!! I have my moment's but she's the friggin QUEEN!!!! 

She told DH (and myself) that we shouldn't have children b/c we don't have our own house and instead rent from my FIL. Meanwhile, the only reason SHE has her house is because DH's mother bought her one!!! So DH threw that back in her face b/c if it wasn't for their mother, they would be in a ridiculously highly expensive apartment and wouldn't be able to afford a baby. As it is, they are struggling, but yet, she SHOULD have children but DH and I shouldn't. :growlmad: :trouble: MIL feels we shouldn't have them either until we have our own home. I'm like whatever....butt out lady. :trouble:


----------



## LeaArr

At least I'm not alone :rofl: I guess SIL's are there to drive people nutters. 
Nick isn't that fond of her cause she is constantly judging people. He used to get into fist fights with her when they were teenagers. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: But other than butting in where they don't belong, they're basically good people - just can't bring up the subject of DH and I TTC to either of them, although I have to sit and listen to their ramblings about babies. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

boourns.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> boourns.

:saywhat: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm a dork. I'm sorry. I am working to correct it, but it just isn't working out for me :rofl:
I can't talk about the possiblility of having babies with anyone but you guys it seems. It's so lonely and dark over here. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I am soooo bored!!


----------



## LeaArr

I guess it's time to go back to work. yuck. Sorry I can no longer help with your boredom. I should actually work now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I guess it's time to go back to work. yuck. Sorry I can no longer help with your boredom. I should actually work now :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

evening.....

sorry...mad day....have been in a workshop all day......nearly nodded off!

Lea...love all of your piccies...weddings are such a happy time....think i might go and look at my piccies later! :D

and Chris....i know your MIL and SIL are such a pain with babies etc....but i know that one day (hopefull very soon) you will make a lovely mummy!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> At least I'm not alone :rofl: I guess SIL's are there to drive people nutters.
> Nick isn't that fond of her cause she is constantly judging people. He used to get into fist fights with her when they were teenagers. :rofl:

Right now im thanking my lucky stars that DH is an only child :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Aww! Thanks Buffy! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> At least I'm not alone :rofl: I guess SIL's are there to drive people nutters.
> Nick isn't that fond of her cause she is constantly judging people. He used to get into fist fights with her when they were teenagers. :rofl:
> 
> Right now im thanking my lucky stars that DH is an only child :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Nicky :wave:

have missed being on today....really thought i was going to punch fat guy at one point......he was talking absolute gibberish on the workshop......

tomorrow is going to be busy too :hissy:

just had my dinner......spaghetti bolognese......yummy.....:D


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Buffy :hi:


----------



## buffycat

and what's this about Kerry not POAS...i thought that she would have been armed and ready this morninrg!


----------



## Chris77

Your dinner sounds yummy Buffy!


----------



## NickyT75

I just had a ham cheese & pickle sandwich for my tea... prob have strange dreams tonight now :lol:


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> and what's this about Kerry not POAS...i thought that she would have been armed and ready this morninrg!

Yeah - I think she's just scared of getting a :bfn: poor thing

I know how she feels... it really knocks your confidence :(

She's planning to test tomorrow if :witch: hasnt arrived... but TBH thats prob just coz of peer pressure :dohh: EVERYONE keeps on at her about it :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I just had a ham cheese & pickle sandwich for my tea... prob have strange dreams tonight now :lol:

Ooooh sounds lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> and what's this about Kerry not POAS...i thought that she would have been armed and ready this morninrg!
> 
> Yeah - I think she's just scared of getting a :bfn: poor thing
> 
> I know how she feels... it really knocks your confidence :(
> 
> She's planning to test tomorrow if :witch: hasnt arrived... but TBH thats prob just coz of peer pressure :dohh: EVERYONE keeps on at her about it :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...

I really hope the :witch: stays away for her!


----------



## buffycat

followed by cereal bar for pud.....not quite an apple crumble with custard, but it will have to suffice......



:growlmad: just had a call from work....have to go onto a conference call in 10 mins.....gggggrrrrr


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> and what's this about Kerry not POAS...i thought that she would have been armed and ready this morninrg!
> 
> Yeah - I think she's just scared of getting a :bfn: poor thing
> 
> I know how she feels... it really knocks your confidence :(
> 
> She's planning to test tomorrow if :witch: hasnt arrived... but TBH thats prob just coz of peer pressure :dohh: EVERYONE keeps on at her about it :dohh: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess that it why i have never done a ttc journal....i think i manage to put enough pressure on myself all on my own....Click to expand...


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> followed by cereal bar for pud.....not quite an apple crumble with custard, but it will have to suffice......
> 
> 
> 
> :growlmad: just had a call from work....have to go onto a conference call in 10 mins.....gggggrrrrr

Oh that truly sucks Buffy!!


----------



## buffycat

i swear, they want their pound of flesh from me sometimes! they want me to try and comment on a meeting that i wasn't even at today!!!! they really must think i am pyschic as well!


----------



## Chris77

Even more frustrating! :growlmad: Don't answer the call and say that your phone died. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

now i think that you are pyschic!........i had to go and get my phone charger from upstairs!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> now i think that you are pyschic!........i had to go and get my phone charger from upstairs!

:shock: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

BAH!! I am frickin' starving!!


----------



## buffycat

i am too......9.30pm...stuck on a work call (on mute so that i can yell abuse at people!) and wondering what to eat next........

yoghurt....will get one from fridge......
and will make a hot chocolate too...

ooh, Chris....i love the US hot chocolate Swiss Maid by the way!


----------



## Poshie

I was out the office all day yesterday, so didn't get a chance to post (you probably didn't notice!).

So lots of food talk going on here. Food is nice, we like food.

So I'm wondering if our recovered POAS addict is actually going to test today at 15dpo - I still can't believe she hasn't yet, but fair play to her!

Can't be arsed again today. I decided last night that I need a break from all this.......perhaps have a baby, now that would be something completely different :)

How's everyone doing today? Is it a PMA day or a miserable day?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Poshie x 
I did wonder where you were yesterday x 
washing machine is fixed & so is the car x & only 2 days left till I get to pick up my new car :happydance:

think I am around 7dpo but not a 100% sure but feeling ok not really pma but not down either but a lot can change in a week :rofl:

How are you? x


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news on the washing machine, it's always wortha go at fixing it yourself I reckon (well get the blokes to anyway!) You've got your new car to look forward at the weekend too :)

We are pretty much cycle buddies, save a day aren't we. Only difference is, I am waiting for AF (def not the 2ww for me) next week.

I was feeling a bit down last night actually. Worried about the economic climate and my husband's business; how we will cope when I'm not earning etc etc. Had a good chat (and a few tears) with DH - about that and also how I miss my mum, You know how it is sometimes things just get you down? Decided I need a break from being the responsible career girl and am feeling more positive today so far. :)

Have you checked out Samba's journal and her dark pic??


----------



## NickyT75

morning girlies :)


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> We are pretty much cycle buddies, save a day aren't we. Only difference is, I am waiting for AF (def not the 2ww for me) next week.
> 
> I was feeling a bit down last night actually. Worried about the economic climate and my husband's business; how we will cope when I'm not earning etc etc. Had a good chat (and a few tears) with DH
> 
> Have you checked out Samba's journal and her dark pic??

Yeah I'll save you a spot in cycle buddies for next month x 

I was talking to DH about the same thing the other night x it is very worrying x so I know where your coming from x 

I saw Kerry's dark pic, whats with that? & why isnt she back on with either another pic or explaining the dark one?? hope she's ok x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x


----------



## NickyT75

she has explained it now hun


----------



## Poshie

Unfortunately its a bfn for Samba this cycle. Since the dark pic, she has been back on her journal to explain.

Hi Nicky :)


----------



## NickyT75

Samba - hope you are ok babe? :hug: x


----------



## Reedy

Just left a post on your journal Kerry x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies,

Sorry had a manic morning, boss is back :yipee: good news!!! Just been catching up on whats been going on whilst he's been off!

Sorry about the dark pic, I didnt realise it was that bad :rofl: Was in a rush to cycle to the bus stop so thought it would explain all. 

Thanks for all you lovely words of support in my journo and here. Love you all!!! :hug:

Nicky - Cant believe we didnt get the same cycle!!! STUPID :witch: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hope you all had a good weekend, although it's almost the weekend again!
Sorry I've not had time to catch up lately, been trying really hard to get a job but not heard back from anywhere. :(

Hopefully I'll get something soon.

Sorry you didn't get your BFPs, Nicky & Kerry. :hugs:
xx


----------



## NickyT75

I know! silly old bag! she turned up unannounced at my house 3 days early (how rude!) my cycle was the shortest I've ever had at only 25 days


----------



## Reedy

hey Kerry x glad your feeling ok x


----------



## Reedy

Hi Ella x 
sorry to hear no one has got back to you x I'm sure something will come up? x


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy, I really hope so. :( :hugs:

It's my OH's mum's birthday tomorrow, and then two of my closest friends at the beginning of December and then it's Christmas! Plus I want money to go out with so I really need a job.. Oh well, I can't do more than try! :)

Have you got your car yet Reedy?
xx


----------



## toffee87

Ella, have you considered Christmas jobs? there are loads about! Can you drive/have a car? If so then perhaps an agency?


----------



## Ella

I've applied as a xmas temp at about 4 places and I've tried about 10 others in the past week for full-time permanent positions but I've just not heard back.

Called up the agencies I've joined and the people I've needed to speak to were either 'not in' or 'busy' and didn't get back to me.

And no, I can't drive yet so don't really have much going for me, do I?
xx


----------



## Reedy

Ella said:


> Have you got your car yet Reedy?
> xx

not yet I get it on saturday :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Ella Have you tried toys are us at St george's retail park??? they are always after xmas staff I worked there about 5 years ago for 3 months over xmas x


----------



## Ella

Reedy said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Have you got your car yet Reedy?
> xx
> 
> not yet I get it on saturday :happydance:Click to expand...

:wohoo:
xx


----------



## Ella

No I haven't, actually.. Might go up and have a look later, thanks! :hugs: :)

I really need to catch up with everyone's cycles around here! Am I the only one _actually_ WTT?! :rofl:
Besides Poshie but she doesn't count because she will be TTC soon!

xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi Ella. Hey you, I am officially a WTTer !! ;) Sorry to hear youve had no luck on the job front yet. Its a difficult market at the moment isnt it. As long as you keep trying, something will come up Im sure :)


----------



## Reedy

ella - sorry going on about jobs lol but have you had a look on the leicester mercury website?? you type in the sort of job you want & it brings lots of things up?? worth a try if you havent already done it x 

I think you are the only wwt girl left in baw you need to recruit some more x although we'll always be around on BAW to keep you company x


----------



## Ella

Thanks Poshie & Reedy. :hugs:

Yeah, I go on the 'this is leicestershire' jobsite page everyday.. I see some jobs I would really be interested in but they're too far away without a car.. But hey, less than a month until I can apply for my provisional!!!! :wohoo:
(then another 3 'til I can start learning lol)

Poshie - You are an almost WTT'er! But you know when you'll be TTC and it's so near you don't count! :rofl:

Reedy - I'm glad of the company :D :hugs:
xx


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Ladies, 

Just dropping by cos I am missing you all! Have updated my TTC journal if anyone wants a read!

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Poshie

Good to see you, how are you doing?

I will go check our your journal.

:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Poshie - fed up still I'm afraid!! hows you?


----------



## Ella

Hey Tracy! :hi:

Thanks for adding me on facebook, by the way, think I forgot to reply to the message! :blush:

I just read your update in your TTC journal.. I'm sure everything will be fine at the doc's, hun, and you'll have your OH there for support too.

We're always here for you to 'witter on to'. :) :hugs:
xx


----------



## Poshie

I can understand you feeling poo hun. Fx that at least you will get a way forward and make some progress in your quest. :hugs:

I'm not doing too bad thanks. Been stressing a bit about economy and financial matters (I am a big worrier). BUT looking forward to ttc'ing next month - suddenly seemss to have come round! It's the big unknown of course and I don't know what to expect. I hear so many different stories on here and everyone is different. Proof is in the pudding as they say.

Good to have you here again :)


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Ella, you're welcome, I don't use facebook much, just pop on now and again!


----------



## golcarlilly

OOh exciting Poshie, bet you can't wait!! just think you may have your bfp by Christmas!

I am stressing about money too, my work are still on short time and it is very depressing, I am so lucky I am still getting paid full time, would not be able to cope!!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Tracy, you're back!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Missed you hun!!


----------



## Poshie

It is a worry isn't it. But as my DH and I said last night, there will likely never be a 'perfect' time so what can you do. We don't know how long the journey will be and whatever happens, we will have time to save up some money. That is providing work remains okay.

Afternoon Chris :) How are you today?


----------



## Chris77

I'm good thanks Posh. Then again, it's only 7:31 am here and my day hasn't even begun! :dohh: Ask me that again in about 2 hours. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris, missed you too, didn't work keeping away, TTC is still at the forefront of my mind 24/7 !!!


----------



## Poshie

the day is young for you!

Any more symptom spotting from you then?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Tracy!!! 

I replied in your journo!! So very lovely to see you!! :hug:

Ella - I hope you find a new job soon.

Gosh you guys have been busy chatting!!!

Going to ask my boss for tomorrow off as although I though I was fine all i want to do is :cry:. But I think thats partly to do with the preggers ladies and ever since I mentioned that Im giving up smoking they seem to be gossiping behind my back. I know what theyre thinking, but theyre wrong.... IM NOT PREGGERS!!!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> the day is young for you!
> 
> Any more symptom spotting from you then?

Some Poshie, it's in my journal.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hiya Tracy!!!
> 
> I replied in your journo!! So very lovely to see you!! :hug:
> 
> Ella - I hope you find a new job soon.
> 
> Gosh you guys have been busy chatting!!!
> 
> Going to ask my boss for tomorrow off as although I though I was fine all i want to do is :cry:. But I think thats partly to do with the preggers ladies and ever since I mentioned that Im giving up smoking they seem to be gossiping behind my back. I know what theyre thinking, but theyre wrong.... IM NOT PREGGERS!!!

The hospital where I work just went smoke free today. Many people are not happy campers! :nope:

I'm sorry you're so down hun. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

SMILE, damn it!

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/Smile-1.jpg


----------



## Ella

Afternoon Chris! :hi:

Thanks Kerry. :hugs:
Let them gossip - who cares? :)

xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi Tracey x its good to hear from you. I'll just pop over to your journal x


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/wawan678/a.gif

<--- Samba's smiling!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Glad you're smiling Samba.

I don't feel like smiling much today I must admit. Just generally feeling down about everything (know what I mean?). And I'm not even ttc'ing yet! God knows what I'll be like then!

:sad1:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh and Ive got a half day tomorrow!! :yipee:!!! 

Couldnt have the whole day off as I need to clear some things up with our far east office first thing but will be leaving at 1pm!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ella

Yay for Kerry! :wohoo:

LOL my OH is so evil.. yesterday we were talking about how his friend has his driving test today and my OH was like 'It'd be funny if he failed because he's so cocky about he'll pass first time' (it took my OH *11* attempts to pass btw!) and he just rang me up like 'Mitch failed his driving test hahahahahahaha' :rofl:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - I think I do know what you mean. Im not upset about TTC, Im not upset that the :witch: is here. I just feel sad not for any real reason just abit sad. But Im sure its probably just my hormones. Which is a good thing, lots of hormones is good for TTC!!


----------



## Poshie

11 attempts??????? :saywhat:

I've not heard of anyone that's tried that many times - especially a bloke. Did he ever think at some point, maybe he just wasn't cut out for driving!?! 

Excellent news on the half day tomrrow Samba :)


----------



## Ella

Poshie - When have you ever known a bloke to think they're not cut out for driving? :rofl:

I think it's a Leicester thing.. I know a guy who's took it *13* times and he's still not passed!
xx


----------



## Poshie

I am genuninely shocked! 

This is my face right now:

:shock:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/wawan678/a.gif
> 
> <--- Samba's smiling!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Glad you're smiling hun! :yipee:


----------



## Reedy

It took my mum 7 times to pass & it took about 8 times for my best friend to pass x 
it took me twice x but I can drive now thats the main thing :happydance:

Kerry glad to see you smiling x x x


----------



## Ella

:rofl:

My OH is actually a really good driver though.. Must be all the practice!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Ohhh and Ive got a half day tomorrow!! :yipee:!!!
> 
> Couldnt have the whole day off as I need to clear some things up with our far east office first thing but will be leaving at 1pm!!! :wohoo:

:wohoo: That's FAB! I'm leaving at 2:00 tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Ella said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My OH is actually a really good driver though.. Must be all the practice!
> xx

Yeah, I bet he is! :D


----------



## Poshie

Ella - remind me, when do you ttc? I have read your pretty exhaustive list of things to do before you ttc!


----------



## Ella

We've decided to wait until I'm about 19/20.. so we've got a good 3/4 years to go! I've got a lot I wanna get out of my system first.. Mainly the alcohol to blood ratio :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

We have a European Jewelery vendor here at my job today. I told DH to give me a few extra bucks. :rofl: I'll be taking a break and visiting them shortly. :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

are wee young 'un then with loads of time :) I was 16 (nearly 17) when I met by DH actually. Having a baby though was the last thing on our minds back then, I must admit. We wer e both at college and having a great student type time!


----------



## Poshie

Chris, I'm interested in what a 'European jeweller' might sell?


----------



## Ella

Yeah, I guess I'm a young'un haha.. My OH is 23 though, thinks he's getting old! :rofl:

I've always really loved kids and my work experience at a pre-school really implanted it in my mind, though I have enough sense to know that it would be totally impractical and unfair to have a child _right now._

Life is too short to not make the most of it! :)
xx


----------



## Poshie

Good call Ella. I have been the opposite in some ways. I've never had a massive desire for a baby. It's only really been since I turned 32 and I realise time is passing us by that I've been thinking more about it. My sister though is completely hooked on the idea and has been for AGES. She unfortunatley had a m/c earlier this year and is currently seeing a FS. So far no obvious signs of why she's having trouble, aside from probaly not ov every month.


----------



## Ella

Aww, I hope things work out for your sister. :hugs:

Yeah, I read this crazy magazine article about career-driven women that are being sterilized at like 20-25 without having had any children because they're 'so sure' they never want children. :saywhat:

I'm under no illusions that I'm wise on the world or anything, but I guess I was quite an early developer. I started my periods when I was 11, I've had some issues with eating disorders and I used to self-harm because I was badly bullied at school when I was younger, my mum had a stroke two years ago.. Sorry if that seems like a life story lol, but I just wanted you to know I'm not just another naive teenager that knows nothing. :)

xx


----------



## Poshie

I never thought that Ella (hope you didn't think I did). You seem to me to be a very switched-on and eloquent young lady and it doesn't matter to me how old you are. I'm sure you'll make a great Mum when your time comes :hugs:

Wow that is young to get sterilized isn't it. I mean I would never have considered that, as I always knew that one day I would want a chlid. And fair enough, some people don't want kids and that is their call, it is a personal choice after all.


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: I got 2 pieces of Tiffany jewelry for $40! A bracelet and a ring. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey ladies, I'm just stopping on for a sec to let you know that work is nuts, so I won't be too chatty today. Have a good one.


----------



## Poshie

to hear about your Mum, that must have been awful for you and your family to deal with. How is she doing now? I lost my Mum in 2004 and it was the worst day of my life to date. If I ever do get pg, I will miss her sooo much.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: Sorry work is crazy hun. :hugs:


----------



## Ella

I agree it's a personal choice; but I just hope they don't regret it, sterilization reversals aren't known to be the most successful!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> to hear about your Mum, that must have been awful for you and your family to deal with. How is she doing now? I lost my Mum in 2004 and it was the worst day of my life to date. If I ever do get pg, I will miss her sooo much.

Posh, I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Poshie said:


> to hear about your Mum, that must have been awful for you and your family to deal with. How is she doing now? I lost my Mum in 2004 and it was the worst day of my life to date. If I ever do get pg, I will miss her sooo much.

Thanks. :hugs:

Luckily it was a 'slight stroke' but she did temporarily lose all feeling down her right side. She's doing great actually.. She's just graduated with a degree in Social Care and she's got a job as a social worker (not that they're getting the best press at the minute!)

I'm sorry that you lost your mum.. I can't imagine how hard that must've been to deal with. :hugs:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella, I'm sorry to hear about your mom hun. :hugs: I hope she makes a speedy recovery. My dad had a mini stroke this time last year.


----------



## Poshie

That's great your Mum is doing so well and making the most of her life :)


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG I cant believe that there are women out there that would do such a thing!
How do you know at 20 that you NEVER want to have kids!!! Silly Girls


----------



## Ella

Thanks Chris. :hugs:

Poshie - Yeah, I'm so proud of her that she had the strength to carry on with her education after that.

I just really learnt not to take things for granted.
xx


----------



## Poshie

it does seem like a hair brained idea doesn't it. I'd like to think that most doctors wouldn't do it if a girl of that age asked. Not unless there was some special case for doing it, like other medical problems etc.


----------



## NickyT75

I agree Kerry!

When I was 20 having a baby was the last thing on my mind but BOY OH BOY did that change when I turned 30!!! 

now Id give anything to get pregnant


----------



## Ella

Sambatiki said:


> OMG I cant believe that there are women out there that would do such a thing!
> How do you know at 20 that you NEVER want to have kids!!! Silly Girls

I know Kerry!

Most doctors won't do it on the NHS on the basis that they have never had any children and shouldn't rule it out in the future, so they have to pay to have it done privately.
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Ella & Tracy

Its great to see you both :hug:


----------



## Ella

Hey Nicky! :hugs:

Hope you're treating yourself to a tipple or two! :wine:
You won't be able to at Christmas of course because you'll have your :bfp: by then! :wohoo:
:dust::dust::dust:

As will all you other ladies! :happydance:
xx


----------



## Chris77

I just told DH that I saved him $400 today buy spending $40. He asked me why is it that whenever I 'save' him money, I end up SPENDING money! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Chris77 said:


> I just told DH that I saved him $400 today buy spending $40. He asked me why is it that whenever I 'save' him money, I end up SPENDING money! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: !!!

Tell him.. speculate to accumulate? :rofl:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> I just told DH that I saved him $400 today buy spending $40. He asked me why is it that whenever I 'save' him money, I end up SPENDING money! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: !!!
> 
> Tell him.. speculate to accumulate? :rofl:
> xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ella - :hug: Hope that you mum has a speedy recovery. 

Chris - Im sooooo jealous of your Tiffany jewellery. I had a Tiffany ring and loved it but I lost it at birmingham airport and didnt have time to look for it. :cry: You must post a pic!!


----------



## Poshie

Bargain Chris :)

So I thought Tiffanys was in the US as well as over here? I'm just wondering what the 'European jewelry' link is?


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Bargain Chris :)
> 
> So I thought Tiffanys was in the US as well as over here? I'm just wondering what the 'European jewelry' link is?

No idea! :shrug: I think they had European jewelery though b/c I didn't recognize alot of the names - or pronounce them! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Ella - :hug: Hope that you mum has a speedy recovery.
> 
> Chris - Im sooooo jealous of your Tiffany jewellery. I had a Tiffany ring and loved it but I lost it at birmingham airport and didnt have time to look for it. :cry: You must post a pic!!

Oh that sucks Samba, I'm sorry - I'll definitely post a pic!


----------



## Ella

Thanks Kerry. :hugs:

My mum is pretty much fine now, she just has panic attacks every now and then if we're in crowded places.

Chris - I've just realised that Annie has clothes! Where do you get them from?!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Ella

Most of the BAW club will be having a tee-total xmas so we'd best make the most of it while we can eh? :rofl: 
Might get a bottle of wine for tonight now I come to think of it :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Since I gave up the cancer sticks in September, I have found myself drinkig more wine than I used to. No stupid amounts, but I probably drink about 6-8 glasses a week. Does that sound bad? I will of course completely stop if I get pg.


----------



## Reedy

Can someone please answer me this question????









WHY THE HELL DO I LOOK PREGNANT YET I'M NOT?????:hissy:
My stomach looks HUGE today thank god for elasticated belts :rofl:


----------



## Ella

Nicky - Why not, eh? :D

Poshie - Doesn't sound bad to me.. But then again I'm what would be classed as a 'binge drinker'. I try not to, I really do, and I hate to add to the bad statistics of the UK's teenage drinkers but I just forget how much I've drank and it doesn't hit me until I stand up. Wish I liked wine more though, maybe I'd pace myself a bit! I need to educate my palate! :rofl:
xx


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Can someone please answer me this question????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY THE HELL DO I LOOK PREGNANT YET I'M NOT?????:hissy:
> My stomach looks HUGE today thank god for elasticated belts :rofl:

:rofl: Reedy! Maybe it's a sign................you know, a good sign fx :D


----------



## Ella

I'm sure you don't, Reedy!
Female insecurities are getting to you maybe it's 'cause your pg. ;)
xx


----------



## Chris77

Okay this is the ring I bought - $15

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/763.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Ella said:


> Nicky - Why not, eh? :D
> 
> Poshie - Doesn't sound bad to me.. But then again I'm what would be classed as a 'binge drinker'. I try not to, I really do, and I hate to add to the bad statistics of the UK's teenage drinkers but I just forget how much I've drank and it doesn't hit me until I stand up. Wish I liked wine more though, maybe I'd pace myself a bit! I need to educate my palate! :rofl:
> xx

Yeah I must admit my binge drinking days are over and my taste for wine has increased over the years. I'm more of a little but quite often girl now :) But don't get me wrong, I also used to binge drink, just like sooo many young people do. You get over it though, just takes time. ;)


----------



## Chris77

I'm still looking for a pic of the bracelet.


----------



## Reedy

glad your mum is doing well Ella x


----------



## Ella

Thanks Reedy. :hugs:

Poshie - Yeah, it's just because I started going out in town like 7 months ago.. So it's all quite new but I've learnt the hard way never to mix drinks.. It's not good! :sick:

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: i just had a flutterry ouchy feeling down low on the left by my bikini line? Hope ur all ok.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nice ring, Samba if ur about pics of the shoes and dresses r in my journal as u requested :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Ella said:


> Thanks Reedy. :hugs:
> 
> Poshie - Yeah, it's just because I started going out in town like 7 months ago.. So it's all quite new but I've learnt the hard way never to mix drinks.. It's not good! :sick:
> 
> xx

Yeah, don't mix your drinks is great advice. Shame I spent years not paying attention to that!! :nope:


----------



## Chris77

And this is the bracelet I bought for $25

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/sft0061b-2.jpg


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke said:


> :hi: i just had a flutterry ouchy feeling down low on the left by my bikini line? Hope ur all ok.

I like the sound of a fluttery feeling Daisy ! :D

Nice bling you have there Chris :)


----------



## Ella

LOL you can ignore it if you want, you just get drunk too quick and end up being sick.. Well I do anyway!
xx


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Ella said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Reedy. :hugs:
> 
> Poshie - Yeah, it's just because I started going out in town like 7 months ago.. So it's all quite new but I've learnt the hard way never to mix drinks.. It's not good! :sick:
> 
> xx
> 
> Yeah, don't mix your drinks is great advice. Shame I spent years not paying attention to that!! :nope:Click to expand...

Here here! :rofl: You shouldn't mix grapes with grains or some shit like that - can't remember exactly. But I always stick with one type of drink.


----------



## DaisyDuke

chris i LOVE the breacelet.


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> :hi: i just had a flutterry ouchy feeling down low on the left by my bikini line? Hope ur all ok.
> 
> I like the sound of a fluttery feeling Daisy ! :D
> 
> Nice bling you have there Chris :)Click to expand...


thank you :blush:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wine before beer makes u feel queer and beer before wine makes u feel fine aparently, dont drink beer, but dh swears by it :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Daisy, I'm having little fluttery feelings too! :D


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Wine before beer makes u feel queer and beer before wine makes u feel fine aparently, dont drink beer, but dh swears by it :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Poshie said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> :hi: i just had a flutterry ouchy feeling down low on the left by my bikini line? Hope ur all ok.
> 
> I like the sound of a fluttery feeling Daisy ! :D
> 
> Nice bling you have there Chris :)Click to expand...

Thanks, i'm only 4dpo anyone got any ideas what it is?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris77 said:


> Daisy, I'm having little fluttery feelings too! :D

REALLY????? OMG how many DPO r u, where are urs? Mine was very ouch to?


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> :hi: i just had a flutterry ouchy feeling down low on the left by my bikini line? Hope ur all ok.
> 
> I like the sound of a fluttery feeling Daisy ! :D
> 
> Nice bling you have there Chris :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, i'm only 4dpo anyone got any ideas what it is?Click to expand...

Maybe gas? That's what I think my flutterings are from. :dohh:


----------



## Ella

DaisyDuke said:


> Wine before beer makes u feel queer and beer before wine makes u feel fine aparently, dont drink beer, but dh swears by it :rofl:

Not heard that one before Daisy! :rofl:

Word of advice ladies, never mix ANYTHING with Baileys. :sick:
xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

No this was so isolated and very ouchy and not in a gassy place :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I'm liking the sound of all these fluttery feelings girls :) 

Yeah men are simple creatures aren't they. My DH is a lager man. That's it.


----------



## Reedy

Chris - I love the ring & bracelet they are gorgeous x 

Ella - I dont really drink that much :blush: I have a few when we go out but I'm happy to say I've never thrown up from drinking too much x

Daisy - sounds good x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Reedy i think i have done all the throwing up for u over the years :rofl: u know the anti binge drinking adds, u wouldnt go out like this, well that was me :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I actually like Bailey's! :D


----------



## Ella

Poshie - They definitely are simple creatures. My OH loves Stella!

Reedy - I am not proud to admit I am not good at keeping my drink down! I'm a lovely drunk though! Talkative, not mean or emotional.. But very likely to be sick, sadly lol.
xx


----------



## Poshie

DaisyDuke said:


> Reedy i think i have done all the throwing up for u over the years :rofl: u know the anti binge drinking adds, u wouldnt go out like this, well that was me :rofl:

Hey I like that advert, very good :)


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> No this was so isolated and very ouchy and not in a gassy place :rofl:

I can feel gas all over. :rofl:


----------



## Ella

I love Baileys! But I'd never drink it along with vodka shots again Chris! :sick:
xx


----------



## Poshie

I'll always remember when I dragged by best mate out for a drink not long after she'd had her first baby. She had two drinks and ended up being sick outside the pub, bless her!!! It was funny though :D Her alcohol tolerance took a massive battering after her first.


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> Poshie - They definitely are simple creatures. My OH loves Stella!
> 
> Reedy - I am not proud to admit I am not good at keeping my drink down! I'm a lovely drunk though! Talkative, not mean or emotional.. But very likely to be sick, sadly lol.
> xx

Ella, I'm a very happy drunk as well. :thumbup: I've been told I'm very entertaining when drunk. :rofl:

I played 3 man once with DH and his buddies - OMG!! I was NEVER so :sick: in all my life! I passed out, threw up - ugh it was terrible - and even more embarrassing is that EVERYONE remembers it! :dohh: But I had loads of fun though! Just not very fun the next morning. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> I love Baileys! But I'd never drink it along with vodka shots again Chris! :sick:
> xx

Oh no, not a good idea. :nope:


----------



## Ella

:rofl: Chris!

I love the embarrassing moments that everyone else can remember but your recollection is always 'kinda hazy'! :rofl:

My OH is the worst for that!
xx


----------



## Ella

:rofl: Chris!

I love the embarrassing moments that everyone else can remember but your recollection is always 'kinda hazy'! :rofl:

My OH is the worst for that!


----------



## Chris77

Ella said:


> :rofl: Chris!
> 
> I love the embarrassing moments that everyone else can remember but your recollection is always 'kinda hazy'! :rofl:
> 
> My OH is the worst for that!
> xx

:rofl:


----------



## Ella

Woops, didn't mean to post that twice! :blush:

Well ladies, I'm gonna go do the washing up and watch some tv for a bit! Talk to you all later! :hi:
xx


----------



## Poshie

Cheers Ella, catch you later and have a nice evening :)


----------



## Reedy

I'm a happy drunk too I just dont stop giggling :rofl:
the worst offender for me is Sambuca shots :sick: I can have a few drinks & feel fine but as soon as I have one of those I feel like I've had about 20 pints :dohh: they give you the worst hangovers ever x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Ella :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I'm a happy drunk too I just dont stop giggling :rofl:
> the worst offender for me is Sambuca shots :sick: I can have a few drinks & feel fine but as soon as I have one of those I feel like I've had about 20 pints :dohh: they give you the worst hangovers ever x

I'll have to keep that in mind. Thanks for the tip! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Ella x


oooh I'm one post away for hitting 2000 posts


----------



## Chris77

Has everyone seen my bro's video?


----------



## Poshie

I saw you posta vid, but I didn't get around to looking at it at the time, then I forgot about it. Have you got the link again to save me looking back for it?


----------



## Chris77

Of course! :D

Oops hang on


----------



## Chris77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2AG1FfzyuY


----------



## Chris77

I have to brag of course! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

F*CK me sideways Ladies!! You gals know how to gossip!! :rofl: Took me half and hour to catch up!! :rofl:

Right :wohoo: for those with Fluttery feelings!! :yipee: Got my fingers crossed for you

Chris - I love your ring and braclet, I like the Mesh range!!

Daisy - I'll pop over to your house to see your new purchases.

Nicky - I planning on getting absolutley F*cked tonight and tomorrow and Saturday!! :drunk:

Poshie - TBH I dont think your :wine: intake is enough!! :rofl: 

OK :witch: is being very very very nasty to me..... it really hurts


----------



## Poshie

Wow that's some impressive strong man stuff he's got going on there Chris! Has he considered doing the World's Strongest Man competition?


----------



## Poshie

Where have you been??? No wonder you've got to spend so long catchin up! And don't use working as an excuse, it really won't wash you know.

So Doctor Samba reckons I should in fact up my wine intake yeah? That's interesting if somewhat unexpected advice! :rofl: There was me worried I should be cutting down!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> F*CK me sideways Ladies!! You gals know how to gossip!! :rofl: Took me half and hour to catch up!! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Wow that's some impressive strong man stuff he's got going on there Chris! Has he considered doing the World's Strongest Man competition?

Nah, he not THAT strong! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Samba, sorry the :witch: is being a pain in the ass. :gun: :gun: :trouble: :ninja:


----------



## Chris77

Crap, I just had to expedite the shipping on my Fluoxetine. I only have one pill left. OOPS!!! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - :hugs: hope your feeling better soon x 

Chris - your brother is amazing, you must be really proud of him x

:happydance: my 2000th post :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Kerry - :hugs: hope your feeling better soon x
> 
> Chris - your brother is amazing, you must be really proud of him x
> 
> :happydance: my 2000th post :happydance:

Thanks Reedy and yes I am very proud of him. 

:wohoo: on 2,000 posts! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - Pretty bling there girlie! - I will have to watch the vids when I get home. I meant to watch the other one last night, but alas the xbox was calling my name when I got home and I lost track of time :rofl: I will tonight, I promise

here is some Christmas Cheer Lea Style:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qixiv080feg


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris - Pretty bling there girlie! - I will have to watch the vids when I get home. I meant to watch the other one last night, but alas the xbox was calling my name when I got home and I lost track of time :rofl: I will tonight, I promise
> 
> here is some Christmas Cheer Lea Style:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qixiv080feg

No prob - pogo calls me everynight. :dohh: :rofl:

great video! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

So what game are you playing on the xbox then?


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> So what game are you playing on the xbox then?

Right now I am playing Fable II


----------



## LeaArr

Well, not right now, but when I am playing.... :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris and Lea - Will have to watch both Vids when I get home


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2AG1FfzyuY

That is awesome. I was able to get around it. I didn't think the lack of audio would really hurt me too much :rofl: You have reason to brag!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Well, not right now, but when I am playing.... :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I was going to say, how did you manage to swing that at work!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris and Lea - Will have to watch both Vids when I get home

Okie dokie smoky pokey. :D :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

That's a great game by all accounts. I know, because my DH has been playing it for ages now and his character is some sort of Godly like super human! :) He completed it then stopped and played something else. At that point I got to have a go but that only lasted about a week as DH picked it up again to do the bits he'd missed!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Pretty bling there girlie! - I will have to watch the vids when I get home. I meant to watch the other one last night, but alas the xbox was calling my name when I got home and I lost track of time :rofl: I will tonight, I promise
> 
> here is some Christmas Cheer Lea Style:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qixiv080feg
> 
> No prob - pogo calls me everynight. :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> great video! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I <3 BNL. Every Christmas I listen to this song 14,000 times.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Chris and Lea - Will have to watch both Vids when I get home

:) - How are you today?

***1750***


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2AG1FfzyuY
> 
> That is awesome. I was able to get around it. I didn't think the lack of audio would really hurt me too much :rofl: You have reason to brag!!Click to expand...

Thank you very much. Nah, the sound was just some techno shit. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> That is awesome. I was able to get around it. I didn't think the lack of audio would really hurt me too much :rofl: You have reason to brag!!
> 
> Thank you very much. Nah, the sound was just some techno shit. :rofl:Click to expand...

Not so sorry I missed it then :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

thanks for the chat and catch you tomorrow :)


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> That is awesome. I was able to get around it. I didn't think the lack of audio would really hurt me too much :rofl: You have reason to brag!!
> 
> Thank you very much. Nah, the sound was just some techno shit. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Not so sorry I missed it then :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> thanks for the chat and catch you tomorrow :)

Have a nice evening. :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie x 

Chris & Kerry - glad to hear your both finishing early with me 2moro x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Bye Poshie x
> 
> Chris & Kerry - glad to hear your both finishing early with me 2moro x

Me too! Although you'll be leaving work just as I'm arriving. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thats true chris x but when I get up for work you'll still be :sleep:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Poshie see ya later

Lea - All gravy baby!! Apart from a nasty :witch: I swear she is in deep trouble if she even thinks for 1 second that shes visiting me next month! She can go forth and multiply..... :rofl: Well thats what I want to be doing :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Thats true chris x but when I get up for work you'll still be :sleep:

Very true! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Bye Poshie see ya later
> 
> Lea - All gravy baby!! Apart from a nasty :witch: I swear she is in deep trouble if she even thinks for 1 second that shes visiting me next month! She can go forth and multiply..... :rofl: Well thats what I want to be doing :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

wow! you gals have been busy today havent you??!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

you tell her kerry x 
and she can stay the frick away from me this month too else they'll be hell to pay :gun:


----------



## Chris77

Would you expect anything less?? :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: i'm back went riding in the dark, was erm interesting, just making spag bol :dance: what did i miss?


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Bye Poshie see ya later
> 
> Lea - All gravy baby!! Apart from a nasty :witch: I swear she is in deep trouble if she even thinks for 1 second that shes visiting me next month! She can go forth and multiply..... :rofl: Well thats what I want to be doing :rofl:

I'm glad you are feeling better. I need to break my :ninja: out so that she isn't even tempted to show up next month.


----------



## LeaArr

Back to the grind :rofl: Had my couple of minutes :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Bah. I'm dizzy. I went from 1000000000 cals a day to 1200-1500. My body is rejecting it!! Just wait til I jump on the scale though!!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Bah. I'm dizzy. I went from 1000000000 cals a day to 1200-1500. My body is rejecting it!! Just wait til I jump on the scale though!!!

:hugs: I hear ya hun. I fucked up my diet already. I had a big ass sugary donut this morning. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I had to get Nick to take the leftover halloween chocolates with him to work. I cheated on the first day. I got home and stuffed, like, 20 of those things in my face as I was walking through the door! and then I wonder why I'm fat?! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Well, I'm off to the drug store. BB in a bit.


----------



## toffee87

Ella said:


> I've applied as a xmas temp at about 4 places and I've tried about 10 others in the past week for full-time permanent positions but I've just not heard back.
> 
> Called up the agencies I've joined and the people I've needed to speak to were either 'not in' or 'busy' and didn't get back to me.
> 
> And no, I can't drive yet so don't really have much going for me, do I?
> xx


I know what it's like. I have a part time job at Subway, I'm on peanuts and I'm desperately searching for a new job. 

Maybe call them up, and ask if they still have places left cause you applied? They may call you back sooner. Its worked for me before. Some people are just so disorganized and take ages to reply! I know round me river island, next, sports shops, smiths, card shops, currys, debenhams all want Xmas staff. Keep nagging them! 

Try the jobs centre plus site as well, are you on job seekers allowance? I had to go on that for a month or so.


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Broody! :hi:


----------



## buffycat

evening/afternoon.......oh i am sooo glad it is friday tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Me TOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

35 days to chrimbo....i just can't believe where the time is going.........

and not long until thanksgiving....have got a card for my neighbour too (she is from Texas)........


----------



## LeaArr

ah...Too soon. I'm not ready yet!!


----------



## buffycat

right food time....pasta bake.......followed by hot chocolate....and a nice long sleep...

will catch up with you all tomorrow...

luv & hugs:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> 35 days to chrimbo....i just can't believe where the time is going.........
> 
> and not long until thanksgiving....have got a card for my neighbour too (she is from Texas)........

Nope! Thanksgiving is next Thursday and I have 4 days off! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Lucky Ducky!!

I think I have to go to the doctor. UGH!! I think I have a UTI, and now my back is hurting. That's what I get for avoiding the clinic.


----------



## Chris77

UGH! is right! :hugs: Hope you feel better soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I want my doctor back!! I hate walk-ins. 

Any plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I want my doctor back!! I hate walk-ins.
> 
> Any plans for Thanksgiving?

My MIL is cooking so we're going over there.


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, my MIL told DH and I that she was going to give us money to help us out with debt. Okay, that was nice of her and I'm appreciative. However, she writes the check and puts it in DH's NAME ONLY!! WTF? That's a shitty thing to do, IMO. I mean what the fuck does she think I'll do with it? Run away and start a whole new life! :rofl: I'd need about 100x the amount she's giving 'us' or should I say DH. :rofl: Anyway, DH hasn't deposited yet, and I can't do it b/c my name isn't on the check so MIL e-mails DH about cashing it. What a shit stirrer. Am I overreacting? 

Same thing right after we got married when MIL said she'd buy 'us' a house but put the house in DH's name only! So DH said, "No, Mom, I want Chris' name on there too, we'll do it ourselves." I mean WTF?! What a terrific way to start a fight between a married couple. Luckily it didn't because DH and I aren't like that. But really! You don't do shit like that. Either put it in both our names or none of our names!! Anything my parent's give 'us' has both our names on it, not just mine. UGH!!!!! I can understand her reasons but really, theoretically, if DH wanted to, he could then kick me out of the house and I would have nowhere to go. And what if we have children? It's technically not my house, so he can keep the children and throw me out because I have no claim to the house. (I mean he would NEVER do that but you see my point?)


----------



## Poshie

Chris - I can understand you feeling that way, there does seem to be no need for that. What's the point in making your son's wife feel excluded like that? On the other hand, try not to let it get you too cross, as you know that your DH would never exclude you from it in reality. Sounds like MIL might be in to control. Do you otherwise get on well with MIL or? 

Well ,not alot to report here, other than I am off to a meeting for a few hours shortly. Glad it's Friday, although I am working tomorrow morning too which is a bit of a bummer. 

Did anyone see that Special Needs Pets programme last night on C4? I was watching Celebrity but caught bits of it. The things some people do for their animals is bordering on cruel I think.


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Did anyone see that Special Needs Pets programme last night on C4? I was watching Celebrity but caught bits of it. *The things some people do for their animals is bordering on cruel I think*.

What do you mean??

Chris - I can understand why it would annoy you x when you get married you become a unit its never me its us, its not mine its ours!! you get what i mean?? x 
I think your mil is just trying to be a pain either that or she doesnt realise its a problem (old people can be like that) :rofl:

Lea - Hope your feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

I saw little bit of that pet programme but I didn't see anything cruel (only saw the police dog that couldnt walk so his owners made him a little set of wheels but he seemed really happy)


----------



## Poshie

Well the rabbit for example. I mean a rabbit needs it's back legs to live a proper life! I would say it would have been kinder to put the animal down much earlier. The parrots and other exotic birds should at least be kept with another bird for company. I felt really sorry for some of those animals :(

How are you doing today? Did you have a nice evening?


----------



## Reedy

If the animals were healthy why put them down?? x 
had an ok evening bit stressful bcus I was sorting out a load of paperwork for my drivers licence (changing my name to my married name) then sorting out paperwork for my logbook so I can send it off for my bil who's buying my old car x then sorting out stuff to take to the bank today, I went in to change my name with them 3 months ago & I'm still getting bank statements with my maiden name on & havent recieved a new bank card either with my new name x they take the piss to be honest its driving me mad x 

Morning nicky x how are you? x


----------



## NickyT75

Im fine thanks :)

what was wrong with the parrots? I didn't see that bit


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls

Reedy I totally know what you mean - I am still getting phone bills in my maiden name despite having told virgin about 300 times and faxing my documents!! And my bank card kept coming with the same name on too!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy what is your avatar pic of?


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Tracy :D

Hows it goin hun?


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy what is your avatar pic of?

Its the hotel we got married in :D
Its called the Capo Bay Hotel In Cyprus x


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Nicky, I am ok thanks, feeling a bit more cheerful today!

Looks lovely Reedy! I love Greece, OH and I are hoping to book soon for next year, a little greek island I think :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

I love Greece too :) Crete is my favourite place


----------



## toffee87

Golcarlilly, I actually was born in Huddersfield and live in Golcar until I was 7. Now live in North Wales hehe. 

Small world!


----------



## golcarlilly

Broody - where in Golcar did you live? (small world!!) I lived on Warwick Avenue and went to Manor Road infants and Juniors till I was 7 then went to Mauritius for 4 years


----------



## Reedy

I've been to Cyprus so many times I've lost count x I love it there x its like home x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey ladies Sorry Im late!! :rofl:

Work is so busy atm, I havent got time to scratch my arse!! :rofl: (Hope you have nice visions!!)

Tracy - Its so lovely to see you back :yipee:

Only 40 mins left for me!!! :wohoo: GET IN!!


----------



## NickyT75

Woohooo for the early finishes today!! :happydance:

I've had to put 1/2 day holiday in coz it pained me soooo much knowing EVERYONE else was finishing work early :rofl:

So im off in approx 2mins to try & find something to wear for tonight woop woop! :yipee:

See ya later everyone! Mwah! xx


----------



## buffycat

i made it in before the end of the day :wohoo:

won't be about much though due to work....

Poshie....i know what you mean about working weekends, it is a pain.....what work do you do?


----------



## Reedy

Hey Kerry x 
Yipppeeee for everyone finishing early today x :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris - I can understand you feeling that way, there does seem to be no need for that. What's the point in making your son's wife feel excluded like that? On the other hand, try not to let it get you too cross, as you know that your DH would never exclude you from it in reality. Sounds like MIL might be in to control. Do you otherwise get on well with MIL or?
> 
> .

Posh, yes other than her controlling issues, we get along great. I play Mahjongg with her every week.


----------



## Chris77

I just set our microwave on fire. It's okay, it's out now. :dohh: I put my egg sandwich in the micro to warm it up and forget it was in tin foil. :dohh:

<~~~~such a maroon!! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

:rofl: nice one!!!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Buffy & Chris 

Chris - well done :rofl:

How are you both? x


----------



## Chris77

Well other than scaring the shit out of my co-worker (and myself) my heart has calmed down a bit and I'm doing okay. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I'm back after my meeting. 

Reedy - I just don't think a rabbit with paralyzed legs could be called 'healthy' and I question whether it truly leads a 'happy' life - just my opinion though of course :) 

Nicky - there were a couple of parrot types that I saw that had mental/stress issues mainly due to lack of company. One poor bird was plucking itself of feathers after developing a pyschotic attacment to it's owner and the other was masturbating all over a woman's house! I felt sorry for the poor things.

Chris - I'm afraid I have no idea what mah whatever thingy you said, actually is!?

Buffy - I work every other saturday til 1.0pm at my husband's clinic. Would be fine if I didn't have to work all week too! It's no that bad but it makes for a short weekend break.


----------



## Chris77

Posh - mahjongg is a chinese game and it's like a really complicated gin rummy but you play with tiles instead of cards.


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris....am good thanks, very happy that it is Friday though!

right, off to another meeting....back abut 5pm.......(12pm for you Chris....!)


----------



## Chris77

More pics from my wedding album:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_201.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_191.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/P_181.jpg


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - totally respect your opinion huni x 

Right girlies I'm off hope you all have a fabby weekend speak to you all monday byee x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy, have a great weekend. :wave:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> hi Chris....am good thanks, very happy that it is Friday though!
> 
> right, off to another meeting....back abut 5pm.......(12pm for you Chris....!)

bye Buffy - see you at 12! I'll only have 2 hours left then! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Am I all alone ?? 

:huh:


----------



## Chris77

Nope, I'm here!


----------



## Poshie

Ahh hello Chris :D
Im going to be on and off Im afraid as posting is more difficult for me this afternoon....


----------



## Chris77

Me too, I've actually got a bit of work to do today! :shock:


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning,

Chris - :hug: I know what it's like with MIL's and such!

I went to the walk-in last night. I am on a 5 day course of antibiotics right now. I hope I will feel better soon. I hate being on antibiotics though, they knock me right out! That on top of the sinus cold I am feeling coming on is just...well... meh. Today I am on a diet of cranberry juice and milk (for protein :rofl: ) I am going to flush this thing out of my system if it's the last thing I do :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Off to work for me too. Have a good weekend if I don't get a chance to talk to you guys again before the end of the day.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: 

Glad you got yourself some antibiotics. I hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hi LeaArr

Eww antibiotics make your wee go dark yellow and smell funny! I don't like them. Main thing is though you get better soon. Have a good weekend now :D


----------



## Poshie

I'm off home in 15 minutes (woot!) Have a great weekend all and I'll probably pop on at some point.

Take care now :D


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> Hi LeaArr
> 
> Eww antibiotics make your wee go dark yellow and smell funny! I don't like them. Main thing is though you get better soon. Have a good weekend now :D

There's that too! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Posh, have a great weekend. :wave:


----------



## buffycat

im back!

have several connf calls before i can go home....:hissy:

and all i want to do is eat chocolate biscuits.....


----------



## NatalieW

evening ladies. how is everyone? have you got nice weekend planned?


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!!!

<---- Is :drunk: Already :rofl: 

Hey Nat hope you and bump are well!!


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG Ive noticed your 17 weeks!!!! When did that happen :rofl: God times have flown!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> im back!
> 
> have several connf calls before i can go home....:hissy:
> 
> and all i want to do is eat chocolate biscuits.....

Oh that sucks Buffy! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> <---- Is :drunk: Already :rofl:
> 
> Hey Nat hope you and bump are well!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris and kerry!!

I don't know where the time has gone either!!! I can't quite believe it and can feel baby too!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: So exciting Nat!! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

:yipee: Thats so so cool!!!! Give bump a big :hug: from me!!! 

Im supposed to be :shower: now but cant be arsed! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I know... so whats the gossip??


----------



## Sambatiki

My Gossip is NADA!! Work is stressful and Ive been a right old misery guts! :rofl: Now on cycle 7. GOD its so f-ing frustrating......... Also Im feeling like a right horny BIAAATCH but (to quote chris) Im surfing the crimson wave!! :rofl: 

Nat - Whens your next scan?? 20 weeks??


----------



## Chris77

Nada, no gossip. Nuttin going on. :nope:


----------



## Sambatiki

oooop just saw your siggie!!

28 days :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> My Gossip is NADA!! Work is stressful and Ive been a right old misery guts! :rofl: Now on cycle 7. GOD its so f-ing frustrating......... Also Im feeling like a right horny BIAAATCH but (to quote chris) Im surfing the crimson wave!! :rofl:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> My Gossip is NADA!!

We both used the same word! :rofl: Freaky! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Why cant I feel like this when Im ovulating???? Hmmmm perhaps its coz Im never this pissed :drunk: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

1 more hour until home time! I'm leaving early today. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Why cant I feel like this when Im ovulating???? Hmmmm perhaps its coz Im never this pissed :drunk: :rofl:

:rofl: I'm just amazed you can type!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Do you have sound at work?? 

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 13 seconds.

^ God I hate that!!! BLAH BLAH BLAH!!! :rofl: Yes I know Im a spammer!!


----------



## NatalieW

lol, i want to get pissed. Scan is 19th dec, just had 16 week midwife appointment. I'm very horny too. Maybe you should get drunk around ov time!!!


----------



## Chris77

Yes, I have sound at work.


----------



## Chris77

Spam all you like Kerry, I have 900 posts to go before I reach 10,000! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Why cant I feel like this when Im ovulating???? Hmmmm perhaps its coz Im never this pissed :drunk: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I'm just amazed you can type!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Thats coz Im superwoman!!! :rofl: There is alot of deleting going on!!

https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk109/DRDOOMSDAY-360/120494-110867-wonder-woman_super.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Why cant I feel like this when Im ovulating???? Hmmmm perhaps its coz Im never this pissed :drunk: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I'm just amazed you can type!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats coz Im superwoman!!! :rofl: There is alot of deleting going on!!
> 
> https://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk109/DRDOOMSDAY-360/120494-110867-wonder-woman_super.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

lol superwoman. my 6th formers dressed up last week and a very gay young adult dressed up as superwoman!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> lol superwoman. my 6th formers dressed up last week and a very gay young adult dressed up as superwoman!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> My Gossip is NADA!!
> 
> We both used the same word! :rofl: Freaky! :rofl:Click to expand...


https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UIzb32F6ZLA


----------



## Chris77

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 13 seconds. :rofl::rofl:

Kerry, who did you get drunk with?


----------



## Sambatiki

NatalieW said:


> lol superwoman. my 6th formers dressed up last week and a very gay young adult dressed up as superwoman!!

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Errrrrrrr DF is driving tonight so........... just me :rofl:

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKv6PdBR-I


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Errrrrrrr DF is driving tonight so........... just me :rofl:
> 
> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKv6PdBR-I

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

50 minutes until I leave for my manicure and massage! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope youre singing along!!! 

Just mudering the high notes now!!!! DONT WANNA LIVE BY MYSELF BY MYSELF ANYMOoooooooooooooooooooRE :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Can't possibly be any worse than my singing! :blush;


----------



## NatalieW

i can;t keep up!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

You lucky thing the last time I had a massage was in turkey in march!!!! It was an embarassing experience...... less said the better :rofl:

Ive got a feeling there going to be...... 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2_Nsi05HkXw


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> i can;t keep up!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

T minus 45 minutes...


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - I cant keep up either!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Shall I keep the disco going????


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Shall I keep the disco going????

Sure! Not too loudly though please. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Whaaaaat!!! 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TW6Znm4VJ4c

SHABBA!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: @ SHABBA! 

I go away for a few mins and come back to 5 pages of SPAM!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

SPAM who??? what??? Can't hear over Kerry's loud music. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Sorry its the drink talking not me!!! :rofl: 

https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DCsgw0mdE
This is my favourite Kylie song, Infact if I was a lesbian Id shag her!!! Actually Id shag her anyway!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Sorry its the drink talking not me!!! :rofl:
> 
> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DCsgw0mdE
> This is my favourite Kylie song, Infact if I was a lesbian Id shag her!!! Actually Id shag her anyway!! :rofl:

OMG Samba! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~needs to take Samba's drink away. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:blush: What????? 

I cant here you anyway!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :blush: What?????
> 
> I cant here you anyway!!! :rofl:

WHAT???? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

OOOOPS DF is back from the gym and Im not even ready OOOOOPPPS!!!


----------



## Chris77

You know, after looking at "What" so many times......it's a real funny looking word aint it?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> OOOOPS DF is back from the gym and Im not even ready OOOOOPPPS!!!

Ready for what? You're doing more :wine: and :beer: and :drunk: ?


----------



## LeaArr

Need to get Samba drunk more often :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im going out partying!! :wohoo:

GOTTA DASH!!


https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WauFkb4jmCI

I'll leave you with this one!

DF says she is not dashing she is bloody drunk and the painters and decorators and plumbers and electricians are in as well whats going on ???????

DF wrote that not me!!!


----------



## buffycat

it's true....people talk more when they are drunk! couldn't believe the number of pages when i came back from my meeting! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Need to get Samba drunk more often :rofl:

I agree!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Im going out partying!! :wohoo:
> 
> GOTTA DASH!!
> 
> 
> https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=WauFkb4jmCI
> 
> I'll leave you with this one!
> 
> DF says she is not dashing she is bloody drunk and the painters and decorators and plumbers and electricians are in as well whats going on ???????
> 
> DF wrote that not me!!!

Take it easy on the :wine: Samba! Pace yourself!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> it's true....people talk more when they are drunk! couldn't believe the number of pages when i came back from my meeting! :rofl:

Definitely true for me! :rofl: Now, I wanna go home and get :drunk: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

OMG!!!! My pregnancy brain is fried!!! Kerry you are a fruit loop!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Nat!


----------



## NatalieW

I know... just you lot wait!!!!


----------



## Chris77

I hope the waiting is sooner than later!! :D 4 days until I'll know for sure!


----------



## Chris77

Alright I'm off like a prom dress. :rofl: Later :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> I hope the waiting is sooner than later!! :D 4 days until I'll know for sure!

:happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Alright I'm off like a prom dress. :rofl: Later :wave:

:rofl: See ya!


----------



## NatalieW

right ladies... off to have hot curry DH made!!! yum yum xx Kerry enjoy your hangover tomorrow!!! Chris enjoy your 'me' 'time xx


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> right ladies... off to have hot curry DH made!!! yum yum xx *Kerry enjoy your hangover tomorrow!!!* Chris enjoy your 'me' 'time xx

:rofl:

Have a good night Nat.


----------



## Chris77

Well I took an hpt tonight b/c I was getting waves of nausea, so I took a test, and as expected :bfn: :cry: Not even a HINT of a second line. So, don't think is my month. True, it's still a little early, and I tested at 5:30 at night, but I've been down this road before and don't really think it'll lead to a :bfp: I don't know why I tested :dohh: I told myself I wouldn't do it in case it was a :bfn: I didn't want to ruin my weekend. 

I'm so upset now and also very tired and all I want to do is go to bed. And it's only 7:42 pm! I'm fighting with myself to stay up at least another hour as going to bed before 8 pm on a Friday (and for no good reason) is truly quite pathetic!!

I'm sure there's still time to get that :bfp: but I'm extremely doubtful now. :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

aww :hug: chris.... don't forget its early and you didn't do it first thing in the morning!


----------



## Chris77

:witch: is here. :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :growlmad: And she's early!!

Staying indoors today, eating chili, watching horror movies while playing pogo games. Well, at least I can have alot of :wine: at Thanksgiving. 

But once again, playing into my fears of not being able to get pregnant on my own. Oh Hell!! I shouldn't have gotten out of bed this morning!

Blech!


----------



## Reedy

Chris I'm so sorry :witch: is here early :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Chris, the witch is a biatch, I'm sorry she's arrived and early too :( 

:hug:

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Good morning everyone x 

had a manic weekend x my BIL had to rush over to the Isle of wight for a family emergency & didnt get back till last night, then my sisters dog had a poorly foot (one of his nails had broken) & those of you who have dogs will no that it can be really painful, so he had to go to the vets then sunday my niece was really poorly she had a high temp (38) her glands were swollen & she was hallucinating :cry: but she's feeling a little better today x 
and then if some of you have read my thread in ttc you'll no i had a horrible end to my sunday night x BIL's sister is pregnant :cry: & she's a complete bitch by the way :hissy:
but the best part of the weekend was getting my new car :happydance: its soooo nice I just want to drive everywhere x 

How was everyone elses weekend?? x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Reedy

Great news about your car :) pity about everything else tho :hugs: x


----------



## Poshie

Oh Reedy, what a weekend you've had! Hey the IoW isn't far from me and I go there for work sometimes. Sorry to hear your niece is poorly, there seems to be quite alof of illness going around at the mo. Poor doggy, that foot will be really painful. Great news on the car! I haven't read the ttc forum yet, I will have a look at your post. Were you expecting the BIL pg or was it the first you'd heard at the weekend?

Morning Nicky, how are you today? So does anybody knowif Samba is going to be joining us here again?

Well the witch arrived yesterday. Taking an average for the last 3 cycles, my mean cycle length is 26 days. So now it's waiting about a week and a half for ov, then it's ttc I guess!! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> So does anybody knowif Samba is going to be joining us here again?

Why whats happened to Kerry?? x 

Poshie - as far as I knew she didnt even want kids she's far too into herself to care about anyone else so was def a shock I wish I hadnt of had x

so not long now till you join us on the darkside as Samba would say :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Kerry will be back... she's just not gonna be around as much for a little while x


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh Reedy you are almost at the end of a cycle - have you got any symptoms? x


----------



## Poshie

The *dark side* - sounds good to me! I've always been fond of the Dark Lord of the Sith! :devil:

That sucks about your BIL's sister, that really does. :(

But yes, I will be moving to ttc, but still posting in here of course. It doesn't feel real yet. :huh:

Thanks for the update on Kerry Nicky.


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - no symptoms, nothing, nada zilch so maybe I'm out but who knows will have to wait & see AF should be here on thursday but if she's not I'm waiting till the sunday to test bcus thats when my longest cycle would be iykwim x

DH wanted to BD yesterday morning but I really wasnt in the mood so guess what he said to me??
'this could be the day we get pregnant' :dohh: stupid boy :rofl: I told him to not even go there & I was the only one allowed to say that to get sex:rofl: & at least i do it at the right time of the month :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I was thinking the same thing Nicky. I was meaning to say last week that you were being very quiet Reedy.......everyone else was symptom spotting and I didn't remember you piping up about anything.,,,,


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> I was thinking the same thing Nicky. I was meaning to say last week that you were being very quiet Reedy.......everyone else was symptom spotting and I didn't remember you piping up about anything.,,,,

:rofl:
I'm trying to go with the not bothered approach & I'm quite suprised at how well I'm doing so far :blush:


----------



## Poshie

So do any of you have 'bang on' cycles, for example, 27 day cycles each and every month? I am assuming the answers no.


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> So do any of you have 'bang on' cycles, for example, 27 day cycles each and every month? I am assuming the answers no.

my fist cycle coming off the pill was 32 days long & my last cycle was 30 so who knows what this one will be


----------



## Poshie

so it hasn't varied that much for you then Reedy. I had to change my ticker as my last cycle was 24 and this one was 26! I guess a few days out though isn't the end of the world. Some people have very changeable cycles don't they.


----------



## Reedy

Yeah I've been lucky in the sense that my cycles havent been too bad x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing Nicky. I was meaning to say last week that you were being very quiet Reedy.......everyone else was symptom spotting and I didn't remember you piping up about anything.,,,,
> 
> :rofl:
> I'm trying to go with the not bothered approach & I'm quite suprised at how well I'm doing so far :blush:Click to expand...

I'm impressed Reedy! ;)

So Reedy, do you chart and opk or? 

And I thought you were going to do a Journal!?


----------



## Reedy

no dont chart or use opks x
I didnt get chance to start my journal bcus of the hectic weekend so if AF does show up I will start one for next cycle but hoping the journal I'll be starting will be a pregnancy one :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Dont worry about your lack of symptoms Reedy... I had LOADS last month & wasn't preg :rofl: so it's all a load of rubbish anyway!

When I was pregnant with Sophie I didn't get any symptoms till around 6/7wks so no symptoms defo doesn't mean you are out :D x


----------



## Poshie

I too hope I will be reading your pg journal! 

So you are just going with the flow then and leaving it to fate. That's what I want to do. I know roughly when I ov (thanks to opk's) and that is enough for me. 

I was supposed to be at a meeting this morning but I completly forgot! Luckily a colleague is going so it's not the end of the world but even so. It's not like me....:huh: Too much BnB do you reckon?!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ Poshie forgetting her meeting!


----------



## Reedy

its hard not to think about it but it helps a little not to stress too much about it which I have been doing x 
hopefully it will work & if not i'll go back to the mad crazy symptom spotting woman from my last cycle :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I think its a good idea to take it easy (at least for your 1st few cycles anyway) as it can quite easily get on top of you.

Its a different matter once you've been unsuccessfully trying for quite a while tho :(

at least this way I know im defo maximising my chances every month & even if I don't get my BFP I know that I tried my best x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for the advice girls. I know it's probably easy to say I'll just go with the flow at the moment. I'm sure though after a few months, that will change! It's the unknowness of it all isn't it - you just don't know how long it will take until you try.

lol, I know, what a nightmare am I forgetting my meeting! I rang my colleague and told him I thought it was tomorrow and apologised. It's most unlike me!


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> I think its a good idea to take it easy (at least for your 1st few cycles anyway) as it can quite easily get on top of you.
> 
> *Its a different matter once you've been unsuccessfully trying for quite a while tho
> 
> at least this way I know im defo maximising my chances every month & even if I don't get my BFP I know that I tried my best x*

This is exactly what I think Nicky, I'm taking it easy for now but if we're still trying by my 6th cycle then I'll consider opks x


----------



## NickyT75

hopefully you won't even need to bother Reedy :hugs: 

You'll more than likely get your BFP without needing them x


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - you'll prob get preg 1st month of trying coz there hasnt been a BAW baby for a while now x


----------



## Poshie

NickyT75 said:


> Poshie - you'll prob get preg 1st month of trying coz there hasnt been a BAW baby for a while now x

Oh Nicky, don't! As great as it would be (of course) I bet it won't happen. I am pretty cynical about these things. In some ways I'd rather it didn't happen straight away so that my sis can get her bfp first and you guys.


----------



## buffycat

hello......:wave:


----------



## Poshie

How are you doing today?


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy how are you? x


----------



## Poshie

Ahh she's gone!

I'm cold. Particularly cold hands. 

My alarm didn't go off (probably because I forgot to set it properly last night) this morning. I looked at the clock and it was half an hour later than it should have been! Still managed to get to work only 5 mins late, which I thought was quite impressive. :D


----------



## Reedy

well done you for still getting to work on time x


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Buffy :)


----------



## NickyT75

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! its freezing in my office today


----------



## buffycat

hi Poshie and Reedy...

sorry, i went to read Kerry's journal to find out what had been happening.......

burn out does happen though......and it makes you feel so sad and lonely......i hope that she takes some time to learn to love herself a little more.......:hugs:

feeling really tired today....can't believe that the weekend went so quickly! :hissy:

Reedy.....how's the new car?! what have you got again?


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

How are we all today?


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> Reedy.....how's the new car?! what have you got again?

the car is great thanks for asking x I just want to drive around though now x Its a black peugeot 107 Urban x


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Chris how are you hun? x


----------



## Reedy

hi chris how was your weekend? x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! its freezing in my office today

No kidding, I came in to the office this am and someone turned the air conditioner on!!! :growlmad: It's as cold as a witch's tit in a brass bra right now!!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! its freezing in my office today
> 
> No kidding, I came in to the office this am and someone turned the air conditioner on!!! :growlmad: It's as cold as a witch's tit in a brass bra right now!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

your car sounds super sexy Reedy! :wohoo:

hi Chris.....i know what you mean about the air con....i've been in a different building for just over a week now and am unfortunatel under the air con unit......have you have much snow yet btw?


----------



## Chris77

Nope, no snow. Just flurries. What about you?


----------



## Reedy

we were supposed to have snow early sunday morning but no sign of it x 

I saw the coke advert this morning :happydance:, the 'holidays are coming' one x you always no its coming up to xmas when thats on :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

How goes it? Good weekend?

It's blimmin freezing outside I tell you! 

Just remembered, I put the heating on when I popped home at lunchtime, just to take the edge off. Forgot to switch it off before I cam e back to the office (I was in a rush as usual)! :blush:


----------



## buffycat

diddley squat.....some eastern parts of the country had some though....

am off to London tomorrow for a meeting....might try and do some Christmas shopping whilst i am there!


----------



## Reedy

at least the house will be nice & warm when you get home Poshie x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> we were supposed to have snow early sunday morning but no sign of it x
> 
> I saw the coke advert this morning :happydance:, the 'holidays are coming' one x you always no its coming up to xmas when thats on :happydance:

Coke Advert - coke is no good for you. :nope: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> diddley squat.....some eastern parts of the country had some though....
> 
> am off to London tomorrow for a meeting....might try and do some Christmas shopping whilst i am there!

Ooooooohhh London!!!! Trying so hard to get the DH to take a vaca there. :cry:


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> at least the house will be nice & warm when you get home Poshie x

lol, yes there is that Reedy, there is that!

I just bit into a clementine segment (avoiding the pip) and the juice spurted out all over my keyboard and monitor and mouse mat! Luckily no-one saw ;)


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> we were supposed to have snow early sunday morning but no sign of it x
> 
> I saw the coke advert this morning :happydance:, the 'holidays are coming' one x you always no its coming up to xmas when thats on :happydance:
> 
> *Coke Advert - coke is no good for you*. :nope: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Had a feeling someone would pick up on that :rofl: I couldnt remember how you spelt coca cola (it still doesnt look right) coco cola, coca cola????


----------



## buffycat

Poshie.....wow, biting into your segment.....very posh! mine go in in one! :rofl:

just peeled my satsuma....have fat world tonight but don't think i will have done very wellll.....there was an incident with a box of maltesers last night.......:D


----------



## LeaArr

Morning,

Chris - I'm so sorry the :witch: got ya!! New cycle, fresh start or something like that :dust:

Reedy - Good news about the car, sorry the rest of the weekend was bonkers though.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> we were supposed to have snow early sunday morning but no sign of it x
> 
> I saw the coke advert this morning :happydance:, the 'holidays are coming' one x you always no its coming up to xmas when thats on :happydance:
> 
> *Coke Advert - coke is no good for you*. :nope: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Had a feeling someone would pick up on that :rofl: I couldnt remember how you spelt coca cola (it still doesnt look right) coco cola, coca cola????Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Morning,
> 
> Chris - I'm so sorry the :witch: got ya!! New cycle, fresh start or something like that :dust:
> 
> .

:rofl: Thanks Lea Good morning by the way. :hi:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Lea x 
how are you? x


----------



## Poshie

buffycat said:


> Poshie.....wow, biting into your segment.....very posh! mine go in in one! :rofl:
> 
> just peeled my satsuma....have fat world tonight but don't think i will have done very wellll.....there was an incident with a box of maltesers last night.......:D

:rofl: :D


----------



## buffycat

google is a great place.....it is coca-cola!

i'm a pepsi girl though......! :headspin:


----------



## Poshie

Hi LeeArr, how are you? How long is your antibiotics course?


----------



## Poshie

buffycat said:


> google is a great place.....it is coca-cola!
> 
> i'm a pepsi girl though......! :headspin:

I used to change from one to the other. I haven't moved off coca-cola though for years now. 

Given that up now too (God, I feel like I've given up so many things) in preparation or ttc!


----------



## buffycat

i switched to decaf coffee....that wasn't too bad to be honest.......

you have to think about where you draw the line though....even chocolate has caffeine in....!!!


----------



## Reedy

I dont really drink fizzy pop, i normally have orange juice or water


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> google is a great place.....it is coca-cola!
> 
> i'm a pepsi girl though......! :headspin:

Me too! Diet Pepsi that is. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~ Diet Pepsi Junkie

DH says he's going to get me an IV drip. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm feeling better today. 
It's a 5 day course.


----------



## Poshie

buffycat said:


> i switched to decaf coffee....that wasn't too bad to be honest.......
> 
> you have to think about where you draw the line though....even chocolate has caffeine in....!!!

Me too. Well I have one caf coffee and 2 decaf every day. I don't drink tea. I've given up smoking too which was the biggest one. I still drink wine as I couldn't face giving that up too, that would be unfair! That'll have to go if / when I get m ybfp of course. I draw the line at chocolate. I couldn't live without that either!


----------



## buffycat

diet pepsi junkie!!!! :rofl:

and Reedy....OJ/water......very healthy....maybe that is where i am going wrong!

mega fed up.....was due to have a day off on thursday.......just been told i have o cancel it....


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> and Reedy....OJ/water......very healthy....maybe that is where i am going wrong.

yeah thats the healthy part :rofl: I make up for it by eating lots of chocolate & crisps :dohh::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

Poshie....think pma..... it is 'when i get my bfp' not 'if'........you will get there! :yipee:


----------



## Poshie

I get through about 1.5 litres of fruit juice each week, pink grapefruit or apple. I do like water too, which is handy. 

You have to cancel your day's leave?! How come?? I have Wednesday off actually - hoping to book our Feb holiday :)


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> diet pepsi junkie!!!! :rofl:
> 
> and Reedy....OJ/water......very healthy....maybe that is where i am going wrong!
> 
> mega fed up.....was due to have a day off on thursday.......just been told i have o cancel it....

Oh no Buffy! That's terrible! I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

buffycat said:


> Poshie....think pma..... it is 'when i get my bfp' not 'if'........you will get there! :yipee:

Thanks hun, you are right, I do need to get a PMA for ttc!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Lea :)


----------



## buffycat

i'm acually feeling quite sad about not getting my day off....

wendesday night is a work do, and i hate late nights when i have to work the next day....plus i was going to go to a spa and have a massage on Thursday afternoon.....no such luck now.....:cry:

it's because my manager and my colleague are both out, and my managers manager doesn't want the other two people left on their own....

(no-one seems bothered whenever i am left on my own though....)

now i just want to go home.....


----------



## Reedy

Buffy sorry your not getting your day off x :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

That is so unfair (oops sound like Vicki Pollard there!!) but it is hun x How long ago did you book that day off? It's not fair to expect you to cancel the massage!! :hug:

So you've got an early xmas works do then. Mine's on 19 Dec, although i've got my DH's on the 18th which isn't great timing but hey.


----------



## buffycat

at least i will have all of you to talk to on thurs......


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> at least i will have all of you to talk to on thurs......

its good that your looking at the positives :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i'm acually feeling quite sad about not getting my day off....
> 
> wendesday night is a work do, and i hate late nights when i have to work the next day....plus i was going to go to a spa and have a massage on Thursday afternoon.....no such luck now.....:cry:
> 
> it's because my manager and my colleague are both out, and my managers manager doesn't want the other two people left on their own....
> 
> (no-one seems bothered whenever i am left on my own though....)
> 
> now i just want to go home.....

Aww Buffy, I don't blame you hun. :hugs: :hugs:

If it's any consolation, work is REALLY pissing me off today!! :growlmad:


----------



## buffycat

thanks Reedy.....i've decided anyway that i would have lost my sanity by now with bnb!

i'm now thinking about finishing off the maltesers when i get home tonight....amazing what hapes when you get annoyed with something.....:gun:


----------



## Reedy

why is work pissing you off Chris?

I'm nipping to the doctors (my scar has become swollen) so will be back in about half an hour x 

bye x x x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> why is work pissing you off Chris?

Ugh.... this hiring manager constantly brings people in for interviews who don't speak English making the interview and application process complete torture!!

A co-worker called me and said, "hi, is she there?: SHE WHO?? Don't have a crystal ball on my desk.

Then a volunteer comes in the office looking for Colleen, so she sees me at the front and says, "Hi COLLEEN" Yeah, I'm not Colleen you asshole, try adding 2 more words...ARE YOU Colleen! :dohh: :dohh:

Those are just the highlights...........and it's barely 11 am! :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Chris - you just can't get the staff can you?! I always remember a classic line I'd get (when I used to answer phones in my first job) when you say to the caller "I'm afraid he's on another call at the moment". Caller says: "How long is he going to be?". WELL EXCUSE ME, *looks into crystal ball* HOW THE HECK DO I KNOW?????!!!!!!!!. :saywhat: 

Good grief! 

Reedy - Oh no, sorry to hear you mole removal scar has flared up (I take it that's what you are referring to). I thought it was looking good last I heard. Hope that gets sorted asap for you.


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris - you just can't get the staff can you?! I always remember a classic line I'd get (when I used to answer phones in my first job) when you say to the caller "I'm afraid he's on another call at the moment". Caller says: "How long is he going to be?". WELL EXCUSE ME, *looks into crystal ball* HOW THE HECK DO I KNOW?????!!!!!!!!. :saywhat:
> 
> Good grief!
> 
> Reedy - Oh no, sorry to hear you mole removal scar has flared up (I take it that's what you are referring to). I thought it was looking good last I heard. Hope that gets sorted asap for you.

Reedy, so sorry to hear about the flare up hun. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

The other classic is "someone called me - I have your number on my phone". UMM RIGHT WELL, WHERE DO I START, WHO ARE YOU AND IT COULD HAVE BEEN ONE OF ABOUT 30 PEOPLE HERE!!!!!!! 

Honestly.


----------



## Reedy

Poshie & Chris - your discribing my everyday job :rofl:
I get all those classic lines everyday x 
people ring up & say 'hi christina' :dohh: (my names claire by the way christina works upstairs) 
if your ringing a company why would you think the person that answers the phone is going to be the person your after idiot 

I could list a whole bunch of crap people say to me/ask me on the phone but I would be here all day :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> The other classic is "someone called me - I have your number on my phone". UMM RIGHT WELL, WHERE DO I START, WHO ARE YOU AND IT COULD HAVE BEEN ONE OF ABOUT 30 PEOPLE HERE!!!!!!!
> 
> Honestly.

I get that one too winds me up x I just tell them if its important they'll call them back :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

:rofl:, what are people like eh?! Unbelieveable! 

:dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I keep getting calls for another Leanne who used to work here...in a completely different department!! I am constantly having to explain that I am in Commercial AUTO underwriting, not personal PROPERTY underwriting. The front desk hasn't figured out she is gone and I'm not her!!


----------



## Poshie

Some people are just so dense aren't they!! Very frustratin :(


----------



## LeaArr

Meh. The clerical staff has such a revolving door around here that I just don't even bother complaining as I will have to do it again in a couple weeks. :shrug:
I personally don't even bother remembering peoples names until they have been here for a year :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I'm heading home-ski.

Hope to catch you all same time same place tomorrow! 

Have a good evening all :D


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good one.


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie speak to you 2moro x 
hope you have a good evening x 

well doctors have referred me back to the hospital where I had the removal done x the doc tried to drain it but apparently its thicker than liquid so I have to go back to the hospital so they can take a look at it & hopefully do something with it x he gave me antibiotics too but not taking them yet untill I find out if I have my :bfp: or not x


----------



## buffycat

am keeping everything crossed for you Reedy......! :D


----------



## Reedy

Right I'm packing up & heading home x will speak to you all 2moro x hope yu all have a good night x 

Much Love x


----------



## Chris77

Depressed as all hell...talked to my mom today (she's doing much better) but she asked me what size I am in shirts now so she can have an idea of what to get me for xmas and I told her an X-Large and sometimes those are a bit tight b/c my chest ballooned to a size D cup. So, she says, "Well, Christina, you really need to lose weight because you are much too short to be as fat as you are." So, I said, "Gee, thanks mom." and she's like, "well, it's true, your way too big and it isn't good for your health, look at my sister, she can't even walk anymore." I'm like yeah well there's a big difference between 185 pounds and 485 pounds!!!! Ugh...I just went to the bathroom and cried....like my weight isn't hard enough for me to deal with. Yes, I know I'm a lard ass but it's the friggin pills and the weight won't friggin come off!!!!! So I started yelling at her and said, "Well mom do you want me anorexic and back in the hospital again with feeding tubes down my throat, is that what you want????" Then just leave me alone about my weight please. I'm doing the best I can but if I don't do it slowly and correctly, I'll fall right back into that eating disorder trap that I worked so hard for 5 years to get and stay out of.

UGH!!!!! Mother's......this is why I hate seeing her...she doesn't say anything but I get the eyeballs up and down like she's measuring if I gained weight.


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: I know exactly what you are talking about. My Gramma-IL always makes comments about my weight. For the record though, my goal weight is 185 right now. 
For what it's worth, I think you are beautiful. I know it's hard to hear that from your mom. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh and then went further to say that I shouldn't get pregnant until I lose a significant amount of weight first! So yeah, I've been crying non-stop. Ugh!!

You know, everytime I start feeling bad about not calling my mother often enough, all I have to do is talk to her for 10 minutes and I remember why I don't call.


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Lea :hugs: I mean it's soooooo hard for me because I used to weight 95 pounds, and then when I was healthy 125 and I looked SOOOO good! So it's quite painful for me as well. She doesn't tell her niece who's a couple hundred pounds heavier than me, I might add, that she needs to lose weight. :nope: 

Ugh....so I handled the comment like a pro.....I ate half a batch of chocolate chip cookies! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

That's how I handle it too. :hug:

When I was at my SIL's bridal shower, I was so good. I ate carrot sticks and celery. Then I went to eat one brownie and Gramma R came up to me and said "how long is it gonna take for you to burn that one off" I felt like crawling in a hole and dying. I wish that people could look past it, but some people just can't. 
I am trying to loose weight now cause my mom is obese and I don't want to get there. I technically am right now, but I don't want to gain another 100lbs before I realize I should change something. I love my mom and I think she is beautiful, but I know how much she has struggled, and I don't want that for myself. 
Oh, and the TTC thing, it's up to you!! If you feel you are healthy enough to carry a healthy baby, you GO FOR IT!! Nothing should make you doubt that! I am here for you friend!!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks hun. :hugs:

My cousin had 3 babies and she's definitely a lot heavier than me, so she needs to lay off.

My mom's just jealous because she's underweight and I have tits and an ass and she don't. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Hell YA!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

The thing is is that I am happier now than I've ever been in my entire life, and if I had to sacrifice a size 4 for it, well then so be it. 

Everyone will always remember a person for their personality, zest for life, laughter, etc....but noone will says, "Gee, not much in the personality department but she was a lovely size 4 wasn't she?" :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm not so sunshiny today :grr: There are only 2 comm auto assts in my office, me being one of them. The other went on holidays for a week and he didn't feel the need to tell me. NOW I have all this extra work I wasn't expecting. UGH!! I am going to kick him in the junk when he gets back!!


----------



## Chris77

I don't blame you. I'm not such a ray of sunshine myself today!


----------



## LeaArr

...and then...
My boarders dad is dying (there is no nice way to say it) and my co-worker was arguing with me about which of his dead relatives he was seeing like it really matters!! He was talking to his brother (or son, Sam wasn't sure) and his mother who have both passed, and he said that he was holding a small hand.... She is arguing that the small hand is the brother (or son's) and I think it could have been the mother's..He's the only one who knows, and once again, what does it matter, it's for him to know, not for us to speculate on!! She just has to be right about everything. 
I am not sure that made sense, just me ranting!! :grr:


----------



## LeaArr

OK, here is my PMA!!

- I am no longer as sick as I was late last week

- My dear friend's dad will finally be at peace soon - although I am heartbroken for her, it's always harder on the family

- I get to sit in my corner where I don't get bothered! :rofl:

- I know that I always have someone to talk to

- I am going to make it to 185lbs and Gramma R won't be able to comment on my brownie intake :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> OK, here is my PMA!!
> 
> - I am no longer as sick as I was late last week
> 
> - My dear friend's dad will finally be at peace soon - although I am heartbroken for her, it's always harder on the family
> 
> - I get to sit in my corner where I don't get bothered! :rofl:
> 
> - I know that I always have someone to talk to
> 
> - I am going to make it to 185lbs and Gramma R won't be able to comment on my brownie intake :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Love the PMA!!


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks. Me too :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris - cant believe your mum said that to you :hugs: 
looking at your wedding pics you can see how beautiful you are, your stunning x size 4 isnt attractive at all x you have done so well to beat your anorexia & you should be so proud of yourself for that x :hugs:
us girls on BAW love you just the way you are x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Chris - cant believe your mum said that to you :hugs:
> looking at your wedding pics you can see how beautiful you are, your stunning x size 4 isnt attractive at all x you have done so well to beat your anorexia & you should be so proud of yourself for that x :hugs:
> us girls on BAW love you just the way you are x

Here, here :hug:

Morning all :) So let's have some of that PMA today girls, what do you think? Here's my list of positive things:- I have tomorrow on leave and I am hopefully going to book our February holiday; we start to ttc in less than 2 weeks; we have a nice house and a happy close relationship. That's it for today :)


----------



## Reedy

I would have PMA but everything at the minute seems Negative :hissy:
work is going down hill - fast
I have to go back to the hospital about my scar 
and they are blocking facebook at work :hissy:

ok try to think positve 
I have a roof over my head (not a great one but it will do for now) 
I have the most wonderful husband in the world x
I have a very close loving family 
& I have my new car :happydance:

how is everyone today? x


----------



## Poshie

Well done hun, you came up with some positives despite the negs. I have a few negs too but didn't want to put them down!

I'm good today. Sorry to hear about your mole. So do they know why it's happened? When is your hospital appt to sort it?

When you say work is going down hill - fast, what do you mean?


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> I'm good today. Sorry to hear about your mole. So do they know why it's happened? When is your hospital appt to sort it?
> 
> When you say work is going down hill - fast, what do you mean?

not sure why it happened really & I have to wait for a letter from the hospital with a date for me to go back x 

regarding work - basically one of the managers is ready to close the place down bcus we arent making enough money :cry: I hope between the 5 of them they can come up with a solution x if it was up to me I would get rid of one of the sales team, she's getting paid more than she's bringing in & isnt that great at her job but hey thats just me


----------



## Poshie

That is a worry for you. You would have thought that if someone is bringing in less than than they cost to employ,they should be the first to go. You don't need that stress do you. I really hope it works out for the best for you hun :hug: What industry are you in again?


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Poshie x 

we're a printers & a damn good one too x thats whats so fustrating about it all x


----------



## Poshie

I would have thought this time of year would be busy for a printers, what with Xmas cards, calendars etc? Although I guess it depends what sort of work your company does? 

The whole job market is a concern at the moment isn't it. I'm in the construction industry and I'm sure you've heard about the state of that. Luckily we do alot more than housing so that is our saving grace. For now anyway.........


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Chris - cant believe your mum said that to you :hugs:
> looking at your wedding pics you can see how beautiful you are, your stunning x size 4 isnt attractive at all x you have done so well to beat your anorexia & you should be so proud of yourself for that x :hugs:
> us girls on BAW love you just the way you are x

Couldn't agree more!! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :)

I've been to the doctors & updated my journal if anyone is interested? x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x 
just read your journal & replied x 
great news hun x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy and Nicky :hugs: :hugs:

Reedy, sorry about the scar, I hope it all gets soreted soon

Nicky, I'm going to visit your journal now.


----------



## Poshie

How you feeling today? Sorry you got such a hard time off your Mum :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Posh, I'm doing okay today. How are you?


----------



## Reedy

Hi chris how are you? x


----------



## LeaArr

Good Day ladies,

I am kinda floaty headed today. My boarders dad passed away early this morning. Please keep her family in your thoughts today.


----------



## Poshie

Feeling okay today thanks Chris. 

Hey I optimistically bought a couple of hpt's during my Tesco shop on Sunday! My DH was with me and said 'what are those for then?' with a big grin. I apparently went red!! It was funny :D Not that I'll be needing them for a while but thought I'd better get a couple in. Looking at the calendar, I am due to ov weekend after next. I guess that's when it all starts and the journey begins! :shock:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea, sorry to hear that. :cry: :hugs:

Hi Reedy! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

I'm playing Tower Bloxx on FB, I'm so bored. :dohh: I actually do have some work to do, but I'm trying to pace myself. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

It's very very quiet in here today!


----------



## LeaArr

I was just thinking that


----------



## Chris77

Ugh....and the stupidity continues today!! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

My boss wants me to send out an e-mail to everyone who rec'd an Award this year to invite them to a celebration. There's 400 people!!!! Why can't we just do a global e-mail...no he wants individual emails..l..400 people? Come on.......most of their e-mail addresses I have to look up so it takes 2x as long! WTF?! :growlmad: 

Okay, I don't mind the work but let's not ask me to do stupid, inefficient and tedious shit!! We sent out a global for this last year, why not this year??


----------



## Reedy

Lea - sorry to hear about your borders dad x 
Chris - sometmes i think thats what bosses do all day! Think I shit jobs they can give us x 
Poshie - its quite exciting buying hpts :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Seriously, he can be so friggin anal sometimes! Well, there's just too many people...I'm not doing it. :rofl: I'm keeping a spreadsheet of all winners so I'll try to figure out a simpler way of doing this. As it was, I only put 50 names on the e-mail and it took an hour b/c I had to look up everyone's e-mail address! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

You know and not for nothing, but people get Falcon Awards for the stupidest shit and more than 1 too! Now, I have personally gone through each and every single employee file (that's about 800) to make sure everyone had a child abuse registry form, then kept a detailed spreadsheet and kept on top of people to get the form filled out. Now, did I get a Falcon Award?!?!?! Nope :nope: :nope: I got a "Nice job" WTF is that?!


----------



## Chris77

It's all gone quiet again! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Shabba!!!


----------



## LeaArr

One month til Christmas. I needed some cheering, so I put a garland up around me and my neighbours cubes, and I put my little tree up and my twinkly lights. I'll take pics for you guys soon.


----------



## Reedy

You should have got one Chris x 

Here's one x 


This award goes to for her outstanding contribution to BAW without you the day would be filled with sadness x you brighten our day Chris 

Congratulations
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Chris77

Aww, you're so sweet! Thanks Reedy! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Done with that horrendous e-mail! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

3 Christmas, one random :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Garland.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 3









Random.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 4









Tree.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 4









Twinklies.jpg
File size: 89.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Done with that horrendous e-mail! :dohh:

YAYAYAYAY :headspin:


----------



## Reedy

Glad your finished Chris x 

Forgot to tell you girls, this morning as I was on my way to work I pass a bus stop & as I take over the parked bus i always slow down bcus kids come from infront of the bus straight in to my path without looking & it really annoys me x well today I was passing the bus at about 15m/h when this lad about 14 ran out in front of my car from in front of the bus so I slammed on the brakes & the kid ran across on to the pavement & as he did he slipped on some ice straight on his backside :rofl: I pissed my self served him right he should look before he crosses the road & what was funnier is as I drove a little furth a girl was pointing & laughing at him too :rofl::rofl::rofl:
God I'm so mean :blush::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Loving the christmassy pics lea x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> 3 Christmas, one random :rofl:

Looks really good Lea! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Glad your finished Chris x
> 
> Forgot to tell you girls, this morning as I was on my way to work I pass a bus stop & as I take over the parked bus i always slow down bcus kids come from infront of the bus straight in to my path without looking & it really annoys me x well today I was passing the bus at about 15m/h when this lad about 14 ran out in front of my car from in front of the bus so I slammed on the brakes & the kid ran across on to the pavement & as he did he slipped on some ice straight on his backside :rofl: I pissed my self served him right he should look before he crosses the road & what was funnier is as I drove a little furth a girl was pointing & laughing at him too :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> God I'm so mean :blush::rofl:

Nah, you aren't mean. I would have laughed too! That was really funny! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Glad your finished Chris x
> 
> Forgot to tell you girls, this morning as I was on my way to work I pass a bus stop & as I take over the parked bus i always slow down bcus kids come from infront of the bus straight in to my path without looking & it really annoys me x well today I was passing the bus at about 15m/h when this lad about 14 ran out in front of my car from in front of the bus so I slammed on the brakes & the kid ran across on to the pavement & as he did he slipped on some ice straight on his backside :rofl: I pissed my self served him right he should look before he crosses the road & what was funnier is as I drove a little furth a girl was pointing & laughing at him too :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> God I'm so mean :blush::rofl:

That's funny!!


----------



## Chris77

2 hours left.....I'm so tired today!!


----------



## Chris77

Okay ladies, I was not happy at all with the attendance here today! :nope: :nope: :trouble: :trouble: Let us try and work on that for tomorrow shall we?? :D :D


----------



## Reedy

I agree Chris x 
sorry i didnt have time to say bye when i left work was manic x 
feel like the :witch: is on her way :cry: feeling a bit crampy today 
but at least I'm prepared I suppose x 
I kind knew it wouldnt be my month again bcus didnt feel anything no symptoms nothing x


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry, I have been in my own little world. As I have mentioned, I work at the same office as Sam, my boarder, and her step-mother. Everyone here knows how close I am to her so they keep asking me how I'm doing. I'm going to crack soon, I can feel it coming.


----------



## Reedy

Lea - :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

morning......


----------



## Reedy

Morning Buffy how are you? x


----------



## buffycat

tired today.....went to London yesterday and it was such a long day.......

have decided not to go to the work do as well in favour of an early night tonight......


how you getting on with your car?!


----------



## Reedy

Did you go to london for work?? x 

Yeah my car is great, loving it I just want to drive everywhere x


----------



## buffycat

it was work yes.....two meetings (and a trip to Selfridges....) the train was at 7.20am though so i left the house at 6.30am.......:hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone :)


----------



## NickyT75

Why u feeling angry Reedy? :hugs: x


----------



## buffycat

morning Nicky....how you feeling today?


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Why u feeling angry Reedy? :hugs: x

Morning Nicky how are you x 

Feeling angry bcus the stupid :witch: showed up last night :cry: & I'm fed up of hearing about all these people who are pregnant when they dont deserve to be (mainly the person from my post sunday night) & those that have kids & couldnt give a toss about them (again people I know as well as things on the news) someone up there has it in for me & DH :cry:

I know its only our 4th cycle but I'm starting to lose faith already I dont know how those that having been ttc for longer do it I dont think I have the strength :cry:


----------



## buffycat

Reedy....i know that is so difficult and your patience wears thin too. I know it will happen one day for you, i just hope that you don't have to wait very long.....

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: im sorry Reedy xx


----------



## NickyT75

I totally know what you mean hun :hugs:

It's so unfair isn't it? I didn't think for one second that I wouldn't be pregnant by now

Sophie should've been 2 months old tomorrow & my life should be so different :(

TTC has taken over my life & turned me into a different person but if one more person tells me to 'relax' I swear I will kill them x


----------



## Reedy

Thankd Buffy & Nicky x I know you girls having been trying longer so feel a bit silly about moaning already x 

I've started my journal finally so feel free to have a read x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> I totally know what you mean hun :hugs:
> 
> It's so unfair isn't it? I didn't think for one second that I wouldn't be pregnant by now
> 
> Sophie should've been 2 months old tomorrow & my life should be so different :(
> 
> TTC has taken over my life & turned me into a different person but if one more person tells me to 'relax' I swear I will kill them x

:hugs: I cant even begin to imagine what you've been through Nicky x but I know your a strong person & when you get your :bfp: I for one will be at the front of the queue with a fruit juice to celebrate x


----------



## NickyT75

Dont worry about moaning chick :hugs:

I've already posted in your brand new shiny journal :) x


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: can't wait for my fruit juice!! im so excited lol :lol: x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies! 
I am giving my notice now that tomorrow I will not be here as it is Thanksgiving and I will be doing lots of :munch: and :wine: and getting a little :drunk: I shall return on Friday with my usual :rofl: and :happydance: 

I would say I'll be around alot more on Friday since I have no work :happydance: but quite frankly I don't see how that's possible! :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I totally know what you mean hun :hugs:
> 
> It's so unfair isn't it? I didn't think for one second that I wouldn't be pregnant by now
> 
> Sophie should've been 2 months old tomorrow & my life should be so different :(
> 
> TTC has taken over my life & turned me into a different person but if one more person tells me to 'relax' I swear I will kill them x
> 
> :hugs: I cant even begin to imagine what you've been through Nicky x but I know your a strong person & when you get your :bfp: I for one will be at the front of the queue with a fruit juice to celebrate xClick to expand...

I totally echo this and there isn't anything else I can add. You'll get that :bfp: Nicky. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Chris x 
Thanks for giving your notice x hope you have a lovely day off 2moro x & have a great thanksgiving x 

Thanks Nicky for writing in my journal x


----------



## Chris77

thanks Reedy, I'm actually really excited! :happydance: This is my last day and I have a 5 day weekend! :headspin: 

My MIL made me stuffed artichokes! :happydance: They are my FAVORITE!!!! I can't wait until tomorrow! And since the :witch: is here, I can enjoy lots of :wine: :wine: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls!

Just popping on briefly to say hi. I'm not at work today so doing other stuff like looking for a holiday. 

Sorry you are feeling down Reedy, try not to get too disheartened hun :hug: 
Glad to see you have started a journal at last, I'll look forward to reading it (hopefully not for long though) ;)

Chris have a great holiday and enjoy the festivities, I mean wine and food !

I may be back later or if not, tomorrow x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Posh :hi: Bye Posh :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, I'm having horrible cramps today! :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Me too Chris x 
that :witch: can be a right cow, wish she's give us a break for 9 months x


----------



## Chris77

I'm being so productive today! :D I wonder why? :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

HI girls, sorry not been on again, just updated my journal - not good news I'm afraid! Hope you are all well?

Speak soon :hug:


----------



## buffycat

hi Tracy.....i'm glad you popped in......


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Tracy :hugs:

Popping over to your journal now x


----------



## Reedy

Hey Tracey its good to hear from you x 
I've just posted in your journal x :hug::hugs:


----------



## buffycat

29 days to Chrimbo.....:yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

:hug: Tracy. I will check out your journal. Take care love!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am going to be focusing on work today. I need a distraction to keep me from cracking. I still haven't yet.


----------



## buffycat

ok, here goes.....

To all of my friends in BAW&#8230;&#8230;..Chris, Reedy, Kerry, Tracy; Lea, Nicky, Poshie, Ella, DaisyDuke, baby.love, lola, Owo.

I&#8217;ve been wondering about how the last year has been and the difference that both BnB and BAW has made to me. And to be honest, there is no one word answer.

I joined BnB back in Jan after stumbling across the site whilst doing one of the many Google searches on ttc. I instantly fell in love with the place! Not longer after that I got my first bfp, i was overjoyed, but yet overcome with emotion too. The euphoria made the previous 11 months so worth it all and I was floating around with a lovely warm feeling about me. Sadly though, it really wasn&#8217;t to be and I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks. I guess that until that point, I never really understood how people feel about mcs&#8230;..family didn&#8217;t know what to say, and I was an emotional mess. I just wasn&#8217;t prepared for how long the emotional healing would take, and in one respect&#8230;&#8230;.it is something that will be with me for ever. So, I then had a reason to go into the Miscarriage and Support section, and to be honest, it really helped me. Up until that point, I think I had skipped down the screen to this groups that I wanted to see (and nothing else).

From there though, I really didn&#8217;t feel as if I belonged anywhere. Ok, so we wanted to ttc asap, but a lot of the magic had gone from it all (and I know that many of you how this feels) and to go back into ttc felt as if I would be bringing doom and gloom to all of the others there. 

And then I found BAW, and to be honest although it is in the WTT section it fitted perfectly. I remember us moving it once to the general section, but we soon came back as it just didn&#8217;t feel right! Having all of you there though, my friends, has meant the world to me over the last 7 months, you have kept me going through the sad moments and the funny moments. I&#8217;d love to get to meet all of you, I&#8217;ve only managed to meet Chris so far (and she is both lovely and slightly mad, just like me!). I can only hope that I support you all as much as you all support me. Thank you to each and every one of you.

Every now and then, one of us has a rough time&#8230;..we&#8217;re all been there. We end up having either having a break from BnB or not logging on as much. Either way sometimes we&#8217;re guilty of putting pressure on ourselves and our OHs. My motto is that all of this should be a happy time, not stressful. Doesn&#8217;t always work I know. 

There is another reason for my ramble today though. I don&#8217;t know if any of you noticed, but my ticker disappeared a couple of weeks ago&#8230;..because we got a :bfp: :yipee:. I&#8217;ve been building up the courage to tell you all, not because I don&#8217;t want to, but because I am still in denial over it all. All I seem to do is cry, or panic and even hyperventilate. I so want to be happy, but after having one mc, I think it has taken all the warm smiley stuff away. You&#8217;re the first people that I have told, and DH and I have agreed that we are not going to tell anyone until Feb (by which time we will be 16 weeks). I guess to some people this might be sheer madness, but for us, telling people about the mc was such a painful experience. We&#8217;ve not been to the doctor yet&#8230;.that is going to be in a couple of weeks&#8230;..it&#8217;s just our secret so far.

Don&#8217;t get me wrong, I am overjoyed&#8230;&#8230;but I am also petrified that it will happen again. Each night I look at my test stick :D, and then pray that everything will work out, and OH gives me lots of hugs too&#8230;&#8230;.we&#8217;ve now accepted that we&#8217;re not going to relax or start enjoying this until 12 weeks&#8230;..(I&#8217;m currently 6 weeks)

And I have made a decision about where I will post&#8230;.i&#8217;m not going to leave BAW as your friendship means far too much to me. I will venture to the other forums and even maybe have my own journal, but BAW will be my home&#8230;&#8230;.and not only that, you guys are going to get all the gory details so that you can share the experience!

Love you all&#8230;&#8230;.:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUFFY I AM OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! Yay!! x


----------



## LeaArr

OMG!!! I can't believe it!! I am so FREAKIN' Excited for you. I think I'm going to cry!! Ladies, We are going to be BAW aunties to another wonderful BAW BABY!!!! :headspin:


----------



## NickyT75

I am totally gobsmacked but honestly ecstatic for you hunni :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

I am sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Chris77

OMG Buffy! That's awesome!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Congrats!!! Happy & Healthy 9!! :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

i think i am going to cry now!

i have felt so awful for keeping you in the dark this last two weeks, i am so sorry......


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, I will have a look at your journal. xx


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> i think i am going to cry now!
> 
> i have felt so awful for keeping you in the dark this last two weeks, i am so sorry......

No need to be sorry, you have to do what you feel is right for you!! I'm so glad that you did share. :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

:happydance: BAW aunties!! Yay!! :happydance:

This is the BEST news ever!! :D xx


----------



## Chris77

No need to be sorry Buffy, we completely understand! :hugs: :hugs:
OMG, I am so excited for you!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

OMG

I so wasnt expecting that I was nearly in tears by the end of it :happydance: I was happily reading away then BAM :bfp: for Buffy & I litterally put my hand to my mouth :rofl:

sooooooo happy for you sweety & remember us BAW girls will be by your side every step of the way x 


WE'RE GOING TO BE BAW AUNTIES

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

Don't feel bad Buffy :hug:

we understand how scary this is but Im sooooooooo happy for you chick!! :D

I don't think I could be any happier even if I'd got my own BFP!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! OMG! OMG! look at how much excitement is in the BAW club!!

I feel like Im gonna burst!! :wohoo: x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> I don't think I could be any happier even if I'd got my own BFP!! xx

I was thinking the same thing x :happydance: cant wait to tell DH I'm going to be an auntie x :happydance::rofl:

And dont feel bad Buffy, we understand honestly, its even better when your not expecting it :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! look at how much excitement is in the BAW club!!
> 
> I feel like Im gonna burst!! :wohoo: x

Its about time we had some fantastic news x


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I could be any happier even if I'd got my own BFP!! xx
> 
> I was thinking the same thing x :happydance: cant wait to tell DH I'm going to be an auntie x :happydance::rofl:
> 
> And dont feel bad Buffy, we understand honestly, *its even better when your not expecting it* :happydance:Click to expand...


I KNOW!! it was a total bolt out of the blue & it was EXCELLENT!!! :happydance:

It's really cheered me up no end :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! look at how much excitement is in the BAW club!!
> 
> I feel like Im gonna burst!! :wohoo: x
> 
> Its about time we had some fantastic news xClick to expand...

I agree! Looks like NY did the trick for ya Buffy! :winkwink: Yes, I know baby BAW wasn't conceived on your vaca, but close enough. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i really am blessed to have you as friends........thank you for your lovely words......

i had been hoping that one of you would get one too, but the witch was really horrible to you all.....

so, we need to get the pma reinstated in here!!!!! if i can do it, so can you all!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay for Buffy!!!!!!!

She has started the 'BAW baby boom' ball rolling & the rest of us will surely follow! :happydance:

Bring on the :bfp:'s for everyone :happydance: x


----------



## Reedy

Thats cheered me up so much I even changed my 'how I'm feeling' bit :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG! OMG! look at how much excitement is in the BAW club!!
> 
> I feel like Im gonna burst!! :wohoo: x
> 
> Its about time we had some fantastic news xClick to expand...
> 
> I agree! Looks like NY did the trick for ya Buffy! :winkwink: Yes, I know baby BAW wasn't conceived on your vaca, but close enough. :rofl:Click to expand...

not quite NY dates, but definitely the NY euphoria! am all excited an scared at the same time now! :headspin:


----------



## NickyT75

:witch: was only horrible to us all coz she's not visiting any of us for the next 9 months!! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> :witch: was only horrible to us all coz she's not visiting any of us for the next 9 months!! :rofl: x

Absolutely!! :thumbup:

And she's being a particular bitch to me today. :gun: :gun: 
I really hate having Fort Knox in my underwear! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Right girls how the hell are we going to top Buffy's announcement when we get out :bfp:???

I was actually thinking this the other day x we all have our thoughts on how we'll tell family & friends & I was thinking about how to suprise you girls x


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: was only horrible to us all coz she's not visiting any of us for the next 9 months!! :rofl: x
> 
> Absolutely!! :thumbup:
> 
> And she's being a particular bitch to me today. :gun: :gun:
> *I really hate having Fort Knox in my underwear!* :blush: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

fort knox!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

it is so true though, you reach for the crappy underwear, big/old/dark colours....daren't wear clingy trousers etc.....

and Nicky...i like the pma......! well done!


----------



## LeaArr

All those BAW babies are going to get soooo spoiled by Auntie Lea it's unbelieveable!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:winkwink:


----------



## buffycat

Nicky...aim for Christmas Day.......that would be a lovely Christmas present for us......!


----------



## NickyT75

I don't think anyone will beat Buffy's announcement!

I couldn't keep it to myself for 2 seconds :rofl: I'll be shouting it from the rooftops & waving my preg test around still covered in pee!! :rofl: x


----------



## buffycat

NickyT75 said:


> I'll be shouting it from the rooftops & waving my preg test around still covered in pee!! :rofl: x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

that makes me think of OH when he reached for the test to see the result....he asked which end was 'safe'!


----------



## Reedy

buffycat said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be shouting it from the rooftops & waving my preg test around still covered in pee!! :rofl: x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> that makes me think of OH when he reached for the test to see the result....he asked which end was 'safe'!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I don't think anyone will beat Buffy's announcement!
> 
> I couldn't keep it to myself for 2 seconds :rofl: I'll be shouting it from the rooftops & waving my preg test around still covered in pee!! :rofl: x

Ditto! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be shouting it from the rooftops & waving my preg test around still covered in pee!! :rofl: x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> that makes me think of OH when he reached for the test to see the result....he asked which end was 'safe'!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> Nicky...aim for Christmas Day.......that would be a lovely Christmas present for us......!

Well im going for 21 day bloods done on 6th December & im aiming to get my :bfp: a week later before I get to go for the day 3 ones :happydance:

Im getting my :bfp: on 13th December :happydance: & you guys will be the 1st to know about it 
(well you are my family after all!) BAW aunties - I love it! :D x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be shouting it from the rooftops & waving my preg test around still covered in pee!! :rofl: x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> that makes me think of OH when he reached for the test to see the result....he asked which end was 'safe'!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

right, i think we need to get some new stickies! anyone fancy doing a design?


re the result though....my reastion was nothing like i thought it would be.....i cried solid for about 2 hours....


----------



## Chris77

Well, I have a gynocologist appt on Dec. 11th for my annual. Gotta love those appts!!


----------



## NickyT75

buffycat said:


> right, i think we need to get some new stickies! anyone fancy doing a design?
> 
> 
> re the result though....my reastion was nothing like i thought it would be.....i cried solid for about 2 hours....

:hug: Tears of happiness/relief followed by panic? :hug: x


----------



## buffycat

i hate smears.....yuk.....ours are 3-5 years though....plus we don't start til 25 (which i think is too late)....i remember getting called back once.....that freaked me out big style.....i must have spent a whole evening googling stuff on abnormal smears....


----------



## buffycat

NickyT75 said:


> :hug: Tears of happiness/relief followed by panic? :hug: x

more than likely......every couple of days i have a major panic as well....and every symptom gets googled....


----------



## NickyT75

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! :rofl: x


----------



## buffycat

NickyT75 said:


> STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! :rofl: x

it isn't possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i'm serious......i had (apologies for tmi) what seemed to be like tonnes of white discharge........the world around me stopped......i could only focus on finding out the reason!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i hate smears.....yuk.....ours are 3-5 years though....plus we don't start til 25 (which i think is too late)....i remember getting called back once.....that freaked me out big style.....i must have spent a whole evening googling stuff on abnormal smears....

Your paps are only every 3-5 years! :shock: That would be wonderful. Ours are yearly. :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am Soooo glad I popped back in 

CONGRATULATIONS BUFFY 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you hun I can't tell you - when is your due date? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> i hate smears.....yuk.....ours are 3-5 years though....plus we don't start til 25 (which i think is too late)....i remember getting called back once.....that freaked me out big style.....i must have spent a whole evening googling stuff on abnormal smears....

The first time I had one I was 21, and my doctor didn't let me know that the Alberta Cervical Cancer Screening Program sent out a letter every time you get the smear done! I got the letter and freaked out until I opened it and read that everything was fine.
My doctor laughed when I was telling her this a year later. She apologised for not telling me. She then reassured me by telling me that if there was actually something wrong, I would hear from her before I even got the letter. 
Every year Husband opens the letter just to be sure :rofl: I can't be bothered. If I were single, it would just go in the trash :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

due date is 22nd July (unless docs tell me otherwise)......i really want to start looking at things but daren't......


----------



## golcarlilly

Everything will be just fine, try not to stress and worry (I know it will be hard) 

OOh i bet you are so excited xxx


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> i hate smears.....yuk.....ours are 3-5 years though....plus we don't start til 25 (which i think is too late)....i remember getting called back once.....that freaked me out big style.....i must have spent a whole evening googling stuff on abnormal smears....
> 
> The first time I had one I was 21, and my doctor didn't let me know that the Alberta Cervical Cancer Screening Program sent out a letter every time you get the smear done! I got the letter and freaked out until I opened it and read that everything was fine.
> My doctor laughed when I was telling her this a year later. She apologised for not telling me. She then reassured me by telling me that if there was actually something wrong, I would hear from her before I even got the letter.
> Every year Husband opens the letter just to be sure :rofl: I can't be bothered. If I were single, it would just go in the trash :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Yeah, I get a little postcard that tells me everything is okay. So, not only do I know that I have had a NORMAL PAP SMEAR, but so does my FIL, the post office and my mail man! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

i am excited......just wishing the time away though.......

here's a funny one for you though....this time i used a first reponse.....so, waiting for the result, and i was wondering why nothing was happening....it then dawned on me that i was looking at the wrong side! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

you get a postcard! wtf!??!? surely that is against privacy laws etc?!!?


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: Buffy!

You need to change your signature details BTW!!


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i am excited......just wishing the time away though.......
> 
> here's a funny one for you though....this time i used a first reponse.....so, waiting for the result, and i was wondering why nothing was happening....it then dawned on me that i was looking at the wrong side! :rofl:

That is EXACTLY something that I would do! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> you get a postcard! wtf!??!? surely that is against privacy laws etc?!!?

Yeah, I'm not sure if they do that anymore though. I haven't had a smear in 3 years. :dohh: Yes, I'm very bad I know, but hey I'm having my violation in 2 weeks. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Buffy... get a preggo ticker :happydance: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> i hate smears.....yuk.....ours are 3-5 years though....plus we don't start til 25 (which i think is too late)....i remember getting called back once.....that freaked me out big style.....i must have spent a whole evening googling stuff on abnormal smears....
> 
> The first time I had one I was 21, and my doctor didn't let me know that the Alberta Cervical Cancer Screening Program sent out a letter every time you get the smear done! I got the letter and freaked out until I opened it and read that everything was fine.
> My doctor laughed when I was telling her this a year later. She apologised for not telling me. She then reassured me by telling me that if there was actually something wrong, I would hear from her before I even got the letter.
> Every year Husband opens the letter just to be sure :rofl: I can't be bothered. If I were single, it would just go in the trash :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Yeah, I get a little postcard that tells me everything is okay. So, not only do I know that I have had a NORMAL PAP SMEAR, but so does my FIL, the post office and my mail man! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

I guess I should count my blessings. At least mine comes in a sealed envelope :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Yeah Buffy... get a preggo ticker :happydance: xx

Ditto! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> i am excited......just wishing the time away though.......
> 
> here's a funny one for you though....this time i used a first reponse.....so, waiting for the result, and i was wondering why nothing was happening....it then dawned on me that i was looking at the wrong side! :rofl:

:rofl: I can see myself doing that as well. :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am due my smear but every time I organise it my AF decides to come at the wrong time!!!:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

I know I've said it before but I have to say it again, I'm really looking forward to alot of :wine: and stuffed artichokes tomorrow! :yipee: :yipee: And we're exchanging Xmas gifts with my MIL tomorrow and she's giving me my birthday present a couple weeks early! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH I have never had stuffed artichokes - what's in them?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OOH I have never had stuffed artichokes - what's in them?

You can put different things in them but my MIL puts lots and lots of breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese with olive oil in them. OMG, they are so good they're almost orgasmic! :rofl: DH hates them though. I just love the whole process of eating an artichoke. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sound yummy to me, mind you cardboard sounds good right about now :rofl: - I am dieting again and started an exercise plan too - trying to get some flab off before Christmas!!


----------



## Chris77

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/2008AVeggieVentureStuffedArtichokes.jpg


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Sound yummy to me, mind you cardboard sounds good right about now :rofl: - I am dieting again and started an exercise plan too - trying to get some flab off before Christmas!!

I know I need to start a diet and exercise regimen too! :dohh: My mom told me I'm way too heavy for my body frame. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

Yesterday, my department manager came up to me and said that if I needed time off to go to the funeral, I am excused to go. I'm glad she told me that. As I am just a friend of the family, I am not technically allowed bereavement leave. There are a few people from my office going.

I got a text from Sam today letting me know the funeral is tomorrow. She said that she understood if I couldn't make it. Reading that almost broke my heart cause I hadn't had a chance to let her know I had already been excused for it. 

I called Nick to let him know as he is also Sam's friend, and he said "so, I guess you need a ride then, I didn't think *WE* were going!!" He was so cold and almost mean. I practically hung up on him. I called him back and said "don't fucking worry about it, I will find a ride from the office" and he said "ok, well, let me know." I was able to find a ride quite easily. I called him back again and told him, and he said "ok. I love you" I replied with "OK, bye" 

I can't believe he was like that. Yesterday morning I even told him that we may need to go to Strathmore, and he said ok. Now that I actually have a time and place, he is being a jerk with me! It's hard for me too. I wasn't close to Sam's dad, but I am sure close to Sam and I am heartbroken for my friend, I don't need shit from Nick today!


----------



## golcarlilly

That looks gorgeous, I am drooling!:rofl:

How rude of your mum - sounds like something mine would come out with!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Yesterday, my department manager came up to me and said that if I needed time off to go to the funeral, I am excused to go. I'm glad she told me that. As I am just a friend of the family, I am not technically allowed bereavement leave. There are a few people from my office going.
> 
> I got a text from Sam today letting me know the funeral is tomorrow. She said that she understood if I couldn't make it. Reading that almost broke my heart cause I hadn't had a chance to let her know I had already been excused for it.
> 
> I called Nick to let him know as he is also Sam's friend, and he said "so, I guess you need a ride then, I didn't think *WE* were going!!" He was so cold and almost mean. I practically hung up on him. I called him back and said "don't fucking worry about it, I will find a ride from the office" and he said "ok, well, let me know." I was able to find a ride quite easily. I called him back again and told him, and he said "ok. I love you" I replied with "OK, bye"
> 
> I can't believe he was like that. Yesterday morning I even told him that we may need to go to Strathmore, and he said ok. Now that I actually have a time and place, he is being a jerk with me! It's hard for me too. I wasn't close to Sam's dad, but I am sure close to Sam and I am heartbroken for my friend, I don't need shit from Nick today!

Ugh! How mean of him! :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> That looks gorgeous, I am drooling!:rofl:
> 
> How rude of your mum - sounds like something mine would come out with!!

Seriously, and this comes from a woman who smokes despite having empysema (however you spell it) and has some growth on her finger that she won't have looked at. But yeah, I'M unhealthy! Whatever...


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> That looks gorgeous, I am drooling!:rofl:
> 
> How rude of your mum - sounds like something mine would come out with!!
> 
> Seriously, and this comes from a woman who smokes despite having empysema (however you spell it) and has some growth on her finger that she won't have looked at. But yeah, I'M unhealthy! Whatever...Click to expand...

oh yeah! I had forgotten about that. I would rather be fat and healthy then skinny and sick for sure!!


----------



## Chris77

My boss hasn't said anything about leaving early today. We usually do the day before a holiday. :growlmad: Hope he mentions it soon! Because 5 days off is just not enough! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm cooking my fabulously delicious Healthy Choice lunch. Fresh Mixers...Sesame Chicken Teriyaki - tastes pretty good actually but it's only 320 calories and it fills up just a portion of my belly! :dohh: I used to eat this shit ALL OF THE TIME, for lunch and dinner. No wonder I was 100 pounds then! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: that's how I feel on New Year's eve. Christmas eve we work til 1 with no lunch. On New Year's eve we work til 2:30 with a lunch. Makes no sense to me. We are always sitting there hoping the VP will come around at lunch and let us know to just go home. :rofl: Only happened a handful of times so far :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> :rofl: that's how I feel on New Year's eve. Christmas eve we work til 1 with no lunch. On New Year's eve we work til 2:30 with a lunch. Makes no sense to me. We are always sitting there hoping the VP will come around at lunch and let us know to just go home. :rofl: Only happened a handful of times so far :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I'm cooking my fabulously delicious Healthy Choice lunch. Fresh Mixers...Sesame Chicken Teriyaki - tastes pretty good actually but it's only 320 calories and it fills up just a portion of my belly! :dohh: I used to eat this shit ALL OF THE TIME, for lunch and dinner. No wonder I was 100 pounds then! :dohh:

I got a mini-tray from starbucks this morning that had a couple pieces of fruit, some cheese, a hard-boiled egg, and some bread with PB. Yummers. 430 cals and I am going to be very good til lunch now :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Letting one leave early the day before a holiday is just good manners, IMO. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Letting one leave early the day before a holiday is just good manners, IMO. :rofl: :rofl:

Agreed!!


----------



## Poshie

Firstly, *Big Congrats* to you Buffy! That's fabulous news hun :D Completely understand you being cautious about announcing it. Wishing you a very sticky bean and happy and healthy 9 months :hugs: :hug:

Wow Chris you mum smokes with emphysema?? Blimey. 

Funerals are hard at the best of times LeeArr and sorry to hear of your friend's loss. I hope the day goes as well as can be expected under the circumstances. 

Fortunately I get to finish work after our xmas do on 19 December and don't go back until 5 January (thanks partly to some holiday I have left). Can't wait for the break :)


----------



## Reedy

Lea - its good that your work allowed you leave to go to the funeral x sorry Nick is being a pain in the ass but hey thats men for you x hope 2moro goes as well as it can do x


----------



## buffycat

Chris77 said:


> Seriously, and this comes from a woman who smokes despite having empysema (however you spell it) and has some growth on her finger that she won't have looked at. But yeah, I'M unhealthy! Whatever...

that sounds a bit gross!


----------



## buffycat

i've just read about lola.....:cry: poor thing........


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Firstly, *
> 
> Wow Chris you mum smokes with emphysema?? Blimey.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, and those was 12 years ago that she was dx'd with emphysema, god only knows what her lungs look like now. *


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> OOH I have never had stuffed artichokes - what's in them?
> 
> You can put different things in them but my MIL puts lots and lots of breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese with olive oil in them. OMG, they are so good they're almost orgasmic! :rofl: DH hates them though. I just love the whole process of eating an artichoke. :rofl:Click to expand...

I have a confession to make...........

............................I have never tasted an artichoke :blush: but they sound lush! x


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> i've just read about lola.....:cry: poor thing........

Oh I know I felt horrible! :cry:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> OOH I have never had stuffed artichokes - what's in them?
> 
> You can put different things in them but my MIL puts lots and lots of breadcrumbs, parmesan cheese with olive oil in them. OMG, they are so good they're almost orgasmic! :rofl: DH hates them though. I just love the whole process of eating an artichoke. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a confession to make...........
> 
> ............................I have never tasted an artichoke :blush: but they sound lush! xClick to expand...

They are! :happydance: That's the highlight of my week, how pathetic am I? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> i've just read about lola.....:cry: poor thing........
> 
> Oh I know I felt horrible! :cry:Click to expand...

Hey?? What, where??


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buffycat said:
> 
> 
> i've just read about lola.....:cry: poor thing........
> 
> Oh I know I felt horrible! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey?? What, where??Click to expand...

Oh didn't you know? you might wanna look in her journal :cry: x


----------



## Chris77

Poshi, Lola lost her lil bean. :cry:


----------



## Poshie

....poor lola.:cry: I tried looking for her journal, but I can't seem to find it??


----------



## Chris77

Maybe the mods deleted it for her.


----------



## Chris77

Oh it's there hun, I just checked. It's in the Pregnancy Journal section.


----------



## Poshie

:cry::cry:

Thanks Chris, I didn't look there.


----------



## Reedy

Poor Lola x hope she's going to be ok x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Poor Lola x hope she's going to be ok x

Me too!!


----------



## Reedy

Today has gone sooo quick x I only have 5 minutes till hometime so I shall say my ta ta's now x 

Hope you all have fabuloso evenings x 

Buffy - congrats again sweets really am happy for you & DH x 

Chris - have a wonderful 5 days off & a fabby Thanksgiving x x x x 

Lea - Hope 2moro goes ok x :hugs:

Poshie - PMA, PMA, PMA :rofl:

Nicky - Thank you for being the first to post in my journal x 

Much love sweeties x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy! :wave:


----------



## buffycat

bye Reedy...:wave:


----------



## buffycat

i'm off home too....want to go and look for some fabric for new bedroom curtains (we are about to redecorate)....

Chris, hope you have a great 5 days off and lovely Thanksgiving.....eat lots and drink lots! :drunk:

see the rest of you tomorrow though.....luv to you all

:hugs:


----------



## Poshie

God poor Lola :cry:

Reedy - you got it! PMA all the way from now on from me girls! Start as you mean to go on and all that. :D 

LeeArr - best of luck for tomorrow.

Chris - have a great break and I look forward to hearing all about it afterwards!

Buffy - Congrats again ! :D

Take care now :hugs:
I'm off too to prepare tea. Breaded mackerel fillets, chunky oven chips and peas for tonight.


----------



## buffycat

oooh, over to Poshies for dinner tonight then!


----------



## NickyT75

Bye everyone

Chris - have a great thanksgiving xx


----------



## LeaArr

thanks ladies. have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nicky, have a good evening. :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat! :hi: How you doing?


----------



## NatalieW

I'm doing good. Baby keeps fidgetting!!!

Can someone explain thanks giving to me plz!!!


----------



## LeaArr

It's the celebration of the end of harvest, but mainly it's an excuse to eat and drink too much.


----------



## NatalieW

oooh... but its like a huge xmas dinner isn't it? or am i watching too many films??

Any news from anyone?


----------



## LeaArr

It's very much like a huge Christmas dinner. mmmmmm turkey!!

Did you see buffy's note!! That's the biggest news around here.


----------



## NatalieW

Noooo.... do tell!


----------



## NatalieW

oooh i just seen!!! Congrats to buffy!!!! I am so pleased!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> It's the celebration of the end of harvest, but mainly it's an excuse to eat and drink too much.

Ditto!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Thanks so so so much for your text!! :hug:

Buffy - :cry: I read your post announcing your :bfp: which has reduced this Nutty Samba to tears. I am so so so so happy for you!!! :hug: Its been such a bumpy journey for us all and Im so glad that every now and then a little magic happens. Its wonderful news, :bfp:!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Im so glad that you are going to continue your journey with us. I know that the next few weeks will be hard, but please try and enjoy them. They are precious moments. I have every faith that this is your time, for the joys that only a child can bring. Sending you lots and lots of very very sticky :dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies!!! :wave: 

Looks like I really cant keep away!!! :rofl: Although Im thinking that maybe I should, Buffy's :bfp:, Nicky getting her tests that she really wants.

Hows everyone else???


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Samba!! so pleased to see you back chick! we missed you sooooooo much :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Awww thanks Nicky!! Although I am starting to wonder whether I need to take more time off so we can get more :bfp:'s!

Are we the only ones left now???


----------



## NickyT75

Me you Tracy & Snowball are still left from the m/c section I think? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Well the good news is that the majority have now got their :bfp:'s which means that ours are on the way too!!! 

How is snowball??? I havent seen her around for AGES


----------



## LeaArr

I have gotten 4 phone calls from people in my office who are asking me if I need a ride to the funeral tomorrow. I guess I didn't need to call Nick at all. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG a funeral Lea Im sorry :hug:


----------



## Poshie

Good to see ya girl! How are you feeling? We have missed you here on BAW you know ;)


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

well I'm feeling better today had a good cry last night & now I'm concentrating on getting that :bfp: this cycle x 

Poshie - CD5 eh?? only a day or so till you start ttc'ing, you getting excited?? x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, 

Kerry where have you been? 

I am feeling more and more aprehensive about my doc appt on Saturday - just dreading the outcome really :cry: i just want some answers I can't keep on like this, sorry to be miserable again!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone 

Tracy - :hug: I hope your appt goes well hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Just to let you all know....

I've decided to become a white witch & my 1st ever attempt at magic is in Reedy's journal if anyone wants to see it :rofl: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL Nicky just been for a look - hope it works!!!


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Morning everyone x
> 
> well I'm feeling better today had a good cry last night & now I'm concentrating on getting that :bfp: this cycle x
> 
> Poshie - CD5 eh?? only a day or so till you start ttc'ing, you getting excited?? x

Yeah it won't be long now...Next weekend in fact should be the appropriate time for some extra BD'ing! Looking forward at the calendar, my O date in January is DH's birthday, so I'm thinking that would be a cool date to conceive! ;)

Gocarlily - I can understand you are feeling apprehensive hun. Fx a positive way forward will arise for you. My sister is having an hsg on Friday - she's nervous about that. Has anyone here had that done?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Poshie and thanks, what is an hsg?


----------



## Poshie

Hysterosalpingogram - It's some sort of x-ray as far as I know. She had her first FS appt a few weeks back when they swabbed her for STI's and talked to her about her probable PCOS (mild form). She got pg last Nov but m/c at 8 weeks. Been trying ever since with no joy. She has irregular / long cycle periods too.


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky & Tracy x 

Tracy - hope saturday goes ok, I'll be thinking of you x 

Nicky - I feel privilaged x I'm off to have a look x


----------



## golcarlilly

How old is she?


----------



## golcarlilly

morning reedy


----------



## Poshie

My sis is 30.


----------



## golcarlilly

Not old like me then LOL


----------



## Reedy

Your not old Tracey x your still a spring chicken


----------



## Poshie

Hey! No, she's got two years on me too! I must admit she has (so far) been getting quite proactive treatment from the docs. After the usual blood tests which came back 'normal', GP referred her to FS in October then she fortunately got an FS just one month later (not her local hospital but only 30 mins drive away). FS has done those tests and they've done an SA on her DH and next step is the hsg then possibly af inducing drug then clomid.


----------



## golcarlilly

Tell that to my ovaries:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie said:


> Hey! No, she's got two years on me too! I must admit she has (so far) been getting quite proactive treatment from the docs. After the usual blood tests which came back 'normal', GP referred her to FS in October then she fortunately got an FS just one month later (not her local hospital but only 30 mins drive away). FS has done those tests and they've done an SA on her DH and next step is the hsg then possibly af inducing drug then clomid.

She should get sorted then, I think my problem is my age really, am coming to the conclusion that what is meant to be is meant to be and I will just have to get over it - think I will be leaving you all for good soon :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I must cheer up now! What are everyones weekend plans?


----------



## Poshie

Sounds like you are counting yourself out before you've seen the doc Tracy? I can understand your worry and the age factor, but I also know that older ladies become mothers.


----------



## Poshie

Weekend plans? Well we aren't working so lie-in Sat and Sun. Other than that, not alot on. Didn't book a holiday yesterday as planned (for various reasons). Might end up doing that at the weekend, we'll see. Other than that usual housework, dog walking and chilling out hopefully :) How about you?


----------



## golcarlilly

I just think that I am peri-menopausal, I have lots of the symptoms, I know that there are things that can be done but I am not prepared to take any drugs as I just feel that if it is meant to be it will happen naturally and if not it is my body's way of telling me it is too late, I have my DD and I am very grateful for that.

I am planning a relaxing weekend - might go christmas shopping with DD on Saturday if I can face the madding crowds!!


----------



## buffycat

i agree with you Poshie...weekends are for sleep....!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Buffster :D

How are you today? Sleep is goooood, we like sleeeeeeep zzzz :D

I really need to do some more xmas shopping. I did some earlier this month but have conveniently forgotten about the rest of it. Really must have a serious think about what needs to be done.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Buffy - any morning sickness yet?


----------



## Sambatiki

HSG is when they inject dye into the uterus to see if there any blockages etc. 

Tracy - I was TRYING :rofl: to have a bit of time out but with all thats gone on with the BAW girls atm. I realised that I missed everyone so so much!!


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL - I didn't manage to keep away for long either did I?


----------



## golcarlilly

I am so peed off today can't have a lunch break as there is no-one to do reception!


----------



## Poshie

Such is the lure of BNB BAW ;)

Good to have you back :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Oooops Sorry for the really late post!!!! 

Buffy - Did you get my message I think its two pages back!!! CONGRATS!!! AGAIN!!! :hug: Im so excited for you!!

Tracy - You aint out yet sweetness. Will check up on you on saturday. What time is your appointment???


----------



## Poshie

No-one to cover? Well that's shite Tracy - you need a lunchbreak girl!


----------



## Reedy

I had a 'break' too but I ended up coming back after about a week :rofl:

Buffy loving the new sig under your name x 

Plans for the weekend - saturday i fancy going for a proper drive in my car, I've only been to my parents, my sisters & work x not doing much else really sunday will be a chilled out one x


----------



## buffycat

am just constantly tired to be honest, had few quesy moments too.....

have just put a spreadsheet together with all of the pressies that we are getting for people


----------



## buffycat

thanks Reedy!

i did see your post kerry - thanks.......i know that you've needed time out recently as well.....:hugs: don't forget to love youself!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im loving myself Buffy dont you worry!! :rofl:

God Im so bored at work, yet so f-ing busy. Do you realise how much work got done in the few days I had away!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Has anyone read Daisy's journo????


----------



## buffycat

do you want to come and do some my work Kerry?!

i'm going to pop into town in a bit and get some chrimbo pressies....and get something yummy for lunch......


----------



## Reedy

Just had a look at Daisy's journal :happydance: hope this is it for her x I'm loving all these :bfp: we're getting x


----------



## lola

Hi girls...........

sorry I've not been around, just wanted to pop in and say huge congrats to Buffy on your wonderful news xxxx

thanks to all of you who have been so very kind to me xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Sounds like a plan!!! Im going to next to try on the dress I want for the crimbo party.... which falls on OV day!! So lots of drunken shagging!!! :wohoo:

This is the dress Im going to try on
https://www.next.co.uk/shot.asp?extra=sch&b=G72&p=132&s=1&n=Women&pid=433-694&exclude=00A00

What do you think??


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Lola!!! 

its lovely to see you!!! Im so glad that your back!


----------



## lola

gorgeous dress! how fab it falls on ov day!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - I'll come and work for you for the day!!!! Mind you I would still have to have my BNB time though

Lola - Thanks But Ive seen another now!!! :dohh: Will have to see which looks best


----------



## Reedy

I love the dress Kerry x I saw it in next not long ago its gorgeous x


----------



## golcarlilly

Well, I got a lunch break after all:happydance: one of the guys in the office offered to cover I nearly fainted with surprise but he didn't see me for dust!! went up to Asda and got a couple of xmas pressies and a couple of bits to complete pressies!

My appt is at 9.40 on Saturday, OH is coming with me, I am so scared!!

Got my egyptian dance class tonight that will cheer me up - I love it!

Kerry that dress is lovely!


----------



## buffycat

i think that everyone should have some sort of place to go and chat, and i actually thinkit would reduce the number of days that people take off sick....

love the purple dress though.....but my chest would overfill it somewhat! :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

omg...i have now turned into an emotional blob....just reading newspaper about a man whose wife died from cancer the same day as going into a hospice......

not to be cold-blooded, but i know that this goes on, and normally i read these sort of stories, and feel very sad. This time, my eyes welled right up......

man - people at work would freak out if they saw me cry, they would know that sommething was going on!


----------



## Poshie

Lovely dress Samba :) That's cool timing on ov date coinciding with muchos alcohol date !

Glad to hear you got a lunchbreak Tracy (and rightly so). I've had to take a late lunch in the end coz I got dragged into a meeting which I didn't want to have!

Egyptian dance class - wow that sounds exotic. Reminds me of Walk Like An Egyptian (by the Bangles) and the little dance me and my best mate used to do to that!

So Buffy, has some pg related bust expansion taken place already or?! ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Will make sure I check on you tracy. Im glad OH is going with you it will be good for you to have the suport there. Will be thinking of you. :dust: <---- Lucky dust

Ooooh how is the egyptian dancing coming on??? Do you have to wear a costume??


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Im so glad your getting emotional, doesnt it sound strange that Im glad your tearful etc but ykwim BRING ON THE MS, CRAVINGS, SORE [email protected]@BIES etc etc etc :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girlies, what have i missed today?


----------



## buffycat

Poshie/Kerry......re the [email protected]@bies.......:rofl:

they have expanded, but more in weight than in vollume tbh....also, my nipples are really itchy (obviously not the done thing to give them a scratch in the middle of the office or even in Next!). Also, they are really tender and sore....DH isn't allowed near them at the moment! and even if i knock them when getting dressed they are quite painful!


----------



## Poshie

Boob expansion issues eh - well, what d'ya know! :rofl:

It's the soreness that worries me the most. I haven't ever suffered with sore boobs (apart from at school when a netball hit me square hard in the chest) God that hurt. No sore @@ with af, nothing.


----------



## Poshie

Well Daisy, current subject is " boob expansion issues " discuss,..........:D


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oooo how many weeks pregnancy should u expect that? DH will b delighted?


----------



## buffycat

from 5 weeks for me......

it's funny, D has often joked and asked if i can leave the [email protected]@bes at home for him.....well i wish i could now! Have been reading that they may increase up to 5cm......gulp....i'm already 32GG.......


----------



## DaisyDuke

Blimey i'm a 34dd, ill tell dh what he has to looks forward to, u never know may happen next week.


----------



## Poshie

Increase up to 5cm ?! Hmmm okay, that should be interesting. I'm not particularly large (D cup) but I do have a small frame, so that could be interesting - more for the DH's though I'm sure!

Gees, you're going to have whoppers Buffy!!


----------



## Reedy

you wont be able to see your feet soon Buffy :rofl:

Poshie - I get sore boobies now & again but not very often at all but knows the time I want them :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

I don't have to wear a costume, but most people wear a coin belt, like a wide scarf with coins all over which make a noise when you wiggle your hips, I am going to get one at the Hafla (party) they are having on the 13th December - I just love going dancing I would recommend it to anyone, it just makes me so happy!:happydance:

Where are Chris and Lea today BTW???


----------



## buffycat

ooh, just you wait.....you'll all receive bust expansions soon enough.....!


----------



## buffycat

it's Thanksgiving in the US, Chris is on leave at the moment....back to work on Monday.....

i'm assuming that Lea is too....


----------



## LeaArr

I'm here. Thanksgiving was in October here in Canadianaland. I was just trying to dig free of the pile on my desk as I have the afternoon off today and the weekend is coming really fast. I am hoping to be able to clear off my desk so I can have a fresh start next week.


----------



## LeaArr

How is everyone?


----------



## buffycat

i think i'm becoming more supersticious.......

do things happen in 3s?

mc in March....
Granddad died in Sept.....
Other Granddad now very poorly......i don't think i could cope with losing him.....


----------



## Reedy

Hi Lea x 

Buffy - Think its more of an old wives tale x although mine dont usually come in 3's its 1 after the other in my life :dohh::rofl:

Hope your grandad is ok x


----------



## Reedy

Right my lovelies take care & I'll speak to you all 2moro x 

Much Love x x x


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls.

Well, listen to this! You may remember I said yesterday that my sis has her hsg today. Well I texted her this morning to wish her luck (her appts at 2pm). I got a text back saying she might not be going. Apparently they say you should do a pg test before you have the procedure. Well she did one, expecting it to be negative, only she got a shout for her DH to say it's positive! She has PCOS so it could be a false pos, so she's going to get another test now and ring up the hospital! God I really hope this is it for her and that it's a very sticky bean this time. I told her to send me a pic of the test too! So nervous for her............

How's everyone else this morning? I'm just excited/nervous about sis at the mo! Glad it's Friday though of course :)


----------



## Reedy

Thats brilliant news Poshie hope its not a false positive x 
sending lots of positive sticky :dust: for your sister x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks very much Reedy. I so hope this is it for her........I'm waiting for my phone to beep with a text update........

How are you doing this morning? Hey, I wonder what Daisy's latest is?


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh thats FAB news poshie, Ive got my fingers crossed for her!!! Lots of :dust:

Daisy wont be on until 10am so a few mins !!!!


----------



## Poshie

Yay, yay and yay again! Sis just sent me a pic of her normal pg test with two very bold pink lines and a digi test saying Pregnant +3 weeks!! This has to be it surely?! Whats the chances of two positive tests and them both being false?? I wonder if the doc will call her in for a blood test &#61514;


----------



## Sambatiki

Thats fantastic news!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

Poshie....that is brilliant news!!!! 

:yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks guys :)

God I just hope they aren't false pos. She thinks if it is pos, then it must have been around the time of her FS appt - so around 5 Nov. Her last af was 10 weeks (but she has very irregular cycles) ago but she tested on 4 Nov and got a bfn, so that would work out. She's left a message on the hospital phone to find out what she should do next! Oohhhhhh just want to know for sure


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news for Daisy eh girls :D 

:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Fantastic news about your sis Poshie & by the sounds of it fab news for Daisy too x


----------



## buffycat

am really pleased for Daisy!!!


----------



## Poshie

Have you started a journal?


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, 

Poshie - fab news about your sis:happydance:

Thank Crunchie its Friday:happydance: I am v busy at work today, can't wait for five o'clock!

WEnt to my dance class last night and we were discussing the party, everyone is dressing in egyptian clothes so I have treated myself to an outfit!! I am so excited now!!

https://i1.ebayimg.com/08/i/000/c9/7a/e029_1_sbl.JPG

https://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/c9/7a/e70a_1_sbl.JPG


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Ladies :waves: Im kinda back!! Going to be fleeting in and out as usual!

Yes BRILLIANT news about daisy too!! 

Poshie - Anymore news on your sister??? I hope its not a false + either still crossing my fingers.


Guess what..... I am being paid to look at mothercare, toysrus, etc etc etc. How cool is that..... yet lickle bit sad too.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - I LOVE your outfit!!!! Its fab... Make sure you take pics for us!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Fab sexy little outfit how are u all today? xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Poshie - great news about your sis :D I dont think its possible to get a false positive on a digi

Tracy - your outfit is lovely, I agree with Kerry we wanna see pics of you wearing it x


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm just having my lunch, yum yum yum jacket with ham........... mmmmmmmm


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm normally so bad with lunch, but i thought i better start taking better care of myself :wohoo:


----------



## buffycat

hi Daisy....have you gotten over the shock yet?! :dance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yes babe i'm so happy :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

How far on are u buffy? Why don't u have a ticker?


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - you should also change your title to "having a BAW baby" like Buffy!!

We will all have the same title soon :happydance: x


----------



## Poshie

Giirls thank you very much for your congrats. I think I feel similar to how I'll feel when my time comes!! 

Haven't had an update yet - I'm trying not to hassle her too much (very difficult though!) I sent her another text just now just to say thinking of you and fingers crossed and look forward to my update later! I'll keep you guys posted.

Nicky that's interesting about the digi. So hope it's true :D

Beautiful dress Tracy. Won't it be nice to dress up like that - it'll be fab :) 

Well, another BAW pg lady! Hello again Daisy :)


----------



## Poshie

She cancelled her hsg (obviously!) explaining her pg tests. Spoke to FS lady who said it's very likely she is preggers and to try and relax. Booked in for a scan on 5 Jan to check everything's okay (she'll be about 8 weeks by then) and not to drink too much over xmas and new year! 

Just praying for a very sticky bean this time around for her :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

So very good news :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wonderful sticky :dust: for ur sister :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Now I'm thinking maybe I will wait to ttc in January, as the time I will test will be after sis gets her scan. It's not as long as it sounds because I will ov very late Dec/early Jan.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Do what ever u feel is best for u :hugs:

How do u like my status?


----------



## Poshie

Ahh Daisy is in love with her bean (I guess) :D :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah it's a festive bean i'm proper smitten :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

I bet you are hun! 

I'm sure it will have a lovely xmas incubating away! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Daisy - you should also change your title to "having a BAW baby" like Buffy!!
> 
> We will all have the same title soon :happydance: x

That better be true. I am going to have to change mine to BAW Auntie!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Like ur status :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Girls i have a cold should i be worried?


----------



## Poshie

LOL, NO Daisy. Do not worry, in fact enjoy your cold :D

Did you mean my status? Well yes, I thought it was appropriate considering my Sister's news and your news today :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Congrats Daisy:hug:

Poshie so pleased for your sis :hug:

I just can't stop looking at my dress LOL I have ordered a silver snake arm bracelet and I am going go wear a jingly ankle bracelet I bought on my honeymoon too, I think I am going to try and do egyptian make up - maybe false eyelashes too?


----------



## Poshie

Yeah go the whole hog Tracy, why not. You might as well do it properly eh. :D

Thanks for your congrats :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Really please for your sister

Daisy - Love your new status!! So much so I changed mine!!! :rofl:

Tracy - Youre going to look FAB!!!


----------



## buffycat

nice one Kerry!

glad you adopted the BAW status too Daisy! I'm just over 6 weeks, but have decided not to get a ticker until 12 weeks....i'm so so scared that i will have a mc again....:cry:.....so, i feel as if i am in limbo until then really.....


----------



## Poshie

Hey Buffy I can understand. I am also praying hard that my sister's sticks for her this time around. It's been a good week for pg news so fingers crossed this luck will continue . :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wonderful status's everyone, oh Buffy :hugs: i pray it all works our for u :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Sending *Massive Chunks of Big Sticky Dust *to all our newly pg girls 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## buffycat

i know you are there Gill!


----------



## Poshie

I finish at 4.30pm today so I'm off girls.

Thanks again for your congrats for my sis :)

I'll probably log on again later from home.

Have a great weekend all :D

:happydance:


----------



## buffycat

bye Poshie......have a lovely weekend.......:wave:


----------



## buffycat

bye all.....:wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Im off shortly too!!! Sorry I havent been about much. But I have found its loads better for my sanity that way iykwim. 

Hope everyone has a super duper weekend!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im loving everyones BAW related status' :D really made me smile when I saw them xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ur turn Nicky :dance:


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry, I need to rant

Everyone and their dog is asking me how the funeral was yesterday, and how Sam is. I finally cracked with the last one and broke down crying. My friend is heartbroken, as am I. Don't get me wrong, I would rather them ask me right now then her, but I watched my closest friend bury her father yesterday. I wish they would leave me alone for a little while. /rant


----------



## Poshie

Sorry to hear that LeeArr. Hope the funeral itself went as well as can be expected. :hugs:

On a brighter note, its been a pretty cheerful place here today with a bfp for my sister (on the day she had her hsg booked) and confirmationof Daisy's. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> Sorry to hear that LeeArr. Hope the funeral itself went as well as can be expected. :hugs:
> 
> On a brighter note, its been a pretty cheerful place here today with a bfp for my sister (on the day she had her hsg booked) and confirmationof Daisy's. :happydance:

I couldn't be happier for your sister and Daisy!! :happydance: That's fantastic news!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ladies :hi:

Thanksgiving was GREAT!! :happydance: Today I'm going Xmas shopping with a friend and SIL. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Daisy hun, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
Very healthy & happy 9!!


----------



## LeaArr

Ahhahahahaha...Apparently Nick and I suck at this "WTT" thing. I am currently in the TWW...:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

LeaArr said:


> Ahhahahahaha...Apparently Nick and I suck at this "WTT" thing. I am currently in the TWW...:rofl:

Hey Lea, you kept that quiet didn't you!!? 

Glad to hear you had a great Thanksgiving Chris. Was your Christmas Shopping trip productive? I still have some to do, must write that list....

Well we had a nice relaxing weekend really. Didn't have to work Saturday so got housework and stuff done, walked the dog, chillled out, went for lunch in town, DH cooked some filo pastry onion and brie tarts....

Now technically, I might be trying this weekend. Only I may wait til January now so I'm not getting myself too super-excited! Two reasons for this: firstly, I'll be able to have a 'last' drink and enjoy the xmas parites and secondly, my sis gets her scan 5 Jan so I could wait til after that.


----------



## Ella

Morning ladies, hope you all had a nice relaxing weekend!

Me and my OH attempted to go shopping on Saturday and I'm surprised we managed to get anything done, it was ridiculuously overcrowded! Christmas rush! :)

And did Daisy get a BFP?!?! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## Poshie

Ah hello Ella - long time no see and all that. Hope you are well :)

It was quite an eventful last week actually. Yes Daisy has her bfp but she's been spotting so she's had a nervous weekend. Seeing the doc now to get checked out and hopefully put her mind at rest. My sister got her bfp on Friday too, the day she was due to have an hsg. Good job she tested eh! :happydance:

What recession eh? Town is heaving!


----------



## Reedy

Morning Poshie & Ella x 

Poshie - sounds like you had a lovely relaxing weekend & regrding ttc do what ever you feel is best for you x 

Ella - I'm not even going to attempt to go in town its manic x although in a couple of weekes we are going to finish the last of our xmas shopping at Meadowhall in Sheffield x 

I had a chilled weekend didnt do anything was pretty boring to be honest x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone :wave: x


----------



## Ella

Morning Poshie & Reedy :hugs:

I've just been reading Daisy's journo.. Did buffy get a BFP too?!?! :happydance:

Reedy - My OH decided that Fosse Park was a safer bet than town but I say town would've been less hectic!! Plus Fosse Park is tiny compared to town now!

xx


----------



## Poshie

Ah I thought you were around for buffycat's bfp, but maybe not! Yes she announced her bfp a while ago too :) Lots of BAW babies coming and alot more to join them, fingers crossed .


----------



## Poshie

Hi Reedy and Nicky :)

Reedy, did the witch come? I didn't see a journal update lately. Yes it's a tricky one for me now - in lots of ways I want to start this month, but in another way I'd ideally like to wait for sis's scan. I was thinking today, it's only another month til my next ov after this one, so it's really not that long. Oh I don't know! :shrug:

I hate busy town. In fact I really hate it. Trouble is, I'm not going to be able to avoid it from now til xmas........:(


----------



## Ella

Morning Nicky :hugs:

OMGGGGG!! I'm so excited!!!!!! :wohoo:

Lots more babies to come definitely Poshie!
Baby dust for you all!!

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya :waves:

As usual Im not going to be around much today :cry:

Hope everyone is well and will try and catch up this afternoon!! :hug: and :kiss:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Samba, thanks for dropping by. 

Hope you are doing okay hun :hugs:


----------



## Ella

Morning Kerry :hugs:

Hopefully talk to you laterr :)
xx


----------



## Poshie

So Ella, no news on the job front yet I take it?


----------



## Ella

No sadly :( wish I was BAW, at least I'd have a job!

I went to an open day at a college last week though.. Think I might go back to college next year to do a BTEC National Diploma in Childcare so I can be a nursery nurse.
I did my work exp at a pre-school and I absolutely lovedddddd it! :D

xx


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - I started my journal about a day or 2 after AF came :cry: but she's finally leaving me hopefully for a good 9 months 

Morning kerry Hope your ok x 

Ella - Fosse Park is ok but like you say its quite small compared to town now x they havent really got many good shops x


----------



## Ella

Reedy, I know you're gonna get a BFP in time for Christmas! :wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Ella x I'm hoping & praying x & I'll be taking a few people with me into 1st tri I promise x


----------



## buffycat

hi Ella! :wave:

my post is on page 529!!!


----------



## Reedy

Mornign buffy x 
How you feeling today? x


----------



## Sambatiki

hey Buffycat!!! How are you feeling???? 

Ella - I hope you find a new job soon!!

reedy - What date will you be testing???


----------



## buffycat

what's going on with Daisy......i've seen some posts where she says the doctore thinks she will mc....

i'm ok....still ever so paranoid though....worried about my granddad too...things don't look too good.....


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> reedy - What date will you be testing???

AF is due again on the 23rd dec but probably wont test till the 27th bcus that will be my longest cycle since coming off BCP x 
That is of course if AF doesnt show up x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - You could test on xmas morning!!!! how wonderful would that be??? 

Buffy - Daisy has had some bleeding, she has an appointment at EPU for a scan next week. Some [email protected] of a Dr said that she was having a MC, without even seeing her!! So obviously she's got all that messing with her head. I dont know why they didnt do bloods, she'd get answers so much quicker that way. Hope your grandad is going to be ok. :hug:


----------



## buffycat

what is it with some docs? how insensitive ! to say that over the phone (i presume) is crap....as if she wasn't going to be worried as it was without him saying that sort of thing..... to$$er.....

thanks re Granddad....he's off the ventilator now but not with it at all......i'm freaking out really.....just hope that i get to tell him my news....:cry:


----------



## buffycat

highlight of my weekend.....saw The Witches of Eastwick at the theatre....starring Marti Pellow....he is lush......he can certainly move and get everyones pulses going!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Im sure youre grandad will get to here your news!! Its great that he's off the ventilator, these things just take there time. 

Funny you should say it was over the phone. NOB END!!! I just hope that all goes well for daisy!


----------



## Sambatiki

MARTI PELLOW!!! :sick: :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

much better with short hair.....with long hair he was not nice at all!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls - I HAVE GOOD NEWS!!!:happydance: Have updated my journal!!

Buffy hope your grandad is ok:hugs:, my OH's gran is in hospital she has heart failure and she is on oxygen too and looks awful:cry:

Daisy - hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - You could test on xmas morning!!!! how wonderful would that be???

I would but if it was a :bfn: it would ruin my xmas :cry:
i would rather it wasnt around xmas bcus if AF does show up on the 23rd its going to make xmas shite anyway :cry:
but then on the other hand if I do get my :bfp: it will be the best xmas ever x 

Buffy - hope your grandad gets better soon x


----------



## buffycat

Reedy....i am going to keep everything crossed for you over the next few weeks.......!


----------



## buffycat

i thought this was quite apt for most of us here! :rofl:

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7755315.stm


----------



## Poshie

Hi Buffy - I have to agree, Marti Pellow with short hair would get it! Not seen him lately though but her certainly used to be an attractive man. ;)

Reedy - if I was to ttc this month, I too would be due to test just before xmas.

Hi Tracy - I will go check out your journal now!


----------



## buffycat

i'm all excited for Reedy and Tracy now......we need more BAW babies!


----------



## Poshie

I agree! December is officially *BAW BFP Month*, now come on girls! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Ahhahahahaha...Apparently Nick and I suck at this "WTT" thing. I am currently in the TWW...:rofl:
> 
> *Hey Lea, you kept that quiet didn't you!!?*
> 
> Glad to hear you had a great Thanksgiving Chris. Was your Christmas Shopping trip productive? I still have some to do, must write that list....
> 
> Well we had a nice relaxing weekend really. Didn't have to work Saturday so got housework and stuff done, walked the dog, chillled out, went for lunch in town, DH cooked some filo pastry onion and brie tarts....
> 
> Now technically, I might be trying this weekend. Only I may wait til January now so I'm not getting myself too super-excited! Two reasons for this: firstly, I'll be able to have a 'last' drink and enjoy the xmas parites and secondly, my sis gets her scan 5 Jan so I could wait til after that.Click to expand...

Was I meant to? oops :rofl:

How is everyone this morning/afternoon?


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - you have to ttc now, I dont want to be the only one testing around then I need a buddy x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Poshie - you have to ttc now, I dont want to be the only one testing around then I need a buddy x

LOL Reedy! ;)


----------



## NickyT75

Dunno when Im due yet??

Haven't Ov'd so far.... so just waiting for things to happen (hopefully over the next couple of days) then I might be testing around 15th Dec (ish)

Although...... If me & DH dont get cracking tonight there won't be any point testing coz you kinda need to have sex to get pregnant :dohh: x


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - dont take no for an answer, tie him to the bed if you have to :rofl:

Just put all the xmas decs up in my office (reception) we have a beautiful tree decorated with red & gold baubles & white lights then we have icicles (sp) above the door & white lights along the front of my desk :happydance: it took me & my mate about 3 hours to do bcus we were messing about :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sounds good Reedy - nice a festive :)

The girls here put up a little tree (3ft) on desk with red and white/gold decs. Someone also brought in a tin of quality street and a tin of roses, 'to get everyone in the spirit'.


----------



## Reedy

I prefer roses to quality street x 

I'm just eating fizzy haribo, i'm starting to feel sick yet keep going back for more :dohh:
Got chilli con carne for dinner tonight yum x


----------



## buffycat

ooh, chocolate...i do like the green triangles in quality street......

no idea what to do for dinner tonight.....have fat world tonight too....


----------



## LeaArr

I am expecting the chocolaty treats to start appearing from brokers any day now.


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: @ Reedy! It&#8217;s funny isn&#8217;t it how we are compelled to it, even when we are full or feel sick! I do that quite a lot. I tell you what though, since I gave up smoking I have put on about a stone in weight.

First 2 xmas cards at work...


----------



## buffycat

chrimbo cards ! wow......we've not had any yet. And plus, other than in the shops, i have not heard any christmas songs!


----------



## Reedy

I heard the Pogues song on the radio yesterday during sunday lunch x I love that song


----------



## buffycat

ah, i like that song too......it was really sad when Kirsty McCall died.......


----------



## buffycat

right, home-time....

might not be around much tomorrow as i have a mad calendar according to my diary....will look to see how Daisy is though :hugs:

bye all....:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Urgh at insensitive people. I had to change a named insured to "in the estate of" on a couple of policies, Property and personal lines auto. I completed the property one stating the reason as "insured has passed away" then I checked the auto policy, and it had already been completed and the newbie underwriter who did it stated the reason as "the insured is dead" Same thing, but so urgh, insensitive.


----------



## LeaArr

Was I wrong?

I had told my SIL before the shenanigans in September that Nick and I were thinking about trying. Since she got engaged, we haven't really talked much, so she didn't know that he and I had decided not to try. 

Last night at a b-day dinner for my BIL, my SIL's fiance was making jokes about there being a "baby race." and he kept saying "well, I guess we'll see who gets to have a baby first" I ended up excusing myself cause I just didn't want to hear it anymore. I told Nick that it had upset me, but I kinda left it at that.

Today, I texted my SIL to let her know that Nick and I aren't (actively) trying for a baby, and won't be for the forseeable future, and that her fiance's comments about the "baby race", though not intended in that way at all, were hurtful because it broke my heart to make the decision not to try. 

I felt I needed to get it off my chest cause this isn't the first instance of him saying stuff like this, and I imagined it wouldn't be the last time either. She hasn't replied to me. Should I have just left it alone?


----------



## Poshie

Morning girlies :)

How are we all doing today? 

I'm doing okay but had another one of those financial discussions with DH last night. I worry about how we will manage when I give up work (the mortgage side of things) and that I will have to go back quite quickly. DH's business had a quiet month which isn't good. How much money will we lose on the house, all that sort of thing. I'm trying to save up enough money to cover 6 mths worth of living costs which isn't easy. It just seems unfair that we worked so hard and now we finally want to ttc, there is a recession! :(

I would say your comments are fair enough in the circumstancs Lea. TTC is a personal thing and everyone has their own reasons for not trying or indeed trying. What he said was insensitive. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Poshie - I totally understand hun bcus thats how I feel x 

Lea - your SIL 'knew you were trying' so no doubt told her fiance, so why would he say such a thing for all he knew you could have been trying for months with no joy to me thats a really insensitive thing to say & I can totally understand why it would upset you, sometimes people just dont think before they say things, my BIL doesnt know we're ttc but on numerous occassions he will say 'you dont understand, you dont have kids' which really hurts :cry:

Its feeling very festive here, the snow was muchos grande this morning x 
one thing I am so peed off about though is the fact that our huge new shooping centre in town isnt having a Santa's grotto, a christmas tree or playing xmas songs' because it offends the people that dont celebrate xmas :hissy: but they will celebrate diwalii & other religious things whether we find it offensive or not :hissy: really pisses me off


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - sorry you are feeling upset hun :hugs:

But I very much doubt your BIL meant to upset you, he didn't know you weren't trying any more so you are probably being a little over sensitive in my opinion :hugs:

Men dont understand any of the heartache that women have to go through & he probably just saw it as a bit of 'friendly competition' between your DH & him to see who could 'win' :dohh:

Did your DH not say anything to him about you not trying? coz if he is leading people to believe you are still trying then maybe he isn't totally opposed to the idea? (just a thought) xx


----------



## Poshie

Anyway, thanks Reedy, you understand where I'm coming from. It is a worry isn't it. All I want is to not have to worry, I think we deserve it. Saving up money to cover living costs will be a big help (just in case, should the worst happen). I'm sure it will work out but that doesn't stop me worrying!

Oh I hate political correctness with a passion. This is England with a majority Christian faith, we celebrate Christmas, get over it people! Seriously does my head in. We are tolerant but not of our indigenous religion and customs it seems.

Ahh lucky you having snow ! No snow down here - just very cold. We don't often get snow.


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Oh I hate political correctness with a passion. *This is England with a majority Christian faith, we celebrate Christmas*, get over it people! Seriously does my head in. We are tolerant but not of our indigenous religion and customs it seems.
> 
> Ahh lucky you having snow ! No snow down here - just very cold. We don't often get snow.

I'm not so sure anymore x 

I was watching hollyoaks last night & that is a young white lad in it being racist & it got me thinking that whenever tv shows do a racist storyline its always white people that are being racist x it gives us a bad name & we're not all like that & I know other races arent that innocent x I believe religion is the route of the worlds problems


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Oh I hate political correctness with a passion. *This is England with a majority Christian faith, we celebrate Christmas*, get over it people! Seriously does my head in. We are tolerant but not of our indigenous religion and customs it seems.
> 
> Ahh lucky you having snow ! No snow down here - just very cold. We don't often get snow.
> 
> I'm not so sure anymore x
> 
> I was watching hollyoaks last night & that is a young white lad in it being racist & it got me thinking that whenever tv shows do a racist storyline its always white people that are being racist x it gives us a bad name & we're not all like that & I know other races arent that innocent x I believe religion is the route of the worlds problemsClick to expand...

Agreed Reedy. It does seem to be weighted against certain people these days. It's a sad state of affairs isn't it.

Anyway, moving on.......I should start my opk testing as of tomorrow. I wonder if we'll be going for it this cycle.....!


----------



## Reedy

Good luck with your OPKs Poshie x 
Have you thoght anymore about ttc this cycle or leaving it till january?? 
Hows your sister doing? x


----------



## Poshie

Well that's the million dollar question Reedy - still don't know whether to start this weekend or wait til next cycle (early Jan). My sister is doing okay thanks - she's nervous of course about it sticking (previous mc) but otherwise she's fine. I so so hope this is it I really do. That's another reason I was thinking of waiting til Jan. Oh I don't know!


----------



## Reedy

I can understand your reasons for considering waiting but whats the difference between now & next month x 
I'm sure your sister will be delighted if you were pg together x 

Really hope this is a sticky bean for you sister hun x sending her tons & tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## Poshie

That's sweet of you, thanks hun.

You are right about it only being another month and yes it would be pretty cool to both be pg at the same time (fx). The other slightly trivial thing is for some unknown reason, I always fancied a September baby, so if I did try this month and got lucky (yeah right!) it would be a 30 Aug EDD - maybe it would be late though eh;) We'll see what happens......need to have another chat with DH.

I've waited for this moment for 3 months, now it's here, I'm thinking of putting it back another month! Weird aren't I....;)


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> That's sweet of you, thanks hun.
> 
> You are right about it only being another month and yes it would be pretty cool to both be pg at the same time (fx). The other slightly trivial thing is for some unknown reason, I always fancied a September baby, so if I did try this month and got lucky it would be a 30 Aug EDD - maybe it would be late though eh;) We'll see what happens......need to have another chat with DH.
> 
> I've waited for this moment for 3 months, now it's here, I'm thinking of putting it back another month! Weird aren't I....;)

In a word yes :rofl: I'm just kidding its a scary thing x I'm a september baby :happydance: so would be great if I fell pg this month too x


----------



## Poshie

As soon as we've decided for sure Reedy, I will let you know I promise. 

Depending on exact cycle length of course, I would be due to test around 21 December.


----------



## NickyT75

:cry: I am feeling so low right now girls :cry: (details in my journal) can I have some hugs please? x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: What's everyone been up to? I've been quite busy the past 5 days, but now it's back to work :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 

Did you have a good thanksgiving? x 
hate coming back to work when you have had a few days off x 

Nicky - going to read your journal now x :hug::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanksgiving was GREAT! Thanks! Yes, it totally sucks coming back to work after having a few days off. :dohh: But usually by Noon I'm back in the swing of things.


----------



## Reedy

Chris - at least you havent got to long to wait till you finish for xmas x what date do you finish? x we dont finsih till the 23rd & come back on the 5th january x


----------



## Poshie

Hi Chris - glad to hear you had a great Thanksgiving! :)

I'm fortunate to have some holiday left so my last day is 19th December and don't go back til 5 January. Can't wait!

I've read your journal Nicky - sorry to hear you didn't get what you hoped from the doc. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - at least you havent got to long to wait till you finish for xmas x what date do you finish? x we dont finsih till the 23rd & come back on the 5th january x

We only have Xmas day off. I took the day after as a personal day, but we only get Dec. 25th, then back to work, off on the 1st and that's it. You're so lucky you get all those days off! :shock: OMG! I would LOVE that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poshie

That's not alot of holiday you have there over Xmas Chris. Having said that, I suppose you do get Thanksgiving time off, so could be worse ;)

Did anyone see that 'Animals in the Womb' on Channel 4 on Sunday - this week was about Dogs.


----------



## Reedy

I would hate only have xmas day & new years day off


----------



## Chris77

I actually have a bit of work to do. :comp: :comp: So that's good hopefully my day will go by quickly!!

DH is making salmon for dinner! :happydance: And since I'm still mad at him I'm going to make him do the :dishes: too! :rofl:

Today, I am OFFICIALLY starting my diet. I have carrots and celery for a snack after my microwaveable lunch from Healthy Choice, and I've already started the no snacking thing after dinner and hopefully I should be able to start exercising in January. (when the basement is complete) My TTC journal is also going to be my Weight Loss Journal. But I am not going to be weighing myself, so I'll just have to go by the way my clothes fit. I will NOT allow my moods to be determined by the numbers on a scale, nor do I want to get obsessed with it all again. Anorexia was a horrible and difficult hole to climb out of! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I would hate only have xmas day & new years day off

Yeah it blows monkey dick.


----------



## Poshie

Good for you Chris and best of luck with that (the weight loss) :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Posh, I need all the luck i can get. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris - good luck with the weight loss I know how hard it can be x


----------



## LeaArr

Morning ladies,

Thanks for your encouraging thoughts. I finally got a text from my SIL saying that she is sorry that we had to put it off, and that there is no "right" time to have a baby. She also said that FBIL loves me muchly and I can talk to him about anything and that he is sorry that his comments were hurtful. I felt much better after that. I told her that I knew that there is no right time, but convincing Nick of that was a trick, so I would rather not cause unneeded turmoil in my marriage. She then replied with "Maybe you can come to a compromise. Resentment can be hard a relationship. Do you want to go for coffee and talk about it?" This annoyed me. She is confusing me being sad about not being able to try right now with me being resentful? Maybe I wasn't clear enough with her as it was over text. I told her that I am not resentful, I am sad. I also said that forcing him into a lifechanging thing that he appears to not be ready for would be more harmful to our relationship then me being moody for a little while. 

Anyway. 

Chris - I'm glad to hear that you had a lovely break. Good luck with the diet. I am trying to loose 10lbs before Christmas so the 10lbs I gain back won't seem so bad :rofl: I actually want to be able to not worry about my weight over the holidays. 

The political correctness of Christmas really gets to me too. ugh. Move on. I don't remember people complaining so much even a few years ago about Christmas trees and the like in public buildings. Why now?


----------



## Reedy

Lea - Glad your FBIL apologised x Your SIL probably doesnt know what to say hun x and you can never really understand what context text is x


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

I know what you mean about Christmas. It's become so political lately and it really shouldn't be. :dohh: Church and State are separate......


----------



## Poshie

Hi Lea. I agree with Reedy, that communicating effectively over text isn't always easy as you can't convey sentiment very well. Are you going to meet up with her?

So you have it too about Christmas and 'offending' other people then? Annoying and completely unnecessary isn't it.


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> Are you going to meet up with her?

I am honestly not planning on it. I don't feel too comfortable talking with her about most stuff. I want to be, but she makes it hard cause she over analyses everything. I will see her at Christmas.


----------



## Poshie

Fair enough Lea - up to you of course hun. If you don't meet up with her will it make Xmas harder do you think or no?


----------



## LeaArr

It won't make any difference. :)


----------



## Poshie

OK, that's good (didn't want you to have a tense Xmas, that's all) :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> OK, that's good (didn't want you to have a tense Xmas, that's all) :hugs:

We aren't planning on much. We are having dinner at our place on Christmas eve, then we are hiding til new year :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.

:rofl: No prob, we have it alot here too in the US. It's so pathetic, who gets offended by a Christmas tree, etc. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.
> 
> :rofl: No prob, we have it alot here too in the US. It's so pathetic, who gets offended by a Christmas tree, etc. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes it is. In fact it's really rather depressing isn't it. Reedy and I were discussing this subject earlier this morning actually.


----------



## Chris77

I mean REALLY!!! There is no need for it. Next thing it'll be our nation's flag that offends people and that won't be proudly displayed anymore either!!


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> I mean REALLY!!! There is no need for it. Next thing it'll be our nation's flag that offends people and that won't be proudly displayed anymore either!!

Exactly. It's getting beyond a joke these days I tell you. Probably not the place to get on my soap box so I won't but HONESTLY!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.
> 
> :rofl: No prob, we have it alot here too in the US. It's so pathetic, who gets offended by a Christmas tree, etc. :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh, I was talking about a Progressive Coalition for the opposing political parties in Canada :) I should have explained :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.
> 
> :rofl: No prob, we have it alot here too in the US. It's so pathetic, who gets offended by a Christmas tree, etc. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I was talking about a Progressive Coalition for the opposing political parties in Canada :) I should have explained :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Well!


----------



## LeaArr

I am kinda sad. I'm not going to be putting up a Christmas tree in my house this year. I haven't been able to put up a proper tree for the past couple of years cause the apartment was just too small for a tree. I was excited this year cause we finally have room, but I can't do it. 

Sam returned home last night from Strathmore. She was talking about her bf's family putting up thier tree, and she started crying. I asked her if she was ok, and she said that it just reminded her of what she was going to be missing this year. That was when I made the decision not to put my tree up. I understand I won't be able to take away the pain of her loosing her dad, but I don't want to cause more.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.
> 
> :rofl: No prob, we have it alot here too in the US. It's so pathetic, who gets offended by a Christmas tree, etc. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I was talking about a Progressive Coalition for the opposing political parties in Canada :) I should have explained :rofl:Click to expand...

:dohh: :dohh: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I am kinda sad. I'm not going to be putting up a Christmas tree in my house this year. I haven't been able to put up a proper tree for the past couple of years cause the apartment was just too small for a tree. I was excited this year cause we finally have room, but I can't do it.
> 
> Sam returned home last night from Strathmore. She was talking about her bf's family putting up thier tree, and she started crying. I asked her if she was ok, and she said that it just reminded her of what she was going to be missing this year. That was when I made the decision not to put my tree up. I understand I won't be able to take away the pain of her loosing her dad, but I don't want to cause more.

Aww! That was very thoughtful of you Lea. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Poshie said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - If you find me hiding under your bed, don't be surprised. Political shenanigans happening here in Canada.
> 
> :rofl: No prob, we have it alot here too in the US. It's so pathetic, who gets offended by a Christmas tree, etc. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I was talking about a Progressive Coalition for the opposing political parties in Canada :) I should have explained :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Well!Click to expand...

Well! Indeed :rofl: I am getting tired of my "friends" jumping on their soapboxes and insulting the Prime Minister, and me for voting for him. I'm done!! 

and indeed, I am done. No more politics.


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: Well it's been fun girls :) 

Time for me to leave the building. 

Catch you same place tomorrow no doubt. Have a good evening now

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

have a good evening.


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie x 

Lea - its very thoughtful of you x 

Right I'm off home too x I'll speak to you all 2moro x hope you all have a good night x x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye ladies :wave:

Just you and me again Lea. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm so glad you are back Chris :hugs:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris :wave: glad to see you back...it's been quiet without you!!!! 

well done for the pma re weight loss too....i need to get some pma back as i put on this week (only 1/2 pound, thought to be honest i could probably put on 3lb just be looking at a tub of Ben & Jerry's!) :rofl:

just been to post on Daisy and Nicky's journals....feeling sad for them today.....:cry:


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch. :D

Hiya Buffy :hi:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris.....

am off home now, will catch up tomorrow though.......

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Ok catch up tomorrow! :wave:

Poor Doc!! :cry: I feel so bad for her! :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Yah, me too. That is brutal. Poor girl! I really hopes she gets her sticky bean soon. She deserves it.


----------



## Chris77

Oh me too!! All these stories make me very worried to even get a :bfp:!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think I would feel guilty if I got one. I want one, but I want you guys to get sticky beans more than I want my own :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

I feel the same way. I've decided I'm just going to be very relaxed about the whole thing, there isn't anything I can do to make it happen any quicker. I guess it'll happen on its own time. I keep thinking that every month I don't get a :bfp: that's 1 month closer to GETTING a :bfp: and a month longer I'll be on maternity leave! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

If I were going by my ticker, I would be 5 or 6 DPO?


----------



## Chris77

6 dpo


----------



## Chris77

I was so mad at DH last night - didn't speak to him for the whole night. All week he's been telling me he's going to call Nextel on Saturday....he didn't on Saturday but said on Monday after the bank he will. Well....Monday rolls around and I gently reminded him to call Nextel and he said, "Oh, I can't call Nextel now I didn't go to the bank." (Mind you we were at the bank earlier in the day but not the bank that our checking acct was in, and then we went food shopping...had I known we still needed to get to the other bank we would have done that first but nooooooooooo he didn't say a fucking thing) So I was beyond PISSED!!!!! He said, "Well, do you want me to go the bank now?" By this time it was already 3:30 and the banks were closed. :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: I KNOW he didn't call Nextel today or get to the bank so I'm friggin angry with him right now! How are we supposed to make a :baby: when I bash DH's head into a wall?!!?!?! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I would be pissed to. Nick does stuff like that all the time. 

In all fairness though, you don't need his head. Bash his head in the wall, leave it there, and use the man bits you need for the baby makin' :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I would be pissed to. Nick does stuff like that all the time.
> 
> In all fairness though, you don't need his head. Bash his head in the wall, leave it there, and use the man bits you need for the baby makin' :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

And then this morning he says to me, "I can't believe you wasted the whole day being mad at me." :dohh: Jackass!! If he didn't go to the bank today I'll be spending another evening mad at him!! I swear to God why do I want a :baby: when I have my husband!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I swear all men are brain damaged!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ok, I'm done with my men rant! :rofl:

So much for my carrot and celery sticks for a snack. Oh I ate them alright along with some caramel popcorn and a couple of pretzels. :dohh: :dohh: Yeah, this diet shit isn't going to work - I need to sew my lips shut. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

meh, tis the season to be fat and jolly :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> meh, tis the season to be fat and jolly :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x 

hope everyone is well x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Reedy :wave: x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky how you feeling today sweets? x


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy...:hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry I havent been here much. Ive missed you all!! :hug:

Gosh isnt it sad atm, :cry: I wish we all could be happy.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## buffycat

hi Chris......


----------



## Sambatiki

hello chris!! 

Buffy how is you LO???


----------



## Chris77

Buffy how are you feeling?


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris Buffy & Samba x 

I agree Kerry - it seemed we had all that good news which was promptly followed by bad news :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Well I have some good news!! Got my S santa today!!! Someone is going to be a very happy lady!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: That's great Samba! :yipee: I have my SS - still haven't shipped it yet though. :dohh: It's Pete's fault....he made me quite the procrastinator! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Thought id pop over here for a bit
how is everyone?

Buffy how are things with you and bump? x


----------



## LeaArr

I panicked about international shipping times and it turns out that I could have waited to ship mine. She has already had her parcel for a little while. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I havent even bought my SS yet x going to Meadowhall on the 13th so will pick something up then & send it out on the monday x


----------



## LeaArr

I took my BBT this morning, and my tempurature finally went up. I think because of last week, being sick, then Sam's dad, my ov may have been late. Nick may not be too happy to know that it has increased our chances this month :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - :muaha: thats a shame (not) x


----------



## LeaArr

:muaha: indeed


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I panicked about international shipping times and it turns out that I could have waited to ship mine. She has already had her parcel for a little while. :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hey, how long does it take to ship something from the US to England? Anyone know?


----------



## Chris77

Has anyone heard from Destiny??


----------



## Reedy

No havent heard from Destiny in ages or babyblues for that Matter x 
Wheres Poshie today? x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hey, how long does it take to ship something from the US to England? Anyone know?

It took about 2 weeks for my gift to get across the pond. That was also before the official Christmas season.


----------



## LeaArr

Maybe it was only a week and a half, i'm not sure. She got it a lot sooner than I thought she would to be honest.


----------



## Chris77

Sent destiny a PM.


----------



## NickyT75

babyblues has moved to 1st tri


----------



## Chris77

I sent Owo a PM too, she hasn't posted in 2 months! I'm really worried!


----------



## NickyT75

I was just thinking about Owo too

Both me & Kerry have left her messages but she hasn't responded so I really hope she's ok x


----------



## Chris77

I have such a horrible headache. I know it's from my contacts but I forgot to bring my glasses with me, so now I have to suffer! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

BOO-YAH!!

Whenever my company pays claims out for stuff, we keep the items that we paid out for. If they are still in good condition, they will do sealed bid auctions for their staff. There was a 50" LCD rear projection TV up for bid that only has superficial scratches and whatnot so I put in a bid. I originally put in a bid for $150, then Nick told me to change it to $251. I got the email today that I had WON WON WON the TV :headspin: and not only that, but my lower bid was still the highest, so they gave it to me for $157.50. ($150 + applicable taxes)


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: That's fantastic Lea!! :wohoo: Congratulations!


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Fantastic news!!!! 

Im sending my SS tonight!!! Im so excited!!

I hope Owo is OK too.


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And they are expecting me to work today?? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry that was fantastic news to Lea, not that we have girls MIA!! 

The following errors occurred with your submission 
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds. 

That is soooo annoying I mean 1 sec FFS!! :rofl:

Nicky - I hope we can cheer you up here!! :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I sent Owo a PM too, she hasn't posted in 2 months! I'm really worried!

Has it really been that long? Wow, I really hope she is ok.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah Nicky, my bosses are gone and I'm practically the only one in the office today....soooooo for the next 5.5 hours I am here to amuse you. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I sent you a bunch of stuff on FB......so check your shit. :winkwink:


----------



## LeaArr

I will check it tomorrow. I have to go pick up my new TV and then sit in awe of it's lovelyness tonight :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris - I got the gift under my xmas tree on FB thank you x :rofl:

Fantastic news about the tv Lea x :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I will check it tomorrow. I have to go pick up my new TV and then sit in awe of it's lovelyness tonight :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - I got the gift under my xmas tree on FB thank you x :rofl:
> 
> Fantastic news about the tv Lea x :happydance:

You're welcome! :D At least SOMEONE appreciates the shit I send them! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I havent checked my FB in days maybe weeks :blush: even!! 

OMG Im so excited the postie has just collected our post!!! :yipee: I love sending gifts!! 
I apologise to the person in advance for the wrapping!!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I havent checked my FB in days maybe weeks :blush: even!!
> 
> OMG Im so excited the postie has just collected our post!!! :yipee: I love sending gifts!!
> I apologise to the person in advance for the wrapping!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Weeks huh?? :shock: Well then I apologize for all the requests I sent you. :blush: It may take you weeks just to get through them all. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

sorry, this place have been making me work !

physically, i'm feeling fine, though have sore [email protected]@bs.....so the fact that i have no other symptoms is really freaking me out......on top of that i have the expected paranoia after my mc, plus am extra paranoid because of lola and Daisy......

i'm now 7 weeks and i really wish i felt pregnant........as much as i hate being sick....i would love to have morning sickness right now........


----------



## Chris77

Aww Buffy, I wouldn't worry, I'm sure the morning sickness will kick in soon enough! Until then, consider yourself blessed to still be feeling well and enjoy the eating while you can!


----------



## buffycat

guess i'm just worried that LO has gone.....

trying to relax is hellish....


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - I think I can understand were you are coming from esp as us BAW girls have had bad times. But I think this is the calm before the storm! The MS will arrive soon I bet!! 

BTW I was planning to pop on tonight..... but I might be busy with FB now instead!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Chris - I got the gift under my xmas tree on FB thank you x :rofl:
> 
> Fantastic news about the tv Lea x :happydance:
> 
> You're welcome! :D At least SOMEONE appreciates the shit I send them! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

I appreciate it, but tonight the videogames are calling me :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> guess i'm just worried that LO has gone.....
> 
> trying to relax is hellish....

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Buffy - I think I can understand were you are coming from esp as us BAW girls have had bad times. But I think this is the calm before the storm! The MS will arrive soon I bet!!
> 
> BTW I was planning to pop on tonight..... but I might be busy with FB now instead!! :rofl:

:rofl:@ FB


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> guess i'm just worried that LO has gone.....
> 
> trying to relax is hellish....

I'm sure! I'm sure I'll be exactly the same way! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Buffy - I think I can understand were you are coming from esp as us BAW girls have had bad times. But I think this is the calm before the storm! The MS will arrive soon I bet!!
> 
> BTW I was planning to pop on tonight..... but I might be busy with FB now instead!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:@ FBClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~is playing Downhill Snowboard on FB:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - LO is lovely and snuggled.... please try not to worry xx


----------



## Chris77

Gosh, I can only imagine what a nervous wreck I'm gonna be! :dohh: Daily Therapy with Chris. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Chris - I got the gift under my xmas tree on FB thank you x :rofl:
> 
> Fantastic news about the tv Lea x :happydance:
> 
> You're welcome! :D At least SOMEONE appreciates the shit I send them! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate it, but tonight the videogames are calling me :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I know what you mean. As soon as I get home I'm on Pogo THE WHOLE NIGHT!!


----------



## buffycat

thanks Kerry.....your words mean a lot....

i'm just wishing the weeks away now........and as much as i love Chrimbo....i think i woud like to skip it this year, what with the waiting and my granddad being so poorly.....

sigh.....


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry about your grandfather Buffy. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Buffy - try not to worry hun x but I understand that it must be hard x :hugs: bean is lovely all snug & warm x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Buffy - try not to worry hun x but I understand that it must be hard x :hugs: bean is lovely all snug & warm x

Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## buffycat

and also getting fed lots of chocolate at the moment! i'm stressing hence i am eating too much junk food! 

any wight gain could well be caused by either thing at the moment! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> and also getting fed lots of chocolate at the moment! i'm stressing hence i am eating too much junk food!
> 
> any wight gain could well be caused by either thing at the moment! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

buffycat said:


> and also getting fed lots of chocolate at the moment! i'm stressing hence i am eating too much junk food!
> 
> any wight gain could well be caused by either thing at the moment! :rofl:

Yes, the bean wants chocolate, Give the bean chocolate and it will grow nice and strong.


----------



## buffycat

this is sooo funny!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/77936-waxing-long-but-hilarious.html


----------



## NickyT75

Tis true Buffy 

Beanies are well known for being chocaholics :D it makes them grow big & strong :bodyb: x


----------



## buffycat

how you doing nicky.......?


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. Sorry not been around today as I work away most Wednesdays.

Seems to be a bit of bad news floating around the place today, with Daisy and Nicky. Sorry girls :hugs:

Any good news I've missed today?


PS. Just read that waxing thread and it's bloody hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah im ok thanks Buffy :hugs:

Im just chilling out on the couch while DH is making dinner :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

think we're just feeling subdued tbh......

so where do you get to work away on a wed....anywhere exciting?


----------



## buffycat

Nicky....sounds like you have got a good thing there! hubby making dinner! my hubby is pretty good like that too, bless him...

hope you're feeling a bit more positive today.......:hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Buffy :) Nah, only Harrow I'm afraid - nothing to write home about!

Back in the office tomorrow though so I'll catch up with you guys again then. Off now to eat tea and other such domestic pleasures.

Take care :D


----------



## buffycat

speak to you tomorrow Poshie....off home now too.......:wave:


----------



## Chris77

Back from lunch. 

Bye Buffy :wave:

Nicky, what is DH making you??


----------



## NatalieW

I just wanted to give everyone a a huge one of these! :hug:

And plenty of :dust: :dust:
xx


----------



## Chris77

Awww thanks Nat!! :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## NatalieW

Fat!! Lol, no I'm good! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Chris77

Nah, I'm sure you're beautiful! You have to take a picture of your bump!!!! :D

I'm doing well thanks.


----------



## NatalieW

I will do, just looks like i've just put on weight... I can really see bump when I lie down... I will get one at the weekend!!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> I will do, just looks like i've just put on weight... I can really see bump when I lie down... I will get one at the weekend!!!

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Im having chicken tikka masala yum yum! it smells lush :D


----------



## NatalieW

Hi Nicky!!!

How you doing?

your dinner sounds good. We're having a wed treat, its our evening during the week together. I'm having pizza, sloppe gissepe (can't spell) and garlic bread. Followed by hagen daas belgium choc ice cream


----------



## Chris77

Sounds yummy Nicky and Nat!


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmm yours sound lovely too Nat!


----------



## NatalieW

oooh I just had a lovely dinner! Righto ladies I'm off for Nat and Sam night!!!

:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good one.


----------



## Chris77

Enjoy your Nat and Sam night!! :D


----------



## Chris77

Lea, you and me again. I hate this time difference. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, I know. Being stuck with just me must be brutal for you :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

OMG!!! :rofl: Lea, I soooooooooooooooooooooo did NOT mean it like that at all!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, I'm so sorry if you thought that!!! I LOVE talking with you!!!! I just meant it's a shame we can't all stay here and chat for longer.


----------



## Chris77

Dammit, I alienate more friends this way! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:D


----------



## Chris77

Lea, we're really close to being able to text each other now! Really close...... :rofl: :rofl: DH actually called Nextel last night!! :shock: Naturally, the phone I want the HTC Pro is out of stock (because he waited so darn long) but they should get a shipment in today and he was told by them to call today....he hasn't yet. :dohh: He's been too busy. :dohh: But at least I'm a LITTLE closer to getting that new phone and texting priviliges! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Text spam, text spam, text spam....bwahahahahaha!!


----------



## Reedy

Yay for getting that little bit closer to texting Chris x
DH is on nights so i'm here on my lonesome :cry:

had carbonara for dinner was ok x 

What have you guys got for dinner tonight?


----------



## Chris77

<~~thinks Lea has lost her marbles. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Yay for getting that little bit closer to texting Chris x
> DH is on nights so i'm here on my lonesome :cry:
> 
> had carbonara for dinner was ok x
> 
> What have you guys got for dinner tonight?

Not sure, DH is going out with friends so I'll be on my lonesome tonight as well. No idea what's for dinner.....


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> <~~thinks Lea has lost her marbles. :rofl:

Thinks? And is that a recent discovery? :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Texting is how I communicate with EVERYONE! :rofl: I get confused when my phone rings. First of all, it interrupts my texting :rofl: and secondly, that thing is not for talking!! It's for writing out little notes to people.

What are you doing?
What colour is that?
I like shiny things!
Where are you?
I like the colour blue

Etc etc. I bet you are so excited to get "Lea Texts" now hey Chris?


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Yay for getting that little bit closer to texting Chris x
> DH is on nights so i'm here on my lonesome :cry:
> 
> had carbonara for dinner was ok x
> 
> What have you guys got for dinner tonight?

Whatever my new TV tells me to eat :rofl: j/k. I have no idea. I think I will just pick something up on the way home.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Texting is how I communicate with EVERYONE! :rofl: I get confused when my phone rings. First of all, it interrupts my texting :rofl: and secondly, that thing is not for talking!! It's for writing out little notes to people.
> 
> What are you doing?
> What colour is that?
> I like shiny things!
> Where are you?
> I like the colour blue
> 
> Etc etc. I bet you are so excited to get "Lea Texts" now hey Chris?

I'm VERY excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Yay for getting that little bit closer to texting Chris x
> DH is on nights so i'm here on my lonesome :cry:
> 
> had carbonara for dinner was ok x
> 
> What have you guys got for dinner tonight?
> 
> Whatever my new TV tells me to eat :rofl: j/k. I have no idea. I think I will just pick something up on the way home.Click to expand...

:rofl: I was thinking that too.....hmmm...chinese, kfc, or mcdonald's?? Oh shit that's right I'm SUPPOSED to be dieting!!!! Hahahaha yeah right!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think I'm going to go for Subway. Still simple, but less guilt about blowing it. I have been eating Turtles chocolates all afternoon :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Hmm, I should change my ticker....https://i421.photobucket.com/albums/pp296/LeaArr_album/Spam.jpg


----------



## Chris77

Nah, we're not spamming. :D

Have no idea what to eat for dinner...maybe I'll make myself an egg white omelet with turkey bacon......... I've been eating so much eggs lately I'm going to turn into a chicken! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alright ladies, I'm getting ready to leave work. FINALLY!!! I shall think of what to eat for dinner on the hour long drive home. :rofl: Hopefully, I'll come up with something by then! :D


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good one Chris. Maybe I will actually get some work done now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I got my first issue of "Fit Pregnancy" after ordering it in August. I wonder if it's a sign?? :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Morning girlies - anyone there?

I was out all day yesterday for work so didn't get a chance to post til much later. 

How are we doing? 

TTC discussion last night with DH. He is going to London to see his mates and brother on Saturday (suspected Ov time) so he reminded me he won&#8217;t be around on Saturday night but will be back on Sunday. He went on to say &#8216;is hangover sperm okay?!&#8217; LOL ! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Poshie & Nicky 

Poshie - :rofl: @ DH's hangover sperm


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: speaking of sperm...

Guess who 'got some' last night? :blush: (details in my journal) x


----------



## Reedy

I read your journo Nicky :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

I feel Sooooooooooooooooo much brighter today :D x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> I feel Sooooooooooooooooo much brighter today :D x

I imagine your skipping around work :happydance:with the biggest grin on your face ever x GO SEAN :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Good morning Nicky and Reedy

Ooooo I will have to read up on that - haven't had a chance yet. Sounds like someone got their oats last night then! Excellent news :D

I'll pop in on your journal too of course Reedy ;)

:happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, hope you are all well, sorry not been around this week been so busy at work!

Well, my due date has been and gone (Tuesday), TBH I wasn't as upset as I thought I would be, I did have a :cry: at the weekend but the actual day passed without any tears

Just off to catch up on the journals.


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tracy. Tuesday must have been a difficult time hun, I'm sorry :hugs:
I wasn't around yesterday, so I'm doing some catch up myself.


----------



## buffycat

morning......


----------



## Poshie

Hi buffster, how are you today?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Buffy and Poshie
How are you Buffy?


----------



## Poshie

Going back to my DH's comment about 'hangover sperm'..........I wonder if it is actually okay?!


----------



## golcarlilly

what do you mean - he had a hangover or sperm were hanging around for a few days?


----------



## buffycat

happier than yesterday as i feel crappy today...even felt sick his morning when i got up too! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Tracy - see my earlier post (today) for explanation :D


----------



## Poshie

Oooo sick is good! How far gone are you hun, do you know?


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie, I am sure it will be fine! 

Buffy - great news on the sickness front!! That was one thing about my pregnancy and m/c - I never had sickness and was sick as a dog with DD so that made me wonder if all was not well, hope you carry on feeling/being sick LOL!!


----------



## golcarlilly

BTW girls I have got my SS pressie sorted and will be posting in a couple of days!


----------



## Reedy

Tracy - :hugs: tuesday must have been hard for you x 

Buffy - :happydance: for morning sickness x

Poshie - I think you'll be ok x


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning reedy! and thanks x


----------



## golcarlilly

So has everyone finished their Christmas shopping? I am delighted to say I have!! well, I just need a couple of choclately things for DD and DH but then I am done! going to get my tree on Saturday, we are having a real one for a change, I can't wait!


----------



## Reedy

Nearly finished the crimbo shopping, just a few more bits to get when we go meadowhall on the 13th x 
we're putting our tree up tomorrow afternoon cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

No, I haven&#8217;t finished my xmas shopping I&#8217;m afraid to say. Made a good start on 2 November, but haven&#8217;t got around to finishing it yet. I don&#8217;t think I can face town on a Saturday so I will likely use my two days off to venture in. Monday 22 or Tues 23 &#8211; I know it will still be busy, but hopefully not as busy as a Saturday! Still haven&#8217;t made my list of things to buy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Also, I was thinking. Just say we did get our bfp around 21 Dec Reedy (I know very unlikely in my case but I like to cover all eventualities)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;well what would you say at Christmas as to why you can&#8217;t drink? That was one of the reasons I was considering waiting til January, so I can drink normally and not have to explain. We aren&#8217;t planning to tell anyone til 3 months after (apart from my sis).

We had a real tree last year as we were entertaining. Going to get a fake one for this year.


----------



## NickyT75

I havent even started my xmas shopping :dohh:

Im skint at the moment tho & am getting made redundant soon so Im afraid I'll be a bit 'bah humbug' this year

Its a shame but I've got to get my priorities right havent I? x


----------



## golcarlilly

We always put on christmas tunes and drink sherry and eat chocs while we put up our tree - roll on Saturday!!

I have done most of my shopping online this year, from the comfort of my sofa armed with a glass of vino:happydance:

poshie I thought you were still WTT?


----------



## buffycat

antibiotics is always a good excuse for not drinking....say you've got the tail-end of a throat infection........


----------



## Poshie

Tracy - I was ttc starting Dec, so this week &#8211; that was always the original plan. However, since my sis got her bfp and taking into account xmas, I was considering waiting til January (after sis&#8217;s scan). However, I am now thinking a month isn&#8217;t going to make much difference (plus it&#8217;s very unlikely I&#8217;ll fall first time anyway) and Reedy needs a cycle buddy! But now I&#8217;m thinking after xmas would be easier &#8211; I&#8217;m a nightmare, keep changing my mind!


----------



## golcarlilly

NickyT75 said:


> I havent even started my xmas shopping :dohh:
> 
> Im skint at the moment tho & am getting made redundant soon so Im afraid I'll be a bit 'bah humbug' this year
> 
> Its a shame but I've got to get my priorities right havent I? x

Awww:hugs: hun, when is it likely to be? my firm are still on short time and it looks bleak for the next few months:hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie said:


> Tracy - I was ttc starting Dec, so this week  that was always the original plan. However, since my sis got her bfp and taking into account xmas, I was considering waiting til January (after siss scan). However, I am now thinking a month isnt going to make much difference (plus its very unlikely Ill fall first time anyway) and Reedy needs a cycle buddy! But now Im thinking after xmas would be easier  Im a nightmare, keep changing my mind!

I know the feeling! my mind changes with the wind! I am WTT in Feb now, OH and I have booked a summer holiday to Samos in Greece (courtesy of his mum and dad for xmas!) and we have decided that we def want to go even if I am pg so if we wait till then, even if I do get my :bfp: straight away I will only be 5 months and still able to go. How is your sis BTW?


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy Meadow Hell are you mad????


----------



## Poshie

It's not fair is it girls? I mean we could do without the added pressure of recession on top of ttc. The economic trouble has really come at a crap time (typical). 

Main thing I look forward to at Christmas time, is spending time with the family rather than presents. I'm sure everyone will understand :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Also, I was thinking. Just say we did get our bfp around 21 Dec Reedy (*I know very unlikely in my case but I like to cover all eventualities*)well what would you say at Christmas as to why you cant drink?

Thats easy for me because I dont really drink anyway :blush: so if I said no to a drink no one would think anything of it x 

and How many times do I have to tell you about PMA woman!!!!!! *shakes head*


----------



## Poshie

Hey Tracy, well funnily enough, we have a holiday to squeeze in too! In fact only last night I was telling DH I was concerned about going anywhere where jabs are needed. We decided we won't go anywhere where this is the case. So there is a chance (albeit very slim) that I could be pg / definitly ttc when we go (end Jan/early Feb). So it would be very early pg if at all.


----------



## Poshie

Reedy - I know, I know but I find it sooo hard! I guess it's quite hard as I know you girls have been trying for some time and I'm a newbie, all keen and naive! So I try to tone down my enthusiasm - perhaps I shouldn't!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy Meadow Hell are you mad????

ooppps :rofl: thats what you get for trying to type fast :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

How come you don't drink Reedy? wish I could say the same :blush: I love wine !!!

I agree about the family thing - Christmas is far too commercialised these days and everyone has forgotten the real meaning !


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Reedy Meadow Hell are you mad????
> 
> ooppps :rofl: thats what you get for trying to type fast :dohh:Click to expand...

That is what we call it!!
:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - Hun I know its hard to have PMA but you may or may not (whenever you make your mind up lol) be ttc this month & everytime you talk about getting pg its always followed by 'I doubt it' or 'its very unlikely' who knows whats going to happen I certainly didnt think I would still be ttc 4 months down the line :cry: It could happen first time for you & we will all be soooo happy for you hun so I want all your sentences ending with the following 'I AM GETTING A BFP WHENEVER IT MAY BE :happydance:
:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

So come on girls, what would you do if you were me? TTC Dec or Jan? Taking into account - Sister's scan 5 Jan; holiday end Jan/early Feb; Christmas drinking - 2 works parties and family.


----------



## Poshie

Reedy, that's very sweet of you thanks hun :hugs: 

I promise I will make an effort from now on (no excuses)! :D


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> Reedy Meadow Hell are you mad????
> 
> ooppps :rofl: thats what you get for trying to type fast :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> That is what we call it!!
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I thought I had mispelt it 
I love Meadowhall its better than our city centre anyway x


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> How come you don't drink Reedy?

I hate the taste :blush: I cant stand wine its vile it all tastes the same to me x same as beer does x 
If I do drink i have barcardi & coke or gin & tonic but its only when i go on a night out (which isnt very often) I normally drink OJ or water x


----------



## golcarlilly

I like Trafford Centre more and it is quicker to get there from our house - takes about an hour to Meadow Hell and only 25 mins to Trafford!

Poshie, if you want opinions I personally would wait untill after xmas then you can concentrate on that alone without worrying about anything else :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> How come you don't drink Reedy?
> 
> I hate the taste :blush: I cant stand wine its vile it all tastes the same to me x same as beer does x
> If I do drink i have barcardi & coke or gin & tonic but its only when i go on a night out (which isnt very often) I normally drink OJ or water xClick to expand...

Wish I could say the same, I love most types - except beer, only like that on holiday (no idea why!) and it has to have lime in.

My fave drinks are g&t, margaritas and bloody mary's - yum!! 

Much more healthy not to drink though - that is my new years resolution!


----------



## Poshie

PS. My sis is doing okay thanks Tracy. Just nervous that it's a sticky bean this time around.


----------



## golcarlilly

Just reminded me of something that really upset me actually - I went round to a friends house on bonfire night and a friend of hers who I had never met was there and was 38 weeks pregnant - she was drinking cider and smoking like it had gone out of fashion and my friend said she had done almost every day throughout her pregnancy despite warnings from her doc and midwife, and despite the fact that she had had a m/c previously at 12 weeks - my blood was absolutely boiling and I had to really bite my tongue not to say anything!

She has been really lucky and has had a healthy baby girl, I just dread to think what the outcome could have been!!!


----------



## Poshie

Yeah, that sort of story is unfortunately not as uncommon as one would like. I&#8217;m sure Reedy was faced with a similar situation a while back. My best mate smoked during both her pregnancies (not a massive amount but even so) and luckily she&#8217;s got two lovely boys. I feel very differently about it though and that&#8217;s why I gave up smoking in Sept &#8211; difficult though it was and still is tbh. I will give up drinking too when I get my bfp. At the moment though, I enjoy my wine and I will miss it!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Just reminded me of something that really upset me actually - I went round to a friends house on bonfire night and a friend of hers who I had never met was there and was 38 weeks pregnant - she was drinking cider and smoking like it had gone out of fashion and my friend said she had done almost every day throughout her pregnancy despite warnings from her doc and midwife, and despite the fact that she had had a m/c previously at 12 weeks - my blood was absolutely boiling and I had to really bite my tongue not to say anything!
> 
> She has been really lucky and has had a healthy baby girl, I just dread to think what the outcome could have been!!!

I know exactly where your coming from Tracy x It really winds me up there are quite a few people I know that have drank & smoked throughout their pregnancies & generally just couldnt give a toss which makes me wonder why God would make these people parents but not us :hissy:


----------



## golcarlilly

I don't smoke and like I say I am giving up drinking in the new year - if I am going to TTC again I want to give my potential bean every possible chance!


----------



## Poshie

Well we are very good girls and we deserve our bfp's!


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie said:


> Well we are very good girls and we deserve our bfp's!


I agree!!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Well we are very good girls and we deserve our bfp's!
> 
> 
> I agree!!Click to expand...

me too x


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! girls I am soooooooooo embarrassed :blush:

my face is bright red!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Girls I'm really not looking forward to xmas this year :cry: we are going to my sisters for dinner & my BIL's sisters are going for dinner one of them i like, one of them I can tolerate & the other.....well lets put it this way whenever I see her I want to rip her F**king head off *and Breathe* 
she couldnt give a toss about her brother or his family for the other 11 months & 3 weeks of the year but you can guarentee she is going to be acting the 'perfect' sister on xmas day when she wants feeding BITCH!!!!!!
then boxing day night BIL's other sister is coming up from IOW for a week & is staying with my sister which means my sis, BIL & my nieces wont be spending the week at my parents house like they do every year :cry: thing is his sister & her family dont even celebrate xmas so why come over then :hissy: maybe I'm just being selfish but I would rather this xmas went by as quickly as possible x its just not the same when I dont get to spend time with my nieces over xmas, they are my everything & I hate the thought of having to share them with their other aunts who dont normally give a toss :cry:
sorry I'm just moaning x


----------



## NickyT75

I just popped out to the garage to get a sandwich & was sitting there listening to the radio when it suddenly switched itself off... I was like WTF???

Then I realised my battery had gone flat :dohh: so I couldn't get back to work

I was only supposed to be popping out for a few mins so didn't take my phone with me :dohh: so I was sitting there thinking 
"arrrgh! what am I gonna do??!!"

........Just then a pick up truck pulled up alongside me... so with a flash of inspiration I jumped out & said to the bloke :blush: 
"excuse me..... have you got the time to give me a quick jump please?" :blush: :dohh: :rofl:

Can you believe I actually said that??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

God knows what he must've been thinking? :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> OMG! girls I am soooooooooo embarrassed :blush:
> 
> my face is bright red!! :rofl:

What did you do Nicky???
*edited to add - just read the above post


----------



## NickyT75

:dohh: I am a brazen hussy!! :blush: :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: nicky & what did he have to say to that generous offer? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: 

Nicky, so glad you're feeling better today! :yipee: :thumbup:

I think I have the Gout....my foot hurts like hell and my dad and uncle both have it and when I explained the symptoms to them, it's exactly what they get when they have an attack. :dohh: Wonderful! DH said to me, "You have the GOUT????? What are you a middle aged man???" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> Nicky, so glad you're feeling better today! :yipee: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I have the Gout....my foot hurts like hell and my dad and uncle both have it and when I explained the symptoms to them, it's exactly what they get when they have an attack. :dohh: Wonderful! DH said to me, "You have the GOUT????? What are you a middle aged man???" :rofl: :rofl:

Hey Chris x 

What the hell's GOUT???


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> :rofl: nicky & what did he have to say to that generous offer? :rofl:

He just stared at me with a bemused look on his face & a distinct twinkle in his eye :blush: so I quickly pulled out my set of jump leads & we both burst out laughing :rofl:

He had to help me after that didn't he? 

He said "how could I possibly refuse an offer like that?!!" :rofl:

So thanks to my "quick jump" at lunch time I am now sitting here grinning from ear to ear :rofl::rofl::rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> Nicky, so glad you're feeling better today! :yipee: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I have the Gout....my foot hurts like hell and my dad and uncle both have it and when I explained the symptoms to them, it's exactly what they get when they have an attack. :dohh: Wonderful! DH said to me, "You have the GOUT????? What are you a middle aged man???" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Chris x
> 
> What the hell's GOUT???Click to expand...

:rofl:
Gout (metabolic arthritis) is a disease created by a build up of uric acid. In this condition, crystals of monosodium urate or uric acid are deposited on the articular cartilage of joints, tendons and surrounding tissues. These crystals cause inflammation and pain, both severe. If untreated, the crystals form tophi, which can cause significant tissue damage. Gout results from a combination of elevated concentrations of uric acid and overall acidity in the bloodstream

This occurs commonly in men in their toes but can appear in other parts of the body and affects women as well. Low-grade fever may also be present. The patient usually suffers from two sources of pain. The crystals inside the joint cause intense pain whenever the affected area is moved. The inflammation of the tissues around the joint also causes the skin to be swollen, tender and sore if it is even slightly touched. For example, a blanket or even the lightest sheet draping over the affected area could cause extreme pain.

Gout usually attacks the big toe (approximately 75 percent of first attacks); however, it also can affect other joints such as the ankle, heel, instep, knee, wrist, elbow, fingers, and spine


----------



## Chris77

Typically, persons with gout are obese, predisposed to diabetes and hypertension, and at higher risk of heart disease.

Great! I think I fall in the obese category. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> Nicky, so glad you're feeling better today! :yipee: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I have the Gout....my foot hurts like hell and my dad and uncle both have it and when I explained the symptoms to them, it's exactly what they get when they have an attack. :dohh: Wonderful! DH said to me, "You have the GOUT????? What are you a middle aged man???" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Chris x
> 
> What the hell's GOUT???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Gout (metabolic arthritis) is a disease created by a build up of uric acid. In this condition, crystals of monosodium urate or uric acid are deposited on the articular cartilage of joints, tendons and surrounding tissues. These crystals cause inflammation and pain, both severe. If untreated, the crystals form tophi, which can cause significant tissue damage. Gout results from a combination of elevated concentrations of uric acid and overall acidity in the bloodstream
> 
> This occurs commonly in men in their toes but can appear in other parts of the body and affects women as well. Low-grade fever may also be present. The patient usually suffers from two sources of pain. The crystals inside the joint cause intense pain whenever the affected area is moved. The inflammation of the tissues around the joint also causes the skin to be swollen, tender and sore if it is even slightly touched. For example, a blanket or even the lightest sheet draping over the affected area could cause extreme pain.
> 
> Gout usually attacks the big toe (approximately 75 percent of first attacks); however, it also can affect other joints such as the ankle, heel, instep, knee, wrist, elbow, fingers, and spineClick to expand...

Thanks for the explaination chris :rofl: 
Sounds painful how do you get rid of it?? x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> Nicky, so glad you're feeling better today! :yipee: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I have the Gout....my foot hurts like hell and my dad and uncle both have it and when I explained the symptoms to them, it's exactly what they get when they have an attack. :dohh: Wonderful! DH said to me, "You have the GOUT????? What are you a middle aged man???" :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hey Chris x
> 
> What the hell's GOUT???Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> Gout (metabolic arthritis) is a disease created by a build up of uric acid. In this condition, crystals of monosodium urate or uric acid are deposited on the articular cartilage of joints, tendons and surrounding tissues. These crystals cause inflammation and pain, both severe. If untreated, the crystals form tophi, which can cause significant tissue damage. Gout results from a combination of elevated concentrations of uric acid and overall acidity in the bloodstream
> 
> This occurs commonly in men in their toes but can appear in other parts of the body and affects women as well. Low-grade fever may also be present. The patient usually suffers from two sources of pain. The crystals inside the joint cause intense pain whenever the affected area is moved. The inflammation of the tissues around the joint also causes the skin to be swollen, tender and sore if it is even slightly touched. For example, a blanket or even the lightest sheet draping over the affected area could cause extreme pain.
> 
> Gout usually attacks the big toe (approximately 75 percent of first attacks); however, it also can affect other joints such as the ankle, heel, instep, knee, wrist, elbow, fingers, and spineClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the explaination chris :rofl:
> Sounds painful how do you get rid of it?? xClick to expand...

I got that from webmd :rofl: It goes away on it's own but you can treat it with anti-inflammatories and NSAIDS like Aleve. 

Not sure if it is the gout though...haven't been to the doctor and they usually do tests. I just can't imagine what else it could be! :shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris - sorry to hear about your gout, I have heard it can be very painful!
Reedy I totally sympathise re the relatives, I cannot STAND my sis-in-law she just think she knows everything and we are just stupid northern idiots god I HATE her!! thankfully they are spending the whole of Christmas period with her parents in Ireland so I won't have to see her:happydance:

Nicky - that is tooo funny!!!:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy! :hi: We missed you! :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Nicky I know you are desparate for some swimmers, but honestly! :rofl: ;) :rofl:

Ouch sorry to hear you think you have gout Chris - are you going to get that confirmed by a doc?

Reedy - Xmas can be a bit fraught can't it. It seems the majority of people have some family related issue or another which can make things awkward. I personally am looking forward to our first christmas with LO, just the three of us, can't wait! :D


----------



## Chris77

Thankfully my MIL decided to spend Xmas with her mother in Florida. :happydance: This was her year anyway but she was being spiteful because we didn't spend last Xmas with her. My MIL thinks that just b/c she lost her husband that EVERYONE should ALWAYS spend EVERY holiday with her! Um...yeah okay so the rest of us is supposed to forget we have families...please it isn't like she's ever left alone, she's ALWAYS invited places, it's just not what SHE wants!! :growlmad: Pisses me off...

BUT........MIL is leaving for NC tomorrow for 8 months!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

You can't pick your family (unfortunately!!!)


----------



## golcarlilly

Wish it was time to go home I am super bored today! my boss has gone out to visit a customer though so at least I can come on here! It is tipping it down here now - lovely weather for ducks!


----------



## Chris77

I am bored today too! :hissy: 

So I can process a couple of orders I rec'd on my MK website. And of course, play games on FB since they've blocked my pogo! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

ugh Chris, gout and no pogo. Good news is I'm here now :rofl::rofl:

I was trying to read everyones posts, but I read the words and they didn't really absorb. I am really out of it today.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Lea!

Chris, we can't get on FB or follow any links - how poo!!


----------



## golcarlilly

I have got my ss gift now, going to send soon!!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Lea. How's it going today?

What's all this about 'ss gifts' then? Is that Secret Santa?

As for work - I can't be arsed to be honest. Have no choice though - have to pay the bills!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: :wohoo: Now the party can begin! :D

Tracy, no FB! That sux ass!! :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Hi Lea. How's it going today?
> 
> What's all this about 'ss gifts' then? Is that Secret Santa?
> 
> As for work - I can't be arsed to be honest. Have no choice though - have to pay the bills!

Ahh paying bills is over-rated. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea. How's it going today?
> 
> What's all this about 'ss gifts' then? Is that Secret Santa?
> 
> As for work - I can't be arsed to be honest. Have no choice though - have to pay the bills!
> 
> *Ahh paying bills is over-rated.* :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more Chris - I get no pleasure from it at all!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea. How's it going today?
> 
> What's all this about 'ss gifts' then? Is that Secret Santa?
> 
> As for work - I can't be arsed to be honest. Have no choice though - have to pay the bills!
> 
> *Ahh paying bills is over-rated.* :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't agree more Chris - I get no pleasure from it at all!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Well, I went to the medical clinic here at the hospital and it's not Gout! :wohoo: It's arthritis. :dohh: :rofl: She asked if I was wearing new heels lately and I said yes and she said that the new shoes aggravated it and now I have arthritis. :dohh: Don't know which is worse. :rofl: But she gave me 800 mgs of Ibuprofen to take every 4 hours.


----------



## LeaArr

yayay, Drugs.


----------



## LeaArr

Frick. I am so tired of the incompetance of one of my underwriters. I wish I could get rid of him. UGH!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> yayay, Drugs.

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Frick. I am so tired of the incompetance of one of my underwriters. I wish I could get rid of him. UGH!!

That sucks, I'd gladly work with ya.....if I weren't in the US. :rofl: That would be quite a daily commute! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm sure you would be a better underwriter than him. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

So, this underwriter, He has been away sick for the past couple of days, and he is still managing to annoy me and make my job harder. I was talking to another co-worker about it, and she said "I just think of him as having bits of cotton stuck in his head where brain should be. There are a few brain cells in there clinging to the cotton, but it's just bits of cotton for the most part" This made me feel better, and thinking this way certainly helps her through her day as well. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> So, this underwriter, He has been away sick for the past couple of days, and he is still managing to annoy me and make my job harder. I was talking to another co-worker about it, and she said "I just think of him as having bits of cotton stuck in his head where brain should be. There are a few brain cells in there clinging to the cotton, but it's just bits of cotton for the most part" This made me feel better, and thinking this way certainly helps her through her day as well. :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Two women in the office just announced that they're preggers. :cry: I'm very happy for them but why can't it be me yet? :hissy: And what's worse, the one girl is 5 months along and I look more pregnant than her! :dohh: Shit....I need to stay on my diet. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: I know what that's like. 3 weeks of people announcing pregnancies every second day has made me a bit numb, but just think of the excitement when you get your :bfp: in your Christmas stocking :happydance:


----------



## NatalieW

evening ladies


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

If you fancy a laugh go & check out what happened to me earlier (p583) :blush: im still going red when i think about it! :rofl: x


----------



## NatalieW

i had spicy spag bol for tea.... what did you have?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat! :hi:

Nicky, you crack me up! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>


----------



## NatalieW

lol that was so funny!!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

he he i must've sounded like a raving nympho!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

ha ha!


----------



## NickyT75

speaking of xmas BFP's chris... I was originally due to test on 13th Dec but i still haven't Ov'd yet which moves my expected test date to a week later so Im prob gonna be testing around the 20th

*Hmmm....Wonder if i could keep my gob shut for 5 days?* :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>

PMA! You will. And I will get mine on the 19th. Then we can be preg buddies.


----------



## NickyT75

You've got me thinking now Chris!!

Id defo be bursting at the seams but this is gonna be a pretty rubbish xmas with regards to pressies (I am skint) so wrapping a test up for Sean would be the answer to my prayers :happydance:

especially as he thinks we are 'out' this month :D


----------



## Chris77

I've been thinking about getting a new hair style for awhile now and I came across this, (style only, not color keeping me blonde)

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/hair1.jpg

Keep in mind that I have VERY curly hair, so don't know how it'll work. I was going to ask my stylist next week when I go.


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooh we'll all be getting our BFP's in the same week :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>
> 
> PMA! You will. And I will get mine on the 19th. Then we can be preg buddies.Click to expand...

LOVE LOVE LOVE the sound of that! So are you officially TTC now??


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Oooooh we'll all be getting our BFP's in the same week :yipee:

:yipee: and I SHOULD have my new phone by then so we can text each other like crazy over our pg symptoms! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

looks lovely Chris

... but if your hair is naturally curly you'd have to spend ages straightening it every morning x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh we'll all be getting our BFP's in the same week :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: and I SHOULD have my new phone by then so we can text each other like crazy over our pg symptoms! :yipee:Click to expand...

:yipee: that will be AWESOME! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> looks lovely Chris
> 
> ... but if your hair is naturally curly you'd have to spend ages straightening it every morning x

I know! :dohh: So, okay that's out. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>
> 
> PMA! You will. And I will get mine on the 19th. Then we can be preg buddies.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the sound of that! So are you officially TTC now??Click to expand...

No, not officially :rofl: I am kinda "porkpie-ing it" as I call it. Nick and I are using rhythm as b/c. I didn't know exactly when I was going to ov, I thought it was going to be a week sooner than it was. We were going at it pretty steady every two days around my actual ovulation this week. :muaha: He didn't insist on condoms, so I wasn't going to push the idea either. Takes two to tango my friend. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Oooooh we'll all be getting our BFP's in the same week :yipee:
> 
> :yipee: and I SHOULD have my new phone by then so we can text each other like crazy over our pg symptoms! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee: that will be AWESOME! :yipee:Click to expand...

That will be PERFECT!! I am so excited now.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> looks lovely Chris
> 
> ... but if your hair is naturally curly you'd have to spend ages straightening it every morning x
> 
> I know! :dohh: So, okay that's out. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I am just waiting for my hair to be long enough to stuff back in a ponytail :rofl: I can't be bothered with doing it every morning anymore. Especially now that it's cold enough for me to have to wear a touque.


----------



## Chris77

I also want to do something different with my color, still be blonde but do something different...don't know what. :shrug: I'm getting insanely bored with my hair which is why I wear it up all the time now.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>
> 
> PMA! You will. And I will get mine on the 19th. Then we can be preg buddies.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the sound of that! So are you officially TTC now??Click to expand...
> 
> No, not officially :rofl: I am kinda "porkpie-ing it" as I call it. Nick and I are using rhythm as b/c. I didn't know exactly when I was going to ov, I thought it was going to be a week sooner than it was. We were going at it pretty steady every two days around my actual ovulation this week. :muaha: He didn't insist on condoms, so I wasn't going to push the idea either. Takes two to tango my friend. :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: Like Pete and I.....we used the pull-and-pray method for well over a year.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I also want to do something different with my color, still be blonde but do something different...don't know what. :shrug: I'm getting insanely bored with my hair which is why I wear it up all the time now.

I have dark blonde hair, when I had my "pixie" cut, Sam put lighter blonde streaks in, and then red ones. It looked really neat.


----------



## Chris77

Question ladies, since we were using no b/c for a year (except for pull-and-pray aka withdrawal method) and nothing ever happened....oh dear what's my question. :dohh: :rofl: I guess, well, should I be CONCERNED that in a year of withdrawal nothing happened????


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>
> 
> PMA! You will. And I will get mine on the 19th. Then we can be preg buddies.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the sound of that! So are you officially TTC now??Click to expand...
> 
> No, not officially :rofl: I am kinda "porkpie-ing it" as I call it. Nick and I are using rhythm as b/c. I didn't know exactly when I was going to ov, I thought it was going to be a week sooner than it was. We were going at it pretty steady every two days around my actual ovulation this week. :muaha: He didn't insist on condoms, so I wasn't going to push the idea either. Takes two to tango my friend. :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: Like Pete and I.....we used the pull-and-pray method for well over a year.Click to expand...

Same idea without the actual pulling out. He doesn't warn me til 2 seconds before he is going to blow. :rofl:
There was one night I had a couple too many, I was on top, and he told me he was almost there, and I stopped and pondered it for a bit. I had no idea what to do, should I continue? should I get up and let him go on our new bedding?...and then I felt him finish (sorry if TMI) He just started laughing at me.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Question ladies, since we were using no b/c for a year (except for pull-and-pray aka withdrawal method) and nothing ever happened....oh dear what's my question. :dohh: :rofl: I guess, well, should I be CONCERNED that in a year of withdrawal nothing happened????

I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Lea, thanks for the kind words. I'm really hoping to get a Christmas :bfp: either on or slightly before Christmas Day so I can wrap up the test and give it Pete. <sigh>
> 
> PMA! You will. And I will get mine on the 19th. Then we can be preg buddies.Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE the sound of that! So are you officially TTC now??Click to expand...
> 
> No, not officially :rofl: I am kinda "porkpie-ing it" as I call it. Nick and I are using rhythm as b/c. I didn't know exactly when I was going to ov, I thought it was going to be a week sooner than it was. We were going at it pretty steady every two days around my actual ovulation this week. :muaha: He didn't insist on condoms, so I wasn't going to push the idea either. Takes two to tango my friend. :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :rofl: Like Pete and I.....we used the pull-and-pray method for well over a year.Click to expand...
> 
> Same idea without the actual pulling out. He doesn't warn me til 2 seconds before he is going to blow. :rofl:
> There was one night I had a couple too many, I was on top, and he told me he was almost there, and I stopped and pondered it for a bit. I had no idea what to do, should I continue? should I get up and let him go on our new bedding?...and then I felt him finish (sorry if TMI) He just started laughing at me.Click to expand...

:rofl: @ he's going to blow :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I can't concentrate UGH!!


----------



## Chris77

Me neither! And there's only 40 minutes left so I figure, what's the point in getting involved in anything? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x

How is everyone today x 

Looks like all of us BAW girls will be pregnancy buddies :happydance: I test on the 23rd :happydance:

got a very busy day today x I'm at work till 1.30pm then got to go home wake DH up pick my niece up from school bring her to mine put the xmas tree up put the shopping away & then get ready to go to my friends 21st birthday party :happydance:

whats everyone else up to today & over the weekend? x


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girlies :wave:

Im in a good mood again today coz I got my oats last night :smug:

By my calculations I'll be in the 2ww tomorrow :yipee: so im due to test on the 20th - how exciting eh? 

Lots of happy BAW members getting our positive preg tests in the same week :yipee: 

Its gonna be a very merry xmas round here! :happydance: x


----------



## Reedy

Way to go Nicky x 

Fab news about the peak on your monitor too x :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

What lovely PMA we have going on here this morning ladies :)

I'm doing okay - glad it's Friday. STILL not sure about ttc this month! Haven't had a +opk yet but only CD 13 today and last month didn't get one til CD 16.

Working til 4.30pm today then home. Working tomorrow morning which isn't so good as I'm really tired and didn't get enough sleep last night. I'm crap when I don't get enough sleep.

Excellent news on the oats again last night Nicky! DH is excelling himself :D

How's your car going Reedy?


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> How's your car going Reedy?

Car is going beautifully x £15 worth of petrol has lasted me 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

£15 petrol in 2 weeks?? Now that's what I call economical! How far is your commute?


----------



## Poshie

Last night I was thinking, we just as well wait til January..... now this morning I'm thinking well it could just happen this weekend, why not..............Ooo I'm a nightmare aren't I!


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> £15 petrol in 2 weeks?? Now that's what I call economical! How far is your commute?

it doesnt take me long to get work about 10 minutes but I'm always out & about driving x 


you still have till tonight & over the weekend to decide poshie x its entirely up to you sweets x what does you DH think? x


----------



## Poshie

DH is happy to do it whenever (so to speak!) Tbh, we haven't been as 'active' since I came off the pill as we both hate condoms (particularly him). So we are both looking forward to having some natural bd at last! Another reason why it might happen this weekend! Yeah, there's still time to decide. :)


----------



## Reedy

My DH doesnt like condoms either which is why we ended up trying b4 our original date bcus he couldnt be bothered to go & get any :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I must admit, he has been good at giving it a go with condoms (it's been 3 long months now). But we both don't like them so it makes things more awkward in that dept. We were spoilt with 16 years on the pill. Can't wait to start ttc to be honest!

Ooo Reedy, I'm now thinking sod it, let's go for it this weekend!!!! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Laydeees - I am sooooo glad it is Friday!!:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Tracy :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - you'll just have to see how you feel over the weekend hun

maybe if you have a glass of wine you'll think "sod the condoms" & just go with the flow so your'e not trying but not preventing either?

Just leave it in the lap of the gods :D


----------



## golcarlilly

MOrning Nicky !


----------



## Poshie

Morning Tracy :D 

Thank Crunchie eh! How are you doing today? Pretty good spirits going on here today I'm pleased to report :)


----------



## golcarlilly

That is good to hear - I am happy too (mainly cos it's the weekend!!)


----------



## Poshie

Nicky, thanks for your advice. You're right - I think the best plan is to just see how it goes and go with it! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - I agree with Nicky see how you feel when the time comes x 

Morning Tracy x 

IT'S FRIDAY:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmm not very talkative today are we girls? x


----------



## Poshie

Are we not?? I thought I was doing okay, in between work! 

Of course DH is out Saturday so that night's out whatever happens. I haven't really felt excited til now!!

So anybody got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh im excited for you Poshie :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> Are we not?? I thought I was doing okay, in between work!

:hissy: blood god dam work getting in the way of our BAW time :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I know, I know it's just not fair. I could be on here most of the day if I had my way. Unfortunately though my boss wouldn't share my view..............;)

I'm hungry. Going home at lunchtime - will do my opk at about 1.15pm :) I wonder if it will be a + today?!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies. :hi: My boss's are back in the office today. Crap! But don't worry, that won't hinder my BnB time. It will, however, hinder my game playing online. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 

Havent got much planned for the weekend x just chilling out as usual x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hi Chris x
> 
> Havent got much planned for the weekend x just chilling out as usual x

Same here! Decorating the Xmas tree but that's just about it.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: I was reading in 3rd Tri how the ladies' bushes have grown quite a lot since they can't see it to trim it. :rofl: Then I got depressed, b/c I can't see my bush either but I'm not in the late stages of pregnancy. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

*coughs* hello everyone i am back after a bit of a break from the TTC and BAW section :) How is everyone? 

I have missed you all but think the break has done me good, i am now taking maca and waiting to see if that will help us towards that :bfp:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> :rofl: I was reading in 3rd Tri how the ladies' bushes have grown quite a lot since they can't see it to trim it. :rofl: Then I got depressed, b/c I can't see my bush either but I'm not in the late stages of pregnancy. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: Nice one Chris!

That's a good point actually - that must be weird when you can no longer see your feet or your bits! Have to get DH to do it for me I reckon.........;)

PS. Hello there babylove :)

PPS. I may be off and on this afternoon due to work.......


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Leah :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Leah :hi: So glad you're back! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Thanks for the warm welcome girls, its good to be back :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Have you heard Buffys news Lea?


----------



## baby.love

OMG OMG OMG buffycat is having a kitten :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

Yes, it's wonderful news! I'm so excited for her! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## baby.love

I couldnt believe it when Nicky said abouts buffy's news! I am so chuffed for her she really deserves it. 

How have you been Chris?


----------



## Chris77

I've been well thanks Leah.


----------



## baby.love

Right sorry today has been short and sweet for me, but i have loads to do and a boy tugging at my trousers as he wants to play "peppa pig" (tv character) 

If not before i'll catch you all monday :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Leah, have a lovely weekend. :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, click the link below....I "elfed" my husband and it's HYSTERICAL!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/c5xgFlXR727yhYl5STD3


----------



## LeaArr

I'll have to look tomorrow. I can't see it from here, and I am going straight to my office's christmas party after work. Geez I hope I remember, these things are freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Chris77

Have fun at the Christmas party! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I will. I brought my friend "flasky" so I can do some pre-drinking :rofl: The party is at 6 at a hotel a couple blocks from the office. We are off at 4. It would take me an hour to get home, so I figured I would just go straight to the hotel to get ready, and pre-drink. 

The co-worker I share a wall with accidentally broke his Gallileo Thermometer. It smells like fuel in here now. I think I'm gonna puke :sick:


----------



## LeaArr

I also feel a bit dizzy, I am going to have to go outside soon. I am trapped in the corner with no ventilation. this is going to be an interesting day. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh my Lea! Not a good start to your day so far!! :nope:


----------



## LeaArr

He was laughing at me cause I called Nick to see if he knew what was in the thermometer, he doesn't know, exactly. But there are hydrocarbons involved. Going outside for a breath now.


----------



## Chris77

How's that smell Lea??


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: at your DH Chris

My DH showed me this yesterday starring him & 2 workmates - very funny!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> How's that smell Lea??

I had to move desks. My co worker put on a fan, it was blowing the smell straight into my cubicle.


----------



## Chris77

Oh that sucks Lea


----------



## Chris77

God ladies my eye is KILLING me! it's been hurting all day and I have no idea what's causing it. I had to wear my glasses today, which I HATE HATE HATE doing! :hissy: It burns and is really uncomfortable (my eye not the glasses :rofl: )


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, Now I'm sitting right across from a team lead, so I can't sneak on here this afternoon. boourns.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Yeah, Now I'm sitting right across from a team lead, so I can't sneak on here this afternoon. boourns.

OH NO!!! That really sucks!! I would have to put up with the smell. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I had to move back :rofl: the computer at the desk I was at stopped working. :rofl: ugh. A stoned afternoon to follow my stoned morning.

I got an email at lunch from Sam, she said that her supervisor is letting people go early for the Christmas party if they work half of lunch. I talked to my team lead about this and she was pissed. She was told that she wasn't allowed to let people go early, and she did have people ask. 
The supervisor on the 3rd floor is probably going to catch crap for this I think. Everyone in Auto and Property underwriting has to stay, but the assistants downstairs can go early? What kind of crap is that!!

*edit* I'm also pretty annoyed with Sam and CeCe, cause we were supposed to go to the party together, now they are leaving a half hour earlier than me. What is that!! A half hour is going to make SO MUCH DIFFERENCE? UGH!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh that's total crap Lea, I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Oh, and then I text Nick to see if he is going to still meet me here at 4? NONO!! He is going with Justin to the hotel. So I get to go down there by myself!! UGH!!


----------



## LeaArr

I think I am just going to go home. I hope everyone enjoys their fucking party. I'm not in the mood anymore!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea. :hugs: I don't blame you hun. :hugs: :hugs: That's crap Nick isn't meeting you!! :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

I am three blocks away from the hotel. he isn't even considering it. A couple of my co-workers are going to see 4 christmases tonight. I am really really tempted to go with them.


----------



## LeaArr

Is it too early to get drunk? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Nah, not at all, it's past noon. :rofl:

Go see 4 Christmases....I'd go see a movie than go to a party any day. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

YAY It's 4:30 pm - home time! :happydance: 

Lea, enjoy your evening, whatever you decide to do. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

You too.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ladies, click the link below....I "elfed" my husband and it's HYSTERICAL!!!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/c5xgFlXR727yhYl5STD3

Ahahahaah, I finally remembered to go take a look. that's the awesomeness.


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls.

Well it was quite an eventful weekend on the ttc front. I wasn't sure where to post so I posted about it in the cycle buddies thread. I guess I am in my first 2ww! We only did the deed the once so our first attempt wasn't too full on, but that's how we wanted it :) It was soo nice just to be having 'normal' sex again! So we are feeling nice and relaxed. I'm not expecting anything other than af but it is still quite exciting! 

I tell you what I had the most vivid dream last night. We were staying at Gatwick Airport (as you do) and DH opened the curtains and said 'oh shit' and there were Apache helicopters flying past. Some sort of terrorist attack going on and the helicopters had to shoot down another copter! Really felt like I was there and it took me a while to settle down after I got up.

How is everyone else doing today? Any news to report?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Poshie - congrats on being in the 2ww :yipee:

Horrid dream tho hey? I bet you felt really unsettled when you woke up didn't you? :hug: x


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nicky and thanks :)

Yes it really was unnerving and I felt weird when I first got up. 

How are you today? I haven't been over to the journals yet.......


----------



## NickyT75

Im fine thanks :)

Pretty BAW today already :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

I'm having quite a busy morning, hence my lack of desired activity here! It's hot fair is it. :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello ladies!! :wave:

poshie - Congrats on your first 2ww!! :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Samba and thanks for responding in the cycle buddies thread :)

How are you doing? I saw your pic and read that you had a great xmas party!


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Poshie - congrats on the 2ww x good luck sweets x 

Had a lovely weekend, went to a xmas fayre on saturday which was really nice & chilled out sunday at my mum's x DH's football match got cancelled so managed to get some sexytime in :happydance: so fingers crossed if i did ov over the weekend we caught the eggy x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - :yipee: for sexy time....... GREAT SUCCESS!!!! 

poshie - Yes I had a wonderful time.

Also I had a small beautiful parcel on my front door..... hmmmm is it my s/s??? Thanks to who ever got me!! I cant wait to open it!


----------



## Poshie

Morning Reedy, thanks for the good luck wishes. Not expecting anything as we only did the deed the once, but hey, once is all it takes, as they say! Great news to hear you got your fair share of bd in this weekend hun! :happydance:

Samba - ooo how nice to receive a parcel, I love receiving nice parcels!

Guess what? 1 dpo today and no symptoms to report :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

No symptoms yet?? :rofl: im sure there will be some soon :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Kerry - Glad you had such a good time at your xmas party x & yay for your ss pressie arriving x 

Poshie - Are you going to start a journal or are you going to leave it for a while x


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - You HAVE to start a journo!!! And I bet if you drink loads today you'll be peeing more frequently........... ITS A SIGN!!! :rofl:

reedy - Im so excited!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls - well, afternoon now!

Kerry have you posted a pic?


----------



## Reedy

Hi tracey x 

Poshie - Samba is right - everything from now on with be a pregnancy sign :rofl: you'll go bed really late get up early & convince yourself that your tiredness is a symptom :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Yes posted in my journo. Thanks for your lovely comments!


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Hey,you aren't going to believe this.. I was in the parking lot in the hospital and this Lexus SUV runs right into me! He was bringing his wife in to admissions and didn't hear me honking on him when he was backing up and I couldn't back up because there was a car behind me, so he rammed right into me, coming pretty fast too. Ugh.... He asked me if I worked here and where he can find me and gave me his name and license plate and said, look I really have to get her in, I'll come find you, this was all my fault, I ran right into you. So, I have his license plate number incase he doesn't come back, but it sounds like he will....plus I'm watching his car so I can catch him in case he doesn't. I didn't want to call the police because it sounds like he's going to pay for the damages, so I wanted to wait to talk to him first....just hoping he comes back...sounds like he will though...he was shaken up about having to drop his wife in admissions and he was driving a Lexus..lol so maybe he'll pay for it.

God, I am SOOOOOO shaky right now!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls sorry i havent been around much i hope ur all ok? :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris77 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Hey,you aren't going to believe this.. I was in the parking lot in the hospital and this Lexus SUV runs right into me! He was bringing his wife in to admissions and didn't hear me honking on him when he was backing up and I couldn't back up because there was a car behind me, so he rammed right into me, coming pretty fast too. Ugh.... He asked me if I worked here and where he can find me and gave me his name and license plate and said, look I really have to get her in, I'll come find you, this was all my fault, I ran right into you. So, I have his license plate number incase he doesn't come back, but it sounds like he will....plus I'm watching his car so I can catch him in case he doesn't. I didn't want to call the police because it sounds like he's going to pay for the damages, so I wanted to wait to talk to him first....just hoping he comes back...sounds like he will though...he was shaken up about having to drop his wife in admissions and he was driving a Lexus..lol so maybe he'll pay for it.
> 
> God, I am SOOOOOO shaky right now!!!!

Sorry hun that must have been very frightening, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh No Chris! Is your car OK to drive??? Im sure that the bloke will come back. 

:hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Daisy :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Thanks ladies, yes the car is okay to drive, and he did come back but I was with FIL who stopped by to see if everything was okay, so he's going to come back.

I need a whole new bumper :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Daisy how are you? x 

Hey Chris - sorry to hear about your car x are you ok?? x


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm okay. Just very shaken!!


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, just back from lunch. I'm sure my food tasted funny...............lol! It's going to be funny symptom spotting, especially when it turns out bfn! :rofl:

Chris, I don't blame you being shook up. Car accidents are of course horrible things and take the breath right out of you. I hope you are bearing up okay and the guy who did it comes good for you.

Hi Daisy, how are you doing today?

A journal? Hmm not sure, I'll leave it for a bit I think :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - YOU SPOIL SPORT!!!! :rofl: You need to start one soon as your not going to be TTC for very long!!! 

Chris - As long as your OK!!


----------



## Chris77

Ok the guy came back. He's going to pay for it himself out of pocket and if it's over $750, he's going to have his insurance pay for the whole thing so I don't have to report it to my insurance company. Felt bad for him though because his wife is very sick, he was bringing her into admissions. (accident happened right in front of admissions here at the hospital)


----------



## NickyT75

Glad you are ok Chris :hug: x


----------



## Sambatiki

ohhh He's sounds like a lovely bloke, hopefully Karma will work his way and his wife will be ok.


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm getting there slowly girs.


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - :hug: x


----------



## Chris77

All the stress this morning, I think it's making ovulation come early. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

You remember this is all new to me so and since the weekend, I am thinking stuff like "I wonder if/what's going on 'down there?!'" It's a strange feeling isn't it. 

Good news on the car Chris!


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> All the stress this morning, I think it's making ovulation come early. :rofl: :rofl:

Ooo youd better get some bd in then pronto Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh we are! OPK was negative last night though. But I told DH that this week is very crucial and :sex: must be done every night this week. :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - where has your ticker gone young lady???????

we cant see what CD you are on & I don't like it!! :hissy: x


----------



## NickyT75

P.S - Chris I love your new avatar :) x


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> You remember this is all new to me so and since the weekend, I am thinking stuff like "I wonder if/what's going on 'down there?!'" It's a strange feeling isn't it.
> 
> Good news on the car Chris!

Posh, yes it is a strange feeling! I wish we had a mini cam so we could see what's going on - plug the mini cam into the television and sit and watch it with popcorn - cheering on the little :spermy:'s...._no not that way, the other way, the other way!_ How cool would that be to actually watch our lil beans getting fertilized! :D


----------



## LeaArr

Chris, I am so glad you are ok.


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Oh we are! OPK was negative last night though. But I told DH that this week is very crucial and :sex: must be done every night this week. :happydance:

You tell him girl!!


----------



## Reedy

I agree with Nicky, Chris we need to keep track of whats going on with you x we cant obsess otherwise :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> You remember this is all new to me so and since the weekend, I am thinking stuff like "I wonder if/what's going on 'down there?!'" It's a strange feeling isn't it.
> 
> Good news on the car Chris!
> 
> Posh, yes it is a strange feeling! I wish we had a mini cam so we could see what's going on - plug the mini cam into the television and sit and watch it with popcorn - cheering on the little :spermy:'s...._no not that way, the other way, the other way!_ How cool would that be to actually watch our lil beans getting fertilized! :DClick to expand...

LOL, now there's an idea! I'm up for that :happydance:

As I was 'in the mood', I also watched a progamme called 'War in the Womb' which was originally on last week but I watche it on BBC i-player. It was about how mother and fetus constant battle for survival and how it's give and take, really interesting.


----------



## LeaArr

Ohhh, I have made progress. I was talking to Nick about how I would want to decorate the baby's room, and he actually was listening and giving feedback. I am so happy with this new development. :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> I agree with Nicky, Chris we need to keep track of whats going on with you x we cant obsess otherwise :rofl:

Okay, I'm on Cycle Day 13...


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Ohhh, I have made progress. I was talking to Nick about how I would want to decorate the baby's room, and he actually was listening and giving feedback. I am so happy with this new development. :happydance:

:wohoo: That's awesome Lea! :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news Lea! Progress is being made! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Ohhh, I have made progress. I was talking to Nick about how I would want to decorate the baby's room, and he actually was listening and giving feedback. I am so happy with this new development. :happydance:

:yipee: oooh im loving the sound of this!! :yipee: x


----------



## Chris77

Alright you pains in the asses :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl: I put a ticker in my sig.


----------



## Poshie

So did anyone else see that war in the womb programme I mentioned ?

Chris, why was it removed?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Alright you pains in the asses :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl: I put a ticker in my sig.

:rofl::rofl:

I am thinking of taking mine down cause it is very wrong this cycle. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Posh I removed it after last AF and forgot to put it back. Plus my cycle days always vary, so I hate putting one in b/c I'm not sure if I'm having a 28, 30, 31, 34, 35, 38 or 40 day cycle. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Fair enough Chris, I understand. I'm not exactly sure what mine will be but I'm anticipating it to be around 27 days-ish.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, you'll be happy to know that your credit card was approved and I will place your MK order today! :D :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Lea, you'll be happy to know that your credit card was approved and I will place your MK order today! :D :happydance: :rofl:

*phew* :blush: I was really worried about the address thing. :rofl: I guess because everything else was right, they must have let it go. 

I will have to send you my real address now. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Stupid american MK. :rofl:

"This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds."

SPAM


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Lea. Your crack me up!

BTW, I LOVE the colors you chose! VERY pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Alright you pains in the asses :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl: I put a ticker in my sig.

:yipee: thats much better Chris :yipee: x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> :rofl: @ Lea. Your crack me up!
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the colors you chose! VERY pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks!! I suck and matching colours together, so I figured I should let them do it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Posh I removed it after last AF and forgot to put it back. Plus my cycle days always vary, so I hate putting one in b/c I'm not sure if I'm having a 28, 30, 31, 34, 35, 38 or 40 day cycle. :dohh: :rofl:

I will admit it's a pain in the ass changing it every month :rofl:

I only had a 25 day cycle last month & im on CD23 now... but I only just Ov'd :dohh: x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: @ Lea. Your crack me up!
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the colors you chose! VERY pretty! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!! I suck and matching colours together, so I figured I should let them do it :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I hear ya! :rofl: BTW, your EDD of your purchases is 12/16 (my B-day!) so as soon as it comes in, I will ship it to ya! It may be here earlier though, it usually is but not sure with the holidays, they may need the extra days.


----------



## Poshie

So far I have had +opk on different days: 12, 13, 14 and 15!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Posh I removed it after last AF and forgot to put it back. Plus my cycle days always vary, so I hate putting one in b/c I'm not sure if I'm having a 28, 30, 31, 34, 35, 38 or 40 day cycle. :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> I will admit it's a pain in the ass changing it every month :rofl:
> 
> I only had a 25 day cycle last month & im on CD23 now... but I only just Ov'd :dohh: xClick to expand...

Yup, I have months like that too. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> So far I have had +opk on different days: 12, 13, 14 and 15!

That's happened to me too. You're just having a LONG LH surge. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I haven't opk'd for a couple of months. I go by BBT only now, as B/C of course :rofl::rofl:
I am trying the metaphysical way of "TTC" this month. I was meditating yesterday and welcoming a baby into my life. We'll see :)

I can't wait for us all to get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> So far I have had +opk on different days: 12, 13, 14 and 15!
> 
> That's happened to me too. You're just having a LONG LH surge. :dohh:Click to expand...

Sorry, what I meant was I have had a +opk on a different day each month. Once I get one + I don't test any more that month. Those numbers in my last post represent which day it was on the last four months.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I haven't opk'd for a couple of months. I go by BBT only now, as B/C of course :rofl::rofl:
> I am trying the metaphysical way of "TTC" this month. I was meditating yesterday and welcoming a baby into my life. We'll see :)
> 
> I can't wait for us all to get our :bfp: this month!!

Oooohhhh that sounds great Lea! :thumbup: Good luck with that!!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> So far I have had +opk on different days: 12, 13, 14 and 15!
> 
> That's happened to me too. You're just having a LONG LH surge. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was I have had a +opk on a different day each month. Once I get one + I don't test any more that month. Those numbers in my last post represent which day it was on the last four months.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.Click to expand...

Oooooooooooooohhhhh!! :dohh: :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

what an LH Surge??? 
I'm so dumb when it comes to all this TTC stuff


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - FAB news!!!! Im so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Luteal Hormone that is released just before you OV


----------



## Chris77

LH = luteinizing hormone - it's what causes ovulation.


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Samba & Chris x 

Lea - thats fab hun x


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Alright you pains in the asses :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl: I put a ticker in my sig.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am thinking of taking mine down cause it is very wrong this cycle. :rofl:Click to expand...

Well, I didn't take it down, but I got one that is linked with my FF. Go on, I know you wanna look :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I had an eventful weekend. I am just reminded of this as I was thinking about weekend plans. Nick texted my SIL to let her know of a concert in the new year. She texted back "we are in the airport, we are going to san diego, we are getting married on the 14th" This happened while we were at the christmas party, so Lea got drunk!! Good thing I am a happy drunk, not an annoying one :rofl: 
Then my MIL calls me the next day to ask where I had gotten my wedding cake. We talked for a bit. Since my SIL and FBIL are in San Diego right now, my MIL is having to take care of everything for the 14th here. She also had to practically BEG my SIL to be at the "wedding" My SIL was only planning on the JP, a couple of witnesses, and my FBIL's children to be there, even after asking my MIL to get stuff together for her. 
I don't mean to sound cold, but I hope that my SIL doesn't ask us to be there. I don't really want to go. I think I would have a hard time when the JP asks "if anyone knows of any reason why these two should not be married..."


----------



## Sambatiki

Rubbish Lea, sounds like SIL is ungrateful!!


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I think I would have a hard time when the JP asks "if anyone knows of any reason why these two should not be married..."


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Lea - your SIL sounds ungrateful x 

Right off home but I might be back on later tonight x hope you all have a good evening x x x x 

Much love x x x


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Bye Bye Reedy!! Have a good evening!! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Alright you pains in the asses :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl: I put a ticker in my sig.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am thinking of taking mine down cause it is very wrong this cycle. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I didn't take it down, but I got one that is linked with my FF. Go on, I know you wanna look :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:wohoo: at last!! I can stalk your chart :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Reedy :wave: x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I think I would have a hard time when the JP asks "if anyone knows of any reason why these two should not be married..."
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I want to be happy for her, its just really sudden. Their whole relationship has been a whirlwind. She told me at my wedding shower that she was getting divorced, then when I got back from my honeymoon, she asked me if we could meet for lunch and drinks so she could tell me what happened with her ex. That was when I met my FBIL for the first time. I was in shock, and still am.

My MIL asked if SIL was pregnant when she found out they were getting married so soon :rofl: My MIL reassured me that my SIL is, in fact, NOT expecting :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Alright you pains in the asses :winkwink: :rofl: :rofl: I put a ticker in my sig.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am thinking of taking mine down cause it is very wrong this cycle. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I didn't take it down, but I got one that is linked with my FF. Go on, I know you wanna look :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :wohoo: at last!! I can stalk your chart :happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm glad you are pleased :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I should chart but honestly...I keep forgetting and end up going to the bathroom or something like that BEFORE taking my temp. :dohh: TBH, it's just too much for me. The OPK's are bad enough. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I just keep my palm and thermometer by my bed so when the alarm goes off, the thermometer goes in my mouth and I record the temp on my phone. :rofl: I wouldn't be able to do it any other way :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I just keep my palm and thermometer by my bed so when the alarm goes off, the thermometer goes in my mouth and I record the temp on my phone. :rofl: I wouldn't be able to do it any other way :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I've got quite a problem. :dohh: Read the thread I posted in the TTC section. :dohh: Don't know what to do. :shrug:


----------



## lola

Hey Chris did you decide what to do?

Morning everyone, its not even 9am and I am BAW (although working from home in bed!)


----------



## Poshie

Morning lola :)

Working from home in bed? Sounds good to me! I am in the office this morning, out at a meeting about 3pm then I'm off to a xmas quiz night (for work) which should apparently be fun.

You got much on today?


----------



## Reedy

Morning x 

Lola - Lucky you getting to work from home in bed x although i dont think I would get much work done I would still be :sleep::rofl:

Poshie - xmas quiz sounds fun x 
Hows the symptom spotting going??? you gone crazy yet? :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :wave:

Lola - nice to see you chick :friends: x


----------



## NickyT75

im off to find Chris' thread in TTC BRB x


----------



## lola

Morning Poshie, Reedy :hugs:

Yep I work from home sometimes as my office is in Paris so unless I have meetings in the UK or have to be in my office I am a jammy tinker and get to stay at home :happydance:

battling with writing an article today, I am all out of literary genius so keep distracting myself with photoshop fun! :dohh:

you girls busy?


----------



## lola

Morning Nicky! xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning Reedy :)
How are you doing today?

Oh yes, you want to check out my post in cycle buddies, it got Nicky all excited!


----------



## Reedy

lola said:


> Morning Poshie, Reedy :hugs:
> 
> Yep I work from home sometimes as my office is in Paris so unless I have meetings in the UK or have to be in my office I am a jammy tinker and get to stay at home :happydance:
> 
> battling with writing an article today, I am all out of literary genius so keep distracting myself with photoshop fun! :dohh:
> 
> you girls busy?

wow Lola sounds like you ave a very interesting job x what is it that you do? 

Morning Nicky x


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - I'm off to have a look & i'll look for Chris's thread too while I'm there x


----------



## Poshie

Well technically I am busy but I somehow manage to fit in more bnb time than I probalby should. But hey, I'm in the 2ww! Nice and relaxed as it's our first time trying, so no pressure. :D

I wrote all my Christmas cards last night - takes blimmin ages doesn't it?! Haven't got tree or decs up yet - need to buy a tree. Got MIL coming down to stay at the weekend and might do all that then.


----------



## lola

Reedy said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> Morning Poshie, Reedy :hugs:
> 
> Yep I work from home sometimes as my office is in Paris so unless I have meetings in the UK or have to be in my office I am a jammy tinker and get to stay at home :happydance:
> 
> battling with writing an article today, I am all out of literary genius so keep distracting myself with photoshop fun! :dohh:
> 
> you girls busy?
> 
> wow Lola sounds like you ave a very interesting job x what is it that you do?
> 
> Morning Nicky xClick to expand...

i work in marketing :blush: it sounds good and I guess its fairly fun I'm just feeling sooooo lazy today :sleep::rofl:

what do you girls all do?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning LADIE'OS!!! :wave:

Im off to find Chris's post too!!


----------



## lola

Morning Kerry! xxxx

right I am off to do some work, then maybe get dressed at some point! haha.........


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok today - I am off to read Chris' thread too!


----------



## Poshie

Morning Tracy, how's it going? :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Fine thanks, how bout you? I am BAW today, it is so quiet ATM here, wish I could go home and do my giant pile of ironing!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Tracy :hi: - you can go & do my ironing too if you like? :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Lola - I work in engineering ATM but probably not for much longer as the place I work is closing soon :( x


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Lola I've just noticed at the bottom of your post it says Xmas is only 2wks + 1 day away EEEEEEEK!!

I haven't done ANYTHING yet :dohh: ooooops! :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

Lola - I work in construction H&S law - exciting stuff eh?!

Nicky - come on girl, pull your finger out and get with the xmas thang!
Have you got another job lined up if that place closes hun?

PS. Morning Sambina :D


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> OMG! Lola I've just noticed at the bottom of your post it says Xmas is only 2wks + 1 day away EEEEEEEK!!
> 
> I haven't done ANYTHING yet :dohh: ooooops! :rofl: x

havent you done any crimbo shopping yet Nicky? x 
I havent got many more to get & hoping to get it all finished on saturday x 

Morning Tracy & Kerry x

Lola - I'm a receptionist for a printing company x


----------



## Poshie

Bit of advice please girls. How do you change the description bit under your name (as appears on posts). For example, Reedy has &#8216;I&#8217;m going to get a bfp&#8217;. I can&#8217;t work it out (probably because I&#8217;m feeling dense) Thanks :)


----------



## lola

hey Poshie here you go! a piccy to demo.

Go to User CP.

Just click on the change details bit in the left hand pannel (red arrow to it) the type whatever you want in the box with the arrow to it and click save at the bottom of the page!
 



Attached Files:







change status.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies... or should I say afternoon now!

Come'on ladies get that shopping done.... mine was done 3 weeks ago! I dragged DH off shopping, I said I'll be too tired near xmas

Poshie - Edit your Details... there is a box called My family and you fill in in there


----------



## Reedy

Hi Natalie x 
Cant believe your nearly 20 weeks already :happydance: 
How you feeling? x


----------



## NatalieW

HI reedy... feeling huge. Baby is a fidget! expecially after food! Must be like me then! lol.

I can't believe I am nearly 20 weeks either... scan next friday we'll find out if its a boy or girl. But I bet because my DH is so cheeky that baby will have his genes and keeps their legs shut!! 

How you doing Reedy?!


----------



## Poshie

Wow what posh instructions lola, cheers! Thanks too Natalie :)

With a distinct lack of symptoms going on here during the 2ww, how are your symptoms Natalie? ;)


----------



## NatalieW

Poshie, I'm pregnant so my symptom is eating too much!

My symptoms before BFP where veins on boobs, lumps on areolas. Cervix was soft and low, sex was difficult until it lifted, cried lots! oh gosh I can't remember anymore. My temp was high too. oh and when i got back after a football game I have to lie on the floor to stretch all my bits out as I felt cramped. A week before BPB i had huge sharp stabbing pain, must have been implantation


----------



## Poshie

Excellent symptoms there Natalie, thanks for sharing those :)


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> HI reedy... feeling huge. Baby is a fidget! expecially after food! Must be like me then! lol.
> 
> I can't believe I am nearly 20 weeks either... scan next friday we'll find out if its a boy or girl. But I bet because my DH is so cheeky that baby will have his genes and keeps their legs shut!!
> 
> How you doing Reedy?!

Glad baby is keeping you on your toes Nat x 
do we get to see a pic of your scan again?? pretty please :blush:

I'm doing ok still hoping & praying for all of our xmas :bfp:s x


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy... you will get your BPB!! and it will in your stocking on xmas day!!

Of course you get a piccie... I put my 12wk one up here.. i also got the baby's heart beat at 14weeks but I can't put it on here! Got to convert it


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Reedy... you will get your BPB!! and it will in your stocking on xmas day!!
> 
> Of course you get a piccie... I put my 12wk one up here.. i also got the baby's heart beat at 14weeks but I can't put it on here! Got to convert it

Thanks Nat x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> Hey Chris did you decide what to do?
> 
> Morning everyone, its not even 9am and I am BAW (although working from home in bed!)

Nope, haven't decided yet. :dohh: I don't think I'll now until Thursday morning...like 10 minutes before I have to leave for teh appt. :rofl:

Lucky you working from home in bed! I'm with Nicky though, I'd be :sleep: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris x 
How are you? x


----------



## NatalieW

Hey Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: I'm doing well this morning ladies, thanks! :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

right ladies... i'm off to mark more coursework, I'll be back on later when its time for afternoon snack!!! lol


----------



## Chris77

See you later Nat. :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Nat have fun x


----------



## Chris77

I have a Christmas party to go to in Manhattan at Noon. :happydance: We're exchanging Secret Santa's! :happydance: I LOVE presents! :D And what's even better is that by the time I get back to the office, I'll only have a short time left until I go home. :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no :( I missed Nat! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Can't believe she's almost 20wks either :shock:

Do you ladies ever feel like we are being left behind? :cry: in some sort of weird time warp thingy?


----------



## NickyT75

Its a good thing we're all getting our :bfp:'s soon 

there's gonna be a mass exodus from TTC as we descend on 1st tri en masse!! :yipee: x


----------



## Poshie

Just back from lunch. Had a teacake and welsh rarebit, washed down with pink grapefruit juice and folic acid :)

Party sounds good Chris,especially in work's time! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi destiny :wave:

long time no see! how are you hun? x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Can't believe she's almost 20wks either :shock:
> 
> Do you ladies ever feel like we are being left behind? :cry: in some sort of weird time warp thingy?

I do, I do!!! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Its a good thing we're all getting our :bfp:'s soon
> 
> there's gonna be a mass exodus from TTC as we descend on 1st tri en masse!! :yipee: x

Agreed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Destiny?? Where?? :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohhh I see now. :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hola girls i'm sat here at my desk stuffing my face with a mince pie :dance:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Daisy :hi: I've always wondered, what's in a mince pie? Meat??


----------



## Reedy

will you girls check out my latest post in my journal please & twll me what you think x I'm probably overly superstitious (sp) but hey i like to have hope x 

Hi Destiny x x x


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Hiya Daisy :hi: I've always wondered, what's in a mince pie? Meat??

Its fruit, like raisins, orange peel that sort of thing x I take it you dont have them in the US then?? x they are scrummy especially hot with squirty cream x


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Daisy :hi: I've always wondered, what's in a mince pie? Meat??
> 
> Its fruit, like raisins, orange peel that sort of thing x I take it you dont have them in the uS then?? x they are scrummy especially hot with squirty cream xClick to expand...

Ooooh, okay. I THINK we have them. I dunno though. :shrug: Never saw anyone eat one. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy, I'll go check out your journal now.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Who wants one there's 2 left :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mp1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









mp2.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chris77

Ooohh those look yummy! I want one!! :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

The packet says fruity mincemeat with vine fruits, glace cherries, brandy and port :dance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Here u go catch............................


----------



## Chris77

damn I dropped it. :hissy: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

There is sweet mince (as reedy describes) and of course savoury mince which we all know. Mince pies are a Christmas tradition here often eaten with brandy cream too. 

*goes off to read reedy's post....*


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> The packet says fruity mincemeat with vine fruits, glace cherries, brandy and port :dance:

ooooooooooooooohhhh :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

:dohh: :rofl: here comes another, now be carfull this time 'butter fingers' :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

There is no meat in them tho


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: I caught it! :D :rofl: :rofl: Of course I smashed it between my hands while trying to catch it. :dohh: But, it's still salvageable.... :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooh I just heard on the radio we're having a Winter Storm this Friday. :D


----------



## Chris77

I have to go pee.....I'll be right back.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Did u like it :dance:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Ooooh I just heard on the radio we're having a Winter Storm this Friday. :D

thats not fair I want one :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Daisy I loved it!! :D


----------



## Chris77

Hey does anyone wear a size 6.5 shoe?? Size 5 in the UK. I bought these great heels that fit just fine in the store but I guess my feet were swollen because now they're much too big and I don't have the receipt to return it. :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Hey does anyone wear a size 6.5 shoe?? Size 5 in the UK. I bought these great heels that fit just fine in the store but I guess my feet were swollen because now they're much too big and I don't have the receipt to return it. :hissy:

I'm only a 4, bummer x


----------



## Chris77

This is what the shoe looks like:

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/shoes.jpg


----------



## Poshie

I'm a UK size 6 I'm afraid Chris, thanks for the offer though :)


----------



## Chris77

No problem! :D


----------



## Chris77

I don't even know why I bought them TBH. I'm normally a 5.5/6....not a 6 1/2, but they fit so perfectly in the store, I just thought my feet were growing like the rest of my body. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Well ladies, I have to shoot off now and it's unlikely I'll be back on today, what with meetings and quizzes. 

Thanks for the chat and I'll catch up with you tomorrow :D


----------



## Chris77

Bye Poshie :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie have fun at the Quiz x


----------



## LeaArr

Morning,

Today is starting off as the SUCK!! I was standing at the bus stop, which was a bit late (seemed really late cause it's farkin' cold outside), then the bus driver stops well away from the curb, so I lost my foot in a mountain of snow. Then, I get to the back of the bus and smash my head on the mirror above the back door. 
I get to starbucks to get a tea, and I got bumped into by a few people, it wasn't crowded in there. I guess I just had a target on my back or something. One guy enjoyed bumping into me so much that he did it twice!! Ugh.

This day is going to get better, yes?


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, what a crap way to start off the day!!! :hugs: :hugs: It's bound to get better hun!


----------



## Reedy

what a shitty way to start the day Lea hope it gets better sweets :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

It already seems to be getting better. Underwriter meeting so everyone is away from their desks. That's why I am here catching up on journals :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Im a UK size 5.5 Chris

I really struggle to get shoes the right size as the UK don't often do 1/2 sizes :(


----------



## Reedy

LeaArr said:


> It already seems to be getting better. Underwriter meeting so everyone is away from their desks. That's why I am here catching up on journals :rofl:

:happydance: glad its getting better Lea plus you had the good news from reading my journal :blush::happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

I am so freakin' excited now.


----------



## Chris77

Okay ladies I'm leaving for Manhattan now for a Christmas Lunch with my co-workers and Secret Santa! :D Be back in a few hours. :wave:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sounds fun hope u enjoy urself :hugs: i'm going for a sunbed in a minute :dance:


----------



## Reedy

Have Fun Chris x


----------



## NickyT75

well im going to the dentist soon :( - not as exciting as xmas lunch or sunbed im afraid :( x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Boo hiss we hate the dentist :ninja:


----------



## NickyT75

im knackered :sleep:

wonder if its another symptom? :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah I hate the dentist too

luckily its just my 6 month check up tho so shouldn't be too traumatic :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Ive had fun on here today girls :D

im off to the dentist now but i'll be back later if anyone is gonna be around?

Bye for now xx


----------



## LeaArr

buh byes. :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Nicky hope all goes well @ the dentist x


----------



## LeaArr

I was eating my snack, yogurt and an apple, and I almost gagged on my yogurt :happydance: Serious aversion!!


----------



## Reedy

Right my lovelies I'm off home I might pop back on later but if i dont I'll speak to you all 2moro x 

Much love x x x


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> I was eating my snack, yogurt and an apple, and I almost gagged on my yogurt :happydance: Serious aversion!!

Oooooooooh another symptom :happydance: x


----------



## LeaArr

How'd the dentist go?


----------



## NickyT75

Fine thanks :D

didn't need any treatment so just gotta go back in another 6 months :D


----------



## LeaArr

:happydance: yayayayay. I love appointments like that.


----------



## Chris77

I'm back :hi:

I got movie tickets from my Secret Santa at work. :happydance: She also got me a pair of pajama bottoms (which I absolutely love as I wear them all the time) but they're a medium and there's NO way my JLO ass is fitting into a medium. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Still a nice thought though :) Yay for movie tickets!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh absolutely, I appreciate the thought.....maybe after I lose all the weight I've gained I'll be able to fit into them....but that's a loooooooooooong time away. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Spoiler
I don't wanna be at work anymore


----------



## Chris77

Me either! 25 minutes left. I don't even want to cook tonite. I just want to :sex: and :sleep: And if it wasn't for this whole TTC thing, I'd skip the :sex: and go straight to :sleep:. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am just going to go to sleep. I really should go to the gym, but we all know how that works out for me :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Well you're in the 2ww now, so no need for any :sex: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

When are you going to test Lea??


----------



## LeaArr

:shrug: I usually am expecting the :witch: on CD 27, no sign, and I ov'd late. I figured in a week :shrug:


----------



## Chris77

I don't know how you can stand it. I'd be testing already. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: way too soon. I will know when it's time. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Maybe Saturday, 11 DPO seems lucky for some :)


----------



## Chris77

Oooooohh we may be getting over 7 inches of snow on Friday! :happydance: I hope it won't be too bad though so Pete will want to drive in b/c I only have 1 day of vaca time left, which I'm using for the day after Christmas.


----------



## Chris77

I've tested at 7 dpo. :blush: :rofl: 11 dpo sounds like a GREAT day to :test: :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

I've tested at 7DPO too. I just don't feel I have prepared myself to see a :bfn: yet.

*edit - However, I haven't made a post in the BFN thread in a while :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Completely understandable. :bfn:'s are horrendous...even when you're expecting them. :hugs:

Yay, home time, :happydance: Lea, I'll catch you later...hope the rest of your day goes quickly. xx


----------



## LeaArr

Have a good evening. I'm sure the rest of the day will go by like a flash :dance:


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

How are you doing today? I'm concerned I'm coming down with something.....my hubby is proper ill with night sweats, hot and cold and today I'm just feeling not quite right if you know what I mean. I really don't want to be ill. I have an interview for a project with my boss and colleague on Friday and we're having a run-through today. I got back home about 9.40pm last night after the quiz, which was good fun actually.


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

Poshie - sorry to hear your not feeling well hun hope you feel better soon x 
so did you win at the Quiz? x glad you had fun x 

I brought the milk in to the kitchen this morning at work & managed to smash a full pint of milk it was all over the floor under the fridge & down one leg of my trousers :dohh: a few people walked by me & only one person came to help which was lovely of him seeing as everyone else are arses :grr:
so my leg is going to smell like mouldy milk for the rest of the day.....nice :dohh:

Good thing though DH has finished nights till the new year :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

I am full of cold again Grrrrrrrrrrrr! blimmin wet weather! :hissy:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Reedy :)

Milk spillage is never good, especially when it's onto fabric! I remember spilling some in a car (don't ask me how/why) and it stank to high heaven.

Great news on DH finishing nights for a while :)

Reedy, I can't see the pic in your signature for som reason.

Unfortunately we came 7th out of 9th, but apparently that was better than last year! We were the youngest team there and the rest were made up of solicitors and toffs. There was a quiz section on hunting, fishing and shooting for goodness sake! Yeah right.
It was good fun though and we got fed and watered.

My throat is hurty........bad news :(


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls!

God it is freezing today!

Reedy hope your leg doesn't whiff too bad!! Hey how are things at your work, is there still talk of short time? everyone at mine is still on 3 days it is awful!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi poshie :wave:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tracy :)

So that's a concern about work then....what are the long term prospects, do you know/have you been told?


----------



## golcarlilly

No, we really don't have much of a clue what is going on! the company has been going for over 20 years though and has many different sides to it and I don't think the boss will give up without a big fight, we have people in doing a business plan so hopefully that will help, I am just keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Poshie

That is a concern for you. That's good though that you have a fighter for a boss and I'm sure he/she will do their best to keep everything going. :)


----------



## Reedy

Morning Tracy x 

Work is ok at the moment & no more talk of short time which is good although we did have some bad news the other day, one of our big paying customers is going Bust which is bad news for us x 
Our new managers are trying to find ways to cut costs to help the company stay afloat & I think they are doing a really good job other people arent so sure though x 
Hope everything your end works out for the better x 

Poshie - not sure why you cant see the pic


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Tracy :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

I can see your pic fine Reedy x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky x 

Hope your feeling better soon hun x :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thankyou :hugs:

Im hoping its due to my lowered immune defences which are stopping my body from attacking my fertilised eggie thats happily planting itself in my womb as we speak :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

Right girls, I'm off on the train to London now and won't be on again til tonight.

In all reality this month is unlikely for me as we only bd the once. That's fine though, as it wasn't a full on attempt. That will come next month! :D

I can see you pic now Reedy :)

Take care all 

:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Im hoping its due to my lowered immune defences which are stopping my body from attacking my fertilised eggie thats happily planting itself in my womb as we speak :rofl: x

ooooh I like your thinking Nicky :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Poshie x


----------



## NickyT75

Bye Poshie :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmmmm! Im sitting here munching my way through a tin of Roses that a supplier sent us for xmas :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Mmmmmm! Im sitting here munching my way through a tin of Roses that a supplier sent us for xmas :rofl:

ooooh i love Roses much better than Quality Street


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris how are you today?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Im rocking the office :rofl: singing to Mariah Carey's 'all I want for xmas is yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouu' :rofl: 'Baaaaaaaaaaabbbbyyy :rofl: hope no one comes in!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im rocking the office :rofl: singing to Mariah Carey's 'all I want for xmas is yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouu' :rofl: 'Baaaaaaaaaaabbbbyyy :rofl: hope no one comes in!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi: I'm doing well thanks....just really tired today.


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Im rocking the office :rofl: singing to Mariah Carey's 'all I want for xmas is yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouu' :rofl: 'Baaaaaaaaaaabbbbyyy :rofl: hope no one comes in!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

My boss is sitting in the corner rolling his eyes & shaking his head at me :rofl:

but there is nobody else around so Its not deterring me! :rofl:

*sings* Im dreaming of a whiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite christmaaaaaass, just like the ones I used tooooooooo knooooooooooooooooooooooooooow :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Chris x 

:rofl: @ Nicky singing on her own x


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Hi Tracy :hi: I'm doing well thanks....just really tired today.

Ooooooooooh maybe its a symptom?? :happydance: :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: im singing "rocking around the xmas tree" now :rofl: there's no stoppin me!! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tracy :hi: I'm doing well thanks....just really tired today.
> 
> Ooooooooooh maybe its a symptom?? :happydance: :rofl: xClick to expand...

That would have to be some symptom, I haven't even ovulated yet. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

oooooops! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> oooooops! :rofl: x

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~thinks Nicky is a little :drunk: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> <~~~~thinks Nicky is a little :drunk: :rofl:

:rofl: I must admit I do feel a little jolly today! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> <~~~~thinks Nicky is a little :drunk: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I must admit I do feel a little jolly today! :rofl: xClick to expand...

Now THAT could be a symptom!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hiya, Chris congrats just noticed ur a bnb elite member :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

actually this is the happiest mood i've been in for a long long time :D hope it lasts! x


----------



## Chris77

You ladies have to check out my thread in TTC.... :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Hiya, Chris congrats just noticed ur a bnb elite member :wohoo:

Aww, thank you! :hugs: :blush:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> actually this is the happiest mood i've been in for a long long time :D hope it lasts! x

I hope so too Nicky :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> <~~~~thinks Nicky is a little :drunk: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: I must admit I do feel a little jolly today! :rofl: xClick to expand...
> 
> Now THAT could be a symptom!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I never heard of that one before... but that doesn't mean it's not! :rofl:


*is now singing to Last Xmas

once bitten twice shyyyyyyyyyy..... :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

<~~~finding her ear plugs :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> You ladies have to check out my thread in TTC.... :rofl:

Which one? I can't find one :shrug: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies have to check out my thread in TTC.... :rofl:
> 
> Which one? I can't find one :shrug: xClick to expand...

It's titled, "Now I've done it" Have to go down the page a little ways.


----------



## NickyT75

Ahhhhhhhhh! found it Chris :rofl: x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:D


----------



## Chris77

Where is everyone today? :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Taking pictures of there boobies like u :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh of course! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm seeing the fs tonight im scared..........


----------



## LeaArr

I think if I follow your boobie plan, I will take the pics on Nick's phone so he has something nice to look at when I'm not around :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Glad to hear your happy Nicky & if singing is making you happy then sing away hun x 

Daisy Good Luck @ the fs tonight x :hugs:

Chris - :happydance: on being bnb elite


----------



## Chris77

Lea :rofl: @ boobie pics for Nick

Daisy, good luck with the fs tonight.


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris - :happydance: on being bnb elite

Thanks.....I think I talk entirely too much. :blush:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Chris - :happydance: on being bnb elite
> 
> Thanks.....I think I talk entirely too much. :blush:Click to expand...

I wouldnt worry hun, I'm not far off from being a bnb addict & i've only been here since July I think :blush:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

WOW!! I need to catch up. :rofl: I feel so left behind :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey?! When did I pass 2,000 posts...ahahahaha bring on the addict.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ Lea....you're almost there Lea...just 500 more posts....so that's in like another day or two. :rofl:

I'm all done Xmas shopping! :happydance: Now, all I have to do is wait for everything to arrive!! Everything says it will be here no later than Dec. 24th and amazon is REALLY good and usually get things pretty quickly but I'm still freaking. I couldn't do it any earlier b/c the $$ wasn't there and everything I wanted to get for people was online.


----------



## Reedy

Well done on finishing your xmas shopping Chris x 

Lea - 500 posts to go....This calls for...............................................

SUPERSPAM


----------



## Reedy

Well I'm off home to cook Spaghetti bolognes (sp) for me & DH x 

Hope you have a good night speak to you 2moro x x x x 

Much Love x x x


----------



## Chris77

Night Reedy! :wave: Enjoy your evening

DH and I are having cheese ravioli's for dinner. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Well done on finishing your xmas shopping Chris x
> 
> Lea - 500 posts to go....This calls for...............................................
> 
> SUPERSPAM

HECK YES!!

Haev a good evening.


----------



## Chris77

Cut that out Lea. :tease: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

What did I do? I am so confused :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Well, Lea Pete is going to call Sprint tomorrow to order my phone. :happydance: I'm getting the HTC Pro from Sprint. :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

This is the phone I'm getting - HTC Touch Pro
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/PPC6850SP_LPI.gif


----------



## LeaArr

That'll be excellent for texting...I am so wicked excited for you!!


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooooooh nice phone Chris :yipee: x


----------



## Chris77

thanks ladies, I'm super excited.... :yipee: I've waited long enough for this dang phone! :rofl: I'm almost as excited as I'd be if I got a :bfp: .....ALMOST! :rofl:

I can't wait to start texting! :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

It's almost as addicting as BnB :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Pete will be VERRRRRRRRRY sorry that he ever wanted me to have my phone with me at ALL times! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, Mary Kay has shipped your products and are awaiting pickup by UPS. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:dance: I am going to look soooo pretty at Christmas dinner.


----------



## Chris77

You're going to look beautiful!! (Not that you don't already)


----------



## Chris77

<~~~trying to see what the shipping will be to Canada. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

cheaper than shipping to the UK. :winkwink:

edit - I hope :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Yeah, Canada is cheaper than shipping to the UK.


----------



## LeaArr

Almost home time for you!!


----------



## Chris77

OMG, this day is just dragging!! I swear it's been 3:00 for 4 hours. :rofl: Just 30 minutes left. :dohh: I am DRAGGING ass today!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 

I'm feeling very excited today x
Heard on the radio & read in the papers that Robbie wants to rejoin Take That :yipee:
I was a HUGETake That fan in the 90's (Thought I would marry Mark Owen one day) & was gutted when Robbie left & they split up :cry: so was sooooo excited when Take That got back together & they are just as good now as they were back in the day & looking so much Hotter (cant believe Howard is 40) 
Everytime I see them on tv I always hope Robbie will come out & join then & now it might really happen :happydance:

My God I sound like the saddest 25yr old woman in the world :dohh::rofl:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Reedy

Where have my Tickers gone????

Edited to add* Panic over, they are back x


----------



## Poshie

Hey Reedy!

Well I'm at home.........feel like absolute shite as I've caught DH's nasty virus. Went in first thing but just can't function properly so told my boss and he said go home. Trouble is I feel guilty as we have a presentation tomorrow! Might not make that now. Poor DH is self employed and has to go into work today and it happens to be a very busy day. I do feel sorry for him.

I heard about Robbie too just now Reedy - good news for Take That fans then! 

Didn't get back from work til 7pm last night (9.40 the night before) and I guess I'm just run down. 

Anyway, at least I can post on here from the comfort of my sofa

:)


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Reedy :)

TBH id tell Robbie to f**k off! he's a twat!

He wasn't interested coz he thought he was too good to be with the other lads & it seems to me he's just trying to jump on the band wagon now that they are better than ever

I dislike him.... he's a total weirdo! :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

Awww Poshie sorry to hear your not well x make sure you drink plenty of fluids & get lots of rest x 
Hope you feel better soon x And dont feel guilty you cant help being poorly :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Poshie :hugs: x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Morning Reedy :)
> 
> TBH id tell Robbie to f**k off! he's a twat!
> 
> He wasn't interested coz he thought he was too good to be with the other lads & it seems to me he's just trying to jump on the band wagon now that they are better than ever
> 
> I dislike him.... he's a total weirdo! :rofl: x

Morning Nicky x 

I do agree with you totally & I do think he wants to go back bcus he's seen how well they are doing & his career is down the pan x but I cant help but feel that little bit of joy about a reunion even if its just a one off x to be honest i dont think it would work if he went back fully, Take That are far too good for him x It would just be nice to have him come on with them even if its just for 1 song x


----------



## NickyT75

my boss has brought another xmas CD in today :yipee:

he must've enjoyed my singing yesterday :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Reedy :hugs:

Nicky, you should offer to do your own xmas cd for your boss, featuring you as lead singer (seeing as he must have enjoyed yours yesterday)!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: he's starting to wish he hadn't brought it in already :dohh: x


----------



## NickyT75

Im currently working my way through a rather *delightful - by this I mean loud* rendition of Angels by Robbie Williams :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Poshie, sorry you're sick hun. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poshie

Hey Chris, thanks for the good wishes. Being ill sucks doesn't it. I just want to feel normal again!

How are you doing so far today?


----------



## Chris77

Ok ladies, you all know I'm looking for a new hair style, and I came across this, what do you think? The style, not the color
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/short_curly_hair_top.jpg
Now this is me, so you can get an idea
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/peteandchris.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

Thats a lovely pic Chris, you look beautiful x


----------



## NickyT75

I love your dress too! x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I love your dress too! x

Thanks, that was me about 60 pounds ago.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x 

I think that hairstyle would really suit you x 
and I agree with Nicky you look beautiful in that pic x


----------



## Chris77

I don't know, I'm so confused with what to do with my hair. :shrug: All I know is that I can't stand it anymore and it's ALWAYS in a bun.


----------



## NickyT75

I say go for it Chris

It looks pretty & if you're not keen on it - it will grow back :D x


----------



## NickyT75

I know how you feel tho

I always have mine tied back in a pony tail & Im sooooooooo sick of the same style but im scared to go to the hairdresser as she's quite 'scissor happy' :rofl:

I often think about going short & choppy as it is currently long & straight (& boring) x


----------



## NickyT75

Wonder where Lea is today?? x


----------



## Chris77

<~~is on a virtual makeover site to see what hairstyles look good :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Wonder where Lea is today?? x

It's only 7:37 am her time, so she's most likely not at work yet. She'll be along shortly I'm sure!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder where Lea is today?? x
> 
> It's only 7:37 am her time, so she's most likely not at work yet. She'll be along shortly I'm sure!Click to expand...

:dohh: keep forgetting about the time difference :dohh:

Its coz it's been very quiet in here today :( x


----------



## Reedy

Go for it Chris x 
My hair used to me long (I grew it for the wedding) but when I came back I had it all cut off x its now just above my shoulders at the front & sits just at the top of my spine @ the back x


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, it it weren't for the curls....I'd soooo go short...like a nice bob. :D


----------



## LeaArr

Comes dancing in - How is everyone this fine day?

I got the worst chill last night. I was FREEZING. Nick came upstairs and I asked him if he was cold and he looked at me like I was crazy. Then he did the 80 point inspection on my body and he told me that it wasn't that I had a fever or anything, I was actually COLD. He bundled me up and I finally started feeling not cold, not warm, but not cold. It was strange. I crawled into bed at about nine, with the TV on of course, and by the time Nick came to bed I was out. He turned off the TV and I didn't even flinch. Usually I snark at him for doing that :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Yeah, it it weren't for the curls....I'd soooo go short...like a nice bob. :D

I understand the curly hair thing all too well. I don't have really really curly hair, but it's curly enough to not allow me to find a decent hairstyle.


----------



## Chris77

It sucks ass don't it Lea? There are soooo many styles I'd like to do and I could but the only problem is that I'd ALWAYS have to blow dry my hair straight...which I used to do....but....UGH!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi girls, how is everyone today?

I was busy this morning working with a young girl who is here on work experience, she has gone to work with a colleague now


----------



## Chris77

Lea, you'll be very happy to know that your products are now in Poughkeepsie NY (about 25 minutes from me) so I'll have the shipment today! :happydance: I'll organize and pack everything up tonight and ship it out tomorrow afternoon. :D


----------



## LeaArr

HOLY COW. That was FAST! Thanks.


----------



## LeaArr

can y'all send me a PM to let me know who you got for SS? There seems to be some strangeness going on. Thanks :headspin:

Ok. I have this figured out now. No worries. Thanks :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> HOLY COW. That was FAST! Thanks.

No prob! Hopefully, it won't take too long to ship it to Canada, so you'll have it for Xmas!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> HOLY COW. That was FAST! Thanks.
> 
> No prob! Hopefully, it won't take too long to ship it to Canada, so you'll have it for Xmas!!Click to expand...

:headspin:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lea & Tracy :hi: x


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> can y'all send me a PM to let me know who you got for SS? There seems to be some strangeness going on. Thanks :headspin:

hope it all works out!


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Lea & Tracy :hi: x

HEY!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Nicky :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

I am super bored today wish 5 oclock would hurry up - I have dance class tonight and then it is the party on Saturday night, I have made a costume as the one I ordered was far too small on the boobs!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Chris :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG Chris - how many posts are you on now girl!!! Just checked on the members list and you are 9th most posts!!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> OMG Chris - how many posts are you on now girl!!! Just checked on the members list and you are 9th most posts!!!

:shock: :shock: I believe this makes my 10,107th post. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

ARe you still playing mah-jong?


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> ARe you still playing mah-jong?

I haven't in the last week or so, MIL went to North Carolina to her other home. SIL has the game though, so we'll probably start up again after the holidays.


----------



## golcarlilly

BORED BORED BORED BORED BORED BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where is everyone this aft?


----------



## golcarlilly

Other home - can't be bad!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Nope not bad. :rofl:

I don't know where everyone is :shrug: I know Kerry is busy with work...

I'm SO bored too!


----------



## golcarlilly

What are you having for Dinner tonight everyone, I need some inspiration!


----------



## Chris77

No idea :shrug: Maybe Ravioli :D


----------



## Reedy

sorry was off debating whether or not to buy DH a jumper for xmas but realised I cant afford it bcus I have 6 direct debits come out each month :dohh:

We're having potato boats for dinner tonight x mmmm my favourite x 
DH makes them x


----------



## LeaArr

I can't think that far ahead. :rofl: I don't even know what I am having for lunch yet :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Ok, so I just saw my christmas ticker "14 days until Christmas!!" and I thought, wow only two weeks. Then I almost started crying!! What is wrong with me?!


----------



## NickyT75

apparently im having "crispy chicken fillet with pan fried potatoes & leeks" :shock: :rofl:

I am stunned to say the least!!!!!! :rofl:

DH is off work today so I just txted to ask "whats for tea?" (not really being serious) & this was his reply :shock: 

Bless his little cotton socks! :cloud9: Im sooooo lucky x


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Ok, so I just saw my christmas ticker "14 days until Christmas!!" and I thought, wow only two weeks. Then I almost started crying!! What is wrong with me?!

Lea - you sound like one heck of a hormonal pregnant lady lately :happydance: x


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh ooooh oooooh! just looked at your chart Lea :happydance:

your temps are higher than normal too :happydance: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

Don't talk to me about direct debits, my account is full of them! 

What are potato boats?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi chillypink :hi: how are you? x


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Ok, so I just saw my christmas ticker "14 days until Christmas!!" and I thought, wow only two weeks. Then I almost started crying!! What is wrong with me?!

OMG, maybe you're preggers!!! This is looking very very good! :D


----------



## Chris77

I need to start temping. I suppose it's too late now though. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

OOH Nicky - masterchef dinner!! I am jealous!


----------



## NickyT75

its never too late Chris :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~not a masterchef......can't even qualify as a regular chef :nope:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> its never too late Chris :rofl: x

I meant for this cycle though.


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Tracy

I was expecting something more along the lines of frozen pizza! :rofl:

I have seriously misjudged my poor hubby haven't I? :rofl: x


----------



## golcarlilly

You should take him a bunch of flowers home so he can feel like a real house husband :rofl: My OH has joined a gym it is his first night there tonight


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> You should take him a bunch of flowers home so he can feel like a real house husband :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Nicky - your dinner sounds lush x what a lovely hubby you have x 

Lea - crying about xmas being 2 weeks away??? that could mean 1 of 2 things
1) you have just realised you have done no xmas shopping & you've spent all your money :dohh:
2) YOUR PREGNANT :happydance:
I'm going for the latter x 

Tracey - Potato boats are jacket potatoes cut in half then DH scoops out the potato mixes it with butter cheese ham & onion then puts it back in to the potato skins puts cheese on top & puts them under the grill until the cheese has melted x top with baked beans *drools* mmmm cant wait to get home


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Tracey - Potato boats are jacket potatoes cut in half then DH scoops out the potato mixes it with butter cheese ham & onion then puts it back in to the potato puts cheese on top & puts them under the grill until the cheese has melted x top with baked beans *drools* mmmm cant wait to get home

HOLY SHIT!!! :shock: That sounds so yummy, I'm drooling!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> I need to start temping. I suppose it's too late now though. :dohh: :rofl:

The first month I started, I started mid cycle. I understood I wouldn't get anything out of it for the month, but it got me in the habit of taking my temps in the morning.


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Nicky - your dinner sounds lush x what a lovely hubby you have x
> 
> Lea - crying about xmas being 2 weeks away??? that could mean 1 of 2 things
> 1) you have just realised you have done no xmas shopping & you've spent all your money :dohh:
> 2) YOUR PREGNANT :happydance:
> I'm going for the latter x
> 
> Tracey - Potato boats are jacket potatoes cut in half then DH scoops out the potato mixes it with butter cheese ham & onion then puts it back in to the potato skins puts cheese on top & puts them under the grill until the cheese has melted x top with baked beans *drools* mmmm cant wait to get home

Nope, Christmas shopping is almost done. I only have one more place to go. It was strange cause it wasn't happy or sad, it was just a sudden wave of emotion. 

Potato boats sound WONDERFUL! I may have to try that one evening.


----------



## Reedy

Lea & Chris - you have to try them they are sooo yummy & the potato always goes really soft & creamy


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies,

Im so sorry I have neglected you over the past few days. Hopefully all the network is now all up and running. Ive realised that its takes me AAAAges to get around all the journals too esp as we're all spread out between TTC, LTTC and preggers. Hopefully it wont be long before we're all in one place!! I felt a little sad earlier when I realised how far along some of the preggers ladies are now..... Kinda made me realise how long I have actually been trying now..... ESP the girls who had MC's the sametime as me :cry: Oh well I'll get there soon. 

So whats the gossip??


----------



## Chris77

Oopsie...missed by gyno appt. :dohh: :rofl: I really couldn't deal with going today as I was really hoping (and thought) I would be 8 weeks pregnant by this time and would be able to get a scan as well as my annual. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im so sorry I have neglected you over the past few days. Hopefully all the network is now all up and running. Ive realised that its takes me AAAAges to get around all the journals too esp as we're all spread out between TTC, LTTC and preggers. Hopefully it wont be long before we're all in one place!! I felt a little sad earlier when I realised how far along some of the preggers ladies are now..... Kinda made me realise how long I have actually been trying now..... ESP the girls who had MC's the sametime as me :cry: Oh well I'll get there soon.
> 
> So whats the gossip??

:hugs::hugs: We'll get our :bfp:'s hun. :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im so sorry I have neglected you over the past few days. Hopefully all the network is now all up and running. Ive realised that its takes me AAAAges to get around all the journals too esp as we're all spread out between TTC, LTTC and preggers. Hopefully it wont be long before we're all in one place!! I felt a little sad earlier when I realised how far along some of the preggers ladies are now..... Kinda made me realise how long I have actually been trying now..... ESP the girls who had MC's the sametime as me :cry: Oh well I'll get there soon.
> 
> So whats the gossip??

:hug::hugs::hug: we'll get there sweets x & we'll all go together x


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Im so sorry I have neglected you over the past few days. Hopefully all the network is now all up and running. Ive realised that its takes me AAAAges to get around all the journals too esp as we're all spread out between TTC, LTTC and preggers. Hopefully it wont be long before we're all in one place!! I felt a little sad earlier when I realised how far along some of the preggers ladies are now..... Kinda made me realise how long I have actually been trying now..... ESP the girls who had MC's the sametime as me :cry: Oh well I'll get there soon.
> 
> So whats the gossip??
> 
> :hug::hugs::hug: we'll get there sweets x & we'll all go together xClick to expand...

Not only that, you always know where to find us!! :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris!!! It's nearly xmas


----------



## LeaArr

:cry: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

LeaArr... wassup??


----------



## LeaArr

LeaArr said:


> Ok, so I just saw my christmas ticker "14 days until Christmas!!" and I thought, wow only two weeks. Then I almost started crying!! What is wrong with me?!

I was just mocking myself because of this ^ :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

oh lol!!

I excited tooo... but not crying, did that all day tuesday. When are you testing???


----------



## LeaArr

Tuesday. Not a day before :rofl: I have to keep telling myself that :rofl: it's so tempting.


----------



## NatalieW

Step away from the stick.... Step away from the stick


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Nat!! 

How are you??? Noticed only 1 week 1 day until your scan :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Are you going to find out the sex Nat?


----------



## Sambatiki

I reckon its a boy .............. or a girl!! :rofl:

Nat if you had the choice what would you want??? and I dont care as long as its healthy is not a suffient answer! :rofl:

If I had a choice it would be a boy


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~*rolls eyes at Samba* :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm with Samba, I won't lie. I would love to have a little boy. I wouldn't be upset if I had a girl, don't get me wrong, but a boy would just be peachy.


----------



## Chris77

I would love to have a little girl. :cloud9: But honestly, all I want is a :baby: so either sex will do just fine! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

If Im REALLY honest I want Identical twin boys!!! :rofl:

Chris - was reading your CM thread.... I dont ever get EWCM. So I wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Chris77

Awww thanks Samba :hugs:

WELL.............since we're being honest.........I'd love to have twins too :cloud9: :headspin: I've even day dreamed about having TRIPLETS! :shock: :headspin: DH does NOT share my enthusiasm!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: My DF has been dreaming that we get twins, so we give one to our best friends who are also TTC!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl: My DF has been dreaming that we get twins, so we give one to our best friends who are also TTC!! :rofl:

:rofl: DH has said the same thing. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

You have my address, Chris :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> You have my address, Chris :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
You woon't need my donation Lea - I think you're doing just fine on your own!! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Thanks for the PMA!!


----------



## Chris77

You are most welcome! :D


----------



## LeaArr

I am so ready to go home now. Thank cheese this day is almost over!!


----------



## Sambatiki

God Im watching a documentary about the pregnant 'man'.... its well strange


----------



## LeaArr

I believe it. What a surreal story.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> God Im watching a documentary about the pregnant 'man'.... its well strange

TBH, it makes me a little :sick: I hate that they keep calling it a man.....it has a WOMAN'S body parts sans the boobs so it's a WOMAN....NOT a man! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, your make-up and free gift is at my house! :happydance: I'll get it together tonight and ship it out first thing tomorrow morning. :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

:headspin:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> God Im watching a documentary about the pregnant 'man'.... its well strange
> 
> TBH, it makes me a little :sick: I hate that they keep calling it a man.....it has a WOMAN'S body parts sans the boobs so it's a WOMAN....NOT a man! :dohh:Click to expand...

Gender confusion is a very sticky situation for sure.


----------



## Chris77

I don't know why people do that :shrug: Especially her...I've seen pictures of her before her transition and she was a BEAUTIFUL woman!! Don't know why she wanted to destroy that :shrug: But to each his own I guess.


----------



## Chris77

Ok ladies home time for me. :yipee: I'll talk to you guys later tonight if you're online, if not catch you tomorrow!

:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

See ya laterz


----------



## Chris77

Lea, your package is all packed and ready for shipping tomorrow! :yipee: I'm just as excited to send it as you are to receive it. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

yayayayay...


----------



## Reedy

Morning Ladies x 


IT'S FRIDAY :yipee::yipee::yipee:

How are we all today? x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning

I've got that friday feeling :wohoo: x


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Morning
> 
> I've got that friday feeling :wohoo: x

Glad to here it Nicky x 
I do to, :happydance: DH is buying me subway for lunch today 
then we're off to my sisters for dinner tonight x 

what you got planned for the weekend Nicky? x


----------



## Reedy

Where is everyone today???


----------



## NickyT75

Im here :)

was just visiting everyone's journo's x


----------



## NickyT75

We are going to a wedding tomorrow & staying overnight in a hotel so that should be nice :) x


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Feeling better today and posted about it in my journo. Sorry for being such a horse's ass. :dohh: I really hope I didn't offend anyone. 

Nicky, that's awesome about the wedding and staying over night!! I love those kinds of weddings. Have fun!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Ladies

Im here but Im having a mare!!! Loads of my spreadsheets have been corrupted during the switch over :hissy: So looks like once again Im going to be busy!! :cry: 

Chris - Im just popping to your journo now love :hug:

Nicky - Sounds like your going to have a fab weekend!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh no Samba! Sorry about all the work! How rude of your employer!


----------



## Sambatiki

I know its RUBBISH!! Cant be helped and it keeps me out of trouble............ for a while :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Samba - YOU kept out of trouble! Don't believe that's possible. :nope: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~online buying sweaters for my little Annie :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Well I do TRY!!! :rofl:

I have a new journo name now!!


----------



## Chris77

Loving the new room babe :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

wonder where Poshie is today? hope she's ok x


----------



## Chris77

She's probably just busy with work - unlike us. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

hi Kerry & Chris x 

Kerry sorry you really busy at work again x 

we had a meeting at work today & basically I'm not allowed on the internet during work hours only during my 30 minute lunch break :cry: i
If I'm caught on the internet I will be given a written warning 

also the company isnt doing too well, we £60,000 down this month & w were told that if its the same this time next year the company will go bust & we'll all be made redundant :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

OH NO!! Reedy that sucks! 

I can't believe you won't be able to talk to us :cry:

Thats also bad news about your companys profits :( but if they are saying "this time next year" that gives them a whole 12 months to turn things around :hug:

I really hope things start to look up in the economy soon coz theres not a single week goes by when we don't hear bad news about another company going under :cry: xx


----------



## Chris77

Reedy that sucks you won't be able to chat with us! And it really really sucks about your company! I hope things turn around soon so you won't have to be laid off. :hugs: But 12 months is a long time and anything can happen so I'll be keeping my fx for you! :hug:


----------



## Reedy

altho things are tight we have employed a new sales rep who is bringing with him a whole load of clients from his previous job who are worth £310,000 in 
print jobs for us iykwim so hopefully that will all work out x 

Cant believe I wont be BAW anymore :cry: but i will be def on in the evenings to catch up with you all x


----------



## Aveta

Hey girls, I'm back. I was on here a lot a while ago, going through a crazy broody stage. I had to get off this forum and get my mind on something else....except I didn't find anything else that can take my mind of babies! In fact, every day at uni (I'm a student midwife) leaves me desperate. I've had a lot of chats with the hubby but he's not ready, so I'll just have to wait it out! Anyway, I'm back to hang out for a bit :)


----------



## Chris77

Hi Aveta :hi: Welcome back. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Well now - I got my SS today! :rofl: :rofl: I gotta say, this HAS to be the handiwork of none other than Samba!! :rofl: :rofl: I can't wait to start using the sex calendar :happydance: and I particularly love the stress willy. :rofl: :rofl: Now, I must tell you that I was opening up my gifts in the kitchen, my FIL was only a few feet away. :rofl: Soooooooooo........I started unwrapping the Sex Willy and got only part of the way before realizing what it was and I said, "Oh!" :blush: and quickly put it in the bag and quickly went downstairs to our apartment where I proceeded to continue to unwrap and then laughed hysterically (almost wetting myself in the process) at my Stress Relief Stress Willy. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: DH got quite the laugh out of it as well. :rofl:

So SS thank you VERY much for my prezzies!! I absolutely LOVE THEM!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

hahahhaha...awesome.


----------



## Chris77

How's your weekend so far Lea? Sorry I didn't keep texting you - it's .20 for each text so I'm going to call customer service tomorrow to see how much it will be per month to add international texting.


----------



## LeaArr

it's all good. I was just being silly really :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

and the penny drops... I finally realise what BAW stands for!!
:shy: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Drazic<3 said:


> and the penny drops... I finally realise what BAW stands for!!
> :shy: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!! 

Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## Poshie

Feels like ages since I've posted on here. Been ill and have had MIL over the weekend, so not on here as much as usual. 

Feeling better now, not 100% but about 85%. Had to come into work as it's my last week before xmas holiday. 

I'm now 8 dpo and nothing, zilch to report on symtpoms I'm afraid. 

Crap news about Reedy not being able to post anymore during work time, that is really not good :(

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

I was late for work this morning coz I slept in!! (im such a lazy cow :rofl:)

Didn't get here until 9:15 but im sposed to start at 8 :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Nicky, that's terrible behaviour, I mean who doesn't look forward to rising early every morning, and bouncing joyfully to work? Come on girl!


----------



## NickyT75

*hangs head in shame :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - :dohh: :rofl: Did you enjoy your lie-in??? 

Poshie - Lovely to have you back!! Yes its crap that reedy cant be here :cry:
Glad you are feeling better. Im 9dpo (I think) looks like the BAW girls are falling in sync!!! How bizarre???


----------



## Poshie

Yes Samba, I was thinking that the other day. I'm sure we weren't always Ov'ing at the same time!! Thanks for the welcome back :)

I need to catch up on journals and things. It's going to be fairly tricky today as I've got lots to catch up on here at work unfortunately :(

So you ladies got any juicy symptoms?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nope no symptoms from me!! 

It takes me forever to get around the journo's esp as we are so all spread around, lots in TTC cry:) others in LTTC cry:) and LOADS now preggers yipee:)


----------



## Poshie

Yeah I struggle to keep up to be honest! I've been doing okay with Reedy's as I started following that from day one, whereas everyone elses was long since established. 

I have posted this in someone's journal, maybe Reedys, but it looks like there are at least 4 of us in the 2ww. So I thought we could bring it all together here and have dates when people are due to test this cycle. So far I only know :-

19th - Nicky and Poshie
23rd - Reedy

I may have to this wrong, so let me know

:D


----------



## Sambatiki

19th - Nicky and Poshie & ME!!!! (Samba!!)
23rd - Reedy


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooooooh its soooo exciting!!

we are counting down towards being preggers! :yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

NickyT75 said:


> Oooooooooooh its soooo exciting!!
> 
> we are counting down towards being preggers! :yipee:

OMG 4 days left..........


----------



## Poshie

God yes, 4 days!!! Seemed like ages, now its nearly here :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Preggers ladies are moaning about how much weight they have/have not put on....... FFS :sad2::grr:

I dont wanna hear!!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Preggers ladies are moaning about how much weight they have/have not put on....... FFS :sad2::grr:
> 
> I dont wanna hear!!

:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore: :grr:



........Im hyperventilating over here!! OMG!!!! 4 days??? I didn't realise :dohh:

I actually feel :sick: now :dohh: x


----------



## buffycat

i don't know what to say.....


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy whats wrong? :hugs: x


----------



## NickyT75

Please god dont say anything has happened xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! have you lost your baby? :cry:

I assume so from your status & missing tickers? please say im wrong xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey buffy - :hug: Are you ok?? 

Nicky - We'll be fine you daft bugga!! :rofl: ha ha ha we could all dip our hpt's at the same time!!


----------



## Poshie

Buffy hun ??


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Buffy's gone :cry: 

I cant believe this :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ohhh buffy :hug:

I dont know what to say........

<---- Is struggling to stop herself from :cry:


----------



## buffycat

i'm so sorry.....

i was off work on annual leave last week....i didn't think that i would be doubled up in pain....

had a bleed on sunday, nothing on monday (i stayed in bed and cried all day), tuesday i spent in the bathroom......and i had to say goodbye

wednesday, that was heartbreaking......i discovered from more pains and contractions, that i had been pregnant with twins.....

poor OH was in a terrible state too...it was his birthday yesterday


----------



## NickyT75

Me too Kerry :cry:

I just can't believe this has happened to another one of our friends :cry: it's too awful :cry: x


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Buffy :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:cry: I am stunned

I don't know what to say :cry:

My heart is breaking for you :cry: :hug: xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Awwww buffy I am so so so sorry :hug:

I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls I have to dash for a while....

But I'll be back soon

Buffy - Forgot to give a :hug: for DH.


----------



## NickyT75

Think im gonna go offline for a while too :cry:

this is too upsetting :cry:

Im so so sorry Buffy, I really am :hug: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Im back for a couple of mins!

Buffy - Have you been checked out yet?? I hope that youre taking things steady?


----------



## Reedy

(I'm on my lunch break)

Buffy - I cant believe it :cry: I dont know what to say I'm devasted for you & DH 
we're always here for you whenever your ready to talk :hug:x x x


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon everyone x 

Poshie - I'm testing the 24th now x
cant believe we'll be testing around the same time x hope you girls get your :bfp:s on friday & that I'll be following suit on wednesday x

Missing you all x I'm getting withdrawral symptoms x


----------



## Sambatiki

I miss you too reedy! :hug:

Its a sad day here in BAW :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll283/forthewall/animated_candle.gif


----------



## Reedy

Well back to work I go x 
I'll catch up with BAW when i get home from work x 

Much love to you all x x x x 

Buffy - Thinking of you & DH x :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye reedy :kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Buffy, I am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :cry: I am so upset for you and DH. :hugs: I wish I knew what else to say, but please now that I am here for you and you can PM me whenever you need to. :hugs: :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Buffy i'm so so very sorry, i can't beleive this keeps happening to my friends on here aswell, it's so very cruel :hugs: If u want to chat please pm me :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Reedy/bye Reedy x


----------



## buffycat

thanks to all of you......having to tell people is such a hard thing to do....i'm relieved that we didn't tell family...they have enough to deal with, with my granddad still being ill.....

i'm sorry if this has upset any of you too.....:hugs:

i guess i didn't think we would be one of 'those' couples who have more than one mc......my gp was lovely though, really caring......am being referred to a specialist now though


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, it's probably little consolation but at least your gp is referring you to a specialist right away. Do you have an appt yet? This way you can find out what, if anything, is wrong and get it fixed asap. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to ask Buffy

but how far along were you hun :hug: x


----------



## Poshie

Sorry, just got back from lunch.


So so very sorry buffy, I really am hun :hugs: That is too awful :(


----------



## buffycat

appointment should be in the new year.....

gp was really worried as i have been off my arthritis meds for so long (over 2 years now)....she brought up the subject of adoption.....i promptly burst into tears at that point....

and she suggested i take more time off work....certainly didn't want that, else i would end up explaining things to work.....plus i would have ended up staying at home wallowing in self pity too.....


----------



## buffycat

i was only 8 weeks......two weeks less than last time......i guess i understood more this time though


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffy - Im only upset for you sweetie. Im glad that your doc has been so supportive. Are you going for a scan??


----------



## Poshie

Oh buffy hun, I don't know what to say....other than I am truly sorry and we are all thinking of you at this very difficult time.

I don't blame you for not wanting to take time off, else you'll just be alone thinking.....

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Buffy, being at work will keep your mind busy. :hugs: Good luck with your appt in the new year. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

:hug: Buffy, I am so sorry dear!! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

ola!! :sick: cold :sick: still came to work. ugh. want to go back to bed now. SPAM!!


----------



## Chris77

DH is home now, as we speak. He's got the shits and is projectile vomiting. :sick: Poor guy.


----------



## LeaArr

Poor Guy. I almost didn't leave the house today. -27 (feels like -37) Winter is here in Canadianaland.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Poor Guy. I almost didn't leave the house today. -27 (feels like -37) Winter is here in Canadianaland.

:shock: :shock: :cold:


----------



## LeaArr

It's supposed to warm up to -17 by the end of the week though. :yipee: it will feel like summer again :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> It's supposed to warm up to -17 by the end of the week though. :yipee: it will feel like summer again :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

OH my god Lea!!! Im not going to complain about british winters ever again!!!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I have perfected bundling up.


----------



## Chris77

I can't believe those winters! Cold as a witch's tit in a brass bra. :cold:


----------



## LeaArr

I was bugging one of my co-workers cause she was saying it was colder than a witches nose or something. I replied with "no, it's colder than a witches titty" I always have to take it too far :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Just popped on (in secret) to catch up & to say Hi to Lea & Chris x 

I sent my SS this morning :happydance: so the lady in question should recieve it sometime this week hopefully x 

so bored at work because I'm not allowed any interent time I have finished all my work & I still have an hour & a half to go :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy :hi: Know how that goes with finishing all your work and still having tons of time left. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

I dont think work realises that me being on the internet all day is keeping me busy during the day x :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/7Iuc2Bcej3Sj0ofjGNiO

Check this out!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

That is so funny :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Samba I found that site last year. I "elfed" everyone - it's in my profile on FB. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm just waiting for someone to elf me. That was going around the office before they blocked it. ugh!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Samba I found that site last year. I "elfed" everyone - it's in my profile on FB. :rofl:

:rofl: we had an office one, it was so funny. Even the boss liked it!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Oh No!!! I'll do it for you as soon as I get home!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/V6w7k9jxlydDCGcc

Here's ours :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Daisy, we get to finally see what you look like! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

This is ours, me, DH, my brother, his fiance and my dog Annie. :rofl:

https://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/NsXRkHMyjFuC90tM#/owner/NsXRkHMyjFuC90tM


----------



## lola

Blimey, just read about Buffy, can't believe it I'm so sad for her, yet another one of us bites the dust :(


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: I love yours!! 

We need to do one with all us on!! 

Right back laterz ttfn!! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lola :hi: 

See ya later Samba :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> We need to do one with all us on!!

That would be freaking hilarious :rofl:

Right i'm off home will try & pop back on at some point 2moro x 
Hope you all have a good evening x x x x x

Much Love x x x x x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris urs is so funny, i never thought of that should have picked a better pic :dohh:


----------



## maccy

I know I don't often come in here girls, but just heard Buffys news.

I am so very, very sorry hun, I really am. I don't know what to say except that you shouldn't have to go through a miscarriage once, let alone twice. :hug: take it easy hun. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Well girls....looks like I'm out. Also looks like I might have lp issues. Think I might try some Vit B complex. I'm pretty sure witch is here which makes for a very short cycle, ie. 22 days. Not that I thought I was in this month, but it doesn't look good for any month :(


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry to hear that poshie.


----------



## Chris77

Sorry Poshie :hugs: I've heard about Vitamin B helping out with LP's.


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Well girls....looks like I'm out. Also looks like I might have lp issues. Think I might try some Vit B complex. I'm pretty sure witch is here which makes for a very short cycle, ie. 22 days. Not that I thought I was in this month, but it doesn't look good for any month :(

Poshie I'm sorry hun x is the :witch: definitly here???


----------



## Poshie

Well Reedy, I went to the loo tonight and saw blood in my pants (sorry tmi). I can only assume it's af - unlikely to be ib i would have thought. This would meanss lp is 9 days (shortest so far). Just feeling a bit down about it - not because I thought it was my month (far from it) but more about what it holds for the future. I hope though I'm worrying about it needlessly and when I take some vit b complex, it'll extend just slightly and it'll all be okay....


----------



## Chris77

One month of a short LP doesn't necessarily indicate a problem though. Are your LP's always short?? :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

First month off pill it was 14 days, then 12, then 11 then this month 9. Don't know if illness can affect it?

Sorry, just me clutching a straws. Doesn't take much for me to think it's not destined to happen.


----------



## Chris77

Hmmm....I really don't know much about LP's but I would imagine that illness could effect it too, just as it does ovulation. I'm not totally sure how long or short my LP's are b/c I don't temp and don't know for certain when I O'd.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Chris. We shall have to see what happens......I think I'll pick up some vits tomorrow and give that a try.

I'll catch up with you all tomorrow :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie - Im so sorry :hug:


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :)

Well :witch: is mostly definitely here with a vengeance! So unexpected at the time, no warning signs at all. Now she's here she's pretty heavy and crampy (damn her). So, I'm going to look at taking some sort of vit b as it seems to have pretty good results. Fingers crossed eh girls :)


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to hear this Poshie :hug: x


----------



## Sambatiki

FX crossed that the B vits will lengthen you LP for you.

Sorry she's being such a cow bag :hug:


----------



## Poshie

Cheers girls.

How are you this morning?


----------



## NickyT75

Im ok thanks

at least I made it to work on time this morning :rofl: x


----------



## Poshie

Well, I'm pleased to hear it Nicky (makes a change eh)!

Hey our heating isn't working (in the office) it broke down yesterday. No heating or hot water. I was okay earlier, now I'm starting to get cold. I reckon we should be sent home personally.


----------



## NickyT75

Brrrrrrrrrrrrr! you are making me cold just thinking about it! you must be freezing!!

I have 2 heaters next to my desk & I couldn't cope without them


----------



## Reedy

Morning my lovelies x 

sorry about your short LP Poshie hope the Vitamin Bs help x 

I have no work work whatsoever to do today :dohh: I can see it being a long one may just have nap under my desk I'm sure no one would notice :sleep:
(thought I'd sneak on while there is no one around)


----------



## Poshie

Morning Reedy, good to see ya! :)

I'm sat here getting more freezing by the second and annoyed with my stupid af stomach! Going to nip out in a bit to get some vit b tablets ;)


----------



## Reedy

Its bad that they are making you stay at work witout any heating its bloody freezing today x 

I'm so bored x how can they expect me to not go on the internet when i have no work I would be staring at the walls otherwise :dohh:

I did my work yesterday which I can usually make me last at least 3 days :rofl: but bcus I didnt come on the internet all day I was finished it all my 4pm


----------



## Sambatiki

Its lovely to see the rebel reedy!! :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning ladies 


OMFG I HAVE JUST GOT A :bfp:

I have had sore and tender boobs for the last couple of weeks and been feeling sick as a dog for the last few days and my friend at work said yesterday - well maybe you are pg, I said nah I won't be then just decided this morning to do a test (AF was due today) I did it in the loo at work and the two lines came up in about 3 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did have a sort of period last time but no heavy bleeding just spotting!

I am absolutely shitting in my pants (pardon my language!), I am also worried now cos I had my smear and pelvic exam last week - how could she not have been able to tell that I was pg - wouldn't my cervix have been different? also what if having the smear has damaged the baby - is this possible? 


AAAARGH HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Its bad that they are making you stay at work witout any heating its bloody freezing today x
> 
> I'm so bored x how can they expect me to not go on the internet when i have no work I would be staring at the walls otherwise :dohh:
> 
> I did my work yesterday which *I can usually make me last at least 3 days  but bcus I didnt come on the internet all day I was finished it all my 4pm*


Excellent! :rofl: It's amazing how much internet time adds to your working day :D


----------



## Poshie

golcarlilly said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> 
> OMFG I HAVE JUST GOT A :bfp:
> 
> I have had sore and tender boobs for the last couple of weeks and been feeling sick as a dog for the last few days and my friend at work said yesterday - well maybe you are pg, I said nah I won't be then just decided this morning to do a test (AF was due today) I did it in the loo at work and the two lines came up in about 3 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did have a sort of period last time but no heavy bleeding just spotting!
> 
> I am absolutely shitting in my pants (pardon my language!), I am also worried now cos I had my smear and pelvic exam last week - how could she not have been able to tell that I was pg - wouldn't my cervix have been different? also what if having the smear has damaged the baby - is this possible?
> 
> 
> AAAARGH HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*MASSIVE YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CONGRATS TRACY!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

:cry: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance:

Tracy THATS AMAZING NEWS!!!! Im so so so so CHUFFED for you lady!!! 

:hug:


----------



## Reedy

OMG YAY FOR TRACY

I'm nearly in tears I'm so happy for you :happydance:
Why not ring your doctors and speak to them about your concerns hun x 
Let us no how you get on x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

FINALLY!!! 

SOME BAW GOOD NEWS!!!! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! :yipee: congratulations Tracy thats amazing news :yipee: xx


----------



## golcarlilly

If you&#8217;re pregnant

Just read this on a womens health site so looks like will be ok? 

A cervical smear does not interfere with a pregnancy and is a routine part of ante-natal care. If you had a smear a few months before getting pregnant, you will probably not be offered another one, but if it&#8217;s been more than a year, you will be advised to have a smear test.

Girls I am so scared I can't tell you!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks girls, I want to :cry: myself, I just wanna go home and be with my Hubby, I am going bonkers sat here and there are people in reception so can't even ring him to discuss it, he just tried to ring me and I had to say I would ring back it it killing him off too!!:hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

golcarlilly said:


> If youre pregnant
> 
> Just read this on a womens health site so looks like will be ok?
> 
> A cervical smear does not interfere with a pregnancy and is a routine part of ante-natal care. If you had a smear a few months before getting pregnant, you will probably not be offered another one, but if its been more than a year, you will be advised to have a smear test.
> 
> Girls I am so scared I can't tell you!!

:yipee: Great news!! 

Right girlies I think Tracy is starting the xmas :bfp: trend!!! 
Lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## Sambatiki

tracy - cant you email him???? Text???? Nip to the loo for a quick chat???


----------



## NickyT75

Im so glad there is some good news in here at last :happydance:

I've just had some good news too... (not as good as Tracy's) but it has made me happy :)

Details are in journal if anyone is interested xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone? :shrug:

its so quiet in here without Reedy :(


----------



## Reedy

NickyT75 said:


> Where is everyone? :shrug:
> 
> its so quiet in here without Reedy :(

Are you saying I'm the noisey one :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Well I just been out in the even colder outside to get my vit b complex. Went for the boots 'sustained release' one and it cost £6.41. I'll start taking it straight away and apparently you can take it all through your cycle. We'll see what happens :)

One down but there are still 3 in the race for xmas BFP! Go Nicky, Reedy and Samba! :happydance:

What FAB news about Tracy eh :D


----------



## Reedy

I'm helping out in photography so i'm away from my computer x at least I have something to do now x 
although I have just whacked my head on some slabs that were on a shelf I bent down to pick something up & hit my head :cry: I have a lump there now :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Ouchie Reedy - go steady now :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: yes Reedy you are obviously the noisy one around here :rofl: x


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey ladies sorry I had to do some *w*!! However it is a welcome distraction for once!! 

*kisses reedy's poorly better :kiss:*


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kerry x
It bloody hurt I nearly cried but managed to hold it in didnt want to look like a wuss :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Poshi, sorry the :witch: arrived. :hugs:

Kerry, how are you feeling this morning? A little :sleep:? You were up quite late last night.......or early. :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

CONGRATULATIONS TRACY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I am FUBAR'd! I look like shite! BUT when I smiled today my face didnt crack!! :rofl:

How you!! Have you seen the wonderful news!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TRACY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OPPPPS Yes then :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Chris x :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Reedy :hi:

Kerry, I'm sure you don't look like shite! I don't think that's possible. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

It's snowing and sleeting here today. :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Wish we had snow 
All we get is rain, more rain & frost


----------



## Chris77

It's raining too....it rains, then sleets, then snows, then it mixes all 3... We're supposed to get 1-3 inches of this 'slush' :dohh: 

We have our Holiday Tea today at 2:00 - it's from 2-4 pm. It's basically a Christmas Party..... :rofl: and there's NO tea :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> We have our Holiday Tea today at 2:00 - it's from 2-4 pm. It's basically a Christmas Party..... :rofl: and there's NO tea :dohh: :rofl:

Hope you have fun Chris x 
we have got our xmas lunch on thursday x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks...not really alot of fun though as I have to sit at the raffle ticket table and make sure everyone fills out raffles. :dohh: My 2 hours go something like this, _Hi, don't forget to fill out a raffle, hi don't forget to fill out a raffle, hi don't forget to fill out a raffle_ :dohh: :dohh: God, I'm annoying! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

ah that sucks Chris x why not write a sign saying just that & you can hold it up as each person comes in :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: I'll still have to end up saying it...people here are stupid. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I've got two xmas parties this week - DH's Thursday night and my work one Friday night. On top of that we are apparently supposed to be going out for a drink tomorrow night for a friend of my DH! Could be a busy week. At least I can drink though eh ;)


----------



## golcarlilly

HI girls I am back from lunch, did a clear blue conception indicator test and it says I am 3+ weeks pregnant!! that means I conceived 1-2 weeks ago according to the instruction leaflet, that ties in with my ovulation pains on 21st Nov and positive ov test - I feel like I am in a bubble this does NOT feel real!!! OMG I just hope nothing goes wrong I am gonna be a total pain in the arse I just know it!!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Tracy thats fantastic :yipee:

it makes it more real when the magical digi spells it out doesn't it? :D x


----------



## Reedy

Yay for digi tests :happydance:
I'm sure everything will be fine hun x Try not to worry (hard I know) x 
Hope your setting the trend for us BAW girls & our Xmas :bfp:s


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> HI girls I am back from lunch, did a clear blue conception indicator test and it says I am 3+ weeks pregnant!! that means I conceived 1-2 weeks ago according to the instruction leaflet, that ties in with my ovulation pains on 21st Nov and positive ov test - I feel like I am in a bubble this does NOT feel real!!! OMG I just hope nothing goes wrong I am gonna be a total pain in the arse I just know it!!

Aww hun, I am SO SO excited for you! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Reedy said:


> Yay for digi tests :happydance:
> I'm sure everything will be fine hun x Try not to worry (hard I know) x
> Hope your setting the trend for us BAW girls & our Xmas :bfp:s

I hope so too hun, I am keeping everything (including legs now:rofl:) crossed for the rest of you!


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks Chris :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Yay Tracy, you'd better believe it kid! :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Cant believe none of us have said in here....................


HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS X X X


----------



## Poshie

Hey? I missed that then!

*MANY HAPPY RETURNS CHRIS X*


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Cant believe none of us have said in here....................
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS X X X

Awww thanks Reedy! :hugs: :shy: :blush:


----------



## Reedy

No problem Chris x 
Have you had anything nice for your birthday? x


----------



## Chris77

Other than my fertile cervical mucus???? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:dohh: sorry chris :dohh: can't believe I forgot :blush:

Happy Birthday :cake: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Fertile cervical mucus is a great birthday pressie :happydance:

I hope you & Pete will put it to good use tonight :winkwink: x


----------



## Chris77

I got b-day gifts a little early this year....before MIL left for NC I got a Very Bradley bag....on Saturday I got a necklace and earring set from SIL, DH bought me a blue tooth for my new cell phone, and my parents and brother gave me gift certificates to one of my favorite clothing stores, NY&Company. I'll get FIL's prezzie tonite! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Fertile cervical mucous is a great birthday pressie :happydance:
> 
> I hope you & Pete will put it to good use tonight :winkwink: x

Thanks :hugs: Pete went back to work today, still feeling a little weak but I told him if he is well enough for work, he's well enough for :sex: so load up on protein, carbs and gatorade. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

OMG!! Congrats Tracy!! I am SOSOSOSOSOSO Happy for you :headspin::happydance::dance:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris was the first person I texted this morning. Had to send my B-day wishes as soon as I got up (or I would have forgotten) :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris was the first person I texted this morning. Had to send my B-day wishes as soon as I got up (or I would have forgotten) :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Fertile cervical mucous is a great birthday pressie :happydance:
> 
> I hope you & Pete will put it to good use tonight :winkwink: x
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Pete went back to work today, still feeling a little weak but I told him if he is well enough for work, he's well enough for :sex: so load up on protein, carbs and gatorade. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats right Chris! you tell him hun! :rofl: x


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Fertile cervical mucous is a great birthday pressie :happydance:
> 
> I hope you & Pete will put it to good use tonight :winkwink: x
> 
> Thanks :hugs: Pete went back to work today, still feeling a little weak but I told him if he is well enough for work, he's well enough for :sex: so load up on protein, carbs and gatorade. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: thats right Chris! you tell him hun! :rofl: xClick to expand...

Think that was a little insensitive of me?? :blush: :rofl: :rofl:

***thinks***

NAAAHH!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: @ Chris


----------



## NickyT75

NAAAAAAAAAAH! no way!!!

you're just telling it like it is :thumbup: x


----------



## Chris77

My new cell phone went off and I was like, oh what a lovely ring....(and after it kept ringing) I said to myself whose phone is that? God answer the damn thing already. Then I realized it was mine. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> My new cell phone went off and I was like, oh what a lovely ring....(and after it kept ringing) I said to myself whose phone is that? God answer the damn thing already. Then I realized it was mine. :dohh: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hey Lea :hi:


----------



## golcarlilly

LeaArr said:


> OMG!! Congrats Tracy!! I am SOSOSOSOSOSO Happy for you :headspin::happydance::dance:

Thanks hun!

Chris - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

It is getting dark here already and it is only half three!!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> It is getting dark here already and it is only half three!!

:shock:


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> It is getting dark here already and it is only half three!!

Its not the 'dark already' part I'm shocked at, its the fact its only 3.30pm :dohh::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sounds like you've done well on the pressie front already Chris and got more to look forward to :)

It's nearly dark down here and still bloody cold - noone's been to fix the heating.........


----------



## Poshie

My heating at home is fine at the mo (touch wood) but I am considering getting one of these british gas deals where you pay £7/month and get free callouts, parts and labour for boiler and whole heating system. Someone I know has had to use it and said they are very good.


----------



## buffycat

just popped in to wish Chris a happy birthday.....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!*

and lots of *congratulations to Tracy !!! *too......:wohoo::happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Buffy

Hope you are ok hun :hug: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi buff :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

HI Buffy x 


Love the new ticker Poshie x 
I'm just eating a mint aero mousse but its a bit too minty its like eating toothpaste :dohh:


----------



## buffycat

am okish today....had a bad moment last night when i started thinking about it all though....hug from DH helped though....

just looking forward to 2009 now....

i did get some good news last week.....a text off my manager to say that i had got my promotion......!

bittersweet i guess.....


----------



## buffycat

Reedy....:rofl: re the toothpaste...

wahtever you do, don't try the ainsley harriot lemon zest couscous...it tastes like washing up liquid!


----------



## LeaArr

Congrats on your promotion Buffy. 2009 is going to be a fab year, I can feel it.


----------



## Reedy

Congrats on the Promotion Buffy :happydance:


----------



## buffycat

fingers crossed for all of us here that it will be a lovely year........

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hugs: Thanks for the b-day wishes. 

Congrats on the promotion!! :D

2009 will be a great year!!


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> HI Buffy x
> 
> 
> Love the new ticker Poshie x
> I'm just eating a mint aero mousse but its a bit too minty its like eating toothpaste :dohh:

Thanks Reedy. New cycle, new ticker, that's how it's going to be for me. Out with the dead wood and in with the shiny new ticker :) 

Already looking forward to this cycle's attempt in a couple of weeks. :happydance:

I like mint aeros actually. Do you think your taste is just funny - ie. a symptom? ;)


----------



## Poshie

:hugs: Buffy :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

OMG I feel so bad I didn't know about what had happened Buffy - thanks for your message hun, I don't know what to say except I am so so very sorry sending you enormous :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> HI Buffy x
> 
> 
> Love the new ticker Poshie x
> I'm just eating a mint aero mousse but its a bit too minty its like eating toothpaste :dohh:
> 
> Thanks Reedy. New cycle, new ticker, that's how it's going to be for me. Out with the dead wood and in with the shiny new ticker :)
> 
> Already looking forward to this cycle's attempt in a couple of weeks. :happydance:
> 
> I like mint aeros actually. Do you think your taste is just funny - ie. a symptom? ;)Click to expand...

No I dont think so it was just very strong mint eeewwww x I love mint aeros too thats why I thought the mousse would be nice, I should have stuck to the chocolate one :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Ahh apologies Reedy, I misread you! I thought you said you were eating a mint choc aero. I neglected to see the word 'mousse'.......never tried one of those, although the normal choc ones are nice aren't they.

At home now guys and praying that these vit b's will help and next cycle will be the one ;)


----------



## Chris77

Good Luck Poshie!


----------



## NatalieW

hello ladies...

Happy Birthday Chris

:hugs: Buffy xx


----------



## LeaArr

So, I get a returned commerical questionnaire for team three (I work for teams one and two and there is another assistant for team three) put directly in my in-box. I put a lil yellow sticky on it saying "please give to [a team three commerical underwriter]" and put it in the team three "bucket". After lunch, I get the same memo put back in my in-box with the sticky I wrote still on it. WTF??


----------



## Poshie

very mysterious behaviour there Lea! I wonder if you'll ever get to the bottom of that....

Well morning all :) How are we doing today? I normally go to London today, but it's cancelled this particular time. Still, gives me a chance toget some more work done at the office.

Managed to spill some red wine on our pale carpet last night. It seemed like only a little bit but it somehow managed to spray in a long thin arc in the middle of the room. My clumsy fault for knocking over a glass. Looked at it this morning and it's still damp. The dog's pretty good in these situations, she does 'phase 1' of the clean up (she's very good bless her) and I do phases 2 and 3 - Teamwork :)

We're looking at a holiday in the Maldives now.......bit pricey though but looks lush.


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

Poshie - hope you manage to get your carpet clean x & loving the teamwork :rofl:
My mum & dad went to the Maldives for their 25th wedding anniversary & said it was amazing & so peaceful x


----------



## Poshie

Hi Reedy :)

Ah so your parents had a lovely time then. I've always wanted to go somewhere dreamy like that, with tropical trees, clear warm water etc. The weather is pretty much guaranteed to be great in Feb (when we are going) it's just finding the right island (there are loads!) and a holiday for the right price.......the hunt continues.

How are you doing today?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :waves:

Poshie - the Maldives sounds AMAZING!! I would absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE to go there :cloud9:


----------



## Reedy

I'm ok thanks just feeling incredibly tired like a could sleep for a week :sleep:
Doesnt help that I have no work to do again :dohh:
How are you? x

Morning Nicky how are you? x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy, I'm doing okay thanks. Over the worst of my crappy illness thank goodness. Just the remnants of a cough lingering but not too bad. I was feeling a bit down about af arriving early but as my DH said, I have been ill and not to worry about it. I am feeling better now and looking forward to our next cycle of ttc in just a couple of weeks!

PS. Hi Nicky hun :)


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> I was feeling a bit down about af arriving early but as my DH said, I have been ill and not to worry about it.

It is hard whenever AF shows up but you'll get your :bfp: soon enough hun x 
Glad your feeling a bit better too x x x


----------



## Poshie

Your symptoms are sounding promising Reedy. Are you testing 24th? I assume you'll be testing with FMU so you'll post the result in the morning yeah? It's just I will struggle to get online later and I'll want to know before we leave for MIL!!


----------



## Reedy

Yeah if AF isnt here by the 24th I'll test & post the result after I've done it x I'll post it in the gallery bit wether its :bfn: or hopefully :bfp:


----------



## Poshie

OK cool :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies

Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, work went CRAZY!! :rofl:

Poshie - Use White wine on the red wine to get rid of the stain!! 

Reedy - Ive got my fx for you.

Nicky - Not long for us now!! 

I feel rubbish that I didnt congratulate Chris on her birthday :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

I know

How are you feeling? optimistic or not?

Im not TBH - just preparing myself for the worst so it doesn't end up spoiling my xmas x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, how are we all today? 

I feel a bit sick but not as bad as yesterday! Am going to ring the docs in a bit and try and get an appt


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Tracy :hi:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Samba :)

How are you diddling? You still Mrs Chilled Out?

Yeah I did think about the white wine thing but of course typically, I didn't have any white in !


----------



## golcarlilly

Gotta finish at four today and take dd to docs, think she has a chest infection - just in time for xmas!!!


----------



## Poshie

There seems to be alot of illness doing the rounds Tracy. Hope dd gets better before xmas :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah me too! there are loads of bugs doing the rounds here - hope to god I don't get one!


----------



## golcarlilly

Where is everyone today? I am very BAW - hardly any work to do, mind you good job cos my brain is not working well at the mo LOL


----------



## Chris77

AFternoon ladies :hi:

I haven't even left for work yet. :dohh: We have TONS of ice and DH is out salting our driveway so we can get out. We're in the mountains so we have a pretty streep driveway and there's no way we're getting up it as it is right now. Looks like I'll be fashionably late for work. :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Pretty quiet morning here today Tracy. Reedy has restricted online time now unfortunately. As you know, Samba isn't on half as much these days. It tends to pick up in the afternoon when Chris arrives.

*edit* speak of the devil and she will appear!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> . It tends to pick up in the afternoon when Chris arrives.
> 
> *edit* speak of the devil and she will appear!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Chris, how are you doing today? :D


----------



## Chris77

Will be doing much better one the salt melts in my driveway so I can get to work......or not :rofl: I sooooooooooo just wanted to call out sick but DH wouldn't let me. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh didn't know that about Reedy - how much time is she allowed and how do they restrict it? - how mean of them!!!!:rofl:

Hiya Chris you be careful on that ice girl!! can't you ring in and stay at home?


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Will be doing much better one the salt melts in my driveway so I can get to work......or not :rofl: I sooooooooooo just wanted to call out sick but DH wouldn't let me. :rofl: :rofl:

Well personally, to expect you to traverse the dangerous highway would be to put your life (and that of your future children) in jeopardy, and your boss wouldn't want that on their conscious ;) Stay at home.......home is niiccce ;)


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Hiya Chris you be careful on that ice girl!! can't you ring in and stay at home?

Yeah, I can but I'd have to use my last personal day that I was using for the day after Christmas. The roads are fine (relatively) it's just my driveway....


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Will be doing much better one the salt melts in my driveway so I can get to work......or not :rofl: I sooooooooooo just wanted to call out sick but DH wouldn't let me. :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Well personally, to expect you to traverse the dangerous highway would be to put your life (and that of your future children) in jeopardy, and your boss wouldn't want that on their conscious ;) Stay at home.......home is niiccce ;)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

golcarlilly said:


> Oh didn't know that about Reedy - how much time is she allowed and how do they restrict it? - how mean of them!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Hiya Chris you be careful on that ice girl!! can't you ring in and stay at home?

I believe she's been told to use only at lunchtime (although she has been sneaking on at other times).


----------



## Poshie

I'm off to luncheon in a mo girls. DH's day off so I will get to see him :) 

Back later, be good now !


----------



## Chris77

See ya later Posh :wave: Have a good luncheon!


----------



## Reedy

Hi Samba Tracy & Chris x 
Tracy - I'm only allowed on at lunch time :cry: but I tend to sneak on now & again :blush:

Chris - Hope your DH manages to get you on your way to work soon x 

Samba - Thanks hun but trying not to get my hopes up x


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Reedy - that is rubbish!! what on earth are you doing all day now then? LOL


----------



## Sambatiki

Poshie said:


> Pretty quiet morning here today Tracy. Reedy has restricted online time now unfortunately. As you know, Samba isn't on half as much these days. It tends to pick up in the afternoon when Chris arrives.
> 
> *edit* speak of the devil and she will appear!

Im sorry girls, as founder of BAW you'd think I'd show more commitment!! :rofl: STUPID job (Which I love takes up so much of my time nowadays!!) I shall make a new years resolution to make more BAW time!! 

Anyway..... CHRIS!!! Im SO SORRY :cry:


https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k204/Gr8BudGirl/BelatedBirthday.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello CLEARBLUE DIGI CONFIRMED UP THE DUFF TRACY!! :wave: (phew thats a long name)


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Hi Reedy - that is rubbish!! what on earth are you doing all day now then? LOL

Work when I have some & nothing when I dont :rofl:

I really should be working now but BAW & BNB is like a drug I need to keep myself awake while at work :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Methinks that Reedy is going to be Worlds Best Thumb Twiddler!! :rofl: However its great fun being a Rebel!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Methinks that Reedy is going to be Worlds Best Thumb Twiddler!! :rofl: However its great fun being a Rebel!! :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Methinks that Reedy is going to be Worlds Best Thumb Twiddler!! :rofl: However its great fun being a Rebel!! :rofl:

It is until you get the sack :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Wow only just realised 


:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I'M A BNB ADDICT :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Poshie

Did I miss much?

Reedy, you've done well - first step is to admit you are an addict - good girl :)

There is a guy here at work who's gf is about to sprog any time soon. Her EDD is today and he was late in as she was having 'twinges'. Turned out to be a false alarm though so he's come into work.


----------



## golcarlilly

Congrats on your new BNB status Reedy!! 

God I am so bored I wanna go home:hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Hello again ladies :hi: I finally arrived to work! 90 minutes late!!! :dohh: Oh well, I'm here....see my committment??? :rofl:

Reedy, congrats on becoming an addict. :yipee:

Samba - don't worry about it, I still love ya! :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi chris glad you made it safe and sound!


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: I bet your so glad you made it in to work chris :grr:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :wohoo: I bet your so glad you made it in to work chris :grr:

:rofl:
Yeah, I was a little angry at myself for not calling out, but.....ah oh well, what's done is done and it's not like I really do work here anyway. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Your commitment and dedication to your profession in commendable on all levels Chris. Your boss must be proud :D


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: I bet your so glad you made it in to work chris :grr:
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeah, I was a little angry at myself for not calling out, but.....ah oh well, what's done is done and it's not like I really do work here anyway. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

That sounds like me :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Your commitment and dedication to your profession in commendable on all levels Chris. Your boss must be proud :D

Nah, not really. I just didn't want to call out sick and miss out on my opportunity to win $5,000. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: I bet your so glad you made it in to work chris :grr:
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeah, I was a little angry at myself for not calling out, but.....ah oh well, what's done is done and it's not like I really do work here anyway. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like me :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Gotta love our jobs right Reedy?? :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: I bet your so glad you made it in to work chris :grr:
> 
> :rofl:
> Yeah, I was a little angry at myself for not calling out, but.....ah oh well, what's done is done and it's not like I really do work here anyway. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like me :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Gotta love our jobs right Reedy?? :rofl:Click to expand...

Yep :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

I think you two are putting yourselves down, I mean you do alot of the community........................................................................

OK so that's the BNB community, but hey, it's still a community right? :D


----------



## LeaArr

Just wanted to say a quick good morning. I have to finish everything for year end this week, so I will only be popping in for breaks and lunch. I hope everyone is happy and well. :kiss:


----------



## Sambatiki

Anyone want my job???? It gets in the way of my BNB time!! 

Speaking of which I am now snowed under!! :grr: (thats my new fave smiley!! ) So wont be on much more today :cry:

Missing you all already :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Lea and Samba so sorry about the mountains of work. :growlmad: You can shove some over my way because I am BORED BORED BORED!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Sorry you both wont be around much this afternoon x 
I have loads of work to do but its so tedious I cant be bothered :rofl: Don think my boss would be too impressed but hey ho x


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Well, my office thinks I'm very busy because they hear all this typing but really I'm on BnB! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I'm watching egg fertilization videos to try to imagine what's going on inside my body right now. :rofl: :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MnQxiSJZ4Q


----------



## Chris77

I love this part in Grease 2 :rofl: :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkaBKJcN_Hg


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girlies im back :hi:


----------



## Poshie

All I can picture my body doing right now is a blood fountain in my lady garden!


----------



## NickyT75

been uncharecteristically busy at work today :rofl:

I kinda forgot how to cope with some actual 'work' :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi:

:rofl: @ Posh and Nicky


----------



## Poshie

I have had a pretty busy day actually. I've recently been told I am heading up a department (new to the company, although I've done it before). So this means more hassle and work for me girls. Not going to start getting my teeth into it til next year though.


----------



## Chris77

I'm going into a meeting at 11:00 so that should help my boredom some.

I'm very :sleep: today as when I tried to get some sleep little Annie decided it was play time and wouldn't stay put in the bed. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Hey my dog does the same thing sometimes Chris. We'll both be dead on our feet and madam decides she's wide awake and full of beans! :D


----------



## Chris77

Trouble is we don't like to go to bed when she's awake and not in the bed with us b/c she's a daschund and in being a daschund she is VERY VERY mischievous!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

I call my dog a minx because she can be a little (well quite big) minx. I had a cauliflower out on the side in the kitchen the other week, next day there was a little stump left where madam dog had helped herself. At least it was healthy I suppose, unlike the loaves of bread she has had not so long ago! She somehow doesn't tear or rip the packet.......I really would like to set up a camera to watch what she gets up to!


----------



## LeaArr

YAYAYAYAY!!! I got my annual cost of living increase, and my supervisor hinted that I may be getting a promotion sometime in the upcoming year!! YAYAYAYAY!!


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news, well done Lea! :D


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: That's excellent news Lea! :yipee:


----------



## buffycat

been working fromm home today....you'd have thought i would be on here all day....but i've been busy....a combination of work, and ransacking cupboards for food!

two bad things about working from home..

1. always wondering what to eat next....
2. cat decided to throw up on kitchen floor.....that then made me start to heave!


----------



## Reedy

Thats fab news Lea x :happydance:

Buffy - Hope you & the cat are ok x


----------



## buffycat

hairball....the cat...not me....:rofl:

i'm ok though thanks......

need to write my Chrimbo cards tonight.....i'm so behind on everything this year....


----------



## Chris77

<~~needs to write out her Xmas cards too :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hey how do I insert a link to a journal or whatever in my sig??


----------



## buffycat

thought of you earlier today Chris.....i was on the phone to someone in the US (ordering a subscription to the Martha Stewart magasine for my mum's Chrimbo pressie) and i was listening to the american lovely accent....made me want to go back right now! :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

buffycat said:


> thought of you earlier today Chris.....i was on the phone to someone in the US (ordering a subscription to the Martha Stewart magasine for my mum's Chrimbo pressie) and i was listening to the american lovely accent....made me want to go back right now! :hissy:

Awww :hugs: :hugs: Well come on back.....we have a sofa bed! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Speaking of accents, it's so funny, since we type we all "sound" the same for the most part and you really don't think that we all (or most have us not sure if England has different accents depending on what part of England you're in) have accents to one another. Even in the states, someone from NY for example has a different accent than someone from California. AND even in NY you have different accents, like me, I grew up practically in the Bronx (I actually grew up and spent most of my life in yonkers, but that is right on the border of The Bronx) and people in the Bronx have a VERY different accent than people from say Buffalo NY.


----------



## LeaArr

Same in Canada. You can tell when someone is from newfoundland, or saskatchewan, or BC. I still don't know what some americans are talking *aboot* when they are mocking canadian accents :rofl:


----------



## Aveta

I am getting way too broody. It's going to kill me :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Same in Canada. You can tell when someone is from newfoundland, or saskatchewan, or BC. I still don't know what some americans are talking *aboot* when they are mocking canadian accents :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Aveta said:


> I am getting way too broody. It's going to kill me :hissy:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

It's nearly xmas!!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## LeaArr

Aveta said:


> I am getting way too broody. It's going to kill me :hissy:

I'm with you my friend. I keep praying for accidents. Came close this cycle. When the creator decides it's my time to have a baby, I will have one. I take comfort in that. :)


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> It's nearly xmas!!!!!

YAYAY One more week!!

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 11 seconds.

haha


----------



## buffycat

just 8 sleeps until Christmas! :dance:


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, I am so angry right now. I ordered a pendant for my mom for Xmas from collectiblestoday.com. They said Christmas guaranteed, when I checked the status of it online it said it won't ship until 1/23/09 :saywhat: So i called last week and the guy said it would be shipped out next week (meaning last week) and I'd have it for xmas. I still haven't rec'd it so I called back, got a different guy and said that my item was never guaranteed for Xmas delivery and will more than likely be delivered a few days AFTER Christmas!!! :hissy: :hissy: They wouldn't let me cancel the order and said I can just refuse it when it arrives and have my money refunded. yeah, that doesn't help me NOW!! Now, what am I going to do?? :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Okay, one of my boss' just walked out of her office, walked into mine to give me a folder for filing and the filing cabinet where this file belongs is in HER OFFICE! WTF?!?!?!?!? :growlmad:


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Chris - that sucks about your mum's pendant x I ordered DH a jumper on sunday & I got a letter yesterday saying that it was now out of stock & my money would be refunded so now I have to go out saturday to buy him something else bcus I've only got him one gift (DVD) 
and regards to your boss - How lazy can one person be :dohh:

Got my works xmas lunch today coach is picking us up at 12 then picking us back up at 4pm & then we can go home :happydance: only one full day left at work - Good Times x 

And this time next week we'll all be opening our xmas presents x :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

*************(warning.......... here comes a rant!!)***************

My crappy employer has decided not to pay our salaries until Xmas eve! :hissy:

...we usually get paid on the last friday in every month - but at Xmas we get paid a week early 
(makes sense right? last minute bits & bobs to buy etc...)

I've worked here for 11 years and we have ALWAYS been paid a week early

but OH NO!!! the year that I am totally skint due to not getting any sick pay & am relying on my pay to get presents... they suddenly decide to pay me on Xmas eve!! :grr:

I am working until 4:30pm on Xmas eve I might add!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:

Grrrr! I am in a foul mood now!

God help anyone who crosses my path at work today :grr: 


************rant over*********** :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

Morning Nicky 
Cant believe your bosses would leave it till xmas eve to pay you especially when they have paid you early for so many years x they could have at least given you plenty of warning so you could have planned x Dont blame you for bing peed off x x x


----------



## Poshie

Well hello :) Sorry to hear about your pay situation - when were you expecting to get paid then Nicky? We are getting paid a week early (usually get paid on 28th of each month) which will be 23rd. Trouble is, that makes for a mighty long January :(

I've just been to a meeting at our local Planetarium - it's pretty cool actually, if you like astronomy and things. 

I have my DH's xmas do tonight then tomorrow is my work's one then I'm off for two weeks - yay and double yay! :D


----------



## Reedy

Morning Poshie x 

Lucky you getting 2 weeks off although we have 12 days off which is really good x 
Hope you have fun at your parties tonight & tomorrow x 

We have got a friend over at the minute from Oz so we're going out for a drink with him on saturday then on tuesday we're going out for a meal with my sister,BIL my best friend & her BF then its xmas time :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Your plans are looking good Reedy :) 

I like Christmas because I like to catch up with family and spend some quality time. 

Nicky seems to think she's out for this month. You still hanging in there Reedy I hope?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning all

Only one day left to work after today - Yaay :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Tracy :)

Yay it's great news the holidays are nearly here!

I just had a look at your journal and pg test gallery and can't see your pic hun?!


----------



## golcarlilly

Sorry not got round to it yet:blush: me and OH had a row last night and I went to bed at half eight:cry: I apologised this morning as it was just me being all hormonal:blush: I am just so scared something is going to go wrong! I am off to update my journal with the gory details now!!


----------



## Sambatiki

afternoon Ladies!

Thanks for your lovely messages in my journal today :hug:

Nicky - Thanks for my text. Its rubbish that youre not getting paid until xmas eve! Im in the same boat, luckily I only have to get a few bits.

Well Ive had my review and got a raise of £1000!! :wohoo: So today has gone well and Im looking on it that my angels letting me know all's well. Suprisingly I dont feel too bad, maybe it was the anticipation overwhelming me. Work is MANIC atm so wont be on much!

MUCH LOVE and :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Thats great news about your raise Kerry :yipee:

Im sure your angel is smiling down on you today babe :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie - I was expecting to get paid tomorrow so at least I could've got things sorted over the weekend

I don't normally leave things this late but I've lost so much time being off work sick this year (without pay) so my finances are in a bit of a state this year :( (slight understatement IYKWIM?) x


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh Nicky!! Could you not finish early?? Work through your lunch??


----------



## NickyT75

Maybe :(

But even so.... the thought of Xmas shopping at 4pm on Xmas eve makes me feel like chucking myself off a cliff

It would be like that advert where everyone rushes to the garage & buys windscreen wipers & de-icer coz that's all there is left :rofl: x


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: :rofl: Im going to have to DF's xmas eve, I havent got him 1 thing yet!! :blush:

Any news??? I havent really been in the journals today.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Nicky, that's total crap you aren't getting paid until Xmas Eve and even more crap that you are working until 4:30 pm! WTF? :trouble: :hugs:

Samba, congrats on the raise!! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, big :hugs: for Samba xxx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> my finances are in a bit of a state this year :( (slight understatement IYKWIM?) x

Here too. :cry: A house for us is more than likely NOT going to happen!! I saw a nice mobile home for $70,000 and I said to DH, hey look at that we won't have much of a mortgage on that, then proceeded to ask FIL if he would mind us parking our trailer on his lawn. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Has anyone seen buffy?? 

:wave: HIYA chris and daisy!!! 

Today, I feel peace iykwim. Like I know everythings is going to be ok, Im not so achey anymore. Like others have said.... it does get easier after milestones!! :p


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm so pleased Samba, sending u positive vibes today


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> my finances are in a bit of a state this year :( (slight understatement IYKWIM?) x
> 
> Here too. :cry: A house for us is more than likely NOT going to happen!! I saw a nice mobile home for $70,000 and I said to DH, hey look at that we won't have much of a mortgage on that, then proceeded to ask FIL if he would mind us parking our trailer on his lawn. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: When I came to america we had a limosine take us around.... I made the driver stop at trailer parks so I could see!! We dont have things like that over here. I wanted to know all about this TRAILER PARK TRASH thing!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm thinking of getting a tatoo in memory of my angel, do u think something like that would be a comfort to u Samba?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> my finances are in a bit of a state this year :( (slight understatement IYKWIM?) x
> 
> Here too. :cry: A house for us is more than likely NOT going to happen!! I saw a nice mobile home for $70,000 and I said to DH, hey look at that we won't have much of a mortgage on that, then proceeded to ask FIL if he would mind us parking our trailer on his lawn. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: When I came to america we had a limosine take us around.... I made the driver stop at trailer parks so I could see!! We dont have things like that over here. I wanted to know all about this TRAILER PARK TRASH thing!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Samba a limosine r u royalty :rofl: Chris i hope it doesnt come to that, at least u can laugh about it tho, we to have money worries it such a tie :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> my finances are in a bit of a state this year :( (slight understatement IYKWIM?) x
> 
> Here too. :cry: A house for us is more than likely NOT going to happen!! I saw a nice mobile home for $70,000 and I said to DH, hey look at that we won't have much of a mortgage on that, then proceeded to ask FIL if he would mind us parking our trailer on his lawn. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: When I came to america we had a limosine take us around.... I made the driver stop at trailer parks so I could see!! We dont have things like that over here. I wanted to know all about this TRAILER PARK TRASH thing!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: It's so funny b/c whenever someone in our family say "trailer park trash" I say, "hey, that's no way to speak of your family." :rofl: 

Quite honestly, I see nothing wrong with trailers.....you can travel the US and still always have a home. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm thinking of getting a tatoo in memory of my angel, do u think something like that would be a comfort to u Samba?

What a lovely idea Daisy! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> my finances are in a bit of a state this year :( (slight understatement IYKWIM?) x
> 
> Here too. :cry: A house for us is more than likely NOT going to happen!! I saw a nice mobile home for $70,000 and I said to DH, hey look at that we won't have much of a mortgage on that, then proceeded to ask FIL if he would mind us parking our trailer on his lawn. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: When I came to america we had a limosine take us around.... I made the driver stop at trailer parks so I could see!! We dont have things like that over here. I wanted to know all about this TRAILER PARK TRASH thing!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Samba a limosine r u royalty :rofl: Chris i hope it doesnt come to that, at least u can laugh about it tho, we to have money worries it such a tie :hugs:Click to expand...

Nah, it won't we'll just always be living with FIL. :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris77 said:
 

> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a tatoo in memory of my angel, do u think something like that would be a comfort to u Samba?
> 
> What a lovely idea Daisy! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, gotta get dh onside he doesnt mind the tatoo but doesnt want the reminder, im thinking a pink star on my wrist.


----------



## golcarlilly

Kerry - I felt better after my EDD had passed was really upset waiting for it but then when it arrived I felt ok - big :hugs: for you and hope you don't have long to wait for that :bfp:


----------



## Chris77

Love the pink star idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Crap we're getting a heavy snow storm tomorrow. :dohh: Why can't it wait for Saturday????


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Chris :wave: you do get very wintry weather don't you? we hardly ever see snow anymore!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Shall we pray for a white chistmass?


----------



## Chris77

Hi Tracy :hi: :kiss:

Yeah, December - March we usually get alot of snow, we've had a couple of blizzards the past couple of years - last year and the year before we got 2 feet of snow! It's worse in upstate NY (where I am) but really bad further upstate like in Buffalo and Syracuse.


----------



## NickyT75

:witch: is here girls

Im not as upset this month coz I was totally expecting it

so onwards & upwards onto cycle #9 for me


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry Nicky loving ur PMA :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Im upset obviously but I think I must be getting used to it now?

this is defo a step in the right direction for me tho :D

Im usually in the depths of despair every month which really sucks!!

Im actually suprised at myself taking it so well TBH x


----------



## golcarlilly

:hugs: Nicky sorry the old :witch: got you


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm proud of u :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Nicky, I wrote in your journal hun :hugs:

Sorry the :witch: is here but loving that you aren't in despair this month. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: :rofl:

Ladies, my boss comes to me with his hand out and says, "I have a request, hit my hand." So, I"m like okay and hit it.....he said no harder...so I hit it harder - really thinking my boss has cracked up. He said, "Christina I am SO sorry I forgot your birthday!" We'll have a little celebration when I get back from my meeting. I started laughing and said, "I was wondering why you were holding your hand out." He said, "Well, I can't believe you actually hit me...TWICE!!!!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, just got back from lunch (home). 

Nicky - sorry to hear witch has showed her ugly mug hun :( But hey, you can join me in the Christmas drinking now :)

Samba - glad to hear you are feeling okay and that hopefully you feel you can move on with you life, still holding dear your lost lo. 

Daisy - hello stranger, long time no see. How are you diddling?

Chris - morning. :rofl: at your boss and hand incident! So will you get taken for a drink or something?


----------



## Chris77

Posh - nope no drinks but Dunkin Donuts coffee, donuts and bagels :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Ahh my favourite! Two things I loved particularly about my visit to New York and Boston were the Dunkin Donuts and the proper Ice Cream parlours you have over there.......bloody lovely :D Tescos have just started doing Krispy Kreme donuts which are similar and gorgeous but very expensive! I still buy them though obviously ;)


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - :rofl: @ Trailer park trash 

Nicky - I am so sorry she came :hug: I defo understand the how the appearences of the :witch: gets easier. I think we'll be together for another cycle, Im getting the tell-tale cramps. 

Tracy - Yep, I can defo understand what your saying that its easier after the EDD

Chris - For you....
https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/toni4ball/Fun%20Pix/trailer%20trash/trailerpark.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Good Day,

Nicky - sorry about the :witch: She's mean and cruel and I DON'T LIKE HER ONE BIT!!

Samba - :hugs: I was thinking of you this morning, but I am glad you are ok

Chris - Sucks about the snow storm, but I'm not in a position to feel too sorry for you!! :rofl: It has been a constant snow storm here for a week :rofl: Stupid Calgary!!
I hope that you and Pete will be able to get your home one day. I'm sure you won't be living with your FIL forever :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Daisy - (I can't believe I fogot) I love the tattoo idea. What a wonderful way to remember your angel :)


----------



## NickyT75

Kerry - Im trying to keep :witch: occupied so she forgets to visit you :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - :rofl: @ Trailer park trash
> 
> Chris - For you....
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c26/toni4ball/Fun%20Pix/trailer%20trash/trailerpark.jpg

OMG!! I just spit my coffee out on my monitor!!! :rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Poshie

NickyT75 said:


> Kerry - Im trying to keep :witch: occupied so she forgets to visit you :hugs: xx

Now there's an idea! I'll do the same - she's still with me 4 days later so I'm doing my bit girls, promise! ;)


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris - Sucks about the snow storm, but I'm not in a position to feel too sorry for you!! :rofl: It has been a constant snow storm here for a week :rofl: Stupid Calgary!!
> :

:rofl::rofl: Sorry about your constant snow storm. :hugs: 

And yeah Pete and I will have a house someday..........it'll just be on wheels. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Posh Krispy Kreme's are pretty good too. :thumbup:


----------



## golcarlilly

aren't they what they eat on the Simpsons?


----------



## Chris77

I think so but don't know for sure as I'm ashamed to say that I do NOT watch the simpsons. :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmmmmmmm! Donuts

Wish I had some now coz :witch: being here is a perfect excuse to indulge :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Daisy - I think your tat idea is brillant. I already have 3 tats so I think thats enough!! I have one for my father.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Chris - Sucks about the snow storm, but I'm not in a position to feel too sorry for you!! :rofl: It has been a constant snow storm here for a week :rofl: Stupid Calgary!!
> :
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Sorry about your constant snow storm. :hugs:
> 
> And yeah Pete and I will have a house someday..........it'll just be on wheels. :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I'll be sure to sent you a "wife beater" with mustard on it as a housewarming gift :rofl::rofl: 

Seriously though, there are some really nice trailers out there...


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk4/lexalexa123/Donut_Panic_Comp_by_Capttylor34.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk4/lexalexa123/Donut_Panic_Comp_by_Capttylor34.jpg

Ahahahahaha. I want that as my avatar, that's awesome.


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> I think so but don't know for sure as I'm ashamed to say that I do NOT watch the simpsons. :blush:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Me neither - DD and DH do but I just don't find it funny at all!! - thought it was your funny american humour but maybe not hey!!!:rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

god I wish everyone would stop giving me work to do!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> https://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk4/lexalexa123/Donut_Panic_Comp_by_Capttylor34.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Kerry, you make me piss myself. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - :grr: Im wishing the same thing!! 
Guess who I spoke to today!


----------



## Poshie

Haha, nice donut picture Samba :D

I don't know which brand of donut Homer eats, I can just remember him saying 'mmmmmm donuts'. He's a man who enjoys his donuts! 

It's not fair that all the bad things taste the nicest (generally speaking)!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Guess who I spoke to today!


Erm? dunno? who? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Happyabi!! DO you remember her??


----------



## NickyT75

Vaguely yeah

how is she?


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - :grr: Im wishing the same thing!!
> Guess who I spoke to today!


WHO - tell me tell me!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yeah I remember her, used to email a bit but not heard from her in ages! how is she? where did you speak to her?


----------



## Poshie

I see you've updated your status there Tracy - nice to see :D


----------



## Sambatiki

I spoke to her in 'the other forum' She's doing well still not 'up the duff' but going strong. I told her your good news, I hope you dont mind but she asked how we all were. She said she had tried to email you tracy but it kept bouncing back.


----------



## Sambatiki

:yipee: CONGRATS on your new status tracy!! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Sambatiki said:


> I spoke to her in 'the other forum' She's doing well still not 'up the duff' but going strong. I told her your good news, I hope you dont mind but she asked how we all were. She said she had tried to email you tracy but it kept bouncing back.

I don't mind at all chick! I will try and email her and see what happens!

Glad she is ok, I think she was having probs with her OH last time I spoke to her but that must be a good few months ago!

Oh no It is raining here, I have to go into town after work to try and get something to wear for andy's gran's funeral on Saturday - i am gonna get soaked!!


----------



## Sambatiki

There is a thread on the site with her name on if you want to pop on! I thought maybe Owo might be using that one??? Maybe try and contact her there?? But I dont want her thinking Im stalking her :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Girls I've just had some more bad news - details in my journo :cry:


----------



## golcarlilly

I will go over and have a look, where is owo anyway? Have you heard the good news about doc123? 

Nicky I am off for a read!


----------



## LeaArr

I am so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Reedy

Wow you girls have been busy chatting away this afternoon x 
I had a lovely xmas dinner with work & we even had a quiz which was a laugh didnt win though :hissy: but 2 of the directors won (£24) & put it back in to the work kitty which i thought was really good of them x 

Chris - getting a trailer sounds like a good idea x I'm sure you & DH wont be living with your FIL for much longer x x x 

Nicky - going over to have a look at your journal :hugs:

Daisy - Hope you ok sweets x 

Tracey - How you doing hun?? x 

Lea - Snowtorms all week?? we never get snow :hissy:

Poshie - Hope you have a good night tonight x 

Kerry - Glad your bearing up today have been thinking about you x x x

Oh & before i forget I sent my SS out on monday can the person I sent it to PM to let me know when they get it please x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Reedy said:


> Lea - Snowtorms all week?? we never get snow :hissy:

I will send you some!! :rofl: I will send you ALL some if you want :rofl: I love the snow, but it's too much now. We were so blessed at the beginning of the winter, and now we are paying for it :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Reedy :)

Glad to hear you had a fun afternoon. Thanks for your good wishes for this evening, I'm looking forward to a nice meal and socialising with DH's staff - it will be our first do. I'll probably end up driving tonight, as I want my DH to give me a lift to and from my work's do tomorrow! 

I'm off in a couple of minutes.

Sorry again Nicky to hear your latest news :hugs:

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## LeaArr

Do you guys think there would be any problems if I were to order something from the UK? Customs or anything? I am always nervous about ordering stuff from other continents.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I would think you wouldn't have a problem as long as you aren't having food or plants shipped?? Not really sure though. :shrug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - FUCKITY FUCK FUCK!!! WANKERS :hug: :hug:

As you can see I havent really been to the journos today... wanted to keep away from ttc stuff today and we tend to talk alsorts here. So dont be offended.


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Aha.... i know who my s/s isnt now!! :rofl: 

Chris - I defo think you should get a trailer!!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - I defo think you should get a trailer!!!

that's what I keep telling Pete - he won't listen. :shrug: :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I am so fucking sick of my life :hissy:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGH!!!!

(sorry girls just had to get that out!) x


*edit - how ironic is my avatar?? defo need to get rid of it


----------



## Chris77

Oh and excuse me Kerry, but I prefer the term "mobile home" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I am so fucking sick of my life :hissy:
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGH!!!!
> 
> (sorry girls just had to get that out!) x

GREAT BIG :hugs: :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Oh look I even found a mobile home with a fireplace! Now that's CLASS!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I was thinking CARAVAN!!! :rofl:
https://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z246/debsydoo117/September%202007%20holiday/DSC00051.jpg

Nicky - I think that you should get a nice PMA one!! :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Righto I am offski! 

Thanks for being so wonderful today. Love you all!! xxx


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: @ caravan


----------



## Chris77

This will be our bathroom...

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/TrailerParkCan.jpg


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Aha.... i know who my s/s isnt now!! :rofl:


Ahhh Frick :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> This will be our bathroom...
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/TrailerParkCan.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

that's okay Reedy, I figured my s/s was Samba when I unwrapped the stress willy. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

ugh. Just had an office Christmas Lunch. Had a couple drinkies. Ready for a nap now.


----------



## Chris77

Only problem with those big lunches. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

It's not done yet either. I had the lunch for my office today, then a dinner with Nick's office tonight. I won't even get to be home til past 10 probably. Not that I'm going to complain to loudly. Good company, good food, Christmasy stuff...love it.


----------



## Poshie

I feel shite. Had an enjoyable evening at DH's xmas do. Didn't think I drank that much but I feel bad today! Didn't get back til after 11.30pm and didn't sleep well. So this morning was a struggle to get up and all I want to do is go home to bed. Trouble is, I've got to go out tonight and for my office xmas do! Still, it shouldn't be a late one thank goodness and I won't drink much. Working tomorrow morning :(

How's everyone else feeling this morning?


----------



## Sambatiki

CHRIS YOU NAUGHTY GIRL!!!! HOW DARE YOU OPEN YOUR XMAS PRESSIE EARLY!!!! 

Poshie - Morning love!!


----------



## Poshie

Morning Samba. I'm struggling to keep my eyes open here! I'm cold, tired and feel ill. I really don't want to be sat at my desk. I have to keep reminding myself though that it is my last day here for 2 whole weeks. Can't wait :D 

How long do you have off?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning Ladies 

:shock: Chris I cannot believe you opened your pressie - you cheat!!!

I know who my ss is cos she wrote it on the tag!! (thank you can't wait to open it!!)


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 

Didnt get in to work till gone 9am this morning x My sister is really poorly so I had to take my niece to school x 

I was in bed for 9pm last night & still feel tired :sleep: woke up with a sore throat & stuffy nose too uugghh hope I'm not getting this bug thats going round :dohh:

Poshie Hope your feeling better soon x 
Kerry - I agree, why has Chris opened her xmas pressie b4 xmas tut tut tut :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Morning Reedus :)

Sorry to hear you have a bad throat - that's how my flu started! Hopefully you won't have that though eh. What's your sister got?

I can't wait to get to bed tonight - I won't make 9pm like you did last night, but maybe 10.30pm - that'll do! :D

Hi Tracy - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning tracy and reedy! 

Tracy - How are you feeling today?? Anymore lovely symptoms? 

Reedy and poshie - I hope that you both feel better soon :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone x


----------



## ZoeBunny

Morning girls... thought I'd gate crash this thread for a change to see what you naughty people get up to in here!!
I see Chris has been EXTRA naughty!!!!! tut tut


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Zoe :wave:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi :howdy:
Did I scare everyone off??? :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Morning Nicky, hello Zoe :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

ZOE!!!! Welcome to BAW!! :hug:

Morning Nicky :wave: Lovely new avatar... Thinking of you!


----------



## ZoeBunny

I'm usually too Busy At Work to come one here but today I thought 'what the hell!'

Now what's this I hear about Chris getting a stress willy????? oooeerrr missus


----------



## Reedy

Poshie - Think my sister has got a chest infection & a cold bless her x my youngest niece has an ear infection x 
luckily my eldest niece is ok she said I was quite funny this morning bcus I was singing xmas songs :rofl:

I was talking to my sister about people with children over the age of 7 having to get jobs or they wont get their benefits & my niece went up to my sister and said 'mummy, do I have to get a job when I'm 7' :rofl: she thought I meant the children had to get jobs not the parents bless her 

Hi Nicky & Zoe x


----------



## Reedy

ZoeBunny said:


> Now what's this I hear about Chris getting a stress willy????? oooeerrr missus

Now that would be the work of Mrs Samba :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Reedy - :rofl: on jobs for kids under 7! Now there's a plan eh?! 
There is so much illness doing the rounds isn't there. I know it's winter but it seems to be worse than normal.

I missed out on this ss thing didn't I! :(


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> I missed out on this ss thing didn't I! :(

Yeah Dont think you were about when we sorted it out x but we'll no doubt do it again next year x as its been quite a success x 
Hopefully it will be baby clothes will be getting each other :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> I missed out on this ss thing didn't I! :(
> 
> Yeah Dont think you were about when we sorted it out x but we'll no doubt do it again next year x as its been quite a success x
> Hopefully it will be baby clothes will be getting each other :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay, baby clothes, imagine that eh?! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im agreement with sending the kidsto work at 7!! :rofl:

Zoe - Yes I sent chris a stress willy and something else but not sure is she's opened it?? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Has evryone had their gift??


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Has evryone had their gift??

Yep I had mine a while ago I know who its from but I havent opened it yet x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Has evryone had their gift??
> 
> Yep I had mine a while ago I know who its from but I havent opened it yet xClick to expand...

Now you see Reedy is a GOOD girl. Xmas presents shouldn't be opened until Xmas Day! :D


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Has evryone had their gift??
> 
> Yep I had mine a while ago I know who its from but I havent opened it yet xClick to expand...
> 
> Now you see Reedy is a GOOD girl. Xmas presents shouldn't be opened until Xmas Day! :DClick to expand...

Thanks Poshie but I have to Confess :blush: I would have opened it when It came through the door in November but DH wouldnt let me :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hope we don't get told off again for doing ss:blush: 

I feel really sick again today - I am not complaining though (honest) the only way I can stop it is to keep eating I will be the size of a house before long!!:rofl: My boobs are still killing too keep having to remind OH not to grab them!!!


----------



## Reedy

golcarlilly said:


> Hope we don't get told off again for doing ss:blush:
> 
> I feel really sick again today - I am not complaining though (honest) the only way I can stop it is to keep eating I will be the size of a house before long!!:rofl: My boobs are still killing too keep having to remind OH not to grab them!!!

I told my DH that, that when i'm pregnant he wont be able to keep grabbing them bcus if he does he'll have no teeth left :rofl:

No one likes to feel sick Tracy so you can complain a little x we'll still love you honest :hugs: x Glad your doing ok & it will take you a VERY VERY VERY VERY long time before you reach the size of a house skinny minie x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Has evryone had their gift??
> 
> Yep I had mine a while ago I know who its from but I havent opened it yet xClick to expand...
> 
> Now you see Reedy is a GOOD girl. Xmas presents shouldn't be opened until Xmas Day! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Poshie but I have to Confess :blush: I would have opened it when It came through the door in November but DH wouldnt let me :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh Reedy! :dohh: :rofl:

Hey Tracy. My sister tells me she's sick. She feels like she has a constant hangover. Unlike you though, she has lost her appetite and has lost half a stone. She says the thought of food makes her feel sick and she has actually been sick a couple of times now. It seems some people get a hunger and others can't stomach food! Crazy crazy hormones eh. I think she's at a similar stage to you in terms of how far along she is. She;s got her first scan 5 Jan.


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - Just EAT!! Its the only time its acceptable to put on a few extra pounds!! 

Reedy - I know who your S/S was!! :rofl:

Still got my fingers crossed for Nicky!! 

LOLA - I know your there :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Reedy

Glad to hear your sister is doing well Poshie x


----------



## lola

Haha! stalker Samba!

just catching up on all the happenings its been so [email protected]@dy long since I have been able to have a good skive!


----------



## lola

Hey Kerry any testing yet???? 15dpo!!!!


----------



## lola

:hi: everyone!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - :rofl: :rofl: https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x218/glockman1/STALKERSTICKERSD2.jpg


----------



## Poshie

Hi lola :wave:

I'll go for the deranged stalker option myself! :D


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks Poshie!! :rofl: Dont worry.... YOURE NEXT!! :rofl:


----------



## lola

:rofl: your so funny you crunchy nutter!

Hey Poshie! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Lola - :rofl: :rofl: https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x218/glockman1/STALKERSTICKERSD2.jpg

:rofl::rofl:

Hey Lola x How are you? x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Im being made redundant on Xmas eve!!

Can you believe this fucking place??!!!! :grr:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> Thanks Poshie!! :rofl: Dont worry.... YOURE NEXT!! :rofl:

:shock:

:tease:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Nicky, I'm so sorry your worst fear was proved true hun. What an absolute pig of a time to do it, that's not ethical is it?! I mean for goodness sake :( Did you get offered any sort of package?

:hugs:


----------



## lola

NickyT75 said:


> Im being made redundant on Xmas eve!!
> 
> Can you believe this fucking place??!!!! :grr:

shit thats awful :hugs:


----------



## lola

Hi Reedy, I'm good thanks xxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - THATS BOLLOX!!! Im so so so sorry babes. :hug: Now I get why your being paid late. Feel free to [email protected] me one now but..... The way I look at it is.... A new year, a new Life! This gives you the chance to find a job you really enjoy!! and that is not so stressful. 2009 is going to be wonderful for you.


----------



## ZoeBunny

Sorry girls... had to share, we've been in stitches with this in the office today!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri7YjgSqGjA


----------



## ZoeBunny

I'm so sorry Nicky!!! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: I'm here at work nice and early today so I can leave early. The storm that's going to hit us in a few hours is going to dump 2 inches of snow an hour for about 8 hours!! :dohh: 

Hi Zoe :hi:


----------



## Reedy

ZoeBunny said:


> Sorry girls... had to share, we've been in stitches with this in the office today!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri7YjgSqGjA

I cant hear it :hissy: I dont have sound on my work computer I'll have a listen when i get home although I think I can get the just of what it is :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Im being made redundant on Xmas eve!!
> 
> Can you believe this fucking place??!!!! :grr:

Oh Nicky that blows monkey dick, I'm so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Really sorry Nicky x :hug:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Hi Chris.... have you been playing with you new stress willy???
Naughty girl opening it early tut tut


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> Sorry girls... had to share, we've been in stitches with this in the office today!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri7YjgSqGjA

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

ZoeBunny said:


> Hi Chris.... have you been playing with you new stress willy???
> Naughty girl opening it early tut tut

:rofl::rofl: I know, I'm VERY bad! :blush: My new stress willy kept me occupied while I was in bed with my feet up in the air - staying still causes me stress so squeezing it for 20 minutes helped a great deal! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - You are so naughty!!! But Glad that its helping with the TTC malarky! Did you open both gifts?? 

Zoe - I'll have to listen at home too! The MD is in today!!


----------



## lola

OOh just had a fish finger sandwich! yummy in my tummy!


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> ZoeBunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chris.... have you been playing with you new stress willy???
> Naughty girl opening it early tut tut
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I know, I'm VERY bad! :blush: My new stress willy kept me occupied while I was in bed with my feet up in the air - staying still causes me stress so squeezing it for 20 minutes helped a great deal! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: glad to see its coming in handy :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

When you girls watch that farting Vid at home, watch this one too... xx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxzJYJ4U6Dg


----------



## NickyT75

ZoeBunny said:


> When you girls watch that farting Vid at home, watch this one too... xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxzJYJ4U6Dg

:rofl: awwwwww! the baby is soooooooo cute! x


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - You are so naughty!!! But Glad that its helping with the TTC malarky! Did you open both gifts??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, love the sex calendar. :rofl: There was NOOOO way I was waiting until Xmas to open up the gifts. :rofl: And it's a good thing I opened it up early....I was unwrapping the stress willy and my FIL was only feet away. :blush: I said, "Oh my" and ran down the stairs to our apartment where I proceeded to finish unwrapping the willy and laughed hysterically. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

ZoeBunny said:


> When you girls watch that farting Vid at home, watch this one too... xx
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxzJYJ4U6Dg

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - You are so naughty!!! But Glad that its helping with the TTC malarky! Did you open both gifts??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, love the sex calendar. :rofl: There was NOOOO way I was waiting until Xmas to open up the gifts. :rofl: And it's a good thing I opened it up early....I was unwrapping the stress willy and my FIL was only feet away. :blush: I said, "Oh my" and ran down the stairs to our apartment where I proceeded to finish unwrapping the willy and laughed hysterically. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: So im guessing that your not going to put the calendar on the fridge then!! Did you like the wrapping paper??
> 
> Zoe - Will defo watch both when I get home!!Click to expand...


----------



## Reedy

Right my Lovelies I'm offski I'll probably catch up this afternoon x 

Hope you all have a good day x x x x

Much Love x


----------



## golcarlilly

Poshie, that is just how I feel too - like I have a major hangover!!

Hi Chris, zoe and lola :wave:

Chris you are a BAD girl for opening early!!!!

Nicky I am so sorry about your job hun:hugs:, but like Kerry says maybe this will be a nice new start for you, do you get some payout? My company is still on short time and seems like we will be for the forseeable future, we were supposed to be coming back on the 2nd too but now back on the 5th Jan and having a day unpaid


----------



## golcarlilly

See you reedy :wave:


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - TTFN!!! Enjoy your Mc'd's!! 

tracy - Thats so RUBBISH!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Chris - You are so naughty!!! But Glad that its helping with the TTC malarky! Did you open both gifts??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, love the sex calendar. :rofl: There was NOOOO way I was waiting until Xmas to open up the gifts. :rofl: And it's a good thing I opened it up early....I was unwrapping the stress willy and my FIL was only feet away. :blush: I said, "Oh my" and ran down the stairs to our apartment where I proceeded to finish unwrapping the willy and laughed hysterically. :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: So im guessing that your not going to put the calendar on the fridge then!! Did you like the wrapping paper??
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nah, not the fridge and I LOVED the wrapping paper! :thumbup:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Chris you are a BAD girl for opening early!!!!

I know. :blush: :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Reedy enjoy Mickey D's! :D


----------



## lola

what wrapping paper was it!?


----------



## Chris77

lola said:


> what wrapping paper was it!?

Oh sorry :dohh: It was Santa's :D


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I have eaten my lunch - whats next?:wacko:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Right I have eaten my lunch - whats next?:wacko:

Chocolate :D


----------



## Sambatiki

lola - It was santa and rudolph with their bits out!!


----------



## golcarlilly

TBH (and don't shoot me down in flames everyone) but I am not a big chocolate fan! I love crisps and savoury things, I do like kiddy-type sweets like haribo though


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> lola - It was santa and rudolph with their bits out!!

Oh I didn't see their bits out. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl: 

But don't be offended, I wouldn't notice a :flasher: 2 feet away from me. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> TBH (and don't shoot me down in flames everyone) but I am not a big chocolate fan! I love crisps and savoury things, I do like kiddy-type sweets like haribo though

Not a huge chocolate fan either - I like sweets but not necessarily chocolate - except Crunchie Bars, Peanut Butter Cups and chocolate with caramel! YUMMY!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl: Now Im realising where you may have been going wrong wrong these last few cycles chris :rofl: Do you want me to post a pic of one?? :rofl:

tracy - DF bought some star mix home last night!! :munch:


----------



## lola

Sambatiki said:


> lola - It was santa and rudolph with their bits out!!

:rofl: where did you get it from?


----------



## lola

i need sweets now!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: Now Im realising where you may have been going wrong wrong these last few cycles chris :rofl: Do you want me to post a pic of one?? :rofl:
> 
> :

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> lola - It was santa and rudolph with their bits out!!
> 
> But don't be offended, I wouldn't notice a :flasher: 2 feet away from me. :rofl:Click to expand...

Maybe that's why you haven't got your bfp yet!! J/K :rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

OMG I'm such a piggie.... I've just scoffed a KFC and a couple of chocccy biscuits!!
:munch:


----------



## Poshie

I ended up going over to Maccy D's too and had 2 cheeseburgers and a medium fries! Great hangover food! Had some After 8's for pudding. How healthy was that?! Oh well, special treat :)


----------



## Chris77

ZoeBunny said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> lola - It was santa and rudolph with their bits out!!
> 
> But don't be offended, I wouldn't notice a :flasher: 2 feet away from me. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe that's why you haven't got your bfp yet!! J/K :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

I LOVE McDonald's and KFC! :munch:


----------



## Chris77

My boss is letting me leave early today because of the snow! :happydance:


----------



## golcarlilly

MMm I love those peanut butter cups we can get them in Selfridges over here I could just eat some! No idea what to have for dinner tonight OH is out on works xmas party so it is just me and DD, I have a pepperoni pizza in the freezer might have that and chips and be unhealthy!!


----------



## Chris77

Mind as well! Friday nights are a great time to splurge! :munch:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Chris77 said:


> My boss is letting me leave early today because of the snow! :happydance:

oooo that's not fair... :cold:

whereabouts in NY State are you honey?? I worked at a summer camp one year up in Harriman State Park (Woodbury Common/Monroe)


----------



## Chris77

ZoeBunny said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> My boss is letting me leave early today because of the snow! :happydance:
> 
> oooo that's not fair... :cold:
> 
> whereabouts in NY State are you honey?? I worked at a summer camp one year up in Harriman State Park (Woodbury Common/Monroe)Click to expand...

Oh I know Harriman and the Woodbury Common - awesome place to shop! :thumbup: :thumbup: My grandmother lives not far from Woodbury Common. 

I'm in Stormville which is Dutchess County. I'm working now in White Plains (Westchester County) about (50 miles South of Dutchess County) and I grew up in Yonkers (also Westchester County) about 65 miles South of Dutchess County and 15 miles South of White Plains. The Winter Storm we are going to have is affecting most of NY State.


----------



## golcarlilly

Ooh the places around you sound so great, I am off to have a nosy at the weather where you are!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lola - Believe it or not I got the paper from ann summers!! :rofl:

Chris - I want snow here!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

I grew up in Northampton, parents moved to Norfolk, went to University in York, parents moved to Staffordshire, I moved to London, parents moved back to Northampton and now I live in a little village near Retford, Notts (and work in Derby)

I think I get around a bit too! :rofl:

Sounds like you are in Snowstormville Chris :winkwink:


----------



## ZoeBunny

Sambatiki said:


> Lola - Believe it or not I got the paper from ann summers!! :rofl: QUOTE]
> 
> treat yourself to anything in there Kerry?? hehe


----------



## Sambatiki

Not this visit zoe :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Ooh the places around you sound so great, I am off to have a nosy at the weather where you are!

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lola - Believe it or not I got the paper from ann summers!! :rofl:
> 
> Chris - I want snow here!!

I'll send you some of my snow. We certainly have more than we need here!


----------



## Chris77

ZoeBunny said:


> I grew up in Northampton, parents moved to Norfolk, went to University in York, parents moved to Staffordshire, I moved to London, parents moved back to Northampton and now I live in a little village near Retford, Notts (and work in Derby)
> 
> I think I get around a bit too! :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like you are in Snowstormville Chris :winkwink:

Absolutely! They don't call STORMville for nothing! :rofl: Sometimes we'll get really bad thunder that NOONE else gets! :shrug: Stormville is also in the mountains, or at least, my house is anyway....pretty high up too...


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, you can have our snow. :dohh:


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> I grew up in Northampton, parents moved to Norfolk, went to University in York, parents moved to Staffordshire, I moved to London, parents moved back to Northampton and now I live in a little village near Retford, Notts (and work in Derby)
> 
> I think I get around a bit too! :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like you are in Snowstormville Chris :winkwink:

you live near me!!!!

Kerry - I'm defo getting some this weekend then! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Anyone know what time it is in India?? I have to call there to verify education for an employee.


----------



## Sambatiki

India is 9.40pm


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks overseas ladies for your snwo donations!! :yipee: Now I get to wear my poppy wellie boots, make snowmen and go sledging :wohoo:

Lola - Where are you??


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> India is 9.40pm

Thank you - guess I won't be calling the school now. :rofl:


----------



## lola

I live in Grantham, Lincolnshire at the moment, moving to Bottesford after Christmas, not far just near Nottingham ish. But I work in Warwickshire, well on the science park when in the UK office


----------



## ZoeBunny

Really Lola??? where are you????? https://i.slickdeals.net/images/smilies2/bigeye.gif
<-- trying to see if she can see her


----------



## lola

how on earth did you know what time it was in India???? I don't know what time it is in France and I work there, are they an hour ahead, an hour behind!!!!???? it gets soooo confusing!


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> Really Lola??? where are you????? https://i.slickdeals.net/images/smilies2/bigeye.gif
> <-- trying to see if she can see her

:rofl: my best friend at college live in retford!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Not far at all honey.... I sometimes pop down to Grantham to go to the big Downtown gardencentre thingy just off the A1 :thumbup:

I thought Bottesford was near S****horpe though?? must be a different one...


----------



## lola

well not in retford but in a little village called Winthorpe! wow that brings back memories!

I grew up in the vale of Belvoir.


----------



## ZoeBunny

As in the vale of Beaver :rofl:

Just realised why I couldn't see you... I'm at work... in DERBY :dohh:


----------



## lola

where's S****horpe ????


----------



## Sambatiki

lola said:


> how on earth did you know what time it was in India???? I don't know what time it is in France and I work there, are they an hour ahead, an hour behind!!!!???? it gets soooo confusing!

Because Im clever :angelnot:!! Because I have 3 different clocks on my desktop one of them is India. Only because I work in sourcing and product development and have to communicate with different countries.


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> As in the vale of Beaver :rofl:
> 
> Just realised why I couldn't see you... I'm at work... in DERBY :dohh:

:rofl: yep thats the one!!!!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Blimey... Winthorpe is only 10-15mins in the Car
Shame you don't live there hun, we could be ladies that 'do lunch' (when you're not jetsetting of course) x


----------



## lola

Sambatiki said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> how on earth did you know what time it was in India???? I don't know what time it is in France and I work there, are they an hour ahead, an hour behind!!!!???? it gets soooo confusing!
> 
> Because Im clever :angelnot:!! Because I have 3 different clocks on my desktop one of them is India. Only because I work in sourcing and product development and have to communicate with different countries.Click to expand...

now that is impressive! :amartass:


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> Blimey... Winthorpe is only 10-15mins in the Car
> Shame you don't live there hun, we could be ladies that 'do lunch' (when you're not jetsetting of course) x

its a small world isn't it!


----------



## ZoeBunny

lola said:


> where's S****horpe ????

:rofl: BnB took out the C... U.... N.. T.. of Scunny (S****horpe)
I bet it does it again! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> how on earth did you know what time it was in India???? I don't know what time it is in France and I work there, are they an hour ahead, an hour behind!!!!???? it gets soooo confusing!
> 
> Because Im clever :angelnot:!! Because I have 3 different clocks on my desktop one of them is India. Only because I work in sourcing and product development and have to communicate with different countries.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## ZoeBunny

IT DID!!! lol :rofl:


----------



## lola

won't be away as much in the new year, they are freezing travel where possible so that will be good for me. It seems silly we have all the live meeting tools so we should use them where possible anyway! will only be going once in Jan ao thats good!


----------



## Chris77

I work in a psychiatric hospital and back in the day it used to be called The New York State Lunatic Asylum. :rofl:


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> where's S****horpe ????
> 
> :rofl: BnB took out the C... U.... N.. T.. of Scunny (S****horpe)
> I bet it does it again! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: thats brilliant! no Bottesford is near nottingham way, its just a small village! Isn't s****horpe north near hull? wow my geography is amazing!


----------



## ZoeBunny

so after jan no more :plane:?
:yipee:
that means more chance of you and your DH being in the same country at O time!! :wohoo:


----------



## lola

argh its done it to me too!


----------



## lola

ZoeBunny said:


> so after jan no more :plane:?
> :yipee:
> that means more chance of you and your DH being in the same country at O time!! :wohoo:


Exactly!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lola

see you later everyone, I've got a conf call in 5 mins so better log back on and concentrate! xxxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

:yipee:

I've just googled your Bottesford... I see it, not too far!!
Yes, there is another one in Scunny.. near Hull :thumbup:

I'm in Gamston... Retford, not the one in Nottingham xx


----------



## ZoeBunny

byeeeeeee :hugs:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris that must be freaky - is it haunted? 

OMG I just swallowed a satsuma pip - will a tree grow inside me?:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

ZoeBunny said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> where's S****horpe ????
> 
> :rofl: BnB took out the C... U.... N.. T.. of Scunny (S****horpe)
> I bet it does it again! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I think thats the only swear word it does the ** with though...
See fuck bollocks ******* bloody


----------



## golcarlilly

I can't believe how much work I have had to do today - what is wrong with these people can't they leave me alone!!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Lola :wave:

<~~~eating a milk chocolate covered caramel and it's only 10:30 am! 

And I wonder why my ass has its own zip code! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh C*u*n*t and B*astard isnt allowed! :rofl:

Bye lola

Tracy - Nope no trees just babies!! 

<--- Is dashing off to eat a satsuma!


----------



## ZoeBunny

Chickens... I'm out of here, I've had fun today - thanks!!!
:friends: xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Oh C*u*n*t and B*astard isnt allowed! :rofl:
> 
> Bye lola
> 
> Tracy - Nope no trees just babies!!
> 
> <--- Is dashing off to eat a satsuma!

Yeah, I found out b*stard wasn't allowed a couple of weeks ago. :rofl:

<~~~has a mouth like a truck driver :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Zoe :wave: Have a great weekend! :hug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris77 said:


> Bye Lola :wave:
> 
> <~~~eating a milk chocolate covered caramel and it's only 10:30 am!
> 
> And I wonder why my ass has its own zip code! :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Tracy, did you find my cities??


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Zoe!! Hope you come back to visit!

Chris - :rofl: @ ass with its own zip code!


----------



## golcarlilly

Yes, the weather does look bad, googled on images to see stormville and it looks very rural and the houses are huge!!! You are SOOOO lucky to live in America!


----------



## golcarlilly

Bye Zoe!


----------



## Chris77

golcarlilly said:


> Yes, the weather does look bad, googled on images to see stormville and it looks very rural and the houses are huge!!! You are SOOOO lucky to live in America!

You googled the more expensive section of Stormville, they tend to not show the trailers. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

LOL!!!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: @ Chris


----------



## Chris77

:D


----------



## Chris77

We have snow showers in White Plains! I just hope it doesn't get too bad in the next 4 hours.......I REALLY don't want to sleep over at DH's friend's house. :nope:


----------



## golcarlilly

what time do you get to leave?


----------



## Chris77

2:00 pm - it's 11:17 am now.


----------



## golcarlilly

I am off in 45 mins :happydance: that is me done then till 5th January - I will be on here all over Christmas though! 

I have to go and finish a couple of things now before I leave so catch u later, hope you get home safe Chris!


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Tracy. You are so lucky you get all that time off for Christmas! We only get Christmas Day and anything else we have to use our own personal or vacation time. :growlmad:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, I am now off home to get changed then it's office xmas party time! Also my last day at work til 5 January. Rest assured I'll be back on here tomorrow though for an update.

Gotta dash, take care now :D

:happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Posh :wave: Have a good one!


----------



## Chris77

Just waiting on word from my DH when he can from work. I'm hoping he can leave soon! My boss said 2:00 but I know he'd let me leave early if need be. Fx so I don't have to stay at Pete's friend's house where I will have NO internet access!!! I can't be without the internet for more than a couple of hours before I start sweating and convulsing. :rofl:


----------



## golcarlilly

Our hols are all set so it is not as good as it sounds!! We have 2 weeks at Christmas, 2 weeks in Summer, a week in October and a few days at Easter and Spring bank - no floating days so that is rubbish!

Hope you can go home soon!

See you Poshie :wave:


----------



## golcarlilly

Chris I am prob being really dumb but what does FX mean - everyone seems to be using it?


----------



## Chris77

FX = Fingers Crossed


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye Poshie Have a super time tonight!


----------



## Chris77

I'm so bored! :hissy:


----------



## LeaArr

me too, kinda. I am FINALLY running out of work.


----------



## Reedy

I'm back :hi:

Had chicken nuggets, chips & an orange juice in my happy meal & got a toy too :happydance: 
didnt get any BBQ sauce though i forgot :dohh: & its not to easy to go back & get any when you have a 5 yr old & a 2 yr old in tow :rofl:

Feeling even more tired now I might have a nap b4 DH gets home :blush:

Hope you get home ok Chris x


----------



## Chris77

I just wanna go home! If I didn't only have 1 personal day left that I want to use for after Xmas, I'd have taken today off. Why couldn't the snow hold off a few more hours?? :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

<~~Eating Kraft Macaroni & Cheese for lunch

Hi Reedy :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im BAW too but have LOADS of work to do :hissy: I want to be proper BAW!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Lea & Reedy :wave:

No BBQ sacriledge!!! :grr:


----------



## Chris77

You only have a little while left Samba. :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yep 15 Mins!!!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:


----------



## Sambatiki

9!! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

5!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Just noticed that our server clock is fast :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

YAY! Home time for you! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Well, I got the okay to leave work now. (12:39pm) but DH didn't. :dohh: :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Hey kerry x 

Chris that sucks that DH cant come home x


----------



## Chris77

I can't go home either b/c DH and I took the same car. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I am expected at a housewarming/Christmas party tonight, but I am feeling like bumhole right now. I think I may have to stay home. :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Aww Lea :hugs: I hope I'll be home to keep you company. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Baby is all fine. here's a piccie


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Do you know the sex?


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> :yipee: Do you know the sex?


Sonographer thinks its a little girl


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: Do you know the sex?
> 
> 
> Sonographer thinks its a little girlClick to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris you are very bouncy!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Natalie glad to hear things are well with bubs x 
Ohhh & a little girl how exciting :happydance: love the pics of your scan too x 
Do we get to see a bump pic??


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Chris you are very bouncy!!!

Indeed :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Hey Natalie glad to hear things are well with bubs x
> Ohhh & a little girl how exciting :happydance: love the pics of your scan too x
> Do we get to see a bump pic??

Oh yea, I want a bump pic! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

yayayayay a (maybe) *PINK* BAW Bump!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nat :wave:

Congratulations on your lovely pink bump xx


----------



## LeaArr

Nat- Hurry up with that bump piccy already :rofl: We are not a patient bunch 'round here.


----------



## Chris77

Everyone has left the office to go home. :cry: I'm the only one left. :cry: DH can't get out until 2:30 pm, which means he won't be here until 3pm, so we'll probably have to stay over his friend's house. :hissy: Ugh, I'm so pissed.....I could have left 3 hours ago and been home already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

What!! You won't be home!! Who am I going to spend my evening home sick with!? :rofl: Sorry Chris! That sucks.


----------



## Reedy

Oh Chris I'm sorry sweety x :hugs: Hope DH gets there soon x :hugs:
How deeps the snow now??


----------



## Chris77

The snow is about 4 or 5 inches now......DH is on his way to get me now. I think he'll probably attempt to go home. We've both driven in worse.......although it will probably take 3 hours to get home. :rofl: I don't care though, as long as I can sleep in my own bed tonight and snuggle with my little Annie - and of course, have my internet. :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hope you manage to get home hun so you can be with Annie x

How is Annie now anyway??? still producing her own tears?? x


----------



## Chris77

Yes, but not as much tears. They're mucusy once again. :cry:

well, I think I'm going to make my way up to the lobby to wait for Pete. he should be along shortly. 

If I'm not back that means we couldn't get home and we stayed at a friend's house and don't have access to the internet. But even if we do get home, it'll be at least 3 hours before we get there, so don't get nervous....

Bye all!


----------



## LeaArr

Stay safe, Chris!


----------



## Reedy

:hug: for Annie x

Safe journey Chris x x x Hope Pete isnt too long x x x


----------



## Chris77

Well, I am home. FINALLY!! It is 10:28 pm and we left for home at 3:30 pm. :saywhat: I am NOT doing this again!!!!! :nope: I'm telling my boss on Monday, "Look, I'm giving you warning now so it isn't an unplanned absence, the very next time we get a snow storm, my butt isn't coming in." :rofl:

AND....we're supposed to get ANOTHER snow storm (just as bad as this one) on Sunday, and then another one on Christmas Eve!! :dohh: 

But we made it home safe and sound and now I am not going anywhere for the rest of the weekend. Which is a good thing actually, because I have at least 5 loads of laundry to do, have to clean the bathroom and vacuum. So, it's a good weekend to be snowed in.


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x

Hope everyone had a good weekend? x

I still feel rough :cry: I have a stuffy nose still a sore throat & a cough really hope it gets better before xmas day x
Really didnt want to come to work today as I'm here till 5.30pm cant wait for 2moro think we get to leave at about 12.30pm - Good Times 

its getting that little bit closer to AF or hopefully testing & a lovely xmas :bfp:
starting to feel very nervous but actually feel pretty calm about the :witch: showing up maybe its the spirit of xmas :rofl:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Reedy!!!

I'm feeling a little poorly too... It would be lovely for you to have a :bfp: on Christmas Day!!!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Natalie 
Sorry to hear your feeling poorly to there is def something nasty going around x 

Yeah it would be fab to get a xmas :bfp: but we'll see what happens trying so hard not to get my hopes up x 

Hows bump?? x 
Are you all finished for xmas now? I finish work 2moro lunch time & I cant wait x


----------



## NatalieW

Bump is fine, we had a walk to homebase! lol and I've just been sanding down polyfiller in the bathroom. Shattered now! The bump aches when I've done too much, so resting now!

We finished on Friday, I left work early for 20week scan too. So I got a nice two weeks off.


----------



## Reedy

Glad bump is well x make sure you get plenty of rest hun x 
When do you go back to work? x


----------



## NatalieW

I got back to work on the 5th January.. so i got a while!

Where is everyone else today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im here!!! 

On half day today so working like mad to get finished!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

I go back on the 5th too x

Morning Kerry x 
Are you finished work after today then? when do you go back? x


----------



## Sambatiki

No Im back in tomorrow :cry: but I have 5.5 holidays left. I can roll 5 over but have to use the half day. Last day tomorrow, but back in for the inbetween days. But Ive LOADS of holiday to take next year now!! :yipee:

How is everyone??? Ive spoken to both nat and reedy over the weekend!! 

Reedy - Did you manage to resist POAS this morning?


----------



## NatalieW

I love taking holidays... well I have to take them when school is off. I've already booked our holiday in 2009 with baby so we got that to look forward too.

I've just been clearing up my mess! Now looking at names and baby furniture


----------



## Reedy

Yes Kerry I managed to resit the temptation I'm very proud of myself :blush:

Only 3 more sleeps till xmas & only 2 more sleeps till POAS time :rofl:

Have you thought of any names yet Nat? x


----------



## Sambatiki

<--- Samba Is SOOOO jealous of nat :rofl:

You need to send us the links to look of the furniture.... 

Reedy - Looks like I need to give you a gold star!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - https://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n440/amienjake/2q3wsb5.jpg
And there is more where they came from, if your good tomorrow!! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy can have a gold star every time she resists.... I think I need to go make one!!

The girls name is going to be Emily Jane, but not sure of middle one yet. Now we have chosen a boys because I don't believe I'm having a girl! lol and that will be Benjamin Thomas or Benjamin Edward.

I love this but it's so expensive https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Nursery/Furniture-Ranges/Hadlow-Furniture-Pack(0028051) 

So I'm looking else where, with a mixture or Argos and Mothercare I can do a range for £350..

*Edited to make url work!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - https://i338.photobucket.com/albums/n440/amienjake/2q3wsb5.jpg
> And there is more where they came from, if your good tomorrow!! :rofl:

Awww thanks Kerry :happydance: I got a gold star

Nat - The link didnt work, it said page not found x 
Lovely traditional names by the way x More & more people are going back to traditional names now I love it x 

we have already got names picked out :blush: 
If its a boy its we chose - Harry Stephen
& if its a girl we going to name her - Ava Leona 

I'm sad i know but we've all done it :blush:


----------



## NatalieW

Reedy said:


> Nat - The link didnt work, it said page not found x
> Lovely traditional names by the way x More & more people are going back to traditional names now I love it x
> 
> we have already got names picked out :blush:
> If its a boy its we chose - Harry Stephen
> & if its a girl we going to name her - Ava Leona
> 
> I'm sad i know but we've all done it :blush:


Reedy, I eddited the link so it should work now. Thanks, we love the traditional names. I really like yours, Sam didn't like Ava, so couldn't have it!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - LOVE the furniture and both names!! Its great your planning just in case!! :rofl: Have you checked ebay for furniture too?? They have alot of brand new things on there might be worth a look. 

Reedy - Dan and I also have names picked out.... only girls ones though... Phoebe or hermione. Funny thing is I would like a boy first!! :rofl: We cant agree on boys names. But we have plenty of time for that!! :rofl:

I posted in LTTC yesterday about when to start the ball rolling with tests etc....

I think Ive realised why Im so glum about it all apart from the obvious!! 
Im at the teenager stage of TTC, not new enough for it to still be exciting and not wise enough for DR's to take me seriously....


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks Kerry, love your names too!!

At the doctors they normally say a year of ttc... however you could lie. It's worth going to seem them to have a chat about it, it wouldn't do any harm, might give you something to work towards, if you know what I mean.

Alternatively you could plan your wedding and then most likely you'll get pregnant!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> I think Ive realised why Im so glum about it all apart from the obvious!!
> Im at the teenager stage of TTC, not new enough for it to still be exciting and not wise enough for DR's to take me seriously....

Kerry how long have you been ttc now? x 
My friend spoke to her doctor & she said that for every year you were on the pill thats how long it should take for the pill to get out of your system in months i.e I was on the pill for 7 years so should take me 7 months (only an estimate though not for definite) & the reason why it takes some quicker than others is bcus their body can flush the pill out quicker dygwim???

I thought you could go see your doc after 6 months of ttc or is it a year?? x


----------



## destiny27

hi ladies thought id drop in and say hi :) :D

hope youre all ok

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

I cant lie, as I have had a MC!! I think they might see through me! :rofl:
I can imagine the doc saying are you sure you have been trying for a year?? and me saying OH yes!! :blush: 

They normally say 1 year but given my MC and that I was on the depo for 7-8 years Im hoping they'll see me sooner esp with all the bad side effects it can have. Ive been off it though for 3 years or so now. Wasnt going to see Dr just yet though I'd give it another 2 cycles. You can be on the waiting list for tests for months


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi destiny!

How are you!


----------



## destiny27

I'm good thanks, how's you?

:D


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Destiny

Kerry I didn't think you could lie, one of my friends who did ended up with twins... I would go and see them in the new year, see what they say. Another friend took two years to conceive, she went to doctors at 8months of trying and she got all her test and ended up with a lap and dye and conceived that month


----------



## Reedy

Hi Destiny How are you?? 

and who's James???? Do tell all x x x


----------



## Reedy

Nat - I love the furniture & Its not to badly priced for what you get x shop around though you might find something you prefer for a lot less money x


----------



## destiny27

hi, im good Reedy hows you? :D

James is my new love interest, hehe treats me better than the last one, then again a monkey could have treated me better :rofl:

always makes me smile too :cloud9:


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah I love it too... I am making a spreadsheet of stuff we still got to buy then DH can choose!! lol


----------



## NatalieW

oooh thats so nice to hear Destiny and it will be extra nice over xmas!


----------



## Sambatiki

destiny - Great news on the new boyf!!! Or is a friend with benefits :rofl: I know Im cheeky! :rofl:

Nat - Loads od ppl fall after lap and dye as it can clear any small blockages. 

Right Im offski TTFN!! xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Glad your back smiling again hun :hugs: 
so how did you meet? x 

Nat - the spreadsheet is a good idea x & if Sam picks something you dont like just give him a little nudge & he'll soon go for something you like :rofl: thats what i do anyway :blush::rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Bye Kerry have a lovely work free afternoon you lucky thing x


----------



## destiny27

lol @ friends with benefits 

he's a friend of a friend :D

my mums glad im happy again too :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls merry christmas, is everyone ready for the big day? XXX


----------



## NatalieW

And so you should be... no should be treated like shite!

:hi: daisy.... i'm all wrapped and ready to rock and roll!!


----------



## Poshie

Can't remember if I said last week or not, but I'm on leave now for 2 weeks, so will be on here at different times to normal. 

Went to Tescos and it was heaving, ridiculously busy! Still, managed to stock up so won't need to go again for a good while. Picked up some Tesco's own ov tests (rather than my usual expensive digi tests) and see how I get on with those this month. Due to start testing Friday.

I've just spoken to a special pharmacist to find out about jabs / risks required for maldives as we are ttc (or even pg!) DH emailed nhs direct who sent us some links and a phone no. of a travel pharmacist. She said she will do some research and ring me back.


----------



## destiny27

I need to wrap presents up but im so not in the mood lol


----------



## Poshie

Hi there Destiny :wave:

I have done half my wrapping and will try to finish the rest off today. Might even get my iddy diddy Christmas tree out (yep, that's right, not even got any decs up at all yet!).


----------



## DaisyDuke

Poshie said:


> Can't remember if I said last week or not, but I'm on leave now for 2 weeks, so will be on here at different times to normal.
> 
> Went to Tescos and it was heaving, ridiculously busy! Still, managed to stock up so won't need to go again for a good while. Picked up some Tesco's own ov tests (rather than my usual expensive digi tests) and see how I get on with those this month. Due to start testing Friday.
> 
> I've just spoken to a special pharmacist to find out about jabs / risks required for maldives as we are ttc (or even pg!) DH emailed nhs direct who sent us some links and a phone no. of a travel pharmacist. She said she will do some research and ring me back.

We went to the maldives on honeymoon and cos its just islands it easy to control diseases. From memory it's just typhoid and to be upto date on tetanus. When are u going, which island are u going to. OMG ur gonna love it im SOOOO jelous. XXX


----------



## buffycat

afternoon peeps......

my honeymoon was in maldives too.....so gorgeous.......


----------



## Reedy

Hey Poshie, Daisy & Buffy hope your all well x 

Daisy - yep I'm all ready for xmas cant wait now :happydance:

Poshie - cant believe you dont have any crimbo decs up 

Buffy - Hope your well hun x x x


----------



## buffycat

hi Reedy...

am ok thanks......just counting down to 2009 now....think i'll be writing this year off

so what is everyone doing for New Year?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Were going to dh's mums for new year :cry: we have to cos were going to my mums for xmas :hissy:


----------



## Reedy

Not sure what we doing yet but we are staying in its too expensive to go out at new year everything is doubled in price x


----------



## buffycat

it is really expensive i agree.....we are going to our neighbours house as they are having a party.....will have a curry before we go though.....mmmm...naan bread....:D


----------



## NatalieW

We're staying in alone... having a nice dinner... lamb shanks and veg. I get too tired these days!!! lol


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> We're staying in alone... having a nice dinner... lamb shanks and veg. I get too tired these days!!! lol

Aw bless ya Nat x its all worth it though x


----------



## NatalieW

Oh i know it is!!! Saves a fortune as well, I know we have an expensive meal and if you add wine to that its still cheaper than going out!!

Right I've done the bathroom and hoovered the house, only kitchen left to tidy!


----------



## Poshie

Ahh cool so Daisy and Buffy went to the Maldives :) So you recommend it then? We're still not sure on which island (there are soo many!). We've been told Kerudu and Sun Island are nice. Where did you guys go? Yeah we think it's typhoid and hep a but I haven't had a call back yet. As you say, because they are small islands, there's not alot of disease.

We going to MIL on xmas eve/day and then my family on boxing day. Two lots of presents, cool :)

We don't tend to do much New Year (all whacked out after Christmas!). No plans yet.

PS. Reedy I have my ickle tree and a few decs up now :D


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well done Nat u girls are right new years is sooooooo expensive. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

We went to laguna, total heaven we had a water villa suite, lush lush lush........

https://www.lagunamaldives.com/friend/index.htm


----------



## Reedy

Poshie said:


> PS. Reedy I have my ickle tree and a few decs up now :D

Glad to hear you finally all xmassed up Poshie :rofl: even if it is about 2 weeks late :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDuke

FYI u know what u look at borchures and u think well im sure its nice but not quite as nice as the pics, well the maldives is :happydance: omg i wanna come with u. All there is to do is eat, drink, sunbathe, relax, read books, listen to music and :sex: :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

Lazing around is very much the plan Daisy! Hey that Laguna Island looks lush - who did you fly with? Did you book through a travel agent? I've not come across that island before :)

Just got a call from the pharmacy. Lady says tetanus and hep a are fine (inactive); typhoid is more of a risk but if I don't have it and get the disease, that would be very bad for baby. Personal choice whether to have that one, but she said if you are staying somewhere upmarket (with good water supply) then I shouldn't need it. I was only going to drink bottled water anyway.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi: Sorry for my tardiness. I called out sick to work.

DH was up ALL night coughing, so I didn't get to sleep until around 4:30 and then I slept right passed my alarm and didn't get up until 8:00!! :saywhat: I have to be at my desk at 8:00! So, I called my boss and just said that I was up all night sick. NOt a total like, I was up all night, just not sick. :rofl: And being exhausted I didn't want navigate the icy roads to work. We had another 5 inches of snow last night and the temps dipped to 8 degrees so everything froze.

So, I've been helping FIL shovel this morning. 

Oh....I had a blonde moment. I'm not totally used to my new phone yet so I THOUGHT I had hung up the phone after I called my second boss and said that I was sick and I said to DH, I"m too exhausted to navigate icy roads. Then a couple minutes later the phone was talking to me and I realized I had left the phone on!!!! :dohh: So the Recruiter I work with, if she decided to hang on the phone after I said, "I'm sick I'll see you tomorrow" will hear me say I'm too exhausted to navigate icy roads and then hear me belch and fart. :dohh: :blush: :rofl: Hopefully, she just deleted the message right after I said bye. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> So the Recruiter I work with, if she decided to hang on the phone after I said, "I'm sick I'll see you tomorrow" will here me say I'm too exhausted to navigate icy roads and then hear my belch and fart. :dohh: :blush: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hi Chris x 

I see DH is no better x good idea not going to work in the snow & ice when you havent had much sleep :hugs:

Hope your having a good day x


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Reedy, DH is feeling a little better, at least his fever broke last night.....he had 101.5 when I first attempting to get some sleep. 

He's been taking his temperature with my BBT thermometer. :rofl: He said to me (after taking his temp) what the hell kind of thermometer is this...101.59?? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> He's been taking his temperature with my BBT thermometer. :rofl: He said to me (after taking his temp) what the hell kind of thermometer is this...101.59?? :rofl: :rofl:

So when's he ovulating :rofl:

Glad he's feeling a little better & hopefully he'll be right as rain by xmas day x


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Thanks Reedy, DH is feeling a little better, at least his fever broke last night.....he had 101.5 when I first attempting to get some sleep.
> 
> He's been taking his temperature with my BBT thermometer. :rofl: He said to me (after taking his temp) what the hell kind of thermometer is this...101.59?? :rofl: :rofl:

This post reminded me to record my temp on FF. :rofl: Thanks!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Lea how are you? x


Man today is going slow, roll on lunchtime 2moro :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Reedy said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> He's been taking his temperature with my BBT thermometer. :rofl: He said to me (after taking his temp) what the hell kind of thermometer is this...101.59?? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> So when's he ovulating :rofl:
> 
> Glad he's feeling a little better & hopefully he'll be right as rain by xmas day xClick to expand...

According to his temp this morning, he just ovulated! :rofl: :rofl:

Hi Lea! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

These pics are from Saturday after our snowstorm on Friday. 


https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/013-2.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/018.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/017-1.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/015.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/010-1.jpg


----------



## Reedy

OMG how cute is Annie's liitle outfit x 

Right I'm off home I'll speak to you all 2moro hope you have a good night all x 

Muchos love


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Reedy! :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris...

Lovely photos, who's is the big dog? The blinking baby won't sit still this afternoon


----------



## DaisyDuke

Poshie said:


> Lazing around is very much the plan Daisy! Hey that Laguna Island looks lush - who did you fly with? Did you book through a travel agent? I've not come across that island before :)
> 
> Just got a call from the pharmacy. Lady says tetanus and hep a are fine (inactive); typhoid is more of a risk but if I don't have it and get the disease, that would be very bad for baby. Personal choice whether to have that one, but she said if you are staying somewhere upmarket (with good water supply) then I shouldn't need it. I was only going to drink bottled water anyway.

We booked with kuoni. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Cute cute cute chris me want huggles :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

I'll give you a hug Daisy!!! Might be cheaper than going to USA!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks nat :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - Doesn't look like Annie liked her booties too much. Very cute piccies. 

I should take a pic of the snow we have here. I went to the housewarming/Christmas party on Friday, and it looked like they had 2 ft of snow on their deck. It was pretty ovbious as they had cleared the snow from the door to the BBQ. :rofl: They left a path for us nasty ass smokers by the door :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

The big dog is Kobolt, he's FIL's dog. 

Lea, the one bootie kept coming off her foot....:rofl: You HAD to see her walking in them, it was the funniest shit!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Nat, I wish I could feel your baby move! :hugs: I've never ever felt a baby in utero! I was never close enough to anyone who was preggers to feel their bellies. :rofl: So, I have no idea what a pregnant belly even feels like! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris it feels like an alien...!!! Sam can't feel baby yet. Hopefully as it grows he will be able to.


----------



## Reedy

Chris77 said:


> Nat, I wish I could feel your baby move! :hugs: I've never ever felt a baby in utero! I was never close enough to anyone who was preggers to feel their bellies. :rofl: So, I have no idea what a pregnant belly even feels like! :dohh:

I'm lucky that I'm incredibly close to my sister so I was always asking to feel the baby kick & I could sit for hours staring at my sisters bump watching baby move around its an amazing thing must be even better to actually feel it inside aswell x 

Morning everyone 

ITS XMAS EVE TOMORROW :yipee::yipee::yipee:

We're going out for dinner tonight with my sister BIL & our friends to celebrate no more work till next year :happydance:

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## NatalieW

oooh Reedy are you excited over xmas.... I can't seem to get excited!! I;ve decided to sit on my bum and do nothing today!

THink we have decided on furniture, Sam actually went browsing on the internet and found it all by himself!!! https://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/range/murano/2708/


----------



## Reedy

Love the furniture Nat, Sam has good taste x 

I love xmas & yes I get very excited, I still find it hard to get to sleep on xmas eve even though I'm 25 :blush::rofl: 
Hopeing next xmas will be the best ever when there will be 3 of us (hopefully) x


----------



## NatalieW

Aww... there will be 3 of you!!! I can't believe he actually went browsing for other furniture!

Doing anything exciting at work today?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nat - LOVE the furniture!! Isnt Sam a good boy!!! 

https://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn299/ablondegal/goldstardivd02.gif


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq4/katieairplaine/merry-christmas.jpg


----------



## NatalieW

He is a good boy!!! Very careful with money as well!!! Righto best go get showered! brb..


----------



## Reedy

NatalieW said:


> Doing anything exciting at work today?

Cleaning :dohh: so no nothing exciting just glad I'll be at home by 1pm :happydance:

Morning kerry x how are you today sweets? x


----------



## Sambatiki

Im alright thanks!! VERY BAW though, but its looking like there isnt going to be many of us around today. 

IM STILL EXCITED FOR YOU!!


----------



## NatalieW

When are you testing Reedy?


----------



## Reedy

I'm testing tomorrow Nat as long as AF doesnt show that is x


----------



## NatalieW

oooh exciting, how are you feeling?


----------



## Reedy

Excited, nervous, sick 

I really dont want to get my hopes up but I have noticed a few things this month that i havent had the past 3 cycles which I cant explain but I'll just have to wait & see I guess x I'm still hoping & praying for a :bfp:


----------



## NatalieW

:dust:

Good Luck!!! 

Righto, I'm off to watch some Xmas tv!!!

Will back later


----------



## Reedy

Bye Nat have a good day x


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye nat!! Have fun!

Well, I cant be BOVVVVVVERED doing any work!! Although we are having a shorter day because we have a little office party with food, drinks and secret santa!! :yipee:


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi ladies, 

Nat - love the furniture!

Claire - OMG have you not :test: yet!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Tracy - No she hasnt :grr: Im pissing my pants here!!! If she was a good friend she'd test now so I can stop wetting myself!!


----------



## golcarlilly

:rofl: 

Reedy - hurry up!!!!

Right I am off to get ready to go out, I will prob be back on this evening, have a good party this aft Kerry!

See you all later :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Bye tracy!! xxx


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Tracy - No she hasnt :grr: Im pissing my pants here!!! If she was a good friend she'd test now so I can stop wetting myself!!

:cry:

I am a good friend by not peeing yet I'm making you a stronger person Kerry :rofl:

Hey Tracy x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Tracy - No she hasnt :grr: Im pissing my pants here!!! If she was a good friend she'd test now so I can stop wetting myself!!
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I am a good friend by not peeing yet I'm making you a stronger person Kerry :rofl:
> 
> Hey Tracy xClick to expand...

Hmmmm :rofl: Its not good for my pants though :rofl:

Am I the only one at work today?? :cry:


----------



## DaisyDuke

i'm at work Kerry, Reedy u know i i feel about u poas?


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Chris Happy Christmas eve eve, are u full of festive cheer?


----------



## Chris77

Reedy OMG :test: :test: :test:!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So who's got what time off over xmas? We haven taken some holiday days so were off after tomorrow till the 5th Jan :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

I'm just off the day after Xmas, that's it.


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya :wave: Chris
Saw your snow doggy pics from yesterday annies so cute!! 

Reedy Wont POAS.... even just to stop me from wetting myself in the work place which might I add is extremely embarassing!

Just the xmas bit off for me too back for the in-betweener days :hissy: my choice though because I want to carry 5 extra days holiday over... just in case I have any appointments that I might need to go too


----------



## DaisyDuke

Chris boo hiss only 1 day off after xmas, do u not celebrate boxing day over there?

Samba I think Reedy is being very cruel putting u thro all that humiliation :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

DaisyDuke said:


> Chris boo hiss only 1 day off after xmas, do u not celebrate boxing day over there?
> 
> Samba I think Reedy is being very cruel putting u thro all that humiliation :rofl:

Me too :cry:


----------



## buffycat

fingers crossed for you Reedy....i hope you get an extra Chrimbo pressie this year! :dance:


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Chris boo hiss only 1 day off after xmas, do u not celebrate boxing day over there?
> 
> Samba I think Reedy is being very cruel putting u thro all that humiliation :rofl:

No we don't celebrate Boxing Day...we only get Xmas Day and I took a personal for the day after Xmas. :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

buffy!!! How lovely to see you :hug:

How are you feeling??


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Chris boo hiss only 1 day off after xmas, do u not celebrate boxing day over there?
> 
> Samba I think Reedy is being very cruel putting u thro all that humiliation :rofl:
> 
> No we don't celebrate Boxing Day...we only get Xmas Day and I took a personal for the day after Xmas. :cry:Click to expand...

Thats RUBBISH!!! Although you do get thanksgiving hols that we dont have


----------



## Chris77

<~~drinking Dunkin Donuts Coffee! :D


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Chris boo hiss only 1 day off after xmas, do u not celebrate boxing day over there?
> 
> Samba I think Reedy is being very cruel putting u thro all that humiliation :rofl:
> 
> No we don't celebrate Boxing Day...we only get Xmas Day and I took a personal for the day after Xmas. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats RUBBISH!!! Although you do get thanksgiving hols that we dont haveClick to expand...

True.....it's still RUBBISH though! :rofl: Adults work too much.....


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Im with you on that one!! I dont know why there was a problem sending kids up to chimney sweep! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hi Kerry.....

just dashing off....supposed to be on annual leave this afternoon...

will be on tomorrow though.......

hope you are all happy and well...

luv
C
x


----------



## Chris77

<~~~is unusually upbeat and chipper this morning! :D :fool: :fool:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Buffy :hi: Bye Buffy :wave: See you tomorrow! 

<~~~has to work Xmas Eve :cry: but should be able to leave early.


----------



## Sambatiki

See you tomorrow buffy!! 

Chris - Looks like its just the 2 of us!!


----------



## Chris77

Looks like.....I have NO work to do today whatsoever! :nope: 

Lea should be along shortly.


----------



## NatalieW

I know why Chris is happy.... she's been having COFFEE!! :muaha:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> I know why Chris is happy.... she's been having COFFEE!! :muaha:

:fool: :fool: YUP!!!!!!! But, I was happy before that too...like insanely hyper! Hmmm......could that be a symptom???? :rofl: :rofl: Another "obvious observation" :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

No chris, I just think its yooooouuuu!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ooooohhh I just got gifts from my co-workers! :headspin: Why can't work be like this every day!?!? :shrug:


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls :)

Good to hear some are in the Christmas spirit. I wasn't feeling Christmassy until yesterday when I was putting up my decs (albeit minimal) and wrapping pressies. Looking forward to seeing the family.

Reedy - very strong of you not to test, that's impressive willpower you have there. 

Chris - pretty snow pics you have there and sweet pink outfit Annie has ;) I have all but given up coffee. T'other day I had a cappucino and my word, I was noticeably hyper after that! :shock:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> No chris, I just think its yooooouuuu!!!

:yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Posh :hi: :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Well, my wedding albums are FINALLY ready! It only took me 18 months to order them. :dohh: MIL is PISSED at me. :blush: Ah, oh well. :shrug:

DH is home sick again today and I am soooooooo afraid of driving to the photographer's by myself to pick up the albums. I have no idea where it is and although I have a GPS in my car, I am still deathly afraid of getting lost. :dohh: So, I e-mailed the dude and told him both of our cars are in the shop and have no way of getting down there so if he wants his $2,000 he needs to meet me in White Plains (where I work) or wait until Monday (at which time I'll be with hubby again and we can drive down together) :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

A double wave for me today, I like it :D


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: poshie

Chris the reason why each day can't be like this is because it costs so much money!!! I bet you'll be awake waiting for Santa to come down his chimney on Xmas Eve!


----------



## Poshie

Only 18 months? I don't see any problem with that myself ;)


----------



## Poshie

Hi Natalie :wave:

I'm pottering about getting stuff done today, so I'll be on here only intermittently. 

Glad to hear you're not working too hard Chris and that you'll finish early tomorrow :)


----------



## Sambatiki

NO WORK!! :wohoo: 

I have just had a big box of samples to open and play with!!


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> Only 18 months? I don't see any problem with that myself ;)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> :hi: poshie
> 
> Chris the reason why each day can't be like this is because it costs so much money!!! I bet you'll be awake waiting for Santa to come down his chimney on Xmas Eve!

That's right! :dohh: DUH!!! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya poshie and wb nat!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris77 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Only 18 months? I don't see any problem with that myself ;)
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Im still waiting for the wedding to take place!! Nervermind photos :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Ooooooohh my photographer is coming to meet me to give me the albums! :yipee: Now, I don't have to shit my pants driving to a place I don't know by myself. :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Everyone keeps asking me how I feel after yesterday's "sickness" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

What Samples Kerry??

Talking of wedding albums, I've just finished putting together our wedding album...!!!

Chris you are a woose! What did the photographer say?


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive been playing with plasma balls, personal rape alarms, disco lights all good fun!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Ive been playing with plasma balls, personal rape alarms, disco lights all good fun!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

I don't think rape alarms will help in the bedroom?!


----------



## Sambatiki

I gotta know that they work!! 

The rape alarm made everyone jump!! :rofl: I love my job!


----------



## Poshie

Chris77 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Ive been playing with plasma balls, personal rape alarms, disco lights all good fun!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Now at least you have a wide variety of items there Samba.........something for everyone!


----------



## Poshie

Great news on the wedding album Chris. :D


----------



## Chris77

You ladies are cracking me up over here. :rofl: :rofl:

<~~~~~~on her 2nd cup of coffee! :winkwink: :fool: :fool:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris ... STEP AWAY FROM THE COFFEE!!!


----------



## Poshie

I reckon your photographer is winding you up Chris.......I reckon he won't turn up with your albums for at least 18 months! :D


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Chris ... STEP AWAY FROM THE COFFEE!!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Poshie said:


> I reckon your photographer is winding you up Chris.......I reckon he won't turn up with your albums for at least 18 months! :D

:rofl::rofl: God my MIL would CRUCIFY me!!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

You would be in her bad books... no more xmas presents for you this year!!!


----------



## Poshie

Ooo MIL's eh? Who needs 'em! ;)


----------



## NatalieW

Well mine isn't excited about the baby, she already has a grandson. She forgot when our scan was however Sam's friend remembered!!


----------



## Poshie

NatalieW said:


> Well mine isn't excited about the baby, she already has a grandson. She forgot when our scan was however Sam's friend remembered!!

Eh?? That's not cool, how mean! :(


----------



## NatalieW

I just ignore it! Life is to short to be bitter. Must hurt Sam a bit tho


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> You would be in her bad books... no more xmas presents for you this year!!!

Too late :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Well mine isn't excited about the baby, she already has a grandson. She forgot when our scan was however Sam's friend remembered!!

Oh that really sux Nat! I'm sorry! :hugs:

Well, my MIL won't be happy either because she doesn't think we should have a baby until we have our own house! :growlmad: So, I know how you feel! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> I just ignore it! Life is to short to be bitter. Must hurt Sam a bit tho

AMEN!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

mmm, trying to think of what to do next. I've done the wedding album, tidied the house yesterday, had a sleep today!!


----------



## LeaArr

Merry Christmas Eve Eve!!

Last night was an adventure. When I got home, I noticed a parcel from our dear Chris. Thank you btw, I was so excited to go through my new make-up toys :) I didn't realize it came with all that stuff. It was like Christmas came early!! Anyway, that actually comes later in my story though. 
I got home and Nick didn't let me even so much as take off a mit before shoving me out the door to go food shopping. We do that, and we played elves and dropped off a bottle of Christmas cheer to a friend of the family that had given us a deep freezer earlier in the year. When we finally got home at about 7:30, I went to the washroom, and I noticed that my little bladder buddies (st00pid infection) were back. I knew it was beginning stages, but it was better to get antibiotics now then suffering on Christmas day when there was nothing I could do about it. 
I was opening my parcel and telling Nick that I was concerned, Here was the convo:

Me: I think I have another bladder infection, I am concerned
Nick: Yeah, me too. Want to go to the Doc?
Me: yeah, prolly should...oh here is my free gift 
Nick: you amaze me!
Me: what?!
Nick: First you are saying you are concerned, and in the same breath you say, ooooo Free stuff!!
Me: *laughing* Let's go to the Dr's office now

2 1/2 hours later, and too late to go to the pharmacy to fill my rx, we head home tired and cranky. 
The doctor said that he didn't notice much of anything in my urine sample, he is sending it for cultures I think he said, then he saw my chart and said "well, it doesn't matter what the test says, you are feeling crappy, you obviously know when this is coming on" :rofl: I guess I go there lots for this kinda thing or something :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

hi lea :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

:hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Im finishing in a moment but will be back later on tonight! 

Nat - If I dont speak to you before! Have a WONDERFUL christmas. Im sure I'll see you before NY!! :hug: Hope that santa brings you everything you want!


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: I am so glad your make-up came! :yipee: :yipee: Sorry about the bladder infection though. :hugs:

I hope you enjoy it all!! (not the bladder infection) :rofl:

Bye Samba, speak to you tonight. :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hi Lea :hi: I am so glad your make-up came! :yipee: :yipee: Sorry about the bladder infection though. :hugs:
> 
> I hope you enjoy it all!! (not the bladder infection) :rofl:
> 
> Bye Samba, speak to you tonight. :wave:

:rofl: are you kidding me?! a bladder infection is like a party in my insides and everyone is invited. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Im finishing in a moment but will be back later on tonight!

see you soonish.


----------



## Chris77

Just got my wedding albums. :happydance: Now everyone can stop hounding me. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Just got my wedding albums. :happydance: Now everyone can stop hounding me. :rofl:

ohhh, that's so exciting.


----------



## Chris77

Better late than never. :rofl:

So Lea are you wearing your new make-up today?


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Better late than never. :rofl:
> 
> So Lea are you wearing your new make-up today?

:blush: no. I had a hard time getting my arse out of bed this morning. I didn't even do my hair :rofl:

edit - I also need to learn to put it on properly :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: :rofl: 
Ah, just play around with it, I'm sure you'll look beautiful no matter what you do.


----------



## LeaArr

or I will look like a three yr old that got into her mommy's make-up :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Gosh, I can't concentrate today and tomorrow is going to be even worse! Really mean to make people work 2 days before Xmas! 
I'm actually have 2 Xmas's. Tomorrow we're exchanging gifts with SIL, BIL, DH's Aunt, Uncle, cousins and some friends....then Xmas on Thursday with my family! :headspin:

So, I can't concentrate!!!! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

lol chris you like a kid in a sweet shop!!! We get Xmas three times... tomorrow, xmas day and boxing day!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

same as me! 3 christmas's for me too! :yipee:

My friends waters broke last night, but she isnt progressing. Its looking like theyre going to induce her tonight!!! :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

oooh kerry how exciting!!!! She could have an xmas day baby!!!


----------



## Chris77

Very exciting Kerry! :yipee:

Nat, how great you get 3 Xmases! :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

Yup!!!

Righto I'd best go cook dinner, I am around tomorrow but If I don't see any of you have a lovely Xmas you all deserve it!! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

I know!! Its so exciting!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nat :wave: Have a lovely Christmas!! :hugs:

Still 2 hours left of work. :cry: I want to get out of here sooooooooooo bad!! I haven't done ANY work today AT ALL!!


----------



## LeaArr

I am happy to finally only have one Christmas. Every year we have a jam crammed schedule. We are just hosting dinner at our place tomorrow, then we are doing nothing til Monday :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: That's great Lea! After tomorrow, I'm off until Monday as well! :D


----------



## LeaArr

:yipee::happydance::headspin::dance:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Ladies... it's xmas eve!!!

So far this morning I have done breakfast, marinaded lunch, made some home made bread... now got xmas day pudding to do!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nat ur like little Suzy homemaker :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah but now I'm sat on my arse watching tv! I've 3/4 done the xmas day pudding, its cooling in the oven now!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Am i the only one at work? :(


----------



## Sambatiki

I think so babes! How are you?


----------



## Chris77

DaisyDuke said:


> Am i the only one at work? :(

Nope, I'm at work :hi: It's 8:01 am here so I just got here. 

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Afternoon :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Looks like you have been a busy bee today!! Where's sam?? I hope he's been helping!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm off girls, hope u all have a super super xmas and a happy new year (i sung that) :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Daisy, have a wonderful Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

T minus 9 hours until PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
T minus 28 hours until MORE PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!  :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

Ola!!

Only a few hours of work, then home to my wonderful family!! That's a PMA if ever I heard one. 
My SIL is going to drive me to drink. I will not let her annoy me during my Christmas dinner though. repeating "I will not let her get to me...I will not let her get to me....I will not let her get to me..." Ah, who am I fooling. I just want her to go away :rofl:

The dress that I ordered for my BIL's wedding is in. They are open today, so I am going to pick it up after I am done here. :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

Sambatiki said:


> Looks like you have been a busy bee today!! Where's sam?? I hope he's been helping!

Sam's been at work, I have also cooked lunch... changed the bed all while Sam has been on the computer!!!




Chris77 said:


> T minus 9 hours until PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> T minus 28 hours until MORE PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!  :yipee:

Lol Chris your like Tigger!

:hi: LeaArr


----------



## LeaArr

:hi: Natalie :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi: Short day for me too.....although will probably only get to leave at 3:00. :growlmad: So, only 90 mins. less than a full day. :dohh: But I'll take it!

:yipee: about your dress being in! Know what you mean about SIL's driving you to drink. :rofl: You're right though, don't let her get to you. :hugs: And if she does, well.....hey that's why there's :wine: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> T minus 9 hours until PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> T minus 28 hours until MORE PRESENTS!!!!!!!!!!  :yipee:
> 
> Lol Chris your like Tigger!Click to expand...

:rofl: I'm starting to take after my little Annie. :rofl: She's tigger personified! :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: Your so excited!!!

Just ignore SIL and say sodd it, its your xmas too!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> :rofl: Your so excited!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> And I just can't hide it.................. :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

oh no.... she sings tooo!!!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya ladies!! :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: kerry... are you all wrapped? When are you off to the pub?


----------



## Sambatiki

Nope not wrapped yet!! :rofl: Dan has all the wrapping paper in his car!! 
But I have done all my cards

Going to the pub about 7.30pm!! 

The snowman is on telly :cry: GOD I blub all the way through!! :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> oh no.... she sings tooo!!!

That's what my husband said! :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Do you know the snowman film??


----------



## NatalieW

Snowman has got to be on YouTube somewhere!!!


Yup

Part 1 https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PeVaj4zkWy0

Part 2 https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs3KwUNCLAY&feature=related

Part 3 https://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pI9O_GJ8J0Q&feature=related


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Chris - Do you know the snowman film??

Yes, the one where he melts? :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Yes :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

nat - are you watching it??


----------



## NatalieW

I got it on my dvd recorder from last year... baby is going to watch it next year!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

we're walking the air...... :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris - I am wearing my new make-up today, and I have been getting compliments left and right.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris - I am wearing my new make-up today, and I have been getting compliments left and right.

YAY! :yipee: It's really good shit, isn't it??


----------



## NatalieW

I hope your not putting shit on your face!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

<~~~~~~Has a potty mouth :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> I hope your not putting shit on your face!!

WHAT!?!? I'm not supposed to?! Crap! :rofl::rofl:

It's a half day today. Haven't even been here for an hour, I feel like we should be going home it's going by so slowly!! ugh!


----------



## Chris77

I hear ya Lea, it's such crap to have to work on Xmas Eve! I'm hardly getting anything done anyway.


----------



## NatalieW

Sam says all make up has sperm in it!!!


----------



## LeaArr

NatalieW said:


> Sam says all make up has sperm in it!!!

that's hot!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Sam says all make up has sperm in it!!!

:shock:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: maybe he just puts it in my makeup


----------



## NatalieW

Sam keeps looking at me, he thinks i've lsot the plot! Maybe because I can't stop laughing


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Right ladies... now I stopped wetting myself, I best get ready to go out!!! Have a lovely Xmas!!! xx


----------



## LeaArr

You too!! Merry Christmas to you and Sam!


----------



## Sambatiki

Look at this ladies it shows you where santa is right now!!! 

https://www.noradsanta.org/en/home.html


----------



## Sambatiki

and its got videos of him flying over the cities!!!


----------



## Chris77

Bye Nat, you and Sam have a wonderful Christmas! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> and its got videos of him flying over the cities!!!

I watch this every year. I loves it!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive never seen it before.

Im now blubbing at polar express :rofl: What am I like!!


----------



## Chris77

I've never seen the tracking thing before either. He in Thailand now. :D


----------



## Chris77

A co-worker just gave me Chinese meditation balls for Xmas! :yipee: And like a dumbass I didn't know what they were and I was shaking the balls. :dohh: :rofl: And she's like, "No, no, no (starts laughing) haven't you heard of meditation balls?" :blush: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

There supposed to be calming chris!! However I think its going to take more than balls to chill chris out :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> There supposed to be calming chris!! However I think its going to take more than balls to chill chris out :rofl:

Calming my fat ass! While I was turning them I dropped them both on the floor! :dohh: :rofl:

And yes it will take more then balls to chill me out. hahahahahaha


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

I used to watch Norad Santa at my dad's every year. When Santa was in our time zone, we got to open prezzies :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> A co-worker just gave me Chinese meditation balls for Xmas! :yipee: And like a dumbass I didn't know what they were and I was shaking the balls. :dohh: :rofl: And she's like, "No, no, no (starts laughing) haven't you heard of meditation balls?" :blush: :rofl: :rofl:

I love those things.

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 4 seconds.

Spam


----------



## Chris77

Ugh, I'm not going to get to leave until 3pm! WTF?! :growlmad:


----------



## Chris77

I'm still taking an hour for lunch!. The time I can leave early wasn't to my satisfaction. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I can't go for lunch today :( howeva, I do get to leave at 1 so lunch would be pointless :rofl: Sorry Chris. I slapped my hand for my small gloating fit there.


----------



## Chris77

You are allowed Lea! We'll actually be leaving work at the same time today! :D


----------



## LeaArr

That's true!! I didn't even think of that. 

I keep forgetting I am wearing eye make up today and I keep playing with my eyebrow and getting shadow on my fingies :rofl: I usually just wear foundation, eyeliner, and mascara, so this is strange for me. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> That's true!! I didn't even think of that.
> 
> I keep forgetting I am wearing eye make up today and I keep playing with my eyebrow and getting shadow on my fingies :rofl: I usually just wear foundation, eyeliner, and mascara, so this is strange for me. :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

5 mins til break...come on break...hurry!!


----------



## Chris77

4 mins now! I think I'll stop at the gift shop here at the hospital and get cute little last minute things.


----------



## LeaArr

3 mins now...I wish I had a gift shop in my office :)


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty, I'm going for my lunch...kind of a misnomer b/c I never eat lunch at lunch. :rofl:

Be back in an hour! :wave:


----------



## Chris77

Back :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Didn't miss much did I? :rofl:

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.
:dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

When I got back from break, I got my weekly commercial questionnaire notice. There were a bucket of them and they had to be done today cause it's essentially friday. talk about waiting til the last minute to give them to me. I whipped through them pretty quicky though. It only took an hour. :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

:yipee:

Only 1 hour and 15 minutes left!


----------



## LeaArr

:yipee:


----------



## Chris77

This is so ridiculous! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

One freaking hour!! I just want to go pick up my dress and GO HOME!!


----------



## Chris77

Seriously! I can't believe I can't leave before 3pm on Christmas Eve! We got to leave at 2:00 on Friday b/c of the storm!! Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Chris77

20 minutes left! :yipee:


----------



## nightkd

Merry boxing day!!!! ^_^

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya ladies!! 

Just wanted to say a massive thanks to my SS I loved the gifts! :hug:

Hope everyones been having a lovely xmas


----------



## NatalieW

Who's working today?


----------



## golcarlilly

Not me! but I am here though! How are you - good Christmas?


----------



## Poshie

How are we doing today? I'm pleased to say I am not at work til next Monday. Today I will be taking dog for nice walk, doing a bit of housework, popping on here and generally chilling out :D

Congrats on starting your pg journal Tracy. I finally started my ttc journal yesterday, as I couldn't find a more suitable place to post my latest ttc exploits ;) 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. :hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

I;m fine thanks Tracey, I had a lovely Xmas, got spoilt by family and had lots of smellies! Which I am loving.

Today I am going to set up my new digital photo frame, then going shopping. Already done the Wii Fit!!

What kind of dog do you have Poshie?

I also photo'd my bump today as well! I think I will start my pregnancy journal one viable!


----------



## Poshie

Glad to hear you had a good Christmas :)

We have a chocolate Labrador dog.

Have you posted your bump pic?


----------



## NatalieW

Now you can stop pestering me for photos?!?! :rofl:


https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/IMG_0678.jpg

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/IMG_0679.jpg

No the biggest bump because of spare tyre!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi Poshie :wave: 

Nat lets see your bump!!!

OH and I are going to the cinema today to see the day the earth stood still then having a late lunch out, not sure where yet depends on my sick levels!! DD is at her Dads till New Years Eve - what are everyones plans for NY?


----------



## NatalieW

Poshie, my mum has a golden lab. He was a rejected guide dog, when we got him he didn't know how to play, so he had his puppy hood after he was a year old. And he loves me more than my mum, even knows me by name!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Cool Nat, it looks fab!!!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Right I gotta go and get a shower, catch you all later xxx


----------



## Poshie

Cool pics Nat, bump coming along nicely I see :D

Labs are sweet aren't they - very loving and gentle. Our dog is 10.5 now, but we didn't get her til she was 3. Not exactly a rescue dog, but she needed rehoming and we took her on. Best decision ever :)

Speaking of dog, I really ought to take mine out for a walk now. I'll be back on in about an hour.


----------



## NatalieW

Have fun.. I'll try to find a piccie of Lancer!!

**here he is 

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/Lancer.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Lovely bump nat!!! 

Hey girlies!!! 

Did we all have a lovely xmas??


----------



## Poshie

Ahh nice pic Nat, he's cute :) I'll post one of mine soon.

Hi Samba :) Yes, we had a good xmas thanks. Great to see all the family and have the time off. Lazing around today mainly, but will drag myself away to do a bit of housework.

How's things with you?


----------



## Sambatiki

All gravy baby thanks!! 

I see someone has started a journo!!


----------



## NatalieW

I've just had my ass whooped by my teenage sisters at mario kart, via the internet! So not fair!


----------



## Sambatiki

:dohh: I wish I was at home now!!!


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Who's working today?

I am :hi: :cry:

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Now you can stop pestering me for photos?!?! :rofl:
> 
> 
> https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/IMG_0678.jpg
> 
> https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/IMG_0679.jpg
> 
> No the biggest bump because of spare tyre!!!

Awww gorgeous bump Nat! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> Have fun.. I'll try to find a piccie of Lancer!!
> 
> **here he is
> 
> https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/Lancer.jpg

Aww! he's so cute! :headspin:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey Chris!!! 

Hows the wii fun??


----------



## Chris77

Oh it's awesome! :happydance: I only have Wii Sports though. I bought another game..it's a Summer Olympics but the idiot at the store put the wrong game inside the case. :dohh: So, I have to go back after work to exchange it.


----------



## Sambatiki

Wii sports is great fun! I love the bowling the best!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Wii sports and mario kart are all good fun - hope you don't mind me jumping on here - 

Gosh. I only went into the office for three hours today as required and for all of that time clients were moaning and stressing and generally unpleasant - you all obviously had good Christmases !!!!

I have one client who came into the office who was insisting that I got something done like yesterday. I didn't get the information I required until the last day of working before Christmas so didn't get a chance to look at it and was only in for cover for three hours today and had no chance to sort it today so will be having to come in on my days off to sort I am not due back in the office until next monday so was looking forward to the time off. 

I know I shouldn't moan and I should be gratful that I have a job - and I am but the job is very stressful at the best of times and know that I have a week from hell as soon as I get back and really just wanted to chill out before the madness started. 

rant over.


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> Wii sports is great fun! I love the bowling the best!

Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive only got 1 1/2 hours left :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Doddy :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

poshie - :grr: Do you want me to SLAP them for you!!! I know how you feel our sales staff always expect costings and samples by yesterday!!!


----------



## Chris77

Samba - on Wii sports - would you be able to play against each other??


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Nah its rubbish its not interactive!! :grr:


----------



## Chris77

Oh well that just sucks! :trouble:


----------



## Sambatiki

yep!!! STUPID WII!!


----------



## Chris77

That's it! I'm returning it! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

The wii is cool but I got bored of it after a while !!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Dont you dare!! Then we'll never play mario karts! 

Hiya Mrs doddy


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi everyone !!!


----------



## Chris77

I'll probably get bored of it too! :dohh: I got bored of my DS....the only thing I never seem to get bored of is my laptop. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> chris - Dont you dare!! Then we'll never play mario karts!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I havent got a DS :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Aww :awww: you can have mine Samba :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

thanks!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Sambatiki said:


> poshie - :grr: Do you want me to SLAP them for you!!! I know how you feel our sales staff always expect costings and samples by yesterday!!!

Hey babe, I think this comment was meant for Mrs Doddy, not me ;)

BTW, yes I have started my ttc journal, thanks for stopping by :D

Hello Chris, good xmas? 

I just got back from town - paid in a couple of cheques and brought DH's birthday card (his b'day is 4 Jan). Just stuck an M&S large vegetable samosa in the oven for lunch......better go eat that now!

PS. I have a Wii, xbox 360, pc, laptop, PS3, PSP and DS...Not that we're in to gaming or anything!

PS. Hello Mrs Doddy :wave:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Is everyone actually at work or do you guys just come on here to chat ???? I wouldn't have time to come on here at work lol


----------



## Chris77

Hi Poshie :hi: Yes, I had a great Xmas! :D

DH has a Playstation too....he never ever plays it though. :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Mrs Doddy said:


> Is everyone actually at work or do you guys just come on here to chat ???? I wouldn't have time to come on here at work lol

Unfortunately, I am at work. :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

Mrs doddy - Yes we are BAW!! :rofl: And working VERY hard!! 

Poshie - I am so jealous, I LOVE games too!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Gosh !!!!! what do you all do for work ??? even if I wanted to I couldn't as Head office block sites that aren't work related - just as well as I would never get anything done !!!!

Did everyone have good Christmas's ???


----------



## Sambatiki

I work in product sourcing and development. We have to have skpe/msn etc to talk to our far eastern offices!! Plus they are very relaxed here. I tend to go through phases of being super busy then...... DEAD!


----------



## Poshie

I'm pleased to report I am at home chilling out. I am normally on here though whilst at work! I'm just good at getting my work done and fitting this in too. I work at a construction consultancy.

Fortunately both me and DH have always been into our gaming so I reckon our future little bean will be spoilt for choice!


----------



## Chris77

I work in the Human Resources Department as a Recruitment Coordinator/Administrative Assistant at a psychiatric hospital.

I had a FAB Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Good for you all if you can get on here !!!! I had a queit Christmas with close family and this week I have GOT to sort out the house ironing pile is huge, house is a mess !!!! Sister is coming to stay in Feb and the house has got to be spick and span by then - hopefully some decoration too if we can


----------



## Sambatiki

Girlies Im off home! Will see you all shortly!! 

:kiss:


----------



## LeaArr

I am a commercial underwriting assistant.

I had a fab Christmas. I hosted Christmas dinner on Christmas eve at my place. Then Nick and I just relaxed for the rest of the long weekend


----------



## Poshie

I've got some housework to do today too...fortunately it's not too bad as I did some before we went away for xmas. Needs a hoover downstairs and I need to put xmas pressies away. Meeting up with a neighbour shortly to take the dogs out (my dog's best mate - she will be sooo excited) :D

PS. Hello Lea :wave:

Bye Samba! :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Girlies Im off home! Will see you all shortly!!
> 
> :kiss:


See you soon!!

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

its bloody freezing here, am sat here thinking 5 more minutes then I really should sort the house out. Mmmmm it has been an hour I have been telling myself this now lol


----------



## Poshie

Well I'm off to do a bit of housework now! Back soon ;)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

think I will do the same ......once I have finished my coffee


----------



## Chris77

Bey Kerry, see you soon :wave:

Hi Lea! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

Enjoy the housework Poshie. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

blargh!! Don't want to be here. I had a bit of a buggy yesterday, and I am still not feeling very well.


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well Lea. :hugs: There seems to be something going around.

I don't want to be at work either. :hissy:


----------



## Poshie

Cheers Chris! You'll be pleased to hear I absolutely loved and cherished the housework. Never had such amazing fun in my entire life! Seriously though, I didn't do that much, just downstairs really. My dog (her name is Posh by the way, hence my username) had a fabulous walk with her best mate Tilly. They were going mad jumping in the icy water, running around like nutters!

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly Lea. There really has been sooo much illness going around, it seems more this year than usual. :(


----------



## LeaArr

I think it may be side effects of my antibiotics, so I think it'll clear up when I am finished the course I'm on..I hope. :)


----------



## Chris77

Welcome back Posh :wave: Glad the housework went well. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girlies :wave:

I hope you all had a great xmas? I've missed you all lots :friends: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nicky :hi: :hugs: We missed you lots too. :friends: So glad you're back!

Christmas was lovely, how was yours?


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nicky, good to see you back! Had a lovely Christmas thanks, hope you did too :D


----------



## NatalieW

Hey girls.... I just been shopping and bought so many new tops!!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nat - sounds like you had a successful shopping trip then! Did you get some bargains?


----------



## NatalieW

Well mama's and papa's clothes are so expensive, i got three half price... well I paid for one and my mum bought me three tops for my b'day.


----------



## Chris77

Hi Nat :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi everyone!! :wave:

Nicky - Its lovely to see you :kiss:

Nat - Its nice to get new clothes!! When is/was your birthday!


----------



## Chris77

WB Kerry! :hi:


----------



## Sambatiki

Ive just been playing on guitar hero!!! God I am good!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

loves guitar hero!! I got kinda bored of it after a while, but I still like playing it now and again.


----------



## Chris77

I don't have guitar hero :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

You can pop over to my place anytime if you wanna play :) it's a quick drive I'm sure!!


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: Sure, I'll be there in about 12 hours :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

OR you can both come here!!!


----------



## Chris77

DH would do very well in guitar hero as he plays the guitar...he does very well in American Idol too as he can sing quite well too. Not me. :blush:


----------



## Chris77

Samba, in that case, I'll be there around this time Wednesday, depending on when I can catch a flight. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh my! I just realized that I ate the ENTIRE bag of Bagel Chips! :dohh: :shock: :rofl: And I could still eat a Big Mac.... :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Id better get tidying up!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> :wohoo: Id better get tidying up!!

:rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> OR you can both come here!!!

Sure, I'll be by after supper!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hope you dont mind a futon


----------



## Chris77

Nah love futons! Although DH and I broke the last futon we were on. :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

errrr no funny business under my roof!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:

Nick and I sleep on two futon mattresses on the floor. He was saying that we need to get a bed, but I maintain that we already have one :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: It was really funny b/c the futon collapsed IN on us and we were sandwiched between. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes a nice springy bed!!


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh, when SIL gave me her gifts she said (as she was sliding them over to me) "Here brat, don't say we never gave you anything." WTF?! I know she was kidding but still, she says it in front of EVERYONE!!! Just a little background, everyone calls HER the brat, because....well she IS a brat to put it nicely. Ugh...I really can't stand her ass sometimes.... :growlmad: She didn't get enough beatings as a child. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Oh, when SIL gave me her gifts she said (as she was sliding them over to me) "Here brat, don't say we never gave you anything." WTF?! I know she was kidding but still, she says it in front of EVERYONE!!! Just a little background, everyone calls HER the brat, because....well she IS a brat to put it nicely. Ugh...I really can't stand her ass sometimes.... :growlmad: She didn't get enough beatings as a child. :rofl:

Merry Christmas!!

aren't SIL's treats!?

I was looking at my SIL's wedding pics, and there were people there that I didn't even recognise. I found out later from my FSIL (BIL's DF) that they were the relatives of my SIL and BIL's witnesses!! :saywhat: Strangers were invited to her wedding and her own brothers weren't. How's that for logic?! Nick and his brother wouldn't have gone, but still, she could have invited them for f sakes!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, for f*s sake is right! :growlmad: I don't know what's wrong with some people, I really don't. :nope:

I got Summer Athletics tonight (exchanged it for the right game this time) so after I eat dinner, I'm going to be swimming, diving, javelin throwing, running, and some archery. :rofl: :rofl:

I told DH he should use some of the money he got for Xmas to buy American Idol and Mario Karts and then he's free to do whatever he wishes with the rest of his money. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah okay, I won't be able to move my arms tomorrow. :rofl: :rofl: Enough Wii for tonight. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

But I got 3 gold medals and 2 silver! :smug: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning ladies... where is everyone today?


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nat, I'm kind of around here and there, although I will be going out with dog shortly. :) How are you this morning?

PS. I wonder where Reedy is - she's not been around for a while now.


----------



## NatalieW

No she hasn't, was worried about her. But I think Kerry had heard from her via facebook... hope she's ok.

I am sorting out all my clothes, I've grown over night again! Does your dog love water as much as mine does?


----------



## Poshie

you're right, Kerry did say something about a message from her on facebook.

Water, hell yeah! In fact only yesterday, she was in and out the icy cold water with her mate. She uses it to cool down mostly, rather than go for a swim if you know what I mean. Labs are pretty renowned for their love of water. :)

So I guess you'll be folding your clothes and packing them away for after lo is born and you can once more fit in to them again. Have you bought many maternity clothes yet? Are they nice?


----------



## NatalieW

Poshie said:


> So I guess you'll be folding your clothes and packing them away for after lo is born and you can once more fit in to them again. Have you bought many maternity clothes yet? Are they nice?


Lancer loves water, tried to bite it! Silly dogs.

I bought a new top and my mum bought me some tops for my b'day next month!! So I think I'm pretty much done, prob get some other ones as well. Mostly for work really!


----------



## Poshie

So is there a good choice of maternity clothes do you find?


----------



## NatalieW

In a small word no. I really depends on where you live. For Basingstoke, town centre, I have Mama's and Papa's (hugely expensive! I will only pay half price) Then then H&M have a reasonable selection. DP, New Look, Debenhams have the smallest selection there is.

Mothercare is out of town, quite good but again expensive. When I talk expensive I mean £30 but I've being tight and won't really pay it because I'm only going to wear them for 4months max!

I will look at other stores when we go out shopping but it's such a small selection. I could shop online but I like to see the clothes.


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!! 

Reedy's OK, shes going to be off until the 5th, I think. 

Looks like chris had fun on the wii last night :rofl:

We need to get the BAW grand prix sorted soon!! :wohoo:

Nat - I went to mothercare to get some clothes for my friends daughter and the sale was RUBBISH!!! I cant believe you are over half way there now!! How exciting :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

Good as long as she's ok... I'll have to catch her in the evenings as I am back at work on the 5th.

We can wind her up about being sore!!! I was like it last year :)

I'm up for the BAW grand prix! I need to go practice this afternoon.

Yeah mothercare is good but not for clothes, for me personally. I am really struggling to find baby clothes that aren't pink! I can't believe that I've only got a few months to go, going rapidly as well...

Work quiet today?


----------



## golcarlilly

Morning girls, what is wrong with claire?


----------



## NatalieW

Nothing, she just hasn't been online for a while, we was worried :)


----------



## golcarlilly

Oh good i thought she was ill or something!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nah claire is having time away at her mums I think!

Hiya Tracy!! 

Hows beanie doing???


----------



## NatalieW

Do we have 3 BAW babies due now?


----------



## Sambatiki

you, tracy and lola!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I didnt miss anyone did I???


----------



## NatalieW

Owo, but we haven't seen her for a while. And Doc I think...


----------



## Sambatiki

Then there is LOADS!!!! 

Doc, lola, owo, nat, tracy & maccy (she was here back in the early days!)

God Im just going around the journos it takes forever!! But I have to have a nosey!!


----------



## NatalieW

I haven't started mine...

Yeah there are loads! We need a list somewhere!


----------



## Sambatiki

But where????? 

GOD I AM SOOOOO BAW today!!! :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

mmm maybe if we get the mods to make us a new thread on 1st, the first page can be EDD's?

I am bored... throwing out the rubbish I have collected!!! I'm also very hungry!


----------



## Sambatiki

Im always hungry!! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Samba, how's you? I just got back from dog walking and I've just descaled the kettle. More excitingly though I am now going to phone the travel company to ask questions and hopefully FINALLY BOOK our Maldives holiday. :D


----------



## NatalieW

OOOh holiday!!! Sounds lovely!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG I am so so so so so jealous!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I suppose I could have a look at holidays and see if there is one for april


----------



## NatalieW

We got ours booked with my mum for July with hopefully the baby


----------



## Sambatiki

:wohoo: Where are you going? 
Ive got loads of holiday to take next year as Ive rolled 5 days over. Problem is DF WILL NOT let me fly pregnant no matter how far along I am


----------



## Poshie

Working my way through my list of queries.....currently on hold whilst she phones the airline to see about an upgrade........ooo it's exciting and nerve wracking (expensive!) Still, we likely won't go again so!


----------



## NatalieW

Cornwall... Port Isaac

https://www.classic.co.uk/holiday-cottage/desc-2066.html


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh that looks lovely Nat!! 

I think we are going to centre parks in feb for a weekend but thats it!


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: chris


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya :wave:

How are you feeling after your Wii action??


----------



## Chris77

I'm good! :happydance: Although the soreness may hit tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl:

I was doing lots of hula hooping last night


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:

I told DH I want a Wii Fit too. But I'm going to work on Mario Karts and American Idol first. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

This is going to be a LONG day!! :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

tell me about it!! I've got 45mins left :wohoo:


----------



## Chris77

You don't have to rub it in Kerry! :grr: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Sorry :blush:

But I have been here longer though


----------



## Chris77

This is very true!! Still sucks though. :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

poor poor chris....


----------



## LeaArr

Y'all get to go home before me. my work day hasn't even started yet. I don't even have any work to do. Stupid holidays!! :grr:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya Lea :wave:

20 mins left for me!!! NER NER NER NER


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

I know I have NO work to do whatsoever! :nope: And I made up stuff for me to do yesterday so I'm all out of make believe. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Hiya Lea :wave:
> 
> 20 mins left for me!!! NER NER NER NER

I just think when you were starting work, I was snuggled warm in bed!! mmmmmmm....


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Hi Lea :hi:
> 
> I know I have NO work to do whatsoever! :nope: And I made up stuff for me to do yesterday so I'm all out of make believe. :rofl:

I don't even have anything that I can make up. I guess I could dust my desk or something.


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Lea :wave:
> 
> 20 mins left for me!!! NER NER NER NER
> 
> I just think when you were starting work, I was snuggled warm in bed!! mmmmmmm....Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lea :hi:
> 
> I know I have NO work to do whatsoever! :nope: And I made up stuff for me to do yesterday so I'm all out of make believe. :rofl:
> 
> I don't even have anything that I can make up. I guess I could dust my desk or something.Click to expand...

:rofl: Must be a real dusty desk if you can dust it for 8 hours! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Lea :wave:
> 
> 20 mins left for me!!! NER NER NER NER
> 
> I just think when you were starting work, I was snuggled warm in bed!! mmmmmmm....Click to expand...

 Dont worry I'll think of you 'slaving away' in 13 mins


----------



## Sambatiki

8 hours??? You guys are working 8 hours only 5 for me today and tomorrow


----------



## LeaArr

I work 7.5 hours. Tomorrow I am working til 2:30 so...uh...math...6 hours.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Lea :wave:
> 
> 20 mins left for me!!! NER NER NER NER
> 
> I just think when you were starting work, I was snuggled warm in bed!! mmmmmmm....Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry I'll think of you 'slaving away' in 13 minsClick to expand...

Slavin' away at NOTHING ugh!!

I don't have any dust on my desk, much less 7.5 hours worth. I never thought I would say this but bring on the work!


----------



## Sambatiki

A collegue and I were talking about guitar hero....

I said to him that I had completed it on easy..... so he said I was rubbish.... I replied... Yeah well I couldnt do 4 fingers at first so I started on 3.... :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

ohhh lea I added you!


----------



## LeaArr

I was the same way! I can do 4 now :rofl: but I can't move beyond. My fingies are too small.


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> ohhh lea I added you!

Ohhh. I will sign in on my phone.


----------



## Sambatiki

LeaArr said:


> I was the same way! I can do 4 now :rofl: but I can't move beyond. My fingies are too small.

:rofl: I wonder what ppl would think if they just read the last few posts!!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Depends on if they play guitar hero or not I suppose


----------



## Sambatiki

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I work 8 to 4:30 all the time :cry: I MAY be able to leave at 3 tomorrow. Whoop de do....


----------



## LeaArr

So, Nick and I were bad little kiddies last night. I am not sure when I am to ov, but it's either today, or a week from today based on previous patterns. I did an OPK last night, and it was neg, but my temp dropped this morning. FX I guess. I suck at waiting. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I was the same way! I can do 4 now :rofl: but I can't move beyond. My fingies are too small.
> 
> :rofl: I wonder what ppl would think if they just read the last few posts!!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, we all suck at waiting. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh look I just found Child Abuse Registry forms in my desk that I forgot to send to the state. OOPS! :blush: Well, I now have something to do for 10 minutes! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

Afternooon... I've had my cat nap..


----------



## Chris77

WB Nat! :hi: 2.5 more hours and I can get my cat nap. :yipee:


----------



## NatalieW

I know this is completely random :rofl: ... I made this for Xmas day and it was delicious!

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/8248/double-chocolate-cheesecake 


Trying to find a recipe for DH's run on sunday... have to feed 12!


----------



## Chris77

Oh that looks yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah it was... I didn't put any booze in it! And used normal dark choc!

I've chosen my two recipes! 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/7037/apricot-and-blueberry-crumble-cake 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1356/dark-chocolate-and-orange-cake


----------



## Chris77

*drools*


----------



## LeaArr

looks yummy. 

I realized while looking at that pic that I am really over the sweets for now. Too much of a good thing over the past week or so.


----------



## Chris77

<~~~never over the sweets :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

Well... I'm off sweets and chocolate! Can't stand the stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Did you know the latest thing is is a Wii knee? Increasing complaint due to excesses in the Wii fit department apparently! Just playing with your hand/arm gives you a good work out, I've had many an aching bicep in the past. Playing a relaxing game at the mo (no effort required) called Harvest Moon City Folk.

Hello girls. Guess what I did? I booked our lovely holiday today! Finally, it's taken ages let me tell you. Going on 1 Feb coming back 10 Feb so 8 nights. Puts a dent in the ol' savings but hey, we may not get the opportunity again for a long time. Plus we've both worked very hard and deserve a special treat :) Sooo excited!


----------



## LeaArr

That sounds fab Poshie. I sure hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Chris77

That sounds great Poshie! I hope you enjoy yourself! :D


----------



## NatalieW

Poshie... we want pictures!!! Lots of them!! You lucky thing... we went to wales for our honeymoon. Walked up snowdon... it was lovely tho!


----------



## LeaArr

I booked my first holiday time of the year. I am taking the first week of March for my BIL's wedding. It's going to be in Canmore Alberta. Fricken beautiful.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks all. I promise I will post some pics - I mean it's only like 5 weeks away! I know Daisy said she loved the Maldives, and I'm sure we will too :D 

Talking of walking up mountains, my sis and bil went to Scotland and climbed Ben Nevis this summer. Quite an achievement by all accounts. I would like to climb a mountain some time. But first, I want to sit on a white beach with palms and turquoise water....


----------



## Chris77

Sounds beautiful! :D


----------



## NatalieW

Do you have any piccies on the internet to get us drooling?!


----------



## Poshie

OK, bear with me...


----------



## Poshie

Hopefully pics are attached?
 



Attached Files:







veligandu_island0.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 5









veligandu_island2.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 5









veligandu_island3.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 5









veligandu_island4.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 5









veligandu_island5.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NatalieW

Aww gorgeous poshie!


----------



## Poshie

I can't wait to go and the bonus is only 5 weeks to wait! We haven't been away since our short honeymoon to italy in 2005 and never before that, so this is special :D

I'll try and shut up about it now but I can't guarantee how long it will last! 

How are you feeling now Nat? I notice you don't have a journal so I thought I'd just ask the question.


----------



## NatalieW

I'm good... I'm waiting until we're viable to have a journal.. bit warey. I've grown again over night! I just need to stop growing!!! Just worried about the baby's head, its within range but right on the limit of small...

No you keep going on about the holiday!!!


----------



## Chris77

Nat, I'm sure baby is just fine. :hugs: I have a small head and you all know how perfect I am. :D :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: ha ha! you make me laugh!


----------



## LeaArr

small side of normal is still normal. I'm sure everything is fine! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

Ok getting closer to home time....

<~~eating chocolate covered cashews.


----------



## LeaArr

Chris77 said:


> Ok getting closer to home time....
> 
> <~~eating chocolate covered cashews.

now I want chocolate covered nuts, preferably almonds.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Sorry!


----------



## LeaArr

it's all good. I have a peanut granola bar that will tide me over til I loose 75lbs :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Yeah I shouldn't be eating chocolate covered anything, but hey........


----------



## Chris77

God I am so bored. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I am not making new year's resolutions, but I would like to be healthier. I am just getting depressed about it again. There were a few months there where I loved myself for me.

Last night, I am sorry if this is TMI, Nick and I were making love and we were on our sides, and he was holding me around the waist, and all I could think was "OMG, he can feel all the chub" Totally lost the moment, but held it together for him. I know he doesn't care, he loves me for me. I just wish I could love me for me too!!


----------



## Chris77

Aww Lea :hugs: I know it's hard hun :hugs: Believe me I do! I used to have an eating disorder and weighed 97 pounds. When Pete and I started dating I was around 125, then started working out at the gym and went down to 117 and totally obsessed over weight again, was very depressed (and was hospitalized). I'm not at least 170 pounds (my wedding photo I'm at least 160 there) and I'm barely 5'2" and although Pete loves me for who I am and doesn't say a thing to me about my weight, I still feel self conscious of it too. Especially in the summer when we have bbq's. We have a pool so summers are always very hard for me. 

Most of my weight is because I'm on Prozac, so it's really not easy. Prozac works a little TOO well, iykwim? 

I start thinking that when I get preggers I will more than likely hit the 200 pound mark and possibly over and I get scared as all hell b/c when I was anorexic I used to say I would rather be dead than weigh 200 pounds. :dohh: Of course, I don't feel that way now, but still, it's very hard.

So, I do understand where you're coming from hun. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

1 hour to go! :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

We're having 50 mile an hour winds!! And more snow tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I hate winter!!


----------



## Chris77

Yeah me too, but at least I don't have to wear a bathing suit in the winter! :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

SNOW! SNOW! SNOW! box some for me and send it!!!


----------



## Chris77

Will do Nat! :D


----------



## LeaArr

Holy!! Take it ALL! I have had more than enough of it!!


----------



## Chris77

Home time! :yipee: :yipee:

Lea, I'll talk to u later. :kiss:


----------



## LeaArr

See ya lata!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Morning ladies!!! :wave:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning Kerry! How are you? What are you doing to do today?

Sam felt baby kick last night, which was good. Although I had to prod her to get her to move! Sam told me off for waking the baby!! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I am at work :hissy:

Tonight we are going to a friends to bring in 2009!! Im so glad to be sticking the middle finger up at 2008 :rofl: It has been rubbish for so many of us. 2009 is going to be a wonderful year for us all.

GREAT news she gave sam a good kick!! :yipee: I bet he was over the moon!


----------



## NatalieW

Work must be quiet tho...

2009 is going to an excellent year for us all!!! 

Sam has felt 'bubbles' before and what he feels like a pulse... He liked it but not really sure he can really feel it... think as baby gets bigger he will


----------



## Sambatiki

It'll be nice when he can feel baby properly.


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## NatalieW

Morning !!!


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya chris :wave:

:hug: sorry you got a :bfn: :grr:


----------



## NatalieW

I see on facebook you've been playing the wii Chris!!


----------



## Chris77

It's snowing! :growlmad: Hope it doesn't get too bad. If I had it my way I'd leave right now and it's only 9:05 am. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> I see on facebook you've been playing the wii Chris!!

I have! :headspin:


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, thanks hun. :friends:

But I am not accepting defeat just yet!!


----------



## NatalieW

i don't think your boss would like that :rofl:

PMA Chris!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - Thats the way to do it!!! Cant you say youre ill?? and go home?


----------



## Chris77

Nah, they'll see right through that. :rofl: I'll just keep an eye out...


----------



## Sambatiki

Just commado style it out the back door :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

You could even cover yourself in black pen to camoflage yourself


----------



## Sambatiki

Although I wouldnt use a permanent one!


----------



## LeaArr

Morning,

Nat - Sam must be so happy to be able to feel the LO. I know I would be over the moon. 

Chris - I'm glad you are enjoying your new toy. Addicting though, hey?

Kerry - :rofl: I was wondering yesterday why my phone battery was dying. MSN on my phone has taken on a life of it's own and would sign itself on, even after I would sign off. I felt bad after. I figured since it ate my battery, I may as well have chatted with you for a bit longer :rofl:

I realized last night why I don't make plans for New Years. I am always sick. Never fails. Last night I got home, and ate something so I could take my pill, then fell asleep while watching House. Ended up going to bed at 7. Still feel like ass. I am going to drink some medicinal wine tonight then go to bed shortly after midnite, if I can make it that long :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi Lea :hi:

Yes the Wii is soooooo addicting! I got a Bronze Medal in track! :happydance: Once I figured how to make my athlete move that is. :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

There are currently 13 accidents on I-684, the highway I travel on to get home. :hissy:


----------



## NatalieW

Chris - you have to get mario kart!!! Although playing you might be difficult due to time differences! I'm sure we could do it. I also got a whiteboard marker in various colours if you need to borrow them!?

:hi: lea, yeah he's a little happier, even if he did have to tell me off for waking her! 

I've just had to get dressed to go shopping (i was technically dressed and showered before you ask) and i had to release my jeans again! I've had to do that last week as well!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Chris - I hope that theyre not serious ones!! 

Lea - :dohh: I have it on good authority that drinking is a TTC MUST!!


----------



## Chris77

Kerry, don't think they're too serious....just a bunch of morons who think they can do 80 mph in the snow. :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Righto girls Im for now!! xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

off! LOL :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Bye Kerry :wave:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm for now too!! Have been a big supporter for years now. 

See ya later


----------



## Chris77

I am sooooo exhausted! :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Chris77

Everyone at work drank from the same Cup of Stupid today! :growlmad: I swear, I think everyone started their :wine: :beer: :drunk: a little early! :dohh: 

So not helping my crankiness!! :nope:


----------



## NatalieW

It's been one of those days for me. 

Bloody supermarket looked like it had been raided! All the shelves were empty - you think it was shut for a month!!! I couldn't get what I wanted so sulked. :hissy: 

Then came home and made a huge lasagna for my family tomorrow, finish it looks great. Then I open the cupboad and huge bag of sugar crashes into it! Amused I am not :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Nat, that sucks! I'm sorry hun. :hugs: 

Well, I'm spotting and it doesn't look like I'm going to get to leave work early for New Year's Eve. :hissy: Which means I get to drive home in the dark, in the snow and who knows how long it'll take me to get home!!!!! :hissy: :growlmad:


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry Chris :hug:

I just came on again to share some excitement, but I think I will keep it to myself for now. 

Enjoy your wine.


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I want to hear your exciting news!! What is it?!?!? :yipee: :yipee: Please tell!!! Please tell!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

We were told that we get to leave an hour early today, and we still get our lunch. So I am on lunch in 6 mins til 1, then get to leave at 1:30 :yipee:


----------



## Chris77

:wohoo: That's FAB Lea!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

I can't wait to get home and break into my bottle!! :rofl: Poor Nick, he's going to get home and I going to be half corked already. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea! 

I know I am soooooooooo looking forward to a hot bubble bath with my bottle of wine! I actually have 2! :blush:


----------



## Chris77

YAY! I can leave at 3:00pm! 1 more hour! :yipee:


----------



## LeaArr

:dance: :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Chris77

I'm gonna get started on that bottle of wine as soon as I go home! :winkwink: 

There may be some :drunk: ramblings from me later on though. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: This place is going to get spammed with drunken Lea and Chris crap. It's going to be AWESOME!!

I still have a ways to go to get to my New Year's goal of BnB Addict :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Aww! I'll definitely help you reach your goal tonight! :D


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, we can't actually be together and celebrate the New Year, but we'll be together on BnB drinking :wine: getting :drunk: and acting :fool: :fool:


----------



## LeaArr

I can celebrate with you, then two hours later, celebrate again :happydance::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

LeaArr said:


> I can celebrate with you, then two hours later, celebrate again :happydance::rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

It sucks I have to work on Friday though. Rubbish!!

_This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 9 seconds_.
^ So's that :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I have to work on Friday too. I wasn't smart enough to take it off. New year, new holidays :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS !!!! 

Here's hoping that 2009 brings you all lovely :bfp: 


Lots of love 

Tracy xxx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Tracy! :friends:

Happy New Year ladies!!!

May 2009 bring all of us :bfp:'s!!

:hug:


----------



## NatalieW

2009 will bring us :bfp: and babies!!!


----------



## buffycat

happy new year to all of my friends in BAW......here's hoping that 2009 is going to be a good one!

ps....i have to work tomorrow too....!

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## jillypoop

aw thank god its not just me working tomorrow!! Not looking forward to it :( All I seemed to have done over xmas/new year is work whilst all of my family are sitting round spending time together and as silly as it sounds, it makes me feel really left out!!

Oh well the money i earn will make me feel better at least!

xxx


----------



## Chris77

At least tomorrow's Friday and then we're off for 2 days. :D


----------



## Reedy

Wow just had a mega BAW catch up of about 49 pages my head hurts now :dohh:


HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS X

We're back home & in our own bed (I've missed my bed) x 
What did everyone get up to last night?
we stayed in with family & friends & played games until 3.30am :blush: DH has been fast asleep for about an hour but i missed you girls so much i had to catch up I was having withdrawal symptoms :rofl:

Lea - Thank you so much for my SS I love the Canadian moose teddy its so cute I'll be saving it for our first born & tell them the story of how i got it :hugs:
Havent tried the maple sugar yet I'm all sweetied out from the past week but will tuck in to them soon x thanks again hun x x x 

Tracy - glad you got your gift ok & glad you liked it x 

Chris - Hope your doing ok hun sorry about the :bfn: 2009 will be a better year for us all x

Kerry - I havent been on my wii fit yet but will probably have a go 2moro x I also got Mario Kart for my DS its sooo cool I've already opened i've already opened up all the levels :rofl:

Nicky - Hope you well sweets & you had a good xmas & New Year x 

Nat - Cute bump hun x Cant believe you nearly 23 weeks already the time has flown x so cool that Sam got to feel her move x 

Poshie - So glad your got your holiday of a lifetime booked it looks amazing I hope you have a wonderful time x 

Buffy - hi buffy hope your well & you had a fab xmas & new year x 

Hope i havent forgotten anyone I'm really sorry if I have x x x 

So what did everyone get for xmas??? x


----------



## LeaArr

You are very welcome Reedy!! :hug:


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: Reedy... nice to see you back on here. Thanks, I think the bump has grown again?!!

Who is at work today?? I was going to take Sam away for his birthday to Bruges via eurostar so I didn't have to fly but now the prices have gone up £100! and I can't afford it. :cry:

So I'm a bit disappointed!


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :) I'm not at work today, but I go back Monday. 2 weeks seemed like ages back then, but now it seems like it's gone really quickly.

Hey, welcome back Reedy! Yes I am pretty chuffed about the holiday - well I can't wait and it's only 4 weeks away :D Glad you had a good Christmas and Happy New Year to you too. 

So Nat, the prices have gone up just generally or because of the time of year? That's a shame you have missed out on that :(

I sincerely hope that 2009 brings early :bfp: s for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Thats sucks about the prices Nat, is there no where else you could go??? x 

Poshie - I know what you mean about the holidays going quick, I go back to work on monday & DH is back at work sunday night :cry: the time has flown by x How long till our next bank holiday? :rofl:

Not done much today went shopping this morning bcus all we had in the fridge was chocolates & some butter :rofl: not a great way to start the New Year :rofl: its now filled with fruit, veg & skimmed milk ready for the strt of my new healthy eating regime x 

Just watching Mighty Ducks


----------



## Sambatiki

Hiya BAW ladies!!! 

HAPPY BELATED NEW YEAR!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Chris77

Afternoon ladies :hi:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hi:everyone, I am not back until Monday and am making the most of the time I have left before the madness begins !!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I think I will leave it until bubs arrives and we can go next year... I am now organising a surprise for him and getting his friends down... we'll see how that goes. 

We went shopping on New Years Eve, it looked like Sainsburys was going to be shut for three weeks, the shevles where bare!!! And silly women standing in the way and abandoning their trollies, I had to bite my tongue from loosing my temper!!

I'm watching mighty ducks too... Then must get back to DIY in the bathroom!!!

I don't want to go back to work on Monday, no more BnB :cry:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I am watching mighty ducks too / ironing / on here !!! I dont want to go back to work either:cry:


----------



## Chris77

<~~not watching Mighty Ducks and is at work. :cry:


----------



## NatalieW

aww chris... its ok we;ll keep you company!!!!

Whats black and white, and can be hard?


----------



## LeaArr

Mornin'

Stupid Calgary weather. Yesterday was nice, well nice for Calgary in the winter. Today is -37 with the wind. Then, of course, tomorrow is relatively nice again. No wonder people are always sick here. The weather changes are enough to drive people to illness. I snipped at a guy on the train today for no reason, other than just being pissed about the weather. I felt so bad after! :(


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi:

-37 :shock: :cold::cold: It was 9 degrees here yesterday and I was complaining. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

NatalieW said:


> aww chris... its ok we;ll keep you company!!!!
> 
> Whats black and white, and can be hard?

No idea! :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

I have survived it before. I think I'll manage now. Much crankies though :rofl: I want to move to Australia!!


----------



## NickyT75

Happy new year BAW girlies :wave:

Nat - is it a crossword??? x


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> aww chris... its ok we;ll keep you company!!!!
> 
> Whats black and white, and can be hard?
> 
> No idea! :shrug:Click to expand...

An Exam paper!


----------



## LeaArr

Ahhahaha!


----------



## Chris77

:lol:


----------



## Chris77

Lea, I'm a little cranky today but no where near as cranky as I was on Wednesday! Goodness that was TERRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

PMS is a bitch. I am in my TW:witch:W now. Bring on the moody :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Careful what you wish for! :rofl: :muaha:


----------



## LeaArr

Better to be prepared than to be like "where'd that come from?!" :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Erm......... helloooooooooo! nobody has acknowledged me :(


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> Erm......... helloooooooooo! nobody has acknowledged me :(


Sorry hunnie!! How was your nye?


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Erm......... helloooooooooo! nobody has acknowledged me :(

OOPS! :dohh: So sorry Nicky! :hugs: :hugs: How are you?


----------



## Chris77

<~~is playing Monkey Cannonball on FB :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Hi Nicky how was xmas & New Year??? did you getlots of nice pressies? x 

Hi Lea - cant believe its -37 there I'm complaining & think its only about 9 here :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Checky Checky. I got a ticker. It was kinda depressing to start it up, but clearly I have to! WOW. I can't believe how BAD I am!!


----------



## LeaArr

maybe this cold weather will force my body to burn some of that off :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Lea


----------



## Chris77

Speaking of fat and losing weight, I was just going to upstairs to the cafeteria to get a cheeseburger and fries! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Right on!! I had a banana bread oatmeal-to-go bar for breakfast. I almost chucked up. It was so gross!! I don't know what I'm going to do with the rest of them now. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl:

<~~eating cheeseburger and curly fries. I clearly do NOT know how to diet anymore!! :dohh: 

but hey when I diet I stop menstruating so dieting is clearly not in my best interest right now. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

10 more days til I am off my diet for 2 days :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Why what's in 10 days?? Oh, AF?


----------



## LeaArr

yuppers :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

If no one sees you eat it --- it has no calories. 
If you drink a diet soda with a candy bar they cancel each other out. 
When eating with someone else, calories don't count if you both eat the same amount. 
Food used for medicinal purposes NEVER counts such as: Hot Chocolate, Brandy, Toast and Sarah Lee cheesecake. 
If YOU fatten up EVERYONE ELSE around you--then YOU look thinner. 
Movie related foods don't count because they are simply part of the entire entertainment experience and not part of one's personal fuel, such as Milk Duds, popcorn with extra butter, and Junior Mints


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: nicky... did you ahve a nice xmas and new years? I actually managed to stay up and I had a small glass of bubbly too :)

I think we need a joke of the day....


----------



## Reedy

love the diet tips chris :rofl:

Hi Nat how are you? good to hear you managed to stay awake to see in the New Year x 

Just put a big lasagne in for dinner yummy, although its only for the 2 of us :blush: making he most of eating lots before I start m:blush:y healthy eating on monday


----------



## NatalieW

ooh lasagna. We had that yesterday. I make a massive 6 portion one, then cook it. And freeze the other 4 portions!!! I will be doing that before bubs arrives :)

I'm good Reedy, bubs is fidgeting...maybe due to the sugar rush!!! To much full fat coke.

I've also re thought Sam's birthday. I'm organising his friends to come down as a surprise :)


----------



## NickyT75

Aren't we s'posed to start a new BAW thread for 2009? :) x


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, the mods haven't created one for us yet. :cry:


----------



## LeaArr

I just created one. Let's see if it catches on :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

God I'm playing Super Mario on FB at work. That's how bored I am! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

I just got some work. YAYAYAY!


----------



## Chris77

YAY!!


----------



## Chris77

I have to find a more interesting job. This is so depressing.


----------

